# General > General Chat >  How are you feeling today?

## Scheherazade

Tell us how you feel today with one word only!  :Smile: 

I will start:

numb

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

caffinated!

----------


## Jay

crap *blahblah*

----------


## Ranoo

disappointed! ....  :Brickwall:

----------


## Molko

Stressed!!!!!!!!  :Bawling:   :Crash:

----------


## monaliza

tensioned.......

----------


## baddad

contented...

----------


## Psyche

Judged....

----------


## mono

Overwhelmed, but, otherwise, well.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

wired............

----------


## Taliesin

influenzadandsicky

----------


## Anselmus

disheartened

----------


## Dyrwen

dizzydrunk

----------


## Jay

drop-dead-tired-BEAT

----------


## kilted exile

sore
..........

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Wilco'd.....

----------


## mono

Optimistic . . .

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Ecstatic...........

----------


## Helga

frustrated

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

restless........

----------


## Anselmus

lost . . . .

----------


## Jay

kinda nice

----------


## Taliesin

better ............

----------


## Molko

okay... (better than yesterday)  :Smile:

----------


## IWilKikU

Swimingly  :Rolleyes:

----------


## subterranean

furios......

----------


## Molko

:As Sleep:  Sleepy

----------


## Jay

geeky-ishly

----------


## mono

Eager . . .

----------


## kilted exile

still sore

----------


## baddad

gregarious.....

----------


## Stanislaw

restless... ... ...

----------


## Psyche

Cuddly. Sensitive. Aroused.

----------


## Helga

annoyed.....

----------


## Sancho

betrayed (10chr)

----------


## Jay

tired... again

----------


## mono

Today: alert.

----------


## Anselmus

simple . . . . .

----------


## Adelheid

I'm Sick!!!!

----------


## mono

Awake (too much mâté  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Yorkie

Bored  :Yawnb:

----------


## atiguhya padma

Numb.................

----------


## Molko

Relieved....

----------


## Monica

stuck.....

----------


## Jay

tired .....

----------


## frozenlight

varza
...
..
.

----------


## Shea

exhausted.

----------


## Jay

crappy.....

----------


## Anselmus

mellow. . . ...

----------


## mono

Today: disoriented.

----------


## Molko

sleepy .............

----------


## Shea

better....

----------


## mono

Restless . . .

----------


## Helga

empty.......

----------


## Anselmus

hopeful . . .

----------


## mono

Awake.
(by the way, nice choice for an author of your signature, Scher  :Wink: )

----------


## Psyche

Awake as well, too awake. Anxious.
Stupid fathers who are only related by blood.

----------


## Jay

I hear ya, Psyche

silly

----------


## Molko

Depressed  :Frown:

----------


## Psyche

Empathzing with Molko, very dperessed and betrayed.

----------


## Shea

Empowered.

----------


## Taliesin

Energetical, exited, wonderful.
I am going to sprout wings and fly.
It is spring. The snow has finally started to melt and it is warm outside, 7 degrees Celsius already.

----------


## Stanislaw

dpressed angered and vengfull

----------


## Stanislaw

dinna worry, revenge breaks down all depression.  :Nod:

----------


## Psyche

Quite guilty and lethargic.

----------


## shortysweetp

right now tired

----------


## mono

Confused . . .

----------


## Molko

Feeling the same as mono - confused ......

----------


## baddad

...this thread is.......making me feel..........NO!! Wait!!!! I choose to feel!!! Nothing and no one can make me 'feel', the choice is entirely mine, always has been, always will be......

Now, can we discuss some of the extremely depressing feelings that seem to abound in this thread. Is there really that much angst among the generations that follow? Because.....its kind of creepy........

----------


## Molko

Yes, unfortunately baddad there is a lot of angst 'among the generations that follow'. 

I think its kinda funny how you view it as creepy  :Tongue:

----------


## baddad

CREEPY; Having or causing a feeling of fear. 

Yes, I am afraid. I, in my old age, scare quite easily in fact. 

*singing*........"Sometimes I give myself the Creeps, Somtimes my mind plays tricks on me" (forgotten the name of the band)

No, I don't REALLY find it creepy. I'm just so damn glad to have made it through that same stage of life in one piece. Well......at least by my age much of the angst and inner demons have been caged if not tamed. But it is disheartening to see others going through these stages and knowing there is not a damn thing one can contribute to ease the passage somewhat.......

Perhaps if someone posted a few dancing bananas I'd feel better about my perceived helplessness in this situation........

----------


## Anselmus

I just think that when people are happy, or content, they often don't have, or make, time do do as many little things like post their mood today. 

...could just be me though....  :Banana:  

 :Banana:  

 :Banana:

----------


## mono

Tonight: inspired and passionate.

----------


## Taliesin

To quote a poet:

I stand on the waterfront
like a shore-village's child 
who has been away for years
and to his amazement
sees that the sea is frozen
just
like
then

Some things 
are just constant

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Tremendous

----------


## Molko

tired................

----------


## mono

Today: anticipatory.

----------


## Taliesin

Argh,
Sleepy.
Insomniac.

----------


## simon

Unfeeling. Numb. Weary.

----------


## shortysweetp

allergies. . .

----------


## Shea

Disgusted.

----------


## kilted exile

happy.....

----------


## Anselmus

...drained . . .

----------


## mono

Today: joyful.

----------


## Psyche

both atractive and unnattractive at the same time

----------


## baddad

> To quote a poet:
> 
> I stand on the waterfront
> like a shore-village's child 
> who has been away for years
> and to his amazement
> sees that the sea is frozen
> just
>  like
> ...


 ......just wanted to see this poem again.......

Anselmus....gracias amigo for the bananas..........love those dancing fools...

----------


## mono

Tonight: anxious.

----------


## Monica

sad. so sad that I can't even cry  :Bawling:

----------


## Jay

happy  :Smile: 

what's wrong, Monica?  :Frown:

----------


## kilted exile

mischevious  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## simon

Tomarrow: tired.

----------


## McDLT

Today I feel - wiped -

----------


## Psyche

Aroused and full of oranges.

----------


## Monica

> what's wrong, Monica?



The Pope is very ill and it drives me crazy that I can't do anything about it  :Frown:

----------


## Koa

Oh no, I feel so lazy again.
And guilty cos I really should start to do something about my studies before June comes...

----------


## mono

Energetic . . .

----------


## Helga

gloomy...........

----------


## amuse

peaceful

(finally!)

----------


## baddad

We control our own emotions/perspectives. How do I want to feel today? Repeat as neccessary....

----------


## Taliesin

Excited and a bit nervous...
...three hours till IMO choosing contest left

----------


## frozenlight

lazy...

ps. good luck taliesin  :Wink:

----------


## mono

Creative . .

----------


## Helga

alone.................

----------


## mono

Drowsy . . .

----------


## Isagel

energetic !!!

----------


## Anselmus

busy-busy-busy

----------


## Molko

So relieved

----------


## mono

Reserved . . .

----------


## Helga

hated..............

----------


## Anselmus

road-kill (tired-like)

----------


## mono

Optimistic . . .

----------


## Taliesin

Relaxed. 
We love sauna.

----------


## Jay

Sleepy, rushed, nice, ok, kinda happy

----------


## Chava

That drowsy awakeness, that hits you after a slumber party with your best friends, and watching Monthy Python for 8 hours straight, and finally, sleeping closely against the person you love, and for once, not getting up before the crack of dawn because its a saturday...

----------


## mono

Depressed . . .

----------


## Molko

Apathetic..................

----------


## Helga

TIRED!!!!!! didn't get much sleep much last night and had to work all day

----------


## Sancho

Still betrayed, yet oddly optimistic

----------


## mono

Alert . . .

----------


## Helga

grumpy.....

----------


## Jay

second that, though I'm having odd happy moments during the grumpiness

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I feel great being back here.

----------


## mono

Disorganized . . .

----------


## mono

Ambitious . . .

----------


## Koa

i was looking for a word to describe my state of being annoyedsadbutnotdepressedpissedoffandconfused.... and i found it here above.

grumpy

----------


## Helga

Empty......

----------


## simon

Dolefully Extant (punctuation included).

----------


## Basil

B
E
M
U
S
E
D

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I'm confused. how do you get the comments "good effort" and "not working to potential" for the same subject in the same semester?

----------


## mono

Drained . . .

----------


## Helga

Lost...........

----------


## Bandini

Mint!................

----------


## amuse

i feel...sort of a like a manatee without the water.

----------


## Miranda

Amuse, I hate to show my ignorance..but what is a manatee? I feel tired and more than a little depressed today. But it would make me feel a whole lot better if knew what a manatee was!

Miranda




> i feel...sort of a like a manatee without the water.

----------


## amuse

np,  :Smile:  i didn't know what one was until i got a wonderful circular puzzle with a mommy and her calf, either.
info:
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/5960/manatee.html
and images:
http://images.google.com/images?q=ma...=Search+Images
i hope this helps you feel better!

----------


## ajoe

I'm feeling strangely happy now in spite of the many things I have to do within the next 12 hours. ^^ (--> I've also taken a liking to this face, so you'll be seeing me using it often)

----------


## Miranda

Thanks for the link Amuse - the description of a manatee sounds a lot like my husband:

'Description: West Indian manatees are large, gray-brown aquatic mammals with bodies that taper to a flat, paddle- shaped tail. They have two flippers with three to four nails on each, and their head and face are wrinkled with whiskers on the snout... The manatee's closest relative is the elephant and hyrax (a small furry animal that resembles a rodent). The average adult manatee is about 10 feet long and weighs about 1,000 pounds.'


Yes, I feel a lot better now..in fact I am hysterical with laffing so much!

Miranda

----------


## mono

Energetic . . .

----------


## baddad

.....weathered....

----------


## mono

Confused . . .

----------


## kilted exile

ecstatic......

----------


## Helga

depressed  :Frown:  .....

----------


## Bongitybongbong

enraged and ambitious  :Rage:   :Mad:

----------


## ihrocks

Pretty and popular.

Or maybe sarcastic.

----------


## Jay

Doesn't that mean the same?  :Tongue:

----------


## ihrocks

Jay must be feeling clever this morning. Or is that also sarcastic?

----------


## Jay

Morning? It's 5pm  :Tongue:

----------


## ihrocks

Is not! It's 8:12 in the a.m.

----------


## Jay

Is so not! it's 5:20*pm*  :Tongue:

----------


## ihrocks

You must be confused by Daylight Savings Time.

It's 8:27 a.m.

----------


## Jay

It's you who's confused... unless you're saving 9 hours that is  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Friends, friends... You both seem very confused. Let me sort this out once and for all. It is actually 4.31 pm. You may both correct your clocks/watches.

----------


## ihrocks

Oh no! She could be right!

What do you think, Dancing Nana?  :Banana:  

Well, color me chagrined!

----------


## Scheherazade

Hmph... Thought magenta would be your colour.

----------


## ihrocks

Like this?

I'll try it for awhile. It lacks the anti-social, arrested development, hard-bitten cynicism, and general simplicity of black, but it might make for an even more cunning disguise.

----------


## Jay

No, that ugly thing kills my eyes.

And of course I am right  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sancho

Broke

10cr yada yada yada

----------


## Helga

hated..................

----------


## Sancho

Ouch,

Somebody loves ya.

----------


## ihrocks

Entropic.

(sufficient characters to allow for posting)

----------


## Snukes

Long-winded but under-prepared.

----------


## Jay

tiiiiiired

----------


## mono

Depressingly inspired.

----------


## Isagel

Friday-ish. 

( Ok, so it´s not a word. But it should be)

----------


## ihrocks

I've only had the one cup of coffee so far today, so it's either:

Stoically anguished
or
Anguished stoicism

no...it must be....

confused!

At least for now. But the second cup of coffee I should have my ratio of stoic to anguish sorted and settle on one or the other. Or feel something altogether different.

----------


## Snukes

Unoriginal.

----------


## simon

Scared for my final tonight.

Snukes are you referring to your classics dissertation? I'm sure your making connections with the material you have collected. It sounded fascinating to me.

----------


## shortysweetp

tired from cleaning so that we can go to my in-laws for the weekend.

----------


## mono

*Ambitious*

----------


## Helga

under-smoked and poor

----------


## Sancho

I'm starting to feel kinda snappy.

----------


## Bandini

pissed-ish

----------


## Molko

Okies  :Tongue:  ....................

----------


## Anselmus

Trapped! ! ! . . .

----------


## Helga

fine................for the first time in so long I can say that I am fine  :Smile:

----------


## Snukes

> Snukes are you referring to your classics dissertation? I'm sure your making connections with the material you have collected. It sounded fascinating to me.


Ugh. Yes. We had a progress check yesterday. That was the assessment of the board of professors: "unoriginal and unfocused." It's gonna be a long month.




> fine................for the first time in so long I can say that I am fine


Yay! *does a happy Helga dance*

And for today: I'm feeling wicked!

"Nature requires five,
Custom gives seven.
Laziness takes nine,
And wickedness eleven."

----------


## mono

Undecided . . .

----------


## Psyche

Torn between my heart and the love therein.

----------


## Helga

empty.........

----------


## Rachy

Confused.....

----------


## mono

Motivated . . .

----------


## Miss Darcy

Content.

The wonderful 10

----------


## mono

Prepared . . .

----------


## ihrocks

abandoned.......

----------


## Miranda

Sad - went to the funeral of my son's friend's mum.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrreeeedddd

----------


## ihrocks

Impotently angered

----------


## amuse

:Frown:  oh dear.

----------


## Veritas

Little bored today - weather sad, energy down
Writers Block - LOL - 
otherwise ON TOP OF THE WORLD!!!

----------


## songfuse

if writer's actually could free there blocks,what would they be then?

----------


## kilted exile

Lazy
.
.
.

----------


## Helga

I am OK today,thanks.

----------


## Veritas

@ songfuse

Block-Writers????

----------


## Jay

:Tongue:   :Biggrin: 
. . .

----------


## mono

Content . . .

----------


## Miranda

I am kind of hungry but much too lazy and tired to bother much with getting anything to eat. Any ideas? By the way it is gone midnight in the UK where I am. MMM what to midnight feast on?

Miranda

----------


## Helga

sleepy...........

----------


## Molko

Stressed.......... :Frown:

----------


## Chava

two hours of bio now.... discussing photosynthesis for the umpteenth time.... you work it out...

----------


## Veritas

The most plausible explanation - and the easiest - LOL - HAVE FUN!!!!!

Photosynthesis is the process by which plants, some bacteria, and some protistans use the energy from sunlight to produce sugar, which cellular respiration converts into ATP, the "fuel" used by all living things. The conversion of unusable sunlight energy into usable chemical energy, is associated with the actions of the green pigment chlorophyll. Most of the time, the photosynthetic process uses water and releases the oxygen that we absolutely must have to stay alive. Oh yes, we need the food as well!

You can write the overall reaction of this process as:
6H2O + 6CO2 ----------> C6H12O6+ 6O2

----------


## Jay

tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiired but otherwise ok  :Smile:

----------


## ihrocks

Idiotically helpless.

----------


## Jay

need a hand? I can do the 'idiotically' and you can do the 'helpless' bit...

----------


## kilted exile

contented...

----------


## Helga

----lost----

----------


## ihrocks

> need a hand? I can do the 'idiotically' and you can do the 'helpless' bit...


Gee, thanks. If I need any more cloud formations, I'll let you know.  :Cool:  

Meanwhile, I'm perfectly capable of feeling like a totally useless waste of space all by myself.

----------


## mono

Confident . . .

----------


## shortysweetp

stuffy (allergies)

----------


## Jay

> Gee, thanks. If I need any more cloud formations, I'll let you know.  
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm perfectly capable of feeling like a totally useless waste of space all by myself.


Need more cloud formations yet? I could look up some really nice ones. Or did you prefer the aurora borealis ones?

Useless waste of space? I know just what you need...



(remember, you can't ban me here  :Wink: )

----------


## ihrocks

You know, Jay, you really are evil.

If I weren't so busy with my guerilla war on one site, my quest for world domination on another site, and spreading the joys of chaos, Ian Hunter, and baked treats on a third, I'd spend a lot more time here just annoying you.

----------


## Jay

Annoying me? How? I'm almost immune to IH by now already  :Biggrin:

----------


## Helga

This thread get's off track often, ha. Well I am BORED thank you for asking.

----------


## ihrocks

Oh my! I've gone off-topic, again!

Ok...I feel like I'm on the verge of losing my Best Friend in All the World, because I am. In about 9 days. 

Oh dear.  :Frown:  I didn't do that in one word, did I? Or even two.  :Frown: 

Try this:

Bereft.

----------


## Helga

why are you losing your best friend in nine days?

----------


## ihrocks

'Tis a long, sad story and entirely off-topic. 

Simply admire the brave face I put on, forcing myself to torment Jay through my tears.

----------


## amuse

i'm very sorry to hear that, mum. i lost mine 10 days ago.
xxoo

*nice job tormenting, btw.  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

I am sorry for those who lost their friends but this conversation reminded me of this:




> LADY BRACKNELL
> To lose one parent, Mr. Worthing, may be regarded as a misfortune; to lose both looks like carelessness.


(from _Importance of Being Earnest_)

----------


## amuse

:Biggrin: 

thanks, Scher.  :Smile:

----------


## Helga

I lost my best friend a month ago, so I know how it feels. Maybe I should try tormenting Jay too. If it helps.

----------


## ihrocks

I highly recommend tormenting Jay. It's easy and fun!

----------


## amuse

i am worriful today

----------


## mono

Wonderful . . .

----------


## kilted exile

hungover  :Frown:

----------


## Jay

Angry... why do people drink when they're only sick afterwards?

Nope, not meant to be for you, kilted exile, brother came home totally pissed. Stupid  :Rage:

----------


## Jay

hehe, if it pukes at me as well it's sleeping on the balcony  :Tongue:

----------


## Miss Darcy

Contemplative.

----------


## baddad

si, contemplative/meloncholy. Just watched the, 'The Motorcycle Diaries' dubbed into English. I always feel pretty sad/angry witnessing any kind of social injustice, and the movie affected me in the same way. Up with the proletariat comrades.........!!!

----------


## mono

Drowsy . . .

----------


## kilted exile

> Angry... why do people drink when they're only sick afterwards?
> 
> Nope, not meant to be for you, kilted exile, brother came home totally pissed. Stupid


Understand not directed at me, however, I had originally had no intention of drinking as much as I did. Whilst hanging out at the pool hall I met one of my friends who I had not seen in a while. Seeing as he was celebrating his birthday, what was originally planned as a quiet night turned into something excessively louder.

----------


## Helga

Drowsy.......

----------


## Koa

Irritated and slightly guilty for not doing my work today.

----------


## Jay

Got a headache of the size of ... a very big headache  :Tongue: 

How can my head hurt while I'm still being silly  :Biggrin: ... or is it the other way around?  :Tongue:

----------


## ihrocks

Is your headache organic? Or the result of a thumping?

Have you never heard the expression "knocked silly." If it was thumping, that would explain the silliness. If it is organic (non-thumping in origin), then perhaps a good thumping will cure it!

Let me know if you want struck with blunt instrument!

----------


## Jay

Hey ihrocks, feel free to go a-thumping  :Tongue: , I'm used to it  :Wink: ... explains a lot of things now, does it?  :Goof:

----------


## ihrocks

You know I never thump someone, unless they ask for it!  :Smile: 

And just because I offer to thump you (for purely medicinal purposes) doesn't mean anyone else has the right to thump you (whether it's medicinal or not).

_Oh gollygoshdarnit! I've gone off-topic again!_

----------


## Jay

And here I thought I might get rid of that organic headache! *pouts*  :Biggrin:

----------


## ihrocks

Ok...since you asked so nicely.......


*THUMP!!!*  :Brow:

----------


## Helga

empty............

----------


## mono

Indecisive . . .

----------


## kilted exile

Drained....

----------


## ihrocks

Cautiously Optimistic. (Cliched, but true.)

----------


## mono

Confident . . .

----------


## Taliesin

prenostalgic 
We are finishing music school. Seven years and now it is almost through. And we have been there so long.


Empty.
Like train whose rails have ended.

----------


## Chava

HAPPY! (there must be a better word for extreme hapiness... like JUBILANT! i'm absolutely ruddy jubilant! it's spring! summer's coming!)

----------


## Jay

What's so damn great about summer? (I mean, if you're not a student  :Wink:  for obvious reasons  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Helga

exhausted, in every possible way.

----------


## Chava

what's great about summer? (i guess the danish winter has not tested your patience yet.... rain... lot's of rain... and cold wind... and more rain... no snow really...)(besides, biking 9 kilometers to get to school is so much more enjoyble when the sun is shining and the leaves are green.. :Smile:

----------


## Koa

frustrated and undecided...and stressed and irritated...

what's so great about damn hot summer when you can have warm, mild spring?  :Biggrin:  i've literally seen more snow this year than in the rest of my life and i was so sick of it...but warm as it was these days is more than enough, if i think it's just the beginning...

----------


## kilted exile

distracted

----------


## Dyrwen

Awake. I had 15 hours of sleep last night, since I had only slept 4 hours in the past 50 hours before that.

----------


## Loki

Sleepy.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Helga

lost.  :Frown:

----------


## ihrocks

Don't think of yourself as lost, just temporarily misplaced. Life's much easier that way.

----------


## Bandini

ill.............................

----------


## kilted exile

wonderful....

----------


## mono

Patient . . .

----------


## Helga

nothing...

----------


## Snukes

Like continuing, but not like starting. Alas.

----------


## ihrocks

Even more ancient that usual. (Where did these two huge new wrinkles come from and why do I always notice these things as my birthday approaches?)

----------


## Koa

*still* undecided... :Mad:

----------


## mono

Exhausted, so exhausted . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

Still asleep *yawns to prove it*  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiran

breat!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Molko

Upset................

----------


## Jay

Molko: click me

----------


## Molko

Thank you Jay, that was a really nice gesture. I really appreciate it  :Smile:  Im feeling a little better now

----------


## atiguhya padma

Relieved, yet slightly disappointed.

----------


## Helga

active.......

----------


## mono

Loved . . .  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

itchy.....

----------


## mono

Lively . . .

----------


## Molko

..................better

----------


## Jay

Good  :Smile:  still you could do with a buddy, right?  :Smile:

----------


## Rachy

Frustrated

----------


## Helga

don't know.

----------


## Jay

Rachy, relax

----------


## Helga

average.... cute pic Jay

----------


## mono

Unmotivated . . .

----------


## juhainah

disappointed

----------


## Helga

sad...........................

----------


## Koa

pissed off

----------


## Jay

Oy, you guys a bit down lately... what about a...



GROUP HUG!

----------


## Koa

wow...winnie de puta! (subtle spanish joke  :Biggrin: )

----------


## ihrocks

Watch your language! Please!

I am leaky today. Leaky and weepy and misty.

----------


## Jay



----------


## Helga

alone.....

----------


## mono

Labile . . .  :Smile:   :Frown:   :Smile:   :Frown:   :Smile:   :Frown:

----------


## baddad

uh....Mono........are you feeling 'unstable' or 'aroused' ?

----------


## FFlyer

Mixed with greatness and disapointment.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Molko

Sad.............................  :Frown:

----------


## Helga

old..................

----------


## Jay

Get better guys  :Frown:

----------


## i_rock_poems

aroused*****

----------


## Helga

lost. . . . .

----------


## mono

Misunderstood . . .

----------


## amuse

oh no! btw, i owe you a pm and can finish your play now that finals are through.


relieved

----------


## Molko

So excited  :Smile: ......................

----------


## mono

Low . . . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

hard to put it in one word only... lonely, betrayed... and thus quite unstable... but surviving

----------


## Snukes

Full of pasta, half a term paper, and 2% of a dissertation! Yahoo!

----------


## mono

Sleepy . . .

----------


## kilted exile

*stupid*.... (in a mindless, drunken show of bravado earlier, I allowed one of my friends to punch me 20 times in the arm: I remained stone faced throughout, however arm will have a pretty healthy bruise by tomorrow)

----------


## simon

so so lonely

----------


## Molko

Extremely angry!  :Rage:

----------


## kilted exile

fantastic...

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Way too *lonely* for this to be healthy...

----------


## Helga

i know what you mean...... my one word is: lonely

----------


## Snukes

Look how lonely we all are! No wonder we spend so much time being internet literary geeks...

----------


## kilted exile

> Look how lonely we all are! No wonder we spend so much time being internet literary geeks...


I aint lonely, all those nice voices in my head keep me company.

----------


## mono

Horribly wonderful . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## Molko

...........Calm.............

----------


## ihrocks

Vindicated!

----------


## Helga

I feel blah.

----------


## AimusSage

obfuscated

----------


## Assyra

i feel soooo sad because..
i cant tell  :Bawling:

----------


## kilted exile

tired........

----------


## Jay

ditto
huge headache as well, lol
leg owie (note to self: playing with cousins is dangerous  :Tongue: )

----------


## Keltic Banshee

betrayed... again :-(

----------


## mono

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful . . .

----------


## Molko

Happy  :Smile:  ........................

----------


## kilted exile

excited (just got tickets to see Thornley & The Trews on Sunday)

----------


## Jay

YES! Finaly a few people are good for a change!

Banshee,

----------


## Keltic Banshee

thanks ;-)

----------


## amuse

pissed* and concerned.

*as in annoyed, not drunk.

----------


## mono

Indulged . . .

----------


## Snukes

delusionally lazy  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

hyperly ecstatic  :Biggrin:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Torn... afraid to be right, scared to be wrong

----------


## Molko

Stressed...........

----------


## Snukes

Well fed!  :Tongue:

----------


## Molko

Lost...............

----------


## Helga

nice.................

----------


## Rachy

Annoyed.......reading everyones writing I've realized how rubbish I am at novels! Taken me 16 years to find out!

----------


## Molko

excited........................

----------


## Helga

I'm kinda tired, just got home from. I am sick of my short stories, I can't find an ending to any of'em, it SUCKS!

----------


## amuse

happy - discovered i really like going to the gym

----------


## Taliesin

slightly sick
coughy

----------


## Keltic Banshee

tired of coming back to the same point of my life once and again and again.... wondering if i will ever learn and get out of this circle....

----------


## Rachy

Up-lifted!

----------


## Snukes

Aaah, Friday! Week well done. I deserve fried food.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Fully evloved....
 
and ready for any challenge

----------


## Jay

About to fall asleep but having issues with my bed  :Tongue:

----------


## Psyche

sittin at the computer waiting for Mono to come and eat the pizza I got for him.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Molko

apathetic...........

----------


## mono

Sleepy (long week).

----------


## Nightshade

Bored......

----------


## Keltic Banshee

doubtful... unable to make a decision

----------


## mono

Foolish . . .

----------


## Rachy

Cuffuzled !!

----------


## Koa

today i was feeling melancholic and nervous.
right now i dont know.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Much more doubtful than before...

----------


## Molko

out of place.......

----------


## faith

I feel disapointed! Just got the final results for my matriculation examination, and they had changed all my points.

----------


## mono

Accomplished . . .

----------


## Rachy

Frustrated! I want to tell my best friend about his girlfriend, and what she's been saying, but I don't want to hurt him, and I don't want to get others in trouble, either way I'm going to get blamed for it!

----------


## Helga

I don't know if 1 word or a million can describe how I've been feeling these last few days...

----------


## kilted exile

Ecstatic....

----------


## Helga

calm...........

----------


## Molko

==collected==

----------


## Nightshade

wierdly wired!

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Lonely....

----------


## mono

Lazy, lazy . . .

----------


## Nightshade

headachy and sick of exams that havent even started yet!

----------


## Molko

up beat.............

----------


## Helga

lonely....

----------


## Rachy

Happy....for once!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Overwhelmed . . .

(final exams approaching)  :Frown:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

lonely... betrayed... depressed... sad... so sad... like many of the characters of my stories

----------


## Snukes

Whelmed! (I'll save overwhelmed for a couple weeks from now...)

----------


## Nightshade

Euphoric and ecstatic!
Havent write a single vrese of poetry in nearly 3 years and suddenly last night I did!
Actually thinking about it thats not true I havent written a verse of inspire poetry ( that i havent been asked to write or thats mindless drivel) in three years 
so you could definatly say I am happy!  :FRlol:

----------


## ihrocks

Uninspired.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Blue......

----------


## Snukes

aaaah! Mellow.

----------


## kilted exile

fantastic....

* on a sperate note, what is with all the depressed people around here lately? The sun is shining, the birds are singing, and school terms (for the majority of you) are almost over.*

----------


## Nightshade

> on a sperate note, what is with all the depressed people around here lately? The sun is shining, the birds are singing, and school terms (for the majority of you) are almost over.*


I noticed too so Im telling people now I think it my humanitarian duty to cheer you up so I will be Pming you with a feel happy message if you sound lonley, sad depressed or blue!  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Nod:  
some of you have already recived one or two so be warned!!

----------


## Koa

impatient and unsatisfied.

there's nothing more horrible than being depressed and being reminded that the sun is shining... f*ck the damn sun! i sort of miss the times when i couldnt stand any ray of sun... i'm enjoying spring and it feels very new to me

----------


## Jay

whoa, while I agree with the depression not mixing with the sun shining and the birds singing and all that non-depressive talks when one's depressed... I think you're being a bit pissy tonight  :Smile: 
shall I post a pic of clouds or sunset only for you? lol, I'm insane  :Tongue:

----------


## Koa

'you're being pissy' as in you=Koa? Or you=plural?

I assume it's me so wait...I'm not being pissy tonight, I ALWAYS AM!

----------


## Jay

yeah, you=Koa, hehe

I beg to differ, there are times when you're quite endearing  :Biggrin:  *waits and expects her nose to end up a bloody mess*  :Goof:

----------


## Koa

*hands tissue to Jay cos I'm not going to be the one who cleans up the mess I'm going to provoke*

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

How nice of you! So shall I consider my nose broken or just bruised?  :Tongue:

----------


## Koa

broken, broken... and quick with cleaning the blood, I want this room to shine next time Admin passes by  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

*does as she is ordered* yes ma'am  :Biggrin: 
*returns the tissue to you* thank you very much  :Angel:

----------


## Koa

*drops tissue into garbage bin and hopes Jay will remember the lesson*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Don't get your hopes high, buddy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Helga

I'm feeling something, I think.

----------


## mono

Optimistic . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

pretty much still asleep  :Tongue:

----------


## Molko

Relaxed...........

----------


## Nightshade

hassled tierd worried just about as misrable as I can get!
**edit** suddenly Im not as worried anymore!  :FRlol:  but I am still finding my smiles at the end of my mission in life a tad annoying maybe Ill just  :Smash:  them! oh dear Ive shocked the smilies look--->  :Goof: ! LOL Im back to normal now!!

----------


## kilted exile

enlightened

----------


## Snukes

Full of olives.  :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

headache, of the less pleasant kind, lol

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Still blue... and starting to think i should stop posting in this thread until i have some news about how I feel...

----------


## Jay

It doesn't say anything about not telling if you still feel the same, be it fine or more of the crappy kind
To 'match' with your mood  :Smile:

----------


## Helga

unfullfilled...

----------


## mono

Accomplished . . .  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

tiered I was up too late lst bight playin on this forum!

----------


## Keltic Banshee

@Jay
Thanks for the pic... I always loved blue roses, perhaps 'cos they tend to match my mood... (yes, I'm still feeling blue... really blue)

----------


## Helga

something...

----------


## Koa

hot (as in temperature, no duble meanings please) and feeling like I havent done what i should do...infact my studying today was kind of... uhm... not effectively done.

----------


## mono

Drained . . .
(of energy, as the extremely warm weather here has scorched away about all of my motivation and ambition)  :Eek:

----------


## Jay

*melting*, it's 34°c here right now *keeps on melting*

----------


## kilted exile

Contemplative





> Still blue... and starting to think i should stop posting in this thread until i have some news about how I feel...


I have a feeling my crude attempt to cheer people up may have confused some people. Please pay no attention to my rant from earlier, I fully appreciate that people feel blue from time to time and if that is how you feel you should post that. Do me one favour though, smile?

----------


## mono

Productive . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> I have a feeling my crude attempt to cheer people up may have confused some people. Please pay no attention to my rant from earlier, I fully appreciate that people feel blue from time to time and if that is how you feel you should post that.


Well... sometimes crude attempts, or even slappings, are needed to take people out of blue moods (I know it by experience...), so they are welcome from time to time... The problem comes when a blue mood becomes "somewhat permanent"... taking people out of them then becomes somewhat harder... 




> Do me one favour though, smile?


Hm... sorry, no smiles left... trying to produce some more but... seems it's impossible at the moment

----------


## Koa

unconcluding and unproductive (and illiterate...)

----------


## amuse

tired yet happy.

nice tee, Koa!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Jay

sleepy (ya think it's possible to sleep during an exam  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Helga

--clueless--

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Sleepy, lost... and a little bit less blue than these past days ;-)

----------


## mono

Groggy and hay feverish.  :Frown:

----------


## Molko

depressed...... :Frown:

----------


## Helga

naked-----

----------


## amuse

sad - i would've gotten a perfect score on my easy stats exam this morning, but forgot to change preliminary percentages to the finished product! pish!

----------


## ihrocks

> sad - i would've gotten a perfect score on my easy stats exam this morning, but forgot to change preliminary percentages to the finished product! pish!


Time to lay off the partying and get serious about the studies, young lady!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Organized . . .

----------


## Koa

inconclusive (i looked it up this time  :Biggrin: ) - like spent morning just doing nothing with doing-nothing-people at Uni, afternoon just read a bit and then was so sleepy...then I had a meeting and the day was gone...well the evening is when i cant help being online... :S

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Depressed... going down when I tought there was no place lower than the one i was...

----------


## Koa

well my thought is that when you reach the lowest, then you can only go up... and sometimes it happens, you do go up...wish you all the best!

----------


## Keltic Banshee

thanks but... the thing is that i thought i had reached the bottom quite some weeks ago... yet I keep falling :-/ So... dunno... perhaps i found the bottomless fall? hehe, well, at least there's still some sense of humour left... that's something.

----------


## Koa

way to go, sense of humour must never die... you know, i remember clearly once, at the beginning of my first huge depression, people telling me how funny i was and thinking 'wow, if they could look inside me and see how black it all is'...

as for what i'm feeling today, i was going to say inconclusive as usual, but at the moment i also feel bad as in a weird reminiscent of some olf crappy feeling that was almost totally gone but was probably latent. i think it won't last long this time at least...

----------


## GruesomeBugman

enthralled

----------


## Jay

sleeeeeepy

----------


## kilted exile

sore............

----------


## Koa

bored - and guilty for planning a day of leisure for tomorrow instead of pretending to study.

----------


## Jay

still better to have fun then pretending to be bored  :Tongue:

----------


## Helga

tired.......

----------


## Jay

second that  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

treble that and add cold....  :Wink:

----------


## GruesomeBugman

stoic.....

----------


## mono

Diligent . . .

----------


## Nightshade

Emergency Brake!!
 :Goof:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Low... lower than low, in fact

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Ouch, that is truly sad. Do you have someone that could chear you up, Keltic Banshee? I always try to think that there is hope as long as I am breathing. Sometimes that makes me stop for almost a minute  :Goof:  . But for me my last depression and really down feelings are over a year ago. 
Hope has brought me to a spot where now I am very happy.. Wish I could give some of it to you right now!!

Love,

Bianca

----------


## amuse

so tired i offended a friend because i haven't the power to stay on my feet and go to her house/help make challah.

----------


## Helga

not empty,not full, not happy, not sad, I'm just here.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> Ouch, that is truly sad. Do you have someone that could chear you up, Keltic Banshee? I always try to think that there is hope as long as I am breathing. Sometimes that makes me stop for almost a minute  . But for me my last depression and really down feelings are over a year ago. 
> Hope has brought me to a spot where now I am very happy.. Wish I could give some of it to you right now!!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Bianca


Thanks ;-) Well... me and my depression hadn't seen each other for quite some time, but this time it seems it has come to stay... 
Regarding having someone who could cheer me up... I'd say my depression came back because I relied too much on someone else to cheer me up... so this time I'm trying to get out of this by myself... hard, but... at least I hope if I manage to do it, it will be harder to fall this low again :-)

Wish you all the best,
Keltic Banshee

----------


## ihrocks

Keltic,

Two words of advice from someone who's been there (and been there and been there, and currently resides there):

Baby steps.

The way out of the darkness is one teeny, tiny step at a time. For me, step one is "get out of bed." If you are at a computer, you've managed that. Step two is "make the bed." If you make the bed, you are less likely to crawl back in, and if you do nothing else, you've still accomplished something. Get through each day one little step at a time and eventually (for both us) things will get better.

Peace to you.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Yep... baby steps... like "it's time for lunch, get to the kitchen and prepare something", or doing wee things around the house, or getting myself to go out to do some shopping... but well... it works, slowly, but works... 

Something that usually gives me strength... I learnt to walk when I was a baby so... I'll manage to get out of here ;-)

wish you all the best,
Keltic Banshee

----------


## kilted exile

lazy......

----------


## Helga

---tired---

----------


## Jay

lazy, so lazy  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

tired, tired, tired... and don't know what to make for dinner...

----------


## ihrocks

> tired, tired, tired... and don't know what to make for dinner...


I don't know what to make either. Maybe we should spare ourselves and just order pizza!

----------


## Jay

PIZZA!!! Who's going to order what pizza so I know where I'm eating tonight?  :Angel:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Maybe we should spare ourselves and just order pizza!


As tempting as that sounds, I am more inclined towards three colour pasta with steamed vegetables and soya sauce...

----------


## mono

Still preparing . . .

----------


## ihrocks

> As tempting as that sounds, I am more inclined towards three colour pasta with steamed vegetables and soya sauce...


But now Jay wants pizza, too!

How about a veggie pizza with a sort of Asian flavor to it?

----------


## GruesomeBugman

ill (lucky me?)

----------


## Scheherazade

> But now Jay wants pizza, too!
> 
> How about a veggie pizza with a sort of Asian flavor to it?


I think Jay will be happier having pasta with me and then pizza with you... Time difference is on her side!  :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

Oh yeah, is the pasta about ready already? Hungry  :Tongue: 

ihrocks, what pizza are we having? I know what pasta I'm having soon (hopefully), so curious  :Tongue:

----------


## ihrocks

Usually, it's pepperoni and black olive, but I'm feeling adventurous today, so half the usual, and half with the works!

----------


## Koa

tired and in a bad mood and even sort of lonely and not fitting in and very worried about the lack of study for next week's exams

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> tired and in a bad mood and even sort of lonely and not fitting in and very worried about the lack of study for next week's exams


May I join the lonely and not fitting in club? Hm... if there is such a club, I mean... it would be quite a paradox, but... (yes, I'm crazy, I know)

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> I don't know what to make either. Maybe we should spare ourselves and just order pizza!


Tacos are my meal *drools like Homer*....mmmhhhmmm...tacos....ooooo

----------


## amuse

what?!!! they have tacos in Jersey?! i thought nowhere east of california had good tacos! ( :Nod:  am including PA.)

----------


## GruesomeBugman

I'm in canada and i can still manage to get a decent taco =)

----------


## amuse

__nice.  :Smile:  __

----------


## GruesomeBugman

mind you I have to make it myself =) 
most of the tacos you can order around here are disappointing.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> what?!!! they have tacos in Jersey?! i thought nowhere east of california had good tacos! ( am including PA.)





> mind you I have to make it myself =) 
> most of the tacos you can order around here are disappointing.


Made them myself...and Bugman's right how most stuff at places is bad. Oh wait the Mexican Food Factory is the best place ever.

----------


## GruesomeBugman

well I don't know about many other places, but anything around here makes a fairly sad taco... really kind of a shame.

----------


## Helga

confused..... (just saw the new SW film and I'm mad about the ending)

----------


## Molko

Tired......................

----------


## Nightshade

:Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## Jay



----------


## Helga

something-something

----------


## Rachy

Defeated......

----------


## Jay



----------


## Keltic Banshee

blue... and wondering if anyone has some kind of paint that would help change that...

----------


## Jay

Right now utter crap, lol, doesn't happen too often I get to be called 'didactic, patronising, insensitive and behaving like a fascist', lol, makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.

----------


## amuse

:Confused:  what the H***?

----------


## ihrocks

> Right now utter crap, lol, doesn't happen too often I get to be called 'didactic, patronising, insensitive and behaving like a fascist', lol, makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


Someone is picking on my favorite problem child?

 :Rage:  

I hope you dropped an anvil on the idiot. You remember how don't you?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Right now utter crap, lol, doesn't happen too often I get to be called 'didactic, patronising, insensitive and behaving like a fascist', lol, makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


Say the word and I will kick the crap outta whoever did that.
 (what will happen) and sorry about stretching the screen

----------


## Nightshade

_That_ was *very* un-nice .... 
I hope you stepted on their toes reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally hard in a pair of those very pointy (sttilletto??) shoes! Oh and told them that they were being redundant too!
 :Idea:  
Bong you beat them and The smilies and I will hold them!  :Smash:   :Smash:  

hummm
Jay the smilies say never mind they still love you  :Ladysman:  
and they will haunt  :Alien:  the perpetarator if you ask!

PS were the teddies for me?? if so thanks!!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> _That_ was *very* un-nice .... 
> I hope you stepted on their toes reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally hard in a pair of those very pointy (sttilletto??) shoes! Oh and told them that they were being redundant too!


I'm glad it's un-nice because Jay doesn't deserve bull*censored* like that.

----------


## Nightshade

hey bong I love that curse 'Censored' it makes it so dramatic in fact why do people use swear words when they can use that?!  :Wink:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I know why...they don't care if they're banned. I don't want to be banned from *this* forum.

----------


## Nightshade

Not what I meant.. I meant that the word censored sounds more effective then other more correct words then again Spinach pronounced spinAGE! also makes an effective swear word!  :Wink:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

hmmmm...now i no the....ok....yeah it does sound good in place of weaker curses but for the F-bomb censored doesn't work

----------


## Nightshade

maybe however next time you feel like saying that try shouting instead- DASH DASH BEEEEEEEEEEEEP BEEEEEEEEEEEEP HYPHAN COLON DASH!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

now there's an idea

----------


## Jay

Thanks guys  :Smile: 

Ash: I think they might have been right  :Blush:  (though I still don't know what fascist-like did I do)

ihrocks: there was no anvil around, would have to ask Santa for one and then I'd get the Angry Troll to demontrate, I think she wouldn't say no, how many times does she get to anvil someone?  :Wink: 

Bong: thanks  :Smile: , I could safe that offer for the future when it wasn't uncalled for

Night: I guess I did step on their toes reeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy hard in the first place
yep, the bears were for you  :Smile: , can't have you sad with such a mission as yours  :Smile: 

thanks guys

----------


## Nightshade

Ohh I just have to say Nice smilie!!!!!!!!
WE (royal variaty I am not developing multipult personalities!!) like!
 :Nod:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Jay

Glad your royal self like the smilie  :Smile:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Bong: thanks , I could safe that offer for the future when it wasn't uncalled for


Wait, does that mean you'll take up my offer later when it's more useful. Fine I won't forget it.

----------


## Jay

Deal Bong  :Smile:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

No that's all good in my book.

----------


## mono

Tired (from too much studying) and labile.  :Smile:   :Frown:   :Smile:   :Frown:   :Smile:   :Frown:

----------


## Molko

Angry, hurt and badly betrayed

----------


## Taliesin

Thinking that We want never to get in touch with alcohol.

OK. We returned from the LARP yesterday (it was actually quite nice, despite of the rain that soaked us wet to bone and that the fact that all our plans failed) And then, on the bus, two idiots sat near to us. They were drunk, had a vodka bottle with them and drunk more. They smoked. They were aggressive. They yelled. They picked with our friend whom we met at the larp (why do you have long hair? i hate people with long hair) (with us too, but less), and as time went by their aggressiveness increased. They actually threw the vodka at us.
The bus driver tried to throw them out of the bus but they wouldn't go. At the next town, luckily, the police came and took care of them.
It was really a relief. 

Now. Isn't that a nice first-time-LARP-experience?

----------


## GruesomeBugman

detached =)

----------


## Nightshade

> Thinking that We want never to get in touch with alcohol.
> 
> OK. We returned from the LARP yesterday (it was actually quite nice, despite of the rain that soaked us wet to bone and that the fact that all our plans failed) And then, on the bus, two idiots sat near to us. They were drunk, had a vodka bottle with them and drunk more. They smoked. They were aggressive. They yelled. They picked with our friend whom we met at the larp (why do you have long hair? i hate people with long hair) (with us too, but less), and as time went by their aggressiveness increased. They actually threw the vodka at us.
> The bus driver tried to throw them out of the bus but they wouldn't go. At the next town, luckily, the police came and took care of them.
> It was really a relief. 
> 
> Now. Isn't that a nice first-time-LARP-experience?


Oh you poor things. At least look on the bright side as dancing Nana says at least you made a friend  :Banana:   :Banana:  
Also they didnt take a swing at you and try to hityou with the vodka bottle  :Wink:  


Asfor me I feel much more balanced today sort of neutral. But the smilies wish to wish everyone whose birthday it isint a very happy un-birthday.

" A very happy unbirthday to you, to you
A veryhappy unbirthday to you, to me,
Now blow the candles out my dears and hope your wish comes true!"
 :Bday 2:  

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :Banana:

----------


## Helga

not me...........

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Angry, hurt and badly betrayed


Ouch...what happened?

----------


## mono

Hopeful . . .

----------


## ihrocks

Basking in the joys of Mom-hood.

That calls for a Nana Dance:  :Banana:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Basking in the joys of Mom-hood.
> 
> That calls for a Nana Dance:


Haaza!!!!!

----------


## Keltic Banshee

betrayed and hurt once again... will I ever learn from my mistakes? No, I guess I won't...

----------


## Koa

feeling irritated.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

very hyper with nothing to do

----------


## Monica

afraid  :Goof:  tomorrow my exams start  :Bawling:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

impatient... dinner dance is tonight  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Dreamer

hopeful .. tomorrow I finish my exams and get into a long vacation  :Wink:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

still hyper active

----------


## Jay

> hopeful .. tomorrow I finish my exams and get into a long vacation


envious  :Goof:

----------


## Nightshade

Happy!!
I called a care agency and they said I could work for them next year!!!!!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## ihrocks

unreasonably optimistic!

----------


## GruesomeBugman

sadistic...

----------


## kilted exile

utterly, completely exhausted. (just finished playing soccer for 2.5hrs in 29 degree celcius weather)

----------


## amuse

happy & surprised: have a roomy for the fall semester & it's so darned stormy outside that it looks more like 10 at night than 8:20.

----------


## Helga

tired, curious and hopeful....

----------


## mono

:Biggrin:  So happy that even the rainy weather this evening cannot bring me down.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

hungry

----------


## Keltic Banshee

abandoned...

----------


## Chava

Mentally smashed... had a very hard english exam today about a short story called "killing Lizards" anyone heard about it?

----------


## ihrocks

This is more than one word, and most of them belong to Ray Charles:

You give your hand to me
And then you say, "Hello."
And I can hardly speak,
My heart is beating so.
And anyone can tell
You think you know me well.
Well, you don't know me.
(no you don't know me)
No you don't know the one
Who dreams of you at night;
And longs to kiss your lips
And longs to hold you tight
Oh I'm just a friend.
That's all I've ever been.
Cause you don't know me.
(no you don't know me)
For I never knew the art of making love,
Though my heart aches with love for you.
Afraid and shy, I let my chance go by.
A chance that you might love me too.
(love me too)
You give your hand to me,
And then you say, "Goodbye."
I watched you walk away,
Beside the lucky guy
Oh, you'll never ever know
The one who loved you so.
Well, you don't know me
(For I never knew the art of making love, )
(Though my heart aches with love for you. )
Afraid and shy, I let my chance go by.
A chance that you might love me too.
(love me too)
Oh, you give your hand to me,
And then you say, "Goodbye."
I watched you walk away,
Beside the lucky guy
Oh, you'll never ever know
The one who loved you so.
Well, you don't know me
(you don't love me, you don't know me)

_Au revoir, Amoureux. Je vous aimerai toujours._

----------


## GruesomeBugman

nostalgic.

----------


## Monica

lost for words (after practical English exam  :Sick:  )

----------


## Jay

One I passed somehow, you go sit my phonetics exam, I'll do your practical English  :Tongue:

----------


## Monica

I have tomorrow phonetics  :Biggrin:  It's not goung to be nice  :Bawling:  I'm waiting impatiently for the exam from English Anglo-Saxon, medieval and Renaissance literature  :Brow:

----------


## Jay

Hmmm, sounds nice, I've got literature exam tomorrow  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

*wonders what these young ladies with exams tomorrow are doing on the net, marking Forums*

 :Wink:

----------


## Monica

> *wonders what these young ladies with exams tomorrow are doing on the net, marking Forums*



 :FRlol:  

Looks like we're almost in the same boat, Jay  :Nod:  Good luck tomorrow  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

energetic.....however with nothing to do  :Mad:

----------


## mono

Positive . . .

----------


## Bongitybongbong

tired but ecstatic

----------


## Koa

tired and my brain feels like it can explode any second... had weird but surprisingly satisfying half-exam today which probably exhausted me... and i have the worst one of all tomorrow... rest is one month away, but at least after tomorrow things should get more relaxed...at least as far as time is concerned... or maybe not.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

finished my run and I feel great.

----------


## ihrocks

I finished my cigarette and I feel sarcastic.  :Biggrin:  

Sorry, it's my job as an old geezer to temper your youthful enthusiasm with my embittered cynicism.  :Smile:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Nothing's bringing me down today.

----------


## ihrocks

> Nothing's bringing me down today.


Not trying to bring you down, Sweetie. That's gravity's job, in about 40 more years!

Enjoy your good mood! It does an old heart like mine good to see young people enjoy themselves.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Enjoy your good mood! It does an old heart like mine good to see young people enjoy themselves.


I'm glad I made someone's day.  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

i guess i feel hmm tired but at ease...

had a lover-ly day (ref to eliza doolittle, not cute man  :Biggrin: )

was a little  :Blush:   :Blush:  too on top of things in stats (rest of the class is having probs, well not 3 or 4 people, however now we're a day behind), but offered to tutor a fellow classmate, so that felt good and she's really nice and so in earnest.  :Smile: 
then worked, worked out, fell asleep in sun, and am beginning to feel as, in time, i may be able to ignore the cries of my permanently broken heart.
 :Smile:

----------


## Helga

alone, all the time alone.....

----------


## amuse

ja, me too. yesterday a friend and i were chatting about exactly the same; she said there was no chance of me growing into a mad cat lady and i told her she was so very Wrong...it's already my plan once i graduate to do exactly that - have cats and a garden and resign myself to the single life forever and ever, but she said well, we could be housemates. which i'm considering.  :Frown:  not that i don't like her, just that i don't feel like i have any choice but to give up.

ANYWAY, Helga, you're young. i'm sure you won't always be as alone as you feel.

----------


## ihrocks

> ja, me too. yesterday a friend and i were chatting about exactly the same; she said there was no chance of me growing into a mad cat lady and i told her she was so very Wrong...it's already my plan once i graduate to do exactly that - have cats and a garden and resign myself to the single life forever and ever, but she said well, we could be housemates. which i'm considering.  not that i don't like her, just that i don't feel like i have any choice but to give up.
> 
> ANYWAY, Helga, you're young. i'm sure you won't always be as alone as you feel.


I'm waaaaay ahead of you 'muse! First, I have a cat and a garden (neglected and overgrown, of course). But I have to get the child raised before I can really kick the plan into high gear -- neglecting my personal hygiene, cultivating some sort of strange skin growth on my face (two or three really hairy moles, I'm thinking) and start frightening the small children in the neighborhood until they all think I'm a wicked witch.

But it's so nice to know we share the same goal! But 'muse, Sweetie, you have a lot more going for you than I do, so don't get too attached to the Cat Lady vision just yet.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

abandoned... alone... lonely... in need of too many things...

----------


## kilted exile

a little bit crazy, a little bit bad.

----------


## Jay

Noticed only now, thanks Monica, I think the exam, for once, might be a success of sorts... I'm so not failling a literature exam! lol
Hope your exam went ok?

Banshee...

----------


## ihrocks

> a little bit crazy, a little bit bad.


crazy...bad...kilt...be still my heart!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Indecisive . . .

----------


## Bongitybongbong

fired up as if.......

----------


## amuse

oh, thank you, ihrocks. you inspire me!

hm. i think i'll have to stop shaving. plus maybe raise a couple of goats.  :Nod:

----------


## Helga

tired, alone-lonely,empty.......just not good, well ok..

----------


## ihrocks

> oh, thank you, ihrocks. you inspire me!
> 
> hm. i think i'll have to stop shaving. plus maybe raise a couple of goats.


Ooh! Goats! Goats are good touch!

----------


## baddad

Goats are delicious. But why would amuse want to stop shaving her goats? And really, why did she start shaving her goats? I am just sooooo confuse-ed.......

----------


## amuse

> Goats are delicious. But why would amuse want to stop shaving her goats? And really, why did she start shaving her goats? I am just sooooo confuse-ed.......


well, i started shaving them so they'd feel fashionable and look cute all dressed up in hose for pictures on sundays and when they picnicked under the bridge with the three billy goats gruff. but the 3-b.g.g.'s headed to europe, and when the girls joined them, they noticed that few females there waxed their legs or fussed with creams, so i told them upon their return that they too could forgo shaving. they are trying to grow their hair now as long as a yak's, although i did (reasonably enough, yes?) try to talk them out of it...

----------


## baddad

....thank the gods you cleared that up.........it makes sooo much more sense to me now...........uhh......so...the goats are newbians, not europeans, right? Yeah.....I need to get out more, do a little husbandry.......or goat shaving.......yeah, goat shaving....Troll will love incorporating that into her holiday in the Rockies.......nothing like a little goat-shaving at a World Heritage Site......

----------


## Molko

Like always...stressed!

----------


## ihrocks

> ....thank the gods you cleared that up.........it makes sooo much more sense to me now...........uhh......so...the goats are newbians, not europeans, right? Yeah.....I need to get out more, do a little husbandry.......or goat shaving.......yeah, goat shaving....Troll will love incorporating that into her holiday in the Rockies.......nothing like a little goat-shaving at a World Heritage Site......


He's glad he asked. I can tell.  :Biggrin:

----------


## GruesomeBugman

stoic.....

----------


## Bongitybongbong

sleepy.....*yawns a big yawn*

----------


## ihrocks

Lost in a daydream of the memory of when I was happy.

----------


## Nightshade

happy! people are playing with me
but the smilies are lost sniff

----------


## Bongitybongbong

to feel bad I'm back I was on a run than i had dinner

----------


## mono

Sneezy (from allergies) and somewhat hungover  :Sick:  (big celebration with other nursing students on reaching our last year).

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> somewhat hungover  (big celebration with other nursing students on reaching our last year).


Very good.

----------


## GruesomeBugman

chipper...

----------


## Bongitybongbong

bored.....

----------


## mono

Bored also . . .  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jay

tired *dozes off*

----------


## Koa

tired and my eyes hurt from spending all day at the pc, actually working for an exam (well, most of the time  :Biggrin: )

----------


## ihrocks

> bored.....


I have a new bug zapper. It's good for hours of amusement. You should get one.

----------


## Nightshade

We had one of those once it was amusing but not quite as amusing as my grandmother who would say may it rest in peace every time a bug was zapped ( for about the first 10 minutes then she gave up  :Biggrin: )
Also one the subject of insect extermination one of my little sisters when she was about 3 or 4 marched around with my dads shoe squishing giant ants shouting take that Goodbye Be dead!  :FRlol:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> I have a new bug zapper. It's good for hours of amusement. You should get one.


I don't like them...when I was five I walked right into one that was one. I was shocked hardcore...........what was I talking bout?

----------


## Helga

TIRED!!!!!! I've been working non-stop for a week and I have a week to go before I get a three day vacation... Witch, by the way, is the longest vacation I'll get this summer  :Frown:

----------


## ihrocks

> I don't like them...when I was five I walked right into one that was one. I was shocked hardcore...........what was I talking bout?


Your name is Bongitybongbong and you're on the Lit. Forums. You're too young to drive so you needn't worry about where your car is. (Being able to answer those three essential questions in the past has been very reassuring under a variety of circumstances. It's only when I couldn't answer them I worried.  :Smile:  )

Mine is just a little bug zapper...and shaped like a tennis racket.

----------


## amuse

i feel...nervous. just moved down one floor for the rest of the summer, and am now waiting for my laundry to dry (don't i have an exciting life, woot!), such a party girl am i on this friday night. and i just - must stop talking about this guy, i don't like him - stopped short(!) when i walked into the comp lab because he was there and i feel like an idiot, he's right behind me and i can't imagine staying or leaving at this point.  :Frown:

----------


## fayefaye

BOred out of my mind.

----------


## AlucardArg

Adventuorus.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Your name is Bongitybongbong and you're on the Lit. Forums. You're too young to drive so you needn't worry about where your car is. (Being able to answer those three essential questions in the past has been very reassuring under a variety of circumstances. It's only when I couldn't answer them I worried.  )
> 
> Mine is just a little bug zapper...and shaped like a tennis racket.


Thanks for the reminder ihrocks...  :Nod:

----------


## mono

In a constant state of change.

----------


## Jay

can't name it, got a few feelings running all at once, hehe

----------


## Keltic Banshee

trying to freeze everything inside me so that it doesn't hurt that much...

----------


## Bongitybongbong

waiting for the soon to come excitement

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

> Tell us how you feel today with one word only!


You guys aren't following the rules ya know! Just messin. I'm feeling excited/anxious because I really like this girl, who is a complete goddess. And I think she's interested in me but I don't know. Huge wave of amazing feelings of joy and/or depression to come in the next few weeks.

----------


## Nightshade

Bored, tired alittle this and a little that

----------


## kilted exile

very tired and sore

----------


## mono

Peaceful . . .

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> I'm feeling excited/anxious because I really like this girl, who is a complete *goddess*. And I think she's interested in me but I don't know. Huge wave of amazing feelings of joy and/or depression to come in the next few weeks.


Let's hope you get the godess

----------


## mono

Energetic . . .

----------


## Bongitybongbong

uncomfy (sunburn on the neck)

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Oh god, I have sunburn on both my arms right now. So so soooo painful.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Rejected... betrayed... lonely...

----------


## Koa

was ok until i got melancholic and depressed...

----------


## kilted exile

Surprised (that paper I did at the last minute last sunday got a 91% - I dont think teacher can have read it, soooooo many mistakes)

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Oh god, I have sunburn on both my arms right now. So so soooo painful.


lucky...got on the neck shoulders and my right leg

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Yeah back of the neck, and nose also for me.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

we both got it pretty bad

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Agreed....

----------


## Nightshade

Worried about WAr poetry exam tomorrow will be nearly 4 hours long  :Sick:

----------


## Koa

tired and somewhat inclined to get depressed as I havent been in a while... d'oh.

and imnpossible to get sunburnt cos it's raining  :Biggrin:

----------


## ihrocks

> tired and somewhat inclined to get depressed as I havent been in a while... d'oh.
> 
> and imnpossible to get sunburnt cos it's raining


Smile, little Koa, it could always be worse...you could be me!  :Biggrin:  

I hope the sun comes out for you soon.

----------


## Koa

I used to hate the sunshine... now I don't hate it that much but I think that when all this bad weather will be over, the real summer will come and it won't pleasant...we're better off this way  :Smile: 

LOL I think being someone else would be cool... EVEN you! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  (kidding) (no wait I dont want to be a mum!).

I think this will be just a short depression anyway... it happens...  :Smile:

----------


## ihrocks

> I used to hate the sunshine... now I don't hate it that much but I think that when all this bad weather will be over, the real summer will come and it won't pleasant...we're better off this way 
> 
> LOL I think being someone else would be cool... EVEN you! (kidding) (no wait I dont want to be a mum!).
> 
> I think this will be just a short depression anyway... it happens...


One day, when amuse becomes a wealthy and renown poet, she can fly all us girls to Philly where we will have an awesome "Chick Night" -- share all our woes, eat lots of chocolate, have lots of hugs and debate the eternal question "Who has a nicer butt, Brad Pitt or Jude Law?"

----------


## Jay

Who's Jude Law?  :Tongue:  Otherwise the idea sounds great! Belly's gone all ouchy just thinking about the amount of choc...

*edit*
Did some googling and I think the amount of me drooling is going to depend on how much choc's there, not the butts mentioned.

----------


## ihrocks

> Who's Jude Law?  Otherwise the idea sounds great! Belly's gone all ouchy just thinking about the amount of choc...
> 
> *edit*
> Did some googling and I think the amount of me drooling is going to depend on how much choc's there, not the butts mentioned.


Don't worry, we'll make sure there's enough DVDs on hand to have a butt for every taste!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

happier..most of my neck burn has already tanned and everything else is hurting less. w00t!

----------


## Jay

> Don't worry, we'll make sure there's enough DVDs on hand to have a butt for every taste!


Now that sounds better  :Tongue: 
While you're drooling over butts I'm not a big fan of, I can go drooling over some choc... make sure you've got enough choc in case I'm in one of my choc craving moods  :Tongue:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> Don't worry, we'll make sure there's enough DVDs on hand to have a butt for every taste!


Wow that's really weird...I'm fearful.

----------


## mono

Lazy . . . . .

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

> butt


Oh how that made me laugh. *immature*

----------


## ihrocks

I feel like my wiring's all faulty. Is there a single word that describes that?

Disconbobulated?

----------


## Bongitybongbong

that works well

----------


## Jay

Disconbobulated? lmao!!!!! sounds like a hex  :Tongue:

----------


## kilted exile

Druuuuuuuuunnnkkkkkk

----------


## Bongitybongbong

hope you feel better kilt

----------


## kilted exile

> hope you feel better kilt


better? I feel fantastic....probably wont in the morning but meh.

----------


## Jay

Does hangover count, Bong?  :Biggrin: 

lol, just said so  :Tongue:

----------


## ihrocks

> Druuuuuuuuunnnkkkkkk



So now would be the perfect for the kilt picture?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Persistend, isn't she?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ihrocks

> Persistend, isn't she?


Only when it comes to the important things in life.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

We got kilt's one of them... wanna share some more? Maybe we end up reassessing our priorities  :Biggrin:

----------


## ihrocks

> We got kilt's one of them... wanna share some more? Maybe we end up reassessing our priorities


Well, there's men in kilts, of course, and chocolate -- that goes without saying -- and then there's....well....um....

I'll get back to you.  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

Good, always keen on the wisdom of the elderly!  :Tongue:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> better? I feel fantastic....probably wont in the morning but meh.


well that's what I meant I'm just to lazy to elavorate

----------


## Koa

> One day, when amuse becomes a wealthy and renown poet, she can fly all us girls to Philly where we will have an awesome "Chick Night" -- share all our woes, eat lots of chocolate, have lots of hugs and debate the eternal question "Who has a nicer butt, Brad Pitt or Jude Law?"



Good idea... can I be the usual spoil..sport...oh damn whatever, the usual weird one and say that I don't know why but I don't debate butts... I do debate hands and most of all Johnny Depp in general though  :Biggrin: 

On topic: now feeling sleepy and disappointed cos there's nothing left to do online and so I'm meant to head to my bed and face a day of damn organisation (and study) tomorrow... goodnight peeps.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

*pouts* now i'm bored because Koa's leaving

----------


## Koa

LOL thanks...btw you post really quick, you're everywhere at the moment!

----------


## ihrocks

> *pouts* now i'm bored because Koa's leaving


Cheer up, she'll be back tomorrow! Same bat-time, same bat-channel!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

yeah good point and you're still on...w00t!

----------


## ihrocks

> yeah good point and you're still on...w00t!


Only until the cake comes out of the oven...then I'm outta here!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

*sad face* I'm losing everyone...ok

----------


## ihrocks

> *sad face* I'm losing everyone...ok


Would it cheer you up to see my Fairy Tale Princess picture? Or maybe the Glam Metal Barbie picture from the big bad 80s? You can make fun of it while I'm gone.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

yeah why not...it'd be funny.

----------


## wanderlust_ox

yes I want to see them! she them both.

----------


## amuse

happy.

my workout buddy wasn't at the gym today, so i stayed there alone (thankfully not bothered by strange men singing to me, as happened yesterday  :Rolleyes: ) AND the cute guy came over and worked out/chatted with me! yay!  :Smile:

----------


## Helga

tired, but looking forward to tomorrow

----------


## ihrocks

Bemused, Bemuddled, and Bewildered.

----------


## Snukes

Annoyingly unsatisfied.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

burned (got my self sunburned again)

----------


## Koa

melancholic and not ready for the exam i have tomorrow or rather today as it's past midnight...but most of you are still living yesterday there in america anyway  :Wink:

----------


## brighttears

worn out, and beat

----------


## mono

Unmotivated . . .

----------


## Helga

tired.... but kinda good.


(mono, love your new avatar)

----------


## Molko

Sick  :Frown: ...............

----------


## Bongitybongbong

humbled

(great avy mono)

----------


## Stanislaw

HoMiCiDaL...bad day at work  :Crash:

----------


## Nightshade

Neutral

--------------------

----------


## birdfly

tired.........

----------


## Bongitybongbong

rejuventated

----------


## Scheherazade

Disappointed, betrayed, deceived, cheated, upset, angry... and maybe a little mad!  :Frown:   :Mad:   :Rage:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

What happened Scher?  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Optimistic.

----------


## Nightshade

tiered and I really should be studying for my psychology exam tommorow!

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> Disappointed, betrayed, deceived, cheated, upset, angry... and maybe a little mad!


I back that... and add I'm melting because of the heat

----------


## Snukes

Uh oh. Hugs for Scher!!

And I feel rather out of options.

----------


## amuse

oh no, Scher! really sorry to hear that.  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Bawling:

----------


## wanderlust_ox

uhh. I had a English exam today. It was horrible. The topic was about the nature of possibilities. I couldn't think of what to write! It was horrible! Other then that my day was awesome  :Smile:

----------


## amuse

i had a bootiful day tuday!

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

> uhh. I had a English exam today. It was horrible. The topic was about the nature of possibilities. I couldn't think of what to write! It was horrible! Other then that my day was awesome


OK seriously, it's THAN. THAN!!!

----------


## mono

> Disappointed, betrayed, deceived, cheated, upset, angry... and maybe a little mad!


For Scher: take care, my good friend --



As for me: productive, and wishing everyone else well.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

sleepless


*after regaining her usual calm, matronly composure*

Bong, Snukes, Amuse, Mono: Thank you all very much!  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

humm I hope you feeel happier/ less upset today!  :Biggrin:  
As for me Im terrifid well if I wasnt so sleepy Id be terrified I have my child Psychology and Research methods in psycholgy eexams in just over an hour and half  :Bawling:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Tired and sick...

----------


## ihrocks

Nervous...California has had four sizeable earthquakes in one week...whenever that happens I start thinking "is this leading up to THE BIG ONE"?

----------


## Nightshade

Ohh poor you..
Remember dont jump out of windows and stay under door ways....
I could tell you some rather silly stories abut what people in Egypt did back in 93 i think it was or 96 when there was a big earthquake if it would make you feel better?

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I'm feeling really good today. He describes it better--->  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## ihrocks

> Ohh poor you..
> Remember dont jump out of windows and stay under door ways....
> I could tell you some rather silly stories abut what people in Egypt did back in 93 i think it was or 96 when there was a big earthquake if it would make you feel better?


I've seen plenty of silly behavior here during earthquakes (and you'd think we know better having them more often than most people). My sister used to run screaming outside -- until I pointed out the heavy powerlines that crossed the street in front of our house.

----------


## Nightshade

Yeah ... we had a gteacher who refused to teach King lear after the earthquake...
She had been doing the scne with the thunder and lighting and earthquakes representing his madness when it happened!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

groggy now...head hurts.

----------


## Nightshade

> groggy now...head hurts.


what did you do?

----------


## Bongitybongbong

don't know i think it's allergies or something

----------


## Nightshade

Okay think what are you eating?
have you fallen off the chair/ hit yourself on the head with your Light saber?
Errum I wast ever fit to be a DR.

Oh I know how long have you been siting at the PC?

----------


## Bongitybongbong

i still think it's allergies because everything I've done is somewhat normal.

----------


## wanderlust_ox

> OK seriously, it's THAN. THAN!!!


ok.. whoa sorry

----------


## Bongitybongbong

got a migrane from brother...I'll put it in an equation

little bro + little sis + little sis' friend= anger, hate, rage, etc. (like opening Pandora's box)

----------


## mono

Sleepy, but creative . . .

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Irritated that I just had to break into my own damn house.  :Mad:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

that really sucks. You forget your key?

----------


## Koa

feeling confused and totally unwilling to do something of my wasted life after my damn exams finish. i had a wonderful dream of a trip but it's harder to organise than it seemed, and the more i ask for advice the more confusion i get.  :Frown:

----------


## mono

Happy . . . !  :Smile:

----------


## wanderlust_ox

I have a headache...ouch. But I downloaded a few more Nightwish songs that I don't have, so I'm happy.  :Smile:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

tired (just got home from a party  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## wanderlust_ox

annoyed. Studying for exams is really boring.

----------


## Nightshade

tierd and too hot is 4 in the morning and I cant sleep 
I moving to antartica!

----------


## Scheherazade

As wide-awake and energetic as the:

----------


## Helga

tired,bored.....

----------


## Snukes

Restless. Time to go read another book. Mmmbah.

----------


## Nightshade

still hot but it looks like it might start to rain 
 :Biggrin: 
 :Banana:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

wired........

----------


## Koa

bored, undecided, wanting to break it all and start again, energyless when it's about taking serious steps, scared, lacking hope, bored, useless, bored, apathic, bored.

----------


## Scheherazade

Zombified - slept only for two hours in the last two days  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

tiered but at east it really stormed earlier and now its generally much cooler  :Biggrin:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Melting... 22:48 and still 31ºC outside :S

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Whoa, military time and centigrade. I'm confused..... :Confused:

----------


## wanderlust_ox

> Melting... 22:48 and still 31ºC outside :S


haha, it's only about 20ºC up here in Alberta. A bit windy too.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Mad that I can't find the headphone adapter I have. I was gonna play guitar through headphones because my mom is in bed, but I guess I have to play unplugged.  :Frown: 

EDIT:Hurray! I found it!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

kind of sleepy but amused for the moment

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Somehow... missing something in my life... and not sure whether I want to know exactly what

----------


## Koa

> Whoa, military time and centigrade. I'm confused.....


welcome to europe  :Wink: 

feeling sleepy sleepy sleepy and on holiday though i have to remember that i have another exam ahead...but no rush this time so i'll be on holiday for today and tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

happy less than 24 hours and I can READ!!!!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

tired and will be much more tired at the weekend

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Pissed off.

----------


## Snukes

Twitchy. (twitchtwitch)

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Congratulations Nightshade...

Regarding how I feel... anyone knows the word for that "I need to know what's happening yet I know that finding out will bring nothing good yet I can't help myself and need to know" feeling? Reducing that to a word or two would save me a lot of paper and pencil and writing effort when rambling about my life...

----------


## Snukes

How about "anticipatory dread" ?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

repressed...

----------


## Helga

tired, excited, scared....

----------


## ihrocks

Productive, bordering on fulfilled.

Finished my first bio for Chris today; another is on deck for tomorrow. Nearly got the little one's wading pool up for the summer, but it's sprung a leak which needs repaired. Put together 20 snacks for her end-of-year party at school tomorrow. All that, along with the usual housework, errands, child care, pet care, and lawn maintenance has added up to pretty full day.

----------


## amuse

that was so nice of you!!! aren't you the busy, busy bee.  :Smile: 

*hums tune to Wonder Woman*

----------


## mono

In one word:
neither-good-nor-bad-but-somewhere-in-between.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Koa

feeling very light... as in, on holiday  :Smile:  Must remember this will be over tomorrow... :Tongue:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> In one word:
> neither-good-nor-bad-but-somewhere-in-between.


there's an easier word: indifferent

----------


## Jay

I know a better one, blah  :Tongue:

----------


## Snukes

Like a nap.

----------


## Jay

second that, I'll race ya to the bed
once I decide to get my butt on the move, lol

----------


## Scheherazade

Hot... It is 80 F and it feels so sticky... I might be decomposing after all even though I am not in a zombified state anymore...

----------


## Jay

second that as well

----------


## Koa

Sigh, I'm bored...how can that be... all this freedom of mind I had wished for, now I have it and I'm like uh...maybe I should get something done instead of just do nothing all day...
 :Frown:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I'm in a good mood, I'm about to go buy some books. And then I'm going to read them!!!

----------


## Koa

I have a headache now :S

----------


## Jay

> I'm in a good mood, I'm about to go buy some books. And then I'm going to read them!!!


Sounds nice, I'd know about a few books I'd buy... do you have an idea already what you're aout to buy or you're just going to a bookstore and get what seems good?

----------


## Jay

> I have a headache now :S


wanna compare them?

----------


## Koa

actually...no!  :Tongue: 

i very rarely get headaches though :S

----------


## Bongitybongbong

hyped up.....

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Wow you've been alone here for too long. :-/

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Hm... nothing new... lonely... in need of too many things (or perhaps just one "simple" things that makes the rest of my life look bright again)... but mostly, betrayed (still) and lonely (more than usual). ^_^ I'm starting to hate these recurring feelings  :Mad:   :Goof:

----------


## Nightshade

> I know a better one, blah


I love that word...
I feel sort of dazed been building up to classics( crime and punishment) from the bottom of the reading pyramid starting with teenage soppy books...I think I ve read about 4 so far in the last 12 hours gradually getting more complicatd and advanced ( cant strain my brain you see)
so at the rate Im going Ill read the life of Pi and the Da Vinci code somtime today and then get started on Crime and punishment and the House of spirits....

----------


## mono

Melancholic . . .  :Frown:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

internet was down so you can only guess my feelings(  :Mad:   :Rage:  )

----------


## ihrocks

> internet was down so you can only guess my feelings(   )


Calm down, Bong ol' boy. All is well. Breathe in all these lovely megabytes and pixels and technical thingys. You are safe.  :Smile:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Yeah I am now.

----------


## mono

Potentially creative . . .

(wish me luck to beat this horrible writer's block)  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Rachy

Tired........Never babysitting a hyper 4 year old and a hyper 5 year old again!

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Tired.. which is quite an achievement after a day of doing practically nothing :-))

----------


## ihrocks

> Potentially creative . . .
> 
> (wish me luck to beat this horrible writer's block)


Luck, Sweetie. I've been battling it for months. Just out of ideas right now.

----------


## Helga

sad and alone, lonely

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Ouch, that is sad Helga. My relationship broke up a few months ago.. so I guess I can probably relate to what you feel. Hang on.. Better days to come.

Beautiful avatar by the way..

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Nervous .

----------


## Bongitybongbong

full (got very good Chinese food)

----------


## amuse

ostracized et villified

----------


## Koa

awake at the wrong time  :Frown:

----------


## ihrocks

> ostracized et villified


Welcome to my world, amuse!  :Smile: 

Who could villify a lovely soul like you?

----------


## mono

Optimistic . . .

----------


## Bongitybongbong

sleepy....

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Charged .

----------


## Rachy

Words can't describe how I'm feeling! My exams are finally over today!!!!!!!!!!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sancho

Congrat-chy - Rachy

Personally, I'm feeling kind'a --- punky.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

vikadin......

----------


## Helga

lost-alone-lonely-sad-tired....find a negative word, I'm sure it fits my mood.

----------


## Koa

unproductive and somehow melancholic in an undefinable way.
oh, and sleepy.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Allergic .

----------


## Koa

still sleepy  :Frown:

----------


## Mark F.

hangovered, strange thing is I didn't drink last night.

----------


## Nightshade

A bit bored to tell you the truth...

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I'm feeling glad that I'm on at the same time as Nightshade.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

me too now some ne to play fill up all the forum with  :Brow:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Oooh. :-* .

----------


## Nightshade

What does :-* mean???

----------


## kilted exile

lazy......

----------


## Koa

I second Kilted's laziness...

----------


## baddad

Sore....very sore. Just spent 10 days in the hospital fighting a rebellion. The treasonous offender has been purged, his body parts dismembered and scattered to the four corners of the realm. By Royal Proclamation his name shall forever be banned from these lips. But I made a new friend, Sister Morphine, who seems quite friendly, easy going, and only too happy to assauge any hard feelings brought on by the rebellion. Long live the KIng!!!!

----------


## mono

> Sore....very sore. Just spent 10 days in the hospital fighting a rebellion. The treasonous offender has been purged, his body parts dismembered and scattered to the four corners of the realm. By Royal Proclamation his name shall forever be banned from these lips. But I made a new friend, Sister Morphine, who seems quite friendly, easy going, and only too happy to assauge any hard feelings brought on by the rebellion. Long live the KIng!!!!


Yikes, baddad! Obviously, since the hospital released you, you must feel at least partially better, though I know, from experience, that policies and HMOs attempt discharging patients as quickly as possible.
All I can hope:


As for me: lazy and somewhat down.

----------


## Koa

I'm feeling melancholic, I'm feeling as I wasted another day of my (wasted) life and tonight I've even had the lost feeling of loneliness back  :Eek: 

baddad, well glad to hear you survived the worst, and as mono said, get well soon!

----------


## amuse

feeling the effects of leep devripation

----------


## Nightshade

Excited yet nervous todays my first day at a full time job, actually its the first day at a paid job but still :Biggrin: .

----------


## Beaumains

I'm feeling rather exuberant this morning. Exercise, the news, and a hearty breakfast will do that to a person.  :Smile:

----------


## Monica

Like: shiny happy people  :Biggrin:  I got 4.5 from English literature exam and have HOLIDAYS from today!!!
On the other hand I'm sad  :Bawling:  because my brother went to Ireland yesterday. He'll be back in December  :Frown:

----------


## ihrocks

> feeling the effects of leep devripation



Hit yourself on the head with a frying pan and get some rest you!

----------


## mono

Energetic and productive . . . (never a bad thing  :Wink: ).

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Jay

*gets some more milk as the kitty seems hungry*  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Tired but happy my job turned out to be only 4 hours a day 20 hours a week still thats not the GREAT news the libary in town offered me a job!
dancing nanaz time!!
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Koa

Feeling like I did nothing all day... cos that's what I did: nothing!
Better be back on books tomorrow...*sighs*

----------


## kilted exile

Apathetic.

----------


## Koa

er... feeling in need of a man  :Blush:  no good, life is better in a proud acceptance of eternal independence.

----------


## amuse

> life is better in a proud acceptance of eternal independence.


sounds like what i tell myself too!
but i never believe it...

i feel odd, actually. dreamt about a coworker nibbling my ear last night.  :Eek:

----------


## Nightshade

justified
I am now going to be juggling 3 jobs  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rachy

Content.......

----------


## Jay

tired . . .

----------


## mono

> life is better in a proud acceptance of eternal independence.


Well said, Koa.

As for me today: drained, due to mild insomnia last night, shared by both Psyche and I.  :Tongue:

----------


## Helga

tired, sad, angry and something more

----------


## Rachy

> tired, sad, angry and something more


Why???
What's up?

----------


## Nightshade

yes Helga ?????

----------


## Keltic Banshee

melting due to the heat (still 28ºC and it's nearly midnight :S), and trying to survive a bunch of negative feelings...

----------


## Nightshade

Not like night at all more like shade misrable the misrable side of me.

----------


## mono

Cynical, labile, and sneezy (argh, allergies!).  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Koa

Totally depressed and for no reason at all (hormones?)  :Eek:  I've had a headache all night which didnt let me sleep before 4am, and I still have it. I feel like crying every 2 minutes  :Rolleyes:  And I have to go to a graduation in a couple of hours and I don't feel social nor feel like pretending to be. Not the right day to have an unexplicable depression  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Taliesin

Looking forward to....
...to the International Hansaetic Days in Tartu. They start today, but the main things are tomorrow and on Saturday and Sunday.

And we don't want to read C&P. We have started it, but we unfortunately simultaneously started reading Eco's "Foucault's pendulum" and we don't know whether we will have time to finish both of them on time.

----------


## Monica

I feel a bit like 

"Jesus, Jesus help me
I'm alone in this world
And a ****ed up world it is too"

but I don't know why  :Goof:  Everything's going really well. Do I have depression?  :Bawling:

----------


## Rachy

I feel the same !! But I do know why! Hehe

----------


## Nightshade

same here, I have everything I want and I feeel like the 'Willow song' scene from _othello_
specifically the line " my eyes do itch, does it forbode weeping?"

----------


## Koa

Actually feeling better since I came to vent on the forum earlier today. Been to the graduation and it was fun, still have a little headache but it must be the heat and now maybe cos I had some wine and sangria while we were partying  :Biggrin:  (but not too much as I had to drive myself home  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Sleepy, and thankful for some of the people around me... still quite blue, but a wee bit better than usual... i think it has something to do with the relatively cool day we had today (around 23ºC at midday, not bad after having 31ºC after midnight for weeks :-) )

----------


## mono

Ambitious, but still sneezy, too.  :Tongue:

----------


## Helga

tired and I have a nervous knot in my stomack, don't really know why

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Nightshade

Wow nice smilie!
Ive found out whats wrong with me... its apparantly a andverse reaction I am having to having to act responisble, dress neatly get to work on time. FILL IN FORMS!!!
Why why couldnt I have lived in Never Neverland???!

----------


## mono

-- Melancholy --

----------


## ihrocks

Calm......

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

normal

and yet it is strange to feel this way.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

falling....

----------


## simon

sick sick sick and not seeming to get any better

----------


## mono

Weary, but better . . .

----------


## shortysweetp

tired i was up until almost 2 am last night after getting back from the lake (we went to watch fireworks on the water) and my daughter decided that she wanted to get up early

----------


## mono

Content . . .

----------


## Émilie

sleepy ...

----------


## shortysweetp

stuffy stupid allergies my head is killing me from the pressure

----------


## Helga

alone........

----------


## Keltic Banshee

lost in my own need to find the answers to some questions, wondering why everytime someone seems to provide an answer their actions seem to contradict what they just said... 

Well, in one word... I'd say that still qualifies for "betrayed" (at least in my own idea of what betrayal is)

----------


## Vampire Kari

Today Im feeling angry and bored.

----------


## mono

In anticipation . . .

----------


## kilted exile

On top of the world (have been since Saturday)

----------


## Koa

really tired... and sort of empty but that must be a consequence of the tiredness...i hope...

----------


## amuse

discovered in myself a gift for irony:

my ex, who i've shared a "time out" with recently, appeared at his sister's wedding with his girlfriend - someone who i am awestruck to think i was ever worried about meeting (am horrified that i had anything to do with him), and i got a bit drunk, was a trifle rude, jolly, and found great joy in thanking her for "sharing" and singing "why do fools fall in love."

plus the man lost his child (horrors) at the wedding!  :Rage:  yerch!

have i said that i feel Magnificent?

----------


## Helga

average....

----------


## Vampire Kari

Right now Im feeling a little bored...

----------


## Helga

ok I guess...

----------


## Koa

sleepy and disoriented.

----------


## Vampire Kari

Sleepy and annoyed that I have to babysit.

----------


## mono

Irritated . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Sleepy  :Yawnb:  ... yet unable of getting myself to go to bed, perhaps for fear of bad dreams  :Frown:

----------


## Koa

Quoting Keltic:
sleepy, yet unable of getting myself to go to bed... maybe cos I'm feeling to well in the virtual world and don't want to stop.

And I had another moment of feeling in need of a man.... this must stop again!

----------


## amuse

oh no, mono!
i hope you feel better soon.  :Nod: 



i feel, well, surprised. just had dinner at the caf with the cutie from work.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ihrocks

> oh no, mono!
> i hope you feel better soon. 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel, well, surprised. just had dinner at the caf with the cutie from work.


No...you're companion just had dinner with the cutie from work!  :Biggrin:  
You've got to keep the right attitude about these things.

----------


## Monica

I'm extremely, extremely happy. Yesterday I was at a U2 concert and it was incredible. Around 70 000 people. Great fun and great memories. I wish they could come again here  :Nod:

----------


## Helga

lonely.......

----------


## amuse

oh yeah, true true - thx, ihrocks!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Hungry.. better go down for a snack..

----------


## mono

> i feel, well, surprised. just had dinner at the caf with the cutie from work.


Ah, a big congratulations, amuse! I send many kudos (as you have more bravery than I), and wish you luck for any future . . . dinners.  :Wink: 

As for me:
Quite well, but painstakingly manic.  :Tongue:

----------


## Helga

still lonely...

----------


## mono

Not bad - could feel better, yet could feel worse.

(amazing what seemingly little compliments can do for one's outlook on the day)  :Wink:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Well, aching fingers after my first guitar lesson, but otherwise, not bad... still quite negative and not exactly happy, but...

----------


## mono

Think creatively of a four-letter word, and 'how I feel' resides there.  :Eek:

----------


## Koa

feeling idle and in need of a man  :Frown:  No good.

----------


## Rachy

Adrenaline filled!!!! Going to Florida in 7 hours

----------


## ihrocks

Blessed.

All my UK chums are safe and today was very quiet.

----------


## Koa

> feeling idle and in need of a man  No good.


Exactly the same as yesterday.

----------


## mono

Indifferent . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Falling low again...  :Bawling:

----------


## RococoLocket

^ Aww *hug*  :Frown: 

I've been feeling pretty good today, gone all PMS-y now though

----------


## Koa

feeling irritated, for no reason  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Helga

> feeling idle and in need of a man  No good.



same here, hoping I can work that out next week so... cross your fingers for me.

----------


## mono

Much better, thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## shortysweetp

tired and hungry seeing that it 1:30 am here and i have class at 9 am eww 

and happy for mono for feeling better

----------


## RococoLocket

Irritated.

----------


## Koa

> same here, hoping I can work that out next week so... cross your fingers for me.


fingers crossed then... my situation will never be sorted out instead and the awareness of that is both calming and painful.

I'm feeling weirdly irritated but just since I came online... maybe for the stress of my damn documents to go to Russia that seem will never work out... or because of my favourite msn-guy not talking to me, or because of one of my friends chatting with me from work which makes me feel useless for not having nothing to do besides idling in these 3 weeks.

----------


## Bianca Fransen

> fingers crossed then... my situation will never be sorted out instead and the awareness of that is both calming and painful.


Your situation will never be sorted out?? That sounds really bad.. I am so sorry for you. What makes it impossible?

I have an I-dislike-myself-day.. but felt slightly better after going to the gym.

----------


## Monica

I'm sick. I've got some stomachache, I suppose. Feeling  :Sick:  although mentally it's  :Biggrin:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Falling Low again... Blue... Lonely... Missing someone to cuddle up with while sleeping... *sigh* Well... not exactly a positive day, I guess

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I'm feeling worn out.

----------


## RococoLocket

Crampy  :Frown: 

[wow, this forum is tough, it wont let you post anything with less than 10 characters :|]

----------


## Helga

physically worn out, mentally wide awake...

----------


## mono

Productive . . .

----------


## Adelheid

hurried, excited, pressured!

----------


## Koa

> Falling Low again... Blue... Lonely... Missing someone to cuddle up with while sleeping... *sigh* Well... not exactly a positive day, I guess


I have a maybe productive idea... send out your thoughts to all those who never had anyone to cuddle them... maybe you can all telepathycally feel better...
(and I'm not being sarcastic!)

----------


## RococoLocket

At this very moment in time? Petrified :'(

----------


## Helga

tired, but ok

----------


## mono

Energetic, yet impatient . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> I have a maybe productive idea... send out your thoughts to all those who never had anyone to cuddle them... maybe you can all telepathycally feel better...
> (and I'm not being sarcastic!)


Well... it's not exactly the same, and I know it may sound crazy... ok, not "may", I know it sounds crazy... but every night, when I go to sleep and I miss someone to cuddle up with, most times I always have the same last thought: "probably somewhere out there there are lots people missing someone to cuddle up with, and surely one of them is hoping to find someone like me as much as I'm hoping to find someone like him, and same for each and every person missing someone tonight... so after all we are all not exactly alone, just... didn't find the one we're dreaming of yet"... 

Not that it makes me feel much better, but at least it's a nicer last thought than a plain and simple "another night alone"... and it helps me... but well, you have to believe in the idea of... hm... how is it said in English? Well, in the idea of twin souls, perfect prince&princess charming and all that... Although well, lately I think that ideas like those traumatized me when I was a child (just kidding ;-) )

Anyway, just my two cents of thought in another lonely and probably long night... 

Wish you all the best,
Keltic Banshee

----------


## ihrocks

Soul mates exist, Banshee. But knowing they exist, and even finding yours, is still no guarantee of happily ever after. But I still hope you find yours.

----------


## AimusSage

Soul mates are the kind of thing that exists if you believe in it, but does not exist if you don't believe in it. That being said, I do believe in soul mates. I also believe I don't have a soul. I am bitter that way.

Today I feel fine and dandy. (How I love to hate it when certain odd words somehow find their way into my everyday vocabulary.)

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> Soul mates exist, Banshee. But knowing they exist, and even finding yours, is still no guarantee of happily ever after. But I still hope you find yours.


Well... I believe soul mates exist... and I even thought I had found mine... but it ended being another treacherous frogs (no ofence meant, you nice little green creatures) which ended up betraying me... so next time I think I have found my soul mate... hm... dunno... does anybody know a trick to tell frogs from princes charming? hehe (yes, i know, I'm crazy, but well, the worst part of it is that I'm proud of it  :Goof:  )

well, enough stupid coments for the night... 
Wish you all the best,
Keltic Banshee

----------


## kilted exile

tired, apathetic, unsure.


On a seperate note, Banshee: just remeber before you meet the handsome prince you have to kiss a lot of toads.

----------


## amuse

resigned, childish

...was chatting with the hottie today and really don't think this'll go anywhere. c'est la vie.

*because i took a walk (wanted to see him, but started out saying 'hi' at a nearby dorm) and was going to go to his job last but ran into him at my residence hall (which  :Smile:  was rather a nice surprise) and he said he was a tad restless at work too, and would maybe visit the hall i work at later but didn't... so i left early [in disappointment]. glug.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> On a seperate note, Banshee: just remeber before you meet the handsome prince you have to kiss a lot of toads.


Oh, I know... I've had toads, frogs, more toads, more frogs... I even have a tshirt regarding that! ;-) But well... some day things will change...

Regarding how I fell... annoyed... spent an hour in the kitchen preparing lunch, and the moment I sat down to eat it I realized I wasn't hungry at all :S

Anyway... wish you all the best,
Keltic Banshee

----------


## RococoLocket

Creative, confused, yearning, hungry.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

prepared.......

----------


## Scheherazade

bored and impatient




> On a seperate note, Banshee: just remeber before you meet the handsome prince you have to kiss a lot of toads.


*wonders which group Kilted_exile considers himself belonging to*  :Wink:

----------


## mono

> resigned, childish
> 
> ...was chatting with the hottie today and really don't think this'll go anywhere. c'est la vie.
> 
> *because i took a walk (wanted to see him, but started out saying 'hi' at a nearby dorm) and was going to go to his job last but ran into him at my residence hall (which  was rather a nice surprise) and he said he was a tad restless at work too, and would maybe visit the hall i work at later but didn't... so i left early [in disappointment]. glug.


Go get him, amuse!  :Brow: 

-----

As for me: optimistic.

----------


## Koa

The thing with soul mates sounds too complicated to me: let's say that my soul mate is somewhere out there, but there are 6 billion people in the world... what if I never get to meet my soul mate?
On a side note, I guess I don't believe in soul mates.
It's just easier not to expect anything, if something happens then it's great, but if it doesnt you havent wasted time and energy with hopes.

*end of 'the bitter spinster corner'*  :Biggrin: 

As for how I am feeling today... strangely fine, maybe cos I've been out all day and that made me feel somehow active and I even started to look for a job for September so I guess that means I'm alive.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Hungover. Ugggghhhh

----------


## kilted exile

> bored and impatient
> 
> *wonders which group Kilted_exile considers himself belonging to*


Decidedly toadish

----------


## Helga

tired, but not sleepy  :Frown:

----------


## amuse

edited, edited, and edited

----------


## Helga

ok I guess

----------


## mono

Indecisive . . .

----------


## shortysweetp

good tired from writing my paper though and still now done

----------


## RococoLocket

Pretty good apart from my "friend" Andrew upsetting me a little tonight  :Mad:

----------


## dejosc

im feelling rocking

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Well... strange as it may be after what happened in my life in the last days... pretty happy with the way I am :-)

----------


## pvpham

User deleted.

----------


## amuse

my exam today went more easily than i'd anticipated.  :Smile:

----------


## Pattie

I feel hopefull!

----------


## GruesomeBugman

I feel a little obsolete, to be honest. 

I haven't been online for quite a while, either.

----------


## kilted exile

Bored......

----------


## Keltic Banshee

hm... surronded by a lot of "what if" questions that won't find an answer unless i ask them directly to the person involved in them... which I doubt I ever will...

----------


## Helga

tired and sick of work

----------


## RococoLocket

Tired, bored, pensive.

----------


## mono

Lazy . . . . .

----------


## Bianca Fransen

I feel very sad.. though I shouldn't be. I let someone 'read my hand' and look at the cards for my future. She predicted "much sorrow.. much more than in most lives". She said I was going to endure a lot, because "you almost ask for people to hurt you." But then she also said a lot of nice things about my immediate future.. And that I shouldn't worry too much. "You will have much pain, but also many good things will happen to you and you will survive." Still, her words made me sad. Also because she said that I will stop caring so much about my ex, very soon.. and that I will replace him within a year. Sounds dumb, but I don't want to do that...  :Mad: . It is difficult for me to think of him as 'a short relationship (?) and your best friend, probably for live' which was how she described it. She said 'I see Marcel as an older man that will always look out for your best interests as a good friend. Very prominent in your heart, but never again your boyfriend." Should make me very happy, but it doesn't at the moment. Feels like betraying him if I am going to replace him so soon..

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I have strep throat. You can take a wild guess as to how i feel :-)

----------


## mono

Good luck, Bianca. I really question the truth in those types of practices, but I do not intend on insulting anyone else's beliefs. Even if some of them seem correct, I highly doubt in their _full_ correctness.

-----

As for me today: motivated.

----------


## pvpham

User deleted.

----------


## Koa

Yeah Bianca, take life as a surprise rather than a planned thing someone can foresee...that's what I think. Not totally in your hands maybe, but definitely unpredictable. And don't mix your feelings too much with that. It's inevitable that your feelings for your ex will change, but maybe it's better... It took me years to stop trying to re-create some feelings I once had, but now I just don't think about it anymore...when I do, it sort of opens a wound, but it never lasts for more than 10 seconds. That's life, it's not meant to be easy, unless you're so lucky to not realise how complicated everything is.

And how am I feeling today? A bit guilty for having wasted the whole afternoon online again, passive, rather useless in my idling, and a bit melancholic with a sort of reminisicing feeling of my past depressions, but only as an aftertaste. In one word, I think this is what I call: I'm ok.

----------


## Bianca Fransen

> Good luck, Bianca. I really question the truth in those types of practices, but I do not intend on insulting anyone else's beliefs. Even if some of them seem correct, I highly doubt in their _full_ correctness.


Thanks! I do too, actually.. and would never have visited her - were it not for a fortuneteller who acted startled when she saw my hand (it was a joke then) a few years ago. Her emotion was so real that I questioned whether there is some point of truth in handreading after all. So now I wanted to know what there was to be startled about.. Wasn't too bad actually.. But you are right - I should probably not think about it too much  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bianca Fransen

> Yeah Bianca, take life as a surprise rather than a planned thing someone can foresee... [..] That's life, it's not meant to be easy, unless you're so lucky to not realise how complicated everything is.


I will. It is nicer as a surprise  :Wink: .  :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:  and I believe the 'not meant to be easy'-part too. That's okay. I like things a bit complicated. A lot complicated actually. At school they always said "Ah, your motto is: why do things easy, when they can be hard"  :FRlol:

----------


## RococoLocket

Missing him so very much  :Bawling:  I'm going to stay with him for 4 whole days after tomorrow, but I want to be in his arms right now  :Frown:

----------


## amuse

on the subject of men: still annoyingly, dangerously  :Blush:  smitten with the physio prof. thank goodness there are only 4 wks of summer school left!  :Smile:

----------


## shortysweetp

worried. i have a guy that is like my brother (long story but i lived with his family) that is in Iraq and the other day a few people at his post was killed by a suicide bombing and he was either suppose to be where the bombing was or had just left from there when it happened. In a way I feel relieved for him but sad for the others that died

----------


## mono

> worried. i have a guy that is like my brother (long story but i lived with his family) that is in Iraq and the other day a few people at his post was killed by a suicide bombing and he was either suppose to be where the bombing was or had just left from there when it happened. In a way I feel relieved for him but sad for the others that died


I truly hope the best for your close friend. War never seems an easy thing to attend to, and, though I have mixed feelings about any war (which I cannot go into without getting political), it saddens me for the soldiers' lives and well-being.

---

Restless; silly Psyche woke me early this, and I could never get back to sleep.  :Tongue:

----------


## ihrocks

Humming Gloria Gaynor's "I will survive."  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

You better  :Smile: , hard to admit but I might miss the IH talks.

----------


## Helga

BAAAAAD.........my dog (the one I love with my whole heart) dragged me to the ground and I am all brused and acking....

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Missing someone in my life...

----------


## ihrocks

> You better , hard to admit but I might miss the IH talks.


Any time you need a good lecture on IH, let me know and I'll send one to you via PM.  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

Will I regret it?  :Wink:

----------


## mono

Either relieved, remorseful, or a mixture of the two.  :Confused:

----------


## Koa

Fat, tired, a little sunburnt, worried and stressed after 2 months of devoting my brain to a very stressful 'holiday' plan.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

wondering... full of "what if" questions... but well... surviving

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Postponing going to the shower. Lazy. Bit sad still, but hopeful for future. Very proud of first part of my book..

----------


## Koa

Irritated by my wasting of time; sunburnt

----------


## mono

Same as yesterday . . .  :Smile:  :Frown:  :Smile:  :Frown:

----------


## fayefaye

Bored and irritable

----------


## scruffy_danny

Bloated, but ready for the fine Ale "Old Speckled Hen".

----------


## mono

Very well, actually.  :Wink:

----------


## ihrocks

I feel in need of a break.

So Dancing Nana and I have packed our bags and we're going to go play tourist for a couple of days.

Got your bags packed, Nana?  :Banana:  

All right! Road Trip!!!!!!

----------


## Koa

I feel nervous.

----------


## amuse

generally satisfied. i had an apple fritter this morning, two slices of divine yellow cake two days ago, and am on a beautific, blissful sugar high. expect me to crash and burn soon.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

...exhausted...

----------


## mono

Innovative . . .

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Tired, but really okay..

----------


## mono

Lazy and achy . . .

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Melancholic, but hopeful.. strange paradox

----------


## RococoLocket

Sleepy  :As Sleep:

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Very hurt right now. I found an old CD-rom with some stuff I wanted to put on my computer.. But there were also love lettres on it from my ex to his current girlfriend... and it reminds me very much of the half year that I was his 'second lover'. Can feel the pain till right in my toes. Stupid me.. to read that rubbish.. and care..

----------


## GruesomeBugman

ill.......

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Allright now after a good night's sleep. Nothing like daylight to make the pain go away.

----------


## shortysweetp

grouchy i have a horrible headache

----------


## mono

> Very hurt right now. I found an old CD-rom with some stuff I wanted to put on my computer.. But there were also love lettres on it from my ex to his current girlfriend... and it reminds me very much of the half year that I was his 'second lover'. Can feel the pain till right in my toes. Stupid me.. to read that rubbish.. and care..


Out of all human faculties, I think memory can seem the worst weapon, yet also the faculty one can learn most from; I hope you feel much better soon, and offer my apologies, Bianca.

-----

For me today: inspired (since reading Alexander Pope's _An Essay On Criticism_, that Basil kindly posted).

----------


## Nightshade

tierd full of nice food and happy ( i finally bought a dress for these weddings Im going to!)

----------


## amuse

> Very hurt right now. I found an old CD-rom with some stuff I wanted to put on my computer.. But there were also love lettres on it from my ex to his current girlfriend... and it reminds me very much of the half year that I was his 'second lover'. Can feel the pain till right in my toes. Stupid me.. to read that rubbish.. and care..


how rotten! but you will not be hurt like this by someone again, i promise. i'm sorry you had to go through that. it's never easy growing stronger (and i don't think it ever feels worth it to anyone who's experienced something like this), but one day it will be and you will have everything in a relationship that you deserve.

*this is what i told myself and i believe it's true.

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Amuse and Mono, thank you both very, very much. I feel better now. And I also think I can learn from my memories  :Nod:   :Biggrin: .

----------


## Koa

relaxed...and dreamy...and irritated by this thing I shouldnt dream of...

----------


## Koa

melancholic and guilty for wasting time... and stressed if i think of what i should be doing instead...

----------


## mono

Dreadful . . .

----------


## fayefaye

*gives mono one of those stupid, large balloons with the goofy smiley faces, hopes that brightens their day*

I feel pensive and lost.

----------


## Beaumains

I'm feeling...riveting.

----------


## mono

> *gives mono one of those stupid, large balloons with the goofy smiley faces, hopes that brightens their day*
> 
> I feel pensive and lost.


Thank you, faye - nice to see you on the forum again; you should come in more often.  :Wink: 
And for you, to improve your day:


---

As for me today: reflective.

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Reflective sounds good? I feel very tired but nice..

----------


## Keltic Banshee

hm... mainly... trapped in my internal turmoils... which usually means creative, but also somewhat unstable

----------


## fayefaye

> Thank you, faye - nice to see you on the forum again; you should come in more often. 
> And for you, to improve your day:
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> As for me today: reflective.


*smiles*

At this precise moment, grateful.  :Smile:

----------


## shortysweetp

tired and yet somehow not tired

----------


## Koa

sleepy and dont want to think seriously (but that's no news  :Frown: )

----------


## Nightshade

Excited aboiut travelling but hasseled as well --Kee remembering last minute things we need!

----------


## mono

Shy and impatient (what a horrible combination).  :Tongue:

----------


## Koa

now feeling like I'm missing something in my life... probably it's not only one thing.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Not bad... not good either... Pretty happy given the current circumstances, still missing someone in my life when I know I shouldn't ... wondering... arghs... anybody could hand me a copy of the instruction book for life?

----------


## Nightshade

tierd now but if I go to bed wont get up to go to the airport.  :Yawnb:

----------


## mono

Energetic . . .

----------


## kilted exile

Unmotivated - I have no more lectures left in my college life. 3 final exams to go, I know I should study but I cant seem to make myself care enough to do it (already passed the courses final tests will be difference between C/B or A)

----------


## Koa

I really understand kilted...finished my exams 3 weeks ago.

Today...sleepy and busy. Finish foruming and go to bed.

----------


## mono

Indecisively joyful . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## GruesomeBugman

today... nostalgic

----------


## shortysweetp

dissappointed. 
*Rant* we went to lunch and the service was horrible i mean the worst ever. we sat there 1 hour and 10 minutes before our food came to the table and it was coldish. Plus we sat there half the time without a drink because she didnt refill a single glass. A friend had asked for no tomatoes or something else and it had both. the cook came out and apologized and said that she wanted us to take a raincheck and come back and it would be half off. well we are moving so we are not going back so when we went to pay she was like well its full price since you're not coming back. my husband said that he was going to call the better business bureau and then they let us have it for free but he was willing to pay half price. we are still thinking about calling it was so awful. 
ok rant over.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Mostly melting due to the ****** heat... Also wishing that life came with an undo() method so that I could try different alternatives in my decisions before finally sticking to one ^_^ And also full of "what if" questions due to this lack of undo() method (yes, I'm an IT geek, so what? :P)

----------


## amuse

> Indecisively joyful . . .


whoo-hoo! how wonderful, mono.  :Smile:  que maravilla!

----------


## mono

Quite well, but in a little pain . . .  :Frown:

----------


## Bianca Fransen

> Quite well, but in a little pain . . .


Pain?? That does not sound well? Is it something that will dissappear soon?

I feel sad once again.. and am a bit angry with myself for being it so often - it is time I start being happy again!!  :Goof:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Wondering.... full of 'what if' questions (again)

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Much, much better after a nice party and a good meal..  :Yawnb:

----------


## Sancho

Bueno, Bianca; as for me:

Fat-n-HappyToday

Which is kinda weird cos Im kinda skinny and not particularly jubilant most of the time.

----------


## mono

> Pain?? That does not sound well? Is it something that will dissappear soon?


Oh, thanks Bianca, I feel fine now, but I have a not-so-pleasant case of scoliosis, and, at times, it feels much like a pinched nerve in my back. Usually, it seems nothing to complain about, but yesterday it caused a bit of discomfort.  :Frown: 

-----

As for today: flighty and hyperactive.  :Eek2:

----------


## mono

. . . and as for today: excited.  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel suppressed. As if somewhere inside there is a feeling that can not find its way out. It started a few days ago. I am not sure what it is, but it is getting stronger every day. It makes me feel uncomfortable, as if something bad is about to happen.

----------


## Bianca Fransen

> I feel fine now, but I have a not-so-pleasant case of scoliosis, and, at times, it feels much like a pinched nerve in my back. Usually, it seems nothing to complain about, but yesterday it caused a bit of discomfort.


Hi Mono, I am glad to hear that you feel better now. I hope that this scoliosis will not bother you much in the future again!




> As if somewhere inside there is a feeling that can not find its way out. It started a few days ago. I am not sure what it is, but it is getting stronger every day. It makes me feel uncomfortable, as if something bad is about to happen.


Ah AimusSage, I hope you are wrong about something bad that is going to happen. I hope this feeling will just disappear..

--
as for me: I feel a bit tired, but happy

----------


## shortysweetp

overwhelmed with packing

----------


## amuse

nervous - no place to pack for, yet. hopefully the one i look at tomorrow will be the one. the other fell through, and saturday's has turned out to be iffy.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

tired after entertaining family for 2 weeks

----------


## Nightshade

sort ofmello I suppose, loving the holiday to a point (if you hahave ever been on holiday with 17 other people you will understand the need to escape!!)

----------


## Monica

Tired... I got up at 4 am and travelled back here from Greece. Very tired

----------


## ihrocks

Sore......

----------


## shortysweetp

sleepy my daughter did not sleep well last night and i had to sleep in her bed with her not a lot of sleep

----------


## mono

Creative . . .

----------


## scruffy_danny

I wish I felt creative mono. I have aches all over my body, and thus am content to merely observe my sorroundings and muse on them discretely.

----------


## mono

Fickle . . .

----------


## kilted exile

excited....

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Very, very angry.. after many promises.. still no deposit back.. I will have to borrow money if this continues  :Rage:

----------


## mono

Strangely frail . . .

----------


## Nightshade

sad now going back to Cairo in the morning and will be with only family no more beach  :Bawling:

----------


## Helga

ok I guess. lonely

----------


## mono

Reflective . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

tired of being in an emotional rollercoaster... specially now I'm starting to fall down again...  :Frown:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Brickwall:   :Brickwall:

----------


## mono

Regretful . . .

----------


## Bianca Fransen

> Regretful . . .


Ouch.. I always hate it when I regret something..

----
I feel okay.. alive..

----------


## GruesomeBugman

obsolete...

----------


## Bianca Fransen

A bit lost..

----------


## mono

Scatter-brained, but quite well . . .

----------


## GruesomeBugman

nervous...

----------


## Keltic Banshee

wishing i could rewind and then re-play (in a different way) at least the last fifteen months of my life... Does any of you fellow forum memebers happen to have a time travelling device?  :Biggrin:  (one that works... don't want to end up trapped in a time loop  :Wink:  )

----------


## Bianca Fransen

A little bit in love (or so it seems  :Goof: )

----------


## shortysweetp

a bit tired but happy

----------


## mono

Weary, but, overall, in a good mood . . .

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Confused..

----------


## mono

> Confused..


I second that . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## ihrocks

Uninspired.

Someone inspire me! Please!

----------


## Helga

satisfied, and smiling for no reason  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

> Someone inspire me! Please!


Do a little search of Andy Goldsworthy - one of my favorite photographers, and very inspirational. I did a little search of 'Andy Goldsworthy' in the Google Image Search, and found some pictures worth seeing.  :Wink: 

As for me today: happily older.

----------


## AimusSage

I feel strangely detached, my mind is not in my body. It floats freely through the room. Feels really strange, to direct myself from a distance. Probably sounds strange to.

----------


## Jay

Aimus, here's a hint  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

Interesting idea, but it is the other way around. I am outside and the body is just that, a body. It just happens to be under my control. Right now I feel as if I am actually inside the screen. The typing is in the distance. I guess I am just tired and the brain is having difficulty keeping up with my multitasking.

----------


## mono

Extremely ill . . .

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Definitely in love.. with someone in my house who is married. Grr.

----------


## Adelheid

Thoughtful and something just a feeling with can't be expressed with words, akin to gratitude to God and peace in my soul...

----------


## fayefaye

I have a million things to do and I don't want to do ANY of them. Consequently, I shall spend all my time procrastinating. 

Feelin' frustrated at myself.

----------


## shortysweetp

a bit sore i went jogging this morning and thought i was gone a while but it turned out to be about 15 minutes. i am so out of shape plus i did pilates yesterday and am going to do them in a few minutes. eww i hate exercising but i hate being the size i am more

----------


## mono

Tired, drained of energy, but feeling much better than yesterday.  :Smile:

----------


## scruffy_danny

Very very tired due to the long band practice today (drumming for about 6 hours...), but feeling quite joyful and relaxed (though knowing I have another band practice tommorow... *winces*).

----------


## Adelheid

Very excited, cause we're having friends pver for dinner tonight... I'm looking forward to it, and tommorrow, as well as Church on Sunday.

----------


## mono

Still easily tired and exhausted, but improving rapidly . . .

----------


## Isagel

Glad that Mono is recovering and Rich! (this week I got my tax refund! Shoppingspree sheduled for tomorrow. I think I´ll by some bookcases.)

----------


## mono

Healthy . . .

----------


## Nightshade

Tired very very tierd

----------


## mono

Ambitious and productive!

----------


## mono

. . . and as for this late morning: sleepy, but motivated.

----------


## RococoLocket

Rather "Blah"  :Frown: 

I'm missing my Steven .. but he'll be here on Wednesday so I should feel mucho bettero tomorrow-o. Worried about my exam results on Thursday also, more worried than I thought i'd be but it's just because I want him to be proud of me, he has so much faith in me :'(

Methinx a good sleep & a good book will help though.

----------


## adilyoussef

.....dizzy

----------


## Adelheid

very....hurried? my student is coming soon.  :Wink:

----------


## mono

Jittery . . . (too much coffee  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Rachy

EXTREMELY worried about my exam results next week!

----------


## Nightshade

Ahh I on the otherhand am not worried about my results on Thursday which is worrying if I fale I have solved my univrsity delema I just wont go!!

----------


## Keltic Banshee

tired, mostly... and also... glad to be back "home"

----------


## mono

A little down, but hopeful . . .

----------


## America141

like there is too much to do and not enough time

----------


## Nightshade

wound up nervous

----------


## adilyoussef

Pains due to my surgery

----------


## mono

-- Nostalgic --

----------


## Nightshade

Happy and relaxed

----------


## AimusSage

I feel I am the godly mayor of a metropolis with almost 3 million inhabitants  :FRlol: 

Been playing simcity 4 alot.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rosevn

wow, I just discovered this Thread, it's so nice when each day, each time you're here, you are asked "how are you feeling today?" And it's so cuuute to know how others are feeling, too. 

how I am feeling today? hmm it's 1:20 p.m here on Friday, I am at work and feeling so bored, tired. yet weekend is coming...hope you have a great one!  :Smile:

----------


## mono

> feeling so bored, tired


I second that, for today!

----------


## kilted exile

relieved  :Biggrin:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

confused... or puzzled...or, in one word, confuzzled  :Wink:

----------


## mono

Content . . .

----------


## tiny explorer

*SUNKEN!!!Want to breath like people do!Feel like an alien!    !!*

----------


## Keltic Banshee

confuzzled ( even more than last time :S )

----------


## mono

Hopeful . . .  :Rolleyes:

----------


## adilyoussef

dizzy.....  :Confused:

----------


## tiny explorer

drowning......
 Everytime you appear, stars glitters as they fall on me
Whenever I see you, oooh goodness you're holding my throat!
Feels like I'm losing my breath...i'm drowning in your ocean of love!!!

----------


## Rosevn

sleepy...:-p

----------


## Taliesin

Sick
damn sore throat and dizzy head

----------


## mono

> Sick
> damn sore throat and dizzy head


Yikes, Taliesin. I hope you feel better soon; drink a lot of fluids, take vitamin C and echinacea, and maybe visit a doctor, if it gets worse.  :Smile: 

As for me today: restless and flighty.  :Eek:

----------


## adilyoussef

extreamly tired

----------


## Rosevn

Hi adilyoussef, take a rest or go  :As Sleep: .

Hope you feel better soon.

me toda hmm...not good not bad. Yea I see there are many members who have birthday today. 

*[COLOR=Pale Green]HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THEM ALL, Have a wonderful birthday, guys![/COLOR]*

----------


## Rosevn

Hi adilyoussef, take a rest or go  :As Sleep: .

Hope you feel better soon.

me toda hmm...not good not bad. Yea I see there are many members who have birthday today. 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THEM ALL, Have a wonderful birthday, guys!*

----------


## Nightshade

Tierd and a bit mad I have to send my application form for a job by 10 oclock and the stupid computer wont print!! :Crash: 

Tailsin-- I hope you a feeling better and if you dont mind me asking _ what_  ar you doing on a computer if you feel sick? Go back to bed with all those fluids momo was on about and stay there till you are at least not dizzy!!  :Eek: 

That came out as a bit pushy didnt it??? :Nod:  sorry  :Blush:

----------


## fayefaye

BOthered by little things.

----------


## Rachy

nervous!!!!!!

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Tired and sleepy but unable to go to sleep... Wondering, full of "what if" questions, wishing too many impossible things...

----------


## detays

boring!!!........

----------


## ESHQUIA

drunk...  :Tongue:

----------


## mono

Bored, but peaceful . . .

----------


## Taliesin

better....

----------


## Nightshade

sloooooooooooooooooow

----------


## adilyoussef

I have no feeling today

----------


## Keltic Banshee

confuzzled (again)

----------


## mono

> better....


Glad to hear it, Taliesin.  :Wink: 

As for me today: indecisive.

----------


## Rachy

EVEN MORE nervous !!

----------


## AimusSage

Conflicted

----------


## Monica

Tired. But very happy. I was in Duiblin for two weeks and made something like 30 kilometres on foot a day looking for traces of U2  :Biggrin:

----------


## fayefaye

Trying to ignore things I should be thinking about; conflicted; bored; tired; aimless

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Proud, happy, having finished the first story of a book I want to write. Yes!

----------


## mono

> Proud, happy, having finished the first story of a book I want to write. Yes!


Congratulations, Bianca - a true accomplishment.  :Wink: 

As for me today: energetic.

----------


## RococoLocket

Awful  :Bawling:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

tired... exhausted... in need of... some things I know I won't get...

----------


## adilyoussef

mixed......

----------


## mono

Very tired and very achy from helping family move from house to house.  :Tongue:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

reflective

----------


## Nightshade

amused
 :FRlol:

----------


## mono

Still achy, but inspired to write . . .

----------


## Nightshade

tierd very tiered

----------


## dejosc

a bit depressed as i need to do my english coursework

----------


## Keltic Banshee

falling into deep blue moods again... :/

----------


## dejosc

even more depressed because i failed to persuade myself to do my english coursework

----------


## adilyoussef

Hopefull..............

----------


## Ryan Dollard

Grammatical:- YEAH!

----------


## Nightshade

lazy

 :Smile:

----------


## Rachy

Surprised yet happy!!

----------


## Literal

anxious...

----------


## mono

Eminently inspired . . .

----------


## Nightshade

suprised astonished flattered and reeeely reallly happy  :Nod:

----------


## shortysweetp

glad to have time to check the forums

----------


## Jay



----------


## AimusSage

calm yet anxious, cheerful yet gloomy, hopefull yet pessimistic.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

lost......

----------


## dejosc

Shattered...

----------


## shortysweetp

tired i had to take some sleeping medicine so that i can fall asleep early i have class at 7:30 in the morning. 
and thank you jay for the nice welcome back

----------


## Nightshade

Generally in an Evil mood, the kind where I know I will lose my temper and say/do somthing I regret and then be in an even worse mood because I did. Its a vicious cycle.

----------


## mono

> Generally in an Evil mood, the kind where I know I will lose my temper and say/do somthing I regret and then be in an even worse mood because I did. Its a vicious cycle.


Hopefully the Lady of the Smilies ought to feel better soon . . .


As for me today: optimistic, motivated, but somewhat annoyed.  :Tongue:

----------


## shortysweetp

mad i tried this chinese food place today in the student union and it was the worst i have ever had. ewww i knew i should have gotten a sandwich

----------


## Rachy

Used and Alone

----------


## Rosevn

> Hopefully the Lady of the Smilies ought to feel better soon . . .
> 
> 
> As for me today: optimistic, motivated, but somewhat annoyed.


Nice joyful images, mono!  :Cool:  Thanks. 

me today, feeling like I'm missing someone...For the Lady of the Smilies, :-) yeah she ought to be better for we all need smilies  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Determined

----------


## Nightshade

Thanks Momo I do suddenly feel almost back to my usual self except for a headache left over from being depressed and depressing-Depressive too.

Actually really its thanks to you Im no longer in a mood because amazing I managed to snap myself out of it by writing a poem, sort of an exsorcisim of deression I think. And I never would have written the poem if you hadnt said what you said in the PAM thread so again Thanks for restoring the smilies.
 :Wave:  
 :Biggrin:  
 :FRlol:  
 :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

Unhappy  :Frown:

----------


## shortysweetp

frustrated not sure which option of my degree that i want to do. i can either do environmental policy, water resources or natural resources and between the options there are only a few classes that are different. so many hard decision

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Ah, glad to see shortysweetp back!!

----------


## simon

Overwhelmed beyond the power of any hurricane katrine.

----------


## mono

Quiet and indolent . . .

----------


## simon

Indolent? Just what could cause indolence in one?

----------


## mono

> Indolent? Just what could cause indolence in one?


A slight lack of sleep, I dread to say. I intended to finish my latest play yesterday evening, and remained awake for much of the night, working diligently, but felt too often distracted. Meanwhile, due to my sleepless night, I feel very tired today, which has subtracted from my inspiration to write - a weary cycle.  :Frown:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Losing touch with reality, I guess

----------


## adilyoussef

> A slight lack of sleep, I dread to say. I intended to finish my latest play yesterday evening, and remained awake for much of the night, working diligently, but felt too often distracted. Meanwhile, due to my sleepless night, I feel very tired today, which has subtracted from my inspiration to write - a weary cycle.


Good luck to you and I hope that it will be a success. I'v started a short story fiew days before my surgery and two weeks after it I could not write a word. What I have done was that I stoped thinking of every thing for long time and just looked blankly to the roof. I tried to empty my mind of any thought it might contain. And I started writing again.

For today:  :Confused:  I'm puzled

----------


## Nightshade

> A slight lack of sleep, I dread to say. I intended to finish my latest play yesterday evening, and remained awake for much of the night, working diligently, but felt too often distracted. Meanwhile, due to my sleepless night, I feel very tired today, which has subtracted from my inspiration to write - a weary cycle.


Poor momo I hope you feel better today, tonight whatever it is when you see this.

Today I am fused both as in  :Confused:  and as in highly charged ahhhh I have to go to work this morning!

----------


## Helga

tired, but happy... I haven't been online for awhile because I've been busy buying an aprtment!!!! wooohooo

----------


## Nightshade

> tired, but happy... I haven't been online for awhile because I've been busy buying an aprtment!!!! wooohooo


Wow congrats helga

----------


## amuse

annoyed yet victorious


...have written an e-mail to dept. chair Already! - instructor thinks class is a doctor's office: we've already waited a total of 25 minutes in two days for her to show up - and classes are only 50 min. long!

----------


## mono

Excited . . .  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## dejosc

pleased because i got the highest mark anyone got in the contry on my last maths module  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

showoff!  :Tongue: 
congrats  :Smile:

----------


## Monica

numb. but why???  :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

Shattered too tierd to pay attention to half these threads. Ill look at them in the morning before work Goodnight!

----------


## adilyoussef

hopeful.............

----------


## Nightshade

I hate heat waves  :Rage:

----------


## Rosevn

I am going to take a three day vacation....feeling great  :Banana:  

A nice weekend to all!

----------


## amuse

> pleased because i got the highest mark anyone got in the contry on my last maths module


*whistles  :Smile: 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

----------


## amuse

a little shocked

my stepmom e-mailed me. a cute get-to-know-you game.

----------


## mono

Ridiculous . . .  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Themis

Pleased ..

----------


## Nightshade

Hungry just got ack from workk and waiting for the pot to boil

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Festive(it's my Mother's Birthday)  :Smile:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> I hate heat waves


second that ;-)
Regarding how I feel... way too anxious for it to be good :S  :Frown:

----------


## mono

> Festive(it's my Mother's Birthday)


I send my kindest wishes to your mother, Aurora Ariel, on such a day worth celebration.  :Wink: 

As for me: very sleepy, but accomplished.

----------


## adilyoussef

bored.............

----------


## Aurora Ariel

mono,
Thanks for your sweet wishes! :Smile: 
I blow many Birthday greetings through the air.
I'm rather fond of rainbow balloons, glowing candles,
silver and bright gold sparks.It's great fun to wander into
the gardens and pick a few wildflowers...


Serene

----------


## mono

Reflective and frail . . .

----------


## Nightshade

Tiered but stuck to this chair.


Momo thats a long sig is it all one thing?? Ilike the top bit more to tell the truth  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

> Momo thats a long sig is it all one thing?? Ilike the top bit more to tell the truth


Glad you asked.  :Wink: 
My signature consists of a fragment to a poem by Charles Bukowski (some of his less . . . invasive poetry  :Biggrin: ). The whole poem (from one of his collections, _Bone Palace Ballet_):



> first love
> 
> at one time
> when I was 16
> a few writers gave me
> my only hope and
> chance.
> 
> my father disliked
> ...

----------


## Nightshade

OH wow that is going to be one of my fav poems now thanks momo

----------


## adilyoussef

ralaxed..........

----------


## mono

:Mad:  . . . Irritated . . .  :Mad:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

betrayed, torn... trapped in my blue moods/downwards spirals/depression, I guess...

----------


## Koa

wow mono that poem is really beautiful!

me feeling as I should do something of my life soon...

----------


## Nightshade

Calm  :Rage:

----------


## Rosevn

asleep wanting  :As Sleep:  
:d

----------


## Nightshade

huh My brain has suddenlly got ????????confuzzeled??????

----------


## Rosevn

confuzed by whom or what? me, huh?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Loki

Vaguely groggy...like a barrel of blackcurrant wine that has fermented slowly in the cellar since 1912...

Perhaps it's something to do with spending a few too many hours on the computer.  :Eek:

----------


## mono

> wow mono that poem is really beautiful!
> 
> me feeling as I should do something of my life soon...


Yes, much poetry by Charles Bukowski can read quite beautifully, but some of it can seem somewhat more . . . I usually use the word "invasive," but "shocking" can work, too.  :Biggrin: 

And as for today: energetic!

----------


## Keltic Banshee

... so lost ...

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Melancholic...

----------


## Ancestor

Burnt-out beyond one's imagination!  :Frown:

----------


## Koa

useless and hopeless and lost and apathic.

----------


## adilyoussef

Sleepy......

----------


## Kaltrina

right now, cold...

----------


## Nightshade

fantastic just got paid for work in July Im rich today by bank account is over 00.02 YEAY!! :Banana:

----------


## mono

> Melancholic...





> useless and hopeless and lost and apathic.


Daisies, the friendliest flowers, often seem the best cure for that --



As for me today: flighty, excited, and somewhat hyperactive.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Kaltrina

in this moment I'm feeling sleepy.........

----------


## Rosevn

a sudden disappointment is what I am feeling this moment...yea by one that I think I admire!  :Frown:

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling excited for no reason, and also very hungry...

----------


## Aurora Ariel

....ill(my throat is so sore and I've felt dizzy all day) :Frown: 


..but thanks for the flowers mono :Wink: .I also love fresh cream roses.

----------


## RococoLocket

Very very anxious  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

so tiered my spine has forgotten it is part of my anatomy.

----------


## Koa

feeling a bit more positive than yesterday (hey thanks mono) at least on my studies, after a talk with my teacher who didnt seem too shocked about my lack of direction...and together we decided the new direction of my work. Now i feel like a few steps further than yesterday, even if I havent written a word... but I'm tired  :Biggrin:  Tomorrow I'll start (yeah, I always say tomorrow... :Rolleyes: ). If I start to feel a bit more active then I'll also find something else to do and feel good...I hope...

----------


## mono

Nervous . . . (precisely from one week today, nursing school begins again)  :Eek2:

----------


## Koa

:Mad:   :Flare:   :Mad:  angry - a friend warned me NOW about a dinner we were going to have ...in half an hour. I waited ALL DAY for a confirmation and finally decided for other plans... and NOW she remembers I exist!  :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## Nightshade

Tottally and absaloutly shocked.  :Eek2:  I just went into the Garadge (sp??) with a pile of washing (it has house access in my nightdress dressing gown and slippers because I havent quite got roungd to getting dressed yet and it was at 830 in the morning and there was a MAN in my garage??!!! apparantly he is delivering a parcel and my mum leves the garage open for him to put it inm but youd think i would be warned!!!

----------


## mono

Wonderful . . .  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

today I got up depressed and feeling insignificant...and needing a man...
now I actually feel just as non-feeling as usual cos this afternoon I managed to do some work and that balanced the bad feeling.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Trapped in a downward spiral that leads to places I'd rather not visit again, but unable to get a grip on anything that could keep me from falling... (if someone can find a word for that...)

----------


## NNoah3

A little sick in a hot day....  :Sick:

----------


## Rosevn

Full of wishes for my loved one! I wish I would be some of help for him...

----------


## Ancestor

Well I am in between a rock and a hard place which is the standard norm of life. I am here waiting at any moment to hear whether my Grandmother back east is still with us or not. Then I wake each morning wondering if the Grandmother I take care of us still with me. However my Grandmother back east is now on hospice and I pray for her death which may sound very cold hearted. But that would release her from a body that no longer can function here and she has lived a blessed life. Despite all that I am lucky to have them both in my life right here and now. I appreciate and validate who they are and I say I love you every possible chance we are given. Keltic Banshee I been down that road and for me it was called depression. But I kept myself from getting up again and I kept myself a prisoner now I choose to fight to stay in the light. My fate is for me to decide and I decide to keep a healthy balance in life. There shall always be darkness but no one around said you had stay there expect yourself. So how am feeling today? Enjoying each breath I take.  :Smile:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> Keltic Banshee I been down that road and for me it was called depression. But I kept myself from getting up again and I kept myself a prisoner now I choose to fight to stay in the light. My fate is for me to decide and I decide to keep a healthy balance in life. There shall always be darkness but no one around said you had stay there expect yourself.


<rambling>
Well... depression is "only" part of my problem... sometimes it feels like the main problem, others it seems to be only a consequence of other problems... (and i know it doesn't sound logical at all, but...)
I know it's me the one who has to get myself out of this, but well... I guess even those of you who've never been trapped in things like these (I still hope some people were lucky enough to never feel like this way) can see it's not easy... Especially when every time I think I managed to get a step further, something happens and I slip donwards again... But well... slowly but surely, hopefully I'll get myself out of it ;-)
</rambling>

As for how I feel today... well... I guess empty would be the word today... and, the strange thing is that emptiness is one of the best alternatives lately... ^_^

Wish you all the best,
Keltic Banshee

----------


## Ancestor

Enjoying the nice cool rain and oddly enough rain always brightens my day. Me and water go hand in hand which probably makes me a odd duck but oh well, I am happy today.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

...Introspective, though I'm excited about the thunder I can hear outside.It's been raining alot and their was a storm and bold flashes of lightning earlier today.But I'm still not feeling 100% and my throat is rather painful!

----------


## mono

Thoughtful, yet sleepy.

----------


## Ancestor

> ...Introspective, though I'm excited about the thunder I can hear outside.It's been raining alot and their was a storm and bold flashes of lightning earlier today.But I'm still not feeling 100% and my throat is rather painful!


Rain stopped hours ago and I am about the head off to bed soon. Aurora Ariel hope you get to feeling better real soon having a soar throat is not fun.

----------


## adilyoussef

Impetied from the inside.

----------


## mono

Peaceful . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

trapped in that unbearable moment before an anxiety crisis explodes...

----------


## Ancestor

Had a wonderful day to myself which has not happened in years guess I should do it more often. Hope you are over the anxiety Keltic Banshee! If not hope it passes soon.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

....Tranquil(I feel I'm improving and slowly getting better) :Smile: ..and thanks for your kind wishes Ancestor :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Smilie had too much sugar today and tommorow Im going away for two days for the first time TOTALLY alone.isnt that great??  :Biggrin: 

its my birthday gift to myself ....  :Banana:

----------


## adilyoussef

Still gests at home and more are coming today. I feel pressur and duty coming.

----------


## Themis

@Night: Where are you going?


Ad Topic: I am feelind tired. And itchy ... somehow

----------


## Nightshade

Im going here and here

----------


## Themis

Oh, that seems to be beautiful!

----------


## Koa

useless and unmotivated and a bit frustrated...and most of all wasted and wasting.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> Hope you are over the anxiety Keltic Banshee! If not hope it passes soon.


Thanks for the best wishes... 

As for how I feel today... slowly getting over too many things... still feeling about to explode, but... slowly getting over it...

----------


## mono

Excitedly and nervously in deep anticipation . . .

----------


## Nightshade

Inspiered but to do what Im not sure?

----------


## Koa

now bored depressed and guilty and wanting...what i can't have

----------


## Themis

Content with doing nothing at all, at the moment .. well, more like too lazy to do anything, so, somehow content with it...

----------


## Koa

useless, anxious, sleepy for having slept very little cos of depressive thoughts. it had been a while since it last happened, and in a way it was so familiar... but unproductive anyway.

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling fine today. had a very peaceful weekend, but was very anxious to come at work and see what's new here at the forum. missed you guys....  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

eheh kaltrina you're addicted already....

im feeling a bit better now, solved one thing... but still when i'll turn off the pc I'll feel useless and unproductive again cos im not going on with my work...nor with my life...

----------


## Kaltrina

oh Koa there are some times when I feel like that too, in fact not some times, but very often... for example whenever I think about my exams, I feel like a big nothing, because I don't have enough time to study, but I always tend to look at the bright side. and I'm sure everything you think is not going to good, is only in your head. try to look at the bright side or maybe from another point of view as if those weren't your problems or difficulties and u'll feel more calmed. at least I think you will....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

yeah i know infact i feel much better than one year ago... but i have this paper to write and i just can't, cos i get so distracted... and i want to find a job but first i want my paper to be almost ready cos i want to graduate in november...i have less than 2 months to write it... so i never know if i should stay and stare the pc and try to write or go out and look for a job (and i dont know what i want to do but i dont want to study anymore so i must find something to do)... and this all makes me feel like i dont have a life... plus another thing which i dont want to talk about again cos it's stupid but sometimes it's really bad....
 :Mad:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

drowning in my own self, despite all my efforts to simply float until I find a way to get myself out of this mess... I feel like shouting "a couple" (ok, a couple hundreds of dozens would be closer) of "not nice but true things" to someone who doesn't even listen to me... I feel like... I feel like I want to be myself again, but I can't find how to, because I forgot who I am... anyone else for "Depressed and Lost Anonymous"?

----------


## shortysweetp

sick from allergies i now have a cough and sore throat and my first exam in statastics is tonight and i feel like crap i emailed her trying to get out of it but i dont know yet

----------


## mono

Busy, busy, busy getting prepared for school, and very hungry.  :Tongue:

----------


## Ancestor

Koa and Keltic Banshee I know how hard it is to shake feelings of depression. It is a hard road to walk and not everyone can understand that but know you do not walk that road alone. I have more good days then days but I still struggle with it each day. You both opened up here and that is a good small step believe it or not. Anytime you two need to talk I am and others here will listen to you anytime. Do not know if I can help but my shoulders are free anytime. Hang in there and I shall send out positive thoughts for you two to feel better.  :Smile:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

@Ancestor: thanks for your post ;-) Positive thinking much appreciated, as right now I find it pretty hard to be positive myself (though I keep trying, when I remember to do so...)

Regarding how I feel today... still sleepy, and that seems to be my best mood of the day... *yaaaaaaaaaawn*

----------


## Kaltrina

you know I feel really melancholic today but as I was checking my e-mail I saw that a friend had sent me a small story about a blind woman who was always happy and when they told her something she was happy before she new the end of it, and when they asked her why is she so happy , she said that she chooses every morning how will her mood be all day long and she almost always chooses happines. and that is true...although we feel down it is us who can make that better... and I will try to do that, so should you Keltic and Koa....always here to listen...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Dreamy(it's night here so I'm going to bed to sleep soon)..Goodnight everyone! :Smile:

----------


## Themis

I am feeling happy.  :Smile:  Mainly because I think it's going to start raining soon and the air is already full of that smell (err... the wet smell... smell of rain.... I have no idea how to say this). I just really like that kind of smell.

----------


## mono

Full of anticipation . . .

----------


## Koa

Was still down today... felt better after some shopping with my mum, but now I have that old thing called envy making me  :Mad:  again

----------


## shortysweetp

i know how you feel koa last weekend i went shopping for clothes and had to get yet another bigger size so i decided to go on a diet yet again. i wish i was little again.  :Frown:  i miss being small and petite and wearing whatever i wanted. i guess we should accept ourselves for who we are koa its probably for the best  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Excited!  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

tierd too tierd to stay on I should have kept to my intentions and not come on till tommorrow bye  :Wave:

----------


## B-Mental

downwinded...as in downwind of the outhouse

----------


## Koa

> i know how you feel koa last weekend i went shopping for clothes and had to get yet another bigger size so i decided to go on a diet yet again. i wish i was little again.  i miss being small and petite and wearing whatever i wanted. i guess we should accept ourselves for who we are koa its probably for the best


lol how I wish I was small... but in my case there's no diet or anything cos I'll always be bigger than a small girl, in height and structure  :Biggrin: 
Btw I wasnt even referring to that this time but yeah I wasnt clear...nevermind.

As for me today... just normal, a bit worried about how to get my life on the right track but at least today I DID something about it so I need a couple of days of uselesness before I feel depressed again LOL  :Wink:

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Full of questions..

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Confuzzled... hell of a lot confuzzled...

----------


## adilyoussef

Happy and chearfull.

----------


## Helga

happy but tired. I'm busy packing, for two reasons a) I'm moving into my own place. b) I'm going to London in a few days.... good things happening.

----------


## Ancestor

I am thankful for two reasons one my Grandmother woke up this morning and two so did I.  :Smile:

----------


## PistisSophia

The party's over and the rain came pouring down here in the swamps of Jersey.......

----------


## mono

My day began quite well, turned out confusing and difficult, but, as of a few minutes ago, I feel very honored and privileged in a way I cannot describe.  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

as lovley as my holiday was Im glad to be back safe and sound.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Loki

Quite good.  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Content and lazy . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

tired, confuzzled and lost...

----------


## adilyoussef

I have had an injinction of PNEUMO 23 and it really hearts. I nearly can't moove my arm.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Thoughtful...but somewhat dejected.

----------


## subterranean

My belly hurts  :Frown:

----------


## Ancestor

Scattered brained and laughing at myself for doing something stupid. Because in the long run it is not worth fretting over and there are far more important things in this world then shopping while your debt card is sitting at home in your pants pocket.  :Smile:

----------


## Rosevn

my heart has been achy in joy, happiness and...pain

----------


## Nightshade

dreading putting my heeled boots on for 11 hours 
and cold  :Cold:

----------


## Kaltrina

fresh and excited.(as if something interesting is going to happen)  :Confused:   :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Creative . . .

----------


## Ancestor

Feeling pretty good considering it is 1:27 a.m. and I am about to go to bed soon. Who knew finding ancestors would make this ancestor feel like a kid again but then again according to my family I never grew up, oh well. Good morning to all and a good night to me.  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Excited, excited, excited . . .

----------


## Nightshade

slow

 :Smile:

----------


## GruesomeBugman

depressed.

----------


## Ancestor

There seems to be a few people who are depressed on here and if you feel like talking just give Ancestor a call. I have been there and I know how hard it is to deal with. I am better now but if I can lend an ear I am more then willing to. Depression is one enemy along with a few others I would like to erased from the face of the Earth. I'm here if anyone depressed or not wants to talk too.  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Not really depressed, but irritated . . .

----------


## shortysweetp

i feel bad because i am procastinating. i need to finish reading a book for class and write a report on it which is due Tuesday but I dont want to. anyway i guess i better get to it

----------


## Themis

happy, happy, happy  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

still slow but good slow like a lazy stream in the sunshine slow  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

there are some butterflies in my stomach. I don't know what they're doing there. stupid emotions, making me feel excited and I don't know the reason.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## B-Mental

dyspeptic...

----------


## mono

Thoughtful . . .

----------


## Scheherazade

Very Scheherazadish  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

uhoh, Houston, we have a problem  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

*hops on her broom and zap through space and time to solve Jay's problem*

 :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

> Very Scheherazadish


Good grief!  :Wink: 

Hmmm, maybe I can think of something similar for me . . . monotonous . . . no! . . . monolithic . . . no! . . . monogamous . . . yes, but does not sound as witty . . . sheesh, nevermind!  :FRlol:

----------


## Jay

> *hops on her broom and zap through space and time to solve Jay's problem*


Danger, Will Robinson  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

I feel great but I just need to inform people that this symbol is going to mean a crosseyed smilie till someone invents one for me 
*bd)*

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

I still need someone to pack my stuf so i can leave in the morning! Anyone?  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Ambitious . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Lazy... sick with a cold (my "resident" cold, which will hopefully be evicted soon LoL)... thoughfull... not sure of how I really feel

----------


## Ancestor

Feeling overwhelmed with e-mails about my ancestors which makes me happy as lark. Weird, yep and that is how I like to be the weirder the better because us weird folk have more fun.  :Smile:   :Banana:

----------


## Kaltrina

ancestor talking about weird, that is what I am feeling today. I am usually always weird but today I had a very weird morning and I think the day will go on like that...so many feelings...feeling weird, sad, fear...I don't know, a lot....  :Confused:

----------


## mono

Suddenly overwhelmed, and somewhat down . . .

----------


## Nightshade

soar...Never wear evening sandles for 11and a quater hours...... :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

Something about Chava that suddenly make me feels so excited  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

Feel really embarrased ...and sad too. I want to do like an ostrich and hide my head under the sand (if I could find any)

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Strangely energetic(though I was extremely tired last night after some long days) :Smile:

----------


## shortysweetp

it seems like the rest of you, i also feel overwhelmed. The stress of being a mother is getting a to be little much when I factor in being a wife too and a college student. Normally I handle it all well but there are times like now that I feel like I dont know what I am doing. like who do I think I am Superwoman?? and on top of that today was a horrible day I have had the worst sinus migraine and the club i joined did a club activity that i really wanted to do but I just didnt have time to do. tomorrow will be better I know (it just has to be)

----------


## Ancestor

Hang in there shortysweetp you should try raising a Grandmother and a Father who's minds are not a 100%. My Father is not as bad but our relationship is going to change when he gets home next month. I have more gray hairs from those two but it does matter as long as I have them in my life. It is not a crime to say hey dear I need some me time and make arrangements for someone to take the kids for a night. You can find the time for time is always there. So you bet tomorrow will be better and I if I awake to have my Grandmother another day then that is a Great Day no matter what goes wrong.  :Wink:

----------


## mono

> . . . like who do I think I am Superwoman??


Indeed - very much Superwoman! Through your hard work, I imagine you very well admired, especially among your daughter, husband, and fellow students. I hope you feel better soon.  :Wink: 

As for me today: not bad, but a little sleepy.

----------


## subterranean

This reminds me with a saying, from one of the lecturers in my ol' campus, who said, " If raising a child is easier then taking care of a dog, then I'd certainly be willing to have one".

Since his specialty was Strategic Studies, somehow it didn't really surprise me  :Rolleyes: 





> it seems like the rest of you, i also feel overwhelmed. The stress of being a mother is getting a to be little much when I factor in being a wife too and a college student. Normally I handle it all well but there are times like now that I feel like I dont know what I am doing. like who do I think I am Superwoman??

----------


## Satine

Hmmm...I've had better days. Spent today in a 90+ degree room (Ferenheit) while 27 third graders shouted obscenities at eachother and threw a couple of chairs. I stared in disbelief for a while, then took action. LOL. *find a happy place, find a happy place*

----------


## Stanislaw

> Hmmm...I've had better days. Spent today in a 90+ degree room (Ferenheit) while 27 third graders shouted obscenities at eachother and threw a couple of chairs. I stared in disbelief for a while, then took action. LOL. *find a happy place, find a happy place*


woah, that reminds me of my mothers BD class, takes a strong will to teach a rogish class! But , so long as none died, 'tis for the better I'm sure,  :Wink: 

My day:

Religious, vengfull, scared, jittery, companionless, and insomnia, all in one.
'tis a hard feeling to understand, I feel deeply affected by a new layer of belief I have stumbled upon, yet feel vengfull towards corrupters of faith and teachings. I wasscared by a pop-quiz, and jittery for it. I felt companionless for reasons that escape me, and aniverseries if not broken, that would be existant, and insomnia because of the others. 

But, tommorrow will be a new day, with maybe some new life, and then the weekend, which I will look forward to after my last bit of work on saturday, and then rest on the day of the lord.

I think I feel profetic aswell, weird., well goodnight world!  :Smile:  end the day with a smile, and start with a frown, nota frown of anger, but one of determiniation, and end with a smile not of pity, but of fulfilment, and peace.

----------


## Kaltrina

my neck is aching.  :Frown:  I slept very bad last night and I was probably cold and today my neck is aching and I can hardly move my head. If I want to look at something, and I have to turn around then I have to move as if I'm frozen  :Cold:  ... I always say I move like a satellite... lol  :FRlol:  ...stupid pain...

----------


## mono

Nervous and excited simultaneously . . .

----------


## Themis

Depressed, desperate,excited, nervous , uhm .. happy.... not at the samt time of course, but in the course of the day...

----------


## Scheherazade

Ranty

----------


## Themis

Umm... forget what I wrote.... I am happy - for the next few minutes  :Wink:

----------


## papayahed

Relief.... the notice finally came out today about my department organization so now I don't have to worry about it slipping out.

----------


## Nightshade

tieredand slightly ill--- better than I was yesterday which is great.

Scher love the hyper- smilie  :Nod:

----------


## B-Mental

:Flare:  Back ache  :Flare:  

Now where'd I put my Doan's

----------


## shortysweetp

tired- i stayed up late playing a computer game and my hubby's friend called at 7 AM after I went to bed at 1:30 AM. I need my beauty rest HAHA (like thats really going to help me)

----------


## mono

Peaceful and hopeful . . .

----------


## samercury

Superdupper happy (not) and veeeerrrryyyyy tired  :Biggrin:

----------


## YellowCrayola

Totally stressed.

----------


## Ancestor

> Back ache  
> 
> Now where'd I put my Doan's


Sorry to here you have a back ache and hope it gets better soon. Feel moody and not the femine kind either although I am female.  :Smile:  Just having to deal with my Father coming back home in a few weeks has me stressed because we do not get alone as well as I would like. Things need to change and I need a shot of straight 100% courage to make them happen.

----------


## Ancestor

Thankful and sad tonight. I am thankful that no one I know was hit by Rita or Katrina and sad that anyone was hit by both. My heart goes to the families are left behind to deal with the huge loss of a loved one. I wish I could afford to do more then I able to do.

----------


## samercury

sick and tired (literally)

----------


## mono

Hurriedly hectic . . .

----------


## Koa

currently melancholic...

----------


## Nightshade

cold............

----------


## Rosevn

angry with myself...

----------


## Kaltrina

freezing....

----------


## Themis

.....Ill.....

----------


## mono

Sleepy, yet energetic . . .

----------


## Nightshade

hot sticky and disgruntled if that is even the word Im looking for!

----------


## Darlin

Listless - why oh why can't I finish Northanger Abbey??

----------


## Rosevn

...unstable...as there has been a coming storm across North Vietnam and my hometown as well which is said the strongest and most unsteady within the past 9 years...

Hoping and praying now  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

Gittery I have a job interview and I realy need this job today

----------


## Ancestor

Sounds like everyone is either ill, cold, angry at themselves, hot & sticky, listless or nervous about a job interview. Me, I am waiting news about my Grandmother back east who is not doing to hot. May sound cold but I pray she goes soon because right now she is not living at all. Strokes have not been good on her and she deserves to be free. I am here thinking that I am lucky to be in what good health I have. I hope all of you feel warmer, healthier, cooler, more energic, happy with yourself, and that you got the job. Me, I have dishes that refuse to wash themselves waiting patiently for me in the kitchen sink.  :FRlol:  A good laugh a day also helps keep the doctor away. Take care all.  :Biggrin:   :Wave:

----------


## Kaltrina

hey Ancestor I was going to say that I'm cold and hungry but when I read your post you got me thinking and your right. I guess if I'm cold I can wear my coat and if I'm hungry then I can buy something to eat. you cheered me up, thanks... I hope you get good news about your grandmother....  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Feverish.....

----------


## Themis

Still ill ...  :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## Nightshade

tierd and annoyed sorry ansector Im pretty sure I blew the interview oh well will know on friday!

----------


## Kaltrina

really night? I was just going to ask you about it....but ok, you'll get another chance somewhere else, hopefully a better one...  :Wink:

----------


## mono

Drowsy, but otherwise not bad . . .

----------


## Ancestor

Kaltrina I am glad that I had cheered you and thanks, she is still with us so far. Night do not give up hope just yet you never know you will get a job soon I just have a feeling. I'm hanging in there today.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Currently... I feel sick... every time I visit my family doctor she manages to make me feel ill and angry at her... I'm definitely not seeing her again, she really gets to my nerves... and that's the last thing I need now....

Otherwise... things are not as bad as they could ^_^

----------


## Darlin

Grateful. Grateful that there are such nice members at this board and that I joined. 






> Sounds like everyone is either ill, cold, angry at themselves, hot & sticky, listless or nervous about a job interview. Me, I am waiting news about my Grandmother back east who is not doing to hot. May sound cold but I pray she goes soon because right now she is not living at all. Strokes have not been good on her and she deserves to be free. I am here thinking that I am lucky to be in what good health I have. I hope all of you feel warmer, healthier, cooler, more energic, happy with yourself, and that you got the job. Me, I have dishes that refuse to wash themselves waiting patiently for me in the kitchen sink.  A good laugh a day also helps keep the doctor away. Take care all.


Ancestor, it was so sweet of you to offer encouragement to us all! Thank you for your good wishes. It's awful when the end comes and sometimes lingers painfully especially when it's our beloved grandparents. It was hard for me so I understand that often wishing them to have peace is more welcomed than seeing them in pain. I hope everything works out and you too have peace.

----------


## subterranean

Second that darlin..
S/he has this strong positive energy, so strong that I can even feel it here..thousand miles away  :Nod: 

I'm feeling bad now as this morning, before I went to work, I shouted at my mother. Totally had no intention, but I was totally in a blue mood  :Frown: ..I'm so sorry, Mom.

----------


## Ancestor

> Grateful. Grateful that there are such nice members at this board and that I joined. Ancestor, it was so sweet of you to offer encouragement to us all! Thank you for your good wishes. It's awful when the end comes and sometimes lingers painfully especially when it's our beloved grandparents. It was hard for me so I understand that often wishing them to have peace is more welcomed than seeing them in pain. I hope everything works out and you too have peace.


Thank you Darlin, I appreciate those kind words from you. She is still with us so far but I hanging in there. Right I feel like crying a little but it makes it difficult to type so I will later. Thank you again.  :Smile:

----------


## Ancestor

> Second that darlin..
> S/he has this strong positive energy, so strong that I can even feel it here..thousand miles away 
> 
> I'm feeling bad now as this morning, before I went to work, I shouted at my mother. Totally had no intention, but I was totally in a blue mood ..I'm so sorry, Mom.



Thanks I do appreciate your words also. I am sorry though that you had a rough start this morning. I am sure once you apologized to your Mom it was forgotten. We all get blue moods but do not stay blue you seem to have a good heart and we need more good hearts in this world.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Okay Ancesto youll be happy to know Im feeling more poositive today (the getting on the wrong train coming back and getting my good cloathes all soaked may have lent to the general grouchiness)
Well also inthusiastic (im sure there is an e in that somwhere!) went to a creative textiles evenig class last night even though I can barely thread a needle I am going to learn to do patchwork embroidery _and_ quilting, isnt life great?!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Rosevn

too headache...is what I am feeling right now  :Rage:  

I wanna read what I have missed on this thread and other ones, yeeet...it seems Ancestor is a very good person at comforting others...and more I can see here is that you, not only her, Ancestor, are all very nice to each other  :Nod:  . Glad that I'm here also... :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Kaltrina

felling very excited and am in a good mood today........... 
 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Rosevn

Glad to hear that Kaltrina. Hope everyone here is feeling the same as you  :Wink:

----------


## Kaltrina

thank you. yeah I hope that too. and what about ur headache.. I hope you'll feel better...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rosevn

Thank you  :Smile:  My head is less achy now  :Biggrin: . Well there are more and more interesting threads on this 4rum and I always miss reading them. Hoping I have more time  :Brow:

----------


## subterranean

work..work..work....

And I got home work that must be finished  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

angry  :Rage:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Sleepy...but somewhat electrified!

*I think I've improved a bit today and hope to be much better soon, and tonight I experienced a massive display of thunder and flashes of lightning outside.The rain just finished beating down on my window.Well, I'm off to bed soon-sweet dreams everyone!

----------


## mono

Motivated and energetic . . .

----------


## Chava

so tired... sick, and unable to breathe through my nose. sniff. tired...

----------


## Rosevn

> so tired... sick, and unable to breathe through my nose. sniff. tired...


oh Chava, should go to see doctor and have a health check then. Hope you feel better.

as for me..hmm headache no more, now feeling sooo sleepy...yet can't fall asleep at all

----------


## amuse

fat and relieved.

*no correlation there - chem exam was much simpler than expected *huge sigh of relief* and i won't be flunking it. did i mention i got the highest grade in class for the first micro-b exam?  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

Cheerful  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

> chem exam was much simpler than expected *huge sigh of relief* and i won't be flunking it. did i mention i got the highest grade in class for the first micro-b exam?


Congratulations, amuse! How impressive to do so well in microbiology. I also did quite well in the class, but I do not think I earned the highest. Well done, to say the least!  :Thumbs Up: 

As for me this evening: tired and braindead after a long day of school.  :Tongue:

----------


## Kaltrina

my neck is aching...again.  :Rolleyes:   :Frown:  it seems that this ache doesn't have the least intention to leave me...  :Bawling:

----------


## mono

Relieved that I have reached Friday . . .  :Biggrin:

----------


## Darlin

Exhilarated! Yay for Fridays! I just feel so good and positive. I hope everyone has a great weekend!  :Banana:

----------


## Ancestor

> my neck is aching...again.   it seems that this ache doesn't have the least intention to leave me...


I do hope that you are feeling much better this day and that your day is filled with laughter, good friends, and family to enlighten your day.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Improved(I think I have recovered, thankfully, with more energy!)

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Tonight:Unable to sleep...Insomnia.But I'm going to bed now-Goodnight(it's late night here)! :Wink:

----------


## samercury

Bbbboooorrrrreeeeeeddddddddd!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

Shadish


 :Mad:

----------


## Jay

Somewhat weird

----------


## Keltic Banshee

caught between too many contradictory feelings... and wondering why despite it all I am smiling ^_^

----------


## Jay

Simple... you're insane  :Wink: 
Comforting, ain't I?  :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

HAPPY!  :Biggrin:  ... at least, for the next few minutes until I come across a case I can't solve ...

----------


## mono

Confusedly content . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> Simple... you're insane 
> Comforting, ain't I?


yep... always the right word in the right moment  :Tongue:

----------


## Darlin

Tired. Frustrated. (must have 10 characters to post - bit of a bummer)

----------


## Darlin

> Shadish


Curious, what's shadish?

----------


## Ancestor

> Curious, what's shadish?


Okay I am curious also nightshade what is shadish? Please answer so I do not feel too dumb or old :Eek: .  :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

Nervous.Uhm. Very nervous. Too nervous to sit still or study...  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

> Curious, what's shadish?


Shadish as in Shade-like. Its one of the sides of the coin that is me.
Night is the happy side all cheerful and lady of the smilies like
Shade is when Im angry and prowling for a victim to rip to pieces (not spelt right)
Night is happy shade is depressed. and Nightshade is when Im balanced (well a much as possible)

 :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

A little unmotivated, but otherwise not bad . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

lost.........

----------


## samercury

peaceful and a little confused

----------


## Darlin

Happy - quite elated right now!





> Shadish as in Shade-like. Its one of the sides of the coin that is me.
> Night is the happy side all cheerful and lady of the smilies like
> Shade is when Im angry and prowling for a victim to rip to pieces (not spelt right)
> Night is happy shade is depressed. and Nightshade is when Im balanced (well a much as possible)


Thanks, I appreciate the explanation. I find your posts make me smile.

----------


## Nightshade

odd sort of not really here whats the I for lethargy? Im not exactly depressed as in The Silence depressed its more of a empty pointless drifting feeling.

----------


## Ancestor

Thanks for explaining what shadish was and hope your are feeling more chipper today. Take care all for tomorrow is a unwritten page and remember you are the writer.  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Happy, again.  :Wink:  Mostly because I have absolutely nothing to do now. For a week, right.

----------


## Jay

Dead. I think I might be ill soon, lol. All the package - headache, too tired to move, owie throat, sleepy 24/7 no matter how long I sleep, can't really focus, even the eyes are asleep  :Tongue: . All I 'miss' now it a runny nose.

----------


## Pensive

"Tired" Today I got so much homework that now I am very tired but I can't sleep so early because my routine will be disturbed in this way otherwise I would have choosen to have a nice sleep.

----------


## mono

Electrified!

(in a good way  :Wink: )

----------


## samercury

Excited!!!

----------


## Kaltrina

I have a headache but still feeling fine and in a good mood...

----------


## B-Mental

caffeinated and warm ... like the way a big cup of coffee makes you feel after standing in the cold rain.

----------


## Ancestor

Feeling dread because my Parents are coming home today and since it is 3:00 a.m. and I still have a wee bit more house work to do thankfully just dishes I shall try to get some sleep. My stress level will be high tomorrow due to the sad fact my Father and I do not get along but I need a shot of courage to stand up to him. Anybody who has a shot of courage please give it me  :Smile:  thanks for listening. I shall manage for I am too young to let stress kill me now. Take care all and have a good day.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaltrina

Hey Ancestor
I am known as the most courageous person in my family for standing up to people so I will give you all my courage....  :Biggrin:  always stand up when you know ur right...

----------


## B-Mental

Good Luck Ancestor, and hang in there!

----------


## Pensive

Hi Ancestor, Wish you a good luck and I hope you will not get into any trouble...

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Positively musical and energetic.I didn't realize how late it was.I was playing piano for such a long time tonight after studying earlier.Gosh-I must go to bed now.Bye :Wink:

----------


## Darlin

> Feeling dread because my Parents are coming home today and since it is 3:00 a.m. and I still have a wee bit more house work to do thankfully just dishes I shall try to get some sleep. My stress level will be high tomorrow due to the sad fact my Father and I do not get along but I need a shot of courage to stand up to him. Anybody who has a shot of courage please give it me  thanks for listening. I shall manage for I am too young to let stress kill me now. Take care all and have a good day.


Ancestor, you're always giving everyone so much encouragement and good wishes that you deserve to be happy. I hope your day went well and you and your father are getting along. 

I guess that's how I'm feeling right now - hopeful.

----------


## Ancestor

Thanks everyone for your wonderful shots of courage and with each step I take your words will give me strentgh. Day one down and 128 more days to go before he leaves for Michigan. I love him but we need to build a bridge and I feel like building one if it means having a healthy relationship with my Father. Well got to finish some thing before bed and thanks again.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm all alone in the office and I feel really bored...  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

bored....(I have done my homework and I have also completed the book I was reading.....I am thinking what to do.)

----------


## Jay

Sneezy *sneezes*

----------


## Keltic Banshee

second that, jay... my resident cold seems to have invited some friends over LoL

----------


## Darlin

I hope everyone starts feeling better and Jay when you said to sneeze or not to sneeze in another thread I didn't realize it was so serious - thought you were joking. Now I feel bad. Sorry about that!

----------


## samercury

Headache and soooooo tired (even though I slept for 9 hours last night).... why am I always saying the most random things- always

----------


## amuse

exuberant! managed to get a 95 on my first chem exam rather than an F.

----------


## Stanislaw

Cool!  :Thumbs Up:  

Me: slothful, I am tired, the wheather sucks, and generally I dislike cold grey days. However, I am also excited: I may be going to Cortona, Italy to study for a symester. Also terrified: test tommorrow in logic, Paper in english due saturday, and a two hour midterm next week (essay and short answer) in europe in the central middle ages history class.  :Eek:

----------


## YellowCrayola

Stressed.  More essays! Ah!

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm feeling ok. even though the weather is making me sleepy and I can barely keep my eyes open, but I should because I'm in my office... God how I wish I was at home now, sleeping...  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

great todays thursday the only day in the week when I _ know_ they cant call me up and say HELP!!

----------


## Pensive

hungry and thirsty....

----------


## Darlin

Thankful and exuberant!

----------


## Nightshade

tierd on a slope sliding down into an abyss....

----------


## mono

Overwhelmed and exhausted (after a long day of back-to-back college lectures).  :Sick:

----------


## Ancestor

Hope everyone is well rested and not into any abyss or feeling ill. I'm here hoping that my Father will continue to be nice to me. Otherwise happy and thankful for having those whom I love with me for now. Take Care everyone and laugh everyday keeps the blues and doctors away.  :Smile: .

----------


## Stanislaw

and now the clock striketh midknight...and my insomnia perches like a raven above my chamber door, quothing (not sure if that is a real word) never more, never more...

need to sleep, but to exhausted to sleep.

----------


## Rosevn

I sometimes have insomina and each time I have it I feel like hell  :Crash:   :Biggrin:   :Rage:  

I read somewhere that when you can't sleep, you'd better go on ur work  :Biggrin:  or take a walk, or make a count til you are dead tired  :FRlol:  Well but here Stanislaw said too exhausted to sleep... :Smile:  try one of my suggestions, step by step? Remember not to think about other things then!

As for me, I am feeling so sleepy, if I close my eyes I can sleep right away. Yet I'm at work  :Brow:

----------


## Stanislaw

hmm, I think I will go for a walk, tis about -2 C here, but, man I just can't sleep.

----------


## Rosevn

hmmm there must be something that is cracking your mind?  :Brow:   :Tongue:  . Don't think of that stuff any more. Go for a walk till your body gets deadly tired, you can easily go into sleep then.

If that doesn't work  :Biggrin: , hmm...lie down in bed, try not to think of any thing else but only one word/thing, repeat it (like you're counting)

if those don't work with you, beat me!!!  :Rage:   :Smile:  just k/d, yea...kinda hope that you can sleep soon.

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm in a very good mood but I have a sore throat. 

Good morning everyone!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Morning  :Wave:

----------


## Ancestor

:Smile:  Guess I am not the only one who gets insomnia every so often and it is the pits. I hope the insomnia finally broke for you guys and I shall see you later in the day since I am about to head for bed myself. Take care all.

----------


## amuse

> However, I am also excited: I may be going to Cortona, Italy to study for a symester. Also terrified: test tommorrow in logic, Paper in english due saturday, and a two hour midterm next week (essay and short answer) in europe in the central middle ages history class.


good luck with your classes, home the test went well, and: HOW COOL IS THAT!!!!! when would you go? this coming Spring?

----------


## querida

Wow, so many people are tired and sick! What's going on?

I am in a GREAT mood, even though I haven't done what I need to get done today.... I still have quite a few hours before the day ends.

counting down the days 'til my escape to Spain!

Did you know escape is a latin word, literally "out of cape". This refers to people that would throw off their capes to avoid getting caught. How cool! I find etymology so intriguing.

----------


## mono

Relieved . . . (Friday has never felt so wonderful!) . . .

----------


## dejosc

lame today is dull

----------


## samercury

Happy  :FRlol: ... Why you might ask? 3-DAY WEEK-END!!!!!!!! (at long last)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

worried.....

----------


## mono

Lazy and randomly confused . . .

----------


## samercury

To do homework now or leave it until Monday.........

----------


## SaintGermain

Over-in-love!!

----------


## Rachy

Happy- I've sorted out my hours at work so that I have reasonable hours to work around my college, and me and the guy I'm seeing are working out really well at the moment!

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Extremely energetic....I feel like I've been taking something...but no...only idealism today. :Wink:

----------


## samercury

What a nice day it has been!!!!!! (not really)

----------


## mono

Labile and indecisive . . .

----------


## brighttears

i should be happy, but i'm not.

----------


## Nightshade

happy and content
 :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

> i should be happy, but i'm not.


Why? What happened???

----------


## Kaltrina

fresh... it's monday, the first day of the week and for the first time it feels so fresh...
or maybe it's just me (crazy sick in love)  :Tongue:

----------


## B-Mental

Good for you Kaltrina! Is this a new development?

I've mixed feelings today. I get four days off after working 7 weeks straight, but what am I going to do for four days. Travel to get home and back is about 40 hours, and really at 10 hours a day and with the price of gas, not worth it. So I'm happy to have a couple of days off, but bummed because I don't really have anything to do.

----------


## Nightshade

you can play on the ninternet all day  :Biggrin:   :Nod: 
today I just feel like Nightshade
not paticulallyu nightish and not shadish

----------


## Keltic Banshee

bored and still fighting my cold :S

----------


## mono

Very, very sleepy . . .

----------


## subterranean

jump to bed then ... :Wink:

----------


## Stanislaw

I feel like a prophet of doom, but aside from that, none to bad!

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm cold, too cold.... and a little hungry....and oh yeah bored.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Tonight:tired....want to sleep soon. :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

you people are too depressing...Ive just been to a sewing class with and found out that my class mates are the parents of the girls who were in my year las year and are now at uni...its official Im a little old lady at 18  :Bawling: 

on the flip side of course as I grow old I will grow to look more like me instead of growing out of what I look like if that makes sense  :Nod:

----------


## Themis

> its official Im a little old lady at 18


Please, don't say that! I am two years older than you are and don't consider myself old... I am young, young, YOUNG! So you are too.  :Wink: 

Ad topic: Tired!

----------


## Nightshade

its my behaviour my _ soul_ is old while my Opa was a young man till the day he died at 60 or 70 somthing

----------


## Kaltrina

full of energy to do a lot of work...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ancestor

> Please, don't say that! I am two years older than you are and don't consider myself old... I am young, young, YOUNG! So you are too. 
> 
> Ad topic: Tired!


If it would make you two feel better you are only old when your 18 year old Niece calls her 38 year old Aunt ANCIENT! Mine does all the time.  :Smile:  Besides it does not matter what the birth certificates says as long as you feel young within yourself.

----------


## samercury

Sad and tired (for the first time in a long time)  :Frown:

----------


## Kaltrina

...melancholic... the stupid rainy weather has the fault  :Frown:

----------


## Rosevn

Hello all,

well well well long time I haven't been here. Many of you here are feeling not happy  :Wink:  hey look the weekend is coming, so what are you waiting for? Be cheerful and dance with our  :Banana:  ?  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:  

As for me, I am feeling happy then?  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

long weekend?? I think not Im working saterday!!
great finally dont have to think about theP oisonwood bible anymore  :Banana:

----------


## Ancestor

Cute dancing elephant Scheherazade I like it and it cheers me up so thanks. So far my Father has been good towards me which I will take and again to all whom gave me courage thanks. Rain is a good thing for me it refreshes my spirit and I wish it was raining right I would be even more cheery. Although the day started off with me stabbing my foot on a toothpick someone dropped on the floor of the bathroom. Odd place for it and now it is hurting like the Dickens but that is okay because there are people worse off then me. Those whom lost their homes and lives because of the major diasters of the last few months. I keep them all in my prayers so be thankful you are alright this morning. Take Care all.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm feeling much better now. the sun is shining and I'm in a great mood.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

I am happy, although the sun chose _this_ moment to disappear behind some clouds which I do not like at all. At least, not today.

----------


## Nightshade

I feel like this

bd)

----------


## Anon22

lol

I feel:

Ok

----------


## Rachy

Smiley  :Biggrin:  I can't stop smiling!

----------


## Helga

tired and confused, I'm moving today....going to live with my boyfriend. WHAT AM I THINKING!!!!

----------


## Kaltrina

extremely sad  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## mohamedyassine

I feel so bad,because i didnot have my sehour and also because i got in trouble with my father because he won't bring me to university and i got to university late so i get angry.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling truely Pensive today. "thinking deeply"  :Argue:

----------


## RococoLocket

:Frown:   :Bawling:  Terrible, torn, scared, angry, upset

----------


## Nightshade

well unlike most everyone today I feel humbled and thannkful for everything I have now and ever.....
Hello Mohammedyassine :Wave: 
pensive do you mean as in yourself or as in _pensive_??
Rococo would a virtual hug help??

----------


## dejosc

i feel a bit lame as school work is getting me down

----------


## RococoLocket

> Rococo would a virtual hug help??


Aww bless you  :Biggrin:  Thankyou! I did kinda need a hug; Haven't seen my Bf for two weeks and I had my first ever job interview today and not only did I mess up the interview, the hours they wanted to offer me were all wrong for me. I am feeling a bit better about it tonight though after a good think  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

I' feeling either happy or sad right now......can't tell which though. I want to see my cousin that I haven't seen in years  :Bawling:

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling so much better then yesterday... happy at last...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Tranquil, and rather inspired.

----------


## Nightshade

not here not there----

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

> I had my first ever job interview today and not only did I mess up the interview, the hours they wanted to offer me were all wrong for me. I am feeling a bit better about it tonight though after a good think


Oh yeah, last week I had an interview cos I'm looking for my first serious job as I'm graduating soon... Welll they said they'd let me know on Monday but Monday was 2 days ago... nevermind... It would have been waaaaaay too lucky to get a job so easily anyway...shame tho, the place was cool, well too good for me to get it...I dont have that much luck...I only wonder if I should blame my bad luck or my big mouth (babbled too much maybe...).

Whatever, anyway I feel depressed, confused, lost...
...the future is just a black hole ahead...ok, it has always been but now it's approaching... I have a two-weeks job and the paper I was writing is almost finished...in 2 weeks I'll have nothing to do all day... and no alibis as 'Im a student'... I feel nervous, i dont know how long it'll take me to find a real job, and I'll feel useless in the meantime... It's called post-graduation crisis but I'll graduate in one month...I guess I'm having early symptoms...
And I dont know why but this also makes me feel lonely... :Rolleyes:  Cos maybe if I had 'someone' I wouldnt feel as bad...

Shortly, I dont know what to do of my life, and the time to face that is approaching...

----------


## adilyoussef

lost .....................

----------


## samercury

Can't breathe

----------


## Darlin

Content. Life is good - we're all alive & able to go out and look at the sky or feel the rain or snow or earth wherever, whatever - be glad for all the little things. I truly am.

----------


## Kaltrina

cold....my nose is freezed...  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

OK this will not do cheer up people its to early to get winter blues... :Biggrin:  come on you can do it smile  :Biggrin:  
(ps if I am being insensitive ignore me!!!)
me I have to figure out how to carve a pumkin so confuzzled to steal kelticbanshees word where is keltic by the way??

----------


## Koa

I feel rainy... :Wink:  and still lost and confused or at least I was while I was out this morning but now I am caring of little things and most of all I'm online which saves me from thinking, so I am not feeling it... as soon as I'll log off I'll probably be lost in my troubles again.

I dont want to grow up  :Frown:

----------


## Kaltrina

> OK this will not do cheer up people its to early to get winter blues... come on you can do it smile  
> (ps if I am being insensitive ignore me!!!)


  :Biggrin:  is this ok or maybe  :FRlol:  this is better...  :Wink:  ur not insensitive.  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

demotivated and upset ( my pie turned to soup after erly 3hrs of work*sniff*)
but I have a lovley family  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

again feeling like i can't make it....

----------


## Nightshade

I have a headache and feel the beginings of losing my temper.

----------


## Themis

I'm feeling sad.  :Frown:

----------


## baddad

*this thread specifically requires one word answers*.......


...bereavedatthelossofafriend..................... ............

*Yes I cheated, but learned it from Taliesin's post*

----------


## Rosevn

feeling like I'm going to lose my temper...yet not angry nor depressed nor sad...just have been trying to be my normal self...unexplainanle

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling happy and nostalgic... I haven't visited this forum for some days and I'm feeling happy to be here again...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling ok today, not happy nor sad.

----------


## Nightshade

> feeling happy and nostalgic... I haven't visited this forum for some days and I'm feeling happy to be here again...


I was wondering where you were yesterday, :Wave: 
I feel annoyed

----------


## Themis

HAPPY!  :Banana:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

quiet


not very smilie......

----------


## Kaltrina

a little tired right now...  :Rolleyes: 

why aren't you smilie today night? anything wrong?

----------


## Nightshade

> why aren't you smilie today night? anything wrong?


Dont know why Im not smilie just feel blank-
No reason I can think of though Ill probably be back to normal in a few days or atmost a couple of weeks
thanks for caring  :Smile: 
you see I can crak a small smile

----------


## Darlin

Tired. Vacations wear you out or rather the traveling does.

----------


## Satine

Like Hell.

----------


## kilted exile

wonderful...

----------


## confused1

me!
happycontentsmileycrazycalm...one in a million kagillion people......

----------


## rachel

contemplative

----------


## Nightshade

I feel like this

----------


## Koa

unsociable and scared of being back to my unsociability, insecure, scared, confused... bad...

----------


## Ancestor

Sorry hear Koa you're in a flunk mood been there and still visit every so often but not stay there long. Hope you do not stay too long in that blue mood and that you will feel better soon. I feeling okay today except for two pesky flies bothering me  :FRlol:  .  :Wave:

----------


## adilyoussef

Exhausted................

----------


## starrwriter

I had too much to dream last night.

----------


## Kluna

As I'm giving Ode to poets of Vine  :Smile: 

Is there better/worst feeling when you, after a lively night  :Smile: , open your eyes and realise that u r still f* drunk  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

strangebeengoneonly5daysandsooomanypost
 :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

Knackered....

----------


## Satine

I'm ready for beddy bye....

----------


## Monica

I feel like:

"I'm ready 
I'm ready for the laughing gas 
I'm ready 
I'm ready for what's next 
I'm ready to duck 
I'm ready to dive 
I'm ready to say 
I'm glad to be alive"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Lost... again  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

AHHHHHHHHHHH SCREAM 
one of my sisters is playing loud bashy violent music (ok maybe not violent) and another is nagging  :Brickwall: : 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
 :Crash:

----------


## kilted exile

content....

----------


## Rachy

Ill!!..............

----------


## Nightshade

fine great bored  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

:Sick: 

that about covers it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ancestor

Don't I look good? :Eek:   :Eek2:  that is what happens when you spend far too much time at the computer.

----------


## Nightshade

:Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 
well and a litle bit  :Yawnb:

----------


## jakobin

over-computerised

----------


## kilted exile

flumoxed...

----------


## Ancestor

:Rolleyes:   :Goof:   :Tongue:  That sums it up.

----------


## underground

bad. horrible. testy. vexed. irritated. idiotic. slow.

----------


## Nightshade

just Nightish I suppose  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

sad........don't know why. I think it might be because of the changing weather.

----------


## Shea

Happy, to have the day off and be back here posting!

----------


## kilted exile

cold....I spent all day outside during a thunderstorm, and now I'm soaked, tired and freezing.

----------


## Nightshade

> cold....I spent all day outside during a thunderstorm, and now I'm soaked, tired and freezing.


oh you poor thing wait outside in a thunderstorm
havent you ever heard of health and saftey ??! :Wink: 
drink lots of hot chocolate

find a hot water bottle

or three ...
 :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

> oh you poor thing wait outside in a thunderstorm
> havent you ever heard of health and saftey ??!


Yep, I've heard of health and safety, However I've also heard of "come on, we've got to get this sewer line inspected before the snow hits and really messes things up"
*however I will make work of that hot chocolate*

----------


## papayahed

arrgghhhh. Boys are flippin' dumb. Why do grown men act like children.

----------


## starrwriter

> arrgghhhh. Boys are flippin' dumb. Why do grown men act like children.


Because it's fun and we usually get away with it.

Why do grown women act like their mothers?

----------


## Shea

Because grown men act like children!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

Yeah!!!

s10cr

----------


## papayahed

> Because it's fun and we usually get away with it.


So giving chicks mixed signals and acting like an *** is fun?

----------


## Shea

I've taken to making sugar cookies with Spleda because my husband eats more sugar than a house with 5 children.

----------


## Shea

Oops, that's Splenda

----------


## papayahed

> I've taken to making sugar cookies with Spleda because my husband eats more sugar than a house with 5 children.


I made a pumpkin loaf with splenda and it had that weird after taste, ever since then I've shunned splenda, how is it in sugar cookies? And can you call them sugar cookies if they don't contain sugar?

----------


## Shea

It wasn't bad. More to the point, Leo ate them instead of going out to get a box of doughnuts (he'll eat a dozen in a day, and that's about how fast a batch of cookies goes too). I guess techincally, Splenda is made from sugar so you can still call them sugar cookies but it's probably better to call them Splenda cookies.

----------


## starrwriter

> So giving chicks mixed signals and acting like an *** is fun?


Loads. You should try it sometime.

----------


## papayahed

> Loads. You should try it sometime.


Nah!, I'll pass.

----------


## Pensive

excited.........

----------


## Nightshade

content 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## starrwriter

Second day of sickness: general malaise, the trots, minor fever, insomnia, that weird illness high, etc. Some kind of bug, I guess, but not the flu or a cold. My bedroom seems like a hospital room. I need an female angel of mercy to hold my hand (and other body parts.) 

I hate being sick because it interferes with my beer drinking.

----------


## Shea

Exhausted. We're having a big sale at the store and I had a hard time even getting the lights turned on when I first walked in! Leo was sweet and made dinner tonight. I'll have to make him some cookies after I've rested a bit.

Hope you feel better starrwriter!

----------


## starrwriter

> Hope you feel better starrwriter!


Well, aren't you a sweetheart. You wouldn't want to come to Hawaii and hold my hand, would you? Hmmm?

----------


## Shea

Tempting... but no.  :Tongue:

----------


## smilingtearz

Tired...i have been practiscing a choreography peice for the intercollege dance fest...man..Exhausting!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I'm psyched for state XC today.

----------


## Kaltrina

glittery  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

:Rage:   :Flare: 
in a word--
today there is no night only
Shade

----------


## Rachy

Tiiiiiiired......but generally Happy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

Relieved. Moments before every wedding, I tell myself I really don't want to do this again. Then I play well and get compliments (and a nice tip) and everythings fine. Strange today though. It was a Jewish wedding but they requested Irish music.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> It was a Jewish wedding but they requested Irish music.


haghhhh????

----------


## Shea

Yeah, interesting. But I just remembered that my Irish Grandmother (Step-mom's mom) is also half Jewish. I always forget that because she's Catholic and was raised in Ireland so has the accent, etc. So, I guess it's not unheard of.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

it's kind of far-fetched and i had to ask

----------


## Shea

no problem  :Wink:  I actually had no idea it was going to be a jewish wedding until after the ceremony started. That stomping on the glass thing was neat. Anyone tell me what that's supposed to represent?

----------


## Darlin

Lazy. It's been a good four days off!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

bad- I probably gained a pound over the 4 day break and that's bad because I'm trying to make weight for wrestling

----------


## Pensive

Angry.............................(very angry indeed)

----------


## papayahed

Sleepy - Don't know why I went to bed at a decent hour.

----------


## starrwriter

> Sleepy - Don't know why I went to bed at a decent hour.


So did I, but I only got 5 hours of sleep. Nothing worthwhile on TV, so I went grocery shopping at 5:30 a.m. Thank God for supermarkets that stay open 24/7. The few stock boys and checkout girls on duty looked like zombies from "Day of the Dead." Wonder what they did wrong to get stuck with the graveyard shift.

I'll be dragging butt the rest of the day -- unless I pass out on the sofa (aka take a nap.) To sleep, perchance to dream ...

----------


## Bongitybongbong

tired and happy- weight room

----------


## Outlander

confused - I forgot what I was going to do tonight.

----------


## Eva Marina

overwhelmed-so much homework!

----------


## smilingtearz

Happy!!
..we've got an off from college today...like its a national holiday...so my parents and my sister's also home...and its like afta a DECADE that im home with everyone for a whole day...life gets so borringliy busy othawise!

----------


## Kaltrina

sleepy, I never seem to get enough sleep. *yawning*

----------


## Bongitybongbong

groggy but determined

----------


## Shea

at the moment, quite misunderstood. (not by anyone here, that's why I like this place!)

----------


## Keltic Banshee

> sleepy, I never seem to get enough sleep. *yawning*


Second that...

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I'll third it.

----------


## Nightshade

coooooooooooold :Cold:  I think im growing frost  :Cold: brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Kaltrina

overwhelmed by the beautiful view of the snow. it's snowing since morning and everything is beautifully white.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Over the moon! Just got 10 red roses without any specific occasions!

Anyone got a :overthemoon: smiley??? 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

humm Ill check for you do flying cows count? as in the cow jumped over the moon?

----------


## Nightshade

well here is all Ii could find  :Biggrin: 

sort of reminded me of you 

sorry couldnt resist  :Tongue: 

and finally whaats higher than the moon? the sun!!

----------


## Pensive

Happy (tense as well)

----------


## Scheherazade

> sort of reminded me of you 
> 
> 
> sorry couldnt resist


 :Biggrin: 

Thank you, Night! Eerily enough, that lady sitting on the moon _does_ look like me! I mean, long white hair: check, hat: check, pet owl: check, and only couple of weeks ago I shared a picture of the pumkin I have...

Still feeling good... I think I will as long as the roses last (despite the insomnia)!  :Smile:

----------


## radshaw

Cornered !!!

----------


## Outlander

Cloistered, without a chance of renunciation

----------


## Nightshade

vaguly amused
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

I see newbies in here, hello! 

I'm feeling rather wintry today..  :Cold:

----------


## Outlander

ahh....better now. Tra la la la la

I'm off the see the wizard....

----------


## samercury

Tired and sad(-ish)......I don't think that's a word..

----------


## Nightshade

oh you poor thing here

----------


## samercury

Thanks Night,

Feeling a lot better now  :Biggrin:

----------


## starrwriter

> I'm feeling rather wintry today..


Me, too. The temperature was all the way down to 70F this morning when I woke up. Had to put on a sweater.  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Never felt so alone before...............

----------


## samercury

> Me, too. The temperature was all the way down to 70F this morning when I woke up. Had to put on a sweater.



Isn't 70F warm???  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

Excited...  :Tongue:

----------


## Kaltrina

happy.... and blessed  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Cold, very cold  :Frown:  ... but good otherwise

----------


## Kaltrina

hi Themis...  :Wave:

----------


## Nightshade

tierd but happpy

 :Biggrin:

----------


## razkane

Tired and exited................

----------


## Helga

pretty good

----------


## AimusSage

tired with a good amount of kruidnoten at my disposal.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

ill but a little better since I had a hot horseradish sauce sandwich blew the top of my head off an cleared my sinuses a treat.

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm glad you're feeling better night..... I was feeling a bit tired but ok, and now I'm in a great mood thanks to night....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

mad and sad Had a run in with evil minded yellowbellied smelly COMMA-faced backwards racists today. well not so much of a run in they hearled abuse while I ignored them kept walking head held high thinking superior thoughts with one bit of my mind ( the night bit) while the shade part of my mind thought about going back and smashing there heads to gether then marching them right back into the school building they just left and demanding to see my mum, the principle their parents and anyone else who would listen maybe the police to get them hit with anti-social order
 :Flare:

----------


## kilted exile

Cold (winter is about to strike).


btw, Night sorry you had to put up with those idiots....they sound like they were in definite need of a swift, well-administered smack upside of the head.

----------


## papayahed

> btw, Night sorry you had to put up with those idiots....they sound like they were in definite need of a swift, well-administered smack upside of the head.


Agreed!! And I'll give it my patented: "screw them"!


I'm tired, I've had a long day. Bit of a mishap at work, a hose blew and we were spouting product 8 feet into the air (off of a 30 foot tank), Luckily it wasn't hazardous and it was contained on our property.

----------


## adilyoussef

I feel like yesterday, like last week, like last month, like last year, live everyday; I feel that I'm alive.

----------


## samercury

Tired, but happy  :Biggrin: ....Thanksgiving is coming!

----------


## starrwriter

> mad and sad Had a run in with evil minded yellowbellied smelly COMMA-faced backwards racists today. well not so much of a run in they hearled abuse while I ignored them kept walking head held high thinking superior thoughts with one bit of my mind ( the night bit) while the shade part of my mind thought about going back and smashing there heads to gether then marching them right back into the school building they just left and demanding to see my mum, the principle their parents and anyone else who would listen maybe the police to get them hit with anti-social order


What country do you live in?

In Hawaii haoles (white people) are a minority and I run into racist stuff all the time. Now I know how black people feel in places like Mississippi.

I just try to ignore it since a strong reaction would lead directly to a fight. I'm a lover, not a fighter. The odd thing is every racial group seems to hate every other racial group in Hawaii, yet we have a relatively low violent crime rate.

I think ethnic humor defuses the situation here quite a bit. Everyone has racist jokes they tell in mixed company. For some reason I have never understood Portuguese people are the butt of the most stupid jokes.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Animated and fervent.

----------


## Kaltrina

I feel fat....with all these clothes I've put on...it's no wonder...  :Eek2:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Lonely... too lonely

----------


## Nightshade

happy- excited Im getting my summer sorted
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Drugged up. Nursing a cold since yesterday; hoping to be better for work tomorrow (or not!  :Tongue: )

----------


## starrwriter

> Drugged up. Nursing a cold yesterday; hoping to be better for work tomorrow!


I'll bet you're faking illness just to get out of work. Use your time for something useful -- post your photo in the Lit Network Photoalbum thread. I want to see what you look like.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'll bet you're faking illness just to get out of work. Use your time for something useful -- post your photo in the Lit Network Photoalbum thread. I want to see what you look like.


p- , p-, pl- ???

----------


## jakobin

tired...empty...foreign

----------


## mono

Sleepy, but in good spirits . . .  :Smile:

----------


## starrwriter

> p- , p-, pl- ???


I never beg because it's unmanly. Don't be a tease, just post your photo. I know you want to.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Absorbed...

----------


## Nightshade

Happy so very happy! My sister has been replaced by an angel!  :Angel: 
She made me diet muffins dont you just LOVE little sisters when they dont hate you  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Tired......

----------


## Darlin

Antsy - waiting for the celebrations to begin and trying to get in some typing.

----------


## Kaltrina

I have a headache...but other than that I'm feeling fine...  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

I have a feeling that something will happen.

----------


## Kaltrina

that's a nice feeling isn't it? I love it when I have these feelings but of course only if i know that something good will happen not bad... what are you feeling? hopefully something good will happen

----------


## adilyoussef

Really I don't know. Whether bad or good the ansewr will be given this afternoon. Thank you Kaltrina. It's kind of you asking.

----------


## Kaltrina

well I hope you'll have a great afternoon the..  :Wink:

----------


## mono

Reflective . . .

----------


## Jay

headache  :Rolleyes:

----------


## samercury

happy  :FRlol: ......how rare.....

----------


## kilted exile

Buzzed (I spent today 200foot below ground doing tunnel inspections, it is the furthest down I have had a chance to go and it was pretty exciting)

----------


## emily655321

Full.  :Sick:  So...much...pie...

----------


## Nightshade

so-so

 :Smile:

----------


## Kaltrina

happy and excited...  :Biggrin:  I bought Poe's "Spirits of the dead:Tales and poems", and L. Alcott's "Little women" & "Good Wives" and I can't wait to read them...  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

Luxurious!!

----------


## adilyoussef

Happy and like dancing.

----------


## smilingtearz

Ultimate Joy! how u feel when u think u've got friends around u!

----------


## mono

Very content . . .

----------


## samercury

Mwahahahahahahahahahaha!!!

----------


## adilyoussef

I feel a need to express my feelings but I don't know how.

----------


## emily655321

Bored and ineffectual.

----------


## samercury

Bbbbbooooorrrrreeeeedddddd T_T

----------


## Loki

depressed

.
.
.

----------


## Pensive

tired..........

I have got too much to catch up with.

----------


## robero

toooooooooooo lost

----------


## smilingtearz

Wonderful!!

----------


## samercury

Tired but glad that others are feeling happy  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Indecisive . . .

----------


## Nightshade

happy happy and happy

Im finally getting somewher with my planning  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

bored.....

----------


## smilingtearz

sleepy...:yawn:

----------


## Outlander

angry at the world

----------


## B-Mental

excited, I just found out that I'm going to New Zealand for work around the New Year. I'll work 30 days on and then get 30 days off and get a flight to Hawaii and then kick around the islands or stay in NZ. I am so stoked.

----------


## emily655321

Congratulations, B-Mental!  :Biggrin:  That sounds like so much fun. I've always wanted to see New Zealand.

----------


## B-Mental

Me too! I hope this really happens...pinch me I'm dreaming.

----------


## Pensive

Confused..

----------


## Nightshade

so B-mental youll begone for a whole 30days if not more  :Bawling: 
On the plus side you should have fun and Leave your mark should die yeppp I see no objections  :Wink: 

As to how Im feeling dissapoint maybe I wanted to go on the orient express but it will cost me at the least over 1,000 pounds 
boooooooooooooooo

----------


## B-Mental

actually the job is for 6 months with 3 months off (one on one off)

----------


## Nightshade

so your going to be gone 6 months?? or will you have a computer with internet access???

----------


## B-Mental

I would die without six months of access to the forum. Six months without Nightshade would be as though the sun ceased to shine forever. Yes, there should be access or I'd go koo-koo-ka-choo!

----------


## Nightshade

ohhh wow that has got to be the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me (or on the list anyhow  :Wink:   :Biggrin: )

----------


## Scheherazade

_'Sarcasm, Marcie, will turn your tongue into a carrot stick!'_

----------


## samercury

Tired...in-between

----------


## Nightshade

wasnt being sarcastic I menat it  :Tongue:

----------


## smilingtearz

feeling low...

----------


## baddad

....my nipples hurt......

----------


## smilingtearz

huh?????  :Goof:

----------


## mono

Wondering and wandering . . .

----------


## Pensive

*singing*

I feel pretty, oh so pretty and witty, so gay. I feel charming. I feel so pretty.

Such a pretty face, such a pretty dress such a pretty WIG.

----------


## Nightshade

I feel great first snow  amazon order is here one load of washing already done and its only 1040 in the morning. :Biggrin: 
The only bad cloud is my stupid mobile has died and my friend doesnt have a lanandline and her number is stored on my mobile  :Flare:

----------


## Outlander

Having a nasty case of Ophelia Syndrome, But I'll beat it,
Just as soon as someone tells me how.

(I finaly develop some interesting dissorder, 
and It's got to be named after a lady,
something aint right about that)

But I don't guess I should be complaining, I think.? right?

----------


## smilingtearz

much better than yesterday...

----------


## Outlander

Good to hear that. Darlin'
Stayin' in Funk too longs bad for the soul.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Losing my voice, confound it all. Runny nose, too.

----------


## mono

Relatively well, while dreading all of the paperwork I have to do for tomorrow . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## samercury

A tiny sunshine.....love that song  :Biggrin: 

Feeling of the day: tirusheied

----------


## emily655321

Cold.  :Cold: 

I will not turn on the heat in my apartment. I am strong. I will resist.

...So cold...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Feeling like pointing a hairdryer in emily655321's direction.

Voice still on vacation. Stupid voice.

----------


## Shea

Excited. 

I have my first interview on Wednesday (I think... I have to call her back tomorrow morning.)

Em, I wish I had your problem, it's still hot and sticky here.

----------


## ho'nehe

Shattered, its 1.23 a.m. and I'm going to bed  :Biggrin:  'Night all!

----------


## Nightshade

tierd and finally its gotten cold enough to go back to sleep so

----------


## Kaltrina

tired and sleepy, I'd love to be at home right now, sleeping.  :As Sleep:

----------


## Pensive

sick........

----------


## Kaltrina

hey Pensive, nice to see you... what is wrong, why are you sick? hope you'll get better soon...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Curious and unconventional.

Pensive, I also hope you are feeling better and improve soon!Best Wishes-AA :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

> sick........


ooh poor thing! 

ahhh finally slept a whole night  :Banana:  
but somehow Im still tierd

 :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

All my best wishes Glady. Wish you recover soon. 

Oh hell, I'm tired to death.

----------


## Pensive

Hey People, lol, I also hope that I will be recovered.

I am sick of studies.

----------


## samercury

> I am sick of studies.


It will get better (hopefully)

....feeling........blank

----------


## Nightshade

like the cat that got thhe cream -before the people realised :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## Kaltrina

lol Night. good one...  :Wink:  can I get some cream. hey the photo for Pensive is so cute and those chocolate chip cookies look delicious..  :Rolleyes:   :Nod:  

feeling: sleepy and sleepy and.... hmmm *yawn*... sleepy.

----------


## Nightshade

yes you can what tyope do you want sweet  :Sick:  or unsweetened  :Nod:  
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

well...which on is better... unsweetened I guess...  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

yes definetly

 :Biggrin:

----------


## caspian

"I miss you like deserts miss the rain"

----------


## kilted exile

Happy - I am currently working on short term contracts, and have just found out I will be getting another 6 month contract which will take me through to June.

----------


## Darlin

*Elated!* I finished my story/novella for the National Novel Writing Month (NaNoWriMo)! Just shortly after midnight true but with over the recommended words! Now life can be lived again!

----------


## adilyoussef

Deaply in love.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Congratulations, adilyoussef!! Who's the lucky guy/girl?

My voice has returned from its vacation in the Bahamas. After much begging and pleading, I finally decided to forgive it for abandoning me and received it with open arms.

Nose still temperamental. Probably jealous of my voice's vacation. Stupid nose.

----------


## Nightshade

> Congratulations, adilyoussef!! Who's the lucky guy/girl?
> 
> My voice has returned from its vacation in the Bahamas. After much begging and pleading, I finally decided to forgive it for abandoning me and received it with open arms.
> 
> Nose still temperamental. Probably jealous of my voice's vacation. Stupid nose.


Bless you Robin I do so love a laugh in the morning...
anyway me ? tired and cold got woken up by the stampeding herd of school children who call themselves my sisters.....
Whe I wake up properly Ill be great probably  :Yawnb:

----------


## Kaltrina

> tired and cold got woken up by the stampeding herd of school children who call themselves my sisters.....


 Bless you too Night. you made me laugh....
me: the weather is fine so I guess I ma feeling fine too...  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Tonight:I feel like collecting some flowers...
dedicated and fully focused.

----------


## RobinHood3000

"Bless you"? Did someone sneeze??

Throat has joined my nose's mutiny. Damn my traitorous anatomy!!

----------


## Nightshade

> "Bless you"? Did someone sneeze??
> 
> Throat has joined my nose's mutiny. Damn my traitorous anatomy!!


Its an expression. "Awww Bless " "or bless you"
they say it alot around where Im living now and I like it.
similar I suppose to God love you. But thats not PC anymore and dont want to offend anyone.

 :Biggrin:  and anyway I thought you had nose trouble

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I got my hair, I got my head
> I got my brains, I got my ears
> I got my eyes, I got my nose
> I got my mouth, I got my smile
> 
> I got my tongue, I got my chin
> I got my neck, I got my tits
> I got my heart, I got my soul
> I got my back, I got my sex
> ...




__________________

----------


## Nightshade

happy scher??

 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, the whole song is:


> Aint got no home, aint got no shoes
> Aint got no money, aint got no class
> Aint got no friends, aint got no schoolin
> Aint got no wear, aint got no job
> Aint got no man
> 
> Aint got no father, aint got no mother
> Aint got no children, aint got no
> Aint got no earth, aint got no water
> ...


So, not really but trying to concentrate on the latter part of the lyrics and hanging in there...

----------


## Jay



----------


## Aurora Ariel

Thrilled.I feel like playing with thunder.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Confuzzled... and also in the mood to torture my neighbours with a lot of guitar playing today  :Angel:

----------


## Pensive

Excited....

----------


## samercury

> 


Love it!

I feel....oakay (the extra a is NOT a sp. error  :Wink: )

----------


## Nightshade

great


 :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

tired, hungover & generally sore

----------


## RobinHood3000

Bummer.

Just took a shower, so I feel like a million bucks. Hygiene is underrated.

----------


## Nightshade

dizzy dont know why........

----------


## samercury

.......t_t....

----------


## starrwriter

> .......t_t....


Sorry, I don't comprehend geek speak. What is t_t?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Teary-eyes.

What's the matter, samercury?

----------


## samercury

I feel sad-ish (is that even a word?- who cares...)

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I currently feel a bit tired.I wouldn't mind sleeping in the grass or on a nice bed of fresh flowers.

----------


## Nightshade

> I feel sad-ish (is that even a word?- who cares...)


oh you poor thing here 
 


anway me? worried about samer

----------


## samercury

Thanks Night  :Biggrin: 

I feel a lot happier today- no need to worry  :FRlol: 

Feeling---okay  :Nod:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Lost... and not exactly wishing to find myself again....

----------


## Shea

:As Sleep:  Sleepy... got to stay awake long enough to get my laundry in the dryer so I can have some clean clothes tomorrow. It's only 8:00 in the evening. Am I a party animal or what?

----------


## samercury

I feel sick

----------


## RobinHood3000

Feel better soon, samercury!!

----------


## starrwriter

> I feel sick


Me, too. I think something I ate is trying to eat me in return -- from the inside.

----------


## samercury

Thanks RobinHood  :Smile: ....
but the stupid cold isn't going to go away until Spring
......concert's coming up too...

----------


## samercury

Hope you feel better soon starrwriter  :Wink:

----------


## starrwriter

> Hope you feel better soon starrwriter.


This sort of thing happens to everyone in Hawaii from time to time. Perishable food and tropical climates don't mix well. There's a fungus among us as well as amebas, bacterias and viruses. It's just life in the Torrid Zone. I'm sure I'll feel fine in a day or so. Slowly building up an immunity over the years.

----------


## samercury

um...glad to hear it.... :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Calm serene, :Smile: 
alttle foolish about my whole ahhhhhhhh anyone could be a monster phase last night...  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: 
my only excuse is this is what happens when you have more than 1/4 cup of suguar suddenly after being on a diet for weeks.
Especially when suguar does funny things to you already.
 :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Kaltrina

ill... my whole body is aching....  :Frown:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> ill... my whole body is aching....


Bummer. Hope your comfort improves.

----------


## Kaltrina

thank you Robin very much... you're very sweet..  :Biggrin:  I am feeling a little better after some medicines and two cups of hot tea...

----------


## Pensive

Disappointed.

----------


## starrwriter

> ill... my whole body is aching....


You sound like you have the flu (tis the season.) If so, you should stay home and mostly in bed to (1)help yourself recover as quickly as possible (2)avoid spreading the virus to other people.

BTW, cold and flu medicines may ease symptoms a bit, but they make the infection last longer.

----------


## Nightshade

*grumbles* highway robbery I didnt think I needed to go to the dentist lessthan 2 months sinc elast appointment ut the dentisit insisnt then charged me a fortune :Mad:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Dental hygienists--the REAL robbin' hoods...


Wow, it's cold outside here.

----------


## samercury

Cold here too  :Cold: 

Major headache  :Brickwall:

----------


## starrwriter

> Wow, it's cold outside here.


Photo taken from a webcam today at Hanauma Bay, the best diving spot on this island. Eat your heart out:

----------


## samercury

> Photo taken from a webcam today at Hanauma Bay, the best diving spot on this island. Eat your heart out:


......Lucky you..... :Bawling:   :Biggrin: .........  :Crash:

----------


## starrwriter

> ......Lucky you.


Ain't it the truth!

----------


## samercury

Sure....rub it in  :Rolleyes:   :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

I'll get back to why this thread was started: numb, if I'm allowed to be circular.

----------


## Basil

> Photo taken from a webcam today at Hanauma Bay, the best diving spot on this island. Eat your heart out:


Oh, do you live in Hawaii?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Well, his location DOES say "Honolulu," so one would assume so.

Feeling blah.

----------


## samercury

Blah?  :Confused:

----------


## Shea

A bit depressed and it's 2 AM and I can't sleep because of it.

----------


## Miss Darcy

Hot...silly climate down here in NSW (Australia), it's cold most of the time (though it's MEANT to be summer) and then all of a sudden you get a hot day and before you have time to adjust it's cool again!

----------


## Shea

> Hot...silly climate down here in NSW (Australia), it's cold most of the time (though it's MEANT to be summer) and then all of a sudden you get a hot day and before you have time to adjust it's cool again!


It does the same thing here. I was back in shorts sleeves again today, but it rained tonight so it'll probably be cold tomorrow.

----------


## Nightshade

cold tired and fed up
Not to mentiomn the fact that Ive acttually lost weight so now my trousers are too big so I I either have to wear 2 pairs at once or wear a skirt and the wheather is to cold for skirts
 :Mad:

----------


## Pensive

Jealous - After looking at starrwriter's picture of Hawai, I am jealous.

----------


## samercury

:FRlol: 

....feeling.......ok  :Smile:

----------


## amuse

relieved! took a painless microbio make-up exam - all essay, and really liked it.  :Smile:  plus, eight more days to go and finals will be here and gone!

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling better I think my flu is leaving me.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Kaltrina,
Thats good for you. I hate flu even more than fever.

----------


## Kaltrina

thank you Pensive. I hate flu too. so how are you today?

----------


## Kaltrina

head over heels

----------


## Themis

Ill and - grouchy.  :Mad:

----------


## Kaltrina

that is so bad Themis. I do understand what you're going through so hope you get well soon.

----------


## Themis

Thanks, Kaltrina.

----------


## Pensive

> thank you Pensive. I hate flu too. so how are you today?


I am very happy. Its English Literature's exam tomorrow. No Worries.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

Hope you feel better Themis!

I feel better myself today, I got the day off so I was able to sleep in.  :Banana:  I can't remember the last time I did that.

----------


## smilingtearz

Happy....  :Biggrin: 
really happy! to be back on the forums  :Wave:  everyone!!

----------


## Riesa

resistant to household chores.

----------


## Shea

> resistant to household chores.


I know what you mean. It's 1 PM on my day off and I haven't done a thing!  :Biggrin:  

Welcome back Smilingtearz!  :Wave:

----------


## starrwriter

> resistant to household chores.


I seldom clean my apartment and I tell visitors my maid took the year off. Once, I discovered the carcass of a dead gecko in congealed grease on the stove top. He had been there quite some time -- probably weeks, judging from his state of decomposition -- and I was surprised I hadn't noticed him until then. Poor bugger must have gotten trapped somehow.

I don't believe in the germ theory of disease. The way I see it, if you leave pathogens alone, they won't bother you. It's sort of a live and let live philosophy. We're always surrounded by germs anyway, even in a hospital room. The real reason people get sick is the weakening of their immune systems. I'm keeping mine strong by constant exposure instead of wasting my time in compulsive cleaning.

----------


## Shea

> I seldom clean my apartment and I tell visitors my maid took the year off. Once, I discovered the carcass of a dead gecko in congealed grease on the stove top. He had been there quite some time -- probably weeks, judging from his state of decomposition -- and I was surprised I hadn't noticed him until then. Poor bugger must have gotten trapped somehow.
> 
> I don't believe in the germ theory of disease. The way I see it, if you leave pathogens alone, they won't bother you. It's sort of a live and let live philosophy. We're always surrounded by germs anyway, even in a hospital room. The real reason people get sick is the weakening of their immune systems. I'm keeping mine strong by constant exposure instead of wasting my time in compulsive cleaning.


I totally agree with the keeping the immunity strong thing, but I can't bear the thought of sharing my home with creatures other than pets. Especially here in Florida, it's difficult to keep the bugs out. Not to mention that Leo's stress level rises if there is too much clutter. Personally clutter doesn't bother me. I like a "lived in" look. But the best part is when you do clean, it's like you have a whole new house.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I don't believe in the germ theory of disease. The way I see it, if you leave pathogens alone, they won't bother you. It's sort of a live and let live philosophy. We're always surrounded by germs anyway, even in a hospital room. The real reason people get sick is the weakening of their immune systems. I'm keeping mine strong by constant exposure instead of wasting my time in compulsive cleaning.


This coming from a man who goes Macaulay Culkin on us because of the bird flu!

 :Tongue:

----------


## starrwriter

> I totally agree with the keeping the immunity strong thing, but I can't bear the thought of sharing my home with creatures other than pets.


Critters are the best pets because they feed and groom themselves. I even leave spider webs alone. I don't mind creepy-crawlies as long as they don't climb into bed with me while I'm asleep. The only one I won't tolerate in my apartment is a centipede. In Hawaii they are up to 8 inches long, have large fangs and a very painful bite that can cause shock, and they always bite you if they touch your skin. We also have miniature scorpions have a sting no worse than a honey bee. I remember really big scorpions from South Florida. They used to run across my hand when I worked in a photography dark room there. Creeped me out!

----------


## starrwriter

> This coming from a man who goes Macaulay Culkin on us because of the bird flu!


Poor Scher, she can't tell when I'm joking or being serious. I'm a mystery to her.

----------


## samercury

@starrwriter.....so critters are friends not pests(?)  :Confused: 

--They scare me to death x_X...but everyone has a different taste....

Feeling like I've been chewed by a cat....

----------


## samercury

> Poor Scher, she can't tell when I'm joking or being serious. I'm a mystery to her.


OMW- You were joking???  :Eek2:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> head over heels


Is that good or bad?

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling extremely Weird.

----------


## Kaltrina

very excited... I have butterflies in my stomach and I don't know why.  :Eek2:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

poorly sick- my knees are all wobbly which is funny really ecept for the almost fell off the ladder down from my bed bit  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Shea

> poorly sick- my knees are all wobbly which is funny really ecept for the almost fell off the ladder down from my bed bit


Ladder on your bed? Do you have one of those old fashioned "high" beds? I've always wanted one of those.

I'm feeling relieved. I just cancelled my interveiw at a public school for this morning. I'm getting really fed up with the public school system. I'm going to teach at private schools instead.

----------


## smilingtearz

cheerful n Happy coz i got a dozen of pm's welcoming me back!...n a mail too !!  :Biggrin: 

@shea  :Wave:

----------


## Kaltrina

> poorly sick- my knees are all wobbly which is funny really ecept for the almost fell off the ladder down from my bed bit


I'm so sorry to hear that....hope you get better soon and you should get better because we miss you here in the forum...  :Wave:   :Smile:

----------


## samercury

At first I was sad today...but now, I'm really happy for the first time in a long time  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Whoo!

Feeling happy that Speedy's happy.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Before I felt quite terrible as I had experienced a depressing time.I had a horrible day(on Wednesday)and felt really awful.In the afternoon, I had a nice long solitary wandering and read some beautiful poems which improved my spirits and now I feel much better.Today I'm feeling very positive.I am enchanted.Last night was wonderful.I am feeling great right now.I hope you all are feeling well now :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Double WHOO!!

Feeling extra happy, now that Aurora and Speedy are feeling well. Also forgave my nose for joining my throat in mutiny. Made my throat walk the plank, however--bad move.

----------


## Riesa

feeling dismayed. My friend Hank the llama died suddenly, and he was really shy and I was just starting to get him to come up to me and take carrots out of my hand. It might just be the gray weather influencing my mood but I'm also feeling misunderstood and lectured to.

----------


## Nightshade

whose speedy??
tierd and confused but bettr on the whole I think, just not very smily  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I think that I am in pressure...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Speedy: Name of Green Arrow's young ward and my new nickname for samercury, denizen of the fastest planet...

----------


## Nightshade

oh right I feel grey like wet cotton grey or drizzle or dirty socks or dead pigeons...........

 :Frown:

----------


## RobinHood3000

~tries to help~ Dryer lint?

Feeling less motivated than I should be.

----------


## Nightshade

hmmmm drier lint you know that stuff is well cool !
anyway Im off to buy shoes!!  :Biggrin: 

humm not motivated have you tried choclate?

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I hope that everyone is feeling a bit better, but now I feel like I'm going to collapse.It's been a long night and it's now getting late, so I'm going to have a rest.Sweet dreams all. :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Happpy happy happy
Night: Guess what guess what I bought my first ever pair of boots that I paid for, I mean sure Ive paid for them in th past but with gift money or allowance I acxtually earned them and they are GGGOOOOOOORRRRRGEOUS!!!
shade: bopping the night bit enough Ive heard nothing else all night can we go read plllleeeeeeease?!

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :Mad:

----------


## samercury

:Banana: Congrats Night- :Biggrin:  
feeling...dizzy x_x

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling hungry, I've eaten earlier and I still feel hungry.... weird...

----------


## shortysweetp

tired and a little nervous my finals are this week.

----------


## smilingtearz

umm....blank mind!

----------


## Pensive

*I wanna heal, I wanna feel!*

*Bang Bang*

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Have I awakened from my dream?Or am I still dreaming?Is today only a nightmare?I wish it was so.You woke me up and my heart froze.I feel like I'm currently still sleeping.It's a horrific thought.

Terribly shocked.My grandmother has suddenly been declared legally dead.She had a fatal heart attack while I was asleep.Numb.Disappointed.Unfortunately, quite negative today.It's not yet sunk in.I'm going away for a while.I wish you all well.

----------


## Nightshade

happy suguar rush from last night is still at work
chocolate choclate choclate
and to think I didnt evn finish the dessert

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

angry, sad and desperate...  :Rage:   :Rolleyes:   :Eek2:

----------


## Pensive

Angry and Sad...

----------


## smilingtearz

kaltrina....Pensive...cheer up...Dunno wut ur sad about....go read the joke thread or something....the "dumbness" of the jokes might cheer u up!

im feeling...umm... tierd after a tiring day!

----------


## Kaltrina

yep I did read them and they are very helpful. thanks.... hope you'll have a good rest

----------


## Pensive

Thanks smilingtearz, But the thought that its my paper tomorrow reminds me of that.....

----------


## Nightshade

Now will I be being insesitive (un?) if I say fantastic but a little sore-- situps hurt!

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Miss Darcy

> How are you feeling today?


Very well thank you.

...Get well soon Scher!

----------


## starrwriter

> 


Do all the sick people here have the flu or just colds? Getting a flu vaccine shot is especially important this season because of the spreading of avian flu virus. Existing flu vaccine doesn't prevent bird flu, but if you have ordinary flu and get exposed to avian flu virus while you're sick, the avian virus combines with the human flu virus to make a variety of 50%-fatal bird flu capable of passing from person to person.

----------


## Kaltrina

fine but a little sleepy...

get well soon Scher....  :Smile:

----------


## Kaltrina

happy ....

----------


## Pensive

Glad......

----------


## smilingtearz

fine

take care and get well scher

----------


## Anderton

The colour orange.

----------


## Nightshade

poor scher its that nastyu bug that going around stay n bed with your laptop :nod :  :Biggrin: 
I felyt a bit fed up earlier but an hour on here has worked its magic and I feel great  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

> Have I awakened from my dream?Or am I still dreaming?Is today only a nightmare?I wish it was so.You woke me up and my heart froze.I feel like I'm currently still sleeping.It's a horrific thought.
> 
> Terribly shocked.My grandmother has suddenly been declared legally dead.She had a fatal heart attack while I was asleep.Numb.Disappointed.Unfortunately, quite negative today.It's not yet sunk in.I'm going away for a while.I wish you all well.


My sympathies Aurora! A sudden death makes it that much more difficult to cope with it. You'll be in my prayers!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Do all the sick people here have the flu or just colds? Getting a flu vaccine shot is especially important this season because of the spreading of avian flu virus. Existing flu vaccine doesn't prevent bird flu, but if you have ordinary flu and get exposed to avian flu virus while you're sick, the avian virus combines with the human flu virus to make a variety of 50%-fatal bird flu capable of passing from person to person.


Oh, Starr! Please do be careful! People might get the impression that you actually care!

Thanks a lot to all those who sent me get well wishes. I think I have got some kind of a bug. Yesterday I was invited to a local school for the Christmas lunch. I am hoping that the food I had there is not the cause!

----------


## adilyoussef

Confused and having too much to be read and not yet finished. I'm writing in a confusing way also because I'm so.

----------


## subterranean

I think I'm just happy  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

> Oh, Starr! Please do be careful! People might get the impression that you actually care!
> 
> Thanks a lot to all those who sent me get well wishes. I think I have got some kind of a bug. Yesterday I was invited to a local school for the Christmas lunch. I am hoping that the food I had there is not the cause!


Night bit having a blond moment HUH!  :Eek:  is scher a Senior citezen? 
Shade bit wait no shes a teacher youll have to excuse her shes been drinking cinimon --- it probably is you know think all those kids with little sticky fingers on your food.

Nightshade: both parts of me are good but are seperating for what is it night?
oh yes incurable differences (yes shade i know thats not the _proper_  name  :Rolleyes:  ) I think the choclate people are coming  .

----------


## starrwriter

> Oh, Starr! Please do be careful! People might get the impression that you actually care!


Me care? Never! I was trying to FRIGHTEN you, Scher.
_Muhahaha_

----------


## Kaltrina

fine but hungry right now. heheheh.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

full, and jealous everyone knows how to have an evil lagh but me see Star knows my 5 year old sistr knows and all i have is_ Muhahehe_
 :Frown: 
 :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Anderton

The colour red.

----------


## Riesa

after doing it up for 3 months in a row, mucking paddocks is starting to lose its glamour.

----------


## Nightshade

drained I cant even drege up enough energy to want to eat ( which is strange for me) I just want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep

----------


## kilted exile

On top of the world....christmas is just over a week away, there is some crisp new snow on the ground, all is good.

----------


## Nightshade

> On top of the world....christmas is just over a week away, there is some crisp new snow on the ground, all is good.


 God for you did you decide to keep the books in the end ??
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Me care? Never!


*whispers: 'Precisely my point! I think everyone's got it... Well, expect for you it seems like!

 :Tongue: 

Feeling much better today!

----------


## kilted exile

> God for you did you decide to keep the books in the end ??


Yep, they have CD's instead. (however not until after I made copies of them  :FRlol:  )

----------


## Nightshade

Thats best, doesnt giving feel great  :FRlol: 
Scher thats great! be all healhty and good in time for christmas and running around cooking like crazy, no?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

honestly Kilted. You're just kidding right, really. Copies of their gifts. 
Scher I know what made you ill dear. You finished off those week old bits of toast in the cupboard with week old jam on them.
Aurora my prayers are with you. I feel so sad for you. I pray you will be surrounded with much love and have peace in your heart.

----------


## Nightshade

Double post !!! :  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
a chance for a party!

----------


## Nightshade

No rachel it was the kit kats and cheese which reminds me I need to get schers Christams gift  :Nod: 
hello rachel  :Wave:  I see you are in league with scher and the evil penguins
 :Bawling:

----------


## kilted exile

> honestly Kilted. You're just kidding right, really. Copies of their gifts.


course I'm kidding, for once in my life money is working in my favour and I enjoy spending it on others at christmas.but if I could find a way to get that plastic wrapper off without them noticing......(then I'd put it back on again)

----------


## Nightshade

I actually know who to do that... I think.
you claim the price was stuck on the lable and you couldnt get the sticker off! obviously good manner s mean you neede to remove the paper
alternativly cling film, a glue gun an iorn might be worth experimneting with  :Wink: 
 :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> No rachel it was the kit kats and cheese





> Scher I know what made you ill dear. You finished off those week old bits of toast in the cupboard with week old jam on them.


 I wish I could say that I have never felt sick due to above but... who are we kidding, right?

*grins Scheherazadishly

 :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

Kilted,
ever since I saw your latest pic I have SO wanted you to come to Vernon so all my friends could meet you. You look like the most fun ever and the things you say make me smile for days.
I am glad you have the books though, I don't think anyone that hates reading can possibly understand the various worlds we can go into and share and come back out just a little wiser or glad we are not the hero or whatever. books glorious books.
I think I will go to Coles book store and buy a book. Then I will sit down on one of the quaint little chairs provided randomly thru the place and read a couple of pages.Then Iwill go straight back to the counter and say "please sir may I have more?"
I love bugging that guy, he sells books by the kazillions and I am not sure if he has actually read a one. But oh well he is rather interesting, he describes books by their color and size. you have to love him.
And in case i forget Kilted, don't forget to wear your long johns it has been rather cold out. Last night the ice was so slippery hear I wanted to run and get a hockey stick and wake up some neighbors and start a game . but they have this thing about actually getting sleep the night before work.  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm feeling.... hmmm, to tell you the truth I was just feeling bored, but now while I'm reading this thread I feel so energetic and excited because everyone is talking about Christmas, about gifts and everything and I can really feel the air, the atmosphere of the holidays, I love that...  :Biggrin:  thank you guys I have a big happy face now...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

> I'm feeling.... hmmm, to tell you the truth I was just feeling bored, but now while I'm reading this thread I feel so energetic and excited because everyone is talking about Christmas, about gifts and everything and I can really feel the air, the atmosphere of the holidays, I love that...  thank you guys I have a big happy face now...


I wish I could say the same. I walked around yesterday in sandals and not so much as a heavy sweater. It's hard to get into the Christmas spirit when it's not cold.  :Frown:

----------


## Riesa

Have you seen those Santa ornaments they sell that are wearing board shorts? I have a couple of beach ornaments, like a Starfish covered in sparkles. It's pretty warm where I live too, and I haven't wanted to decorate at all, It just doesn't feel christmasy but we are going to get a tree this weekend though so maybe that will help.

----------


## AimusSage

I feel a bit lost. I never really understood myself, but lately I have started to ruminate alot on the matter, and it doesn't actually leads to answers, it only creates more questions. Quite distraction it is too. 
Can't seem to focus on anything. My mind is spinning out of control, with increasingly more complex thoughts, as if I am trying to analyze my entire life step by step to find what went wrong and how to solve it, only the solutions is right there, just out of reach.

Anyway, it's nothing new really, just seems to be part of the cycle I always go through every few months.

----------


## Nightshade

Bit hassled my dad is coming home for the holidays so the house has to be cleaned propley- And of course hes coming on a school day, my older (younger but older than the little ones) sisters have exams my mum has done somthing to her leg so guess whos called up to cleaning duty... litlle old me. But Its great to feel needed  :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## samercury

feeling.....tired  :Yawnb: ...
but also...
h
a
a
p
y..... :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

I promise little Night I am not in league with any evil penguins. I didn't even know there were any evil penguins. Does that mean I have to throw away my musical movie length cartoon "the penguin and the pebble?" I love Martin Short and it would be a blow but for you I would do it.
How am I feeling. Well I have had a raging headache all day and someone I love told me today she wishes I would just die. So .....other than that I feel great!

----------


## IrishCanadian

i feel like "blaw" I have all day. Maybe its the weather.

----------


## Nightshade

> I promise little Night I am not in league with any evil penguins. I didn't even know there were any evil penguins. Does that mean I have to throw away my musical movie length cartoon "the penguin and the pebble?" I love Martin Short and it would be a blow but for you I would do it.
> How am I feeling. Well I have had a raging headache all day and someone I love told me today she wishes I would just die. So .....other than that I feel great!


NO The pebble and the penguin was made by the resistance m,ovment like madgascar.
I mean have you _seen_ drake? Scary!!
me cold and look at the tim,e I need to be at work bye bye  :Wave:

----------


## smilingtearz

> How are you feeling today?


cold...my fingers are numb!...i hate wearing gloves!!

----------


## Nightshade

a bit dissapointed I was at work ( a charity shop not the library ((g))) and all set to bring my new second hand sewing machine home and im heading out the door when it occurs to me the foot peddle eltric c ord thing is missing, it was sent for safty testing annd they forgot to send it back  :Bawling:  other thgan that over the moon 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Dark Lord

well , today i felt disappointed and somehow lost and mentally tired, last night i've had a fight with bro and i had alot of crazy nightmares about meaningless things so i couldnot sleep, but anyway who cared even to ask me what's wrong  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

> i feel like "blaw" I have all day. Maybe its the weather.


 Irish I have a pressie for you 
 :Biggrin:   :Santasmile:

----------


## rachel

Well I care. I hate sibling fights. They wound the soul.I am sorry you hate those stupid exhausting dreams. Perhaps this next twenty four hours will be much better. 
Night I want you to have a nice sewing machine . perhaps I could send you the new one i got and don't know how to use it. it is nothing like my old one and I am getting weary trying this and that. makes me feel like sewing by hand. 
i am feeling pressed for time this morning. have a lot to do and need some quiet time today for something i must do. probably won't get it until past bedtime.
the washer stopped last night and i am a person that has to have clean everything for everyone in the family always. so must fork out several, many several bucks for new one today or tomorrow. i will have a little funeral for the lovely washer that served me so well and then sadly it must go to washer heaven aka the dump.
i wish everyone on this forum a great day and night.

----------


## Weeping Willow

I feel a lot better since yesterday i had a terrible day..
All day i was sad and depressed..... and even though the rain have finely arrived it wasn't enough to raise my spirit.. 
But today is a new day.. so i'm ok again..

----------


## Anon22

I feel great today, I don't even know why.

----------


## rachel

I am glad for you Weeping Willow and Digital. Today I feel sad. the world seems so grey and I am very tired in my mind. But as you say...this too shall 
Happy birthdays to those on the forum having them today.
Where is Kilted when I need him. He could cheer me up a little by doing one of those amazing dancing splitz sort of moves or whatever that was in his picture. Or he could toss the hagus, pardon me the caber or however you spell it and that would help.
oh well I think I will go lay down for the few precious minutes before I hear baby Hasia start crying from her nap and have to get dinner ready then work on manuscript.


I think I have been hearing the faint sound of sleigh bells the last couple of days. I will be so happy when Scher is finally visited by Santa and can put something new on the bottom of her posts!

"come on it's lovely weather for a sleigh ride together with you"

----------


## kilted exile

Full of christmas cheer.

----------


## Nightshade

> I am glad for you Weeping Willow and Digital. Today I feel sad. the world seems so grey and I am very tired in my mind. But as you say...this too shall 
> Happy birthdays to those on the forum having them today.
> Where is Kilted when I need him. He could cheer me up a little by doing one of those amazing dancing splitz sort of moves or whatever that was in his picture. Or he could toss the hagus, pardon me the caber or however you spell it and that would help.
> oh well I think I will go lay down for the few precious minutes before I hear baby Hasia start crying from her nap and have to get dinner ready then work on manuscript.
> 
> 
> I think I have been hearing the faint sound of sleigh bells the last couple of days. I will be so happy when Scher is finally visited by Santa and can put something new on the bottom of her posts!
> 
> "come on it's lovely weather for a sleigh ride together with you"


Rachel Im sending you happy thoughts been doing it nearly all day I hope you get them soon  :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

i did you sweet thing. that's right Kilted full of Christmas cheer, beer for you , hot chocolate for me, nine hundred year old scotch for Virgil. or is it the other way around?........
have a good sleep little Night. ho ho ho ho

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm all moody today.... in the morning I was angry with whoever... than I was happy and enthusiastic and now suddenly I feel very sad....  :Eek2:

----------


## smilingtearz

reallly sad!! :Frown:  now...i was fine when i had logged on!

----------


## samercury

....like a puddle.....

----------


## Virgil

> i am a person that has to have clean everything for everyone in the family always.


Rachel - You're just like my mother.




> Samercury: ....like a puddle.....


Same - Nice analogy. Very poetic, more expressive than just "blaw."

----------


## RobinHood3000

Stressed, for various reasons.

----------


## Basil

> ....like a puddle.....





> Same - Nice analogy. Very poetic, more expressive than just "blaw."


Unless she meant that she feels like a puddle of blaw.

----------


## samercury

x_X.......

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling lucky... we (me and other people in the van) almost had a crash while coming to work.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

cold, but useful  :Nod:

----------


## samercury

> feeling lucky... we (me and other people in the van) almost had a crash while coming to work.


How are you now?

Feeling: Chewed by a dog, spit out... only to be swept away on the waves of the salty sea...

----------


## Scheherazade

Dangerously fed up and ready to pick up a fight...

----------


## Jay

tired  :Tongue:  (ok and sleepy  :Rolleyes:  *s10cr*)

----------


## Jay

> Dangerously fed up and ready to pick up a fight...


Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!

Don't think there's that many suicidal people around  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you, Jay! As always, I can count on you... to land me in trouble!

 :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hello, Scher. _En garde!_

----------


## starrwriter

> Dangerously fed up and ready to pick up a fight...


Uh-oh. Methinks I'll be her target.

Note to myself: Do NOT read Scher's next 3 posts.

----------


## Pensive

> Uh-oh. Methinks I'll be her target.
> 
> Note to myself: Do NOT read Scher's next 3 posts.



Why just Three?  :Brow:

----------


## Kaltrina

> How are you now?


 I'm ok thanks. I was a little scared yesterday but thank God nothing happened.  :Biggrin:   :Wave: 

today feeling fine... sleepy *yawn*... but fine..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

good but not great sort of just there.

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Aurora Ariel

I'm feeling better today.

*And, thank you, Shea, for your thoughtfulness in the earlier post.

----------


## Kaltrina

nostalgic...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

tierd


 :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

really angry  :Rage:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Curious as to why samercury's emotions suddenly fit her avatar...

----------


## Nightshade

happy happy satisfied  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Weeping Willow

:Sick:  .. i think the headhack is beating me.. soon going Zzz.... Zzz....

----------


## samercury

I'm okay now...breathe...

----------


## adilyoussef

Merry...............

----------


## Nightshade

reflective........

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling ok and a little depressed.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Rather tranquil and reflective.Seasons greetings for tomorrow.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Relaxed...

----------


## samercury

> I am feeling ok and a little depressed.


Why?  :Frown: 

Feeling...peaceful

----------


## Weeping Willow

:Rage:   :Flare:   :Mad:  Terrible..  :Frown: 
had the worst day at work...

----------


## Pensive

Willow, I hope that you will get better.

I am feeling a little cold.

----------


## Nightshade

just like me :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

may i join the club...im cold too!

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Before I was so exhausted, but now I'm extremely excited, and it's very hot tonight still.The days are now flaming away.

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling ok but a little sleepy as usual stayed late at night and now feeling sleepy...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

cheerful.....  :Nod:

----------


## rachel

dreadful-headache, exhausted(i can hear baby hasia's brain thinking about what she can get into) but happy to know all of you are out there.

l-o-v-e to you all

----------


## Nightshade

cold tierd and happy in other words
 :Cold:   :Yawnb:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Miss Darcy

Hot and vaguely sunburnt...we went to the beach today.

----------


## Kaltrina

> dreadful-headache, exhausted(i can hear baby hasia's brain thinking about what she can get into) but happy to know all of you are out there.
> 
> l-o-v-e to you all


 a big hug to you Rachel we love you too a lot...

feeling: enthusiastic  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

cold n sleepy....

----------


## Virgil

Pain in my neck and shoulder. I think I've been sitting at a computer too long this week.

----------


## Riesa

Lazy, lazy. I love my new laptop.

----------


## Pensive

Extremely Changed!

----------


## Nightshade

Disgusted.
I was feeling miserable so I binged on food and now part of me wants to throw up, so that it doesnt count. How sick is that . Whats wrong with me ..... AHHHHH!

----------


## Anon22

Awful.

No sleep last night, literally.

----------


## samercury

*worried about Night*

sad and headachy...

----------


## Alex E Art

peak of activity  :Smile:

----------


## Darlin

Wonderful! Its going to be a good year!

----------


## Scheherazade

I feel pretty, 
Oh, so pretty, 
I feel pretty and witty and bright! 
And I pity 
Any girl who isn't me tonight. 

I feel charming, 
Oh, so charming 
It's alarming how charming I feel! 
And so pretty 
That I hardly can believe I'm real.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

fading away in front of the whole world while no one notices...

----------


## starrwriter

> fading away in front of the whole world while no one notices...


"Better to rust than to fade away."
-- *Rust Never Sleeps* by Neil Young

----------


## rachel

that will never happen to you Keltic Banshee.
I feel so GRATEFUL. baby Hasia began to be better today after nearly two weeks. now I can get some desperately needed sleep.

----------


## Nightshade

Feeling much much better, I think I had better stick to my reseloutuion of only visiting the forums in the morning, rather than at night when Im tierd.
12 hours sleep  :Banana:

----------


## Kaltrina

fool of hopes that this is going to be a good year...
but I need some sleep...  :FRlol:

----------


## smilingtearz

pretty fine....feel like posting a lot today!

----------


## adilyoussef

Cold, dammmmmmmmmmmmm cold. I'm shivering.

----------


## Pensive

Excited.........

----------


## Weeping Willow

Tierd........  :As Sleep:

----------


## Rachy

Shattered!! First day backs are never good!

----------


## Schokokeks

Superb! Optimism gives undreamed-of wings  :Smile:

----------


## rachel

how beautifully that was put Schokokeks.
I feel unreal

----------


## Scheherazade

What a day for a daydream
What a day for a daydreamin' boy
And I'm lost in a daydream
Dreamin' 'bout my bundle of joy

And even if time ain't really on my side
It's one of those days for taking a walk outside
I'm blowing the day to take a walk in the sun
And fall on my face on somebody's new-mown lawn

I've been having a sweet dream
I been dreaming since I woke up today
It's starring me and my sweet thing
'Cause she's the one makes me feel this way

And even if time is passing me by a lot
I couldn't care less about the dues you say I got
Tomorrow I'll pay the dues for dropping my load
A pie in the face for being a sleepy bull toad

And you can be sure that if you're feeling right
A daydream will last long into the night
Tomorrow at breakfast you may prick up your ears
Or you may be daydreaming for a thousand years

What a day for a daydream
Custom made for a daydreaming boy
And now I'm lost in a daydream
Dreaming 'bout my bundle of joy

----------


## starrwriter

> What a day for a daydream [etc.]


I like this John Sebastian/Lovin' Spoonful song better:

Did you ever have to make up your mind?
Pick up on one and leave the other behind
It's not often easy and not often kind
Did you ever have to make up your mind?

Sometimes there's one with big blue eyes, cute as a bunny
With hair down to here, and plenty of money
And just when you think she's that one in the world
You heart gets stolen by some mousey little girl

Sometimes you really dig a girl the moment you kiss her
And then you get distracted by her older sister
When in walks her father and takes you a line
And says, "You better go home, son, and make up your mind"

----------


## Keltic Banshee

empty... or full of nothingness... which is sometimes worse...

----------


## emily655321

:Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## smilingtearz

i feel WONDERFUL!!

aww...Emily, a hot cup of cocoa or some cofee might be of help, and a warm quilt if you've got one around.

----------


## samercury

I feel excited today *muahahahahahaha...fire*  :Goof:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Uhhh-oh.  :Flare:   :Flare:   :Eek2:   :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## samercury

> Uhhh-oh.


 :Confused:  ???....

----------


## Kaltrina

weird and upset with myself...  :Brickwall: :

----------


## Nightshade

balanced.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Fine.......

----------


## AimusSage

I feel odd

----------


## Nightshade

:Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Loving Papayahed's New Avatar!!!

----------


## Nightshade

That is a thought not a feeling  :Rolleyes:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Bah--LOVE is a feeling, I say!

----------


## Nightshade

sentiment, thought not feeling and anyway "loving somthing " is slang for I thhink somthing is great  :Tongue:

----------


## rachel

here is a cup of hot chocolate and an electric blanket for you Emily. I trust you have healthy kidneys.
I feel determined today.

----------


## emily655321

*shares hot chocolate and blanket with Night* January's the coldest. It can only go downhill from here.

----------


## samercury

feeling.....happy *it's Friday*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weeping Willow

Feeling full and happy !!!
since Same is happy too!  :Biggrin: !!!!

----------


## Nightshade

> *shares hot chocolate and blanket with Night* January's the coldest. It can only go downhill from here.


Why thankyou shares a piece of her treasur cheese cake back!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Oh no, even Nightsghade has changed her avy. Is this a conspiracy to confuse my simple mind?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hey, if ya can't beat 'em, join 'em. Might I recommend Rolf, your musically-inclined canine brethren?

----------


## Nightshade

no I am feeeling rebelious hence Rizzo!!!
Also it is a 'statement" I wont change back till robin and papaya do!

----------


## rachel

I am feeling blue.
(not sad, just blue.)

----------


## Anon22

how do you pull that off?

I've feeling cold...(refreshing, mint-like type cold that feels great)

----------


## rachel

sosmetimes I can feel an actual color. blue is cool and peaceful, that sort of thing.

----------


## Riesa

Rachel, you remind me of Dr. Seuss.

my many colored days, "and then comes a yellow day, and I'm a busy buzzing bee", you know.

I'm feeling pressed.

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Anon22

I assume Scheherazade is having a red day?

----------


## Scheherazade

I don't think you can even start to assume the kind of day Scheherazade is having! 

 :Wink:

----------


## starrwriter

> 


Don't take things so seriously, Scher. Life can be absurd at times. Better to laugh than get upset.

----------


## Pensive

I wanna dance all night. I wanna dance all night.

NO ONE CAN STOP ME. *making her own tune and lyrics of the song*

----------


## Nightshade

I know what you mean rachel about feeling colours I feel colours and rmbr people as mixes of colours too.
 :Biggrin: 
Im having a burnt toast coloued say with splotches of red and wet tissue grey.AHhhhh the washing I forgot to put the washing machine on. efpjjGPgju'9jugj* smackinghead on keyboard*

----------


## Darlin

Unproductive. I lack inspiration.

----------


## smilingtearz

ummm......*deep in thought*

----------


## AimusSage

I feel neutral

----------


## smilingtearz

I feel like playing the guitar...
but my mom'd kill me... *trying to get her mind to feel like studying*

alright Im outta here...
Wish me luck for tomorrow!

----------


## rachel

I'm praying for you big time Eva. Darlin as your avy says'there is always hope'
Go watch a lotr movie and you'll be inspired big time.
I feel hopeful

----------


## Weeping Willow

Tierd! just got back from work and off to Spanish lesson! shish!

----------


## rachel

here is a hug dear Scher. And some real chocolate for you,it will elevate your feelings of happiness.
Riesa, you are so complex and sweet and intelligent and.... Dr. Suess, how funny. I love it. I just hate thing one and thing two don't you.? They seem evil somehow. And since Dr. Suess I have stopped longing for a moss covered credenza! Did you know little horse whisperer that originally Dr. Suess drew those creatures in an adult form and they were quite racy and to me gross. my daughter found them on the net wouldn't you know and she will never think of him the same!!
today i feel very calm despite the screaming right now( i must go) of baby hasia.
she just wants to be held and loved and her baba.(bottle)

----------


## samercury

Dizzy and confused....

----------


## AimusSage

Dazed And Confused - Led Zeppelin

Been dazed and confused for so long its not true,
Wanted a woman, never bargained for you.
Lots of people talk and few of them know,
Soul of a woman was created below. yeah!
You hurt and abused tellin all of your lies,
Run around sweet baby, lord how they hypnotize.
Sweet little baby, I dont know where youve been,
Gonna love you baby, here I come again.
Every day I work so hard
Bringin home my hard earned pay
Try to love you baby, but you push me away.
Dont know where youre goin
Only know just where youve been,
Sweet little baby, I want you again.
Been dazed and confused for so long, its not true,
Wanted a woman, never bargained for you.
Take it easy baby, let them say what they will.
Will your tongue wag so much when I send you the bill?

----------


## Nightshade

Out of it, sort of floaty. 
I wonder why....*crash*
well that brought me back with a thump note to self questions can somtimes be annoying. 
 :FRlol:

----------


## smilingtearz

Rachel your prayers have borne good fruit... this is the most wonderful exam i have ever ever given!!!!!!!


and thanks to everyone who wished me the best, you're all really really wonderful people.. :Smile:

----------


## rachel

I am SO glad. I will admit my stomach sort of ached with not worry really but anticipation. I will tell my children and they will be so happy. You are the best Eva and I know you will make a HUGE difference in the lives of many for good.

----------


## smilingtearz

jeez...why am i blushing  :Blush:

----------


## rachel

AW blushing. come here and let me pinch your cheeks and you can blush some more. Hey look everyone Eva is as red as a crimson rose. anyone else feel like lining up to pinch her adorable little face eh?

I feel t i r e d

----------


## smilingtearz

Now im actually red in the face!!  :Biggrin: 

and im tierd and sleepy, my hair's all messy, my eyelids are battling against my effort to keep them away from each other...Im wondering what to write and Rachel's making me blush!

Good night! (i've already said that 10 minutes ago in another thread, and twenty minutes ago in another!)

----------


## Riesa

> . I just hate thing one and thing two don't you.? They seem evil somehow. And since Dr. Suess I have stopped longing for a moss covered credenza! Did you know little horse whisperer that originally Dr. Suess drew those creatures in an adult form and they were quite racy and to me gross. my daughter found them on the net wouldn't you know and she will never think of him the same!!
> today i feel very calm despite the screaming right now( i must go) of baby hasia.
> she just wants to be held and loved and her baba.(bottle)



I know what you mean, I have the book 'The Secret Art of Dr. Seuss', and while allowing the man his adult nature, it does make me slightly uneasy. Like Elmo dancing the tango with sultry eyes, have you seen that, ew. 
All of mine have had a Baba too. We phase them out at 4. 
Ah, the screams, the screams, they deafen me.  :Wink:  Hang in there, Mamacita.

----------


## rachel

thank you madame. I nursed my second and third until they were three. I had to practically beat them off with a baseball bat to make them just have a glass of juice.
Desi said one day with tears in her eyes "please I'm just a baby, can't I just have some"
talk about heartbreak. But I got so run down and ill, I had to say enough. 
Mamacita, hmm I rather feel like having a tortilla right about now.
that elmo thing really bothered me. It was as if someone else was in charge of that business

----------


## Riesa

three years! you're a regular milk machine, woman.
I thought I was doing great giving them each a year.
Baba's are sippy cups around here, to be precise.
I just ate tortillas for lunch.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

:Confused:  what elmo thing, m feeling great went out bought tinsel and chritmas crackers basic to make a feast are in the fridge now all I need is Icecream, fizzy water apple juice, maybe sopme presnets and My suprise will be ready when everyone gets home from schooltommorow, I love making plans.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

wow I wish I was coming.
I bet everything looks beautiful and happy and sparkly.
it is just before bed and I am feeling reflective.

----------


## kilted exile

Knackered...

----------


## samercury

Happy-ish. . .. ... . .

----------


## Anon22

In extreme thought...

----------


## Weeping Willow

COLD  :Cold:  it's fainlly raining here!!!! horay!!! horay!!!

----------


## rachel

like leftover haggis.

----------


## Kaltrina

sleepy, a little cold and with a mild sore throat...  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

:Blush:   :Blush: 

embaressed

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I was captivated, and lost in thought.

----------


## smilingtearz

sad  :Frown: ... my sister's in a big problem at school, its sad to see her so troubled...

----------


## Alex E Art

Angry...
Some people don't understand themselves  :Smile: 
And make stupid acts...
It makes me angry...

----------


## Jay

~ headache ~

----------


## rachel

worried for Eva's sister. I will pray

----------


## samercury

:Frown: 
Small speck of dust at the bottom of the ocean. .. . ...

----------


## Anon22

Lost......

----------


## rachel

hugs for both of you.
in pain

----------


## Scheherazade

Like I am in Seattle...

----------


## Pensive

Angry...........

----------


## shortysweetp

tired but glad the first week of class is half over last two days are my short days so wheee  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> Like I am in Seattle...


What does that mean? Sleepless? cold? wet and windy?
Seattle is wet and windy isn't it ?? 
 :Confused:  confused

----------


## Kaltrina

cold  :Cold:  can't warm up even though I am practically hugging the heater...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

Maybe you need to warm up from the inside, think thick hot soup, hot rice etc etc
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

how do you know what I am thinking of... heheheh. yep that's a good advice and it's as if you were a psychic because I love rice too much and I was thinking of eating rice the whole day long...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

What type? Basmati, american long grain? wild rice? Egyptian round rice??
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

lol  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  every type, just as long as it is rice... hehehe

----------


## smilingtearz

:Banana: ...my sister's out of trouble...thank you for praying Rachel.. :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

Thats nice Eva, so Kaltrina do you have any good recipies (Im supposed to be collecting for when I leave home in september)
 :Biggrin:  Dont we have a recipie thread somwhere??

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

I think we should have a recipie thread... well I don't do many experiments but I like the way we make rice... we make it on the baking pan, we fry it first then we put the water of the boiled meat and we bake it and afterwards we add the meat... if you like I can write you a PM with the recipes....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Ahh This s simlarto an eguyyptien type of rice (ps I found a thread) its called De--I cant spell it means Yummy!
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Kaltrina

> ...(ps I found a thread) its called De--I cant spell it means Yummy!


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## rachel

Kaltrina,
is that you on your avy. how regal and pretty. I have some good rice receipes Night but you can go on to Google and print rice receipes and get an avalanche of yummy ones.
Oh my Eva, I just pm'd you and didn't know about your sister. disregard!!!!!! 
give her a hug for me please.

----------


## Riesa

Sleepy, the puppy has been keeping me awake, oh dear.

----------


## rachel

poor Riesa. Here climb up on the rocking chair. here's a blankie for puppy put it on your lap and rock away. I 'll watch over the babies. night night.

----------


## Kaltrina

yes Rachel that is me... thank you  :Blush:  
I have a sore throat today... I can't swallow anything...  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I hope that you will be alright Kaltrina.

----------


## Kaltrina

no I am not getting any better only worse...I can't swallow at all and my body is aching, I feel fragile as if every minute I can break a bone... aaaaggggghhhhh
 :Rage:

----------


## smilingtearz

I feel...okay...umm...musical again...


Aww...kaltrina... I hope you'll be fine soon...
Did you take any medicine?

----------


## Kaltrina

yes I did but nothing... and I drank a lot of tea but I'll do something when I get home... thanks

----------


## rachel

Kaltrina,
make sure you don't have mono, please don't fool about with throat things. They are often just a symptom of something very serious. I landed in hospital for nearly a month because I ignored a very very sore throat.Don't let it get to the point your throat starts to close up as mine did. not trying to scare you but unless you truly know what is wrong you should not try to self medicate.

----------


## Anon22

Joyful....

----------


## rachel

happy that Digital is joyful

----------


## adilyoussef

Sick and very very bad.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Bummer--hope you feel better soon, Adel.

----------


## shortysweetp

i hope everyone get well soon. i am glad its friday and that we have monday off too  :Biggrin:

----------


## Anon22

yeah, friday the 13th!  :Biggrin:  dun dun dun... lol...

----------


## Pensive

> Sick and very very bad.


I hope that you will be hale and hearty as soon as possible.  :Smile:

----------


## rachel

I am feeling very grateful for baby Hasia's life being spared. very very grateful

----------


## Virgil

> no I am not getting any better only worse...I can't swallow at all and my body is aching, I feel fragile as if every minute I can break a bone... aaaaggggghhhhh


Sounds like the flu, Kaltrina. Take plenty of fluids and lots of rest, especially if you have fever. If the fever gets too high please seek medical advice.

----------


## Virgil

> Sleepy, the puppy has been keeping me awake, oh dear.


He likes to bark? Or is it he just has to go out (bathroom break) frequently. With Brandi (and Sasha too before her) when they were pups we would keep them in a large box (like a computer monitor box with the folding flaps duct taped up) they couldn't climb out by the side of the bed (my side of course) and when they would whine in the middle of the night I would stick my arm over the bed to pet them to calm them down, or if they continued then that meant they had to go. And of course I would have to take them, throw a jacket on and go to the backyard. Kind of like a baby crying in the middle of the night.

----------


## Riesa

Just every time I hear him snuffle I wake up, I have a mother's _bionic_ hearing. He is being crate trained, but as he is still just 7 weeks (today) he has to go out at night frequently. It's not so bad once I'm out; the moon has been almost full and the air feels tropical somehow in the middle of the night. But dragging myself out of bed is not, not not! fun in the least. Interrupted REM sleep is not healthy. And you are right about it being like a baby.  :Biggrin:  

As to how I am feeling today, again with the _tired_, and concerned about baby Hasia.

----------


## Virgil

Here's Brandi at several weeks old poking her nose over of her box.

----------


## Virgil

Here's another inside the box, but I had to crop the dickens out of it, so I don't know if you get the feel of the whole thing. We waited until she outgrew the box for actual crate training. The crate would have been too big for us and the box was just right. You can see we had padding, I think it was a sheep skin and a little blanket too. Oh and lots of toys.

----------


## Logos

Aw, what a cutie Virgil  :Smile:

----------


## Weeping Willow

Wow.. how cute!!!!!!! cool Virg'!

Hmm feeling fine except hte annoying pain in my hand telling me to stop using the computer!  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

Drained..............
 :Yawnb:

----------


## Outlander

How am I feeling today?

humm, I'll get back to you yesterday.

----------


## Riesa

She's a sweet looking pup, Virgil. But I betcha wouldn't trade her grown up self for those puppy days.

----------


## Virgil

> She's a sweet looking pup, Virgil. But I betcha wouldn't trade her grown up self for those puppy days.


Well, yes and no. A friend at the time asked me for advice on getting a dog and I told him to get an adult. But there were good moments too.
Hey, the key is exercise. A tired pup is a good pup.

----------


## Anon22

Lol, how sweet.

----------


## samercury

Feeling.....  :Brickwall: 

sweet

----------


## Pensive

Good..........

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Hopeful.Sleepless in thought's wilderness.

----------


## adilyoussef

I feel like a stone.

----------


## Kaltrina

> Sounds like the flu, Kaltrina. Take plenty of fluids and lots of rest, especially if you have fever. If the fever gets too high please seek medical advice.


 thank you Virgil for caring and in fact I had to go the doctor immediately because my throat was just getting worse and when i got home that night I couldn't even breathe properly. the doctor gave me three shots one after another because he said I had a big infection on my throat... I continued with the shots for three days and now I am feeling much better... even though my throat is still a little sore, but I am feeling far better... 
and Virgil Brandi is so cuteeeee....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

I'm glad Kaltrina is feeling better.

I'm feeling resistant to housework, again.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling disappointed and I am angry at fate.  :Rage:  

"Man proposes but God disposes."

----------


## adilyoussef

Don't be so dear Glady. It might have been for something good to you.

----------


## Pensive

Thanks, you have made me feel a litle better. That is what my mother is saying.

----------


## smilingtearz

feeling like a lump of ameoba!

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling?? I don't know... how weird!!...  :Goof:

----------


## Nightshade

grateful but tierd.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Weeping Willow

Wish i was a sloth...  :As Sleep:

----------


## Darlin

Good. Life is good!  :Smile:

----------


## adilyoussef

Exhausted...................

----------


## Koa

undecisional (is that even a word?) and confused and i don't want to grow up  :Rolleyes:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I think you mean "indecisive."  :Tongue:

----------


## Koa

Possibly...  :Blush:  ...actually i was going to say "undecisive" cos I never know if it's in- or un-, but "undecisional" felt more radical... Like not in this situation, but in every situation... But I suppose this won't make the word exist LOL  :Wink:  Thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

Dizzy dizzy dizzy. Wanna get to sleep. I tink I'll fetch a book till I'm gone. I need rest.

----------


## Riesa

It's a beautiful wintry day. The kids are all at school, I've got a lot of time to myself. Life is good.

----------


## adilyoussef

Glad to see beautiful faces and hear that my friends are feeling better.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Restless, and intrigued.

----------


## emily655321

So ... so weird. A little bit like the world isn't real at all. Perhaps I'm dehydrated? Perhaps it's lady-hormones. Perhaps a nutrient-deficiency. Many possibilities. I couldn't sleep last night; my thoughts were dream-like, but my body wouldn't sleep. Not restless, like when I usually can't sleep. Like a ghost; like it didn't matter what my body did, I didn't mind. I just lay there and stared for hours. Like I was drunk, but I wasn't.

It's been a very long time since I felt I was going crazy. Then today the thought occurred that I might have mania of some kind. Except that I don't feel restless. Just like I'm drunk.

----------


## samercury

Welcome to my life.....

Now- Happy ^o^

----------


## Alex E Art

-32 Cels. outdoor  :Frown: 

i'm at home all the day

*mad*

----------


## Themis

I´m feeling sad.  :Frown:

----------


## adilyoussef

Tired before a long day work.

----------


## samercury

> I´m feeling sad.


Why?

feeling....:/

----------


## Nightshade

tierd so tierd -been like this all week  :Yawnb:

----------


## Riesa

I am feeling so happy and relieved that this long week is over at last. It's Friday!!!
And I am in awe of my brand new donkeylet that was born last night.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Congratulations!!

----------


## Riesa

Thank you! I figure you are talking to me and not just shouting out how you are feeling today in one word!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

I'm feeling tired.  I was on a business trip for the past couple of days and didn't have access to a real computer. Thanks to all who were concerned.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Hey virg'! wondered where you dissappered!,,,, good to have you back! and here is a hot cup of coffee for you to make you feel better!

----------


## adilyoussef

Feeling like an old man. Dizzy

----------


## Outlander

blah bla blah; and so on.  :Smile:

----------


## Outlander

I've run out of nuts, and my chips are stale, ....That sucks.

Also, New England is cold.

----------


## Virgil

> Feeling like an old man. Dizzy


Adil - When I look at your avatar I envision you as an old man. When you said you felt like an old man (quoted above) I went and checked your bio and you're only 24! You're such a young man. I hope you get you're youth back. Feel better.

----------


## Riesa

Me too, (following Virgil around the threads) Now that is a picture I would like to see on the Lit net photoalbum.. adil, that is.

----------


## Virgil

> Hey virg'! wondered where you dissappered!,,,, good to have you back! and here is a hot cup of coffee for you to make you feel better!


Thanks Willow. I appreciate everyone's concern. Before I left I thought about saying something, but I was confident that the hotel would have internet access. I was wrong.

----------


## Pensive

Yo Yo Yo Mama Yo Yo Yo Ma Yo Yo Yo Ma

Please bring me a cup of tea
Or I will drown in the sea

Bring me a cup of tea
Othrwise I will drown in the sea

Yo Yo Yo Yo Tea Yo Yo Yo Yo Tea

I want tea!

----------


## Themis

> Why?


Because the case I got for my exam obviously wasn't as easy as I thought it was. I got at least two delicts wrong because I confused them with another one and one I didn't get at all because I forgot to think about it.


So, feeling today: generally still sad, but right now, mainly tired.

----------


## Molko

Upset :'( ............................................

----------


## Pensive

Upset, Why?

----------


## Molko

Well, my "friend" isn't talking to me, and I don't know what I did wrong  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

How am I feeling its the weekend and Im going to work then straight after Im going to my volantary job ( both of which I love when I get there its just I want to stay in bed with a book.....
 :Bawling: 
 :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

Annoyed.....It was unseasonably warm yesterday (11C) and I had hoped to go out and play some rugby today, but of course it decided to snow.  :Rage:   :Rage:

----------


## Virgil

:Flare:   :Flare:  Burning feeling in my stomach. Acid indigestion.  :Flare:

----------


## Koa

lost lost lost lost lost lost lost lost lost

----------


## Nightshade

Poor kilted  :Biggrin:  cheer up, the snow might have just saved you a few bones and a visit to the A&E.

NOw me I feel great, Top of the world I heard from my best friend who I havent heard from since 0ctober 21st 2004 (everyone seems to think its wierd I know the date but it was in my inbox so how could I not *shrugs*, This is very very good becasue I dont make real REAL forever friends easily.
(and I think there is somthig wrong with my scales Ive been eatring choclate and appear to be losing weight :Eek2:  )
 :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

I feel like a prey hunted by time?

----------


## rachel

> Annoyed.....It was unseasonably warm yesterday (11C) and I had hoped to go out and play some rugby today, but of course it decided to snow.


Now Kilted 
you know it is not the Scottish way to whine about a wee bit of snow.
Just have a pint and get out there, but wear jeans under your kilt.
In no time you won't notice it isn't spring and probably the whole neighborhood will be out taking pictures or cam cording you. See how you can turn the whole thing around and have a fab time?  :FRlol:

----------


## rachel

> I feel like a prey hunted by time?


Dear Adil,
then I pray for rest and much more time for you, that you might have the joy of accomplishing all you need to do and have time even left over to just live and be happy.

----------


## emily655321

Mad, so mad, so mad.  :Flare:   :Rage:   :Flare:   :Rage:   :Flare: 

The owner of the shop in which I toil has really, really gaudy taste. She loves bright fuscias and pinks, and all sorts of other stuff I can't stand. But she laid out a plan of how she'd like the big store window to be done for Valentine's Day, and I spent all Monday and Tuesday making a great big fuscia-and-pink monstrosity for her, which she saw on Wednesday and _loved_, she just couldn't stop saying how great it was. So on Wednesday I started doing the other, smaller window the way _I_ liked it: all white with a single red flower in a tall glass vase, and other red touches scattered throughout. I finished it on Thursday. It was very beautiful, and I was very, very proud. I was going to bring my camera to work on Friday and take a picture of it, but I forgot.

Today I was going to the grocery store and saw the window. The red flower has been replaced by a giant bouquet of huge pink roses. A cascade of random pink merchandise has been dumped into the middle of my painstakingly-arranged display. I am still slightly in shock, as the opportunity to rip the culprit limb-from-limb has still yet to present itself, but the likelihood is that it was my boss who did it, and I will have to paint on a smile and tell her how pretty it is come Monday. But all I really want to do is scream very loudly and destroy everything in my path, particularly anything PINK.

 :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Well, darn. I guess all I can say is that I hope your boss doesn't come in dressed in a pink ballet outfit (anyone remember the Oscars maybe one or two years back? Lara Flynn Boyle?)

----------


## samercury

Please...no more pink- I've seen it enough today  :Cold: 
 :Frown:

----------


## Chava

YES!!!! Fantastic! Just finished a 9 page math portfolio!!! YES, WOW, SO HAPPY!, I'm free! 
And, besides that, all lessons are cancelled tomorrow except english where we're watching Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind for two lessons!
THAT means i don't have to be in school untill 10 am! and i can leave at 11.30! WOW
I love government underfunded schools!

----------


## rachel

Oh Em
I am truly sorry. Your display was so classic, so poetic. I had to attend a series of business women's luncheons and OH MY GOD, please forgive me God but the pounds of pink rouge on faces , the loud eye hurting pink suits with huge flowers that I thought had buttons to squirt water from, the nausea of it. I like delicate pink but this was just awful I tried to get into the spirit of things but aside from genuinely liking the ladies I felt very tired from all that stuff. I kept thinking I was at a raggedy Anne convention! I am so very sorry. I wish you would have taken the picture. I wish you could stay late and redo it and quickly take a picture.That is like when I sculpted busts of the characters from The Robe and was so proud. I came home one day to find a pile of money on the mantel. My father sold them and handed me the money. I felt like burning the money. always money money money. ( okay I could use some now.)

CHAVA 
I hated the Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind, although I love both Jim Carey and Kate Winslet(Em you would love her hair) It literally terrified me, especially one scene and I thought I would freak out. my heart was pounding and Desi, who got me to watch it told me how she watches it all the time. I had to actually pray to get thru it. never again. never....never. never.

----------


## Riesa

Pink sounds so awful the way you describe it. To me a pale pink is lovely, very restful, my favorite, watered pink silk or watery pink in a watercolor.
I am very sorry about your display Emily, I would have wanted to KILL. That creation still lives inside you. I've lost some art before and it still gives me chest pains to think about it. :Frown: 
And I'm feeling:
Just sad, tired, defeated.

----------


## Nightshade

I am not a pink fan but have sadly come to the conclusion that the colour suits me very well. But a pink suit?! How can anyone be expected to take you seriously if your dressed in a pink suit!
 :FRlol:

----------


## Outlander

Today, I have to go where I do not want too.
Participate, in something, that I would rather not.
Bid farewell, to what I would like to keep.
And return, with a distressed mind.
I have to go shopping.

----------


## rachel

outlander

I hear you. I have to go too.

----------


## Wirhe

A mix of impatience and laziness. Would want to do some work, but still...

----------


## rachel

I feel totally wrung out emotionally. Think I will have dinner and go to bed.

----------


## Pensive

Over-Burdened.

----------


## Nightshade

caffinated :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

Freezing cold...  :Cold: 

@Night me love the smilie

----------


## Nightshade

OH disaster! oh catstrophe!!
Ive lost my wallent with all my money, and my bank details and my bank card and my driving lisense and my train cards and my supermarket cards.....
Where cold it have gone?!  :Eek2:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Uh-oh...that can't be good!

----------


## Themis

Happ, happy, happy, HAPPY!  :Biggrin:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## rachel

Night,
I am praying for you. That exact thing happened to me three nights ago. When I got home from the supermarket all was gone, even all of Hasia's documentation. I prayed non stop as I made my way back and I didn't find it.
When I got home Travis opened the door and said some ladies had phoned about the wallet but he didn't know who. Ten minutes later the doorbell rang and about six pairs of girl/boy teens were standing there. A guy gave me a big smile and handed me my wallet. They had gone thru the phonebook and phoned everyone with my last name and then had walked quite a ways to give it to me. And the cash was still there as I later found out. I couldn't believe it. I felt weak with relief.I pray the same good thing happens to you.

----------


## adilyoussef

Asking me how I feel, she passed her hand
Over my head and smiled
There I stood amazed not knowing what to tell
"Happy to see her or pains are getting worst"
I sat there gazing at her conforting eyes
Urging me to get over it
I bear it no more but to my mother's eyes
I can't say no even I can't get over it
Tired I'm and I see no better future 
Not knowing how I can get over it

----------


## Nightshade

Ohh thanks rachel. The thing is IM 90% sure its somwher in this house but I was rushing around and picked it up and put it siomwhere "just till I finish what Im doing" and now I cant rember where.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## No One

1337!!11!!!1!!

----------


## Chava

Suddenly very tired.. i shall go to bed now... I'm in love.

----------


## RobinHood3000

To No_One: Uh...huh. Well, if that's how you're feeling...

To Chava: Ooh, really? With whom?

A smidgen stressed.

----------


## Outlander

Tested....

Test : any critical examination or decisive trial.

Slick : smart, clever; now often adroit in trickery

Today, I do not feel like sharing my Sensorium. 

*Wraps foil around head*

----------


## Nightshade

Well now whats the word mellow
Been a bit of an UP and down day though what with all the AHHHHHH where my wallet, stressing out about trying to get holdm of people and bouncing off the walls on caffine highs.
In fact I feel like trying to find a way to make Robin fall off his chair laughing andthus destress him.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Darlin

Pretty good. 'Twas a nice day today.

----------


## kilted exile

contemplative

----------


## Virgil

> Asking me how I feel, she passed her hand
> Over my head and smiled
> There I stood amazed not knowing what to tell
> "Happy to see her or pains are getting worst"
> I sat there gazing at her conforting eyes
> Urging me to get over it
> I bear it no more but to my mother's eyes
> I can't say no even I can't get over it
> Tired I'm and I see no better future 
> Not knowing how I can get over it


Adil - You seem down. Is there anything I can say to make you feel better? Whatever I can do through cyberspace, I'll try.

----------


## Cherub

Heady!

Had this lingering headache all day and my brain feels like a lead weight. Think a quick nap is in order  :Yawnb:

----------


## samercury

Feeling hyper  :FRlol:

----------


## adilyoussef

Feeling like a newborn.

----------


## Nightshade

Bit gittery first driving lesson since June !

----------


## Nightshade

stoodup- The driving instructer never turned up. She didnt call either which is annoying to say the least
 :Mad:

----------


## adilyoussef

Feel like a sleepy stone. I have to go to sleep.

----------


## Virgil

Glad you're feeling better adil. Me? Indigestion again. I hope there's nothing wrong with my stomach.

----------


## samercury

....aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh......

----------


## adilyoussef

> Glad you're feeling better adil. Me? Indigestion again. I hope there's nothing wrong with my stomach.


Hope you get over it soon. Indigestion becomes a part of my life. There's something wrong with my stomach. But I'm getting used to it. It's lasting for years now.

I feel tired after a long day work. Getting some rest maybe.

----------


## Nightshade

Like I went through a hedge backwards.  :Yawnb: 
:: :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

the first opportunity i really got to drive was when my father and little stepbrother and i were on our way to Drumheller(dinosaur bone country) from Calgary. He stopped the car and allowed me to drive the rest of the way. I just stepped on the gas and didn't take my foot off the pedal for the next eighty miles! I saw a squirrel on the road and swerved to miss it, into the ditch, out of the ditch, still flying. By the time we got to the farm my brother was throwing up out the window and my father couldn't speak.
I was fine and just needed a glass of water. driving makes you thirsty.

----------


## rachel

oh right, let me see.
I feel sad but not hopeles-tired but not without energy. uncreative but with still a tiny spark that might go off while i am writing. but I might have to tie my head to the top of the window so it stays up despite my wanting to go to sleep.

----------


## rdunlap

ubiquitous

----------


## Nightshade

:Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:

----------


## Pensive

Tired......

----------


## adilyoussef

In a way releaved that I've finished a part of the work.

----------


## Pensive

Now, I have started to feel a little depressed...

Hey Adil, it is nice to see you.

----------


## rachel

glad because I heard from someone I love very much.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Glad to see rachel, but a little confused that she's posting...YOU SHOULD BE RESTING!!

----------


## rachel

hullo, had a little extra time today and needed to get some things posted. then rest and time with baby and finish painting, which I find very peaceful once all the taping and cutting in is finished M'Lord. See I am glad I did too because I got to see your post and post under you.

----------


## samercury

Feeling...  :Biggrin:   :Frown:   :Mad:   :Confused:   :Smile:   :Nod:   :FRlol: ...meli-melo

----------


## Wirhe

Slightly annoyed and, at the same time, somewhat curious. Why is it that people get pissed off so easily...?

----------


## samercury

Chewing gum on the road.........

----------


## kilted exile

Confident.....

----------


## adilyoussef

Tired..................

----------


## Themis

happy, very happy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Absolutely infuriated.  :Rage:  What a tough day at work. On one of my projects I just got my budget for the year reduced by 20%. I am ANGRY. Damn it.  :Rage:

----------


## Riesa

That is terrible, Virgil.  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> That is terrible, Virgil.


Thanks Riesa. What makes it really infuriating is that it's because of political squabbling. I don't know how I'm going to juggle the tasks, but I'm determined to meet all my promised accomplishments. It'll take a little luck, but if I don't quite do it, now I have an excuse. But excuses are words; at the end of the day accomplishments are what matter, for me personally. I work to do something, not just collect a paycheck, although that's necessary.

----------


## Riesa

_The secret of getting ahead is getting started. The secret of getting started is breaking your complex overwhelming tasks into small manageable tasks, and then starting on the first one. 
Mark Twain_

I'm sure you'll do it first rate, my dear friend.  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

Frustrated...

----------


## Darlin

Good. Not sleepy, writing's coming along well, vacation's next week. Excellent might better describe it!

----------


## Riesa

sad, and downright miserable.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, I'm sorry, Riesa. What's the matter?

----------


## Riesa

I feel small around smart people....

----------


## IrishCanadian

I'v never posted here before ... but today I was down, waaay down ... and now I'm very happy. I'v been smiling for a few hours now.

----------


## Pensive

Emotional..........

----------


## Fontainhas

magnanimous.

----------


## kilted exile

Deeply annoyed. Not a single thing has gone right today.

----------


## Themis

Like this:  :Rage:   :Flare:   :Brickwall:

----------


## Virgil

Exhausted. Day long meetings should be banned. My brain was fried by 3 o'clock and has yet to recover.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Deep-fried or stir-fried?

----------


## Virgil

> Deep-fried or stir-fried?


  :FRlol:  Deep fried. I see you got your original avatar back. I like you this way.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Thanks--had to stay loyal to my handle, after all...

----------


## Riesa

Robin, it's definitely my favorite too.

I'm feeling thankful.

----------


## adilyoussef

Sometimes, when I'm cool, calm and peaceful, I have the urge to write, to express my feelings and my thoughts, and to be alone. Now that I'm being so, my peace of mind has been disturbed by some people. I've lost that feeling now and ...

----------


## Pensive

Adil, I hope that you will feel better and you will get that feeling back. *smiles*

----------


## Miss Darcy

Today I feel...enormously thankful and relieved. Just now, a little sleepy, too...maybe...I...should...get...off...the........ ..........................................

----------


## RobinHood3000

Methinks Miss Darcy's head landed on the "." key.

----------


## papayahed

I'm in a quandry.

----------


## emily655321

I don't want to save my stir-fry for next week's dinners. I want to eat it all nowww... and get really fat, and then move to a planet where me being fat is considered really hot.

----------


## rachel

try moderation Em. eat three grains of rice today and then three tomorrow and so on. and chew each grain for six minutes. if that doesn't make you feel nauseated and not hungry I don't know what will


I am wishing I could give Adil a for real hug and say something that would make him feel truly happy.  :Wink:

----------


## adilyoussef

> I am wishing I could give Adil a for real hug and say something that would make him feel truly happy.


As though it has already been done. How could I not feel good after reading such warm words? I'm feeling wonderful!

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling pleasant today.

----------


## emily655321

Sad and confused.

----------


## samercury

:Mad:   :Rage:   :Mad:

----------


## Riesa

Sad, now. What's wrong with everybody?

----------


## rachel

Nothing is wrong with anyone dearest, it is that which has come against everyone that is wrong. Only that. 
knock knock Riesa.....who's there? orange. orange who? 
orange ya gonna accept this hug and kiss from me?  :Banana:   :FRlol:   :Banana:

----------


## Riesa

oh, Rachel, you better put that in the 'cheese' thread. hahaha. Nice to see you around the forum, dearie. kiss kiss.

----------


## kilted exile

happy, confused, contemplative and crazy rolled into one

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Nothing is wrong with anyone dearest, it is that which has come against everyone that is wrong. Only that. 
> knock knock Riesa.....who's there? orange. orange who? 
> orange ya gonna accept this hug and kiss from me?


Aww, nutbunnies. Now I'm all jealous.  :Frown:   :Tongue:

----------


## adilyoussef

Tired...and fed up by work. It's like moving in a clozed circal.

----------


## rachel

here Adil,
just let us put our arms around you and take some of your pain. Things WILL get better.
M'Lord what are nutbunnies?

How am I feeling? The fact that I am AM feeling is very wonderful.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

lonely and blue... nothing unsual lately

----------


## rachel

here Banshee, kisses and hugs from me and Willow.Things will get better.

I am feeling gloriously happy because Willow will not go into the reserves.And grateful, so very grateful.
And thrilled-thank you Adil-you are BEAUTIFUL!

----------


## Virgil

Very tired. Run down. Just home from three day business trip. 

Hi all.

----------


## rachel

poor Virgil. Have a lot of vitamin c, hugs from all of us and your wife, kiss from Brandi. Then after a nice hot shower just climb in bed with a good book of poetry. You will be fine.Oh and don't forget a plate of good cheese, crackers and your favorite wine. 

I am feeling too cold to go outside, but I must. I can do this, I can do this.

----------


## Virgil

Thanks Rachel. I hate the winter. How cold is it by you?

----------


## Riesa

Poor coldies, it's 63 degrees at 9:26 p.m. but what I really want is some RAIN!!!

----------


## Pensive

Gloomy plus Gay

----------


## IrishCanadian

Snow storm for the past three days.
I'm feeling tired and slightly affectionate.

----------


## rachel

> Thanks Rachel. I hate the winter. How cold is it by you?


You are welcome. I wish I could do more.
To answer your question it was warm enough most of the day that people were not even wearing jackets.
But this evening as I took Hasia for our customary two block walk to pick up some things at the store it was very cold. The water that I have no idea where it came from that was on one of the sidewalks was frozen but I don't know what the temperature actuallly was. I find the constant change up and down to be quite exhausting.

I am feeling just a little unreal because I am tired. When I used to work grave yard shift I got this feeling around two in the morning. It is sort of like a flash back or something and I feel all tense as if the medic alert or lifeline is going to go off.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Rachel, thanks for your kind words  :Wink:  Though being blue seems to be my normal state lately... hm... at least i get a nice shade of blue with people like you around!  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

<- blue  :Wink:   :Tongue: 

anyways, right now I'm feeling HUNGRY  :Tongue:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Hm... thinking of starting a blue club... anyone else for joining? :P

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Glad I have no classes today but nervous about the teaching application I just turned in.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Hm... thinking of starting a blue club... anyone else for joining? :P


I think we know what the anthem would be...

_I'm blue, da ba dee da ba dye, da ba dee, da ba dye..._

----------


## Keltic Banshee

LOL! That really made me laugh!

----------


## Virgil

AAAaaaaHHhhhh!!! I got squirrels in my attic. I hear them prancing around up there right above me as I type. They've already put a hole in my roof. AAAaaahhhh!!! My roofer says I need an exterminator. On one hand I feel bad for the little buggers--it's curtains for them--but on the other hand they're destroying my house.

----------


## RobinHood3000

~as Green Arrow, climbs into Virgil's attic~

_Shhh...be vewy, vewy quiet...I'm huntin' squiwels...huh-uh-uh-uh-uh!_

----------


## Virgil

> ~as Green Arrow, climbs into Virgil's attic~
> 
> _Shhh...be vewy, vewy quiet...I'm huntin' squiwels...huh-uh-uh-uh-uh!_


  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling depressed for I have to do all my homework today plus Maths practice. Why didn't I study before? Why do I always leave things on the last day? *asking herself in rage*

----------


## Darlin

Poor Pensive, my daughter does the same thing no matter how much I get on her about that! 

In the meantime I'm feeling just like Tony the Tiger . . . Grreat!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Exasperated. It's been snowing all night and and now it's 11:20 AM and still snowing. We've already got a foot (about 30 cm) of snow, and they're predicting it will stop by 4 PM, another 4 and half hours. Perhaps I should get out there and start cleaning, but I don't want to. Luckily I got the snow blower to work yesterday, and that should help. The problem however with all that snow in a city is that there is no place to put it.

----------


## samercury

> Exasperated. It's been snowing all night and and now it's 11:20 AM and still snowing. We've already got a foot (about 30 cm) of snow, and they're predicting it will stop by 4 PM, another 4 and half hours. Perhaps I should get out there and start cleaning, but I don't want to. Luckily I got the snow blower to work yesterday, and that should help. The problem however with all that snow in a city is that there is no place to put it.


;lol:
love snow  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> ;lol:
> love snow


Yeah, but I bet you don't have to shovel it or drive in it.  :Eek2:

----------


## samercury

> Yeah, but I bet you don't have to shovel it or drive in it.


 :Goof: 
I don't drive but I do shovel it  :Tongue:  *yay*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling... *beating her head against the wall*

----------


## Jay

blonde  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Riesa

Lightheaded and dizzy. More than usual.

----------


## Virgil

Not bad. I didn't go to work today. Too much damn snow.

----------


## Pensive

Happy!!!!!

----------


## Kaltrina

happy, weird, nostalgic, worried... all that in the same time...  :Goof:

----------


## Themis

Typically student-ish : tired, guilty, not so guilty, sad, but then, why am I grinning? Alright, once and for all: strange

----------


## Keltic Banshee

lost... anyone has a map of life? or the instruction manual for life? if so please let me know 

(yes, i know, i'm crazy, what did you expect from an IT geek?  :Tongue:  ) (and yes, geek girls do exist, we are not an urban leged, we are real  :Rolleyes: )

Anyway, after a lot of  :Crash:  and  :Brickwall:  , i'm finally going to try and get some sleep  :Yawnb:  (it's over 3 in the morning here... )

----------


## RobinHood3000

Behold! The SoJ of all geek culture! A geeky girl!!  :Eek:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

:Tongue:  Why do people usually react like that? LOL

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling proud of the silly poem I have written.

----------


## adilyoussef

Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired Tired tired Tired Tired of writing tired

----------


## RobinHood3000

Adil takes repetitive stress syndrome to a WHOLE new level.

Whoo! Someone who gets the SoJ joke!

...you did get it, right, Keltic Banshee?

----------


## CuRlZa

Happy..WISH there was snow in australia at the moment

----------


## Keltic Banshee

:Tongue:  you were referring to Diablo II, weren't you?  :Rolleyes:  Otherwise I think I have played videogames for too long!  :Biggrin: 

Going back to topic... I'm still blue... bluer than usual.

----------


## RobinHood3000

YES!!! Someone who understands my pain!

----------


## Virgil

Tired and down. I've been better.

----------


## Riesa

Virgil, My spirits have lifted somewhat, thanks to you. I hope you are feeling a little better too.

----------


## Virgil

I'm better today too. Looking forward to a three day weekend. I'm off for President's day Monday.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Sounds like fun, Virg. Still snowed in?

----------


## adilyoussef

Sad for Rachel's sister.

----------


## RobinHood3000

What? What's wrong with rachel's sister??

----------


## Virgil

No, snow has mostly melted. What's wrong with Rachel's sister? Before she went away she left me a PM saying that if someone expressed interest she was at a prayer retreat. I hope everything is OK.

----------


## samercury

:Bawling: .. .. .

----------


## RobinHood3000

Feeling slightly down now...

----------


## Virgil

Why is everyone down?

----------


## Pensive

It is Sunday today and tomorrow I have school. I am sad and yet excited too.

----------


## chef

I know the feeling

----------


## Riesa

lazy, and like a little kid because my mom is here visiting for a week.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling very bad, I am feeling that I am insane. What a fool I am! I started to read "The Posession" by Jaid Black instead of reading "Posession" by AS Bayyat. I don't think that anyone can do such a silly thing.

----------


## kilted exile

slightly crazy (have spent all day doing Darcy-Weisbach calculations, and staring at moody diagrams)

----------


## Taliesin

Insomniac

Not getting any sleep in the night despite being tired is depressive. Didn't go to school today. Got a few hours of sleep in the morning, at least, but still, it is just so depressive.

----------


## adilyoussef

> I am feeling very bad, I am feeling that I am insane. What a fool I am! I started to read "The Posession" by Jaid Black instead of reading "Posession" by AS Bayyat. I don't think that anyone can do such a silly thing.


I was feeling melancholic till I've read this. Don't worry Glady, it hapens a lot.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

bluer than usual...

----------


## kilted exile

Torn......My union is likely going on an illegal strike tomorrow, which I do not agree with at all. Do I cross the picket line and be termed a "scab" or take part in an action which hurts the general public and affects no change. I am currently opting towards crossing the line.

----------


## Themis

Like I should go straight back to bed.  :Sick:

----------


## Pensive

I want to sing sad songs. *singing sadly*

----------


## AimusSage

> Torn......My union is likely going on an illegal strike tomorrow, which I do not agree with at all. Do I cross the picket line and be termed a "scab" or take part in an action which hurts the general public and affects no change. I am currently opting towards crossing the line.


Don't do something you don't agree with, it's better to do something that is frowned upon by some, but for you is the right thing, then to betray your own conviction.

----------


## Riesa

> Like I should go straight back to bed.


This is exactly how I feel. Ugh, responsibilities.  :Mad:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

in the mood for re-writing (yet again) my old short story "it's the end of the world as we know it"... which is not a healthy mood to be in *sigh*

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Abandoned *sigh*

----------


## RobinHood3000

Not when you're on the LitNet Forums, you're not  :Smile: .

----------


## rachel

Banshee,
you know that is not true. And you know your soul mate and I would do anything for you. you ARE loved and valued. know that is true.

I am feeling , I don't know exactly how to even explain it. 
Move over Banshee.

----------


## Virgil

Banshee

I was just reading your profile and you say you're trying to make the best of what life brings to you. That is the best personal philosophy possible. We should all remember it. Keep it in mind when you come across tough days. Tough days happens to all of us.

----------


## simon

Is there nobody not on a binge downer mood? Lets bring in the light please, a slice of triple chocolate german cake all around and a mudslide to help ease it down. Now get back in the game.

----------


## rachel

ah Simon you are sweet. How are you feeling?
Calling Night, calling Willow, they know how to cheer us up. In the meantime, pss the cake and a tylenol please.thank you

----------


## simon

I lost my phone, which I origionally thought would not be so bad, but it kind of leaves me stranded here on a friday night eating rice crispy cereal for dinner and looking at a tv that has never broadcast more than fuzzies. Such is life, there are times for solitude which should be embraced as they come.

I happen to have just got a bottle of tylenol, I'll split the bottle with you. And hey for any of you who have trouble sleeping I drink Neocitran. I don't know if you can buy it anwhere but Canada, but it's supposed to help you go to sleep when you have a cold, and if you put alot of honey in it it's like a sweet tangy tea and not so bad, it usually gets me feeling woozy enough to want to shut my eyes and meet my bed fullforce.

----------


## rachel

thankyou Simon. I hope you get your phone back soon. I wish that so much for you.
I drank Neocitran once, lemon flavoured, in Nelson while at some friends house. I remember sitting on the bed thinking about getting home in time to do a few things before I went on duty later on. I woke up like four hours later and was late for work.
Simon do you watch the Julius and friends cartoons? just go on google and write julius and friends. I love them, they are so cool, Julius reminds me of Robinhood and one of my favorite episodes is the Feng shui one and also vinyl invasion.
try it, really. And if I may give you some bunny cookies I just made, yummy, and some hot chocolate.
cheers.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Well... thanks for all the support and positive thinking  :Wink:  but you know... knowing and feeling are two different things  :Wink:  and when I have days like these, I kinda feel much more negative than I "should" ... 

Rigth now... feeling sleepy *yawn*

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling quite good today.

----------


## simon

Today everything will be okay. Everything will be better.

Thanks for the cookie rachel. Hot chocolate is my favorite drink, have you ever tried mint hot chocolate?

----------


## rachel

yep, nummers.And I am so hoping you get your phone again. Do you have rotten Telus like we do here?
And you are right everything will be better today dear Simon.

I am feeling like I am suspended in a vacuum of quiet high up in the atmosphere.

----------


## Nightshade

in a word human.
Today I feel good ( might be because I finally had time to read?) but I no longer fell like mangled plastic

----------


## kilted exile

wonderful.

----------


## rachel

YES YES YES
I am so glad everything turned out. and now I don't have to pm you.
I am happy for you, you deserve good things Kilted.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

right now, and for no particular reason, turning to a bluer shade of blue... *Sigh*

----------


## rachel

Oh Banshee, 
Is there anything we can do. If so pm me. love and hugs.
Have to talked to Willow today? That should do the trick.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Thanks for caring, Rachel... it's just a matter of... dunno, time, perhaps...

----------


## Kaltrina

bored...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## samercury

feeling...alright  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling both happy and sad. *confused*

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling excited....

what's wrong Pensive?  :Wink:   :Wave:

----------


## Pensive

Hi Kalt, Nothing is wrong, I am not in the play for which I am glad as well as sad.

----------


## Kaltrina

oh that is sad, but don't worry... I believe in "Everything happens for a reason".  :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

I feel sad for Pensive. sorry honey, I can't think what happened.
I feel sad for my baby sister, but glad she has such a good husband, her best friend.

----------


## Pensive

Rachel, its alright. Right now, I am feeling very happy because we have a local holiday today and tomorrow I am going for picnic so I will take holiday tomorrow.

Two consecutive holidays, Hurray!

----------


## Anon22

Poetic for some reason... O.o

----------


## Stanislaw

Happy, A friend of mine presented an article to our history prof regarding the truth behind the soviet massacres of polish officers and citezens, and the teacher will use this article for the capestone class (the highest class level). I am very impressed that the teacher had the open mindedness to accept this article and happy for my friend for the recognition recieved. I think it is about time that the soviet atrossities are revealed and the truth so long denied Poland is revealed!

----------


## Jay

::cranky::

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Hysterical...

----------


## Mentor

> Tell us how you feel today with one word only! 
> 
> I will start:
> 
> numb



/curiouser

----------


## rachel

sad...........

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy................

----------


## Petrarch's Love

frazzled  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Dizzy  :Sick:

----------


## Nightshade

insulted ....Someone appeared to say I was all hugs and no brains. Now smilies perhaps I could understand but hugs?! 
((g))  :FRlol:   :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Tired..........................

----------


## Themis

Just a little tired, but then, it's about a quarter past one in the morning... Feeling tired now could be considered normal I guess.

----------


## Virgil

Great. My father passed a milestone.

----------


## Riesa

YAY! for Virg, and YAY for Jack for making his first basket ever!

I'm feeling the magic of spring in the air!

----------


## adilyoussef

Milancholic

----------


## Virgil

Drained. I wish work wasn't so overwhelming.

----------


## kilted exile

Sad, depressed, possibly even tearful

----------


## Virgil

What's the matter Kilt? I hope nothing too serious.

----------


## kilted exile

> What's the matter Kilt? I hope nothing too serious.


I thank you for your concern but what is wrong with me is the state of the world, it is lingering memories which will pass in their own time.

----------


## sdr4jc

got a headache. welcome to life

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good because I have got only one homework to do today.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Overwhelmed by homeworks  :Bawling:  

Lucky Pensive!! Hey there  :Wave:

----------


## Themis

I've got a headache too  :Wink: . Otherwise tired and a little depressed.

----------


## Pensive

> Overwhelmed by homeworks  
> 
> Lucky Pensive!! Hey there


Hi Eliza, Most of the times, I have from three to four homeworks. You might get less homeworks in future.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thank you dear! I hope you enjoy your free day in Neverland.  :Biggrin:  

Willow, Sd, is your headache contagious? It hurts.

----------


## Virgil

Embarresed. I shouldn't grap clothing in the dark. My pants are of a green shade, my shirt dark blue, and my tie red and blue. Pants just don't go. I feel like a flag of some country. I have to go give a little brief in front of people in a half hour. I hope they don't notice.

----------


## Themis

Turned to happy since I'm just having one of those rare conversations with my brother where we don't start acting like five-year-olds after a few minutes.  :Biggrin:  
(Though I admit we're doing that right now, sending smilies back and forth over Skype)

----------


## AimusSage

I feel cross wired with another being from a planet on the other side of the galaxy, and my conscious mind spans all space in between. Quite a spacious feeling that.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Tired on my second day away from work - and wanting to rest up during my work week, to enjoy rest on my next day off, next week.

----------


## jackyyyy

' listed ', since I have 100000 things on my list already, and more lists on the horizon.

----------


## emily655321

Pretty low.

----------


## classicsgirl

Annoyed.. the council was doing repairs on the water pipes this morningn for our unit and turned off the water pressure... i was in the middle of my morning shower before work. Had to use the freezing water in the refridgerator to rinse.... : (

----------


## woeful painter

just simply woeful....

----------


## Virgil

I had a very good day. I took the day off from work.

----------


## woeful painter

> Annoyed.. the council was doing repairs on the water pipes this morningn for our unit and turned off the water pressure... i was in the middle of my morning shower before work. Had to use the freezing water in the refridgerator to rinse.... : (


Whoa! Now that's BRRRRRR!  :Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:

----------


## Pensive

> Embarresed. I shouldn't grap clothing in the dark. My pants are of a green shade, my shirt dark blue, and my tie red and blue. Pants just don't go. I feel like a flag of some country. I have to go give a little brief in front of people in a half hour. I hope they don't notice.


Today, our physical education's sir (teacher) was wearing a red shirt with blue coat and a green pant. It looked like that he had borrowed the contrasting clothes from many people. Many students were making fun of him. To tell the truth, he was looking very funny.

~ I am feeling quite good. No homework today!!!  :Banana:

----------


## adilyoussef

I feel that I'm somebody like anybody who is nobody!

----------


## Pensive

................

----------


## jackyyyy

Precipitating.. eyes bright, now and forward. That is how I feel today.

----------


## rachel

that sounds lovely.

I feel like I have been run over by a zamboni

----------


## adilyoussef

In a rush....................no time left. 
Taking rest before starting work again.

----------


## lavendar1

Tired..."and miles to go before I sleep."

----------


## Pensive

I am sad and I feel bad. Yesterday, it was a very good day for me and today it sucks....why? Are we supposed to have a bad day after having a good one???

----------


## adilyoussef

Yes in order to have another good one that makes our great Pensive happy again.

Sleepy

----------


## AimusSage

feeling somewhat aggravated, mixed with some disappointment. However things could be a lot worse.  :Smile:

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Rushed. I woke up quite exhausted, have little time before work, and much else to do.

----------


## adilyoussef

I don't know how I'm feeling today! That is went from happy to thoughtful to sad to in a bad mood to in a search for peace. But the reality is that I don't knwo how i'm feeling today.

----------


## Themis

:Sick:  Ill. But I'm not, not yet. I only have a headache but I had that yesterday too.

----------


## Pensive

I feel pretty
Oh so witty

I feel charming
So alarming charming

----------


## Chava

Tired.. what with work, and school, and the flu since saturday.... i'm beat... must create presentation about Gustave Flaubert by tomorrow... just want to shrink into my bed...

----------


## Anon22

Just... dandy... bleh...

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good. Yay, national holiday!  :Banana:

----------


## adilyoussef

Very tired and even breathless and exausted after playing football the first time since I've been ill; let's say after three years. But happy that I feel so. Coming back to life.

----------


## myself

very very full

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling quite good.

----------


## AimusSage

I feel like the centre of my own little pocket universe.

----------


## jackyyyy

I am feeling completely Fridayed

----------


## white camellia

> I am feeling completely Fridayed


Fridayed? Overwhelmed by Friday? Sounds really interesting ... 

I've been feeling forlorn ...

----------


## swimangel

Depresed!!

----------


## adilyoussef

Still tired.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I feel like I have been used as a guinea-pig for mad experiments. (I didn't know guinea-pig was the translation for the french word "cobaye". That's weird...and funny!).

----------


## Keltic Banshee

well, for a good change... right now I feel the world is my oyster and i can do whatever i want to!  :Biggrin:  (long story behing this "from blue to all-colours in two weeks", by Keltic Banshee LOL)

----------


## woeful painter

distraught...melancholic...necrotic...

----------


## AimusSage

> I feel like I have been used as a guinea-pig for mad experiments. (I didn't know guinea-pig was the translation for the french word "cobaye". That's weird...and funny!).


You do know that when guinea pigs are used for experiments it is actually them that do the experimenting right? These brave souls willingly sacrifice themselves during these experiments. Guinea pig scientists can analyze the data they have send telepatically, so that they get a better understanding of us humans, and one day they will come from outer space and destroy us all!

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling pretty good. Finally back at home!

----------


## tn2743

> I feel like I have been used as a guinea-pig for mad experiments. (I didn't know guinea-pig was the translation for the french word "cobaye". That's weird...and funny!).


Guinea pigs are also cute~

----------


## ElizabethSewall

But not as cute as your little penguin! ~~

----------


## emily655321

Stuffed, stuffed, stuffed.  :Sick: 

My dad came up for a visit, and took me out to eat dinner, and also brought along cookies and other goodies for me. I've been so used to the meagre vittles I buy myself, that I totally overdid it. Ohhh... how will I ever go jogging tomorrow? I'll probably crack the pavement.  :Tongue:  That is, if I can move at all.

----------


## woeful painter

_<sighs in relief>_  :Redface:  Haaaa....relieved at last...didn't had a good sleep...I thought my princess was upset with me... I just hope she gets well soon... :Nod:

----------


## woeful painter

> Guinea pig scientists can analyze the data they have send telepatically, so that they get a better understanding of us humans, and one day they will come from outer space and destroy us all!


Really! Wow, I'll be looking forward to that!  :FRlol:  I remember the Mars Attacks movie. Ginuea Pigs are nice, but why can't just hamsters invade the Earth? Me want hamsters!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am tired.

----------


## kilted exile

lethargic.....possibly ill

----------


## Anon22

Frustrated, I had written a really long teaser and the computer froze up on me ;_; now I have to start over and I can barely remember the teaser.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Faithful...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Loyal sidekick

----------


## Scheherazade

Uzerimdentrengecmisgibiamayinedeiyisonuctaislerbit timisafirlergittiveyarinadahazirimbirdesugelmekten vazgecseburayadahadaiyiolacagim!

----------


## adilyoussef

Disgusted...........I've read something that made me feel so.

----------


## Pensive

I feel bad. Am I mad? Yet, I feel good. Am I glad?

----------


## Virgil

Disappointed. I could be on a plane to California.

----------


## adilyoussef

> Disappointed. I could be on a plane to California.


I know this feeling. So bad. I'd not be in your place.

----------


## woeful painter

I'm hot...I mean, summer hot...I'm too thirsty...how exhausting... :Frown:

----------


## Ryduce

Sick Sick Sick.I feel like I've been repeatedly beating in the stomach with a baseball bat.  :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## woeful painter

Ouch! That's painful Ryduce!  :Eek2:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Disappointed. I could be on a plane to California.


Virg, why were you going to CA, and why can't you go? Sorry to hear you're in a disappointed mood.

----------


## Virgil

> Virg, why were you going to CA, and why can't you go? Sorry to hear you're in a disappointed mood.


Business trip to Sacremento. Actually a conference where we were to present a paper. Luckily one of my young underings wanted to present the paper, so he is ready to give it. My father got pneumonia on Friday evening and is in the hospital. He was getting better, so I was almost tempted to go anyway this morning. But I didn't. After doing well today too, he really regressed this evening and now has me worried. So now I'm not disappointed, but worried.

----------


## Pensive

Virgil, I hope that your father will be better.

I am feeling the same as I was feeling yesterday

----------


## woeful painter

I'm feeling extremely guilty... :Frown:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> I'm feeling extremely guilty...


Why preux chevalier?

I'm missing all of you...

----------


## Themis

Feeling that I should have stopped drinking coffee after the second cup.  :Sick:

----------


## Virgil

Great, after pruning my mother's grapevines on a beautiful spring morning. This was as close to heaven as one could get.

Hopefully I'll find my father doing better at the hospital this afternoon.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling so happy! A Short Story Competition in the forum and a new moderator. What can be better?

----------


## Nightshade

what new mod? who???
Edit The crier needs to wake up I think.

----------


## AimusSage

my head feels like it weights a ton, must be because of the dense mass of trivial knowledge in there.

----------


## smilingtearz

:FRlol:   :Goof:   :Eek:   :Smile:   :Nod:   :Frown:   :FRlol:   :Banana: 
... hmph...

----------


## tn2743

Very very tired. The PAM is going through mixed emotions but fortunately most of it is happy.

----------


## smilingtearz

good thing you noticed and made me realize...  :Biggrin:   :Smile:   :FRlol:   :Banana:

----------


## Helga

happy, cause I can finally haunt this site again!!! I just got an internet in my apartment after 6 months!!

I'm a bit tired too...

----------


## smilingtearz

hellllllllllllllllooooooooooo helga!.. nece to see that book after such a long time.. welcome back!

----------


## emily655321

Welcome back, Helga!  :Banana: 

That story sounds familiar. Glad you're back with us!

----------


## Pensive

Welcome back helga! It is lovely to have you back here!

----------


## Nightshade

Welcome back helga!

I feel a bit wierded out still--Ah but I forget you dont know I had the creepiest thing happen to me ast night, Im walkjing home from work at just after 8 so it wasnt really really_dark_ just getting there and Im on one of th bggest most brightly lit roads and a man is coming the oppoisite way (so I think nothing of it who des I mean?) andhe leans over and starts stroking my head! obviously he was not quite all there, he was mumbling about heads and stuff, of course I ran away. Ran most of the mile home and I HATE rushing and running. Apparntly I should have called the police and informed them tat there was a man wondering the streets that doesnt seem quite focused on real life, but I didnt tell my mum untl 10 and I certinaly didnt think of that come to think of it I dont know the police number.
Scary thing if if he had tried to stop me fronm running there would have me absaloutly nothing I could do I only just about scrape 5 foot and am an absaloute weakling. I think l definetly will be get lifts from now on if Im working till 8.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

GREAT!!! Looked for Arrowette on the web, she looks cool.  :Banana:  

And I am no nazi skin head or anything Xamonas.  :Bawling:

----------


## myself

tired, slept at 1:00 woke up at 8:00 to go to school on saturday because our class is behind!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smilingtearz

:Banana:  
 :Banana:   :Banana: 
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana: 
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel excited, the match today promises to be really interesting. Two weeks ago we kept them at 0-0 at home, with a severely weakened team, today we have a better team and will possibly beat them at their own grounds. I am of course talking about soccer, the greatest sport in the world.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling a bit tired and lazy. After all, my Spring holidays are going to be over and still, I have not completed the essay that I am writing now a days.

----------


## AimusSage

:Frown:  We lost 1-3, oh well, better luck next season.

----------


## miss tenderness

My eyes are very tired from staring at my pc...feel dizy and extremely tired!!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Puzzled. M'lord has changed his avatar, the world has gone crazy!  :Eek:

----------


## chmpman

George Mason is gonna lose!!! Noooooo! They were my underdog to root for. Where is George Mason by the way?

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling even more tired today because it is Sunday, my least favourite day of the week.

----------


## lavendar1

wondering...while wandering aimlessly

----------


## Virgil

> I am feeling even more tired today because it is Sunday, my least favourite day of the week.


Pensy- Is Sunday a work and school day in a Muslim country?

I'm feeling full, having gone out to dinner with m wife.

----------


## Pensive

Hey Virgil, No, it is not but some of the religious schools have holidays on Fridays instead of Sundays.

----------


## Nightshade

> Pensy- Is Sunday a work and school day in a Muslim country?
> 
> I'm feeling full, having gone out to dinner with m wife.


Depends what country your in Virg, And some places like egypot even thenn its wierd. I had saterday and friday off at one school and friday and sundfay off at another. (the good thing about the friday and sudnday system is its nearly all around fair. My friend whent to highsvhool where they got friday and saterday and sunday off so everyone got their religous day off.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## lavendar1

Buggy eyed from reading student essays...and still not dun. They love my 'fractured' English!

----------


## woeful painter

starting to get really annoyed with someone...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Spring time!  :Banana:  
I wish everyone a wonderful day!!!

----------


## Weeping Willow

happy... 4 days and i'm in London!!!  :Biggrin:  *doing the happy dance, doing the happy dance*  :Banana:

----------


## tn2743

> Spring time!  
> I wish everyone a wonderful day!!!



 :Smile:  ~

----------


## woeful painter

ready to get really pissed!!!  :Rage:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling bad. Am I mad? I am sad. I should be glad.

----------


## adilyoussef

Hungry. Time for lunch.

----------


## Nightshade

Pensive! whats wrong  :Confused: 

Hummm Im feeling a bit sickly I think I atetoo much maccy cheese too quickly  :Sick:

----------


## tn2743

I'm feeling very irresponsible for neglecting my work for the last two days. Off to the library; don't wait up  :Smile: 

Pensive, if you should be glad then I think you should try just to be glad and try to forget the other feelings. Bad, mad and sad are not good for you.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

i'm feeling... a strange mixture of feelings... I'm blue, yet part of me feels this (all the changes in my life in the last months and such) is how life is meant to be... *sigh* All in all, a weird shade of blue

----------


## Nightshade

tierd but happy this is what having friends does for you..... :Biggrin:

----------


## tn2743

Confused, what did I do wrong?  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

Dazed all day from work, but very happy now; the Baltimore Orioles won the first game of the baseball season!!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

> i'm feeling... a strange mixture of feelings... I'm blue, yet part of me feels this (all the changes in my life in the last months and such) is how life is meant to be... *sigh* All in all, a weird shade of blue


There's a song for that... :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

well rested while Im not exactly looking forward to day Im not dreading it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## myself

VERY not bothered for anything.

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling relaxed, I have no stress from work as I used to have last week, and I feel kind of weird not having to do a lot of work but just sitting and having fun...  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Terrible

Lie is miserable. Isn't it? I don't know that why I am feeling so bad. Perhaps, I have found the bitter realities. I am nothing. I can be nothing and I will always remain nothing. I can do nothing. I can not run away but I can make my boiling lava out by posting here, I guess. The best way to make yourself better is to express yourself. 

Maybe everyone feel like it sometimes but I don't know that why I feel that I will never be better and I will loose my smiles and everything. My friend was right. She used to say: "the more you will smile, the more you will cry"

----------


## Terracotta

awesome....  :Biggrin:

----------


## myself

i feel SO crap, we had a BIG foght with my maths teacher and she quit her job LOL. two month before my GCSE and im really failing. fights are going on around school and im really worried about my studies.

----------


## adilyoussef

Not the way I'd like to.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Weird and confused.

----------


## Nightshade

Good if tierd  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Better, thanks to the green light.  :Wink:  

But I gotta go to bed now. Goodnight everyone!

----------


## adilyoussef

Goodnight Liz. Have nice dreams.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thanks! I just can't leave, I'm a true addict now!  :Wink:  
Courage for tomorrow!

----------


## adilyoussef

So I'm. This forum is another for of addiction.
Thank you.

----------


## Nightshade

worrried the milk man hasnt been and Ive finished the milk what are they going to have for breakfast?!
:S

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling fresh and happy even though I have a mild headache... the day is beautiful today....  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

OMG... KALTRINA!!!!!!!!!
your here  :Banana:   :Banana: 

i'm feelin happy YAY!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awww...Kaltrina went away...

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling much better. Yesterday, it was a very rough day.

Hey Kaltrina, I am glad that you are back here.

----------


## Kaltrina

and I am glad you are feeling much better Pensive... and I am happy to be here..  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel a bit tired after a long night spend barhopping, and getting up again very early in the morning.

----------


## adilyoussef

Calm and peaceful.

----------


## Nightshade

tierd out after along day of work but a biy sad thast this is my last full week newguy begins on monday so thats it Im temporarily out off work  :Frown: 
Good news is I can get down to a good reading project maybe all the brontes, a couple of bios and there poetry?

So in aal reflective but optomisticallyt so :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Bittersweet melancholy...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Happy, now that my Padawan learner has arrived.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

So I am, though my Jedi Master didn't reply my pm.  :Goof:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Feeling apologetic  :Blush: .

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Feeling happy enough to forgive.  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

Feeling glad to here so.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Sulking, my Jedi Master is gone without saying goodbye again.  :Frown:

----------


## RobinHood3000

And ho, he has returned!

But for a moment--off to take care of personal hygiene in a bit.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! Back!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  

But leavin' soon...  :Frown:   :Bawling:

----------


## tn2743

I'm feeling guilty for daydreaming whilst walking on the street yesterday and bumbing into a lady, knocking her shoppings on the floor  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling very good. It was very hot today and finally I am using Air Conditioner today. I feel very good when AC is on!

----------


## adilyoussef

Still sleepy.

----------


## Nightshade

frazzeled
:S 
 :Wave:  hello adil

----------


## adilyoussef

Hi Night, how re you doing!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Just dropping by to say hello and wish everyone a good day.
The birds are singing outside, the sun shines and reflects through the window but I am stuck with lots and lots of work.

----------


## Pensive

Hi Elizabeth, Good luck with work. Complete it as early as possible and then have a nice time in the beautiful weather!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thanks Pensive. Same wish for you and your exams! See you  :Wave:

----------


## Kaltrina

Somewhat dull....it is raining outside and I don't know if I feel calmed or depressed... :Confused:

----------


## AimusSage

You should feel calmed, it beats being depressed by a mile.

----------


## Kaltrina

Yeah I guess you are right... I should feel calm and I am feeling rather calm than depressed...
and how are you today Aimus?

----------


## AimusSage

I could be worse, but fortunately am not, infact, I feel fine. Thank you for asking.  :Smile:

----------


## amuse

i got the official invite yesterday - was accepted into my nursing school of choice.

so i feel, well, pretty darn satisfied.

----------


## AimusSage

Congrats for getting accept Amuse!

----------


## amuse

:Smile:  Thank you Aimus!

----------


## Pensive

Congratulations amuse! It is nice to hear that you got accepted.

----------


## amuse

Thank you so much Pensive!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Too much work, not enough time... Hope tonight will be here soon so that I can play with you all and learn from my Master!  :Nod:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Somebody called me?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Happy happy!!  :Biggrin:  Master is back!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow, my young Padawan learner posts FAST!!

----------


## AimusSage

Force Speed eh?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Haven't I a good teacher? Around 30 posts per day if I remember correctly.  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hahaha, I'm slowing down.

_At 900 years old, post so fast you will not, hmm?_

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Nope, 23...  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I could have sworn that only two days ago, you had but 666 posts beneath your Amazon's girdle...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

My Master knows everything about his Padawan learner, doesn't he?

----------


## RobinHood3000

...and there she posts again!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

Delirously happy  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  ... Just got word my citizenship application has been accepted! As of 9 o'clock Wednesday Morning I will be an official citizen of Canada  :Biggrin:   :Cool:   :Nod:  No longer working on my visa, I can vote, get my passport etc. Just unbeleviably stoked  :Wink:   :Goof:   :Banana:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Master is offline most of the time. Shouldn't I keep on chatting with him when I see him?

----------


## RobinHood3000

He's glad that you are so willing. Although the "Master" handle conjures somewhat taboo images (but no more so than that which your teacher reads in your dreams).

----------


## ElizabethSewall

May I ask my Master a couple of questions? What are those taboo images? What has he read in my dreams?  :Blush:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Uhhhh...

 :Blush: 

...

~bolts~

Sorry--must dash!!  :Frown:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:Bawling:  Master is gone...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Sleeeeeeeeeeeepy...  :As Sleep:  Wish everyone a good night, filled with beautiful dreams.
See you tomorrow!  :Wave:

----------


## AimusSage

Goodnight!  :Wave:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Take care Aimus!

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good. After all its Friday today!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

How am I feeling? Hmmm... Weird, saw someone I never thought I'd meet again. Somehow it puzzles me...

----------


## Virgil

Feeling good. I just went for an afternoon jog.

----------


## Nightshade

argumentetive but not the bad kind more the ohh lets have a discusison about the obscue and unreasnoble.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

lethargic...

----------


## Nightshade

so your one of the invisable people  :Wave:  nice new avy btw!

----------


## kilted exile

> so your one of the invisable people  nice new avy btw!


yep, it is mainly cos I never remember to log out when I leave.

----------


## Nightshade

sooo?
wait you mean becasue I dont l;ogg out people think Im here ALWAYS?
no thats not true becasue when I am on a public computer as a guest I cant see me


 :Confused:

----------


## RJbibliophil

slightly congested

What??? I just go offline, doesn't that work? I'm not online, but I guess I wouldn't be logged out.

----------


## kilted exile

I have no idea how it works, alls I knows is that when I return to the site I dont have to log-in agian.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Impatient... 

"[...] so tedious is this day
As is the night before some festival
To an impatient child that hath new robes
And may not wear them..."

----------


## emily655321

Really dizzy.  :Frown:  I hope that tuna I ate for lunch was still good. *crosses fingers*

I need to lay down.

----------


## woeful painter

whoa...you really do need to lay down awhile miss em! I think my grandma ate an old tuna too one time back then...luckily she didn't finish it and just had a slight stomach ache  :Biggrin:  I'm sure you'll be fine!

----------


## tn2743

Happy? Yes: but one drop short of wholly, tainted with a tender guilt - "O I am fortune's fool." ~

----------


## woeful painter

Oh, that's too bad tn2743, hope you'll still have a nice day!  :Nod: 

worried: someone's too stuck on studying and might not be getting enough rest  :Frown: 
sad & afraid: hope that person doesn't mind my continuous PMs...  :Tongue:

----------


## chef

I am feeling a little sad. Lately I been feeling a need to go back to Mexico, I need to talk to some of my friends couse I am having some problems at home with my brother. I hate that because he is my best friend, I just want things to go back to the normal. He has been acting weird and I am scare he might be changing and that we might not be as friends.It's just that I can tell him everything and I dont know what I would do without him! HELP!!!!!
[IMG]http://www.planetsmilies.com/smilies...scared0001.gif[/IMG]

----------


## emily655321

I'm sorry, Chef.  :Frown:  I hope everything gets better.


Right now I'm feeling miserable and afraid to go back to bed. The good news: I'm almost not dizzy anymore. The bad news: I had the worst dream of my life. I can't even describe it loosely here, it's so upsetting and graphic. And it took place in my apartment, so it's really hard to get the images out of my head, or even to feel like it's completely over.  :Bawling: 

This always happens when Mr. Boy goes out of town. I had terrible dreams the last time he was gone, too. And there's no one to hug me and make it better. I suppose I should count my blessings... but I don't wanna! I just want to feel better.  :Frown:

----------


## RobinHood3000

LitNet!! We have someone who needs a hug, STAT!!

But Robin, we're short-handed! Rachel's not here to administer the hug!!

Blast it, this is an emergency, people!! Group hug!! NOW!!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Ready for the

----------


## Nightshade

here you go go  :Biggrin: 

Im feeling good been to a quilting exabition this morning and am inspired *evil glitter* :Biggrin:  ooooh wjat shall I make what shjall make  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling not bad nor good.

----------


## kilted exile

Annoyed, woke up to find the fridge had crapped out over night spent the last hour trying to fix it however it is dead.

----------


## woeful painter

What a bummer Kilted! Hope you get it running again soon! Good luck!



Hmmmm...Bored and lonely... :Frown:  she ain't back yet...

----------


## emily655321

I'm sorry, Kilted and Woeful. Sounds like you two need in on the group hug, too.  :Wink:   :Nod: 

Robin, Elizabeth, NightThank you! That makes me feel better.  :Blush:  And Elizabetheven a LOTR group hug! Very impressive find.  :Biggrin: 

I still feel very dizzy. I'm now working under the impression that it has to do with the total lack of dairy products ingested in the past week. I may have to splurge  :Rolleyes:  and start buying milk again.

----------


## Pensive

Kilted, it is as bad as our electricity going out. I hope that you will be able to fix it very soon.

Hi Emily, It is good to hear that you are feeling better today!

----------


## kilted exile

ahem no the motor is completely fried. Looks like I get to buy a new one whoop-de-do  :Rolleyes:

----------


## adilyoussef

Somehow tired.

----------


## AimusSage

Hi Adil  :Wave: 

If you are tired, drink some tea.

----------


## adilyoussef

Hi AimusSage.

A good idea. I'm just waiting for the match to start.

How are you doing?

----------


## AimusSage

I'm fine thank you. Just enjoying my free sunday.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Happy! My knight has played today, I'm glad he was around and fine! M'lord seems well and heroic as always! A special someone has had a good day with his friend! I have a beautiful scarf around my neck, which perfume makes me smile...
Strength is back! What more could I ask for?  :Cool:

----------


## woeful painter

maybe I ought to be a little more less conceited and naive...and ignorant for that matter...

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling quite good today!

----------


## Nightshade

ok



 :Smile:

----------


## RJbibliophil

feeling good, but perhaps a little depressed(comes from having a lot of things to do and not helped by annoying people)  :Smile:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Feel like I'm flying...

----------


## adilyoussef

Hey Liz, would you take me with you?

Feel like everyone else, human?

----------


## RJbibliophil

feel like the weather was warmer and sunnier yesterday  :Cold:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Hey Liz, would you take me with you?
> 
> Feel like everyone else, human?


Sure I wouldn't travel in the higher skies with my half brain left apart!  :Tongue:

----------


## tn2743

Feelin' it.  :Smile:  Trying to analyse poetry is definitely more fun than reading contract cases. *sign* can't wait til after exams.

----------


## RJbibliophil

feel wonderful because I'm here and because the sun is shining and it's warm outside :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Feeling my heart is aching...  :Frown:

----------


## Maida

Tired. It's been a long day.

----------


## adilyoussef

Confused.

I hope that you will feel better soon Liz!

----------


## myself

i am not lookin forward for this holiday knowing that i have my GCSE art 2-day exam right afetr and i am behind!!!!!!!!

tired-VERY

----------


## Virgil

Spring fever. Too beautiful out. I want to get out of the office.

----------


## NNoah3

I am with you Virgil!!!

It's a beautiful day!!!!!!!

----------


## lavendar1

Relaxed...for the first time in weeks. I've got a few days off.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Exhausted but relaxed.

----------


## RobinHood3000

How is everything, Elizabeth?

----------


## adilyoussef

Ready for another day.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling glad!

----------


## adilyoussef

Great, Glady is feeling glad. I'm glad too that you feel glad, Glady.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> How is everything, Elizabeth?


Better, thank you dear Master. I hope you are well either!

----------


## Jay

Tiiiiiired

----------


## emily655321

In the words of Homer Simpson, "Me so hung'y."

It's Good Friday, and I'm fasting. Been thinking a lot about why I can't stop myself from observing Catholic traditions I no longer believe in a basis for. I've come to the conclusion that they remind me of my childhood, and going through those rituals makes me feel like I'm able to touch a small piece of it.

Also, happy! (Yeah, the real kind!) So rare for me. The last time was in October (I keep track of these things). It's been a _beautiful_ spring day. I took a nice brisk walk this morning. I put my hair up and put make-up and nice clothes on, and I've been feeling pretty all day. And_and_my mother is coming in an hour to drive me home so I can spend Easter with my family and kitties.

Things are going well in Emily-land.

----------


## woeful painter

exhausted...and lonely...and busy...flooding my Angel's inbox again  :Biggrin: 

And mighty hungry! gotta go......

----------


## Pensive

Hi Adil, I am glad today as well.

Hi woeful painter, Cheer up, You should not feel lonely. You can look at LitNet Town Crier, you will find articles and funny pictures there. Have a look there and you will no longer feel lonely!

----------


## RJbibliophil

Hello Everyone! I am happy because it is Easter!

----------


## IrishCanadian

Happy because its easter too! ... and slightely reminiscent.

----------


## Nightshade

:Sick:   :Sick:  sick:
And disgusted with myself I have no will power when confrontedd with choclate  :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

Ah, I am happy for you Canadian but poor Night, I hope that she will be alright!

I am feeling not so great, but not too bad.

----------


## smilingtearz

*Feeling lazy*

----------


## adilyoussef

feeling sleepy. 

Hi beautiful Eva!

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

I feel no interest in chocolate - except little by little...

----------


## Pensive

I love to eat chocolates!

I am feeling fine, not bad nor good.

----------


## Jay

Impatient  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

Jay, you are feeling impatient today and I feel impatient everyday. *sighs*

----------


## smilingtearz

HAPPY!..
It's good to have sweet friends..

----------


## IrishCanadian

I whole heartedly agree.

----------


## Nightshade

Dumb posted in he wrong thread  :Blush:

----------


## Jay

We have wrong threads?  :Wink:

----------


## adilyoussef

Ayayay, my legs are aching; I've walked a lot.

----------


## smilingtearz

coquettish

and naughty

----------


## Nightshade

cold.... and just a tad annoyed......
 :Cold:

----------


## Transmogrified

feelin' like a new kid around the block!

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good but I feel a little annoyed too.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> coquettish


Ehhh?  :Brow:

----------


## Transmogrified

is that my little sister i see there  :Eek: 
you wait till i tell your mum what you've been doing Eva!  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

shut up!
You've been hanging around for long.. i told you you'd get addicted!

*finally i get to sit on MY computer!*

----------


## smilingtearz

and see robin logged off.. i could have well tried letting my coquettish alter-ego work today!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Robin's back!

----------


## smilingtearz

yesss! he's back!!  :Banana:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hello, Eva. You wanted to see me?  :Brow:

----------


## smilingtearz

jeez..... yes! was dying to... how did you know.. *he can read my mind!! perfect!*  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Please...I read everybody's mind... :Tongue:

----------


## smilingtearz

I'm sure you do, you should change your user title to the "world's greatest mind-reader"

----------


## RobinHood3000

Can't.



Not enough space.

----------


## smilingtearz

you tried already?

----------


## RobinHood3000

That, and even if there were enough space, I doubt I'd be the World's Greatest.

----------


## smilingtearz

:FRlol:   :FRlol: ... where's your duckese thread quack?

----------


## RJbibliophil

I'm feeling a little crummy because I have a little headache....

----------


## IrishCanadian

Aw poor RJ. 
I'm feeling mellow. Its such a nice day!

----------


## smilingtearz

caught in the act of escaping from my room to get to the computer!

----------


## Pensive

I hope that everyone is feeling good today. I am feeling quite pleasant!

----------


## Morad

> I hope that everyone is feeling good today. I am feeling quite pleasant!


Wow  :Biggrin:  

I feel too tired and I missed the last class to go back home and sit on my lovely PC  :Banana:

----------


## IrishCanadian

I'm feeling not ready for my exam. But its such a nice day out! That makes it hard to study.

----------


## irem

happyyyy



yyyyy

----------


## irem

ırıshcanadıan i agree with you..  :Frown: (

----------


## Transmogrified

:Smile:  quite good  :Nod:

----------


## Transmogrified

> caught in the act of escaping from my room to get to the computer!



It was fun to see her being fired at!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 
she was supposed to be studying, she's got an exam tomorrow!

----------


## Nightshade

cold and worried

----------


## cateye515

> caught in the act of escaping from my room to get to the computer!



awww! this is so hilarious  :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

~swoops in to rescue Eva from the line of fire~

----------


## adilyoussef

I have no mood to do anything. Maybe tired!

----------


## tn2743

Mixed feelings. Good coz I had a really good time with friend. But my winter electric bill arrived today...it was so big I almost fell over... I don't want to keep working in the Chinese restaurant.  :Frown:

----------


## white camellia

Chinese restaurant? I wonder where that might be...

You don't have to if you don't really want to!

I'm feeling gray today, like the cloudy sky.

----------


## tn2743

> Chinese restaurant? I wonder where that might be...
> 
> You don't have to if you don't really want to!
> 
> I'm feeling gray today, like the cloudy sky.


I work part-time as a waiter in Bristol, England. I kinda have to work, because that bill was a huge blow to my planned budget and I won't survive til summer otherwise... unless I give up golf, which is never going to happen, NEVER!  :Smile:  

Why do you feel gray today?

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling ok.

----------


## Pensive

> caught in the act of escaping from my room to get to the computer!


Eva, this picture is really funny!  :FRlol:

----------


## white camellia

> I work part-time as a waiter in Bristol, England. I kinda have to work, because that bill was a huge blow to my planned budget and I won't survive til summer otherwise... unless I give up golf, which is never going to happen, NEVER!  
> 
> Why do you feel gray today?


because i can't survive on my own like you(still live with my parents)  :Mad:  

no, because i hurt someone close to me.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

ugh...too much milk  :Sick:

----------


## tn2743

> because i can't survive on my own like you(still live with my parents) 
> no, because i hurt someone close to me.


Hehe, I'm very far from surviving on my own. 

Don't worry, if that person is close enough to you, s/he will forgive you soon.

----------


## IrishCanadian

Today I'm feeling kinda blaze. But I'm picking up my passport which is exciting!

----------


## NNoah3

I am feeling blue.....  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:Mad:  Angry!!!  :Mad:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awww...why?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Some letter I received. Made me think I had been wrong again. But it will soon be over, I promise M'lord.  :Nod:

----------


## IrishCanadian

> I am feeling blue.....


Chin up my friend. We love you ('tis true).

----------


## smilingtearz

> It was fun to see her being fired at!


Shut up!  :Biggrin: 




> awww! this is so hilarious





> Eva, this picture is really funny!


I know  :Nod:  little cats are so adorable..
so are you joining the cat lover's club too?




> ~swoops in to rescue Eva from the line of fire~


He's been saving me from a lot of trouble.. 
a superhero... my fav. superhero  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 





> How are you feeling today?


Good..  :Nod:

----------


## smilingtearz

why's dear elizabeth angry .. what about?

----------


## smilingtearz

cho cute!!

----------


## Nightshade

blah.. saterday so work and have to pick up my dress from the dry cleaner which costs more to clean than it did to buy *Sigh* oh and which they cleaned at my risk so it could have fallen to pieces and its my FAVourite dress...oh well time will tell and I had better get going or Ill be late.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Calm again.  :Biggrin:  

Eva, I love the kittens!  :Angel:

----------


## TBtheG

high.....................

----------


## gothiclenore

starved. and lazy.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Fixing one usually fixes the other.

----------


## adilyoussef

Not knowing what to do. I hate this feeling!

----------


## woeful painter

> cho cute!!


Don't have much time...logged on just to say it's truly cute Eva!
I'm a big cat hater, usually kick ones I meet LOL *quickly runs away from the irated mob of cat lovers* 
WAIT! I'm not finished yet! I like cats now, promise!... :Biggrin: 
Thanks....Angel!  :Wink:

----------


## woeful painter

feeling just lazy today hehehe  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling tired.

----------


## IrishCanadian

I have officially completed my first year of university ... four hours ago. So I'm feeling grand.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I want to be there:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> I have officially completed my first year of university ... four hours ago. So I'm feeling grand.


Congrats!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

congrats Irish  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Congratulations Irish!

----------


## woeful painter

Wow, that's great!!! Congatulations to you Irish!  :Banana:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Thanks peoples!!!
Now I just have to wait for the rest of my marks to come in. But I'm not too worried.

----------


## Nightshade

Morse..... :Frown:

----------


## miss tenderness

i have a presentation 2morrow infront of my collegues ,so i'm wondering now how it will be! feeling that i wanna get rid of it!

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Morse.....


You mean, as in: " . . . _ _ _ . . . "?

----------


## adilyoussef

I feel like yesterday. Yesterday? Did I felt something yesterday? Well, like yesterday!

----------


## IrishCanadian

I get it adil, kind of like "Morse" ... ?

----------


## smilingtearz

congrats Irish!!  :Banana: .. i missed that "piece of news" earlier!

----------


## smilingtearz

stuck and dumb!

----------


## adilyoussef

> I get it adil, kind of like "Morse" ... ?


  :Nod:  that's it!

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling new...as if I am being reborn...  :Biggrin: 

@Eva that photo is so cute...  :Smile:

----------


## woeful painter

feeling guilty...again...so inconsiderate of me... :Frown: 
But then happy as well...finally...I hope...

@ Eva
Here angel, let me help you out of that err whatever that is...blankets?  :Confused:  Such a cute kitty!  :Biggrin:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Thanks Eva. Thats a nice name by the way.
Today I'm feeling round. I don't know why. Probably because I have things to do but they don't need to be done emmediately so I'm procastinating and taking it easy.

----------


## NNoah3

> Chin up my friend. We love you ('tis true).


Thank you Irish!!!

I am feeling better now.  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

> You mean, as in: " . . . _ _ _ . . . "?


 no dear as in Melancholy like the ode from which I chose my name.
didnt one of the williams write a lovley poem about a melancholy song??? hummm

----------


## Themis

:Bawling:  These smilies can be so meaningful...

----------


## Nightshade

oh thee whats wrong??

----------


## Themis

In short: Everybody I know studies faster than I and better. And I am very much afraid of Saturday when my exam's going to take place.

But thanks for the hug,  :Smile:

----------


## ElizabethSewall



----------


## adilyoussef

Cute angels you have Liz and a wonderful feeling that you feel, I'm pretty sure. Just looking at that picture, I feel a kind of .... (look at the picture and you will understand).

----------


## Themis

> Cute angels you have Liz and a wonderful feeling that you feel, I'm pretty sure. Just looking at that picture, I feel a kind of .... (look at the picture and you will understand).


Kind of "oh dear ... "? It's what _I_ am feeling looking at that picture.

----------


## AimusSage

The picture makes me sad, have you seen her legs? She must be starving to have such thin legs. It looks like just skin and bones.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Oh... It wasn't supposed to look sad at all. Rather like Adil described it.

I just hope it won't sadden the person addressed...

----------


## Nightshade

well it makes me feel like  :Rolleyes:  and a bit of oh dear how sad what a waste
But today I am feeling tense nervous cant think why either

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> well it makes me feel like  and a bit of oh dear how sad what a waste


  :Confused:  May it be that you think them dead?  :Confused:  

They are just two young angels asleep and embraced, among roses. I swear! I have read the manga.

Definitely hope the person won't share this sad vision...

----------


## Nightshade

Well they put me in mind of R&J that and your avy
 :Nod: 
Anyway thoughts thoughts oh yes Where is my bopok of legends Im sure the story doesnt go like that  :Confused:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Nope, nope! _All's well that ends well_ .  :Wink:

----------


## kilted exile

I am feeling decidedly "summery" The birds are singing, the sun is shining it is a wonderful day.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> They are just two young angels asleep and embraced, among roses. I swear! I have read the manga.


Beyond lovely...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Beyond lovely...


So glad _you_ liked it, Milord...



_"Feels just like we're dancin' in the wind,
Feeling just alright
When we're dancin' in the wind,
We can dance all night..."_

----------


## Nightshade

there the sun is singing

----------


## Pensive

I am glad that everyone is feeling good today just like me!

----------


## IrishCanadian

I'm in agreement with Pensive's sentiments.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

blue :Frown:  and invisable

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Cheer up dear Night!

----------


## Nightshade

Ill try.....

----------


## NNoah3

> blue and invisable


Cheer up dear Night!!

----------


## Bandini

Very tired, drinking Westons cider and listening to music. Just got into Tetris 60 years after everybody else, so might have a game and bed.

----------


## Nightshade

:Smile:  awwwww how sweet thanks NNoah

----------


## RJbibliophil

Happy and disgusted! happy because it's springy and broadband is finally working, and disgusted because I have lots of stuff to do which I'm not doing

----------


## NNoah3

Hi RJ  :Wave:

----------


## Pensive

Night, I hope that you will be better.

I am feeling not bad nor good, usual feeling!

----------


## Themis

Feeling like I could have slept another hour with no problems  :Yawnb:

----------


## Nightshade

better


 :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Glad to hear so, Night.  :Smile: 
May that day be a happy one for you, as well as others.

----------


## Pensive

I am glad to hear that you are better today Night!

And it is nice to see you too Elizabeth!

----------


## smilingtearz

sad.. 


and worried for a sweet sweet friend..

----------


## Nightshade

Flattered... thanks everyone  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel full of life, it's just waiting to burst out into the world and share with others, who will go crazy from my excessive energy.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Feeling... Artemis-like  :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

> Feeling... Artemis-like


You feel like running through the woods with a bow slung over your shoulder?  :Eek:  !

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> You feel like running through the woods with a bow slung over your shoulder?  !


Hehe, why not?  :FRlol:

----------


## AimusSage

So you are going to hunt woodland animals? What will the Animal right activists think? They would see Artemis removed from greek mythology I think, she is an abomination to them. I am ofcourse speaking about groups like PETA, or People Eating Tasty Animals.  :Flare:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

"People Eating Tasty Animals"...  :FRlol:  

Btw, I am _almost_ vegetarian.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Feeling... Artemis-like


Well, she IS a goddess  :Brow: ...

----------


## AimusSage

The godess of wilderness, the hunt, wild animals and fertillity.  :Nod: 

What does _almost_ vegitarian mean anyway? You eat a steak while feeling sorry for the poor animal that died for it? Or is it you only eat the meat from animals that you don't like? No offense, but you either are a vegitarian, or you're not, there really isn't a go in between.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

And you haven't even seen me dressed like her, Milord!  :Wink:   :Brow:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Aimus, almost because I had to eat some lately, for medical purpose but I usually don't.

----------


## AimusSage

Oh I see, Then you are a vegetarian, but for medical purposes are not, that seems to be the exception to the rule, I wonder what sort of terrible things these animals were afflicted with that you had to eat them.  :Wink:  

But seriously, what's the reason why you are a vegetarian?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Why...? Hmmm, two reaons actually:

-I don't like the taste of meat.
-When I see meat in my plate, I can't help imagining the body part of the animal it belonged to and I just feel barbarian.

Yet, I don't mind people eating it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## NNoah3

Hi Liz, Aimus, Robin  :Wave: 
Glad to see you!!!!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hi Noah!  :Wave:  
Glad to see you as well? How are you?

----------


## AimusSage

See, now that is a valid reason for not eating meat! 

Me, I'm just the opposite, I love the taste of meat, and when I see it on my plate, I also imagine the body part of the animal it belonged to, and feel like a good old barbarian! *Huuuuuuuurghhhh, me smash things now with axe.*

----------


## RobinHood3000

> And you haven't even seen me dressed like her, Milord!


Care to rectify that, milady?  :Brow:  :Brow:

----------


## RobinHood3000

:Wave:  Howdy, yourself, Noah!  :Wave:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Aimus:  :Eek:   :Sick:  

Milord: Would be delighted to!  :Brow:  What do you say, you and me, in Sherwood Forest?  :Brow:   :Brow:

----------


## AimusSage

Hey Noah!  :Wave:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Feeling _naughty_ ...  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Feeling _naughty_ ...


 :Brow:   :Brow:  _Excellent..._ :Brow:   :Brow:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

And do YOU feel Milord?  :Brow:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Well, "nice" would be a nice dichotomy, wouldn't it?  :Brow:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Probably too _"nice"_, indeed...  :Brow:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Or not nice enough?

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Aye, maybe...

----------


## Nightshade

good  :Biggrin:  
Hummm meat yummy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling quite good today.

----------


## adilyoussef

Sleepy, dizzy and any other adjective related to sleeping.

----------


## WhimsySA

Fluey-but-glad-that-I-am-on-holiday!

----------


## adilyoussef

> Fluey-but-glad-that-I-am-on-holiday!


Be well soon!

----------


## Bandini

It's Friday afternoon and I'm just about ready for a pint of stout in a beer garden...make it a cider. Yes, cider in a beer garden. mmmm

----------


## white camellia

> It's Friday afternoon and I'm just about ready for a pint of stout in a beer garden...make it a cider. Yes, cider in a beer garden. mmmm


i know german love beer and black beer is of no doubt a wonderful thing. but do english fancy it too? your avatar is a picture of your drunken face?


i am feeling alive today...

----------


## Bandini

Yhat's my hung-over face. I like 'black beer' (stour) and good cider (made from apples). Oh and wine, champagne, gin and tonic - just some of my favourit alcoholic beverages. mmmm. 

Everything in moderation - including moderation' - as a great man once said.

----------


## Themis

So happy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

Feels loved....so much by an angel....thank you....

----------


## WhimsySA

Today I'm feeling sick-&-tired-of-being-bored!

----------


## kilted exile

Tired.....I am just back from inspecting a watermain break.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling not too good. 

"Monday is coming the day I hate"

----------


## blondeatheart

sad as always but trying to hide it

----------


## AimusSage

I feel like a sore throat. Apart from that little discomfort, everything feels great.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Bubbly



 :Biggrin:

----------


## Exile

Wildy and chaotically calm.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Welcome Exile. May you have fun on the forums!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling very tired.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## adilyoussef

I'm feeling ... hmmm ... wait a minute, how am I feeling? I've lost my feeling since ....

----------


## kathycf

Overly tired, overwhelmed and sad.

----------


## adilyoussef

> Overly tired, overwhelmed and sad.


Shall I sing you a song to make you merry.

----------


## Bandini

tired.......................

----------


## RobinHood3000

> 


Ooh--what's happened?

----------


## rachel

yes, what did happen?

Hullo M'Lord, happy green day to you sir.

I am feeling greatly relieved and exhausted.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Ooh--what's happened?


Already told you Milord, about the teacher thing. I'm just celebrating!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ooh, that's right--I forgot (sorry). I think I might have been a little distracted by other things... :Wink:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

As long as you're still proud of Elizabeth, I think you are forgiven.  :Wink:

----------


## smilingtearz

worried and praying

----------


## kathycf

> Shall I sing you a song to make you merry.



That sounds lovely, thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hoping that Adil's singing is as good as his poetry...

----------


## blondeatheart

depressed... :Frown:

----------


## Weeping Willow

Confused...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hey! Willow is here!!  :Wave: 

Feeling: good concert yesterday. Lux Aeterna, Milburn, Arctic Monkeys.  :Cool:

----------


## rachel

butterflyish...

----------


## woeful painter

Feeling sorry and worried  :Frown: 




> worried and praying




Forgive me...I'll be back shortly....I promise....

I'm still at the office  :Biggrin: 

Take care....angel.....

----------


## smilingtearz

sleepy

----------


## smilingtearz

> Feeling sorry and worried 
> 
> Take care....angel.....


You Take care too woeful.. and don't be worried.. God's there to take care of the worries.. 
Remember.. Cast your burdens unto him...
praying  :Angel:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Thats so nice of you. 
today I'm feeling tired and heavey. But I guess I should (jet lagged).

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:Yawnb:   :Sick:   :Yawnb:

----------


## blondeatheart

confused : - : do i love him?

----------


## IrishCanadian

I'm feeling like Liz.
Bloneatheart, do you need to ask yourself? I think love (i mean true real eternal Love with a capital L) is certain. So then, you may not Love him but you may love him, and there is nothing wrong with that. You'll be fine.

----------


## woeful painter

> sleepy


 :Biggrin:  

I feel just the opposite now but it's really cute!!




> You Take care too woeful.. and don't be worried.. God's there to take care of the worries.. 
> Remember.. Cast your burdens unto him...
> praying


I was talking about worrying about you.....but don't worry much! I'll be strong. Okay, Angel?  :Wink:

----------


## Idril

Overwhelmed. I'm supposed to be creating a newsletter for work but I've never done anything like that and right now I'm looking at a blank screen with not a clue how to fill it.

----------


## woeful painter

:Bawling: 
Not online still...
Getting worried and lonely...
And very sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzzz........

----------


## kathycf

defensive, and like nobody likes me. frustrated. also, time for bed.zzZZzz

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Impatient!  :Tongue:  
Hope tomorrow will be here soon so that I can spend more time online...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Same as Elizabeth  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Pensive

Under-pressure

----------


## white camellia

under great pressure too ...

downturn ... abandoned ...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

...Heart...pounding...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Like visiting a hospital.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

...dizzy...and...quavering...

----------


## AimusSage

as if I was drained of all things human.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Happy, full of life and joy.....

----------


## smilingtearz

feeling.... awake.. good... confused though... is it monday tomorrow?.. Shucks!

----------


## IrishCanadian

Aaaw!
I'm glad Willow is doing well. But everyone else. I know the feelings. Today I am happy to feel like I'm getting healthier, but I do hope you all cheer up soon. Life is what you make it my friends.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Wll i'm kind of cheating cause.. yes it might come as a surprise but We work here on Sundays.. so for me tommorow is just a another day!

----------


## Nightshade

Alive 


 :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

> feeling.... awake.. good... confused though... is it monday tomorrow?.. Shucks!


  :Tongue:  
Hehe, I hate mondays... :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

Awful... shaking.... confused... rattled.... hands are getting cold.... ready to collapse....  :Cold:   :Sick:   :Confused:

----------


## kathycf

sleepy, giddy, giggly. and hungry.

----------


## woeful painter

WEEEEEEEEEEE! Happy! Happy! Happy!  
I feel I can dance! Sing! Bounce! WEEEEEEEE!

----------


## Nightshade

ok 


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

sleepy, sleepy, sleeeee.... *yawn* ...ppy, sleepy...  :Smile:

----------


## woeful painter

Why do I feel like a total sucker.......*sigh*......
Consequences of...love.......

BTW, hi miss Kaltrina!  :Wave:

----------


## Kaltrina

...I'm feeling so stupid....

Hi woeful painter...  :Wave:

----------


## Nightshade

Im feeling happy  :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

> ...I'm feeling so stupid....
> 
> Hi woeful painter...


Oh? Why so? I hope everything's fine....

----------


## Kaltrina

oh yeah I guess it is... but whenever I feel as a disturbance among friends, I feel stupid like this... and I hate it...  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## smilingtearz

musical...

----------


## AimusSage

Everybody hates to feel stupid, the trick is to not think of things as stupid. Makes life a lot easier. 

As for how I feel, the common cold got me real good since yesterday.

----------


## smilingtearz

> Everybody hates to feel stupid...


I like feeling stupid..




> the common cold got me real good since yesterday.


Try steam inhalation.. works well..

----------


## AimusSage

> I like feeling stupid..


I hereby retract my previous statement. Tell me why you like it.




> Try steam inhalation.. works well..


I'll give it a try.

----------


## smilingtearz

> I hereby retract my previous statement. Tell me why you like it.



I loose my "ability to reason" at such times.. i'm best when i'm not thinking..  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

I fail to see how it makes you stupid. What's so bad about you thinking that you prefer not to think?

----------


## smilingtearz

now.. now.. dear Aimus.. are you trying to make me think and force my poor lil' brain to work??

----------


## AimusSage

I wouldn't want that on my conscience. I was merely being curious.  :Smile:

----------


## smilingtearz

didn't curiosity kill the cat??
guess i've been playing "questions only" for a long time

----------


## AimusSage

I revived the cat many times over. It's easier then not being curious. There doesn't seem to be any side effects.  :Smile:

----------


## smilingtearz

i feel tired when i think too much... now! that's a side effect!

----------


## smilingtearz

> I revived the cat many times over.


black magic??  :Eek:

----------


## AimusSage

Thinking to much doesn't seem like a good idea, me? I always think exactly enough, although the rest of the world doesn't always seem to agree...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## smilingtearz

actually you've done a good job in convincing me... i've decided that from now on i shall also think as much as can be called "enough" and not "too much"... after all something's always better than nothing...

and i agree with you  :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

Good to see we're on the same wave length. It makes thinking so much easier.  :Smile:

----------


## smilingtearz

> How are you feeling today?


Feeling like thinking!!... Thanks to Aimus!

----------


## Pensive

Bah....Feeling Hot!

----------


## smilingtearz

would this cool you off pansy darling..

----------


## AimusSage

That's one hot looking ice cream!  :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## smilingtearz

Aimus.. Aimus.. you ARE thinking too much..  :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

Am I? Why would you see that?  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Well, thanks Eva! It looks delicious! Yum Yum!

----------


## Scheherazade

http://www.online-literature.com/for...4&page=1&pp=20

----------


## smilingtearz

what about that link scher?

----------


## woeful painter

> musical...


Whoa...pretty!

----------


## AimusSage

We must migrate to the Live chat if we are to continue chatting. Otherwise Scher will use her mod powers on us, and turn us into madonna and a camel.  :Eek:

----------


## smilingtearz

> and turn us into madonna and a camel.


 :FRlol: 

yeah i guess... where is the live chat thread... sorry Scher..

by the way... i still feel musical  :Biggrin: 
Thanks Woeful  :Smile:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Wow ... I'm so glad to see everyone is feeling relatively better today ... than two days ago/yesterday when we got nothing but bad-day people. Cheer.
Today I feel healthier.

----------


## smilingtearz

:Banana: ... cheers to Irish's good health!!

----------


## woeful painter

Glad to hear so Irish! Hope you're having a great time now!

I'm feeling...well......



Lovingly speechless....
Sweet kiss...thanks!  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

aahh... how cute  :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

> aahh... how cute


Ehem..... :Wink:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Addicted... though I know I shouldn't...

----------


## Nightshade

giggly

 :FRlol: 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

feeling scared...guilty and .....sheesh, what have I done?!

----------


## rachel

poor baby, it's alright.
I am feeling like a paper bag that has just exploded when someone blew into it and gave it a swift punch.

----------


## woeful painter

Whoa, aww, mummy Rachel....I'm sorry you feel like that now...Here's a hug for you!  :Biggrin: 

*sigh* feeling tired...couldn't sleep well.... :Frown:

----------


## ShoutGrace

Feeling exhausted . . . currently can't sleep well . . . 
(hope you did better today WP!)

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Frustrated and sad... Why did I finish school so late...? Now, I'm too late again...  :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, don't be sad, Elizabeth...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Aww, don't be sad, Elizabeth...


Feeling better!  :Wink:   :Blush:

----------


## smilingtearz

bored!.........

and destructive!!

----------


## Nightshade

tierd maybe Ill go cat nap

----------


## AimusSage

I feel like a giant castle filled with gold.  :Smile:

----------


## smilingtearz

do you believe in sharing Aimus  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Sure, have a gold coin  :Tongue:

----------


## smilingtearz

you have to be a big castle if that's the size of gold coins you have!!

----------


## Pensive

Very Hot And Tired!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

For Pensive to feel better:

----------


## Weeping Willow

happy and relaxed...

P.s - Liz... are you trying to get her drunk? ..  :FRlol: ...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

No, it is supposed to be iced tea!  :FRlol:  
Poor Pensy...

----------


## rachel

I feel extremely sad for Cap'n Dastardly.....life can be so cruel

----------


## soulsistachick

Sad Mi X Bf Is Stalkin Me

----------


## soulsistachick

> lost . . . .


I love this. It sounds like your not just lost but lost in love

----------


## ElizabethSewall



----------


## subterranean

I feel so sleepy..., feel like I could sleep forever.

----------


## smilingtearz



----------


## ElizabethSewall

I can't see your image, Eva.  :Frown:

----------


## smilingtearz

i can't either... it was a laughing cat... i'll try to send you the link if i find it...

----------


## smilingtearz

don't remember it was one of these... i think
http://www.acclaimimages.net/_galler...12-2549_SM.jpg
http://image53.webshots.com/53/9/66/...7sfuTCe_ph.jpg

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Very cute! Thanks. It's good to see you happy.  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

:Smile:  thanks........

----------


## Pensive

> For Pensive to feel better:


Elizabeth, thanks for the tea if it is really tea.  :Biggrin:  

~ Feeling very good. It is holiday tomorrow and it is English Literature exam the day after tomorrow.  :Banana:

----------


## smilingtearz

I'm sure you'll make your Litnet friends proud...

----------


## Pensive

Oh thanks Eva, I hope so...

Does anyone know any quote related to "madness"? I searched at wikiquote but got nothing worth.

----------


## ShoutGrace

Here you are darling

Madness Quotes

----------


## ShoutGrace

'But I dont want to go among mad people,' Alice remarked.
'Oh, you cant help that,' said the Cat. 'Were all mad here. Im mad. Youre mad.'
'How do you know Im mad?' said Alice.
'You must be, said the Cat. 'or you wouldnt have come here.'

C'mon thats great!

----------


## Pensive

Shout-Grace, thank you very much!

This one is really good and I like it very much but probably my teacher would not.  :Tongue:  

Thanks anyway, dear!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Helga

annoyed.....

----------


## smilingtearz

helgaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 :Wave: 
where have you been?

and why are you annoyed??

----------


## Pensive

Cheer up dear Helga!

----------


## Boris239

I feel really tired but it's not surprising because I slept only for 3 hours today. At the same time I feel relieved- tomorrow my semester will be over

----------


## IrishCanadian

I'm feeling so very close to being perfectly healthy again. Sooooooo close. And kind of excited.

----------


## Nightshade

abit off But happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy  :Banana: banana :Banana: banana :Banana: banana:

----------


## rachel

wow Night, you make me feel happy!
Irish, be totally well dear.Eva honey take good care of yourself. Boris SLEEP, you can get so bummed out when you are sleep deficient.
Pensive my little blue feathered friend I think you really really secretly are a princess who wears a crown and has tons of servants and has her bedroom high up in the castles' tower.yeah that's basically what I am thinking.

----------


## Pensive

Oh Rachel! *blushing badly*

I am glad that you are feeling happy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Feeling exhausted, almost fell asleep in the tramcar...  :Blush: 
Need to spend less time on my computer  :Frown: , work more and... drink coffee  :Sick: .

----------


## mono

Rather indecisive this evening, and I can certainly share the feeling of drowsiness with ElizabethSewall.  :Tongue:

----------


## woeful painter

feeling ridiculous....
but also feeling VERRRRRRRRYYYYYY HAPPPPPPPYYYYY!
at least I get to cath up with my angel after work  :Nod:

----------


## smilingtearz

:Banana: ................................  :Smile:

----------


## woeful painter

> ................................

----------


## Pensive

I am a happy girl today!

I want to dance!
I want to sing!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Angelic and musical...

----------


## Weeping Willow

Just peachy! (although it's friday and i'm at work... Yes we don't work on fridays in Israel but today is different!)

----------


## rachel

yeah yeah, I can see my sweet Willow, yahoooooooooo!
I am feeling so happy that he is here and also that dear Mono is visiting once more. It is like golden rays of sunlight after a bad storm.

----------


## woeful painter

Feeling great to have the Pam above me be above me!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

California dreaming and cold. I think there should be a law against rain with high winds and temperatures of 39F (about 4C) in mid May! Best go put the kettle on again (sigh).

----------


## mono

> I am feeling so happy that he is here and also that dear Mono is visiting once more. It is like golden rays of sunlight after a bad storm.


Awww, how sweet of you, Rachel.  :Blush:  It certainly feels wonderful to me, too, returning to my good friends, and the very kind people who joined during my absence.

As for how I feel today: reflective.

----------


## Nightshade

quiet

( which is rare for me)
 :Biggrin:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Sick again. I went to a protest (fighting abortion as a regular practice in Canada if you must know) just as I was almost perfectly healthy. But I think it was worth my temporary health, it was a succesful demonstration.

----------


## Nightshade

awww  to make you feel better.

----------


## woeful painter

Feeling healthier...and thankful... :Wink:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

_Hope - Apocalyptica_

Why am I listening to this song...?
Feeling torn...

----------


## IrishCanadian

> awww  to make you feel better.


Thanks so much, your a dear.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

I could truly feel better.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Like that again...

----------


## mono

Content . . .

----------


## smilingtearz

incomplete............

----------


## Nightshade

:Yawnb: 


 :Yawnb:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Liz, your so .. whats the word? You seldom in a terrible mood. 
Today I'm feeling ... "getting there" thats how.

----------


## Keltic Banshee

homesick, lonely, tossed around and blue ^_^ Guess the blue Banshee is back...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I feel like an "angel asleep among roses"... Thanks for being so caring and, hopefully, I will wake up again soon...  :Wink:

----------


## Arethusa

Sticky  :Wave:

----------


## smilingtearz

...dumb!................

----------


## Nightshade

dehydrated... and yet here I am eating incredibly salty snacks ((g))

----------


## WhimsySA

Annoyed, frustrated,irritated

----------


## ElizabethSewall

...tied down...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> ...tied down...


How does one tie a poetic, introspective, waiting, thoughtful, caring _angel_ down?

I feel like going to sleep, but I will actually have to be awake for at least the next 24 hours doing a variety of Mother's Day and work related junk.

----------


## RobinHood3000

With shackles, I believe.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> With shackles, I believe.


  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

I guess I was hitting on the idea of some sort of emotional/intellectual restrictions. Unless she is tied down???

How are you feeling today Robin (if I may be so informal?)

----------


## RobinHood3000

By all means, be as informal as you wish--dude  :Cool: . (dudette?  :Confused: )


Fine, thanks. And you, ShoutGrace?

----------


## ShoutGrace

Dude, actually. Eva I think was the first to drag that out of me.

I'm still awfully tarred. About to go to the big mother's day get-together-cookout-potluck-festival-doohickey.

----------


## smilingtearz

I dragged it out?? sounds like i forced you to be a guy!  :Tongue:

----------


## ShoutGrace

Wouldn't any lady as phenomenal as you do just that?

----------


## smilingtearz

move to the live chat... another hijacked thread...

----------


## AimusSage

It seems you can just never stop the hijacking. It's your little vice...  :Tongue: 

And ofcourse, to mention how I feel:

Like a totally relaxed, flying donkey! I should mention that feeling like that is farely common for the two-tailed, one haired kangaroos that live on the small Island of Cuckoo! 

Uhm, yeah, that's it.  :Smile:

----------


## WhimsySA

Yeah, that makes a whole lot of sense you know.  :Confused:

----------


## WhimsySA

I feel like I should be learning.

----------


## IrishCanadian

I feel about 82% ... yup, that sounds right.

----------


## AimusSage

How are we going to push it beyond 85%? Because 82 just won't do!  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

I feel an nice 80 % not a too bubbly 100% and not a flat 50%

goood 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Exhausted . . .

----------


## kilted exile

grumpy...........

----------


## Nightshade

like this http://www.tristangallery.com/graphi...cinginrain.jpg


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

A bit bad, quite sad and a little mad.

----------


## smilingtearz

i feel good.....  :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel great, couldn't be better  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Creative . . .

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I feel... I'm feeling too much...

Talking nonsense again.

----------


## smilingtearz

i like nonsense  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

Abit upset about having to delay my driving testy but other than that all is good in Night land  :Biggrin:   :Nod:  
Well except for the lackof choclate icecream

----------


## AimusSage

You mean like this:

----------


## Nightshade

Are you asking for another hug??

Actually thats a sundae I ment more like this

----------


## AimusSage

My ice cream looks tastier  :Tongue:

----------


## IrishCanadian

:Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:  
I like Icecream ... and I'm feeling quite  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

:Tongue:  whats that supposed to mean?
Aimus I thnk your iccream looks sickly  :Nod:  its corrupted with all that extra stuff.
Irish you can have his if you like  :Nod: 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Are you giving away MY icecream? It's not yours to give. But sure, if he wants it.

----------


## Nightshade

Hey you offered it to me didnt you? I accepted it for someone else  :Nod:  :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

No I didn't, I only showed it to you! I never gave it, I'm mean like that, teasing people with things they want, and then keeping it for myself  :Tongue:   :Wink: 

 :FRlol:   :Goof:  

But you can still have it if you ask me nicely  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Tired but Good!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Better. I've slept 6 hours and it really feels good compared to the previous days.

Have a good day everyone!  :Wave:

----------


## Themis

Depressed...  :Frown:  If only the sun was shining, I'd be much happier!

----------


## WhimsySA

Overjoyed - I don't have to write a test tomorrow!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chava

simply teeming with life!

----------


## SurrealDialogue

> Tell us how you feel today with one word only! 
> 
> I will start:
> 
> numb


Excitement!!!!!!!

----------


## Mariam

I'm feeling great!  :Biggrin:  
I helped someone earlier today, and I feel good about myself.

----------


## mono

Ecstatic . . .  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Today i feel grand ... nevertheless, I wouldn't mind having some icecream!

----------


## Nightshade

Dont say that word... :Sick:  I feel ill what did I eat..It must have been all the dairy products
 :Brickwall: : I never learn :Brickwall: : :Brickwall: :.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Quiet... and peaceful...

----------


## ShoutGrace

Relieved . . . And hopefull.

----------


## Nightshade

that looks more doped out than peaceful

 :Wave:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> that looks more doped out than peaceful



Yeah there is definitely something more going on in that piccture.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

No... Freefall can be peaceful as well!  :Nod:  

Anyway, that's how I feel so...

----------


## Shannanigan

apprehensive

----------


## mono

Thoughtful and hopeful . . .

----------


## AimusSage

Questioning.........

----------


## Nightshade

impatient


 :Banana:

----------


## amanda_isabel

doubtful........

----------


## ShoutGrace

Somewhat elongated / cracked thin. Tired.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Drowsy...

----------


## Shannanigan

cansada...

----------


## lavendar1

So very, very glad tomorrow's Friday!

----------


## Mariam

Lovely..beloved..in love..ohhhh  :Blush:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling lovely too!

Singing:
I want to dance
I want to sing
I want to be the happies girl in the world
In The Whole World!

----------


## Shannanigan

....hungover...

----------


## papayahed

Annoyed. I'm at work, boss is gone, I don't feel like doing work but there's nobody around to play with either online or IRL.

Boss is annoying me because he doesn't agree with my plan, i'm beginning to think that he and I disagree on how plant personnel should be treated.

----------


## miss tenderness

i feel extremly bored but seeing Pensive above singing is a relief :Smile:

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Let down......

----------


## mono

Somewhat down and a little hopeless, but otherwise not bad.  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I hope that everyone feels as good as me.

My Summer Holidays are starting from Monday! *Yay*
I feel pretty and so witty!

----------


## blondeatheart

wow wel have fun!

i'm pretty excited i have a party to go to today and i leave in bout 45 minutes!

----------


## Pensive

I hope that you will also have fun blondeatheart!

----------


## blondeatheart

thnx hopefully 
either way it doesn't involve homework but friends lol so it's all good

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Secretive...  :Rolleyes:  ...but I don't even know why (which is perhaps the best of it...).

----------


## mono

Creative and reflective . . .

----------


## IrishCanadian

Ready! If I was more spontanious by nature I would truely be ready ... but theres nothiung to be ready for, so I don't know why I feel like it.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Somewhat impatient and hyperactive... Rather happy.

----------


## shinigami

I feel ****ty, I feel bored and very self-loathing... [Well, you did ask] "meow"

----------


## shinigami

wow! I never knew you couldn't say shi*... so very sorry.. Now I feel like a dunderhead... a moron.. heh... wallowing in self-pity again..

----------


## mono

Wonderful!  :Smile:

----------


## IrishCanadian

O Shinigami! You have a fantastic location, iddy biddy wee avatar and a-whole-lot-o-cool in your system for all the world to see on the forums. And if they don't come to the forum to see ... then the whole world is missing out on a whole world of shinigami and cool-ness. In other words, chin-up 'ol chap!
Today I feel like ... I'm not sure. I feel like listening to Motown. 
care to join me Shini?

----------


## rachel

Or how about both of you joining me. I was just playing Marvin Gaye, baby Hasia and I do our exercises to Motown a lot. And then afterwards more chocolate brownies Irish?
Come on you two let's work on stretching those muscles and then I'll teach you some of that good old Motown choreography. shoop shoop.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Ill and tierd...

----------


## rachel

what is the matter Willow?
Now I feel incredibly sad.

----------


## Pensive

I feel strange and excited!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Frail but still impatiently happy.  :Smile:

----------


## Shannanigan

mournful that I no longer have joy for my workplace

----------


## Nightshade

Bad.
but thats not the word Im looking for really how about foul tempered? The kind of mood when its so bad you ( i ) decide to scrub out the fridge, ovens, microwave etc etc maybe Ill even do between the tiles with a tooth brush.
 :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Wonderful... wonderful... wonderful...  :Smile:

----------


## adilyoussef

Confused...........

----------


## IrishCanadian

Playfull ... without an outlet.
Aw Nightshade!! You're the smillie-smilelady! "When you smile-- the whole world, smiles with yooooou" Maybe I shouldn't sing, it might cause a lapse in the smiles of this place.

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol:  bless you   
theyve all gathered to hear smilies are notoriously tone deaf  :Goof: 

I was just having a tempertantrum I guess  :Blush:

----------


## mono

> Wonderful... wonderful... wonderful...


My sentiments, exactly.  :Wink:

----------


## kathycf

Happy yet tired.

----------


## Idril

Excited!  :Biggrin:  I got a surprise in the mail today, a friend from England sent me an autographed picture of Alan Tudyk, who played Wash on _Firefly_ and _Serenity_, that she got for me when she went to a Collectormania thing. We always had this little thing where she pretended not to care that he...well...I don't want to spoil anything for anyone who hasn't seen the movie but she pretended not to care about something and I "pretended" to be incredibly offended that she didn't care and when she said he was going to be at the lastest Collectormania I bemoaned the injustice that she didn't even like him and she was going to meet him while I who...well...cared about what happened would miss out and she was so sweet and got me an autographed picture. This is the second time she's been so sweet, she also got me one from Harry Sinclair who played Isildur in LOTR, she is, indeed, a good friend!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## RJbibliophil

That's great! I feel happy today!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

:Sick:  ...

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling very good today because:

1: My Summer Vacations have started.
2: I have got a very interesting book to complete.
3: I had a lot of fun with my friends at the party.

EDIT: Themis, I hope that you will be alright.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Better... recovering from being ill....  :Eek: ..

----------


## mono

Productive . . .

----------


## AimusSage

How cool, I feel the complete opposite, very much unproductive, after a very productive day  :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

Just your being alive is productive. You make the earth sing, you make my day happier.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hi!  :Wave: 

Feeling highly frail and slightly worried, yet highly happy and spiritual...

----------


## rachel

strange you should say the frail part kitten, I was praying for you today and asked someone else to as well for just that reason. A kiss on your heart from baby and a kiss on your forehead and a mama's hug from me.
I feel really tired. There was a terrible accident only a block away, a vehicle smashed into a telephone pole, I think they were killed, and all our electricity was off for what seemed forever. It just was restored, but I think how their precious lives werent.So I feel sad and reflective.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good today!

----------


## apple jiang

quite a start. 
I have been experiencing such a hot weather during these days, but quite suddenly ,it's raining today!everything cool down, quite good! except my worn out shoes......

----------


## lucimi

gloomy.
so many unhappy things haunts me all the time.

----------


## angeltrick

I feel pretty fine now but im sure sumthing will piss me off later

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Merely elated, overjoyed, beyond words...

----------


## Bluebiird

*I'm depressed. I'm certain that I failed an important exam today by being a complete idiot*

----------


## mono

> *I'm depressed. I'm certain that I failed an important exam today by being a complete idiot*


Worry not, Bluebiird - no so-called 'idiots' seem present in this forum, and you remain very welcome here.  :Smile: 

As for me today: excited, overjoyed, and productive . . .

----------


## AimusSage

> Worry not, Bluebiird - no so-called 'idiots' seem present in this forum, and you remain very welcome here.


What about me, I qualify! I managed to fail a couple of exams because I forgot to show up! That counts as a stupid act doesn't it!  :Goof:  

And how I feel: A bit pissed off at myself for being an idiot, totaly unrelated to what I just mentioned above. 

But yes, Bluebiird, you are most welcome at this place, you will soon learn that you can quite ignore 99% of what I say, because it's stupid anyway.

----------


## Dirt McKert

i'm feeling good today.
much better than yesterday.
i'm not grumpy. i'm happy.

and i leave for las vegas tomorrow!

----------


## Satine

I would have to classify today as moderately to severely sucky. Somewhere in between there. wah hoo.

----------


## Dirt McKert

that's how i was yesterday
(it leaned more toward the severe side of sucky though.)

----------


## Bandini

censored.......................

----------


## The Unnamable

.............. sympathetic towards Bandini. 

Am I _allowed_ to feel that? Oh dear, I do so wish I was bland and unquestioning. Life would be so much easier.

----------


## Bluebiird

> Worry not, Bluebiird - no so-called 'idiots' seem present in this forum, and you remain very welcome here.


*Thank you. I'm feeling better about it today.*




> But yes, Bluebiird, you are most welcome at this place, you will soon learn that you can quite ignore 99% of what I say, because it's stupid anyway.


*I must say, I have noticed, particularly in my HATE & LOVE threads, but I don't mind. It's good to have some sillyness, it cheers people up  See?

Let's see, today I'm feeling better. I have to really, don't I. There's nothing I can do about that exam. And, I've discovered that all I need is an E in my A-level subjects this year and I can do my A2's next term. So, there's still a chance that I might just about make it. I'm hopeful. And hey, that exam did have 3 seperate parts, so there's a chance.
Like I said, feeling quite good today, rather cheerful *

----------


## Pensive

I feel pretty, I feel witty, I feel charming so alarming charming.

----------


## AimusSage

I feel a distinct lack of energy and inspiration today.

----------


## optimisticnad

oooh, that sounds nice aimus. 
(wait, just re-read, missed out 'lack' the first time round. lol) 
I'm feeling super and stupid and sticky...hey, alliteration! not so silly after all...lol.

----------


## IrishCanadian

Today I feel like singing off key:
I feel pretty O so pretty
I feel pretty and witty and gay!
...



> I feel pretty, I feel witty, I feel charming so alarming charming.


...
Its alarming how charming I feel.
*please instert cheesey music in the background*

----------


## amanda_isabel

i feel kinda sleepy and wish i didn't have to log out within the next few minutes..

----------


## Themis

Feeling like I should never have asked to get my own computer with my very own internet connection.

----------


## rachel

aw cheer up honey, I have a bag full of change if you need it. or a hug?, a wish?
a trip to faerie land?

I feel ...........owie,,bad burns, very bad burns, some second degree. no painkillers no matter how strong are working. owie...........

----------


## kathycf

> aw cheer up honey, I have a bag full of change if you need it. or a hug?, a wish?
> a trip to faerie land?
> 
> I feel ...........owie,,bad burns, very bad burns, some second degree. no painkillers no matter how strong are working. owie...........


I feel sympathy for Rachel, here is a fairy to take on that trip...


I also feel lazy. I should take out the trash tonight, but I don't wanna!

PS that little fairy is part of a screenshot from a favorite game of mine... :Smile:

----------


## Jay

Funny around the stomach area

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Finally.....happy again.

----------


## rachel

I am glad you are happy again. may you stay happy. 
Oh Jay I hope you are not sick with the flu. Please take care of yourself.
Kathy, how utterly adorable. what game is that, it looks enchanting.
I feel hopeful, some of the worst swelling is down a little. Still I feel like Bob Wiley in "what about Bob" He says to a man on the bus because he has a fear of leaving his house."Hi I'm Bob Wiley, will you please knock me out? Just hit me on the head...."

----------


## radspanner

im feeling good,though its pouring down with rain.

the reason is im just about to go on holiday in northumberland.the most beautiful county in england...(after my own,yorkshire).

should you ever get the chance, visit northumberland the coastline is spectacular.the scenery will blow you socks off.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling ok, not good nor bad.

----------


## Themis

> aw cheer up honey, I have a bag full of change if you need it. or a hug?, a wish?
> a trip to faerie land?


Let's stay with the hug though I'm happy enough with the words..





> I feel ...........owie,,bad burns, very bad burns, some second degree. no painkillers no matter how strong are working. owie...........


My sympathies. I know how such a wound hurts.

----------


## rachel

and as our socks are being knocked off will you be there to greet us and show us around. Then dinner wherever you suggest, my treat

HEY HEY IT'S JAY I HOPE TODAY SHE FEELS OKAY.you do don't you puppy dog?

I feel slightly better, the burns are not hurting worse anyway.
And dear Themis you will be on my h eart and in my prayers all day and this is for you, to cheery your soul.

----------


## papayahed

I think I may be catching a cold.

----------


## sdr4jc

Well I caught the plague last week, and after much pleading on my behalf, God finally decided to let me live. 

Howdy folks, pleasure to see y'all again...Rachel, Pensive, Themis, Elizabeth, Robinhood...it's been a while!

----------


## ShoutGrace

I have to go clean my car out . . . and then go to the bank.

So apprehensive, apathetic, despondent, and wretched, all in a most general and auxillary sort of way.

----------


## amanda_isabel

papayahed, hope you haven't caught that cold.

sdr4jc, glad you're better.

right now im feeling kinda embarrassed... (long story)...

----------


## Pensive

sdr4jc, it is very nice to see you again too. I hope that you are alright now.

----------


## Themis

> And dear Themis you will be on my h eart and in my prayers all day and this is for you, to cheery your soul.


Thanks  :Smile: 


Feeling happy for the moment  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Everyone feels good.
Everyone is in a good mood
So dance happily
And Sing merrily

----------


## kathycf

Hi everyone! I am feeling pretty good, and much less lazy than last night.

----------


## ShoutGrace

Hi Kathy! I just ate some pickles so I am feeling slightly euphoric . . .

----------


## ElizabethSewall

All kind of wonderful...

----------


## rachel

> Well I caught the plague last week, and after much pleading on my behalf, God finally decided to let me live. 
> 
> Howdy folks, pleasure to see y'all again...Rachel, Pensive, Themis, Elizabeth, Robinhood...it's been a while!


OH JOY, I THOUGHT YOU LEFT FOR GOOD.I AM SO GLAD YOU ARE BACK, PLEASE DON'T GO AWAY AGAIN WITHOUT LETTING ONE OF US KNOW, IT IS SCAREY. KISSES AND HUGS AND I FEEL LIKE THROWING A PARTY.

PAPAYA, TAKE YOUR VITAMIN C , DRINK YOUR WATER, REST GIRL, REST. I THINK YOU HAVE BEEN UNDER FAR TOO MUCH STRESS. HOPE YOU HAVE HOLIDAYS COMING SOON AND CAN GET AWAY.
AMANDA..........I AM JUST A PM AWAY
DAVID SMILE AND REMEMBER TO WHOM YOU BELONG.

----------


## mono

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful . . .  :Smile:

----------


## ShoutGrace

So tarred. But I don't have to go to work for another 20 hours . . . so hopeful and relaxed, also.

----------


## Nightshade

aprehensive..... not sure I want to go to work today what wth what I might just find .:S
Ill be fine once I get there though I know that.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good.

----------


## WhimsySA

Happy, HAppy, HAPpy, HAPPy, HAPPY!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Taliesin

We feel that something we thought of being LG has changed to LN.

Won't say what behind those abbrevations, but DD players will understand.

----------


## AimusSage

at least he's still lawful  :Smile:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Sleep deprived but happy to be...  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Sick and clogged up, but my little toe has a tickleing sensation.... Which is nice.

----------


## Virgil

I'm feeling lousy now that I've heard. I wish everyone would just cool down. Everyone on all sides just got out of control and tempers caused decent people to behave badly. I hope there is an avenue for the banned to come back.

----------


## rachel

sad................................

----------


## Chava

Oh bugger... audible hiccups...hic..sigh i'm going to get some water .. hic

----------


## rachel

darling Chava, 
you gorgeous thing, here drink water, holding your breath count to seven then take a breath.well.............it worked on Columbo!
hugs,
here have a piece of toffee, the sugar can help, and slightly pulling the earlobes downward has helped me, some doctor I think told me that one.

----------


## Weeping Willow

still sick... God i hate being sick!...

----------


## Pensive

Uncomfortable.

----------


## rachel

Well hugs and a round of fine wine, beer or in baby Pensive's case fizzy fruit juice, a great movie to watch and someone great to watch it with for all of you.
There you go..........better?
I feel exhausted.

----------


## mono

Lovely, lovely . . .

----------


## Pensive

I am fine.

----------


## ShoutGrace

I am suddenly feeling vital and energized!

----------


## smilingtearz

:Banana:  happy!!

----------


## IrishCanadian

Thats good to hear folks!
I too am feeling good. Not great (its too hot here to feel great), but I feel very very good.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Kinda lousy.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awww...why?

----------


## cuppajoe_9

There's a girl.

That and I've been depressed on and off since I was eight.

----------


## mono

I seemed to have felt a rather long streak of feeling wonderful, and, by now, I have nearly run out of adjectives to respond properly to this thread . . . so, perhaps . . . "transcendentally-beyond-the-scope-of-English-(and French  :Wink: )-vocabulary-and-in-love" would work, too.

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Underloved

----------


## kathycf

Irritated, and overwhelmed.

----------


## Virgil

Much better. I'm happy with my decision.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good.

----------


## shinigami

I feel... oddly nothing... slight happiness at most...

----------


## mono

Sentimental and thoughtful . . .

----------


## AimusSage

Bald and hairless... well, almost  :FRlol:

----------


## Chava

I can't actually feel the right side of my face. The dentist has numbed me.... i couldn't feel my earlobe!

anyway, it's getting better, but feeling a bit.... 

numb?

----------


## willhochs

Man's obsession with discovering the meaning of life and the origin of the universe redefines irrelevance. Thought provokes thought. Depression is passive anger.

----------


## Virgil

Very down. I had a smooth 18 year scotch to try to ease it. Tasted good, but not sure it helped. I think I'll have a second.

----------


## ShoutGrace

Great! I just had perhaps one of my best work-shifts ever. I managed to use the words/phrase 'promulgate', 'incendiary', 'cognitive deficiency', and many others in a variety of corporate settings - one meeting, some emails, some other venues.

----------


## mono

Thoughtful and loved . . .

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Tired & alone....

----------


## mono

Exhausted and somewhat lovesick . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Hey, me too.

Maybe we should form a gang.

----------


## AimusSage

I feel.  :Eek:

----------


## Boogiie___x

...suicidal && in love...

----------


## Pensive

Bah, I feel like dancing, like singing though I am not very happy today or am I, if I am then there is no need to be, but then I love to be happy, but if I love to be happy, I am supposed to hate being sad and when I am sad, I always wants to be happy and that is the thing which I like in sadness. (Does it make any sense...)

----------


## formality hater

I feel outrageous :Rage:  and happy aswell.

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

About the same as yesterday, tired, alone and along with a few others lovesick........I hope this passes soon.

----------


## mono

Very content, motivated, and anticipating the future . . .  :Wink:

----------


## kathycf

sad, I just found out some medical news.

----------


## Satine

Today is my LAST day of teaching for the year. All I have to do next week is show up and pack my stuff..... been a really rough year. I couldn't be more relieved that it's over.

----------


## Virgil

> sad, I just found out some medical news.


Oh, Kathy I hope it's not too bad.

----------


## kathycf

> Oh, Kathy I hope it's not too bad.


Thank you, Virgil. It isn't life threatening, but will require surgery. :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Oh, I am sure kathy that you will recover soon and you will feel good.

I feel happy because it has rained yesterday and the cold winds are blowing and it might rain! Weather is so beautiful!

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Mixed up......

----------


## mono

Deeply reflective and loved . . .

----------


## Pensive

I feel pretty.

----------


## mono

Drowsy and missing someone . . .

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Mono and I are just about feeling the same, as I'm tired and missing my true love.

----------


## Chava

Suddenly lonely, the house is empty, and a melancholic melodi started playing on the radio. deep sigh

----------


## Shannanigan

sunburned.......

----------


## Chava

Complete information overload - have been memorising everything about genetics since 9 this morning... so drained.

----------


## Pensive

I hope that everyone will feel better.

I feel a bit tired and sad, don't know why...

----------


## formality hater

I feel extremely happy as I have secured A grade in my exams,...phew  :Cool:  .All I have to do now is to persuade my father to take me for a treat in a restaurant, but I know when I'll end up begging to him ,I sure would have a long face .So my friends,keep your fingers crossed for me as there might be any chance (and if you wish for my happy mood to last).

Well, do you have any ideas about spending good summer holidays?Fortunately, I am free for a week but can't think of something to keep myself busy!
Nowfor evey sad friend,
 :Biggrin:  ''If autumn is here then spring is not far behind"   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Congratulations on securing A Grade!

I feel strange, it is a kind of my first experience on staying up that late at night. Ah, I am sleepy but that stupid WAPDA Electricity......why did light have to go and I had to wake?

----------


## EAP

> Well, do you have any ideas about spending good summer holidays?Fortunately, I am free for a week but can't think of something to keep myself busy!


Buy a chessboard (fairly cheap), download a chess manual from the internet and start practising. 
If you have nothing better to do then there's always literati (and a number of other amazing games) at Yahoo! Games.

----------


## soulsistachick

Lonelyness, friends are here, now friends are gone, give me time to love and mourn......

----------


## mono

> Complete information overload - have been memorising everything about genetics since 9 this morning... so drained.


Let me know if you need help, Chava - I love genetics!  :Biggrin: 


As for me today: all kind of wonderful!  :Banana:

----------


## Chava

Haha, well mono, i actually thought about you, but it's okay, the exam is today, and genetics is one out of 5 topics... and should i ever hear another word about genotypes or helicases, or pectinase, or what not... I'll leave it there

Aside from that i feel pretty good! I always enjoy exams, so i'll see you all this afternoon.

----------


## Pensive

Genetics is easily my favourite topic in Zology!

----------


## ShoutGrace

Feeling hot and oppressed . . . sweaty and gross . . .

But also worry-free.

----------


## Shakira

Im quite tensed right now because my University results will be declared anyday now.

----------


## mono

Slightly melancholic and missing someone, but otherwise not bad . . .

----------


## formality hater

Thanks Pensive.

----------


## AimusSage

I feel tired, after spending the whole day going over balance sheets, incomestatements etc. if I close my eyes all I see is number, numbers, and more numbers. In fact, all I see now are numbers. Makes me feel nuts.

----------


## formality hater

I am bored.

----------


## adilyoussef

Lonely..........................damn it.

----------


## kathycf

> Lonely..........................damn it.


Sorry to hear that...

I feel somewhat upset and on the defensive. Had a fight with an important person in my life today.

----------


## Chava

I miss him

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Confused and tired.

----------


## Chava

Tired, guests from indonesia tomorrow, and the house is now sparkling

----------


## mono

Hopeful . . .

----------


## adilyoussef

Confused...........

----------


## Chava

Comfortable, happy and inspired

----------


## Pensive

Angry!!!!!!

----------


## adilyoussef

Dizzy................

----------


## earthboar

marginalized, disenfranchised, belittled, impoverished, dominated, subjugated, overwhelmed, desperate, alone and forgotten. Just as well, I'm doing research on rural poverty. I wonder if this is what Iris Chang went through when she was researching The Rape of Nanking?

----------


## IrishCanadian

earthboar, your very articulate.
I'v been fairly on-and-off wit hthe forum lately but its good to see some new enthusiastic faces.
Today I feel okay. Not great, not bad ... okay.

----------


## mono

Exhausted after a long day . . .

----------


## Pensive

Excited!!!

----------


## Shannanigan

hungry..........

----------


## mono

Slightly apathetic today, and cold (bundled up in my quilt).  :Tongue:

----------


## miss tenderness

feeling quite well

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Happy, good news from a loved one has that affect.

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Feeling slightly ill (sniffles). . . am looking forward to going home, drinking some hot tea, eating takeout thai food, and reading, all in front of my fireplace in my new apartment.

----------


## kilted exile

Excited. I have got the weekend off work and am going to spend it coaching a U-13 team at a local soccer tournament.

----------


## Pensive

I feel sleepy.....

----------


## blondeatheart

impatient and cold

----------


## Chava

Yuhoo!! Life is great! Take that exams! Bring it on! "I feel good!....... I knew that i would......." Yipee! 
Absolutely blindingly terrific!

----------


## mono

Rather down and anxious . . .

----------


## adilyoussef

Looking for my own peace.

----------


## Pensive

A bit sad, a bit mad ...

----------


## mono

Confused . . . lots of changes happening . . . for better or worse.  :Confused:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel stupid like the back end of a hedgehog.

----------


## grace86

...blessed...

----------


## bonnett

I feel like chicken tonight.

Which is a shame as I don't have any. 

So i had a pizza instead.

----------


## Pensive

I feel happy as well as sad and confused.

----------


## Chava

Aprehensive... Maths... the doom of any good grade average... may someone fire the teacher... grumble grumble...

----------


## Weeping Willow

Tierd... 
three World cup games one after the other then a working day .. shish!! ...

----------


## Chava

Un-prepared...  :Frown:

----------


## formality hater

I am exhausted.

----------


## AimusSage

Green with envy with people that have world cup tickets. ORANJE! We will win the cup!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy...................

----------


## Chava

So relieved, and toasty

----------


## mono

Accomplished . . .

(having had my final of all final exams completed; graduation, here I come!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: )

----------


## AimusSage

My congratulations to you Mr. Mono, Well done it's quite the accomplishment indeed  :Smile:

----------


## mono

> My congratulations to you Mr. Mono, Well done it's quite the accomplishment indeed


Thanks, Aimus - very nice of you!  :Wink: 

As for today: drowsy and somewhat . . . hungover.  :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

Haha, i can imagine, congrats!

Personally, i feel deflated, physically tired, but mentally exillerated, just purchased a new art book! Right, going to dash of and read it now, cheerio!

----------


## mono

Excited . . .

----------


## Pensive

Tired . . .

----------


## Shannanigan

thirsty.....

----------


## crazefest456

stuffynosed?

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Tired as hell (meetings with clients are sooooo tiring)... and, for some weird reason... blue...

----------


## Pensive

Hot and a little bit depressed . . .

----------


## mono

A little mixed . . . indifferent.

----------


## Shannanigan

exasperated

----------


## Pensive

A bit mad
A bit sad
A bit glad

----------


## Themis

distempered

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Happy to be home.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

I feel pretty good.

----------


## Themis

Ill! Again.  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel like a flying saucer with a damaged computer system, flying erratically without a clear heading, but enjoying the ride anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

oh... so tired, rock concert till very late last night, combined with essay writing all day... somebody serve me a nice dinner and tuck me into my bed?

----------


## mono

Feeling productive today, but also a little lazy . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

Uninspired, i should do something productive

----------


## Chava

Completely completely defeated and hopeless.

----------


## Pensive

I feel a little bit down...

----------


## mono

Determined and very hopeful . . .

----------


## Sarka

Could Be Worse.

----------


## Sarka

> Completely completely defeated and hopeless.


Aww, muffin!  :Frown:  Mais pourquoi??

----------


## ShoutGrace

Ignorant and aimless.

Desultory.

Feckless.

----------


## mono

Very, very nervous . . .  :Eek2: 




Even though I have my degree now as a nurse, and have finished school, I now must get licensed by the state to practice - big, big exam tomorrow, hence my anxiety.  :Sick:

----------


## Chava

Chin up Mono, chest out. I've no doubt that you will succed, and soon be a practicing nurse, an undoubtebly one of the best.

Myself, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, and it's shinning like a beacon!

----------


## Shannanigan

relieved

i love pointing out the screw-ups of figures of authority, and watching them scramble to fix their errors...especially when fixing it results in me FINALLY recieving my pay.....

----------


## Chava

I FEEL SO RELEIVED! ESSAYS DONE! HANDING THEM IN TOMORROW! YES! Must go celebrate my victory with strawberries!

----------


## Pensive

Sweet day has gone and I sit infront of gloomy night.
Thinking of any way to make myself cheerful and bright
Upon my very eyes, everything seems black and white
I am in reverie, I don't know that what is wrong and what is right?

----------


## Weeping Willow

melting cause of the heat......

----------


## mono

> Chin up Mono, chest out. I've no doubt that you will succed, and soon be a practicing nurse, an undoubtebly one of the best.


Thanks, Chava, and congratulations to you; obviously you have succeeded quite well with school, and certainly deserve your upcoming vacation.  :Nod: 


As for me today: still anxious, but oddly relieved. I returned from my exam not long ago, and will not get the results for about two days - two days of dreadful anticipation and suspense.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## mono

Bored and a little anxious . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

Really, really bad...don't know what to do...

----------


## mono

Joyful beyond all words . . .  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I feel relieved and better, though a little lonely.

----------


## formality hater

I am happy you are feeling better pensive :FRlol: 
I am glad as I have got three days free.

----------


## Pensive

Hehehe, good for you too, formality!

I feel a little tired, just came from hospital. It's too hot today.

----------


## mono

Reflective, thoughtful, and creative . . .

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Tired and happy to be home!

----------


## Pensive

Feeling lonely, a bit irritated but not too bad.

----------


## Madhuri

relaxed.....its a Sunday!!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Madhuri

"the whole earth is your" but where exactly are you located

----------


## Madhuri

gloominess of the hospital has taken over you Pensive.

----------


## Pensive

> gloominess of the hospital has taken over you Pensive.


Oh yes, I am missing my mother. She is in the Hospital and I feel very lonely though visiting forum helps a little but still...

----------


## Madhuri

> Oh yes, I am missing my mother. She is in the Hospital and I feel very lonely though visiting forum helps a little but still...


 Oh...is that so....dont worry all would be fine.

----------


## mono

> Oh yes, I am missing my mother. She is in the Hospital and I feel very lonely though visiting forum helps a little but still...


Yes, I remember you mentioning this to me, Pensive. I hope she feels much better soon, and quickly proceeds to a fast and full recovery.  :Wink: 


As for me today: not bad, rather indifferent.  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

Oh thanks mono, she is better now, will be home tomorrow probably.

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Lazy...............

----------


## miss tenderness

worried,undeciding person I am today!

----------


## Madhuri

Oh...how I wish Monday were an off from work....

----------


## mono

Frail and nostalgic . . .

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Optimistic

----------


## Madhuri

over with Monday blues

----------


## Madhuri

very excited....got my visa and ticket for my upcoming visit to Bangkok...

----------


## amanda_isabel

congratz madhuri...

i can visit bangkok anytime but don't have a visa for the US yet.. i have apassport, though..

----------


## Madhuri

> congratz madhuri...
> 
> i can visit bangkok anytime but don't have a visa for the US yet.. i have apassport, though..


 you are in the Philippines.....I am going there for a vacation. I am sure Philippines is a nice place too......

----------


## mono

Exhausted and drained . . . (this hot weather tires me horribly)

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Very busy.......and hot!

----------


## formality hater

I feel like a rock star(cause I am singing in my horrible croaking voice :FRlol: ).No offense.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling hot and bad.

I feel bad, bad, bad, though not much bad.

----------


## formality hater

Is everything Ok,my friend pens?

----------


## Pensive

> Is everything Ok,my friend pens?


Oh thanks for asking, actually I am feeling very hot and that's perhaps the reason that I am feeling bad. And the other reason is that I am listening a song which has a title "Bad Bad Bad" and that "Bad Bad Bad" title is making me bad too.  :Mad:  Oh, I forgot that I can change song.

Oooh, now my song's title is "We Like The Party" and I am feeling a little better.  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

I am feeling rather playful today, although very hot like the majority of the posters today.  :Flare:

----------


## formality hater

Glad To Know You Are Feeling Better.
The hot weather is killing me too.

----------


## Madhuri

not very good....had an argument today with the cab driver while coming to office.....and that is still going on in my mind.....

----------


## mono

Fragile and rather apathetic . . .

----------


## SleepyWitch

I'm feeling grumpy! decidedly less grumpy than this morning though.
i have to study for my Education finals and it's all boring blahblahblahblahblah... anyone with a grain of common sense could come up with these things and using 30-letter compounds doesn't make them sound any more intelligent....
it's getting better though  :Smile: 

we had a thunderstorm last night, so it's not too hot over here

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Nervous........

----------


## Madhuri

stressed out.............

----------


## caesar

Felling better. Quit smoking, couple of days ago (which I've done several times before)

----------


## mono

Creative, yet unmotivated . . .

----------


## mono

Excited and optimistic . . .

----------


## Shannanigan

ugh...you don't want to know...

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Excited about having a 4 day weekend, followed by a 3 day work week!!

----------


## Pensive

Feeling like a cat in the hat.

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Pain......(dentist visit)

----------


## apple jiang

feeling good! I did the first piece of part-time job in my life today! and not so difficult as I have expected.I will go on!

----------


## mono

Thoughtful and reminiscent . . .

----------


## Pensive

With the pricking of my thumb, a fine day this way comes!

----------


## mono

Still sleepy . . .

----------


## Chava

very warm... will go and create lemonade.

----------


## Shannanigan

worried....

we think we lost some money...

----------


## caesar

I lost my diary......I lost my diary........

----------


## mono

> very warm... will go and create lemonade.


Chava??? Back so soon??? Welcome back!  :Biggrin: 


And as for me today: very creative and inspired.

----------


## Themis

Nervous, nervous - did I mention, nervous?

----------


## Pensive

Feeling like a cat in the hat again...

----------


## mono

> Nervous, nervous - did I mention, nervous?


I feel there with you, Themis.  :Eek:

----------


## Madhuri

tired....came back yesterday night from my vacation....howz everyone else here in the forum.....I have to catch up on a lot of things......

----------


## Sharlett

tired too... this crazy insomnia kills me  :Frown:

----------


## Shannanigan

pain...

the other day I smacked my temple on a towel rack (you don't want to know how) and I think I have discovered that that is the WORST place to have a bruise...

----------


## Pensive

Again, feeling like a cat in the hat!

----------


## mono

Irritated and unsettled . . .

----------


## Chava

> Chava??? Back so soon??? Welcome back!


not quite mono dear. I've just returned from greece. The official interrail trip starts on friday at 7.40 in the morning. Hence, i'm now feeling very excited and happy! (elated)

Cheerio

----------


## Themis

Happy and excited.

Tomorrow my vacation really starts!  :Smile:

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Despondent and disillusioned

----------


## thevintagepiper

Lonely, confused and down.

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Extremely sleepy - was watching the end of 24, season 1 on disc last night

----------


## Pensive

Tired, had a hectic day...

----------


## mono

> not quite mono dear. I've just returned from greece. The official interrail trip starts on friday at 7.40 in the morning. Hence, i'm now feeling very excited and happy! (elated)
> 
> Cheerio


Have fun, then, Chava - very nice of you to stop by, also, and say 'hello.' Return soon with many good stories!  :Wink: 


And how I feel today? Quite random and silly.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## thevintagepiper

Pretty good. Hopeful.

----------


## Shannanigan

Hungry. Like a bear coming out of hibernation hungry.

----------


## Madhuri

exhausted early in the morning, this hot weather takes away all my energy.

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy.....

----------


## caesar

Somewhere over the rainbow...........

----------


## mono

Lovely, lovely . . .

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Inadequate and helpless. . . oh well. Tomorrow is another day.

----------


## apple jiang

exhausted,my legs are numb,for I have gone so long a way. yet in this hot summer the rain at noon makes me feel better.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling a mixture of sadness and happiness.

----------


## mono

Slightly melancholy, but thoughtful . . .

----------


## Pensive

Very excited but a little worried too...

----------


## Madhuri

> Very excited but a little worried too...



Worried??? why Pensive???

as for me I am feeling very relaxed...its a Sunday!!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

> Worried??? why Pensive???
> 
> as for me I am feeling very relaxed...its a Sunday!!!!


I am glad that you feel relaxed today.  :Biggrin:  
I am worried because I am going somewhere in about two hours for eight to ten days... I will miss home!

----------


## mono

Quite well, but miserably warm (crazy, unpredictable weather) . . .

----------


## kathycf

Anxious and depressed with too much to worry about.

----------


## caesar

Anxious for my client.........

----------


## Madhuri

Lazy.........

----------


## literaturerocks

wonderful  :Goof:

----------


## mono

Wondering, wondering, wondering . . .

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

anxious for all my clients, tired

----------


## adilyoussef

wa wwa wa wwwww wawwaawwwwaaaa wanna dance!

----------


## Madhuri

Ok...........................

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Today I feel. . resigned to my fate.

----------


## mono

I feel ridiculous today - no other word describes it.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kathycf

Sleepy..... :Yawnb:

----------


## Idril

Hot! It's about 100 degrees here today and I don't like the heat because it makes me melancholy and introspective and those are _not_ good mindsets for me, they tend to lead to very dark places.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Asa Adams

I have drank much, i have talked deeply. I feel inspired, yet exhausted...2:39am

----------


## Madhuri

It has been raining since yesterday night, and while coming to office despite all my efforts my jeans got wet and I am feeling cold and I hope it gets dry soon.

Right now I am going to get a cup of coffee.

----------


## caesar

Like a junkie who spent his last shot in vain by hitting a busted vein.

----------


## Madhuri

nervous................

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Tired - there was a huge storm last night that woke me out of a sound sleep, and my cat was so freaked out by the lightning and thunder (it was shaking the house) that she decided the safest place to sleep was on my head.  :Smile:

----------


## thevintagepiper

A little annoyed at myself....I've busted all my piping competions so far this year and it's my fault...I'm tired of practicing and I know that's the reason why and since I am currently taking up my time I'm losing the next two competitions....
On the other hand I'm feeling quite happy for no reason!

----------


## mono

Labile . . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

tired, but much more cheerful.

----------


## subterranean

Iritated

Why can't I have my own Syd's death thread?

What is this..?

Why do you hate me so much?

----------


## Madhuri

mixture of uncertainity and nervousness..............

----------


## Miss Smilla

optomistic about my new home, but missing my mum on the other side of the world.

----------


## mono

Very creative . . .

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

so very confused and directionless. *sigh* Must go read Stoppard now

----------


## Nightshade

Good normal-nearly.

----------


## thevintagepiper

For stupid reasons, very upset and sad.

----------


## adilyoussef

bored........................

----------


## thevintagepiper

Blissfully pointless.

----------


## mono

Lazy, but potentially productive. I wrote two scenes in two days of the latest play, and hope to write more today - moving right along!  :Wink:

----------


## ktd222

Fleshy - maybe I should have a walk on the treadmill.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

98 degrees in Arkansas today. I'm feeling exhausted because of this heat.

----------


## Madhuri

Sad....dont know why...maybe coz of the weather, it is so hot n humid

----------


## mono

Somewhat exhausted, somewhat musical . . .

----------


## ktd222

I can't breath...

----------


## Madhuri

scared of the unknown

----------


## mono

Tired, yet joyful . . .

----------


## Madhuri

sleepy................

----------


## caesar

In limbo....

----------


## thevintagepiper

I feel like dancing!
On the emotional level, I have mixed feelings but for the most part am happy and excited.

----------


## mono

Disappointed and in contemplation . . .

----------


## mono

Slightly more content today . . .

----------


## Nightshade

ALright except that the heat is giving me a headache.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Kidneystones!   :Sick:  Enough said?

/Claes

----------


## Pensive

I feel a little tired but glad to be home, want to have a long rest!

----------


## AimusSage

hehe, I hit the back of my head on a beam today.  :Biggrin:  Now I got a headache, but it could have been worse, I could have damaged the beam with my thick skull.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Depressed like all the last days....

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Tired from the horse show this past weekend, but hopeful.

----------


## mono

> Kidneystones!   Enough said?
> 
> /Claes


Ouch! Have you received treatment, Claes? Fortunately, I have never had them, but I have seen others, and it looks very, very painful!  :Eek:   :Eek2: 


Well, as for me today: not bad, feeling slightly reserved.

----------


## Nightshade

Excited :Banana: 
I got my contract for the universitry halls and guess what I have internetr in my rooom  :Banana: 

now all I need is a computer....or laptop which is better do you think oooh 
This is exciting  :Biggrin: :: :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: : :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## thevintagepiper

Not very bad but not great either.

----------


## caesar

I'm not here.....this isn't happening.......

----------


## white camellia

regretful and nostalgic ... i think of a friend of my university days ... he likes me a lot ... but i was cool to him on the last days when we were together ... now i want to talk to him but we've lost contact ...

----------


## mono

Lazy, and a little ill (this extreme heat can really make me ill-feeling - maybe some dehydration  :Tongue: ).

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> Ouch! Have you received treatment, Claes? Fortunately, I have never had them, but I have seen others, and it looks very, very painful!


 Yes, I have to admit that it hurts like a bear but it's not really dangerous as such, and I have the medications I need to take the edge off it. Treatment will have to wait until size and position of the culprit has been determined. I'm ok for now, though.

/Claes

----------


## Madhuri

a little thoughtful today............

----------


## Pensive

Like Avril Lavigne, I am loosing grip!

----------


## ShoutGrace

:Banana:  I'm glad to see Pensive around . . .  :Banana:  


TO A MOCKINGBIRD
Richard Henry Wilde (1789-1847)


Wing'd mimic of the woods! thou motley fool!
Who shall thy gay buffoonery describe?
Thine ever ready notes of ridicule
Pursue thy fellows still with jest and gibe.
Wit, sophist, songster, Yorick of thy tribe,
Thou sportive satirist of Nature's school;
To thee the palm of scoffing we ascribe,
Arch-mocker and mad Abbot of Misrule!
_For such thou art by day--but all night long
Thou pour'st a soft, sweet, pensive, solemn strain,
As if thou didst in this thy moonlight song_
Like to the melancholy Jacques complain,
Musing on falsehood, folly, vice, and wrong,
And sighing for thy motley coat again.


Haven't thought about that sonnet at all so if it is offensive or negative I won't take any blame for it  :Biggrin: .

----------


## TEND

My back hurts...and I'm tired (than again it is 1 am). 
Other than that, feelin fine.

----------


## Pensive

> I'm glad to see Pensive around . . .  
> 
> 
> TO A MOCKINGBIRD
> Richard Henry Wilde (1789-1847)
> 
> 
> Wing'd mimic of the woods! thou motley fool!
> Who shall thy gay buffoonery describe?
> ...


No offence taken.  :Biggrin:  

And it is great to see you too!  :Banana:

----------


## caesar

hopeful..........

----------


## mono

Slightly depressed today, and feeling a little whimsical . . .

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Happy. . . it's the weekend! Wahooo!

----------


## Pensive

Bitter........

----------


## TEND

Slightly depressed....female troubles, you know the usual BS. Sore from a good workout at least.

----------


## Nightshade

Annoyed it took me 30 minutes to get the internet working this morning and then I find the facts I was looking for are Wrong  :Mad:

----------


## Madhuri

relaxed.....it's a saturday  :Banana:

----------


## literaturerocks

somewhat overwhelmed and lethargic(and also sore  :Tongue:  )..but otherwise just relaxed

----------


## Nightshade

tierd just back from work
 :Yawnb:

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Tired........

----------


## mono

Oddly inspired, for better or worse . . . weird to attempt explanation . . .

----------


## mono

About 14 hours later, still the same ^  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AimusSage

Somewhat nostalgic, replaying Dungeon Siege, still not quite as interesting as it could have been though.

Apart from that I feel a little uneasy, I should get on with my life, but it feels as if I'm stuck. Yuck, I hate that feeling.

----------


## water lily

a might sick

----------


## literaturerocks

much better than yesterday however feeling better that my dad and i worked out a misunderstanding...so pretty good actually..tired though..going to bed soon  :As Sleep:

----------


## Madhuri

Excited, a little bit nervous and unsure. I have been assigned a project that is to start today and I am not sure how I would perform, it is important that this goes well. I would be introduced to the client today. I just hope my boss doesnt feel that I acted strangely while talking to the client (I have this feeling that I might goof up).

Also, I am wearing this shoe that I bought yesterday and it hurts.

----------


## Pensive

Oh Madhuri, I hope that you will do well.

Right now, I am feeling a little angry at my Computer because it had a problem and I was unable to be online for two days. *nudges computer*

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Blue (how surprising, being me... I should change my avatar to something blue!)... I had a friend staying over for a few days, the first one to visit me since i moved over here, and now that he's gone i realize how empty and lonely being here is... *sigh* Also somewhat guilty and regretful for some things that happened in the last two weeks... oh well, in one word (or two), just myself, as usual...

----------


## Themis

Happy to be back at home, but also sad.  :Frown: 
A friend of my grandmother died a few days ago and he was only a year older than her. 82 isn't old enough to just lie down to sleep and die. Perhaps 96 or 97. But not this. People aren't supposed to do this.

----------


## caesar

Whooooah! I feel good, I knew that I would, 
I feel good, I knew that I would, 
So good, so good, I got you.................

Hi Themis, where had you been?  :Wave:

----------


## literaturerocks

im quite happy right now actually!  :Biggrin:  im sorry for your loss themis...

----------


## Shannanigan

Pretty good...and I hope everyone else does too, today. I just got my new car transferred over to my name and I get to pick it up when I get off of work.  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

In a very good mood today . . .  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

good 


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Happy, but busy to the point of becoming frantic

----------


## Madhuri

Hopeful. The project that was to start yesterday I hope it does today.

----------


## apple jiang

happy . I go to my elder sister' home to have a holiday, I hope I will have a good time here.
Madhuri, wish your project will success.

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks Apple. I hope you have a nice vacation.

----------


## Nightshade

happy even though Im sought of losing strings again.

----------


## Virgil

Woke up with a slight pain in my neck. Does anybody really care?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shannanigan

Virgil: I do! I do! (I know how it feels...I can't count how many pillows I've gone through...)

I feel:

...splendiferous!

----------


## mutineer soul

New:d........

----------


## smilingtearz

> New:d........


@mutineer soul  :Goof:  ... that sounded like erm..nude... hehehe
btw  :Wave: .. hello!


feeling like shaving my head off!

----------


## Pensive

I feel tired and irritated.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Happy and excited! Today is my brithday party. 


I hope you are feeling better soon, Pensive.

----------


## Pensive

Hey! Is it your birthday today, thevintagepiper?

----------


## Madhuri

Happy Birthday Vintage  :Bday 2:   :Banana: 

Cheer up Pensive  :Biggrin:

----------


## thevintagepiper

In a week from today! The party is today though because we had to do it as far away from our moving date as possible.

----------


## Madhuri

oh so I wished you early  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Oh, I was also a little confused as in your profile, your birthday is on 1st. I hope that you will have a fun party! Enjoy and have fun!

Hi Madhuri! Nice to see you, I too hope that I will be better....after getting some sleep.

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Distraught and bereft - I had left my old laptop at my parents' house for storage when I moved about 2 months ago. I told my mother that I needed to get some files off of it as soon as I settled into my new place and purchased an external hard drive. Yesterday, I called my mother and asked her to get the computer out as I would be coming over for a visit this weekend and wanted to get all my files off of it. . . . and she informed me that she gave the computer away! We tracked the lucky recipient down, but they had erased everything. I had backups on floppys, but when we pulled them up, the files were all corrupted.. . . Six years of writing, including my thesis and professional papers are now gone!

----------


## Madhuri

Oh, this had to happen to you and all your hard work gone, it is so sad. What do you plan to do now?????

----------


## Themis

Oh dear! Hyacinth Girl, I feel with you. A similar thing happened to my mother and myself. Though in my case I accidently deleted all the files. But that hurts.

----------


## mono

Very creative - definitely in a writing mood!  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

Lucky. Yep, today I was lucky, and in a good mood!

----------


## Idril

Itchy!!!! I just spent a few days at my parents' place and did a little hiking and came down with a little poison ivy. I'm trying very hard not to scratch but it's so very hard.

----------


## Madhuri

Annoyed, irritated and thoughtful (What was that I joined this forum for??)

----------


## apple jiang

fantastic!I had a good walk in the morning,a big meal at noon and a good sleep in the afternoon.
Madhuri, hope you feel much better now, anyway,life can be as wonderful as we could expect,"tomorrow is another day"

----------


## Madhuri

Thank you Apple, I feel much better after coming to office and taking my mind off my thoughts and it was good to see that the work is moving at some pace, yet to come in the fully functional mode though  :Smile:

----------


## apple jiang

happy to see that,Madhuri.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Happy....I had a great day yesterday. 
In much pain.....getting a probably-broken-toe checked out today.

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Resigned. . .Thanks Themis and Madhuri for your concern. I am stopping at the University this weekend and photocopying my thesis. When I get back home , I'll either have it scanned onto my travel drive, or retype from scratch. I am going to post a thread in the teaching section to see if anyone has a sample syllabus for teaching from certain textbooks they are willing to share, because all my teaching syllabi are gone as well. I am also contacting the lit journals I've published in in order to try and get backcopies. The rest is, unfortunately, gone for good. Oh well, I will have to look at this as an opportunity to revise and rewrite!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

> In much pain.....getting a probably-broken-toe checked out today.


I broke my big toe once and that was surprisingly painful and there's really not much they can do about it, unfortunately. You have my most sincere sympathies.  :Wink:  

I'm still horribly itchy!!! Poison Ivy sucks.  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

> Resigned. . .Thanks Themis and Madhuri for your concern. I am stopping at the University this weekend and photocopying my thesis. When I get back home , I'll either have it scanned onto my travel drive, or retype from scratch. I am going to post a thread in the teaching section to see if anyone has a sample syllabus for teaching from certain textbooks they are willing to share, because all my teaching syllabi are gone as well. I am also contacting the lit journals I've published in in order to try and get backcopies. The rest is, unfortunately, gone for good. Oh well, I will have to look at this as an opportunity to revise and rewrite!


I am glad that there is some way by which you could get back your work.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## mono

Very lazy and tired for no reason . . . perhaps the continued heat has finally gotten the best of me.  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

irritated.............

----------


## caesar

Been a great day. I'm shivering with excitement.

----------


## mono

Hopefully slightly more productive than yesterday . . .  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nightshade

enthusiastic


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Happy 
 :Smile:

----------


## Idril

Still itchy...and hot! Not a good combination.  :Wink:

----------


## apple jiang

gloomy,my part-time job has been ruined....

----------


## Madhuri

Dont worry Apple, you'll get another one.

----------


## andruwjin

cheerful n' well

----------


## mono

Not bad - somewhat indifferent . . .

----------


## Idril

slightly less itchy, but still hot!

----------


## apple jiang

hopeful, I decided to try my best to make it up,no matter how little I can do.....
thank you ,Madhuri, I feel much better now.

----------


## apple jiang

> slightly less itchy, but still hot!


 hi,Idril,why not have a good swim ? it can make you more comfortable.  :Nod:

----------


## literaturerocks

crippled... :Frown:  (literally)

----------


## Madhuri

Much better than yesterday. Hopeful.

----------


## Nightshade

good


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Good! There is no reason to feel bad as I am having my dearest Mango!

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Much better.... It's been a few days now since I heard from my kidney stones.  :Thumbs Up:  

/Claes

----------


## mono

> Much better.... It's been a few days now since I heard from my kidney stones.  
> 
> /Claes


Good to hear, Claes - just keep drinking lots of water, at least 2-3 liters/day.  :Wink: 


And as for me this evening: abnormally tired.  :Tongue:

----------


## Idril

> hi,Idril,why not have a good swim ? it can make you more comfortable.


A very good suggestion, Apple Jiang, but that wasn't my lot today. Today my lot was driving in a car for 2 hours to go to the State Fair and wander around the grounds for hours in the heat buying walleye sticks for 6$ and pop for about 2:50$. The good news though is that I got a really cute new shirt and a very stunning pair of pants so all in all, I'm quite content.  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

tierd :Yawnb:

----------


## Themis

Like I am stuck in a sauna.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

Extremely angry! I can't go outside if I want to, what kind of life is this? *wonders*

----------


## Madhuri

Oh Pensive, you have to jus' show that you can take of yourself and they would allow.

I am feeling great ! I jus' had this wonderful haircut and it looks good also. I am pleased with the outcome  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Oh Pensive, you have to jus' show that you can take of yourself and they would allow.
> 
> I am feeling great ! I jus' had this wonderful haircut and it looks good also. I am pleased with the outcome


My mother is afraid that someone will kidnap her precious little daughter if I go out of the home. Well, there is kidnapping happening in the area where I live but still, I can't spend life like this, specially when I whave to wait for my driving license for at least five years. My mother and I have to be dependant onf ather to go outside and my father will always prefer to be at home on his _charpai._ Mothr can't take _riskshaw_ because she has an operation. Oh well, I am glad that you are feeling good.  :Biggrin:  And now I am listening to "Complicated" by Avril Lavigne and my sorrows are getting less.  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Quite productive and awake, though I slept horribly . . .

----------


## Madhuri

sad and confused

----------


## Madhuri

preoccupied....................

----------


## Pensive

Oh I hope that you will be better, Madhuri.

I feel a mixture of happiness and sorrow.

----------


## Behemoth

Tired... was lying awake thinking about making desserts at work...and then it started raining REALLY loudly.  :Mad:

----------


## mono

Excited . . . !

----------


## Nightshade

scared, nervous angry fed up and upset. 
But relived tody will be over in 6 hours  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I feel pretty, oh so witty! After all, I have bought my Peanut Butter and Chocolate Spread! I am no longer going to have Milk with Sven Up in breakfast! Yay!

----------


## caesar

homicidal.........

----------


## Madhuri

Good.....atleast someone in my office noticed my new haircut today, after two days..... :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Hopeless . . .  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

a bit like this

----------


## caesar

> Good.....atleast someone in my office noticed my new haircut today, after two days.....


Why don't you post a couple of pics one taken before and another taken after you cut your hair on the lit-net photo album thread so that we can all admire your new hair-cut? I'm curious, do you keep you hair short or long? I'm fond of the former kind.  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Oh, I am sorry, I dont have then and now pictures. I am sure even if I did, every one would laugh, as it is my new haircut was noticed after several days...he he he....... :Biggrin: 

I like long hair that fall upto the waist. My style is neither short or long  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

lalalalala :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Argh! In pain!  :Frown: 
I saw a doctor about it, and somehow, I have no idea how, I bruised some of the cartilage of my ribcage, nearly on the sternum! Ugh, miserable, and I have no clue how long it shall take to heal, but it aches to breathe (something I enjoy doing, of course).  :Tongue:

----------


## ktd222

Itchy! I think I'm allergic to something, but I don't know what.

----------


## mono

Exhausted after a few days of work . . .

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Lonely... Missing some of my good old friends, who can't be online much lately due to life getting in the way... and also missing some of my new friends here, who can't be out and about as much as they'd like to due to life (and family reunions) getting in the way...

----------


## The_pickler

exuberant.

----------


## mono

Energetic . . .

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Hungry! I'm having my kidneys x-rayed on monday, looking for kidney stones. Just liquid nourishment for yours truly until it's done (Grrrrrowl!)

/Claes

----------


## kathycf

> Hungry! I'm having my kidneys x-rayed on monday, looking for kidney stones. Just liquid nourishment for yours truly until it's done (Grrrrrowl!)
> 
> /Claes



Oh my, kidney stones? That sounds very unpleasant. I hope you feel ok, and fill up on nice things to eat after your procedure. 


I feel fine, just a little tired and thirsty. Time for some water.

----------


## mono

Indecisive and fickle . . .

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> Oh my, kidney stones? That sounds very unpleasant. I hope you feel ok, and fill up on nice things to eat after your procedure.


Unpleasent? Yes, if you put it mildly. I could think of some much more "powerful" descriptions  :Wink:  But, apart from being hungry I actually feel fine at the moment.  :Thumbs Up:  The stones haven't made their presence known for over a week now, and if I'm lucky I may be rid of the confounded things already. Anyway, that is what I'm about to find out tomorrow.

And yes, I think I'll allow myself a treat or two tomorrow evening  :Biggrin:  

/Claes

----------


## Pensive

Oh I feel good. I was reading that how and by whom ball point pen was discovered. Oh well, one learn new things everyday!

----------


## kathycf

> Unpleasent? Yes, if you put it mildly. I could think of some much more "powerful" descriptions  /Claes


Well, I was thinking of more powerful terms myself, but decided to go with the genteely understated "unpleasant"  :Wink:   :Tongue:  

ballpoint pens, Pensive? So who did invent them?

Today, I have a stomach ache. But it is beautiful outside so I have been going out on the porch off and on all day, so I don't care how my stomach feels.  :Smile:

----------


## caesar

I'm in a sweet dilemma. To do or not to do, is the question.

----------


## Pensive

I feel pretty good.

----------


## Madhuri

A bit sad and empty.

----------


## mono

Meh, *shrugs . . .  :Rolleyes:

----------


## apple jiang

I feel a little uncomfortable,my teeth hurt now....oh,God!

----------


## mono

Nostalgic and down . . .

----------


## Madhuri

Uncertain...................

----------


## Koa

BORED BORED BORED and wasting time time time  :Mad:

----------


## kathycf

Very tired. I spent all day sitting around a hospital while my father had surgery.

----------


## mono

> Very tired. I spent all day sitting around a hospital while my father had surgery.


Yikes, kathy, I hope everything went well with your father, and that you got some rest - ja?

As for me: fairly well (the thread made my day - thank you all again), but it feels a lot like a normal day. I think most birthdays feel like that after 21; then one reaches 65 and can anticipate the senior discount at restaurants.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Thanks mono. His surgery went fine, he is home now being coddled by his ladyfriend. I agree with you about birthdays, I feel the same as I do on any other day. Well, this year it was fun to come and read my birthday thread.  :Smile: 

Happy Birthday again.

----------


## Pensive

I feel dreamy!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Pretty good -- recently took a lady friend of mine out for dinner and dancing, and had a great time.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling very tired.

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## kathycf

Weird...something very odd happened at another forum I belong too. 
 :Confused:   :Frown:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Bummed -- my computer's caught a nasty virus in a file listed as "critical" by the system, and the Command Prompt can't find it to get rid of it.

----------


## kilted exile

Annoyed - I stopped by the mall earlier to pick up some new books but they've got rid of the bookstore to make way for yet another stupid prep boy clothes shop.

----------


## Nightshade

excited IM going to UNIversity !!!!!!!

Ok Ive know that for a year but its finally clicked! and the best bit.... I get to go buy a computer my own compter no ore waiting for other people!!!
 :Banana:

----------


## Madhuri

> excited IM going to UNIversity !!!!!!!
> 
> Ok Ive know that for a year but its finally clicked! and the best bit.... I get to go buy a computer my own compter no ore waiting for other people!!!


Great!!! which subject would you be studying??????

----------


## melancolia

Now, feeling... filthy

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling a bit excited...

----------


## mono

Remiscent and dreamy . . .

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Honorificabilitudinatatibus!

----------


## Pensive

A bit sad, mad but little glad as well.

----------


## Chava

My feet are cold, it's raining... summer dissapeared, we're back to 15 degrees... school starts on tuesday... i've got loads of work to do on my extended essay...

Suddenly i feel so tired.

----------


## mono

Not bad, yet could feel better . . .

----------


## mono

Energetic!

----------


## rot

Busy and overwhelmed and it's just 1 am! dear bog.

----------


## Pensive

I feel tried and angry!

----------


## thevintagepiper

Not so great.

----------


## Koa

empty - too many empty days

----------


## mono

Slightly naïve . . .

----------


## Nightshade

iffy but on the good side  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I feel like a cat in the hat!

----------


## Chava

Artistic and creative

----------


## kathycf

Horrible...

----------


## caesar

Wistful.........

What's the matter, Kathy?

----------


## Pensive

Dreamy.....

----------


## kathycf

I had a very bad day, Caesar. I hope this one will be better...

----------


## Pensive

Oh poor dear, it will be better. I am quite sure! 

Terrible Night Will Have To Go
And The Bright Day Will Come!

----------


## Madhuri

In a mess, not knowing how to get out.

----------


## vheissu

Relieved....I had an exam today and think it went pretty well!!

----------


## mono

Hungover . . . (merlot, I smite thee!)  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Angry................

----------


## mono

Feeling better, but emotionally drained . . .

----------


## thevintagepiper

Ehh. Hanging in there.

----------


## kathycf

hopeless and helpless

----------


## Madhuri

sleepless.........eventhough I had a tough day today sleep is still running away from me........

----------


## kathycf

I actually feel somewhat better now. (sometimes you need to clear the air with someone, and then have some tea when you are done.)




Sounds like the type of day I have been having lately, Madhuri. Take care, and I hope things get better for you.

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks Kathy! I am better feeling better now.

----------


## fitzgolden

tired but really happy (oh boy, is that tempting fate or what  :Brow:  )

----------


## thevintagepiper

Down. But, appeased from anger by the promise of friends and birthday cake tonight. All I can say is, I know what I'll wish.

----------


## Pensive

_To ne aysi nigah seh mujhe dekha
Dil ho gaya nisaar mayeeha_
I feel like a rose mahia!

----------


## Madhuri

Who is the mahiya, Pensy?  :Wink:

----------


## caesar

desperate

BTW what's mahiya?

----------


## Madhuri

When a girl likes a guy she can call him _mahiya_ and vice-versa (it is a loving way to address the person you like)

I was jus' teasing Pensy. I hope she doesnt mind.

----------


## Pensive

> Who is the mahiya, Pensy?


He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named  :Tongue:  




> I was jus' teasing Pensy. I hope she doesnt mind.


Oh God no, Mind, why?  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Excited and confused - an odd combination . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## Koa

depressed and a bit angry

----------


## thevintagepiper

Very happy.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling as I have eaten too much and I will explode like Aunt Marge in Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban.

----------


## Koa

pissed off and frustrated. i hate sundays. and i cannot repair my broken laptop and maybe i made a mess by trying  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## mono

Could feel better, could feel worse . . .

----------


## thevintagepiper

Upset.....

----------


## musikykah

Melancholic

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Exhausted, yet blessed.

----------


## caesar

Damned! I hate my life.

----------


## Pensive

I feel good.

Hey, it's nice to see you back, Elizabeth!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Feeling excited!!!

----------


## mono

Broken . . . .

----------


## thevintagepiper

Happy again. And very full of ice cream, which is always a good thing  :Wink:

----------


## Themis

. . . Sad . . .

----------


## Madhuri

Not very well, feeling cold.

----------


## WeLoveSongs

...as fresh as a daisy...

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling very confused....

----------


## Small Princess

I am very Sad

----------


## Koa

happy because i repaired my laptop and because it's not the damn weekend anymore  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Happy and well.

----------


## Pensive

> happy because i repaired my laptop and because it's not the damn weekend anymore


That's a good news. I feel happy too.  :Biggrin:

----------


## caesar

in eager anticipation....

----------


## TEND

Quite Sad.....my grandmother died tonight....

----------


## Madhuri

> Quite Sad.....my grandmother died tonight....


That's really sad. My sympathy is with you Tend.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Oh, TEND, we're so sorry...

----------


## Pensive

Ah Tend, I am sorry for that. I can understand how that feels....I was four when my dear granny died...but I still miss her...

I feel bad...

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Quite Sad.....my grandmother died tonight....


I'm very sorry TEND. I know what it's like. I'll be praying for you.

----------


## TEND

Thank you all for the kind support, this is the first time anyone really close to me has ever died and I think I'm in a bit of a state of shock, but we knew it was coming for a while, so I like to think that I was relatively prepared for this. Once again though, thanks to all of you, you are all amazing.

----------


## kathycf

My grandmother died when I was 17 and she was the first person close to me that passed away. Time passing does help heal you, but of course you will still miss her. But I hope you have as many happy memories of your "Nana" as I have of mine, and that will surely help you in the days to come. Take care...

----------


## caesar

myself.........

----------


## mono

Busy, busy, busy . . .

----------


## Shannanigan

decent....

----------


## Chava

I'm feeling a bit sick really, think i'll just go sit with some tea and a book...

----------


## Nightshade

excited. only 22 days left!!!!


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Devestated and broken hearted.

----------


## Madhuri

Confident. I can conquer the world today.

Is everything ok LIVE???

----------


## Pensive

Excited! 

School will open at the day after tomorrow.

----------


## Nightshade

Off

Today I got to work to the discoovry that we had a fine dust _ everywhere_ and I mrasn everywhere at first glance I thought Oh weve had a new carpet put in it was tha thick. and we thought there had been sturcutal damage. but we couldnt see any holes in the ceiling so we decided to stand outside ( the wordaspestous was mentioned a few times  :Eek:  ) and turn people away then about to 15 minutes later someone says oh could it bethe fireextinguisher in th smshed up telephone booth. turns out som lovly bright spark decided to vandalse the library by setting off a powder extinguisher through the letter box resulting in what we now think wil be thousands of pounds in damange not to mention all the poor ruined books and computers. but after just popping in and out ( mostly with somthing tied on my face) I still have got a terriblyy sore throat . I feel like I have been through the worst sandstorm in my life!
And the worstt bit is those vandals are probably going to get off scott free.  :Mad:

----------


## Virgil

That is terrible Night. I just can't stand people who do things like that. Do they think it's funny? What did they gain? It makes my blood boil. They ought to have thier hands broken.

----------


## TEND

That is AWFUL!! Why do people do something like that, how can they possibly find enjoyment in that? They're ruining books too, a future litnetter may now never read that special book and will never discover the wonderful world of literature! 

As for me, I'm quite tired and feel that everything I do is extremely tedious and does not make a difference, but life has been so hectic over the last few days, things just keep coming even before I finish the last.

----------


## Shannanigan

~sigh~ I've heard too many sad stories lately...

I am confused and buried. Confused because I somehow managed to fry my car's amplifier today while just screwing it into place, and buried because I am experiencing some of the heaviest reading assignments I have ever been given...

----------


## mono

In limbo . . .

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Sick and deprived of sleep...

----------


## thevintagepiper

Not great at all.

----------


## Madhuri

Pretty sure that I would achieve my goals set for today.

----------


## jitendra

Getting bored today ...

----------


## Nightshade

> They ought to have thier hands broken.


Well thats another one to add to the list so far weve had stocks , cleaning the library for 10 years , life inprisonment , and a lifetime of shelving with not choclate breaks suggested.


I think they probably _do_ find it amusing but as alot of people said there are alot of sick people around. Having said that it is a bit of a ( is the word ironic?) way to destroy books, isnt it? I mean it is afterall the exact opposite to book burning.

I feel more like me today.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling very excited. I am going to a new school tomorrow, after three month's summer vacations!

----------


## Chava

I feel like moving into a collegium with loads of people i don't know. I feel like doing something radical. I feel like ranting. I feel like cutting all my hair short again. I feel like reading that new book i bought. I feel like i miss him. I feel like ditching this country. I feel like needing a very big mug of coffee. I feel like i need a hug. I feel like getting to meet new people. I feel the sky pressing. I feel like forgetting. I feel tired.

I feel like everything is beyond being too complex.

----------


## mono

Anxiously exhausted . . . too many changes these days . . .

----------


## Pensive

I feel really bad. It was supposed to be school today and I woke up early in the morning, got ready for school, went to school but then they told that school will open later due to the re-construction. Bah, it sucks!

----------


## Nightshade

Good except I forgot the paswword to my new email account and it doesnt have a forgot your password option  :Eek: 
hello pens :Wave:

----------


## Pensive

> Good except I forgot the paswword to my new email account and it doesnt have a forgot your password option 
> hello pens


Hey Night! Good to see you! :Biggrin:  
I hope that your email account (which's password you have forgotten) was not too important for you.

----------


## mono

Well-rested . . .

----------


## Virgil

Bored........

----------


## Taliesin

Decayed.
Summer has been long and hot and during those times, the sun has slowly, slowly, mummified us.
And now the rains came, soaking us and waking us up from our long sleep and finding out how much is missing, how much the sun, grave robbers and the shock rain took us, thinking about the missing fingers, toes, ear and pieces of mind.
But autumn is coming. Long, dying autumn. Perhaps there is regrowth in autumn, perhaps we can grow back the toes and thoughts and then...

winter is coming

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Lost and confused

----------


## Madhuri

Sad. All these years of _only_ studying and hardwork and all I got now is a good job. I feel as if I have missed life all these years and just cant think of any way to make up the loss. Feeling quite sad.

----------


## Virgil

> Sad. All these years of _only_ studying and hardwork and all I got now is a good job. I feel as if I have missed life all these years and just cant think of any way to make up the loss. Feeling quite sad.


Don't be, Madhuri. You are still young. I don't recall your age, but i think it's still in the early twenties? If so, you've got another 60 to 80 years of living. And you have a good job to make those years productive and happy. Life is only starting.

----------


## Pensive

Oh Madhuri, you need not to be sad or disappointed. Don't spend your lovely present, lamenting about past. Think of your good job and the oppertunities you have for now. So cheer up!

I am feeling sad as I will never get better.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> I am feeling sad as I will never get better.


What do you mean Pensive? Is everything alright? Are you sick?

----------


## Pensive

> What do you mean Pensive? Is everything alright? Are you sick?


Oh, I am fine now. It was just a moment's feeling that I was facing when I was posting. Probably because now school is going to be started and I will have to sacrifice my long sleeps... :Biggrin:  

But now, it's fine!

----------


## Chava

I'm so excited... Birthday tomorrow! not mine my little brothers', but i just love giving presents!

----------


## Shannanigan

overloaded...

these readings are killers

----------


## Nightshade

excited but sorted of dreading at the same time. Im not sure I like change very much.

----------


## Madhuri

I am feeling better. Thanks, Virgil and Pensy for your kind words. It was just one of the days when some not so good memories kept coming back. But it was a passing phase. You guys dont take me as a sad person. I am by all means very much in love with life, and the future is bright and shining.  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

That's a great thing to say, Madhuri.

I feel good!

----------


## Shannanigan

hopeful...

I was in a bad mood yesterday, I let some things get to me that shouldn't have and I was a little nasty to some people...I wanted to put my foot in my mouth at least twice...

my goal today is to be sickeningly nice to make up for it, lol.

----------


## mono

Nerdy . . . .

----------


## Nightshade

amused but slightlyannoyed at the same time.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I feel great! I have eaten lots of funny stuff today!

----------


## ktd222

tired. maybe me need sleepy

----------


## Nightshade

Neutral

 :Biggrin:

----------


## thevintagepiper

Good...but I just found out something weird about the people in my compound.

----------


## Madhuri

Was it something good that you found, Vintage?

For me, I am feeling good, very positive and confident.

----------


## Shannanigan

light-headed....I cut all my hair off!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> light-headed....I cut all my hair off!


That's a descion I am trying to make, well, I wouldn't like to cut all my hair off but with a few cut off, I can certainly do better. But you see, I am too much fond of my long hair that sometimes, it's hard for me to imagine them cut off....I am confused what to do...whether to cut them off or not to.

----------


## Shannanigan

> That's a descion I am trying to make, well, I wouldn't like to cut all my hair off but with a few cut off, I can certainly do better. But you see, I am too much fond of my long hair that sometimes, it's hard for me to imagine them cut off....I am confused what to do...whether to cut them off or not to.


Yeah, I had that problem at first, but it was an issue of practicality. I'd gotten a perm waaay back in December, and my hair had grown back so that it was straight on top and a mess of curls below...and then the mess of curls just became too much of a hassel to take care of. Plus, they were awfully hot, and the weather here was not helping at all...

so lots of reasons caused me to go into the hair studio today and say "take off the curls!" lol...

----------


## razzmatazz

I'm feelin'. . . heavy. Like I am kinda muffled and dizzy. Can anyone relate?

----------


## kathycf

Sure I think so, razzmatazz. I feel tired and logy...like it is an effort to even move around.

BTW, welcome to the forum!  :Smile:

----------


## miss tenderness

I have a flue,I feel like anyone who has a flue!!

----------


## Shannanigan

awww, im sorry miss tenderness  :Frown: 

I feel like taking the day off, laying on the beach, and finishing this book that I haven't had a chance to read since school started...

----------


## Pensive

I hate having flu, miss tenderness, even more than fever. I hope that it will go as soon as possible.

I feel okay-ish, neither bad nor good.

----------


## mono

Somewhat creative and a little tired . . .

----------


## kathycf

headachey...but somewhat cheerful nonetheless.

----------


## Virgil

Angry on one level (work morons) but relieved Rachel's health is better.

----------


## Chava

battered, and a little lost

----------


## miss tenderness

sad!!!and a big pity in my heart for someone

----------


## Idril

A little sore (bad back) and grateful that his horrible week is over.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Was it something good that you found, Vintage?
> 
> For me, I am feeling good, very positive and confident.


It depends how you think of it...kind of good, kind of bad. It's a long story  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Confused and unsure.

----------


## TEND

Soooo.......tired......

----------


## Shannanigan

worn out and sunburnt...I spent today cutting down overgrown bush with a machete...

----------


## kathycf

stupid....

----------


## Pensive

Like Hell!

My tooth is aching badly!

----------


## subterranean

Sorry to hear that, Pensy.

Have you consult your dentist?


I'm feeling sooooo hungry at the moment!!!

----------


## Nightshade

blah!



 :Goof:

----------


## Chava

Lazy and inefficient.... i can't help but procrastinate.... I really should get back to work.

----------


## kathycf

discouraged and a little hurt.

----------


## Nightshade

Dancing  :Banana:

----------


## AimusSage

> Dancing


Aha, so you _do_ dance!

----------


## Pensive

> Sorry to hear that, Pensy.
> 
> Have you consult your dentist?


Not really. It was gone before I could fetch a dentist.  :Smile:  
So I am feeling good!

----------


## Chava

I'm trying to be stubourn... my mother has promised a glass of wine if i finish this draft before 21.40.... i hope to suceed...

----------


## mono

Reserved and disappointed . . .

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling okay-ish.

It was my first day at a new school. I feel really strange as class-fellows were really diffierent and teachers were also strange, their way of teaching was very different from my previous school.

And the most terrible thing is that, I have lots of homework to do!

----------


## Nightshade

Im feeling bemused

----------


## miss tenderness

today is my first day in work.I did not get enough sleep last night so I feel sleepy and headacal.

----------


## Taliesin

Wisdom-teeth. Thinking they can uprise and everything.
A pain in the mouth, really.

----------


## Chava

My head is exhausted, and I feel sleep deprived... I'll only read another chapter, then i'll go to sleep...  :Wink:  you know how it is.

----------


## mono

Frail . . . . .

----------


## subterranean

> Not really. It was gone before I could fetch a dentist.  
> So I am feeling good!


Kewl  :Wink: 


I'm feeling heatly, but I don't think I'm healty  :Brow:

----------


## Nightshade

:Biggrin:  Im feeling awake

----------


## subterranean

> Im feeling awake


Lucky, you! Still one and a half hour to go before I finish working and I already feel so so so so sleepy  :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

Feeling really exhausted!

It's a lot of homework. It's killing me. I don't get time to do my hobbies; thinking, talking, reading books, browsing forum as much as I like, and of course messing around!

----------


## Madhuri

Unsure.....the HR lady of my company wanted to speak with me, for any suggestions for improvement and we talked for long....I am not sure if saying what was on my mind was a good idea, should I have been more diplomatic?? I am not sure if I did the right thing??? *still thinking about the meeting*

----------


## Shannanigan

sad, because Steve Irwin died, and I grew up watching him...
sad, because I still feel like I've been causing more harm than good lately,
sad, because it seems like the homework never ends, and I failed a quiz this morning,

...happy, because I know that this will make me more appreciate the better days to come...

----------


## AimusSage

I feel like blowing up a building, or at least a certain part of a certain building.

----------


## Nightshade

I feel fedup!


 :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Exhausted yet achieved . . .

----------


## caesar

anticipating misery

----------


## Chava

A bit anoyed.. It' "sportsday" and that means running around on a girls team, in 15 degree's with forceful winds, and rain... someone please tell me... What is the point! (and why can't we play with the guys, at least they play the game, instead of fleeing when you pass a ball!!

----------


## Pensive

I feel tired.

----------


## Scheherazade

Deaf



__________________

----------


## caesar

If I could, I would nuke the whole world!

----------


## Basil

I don't think there's a microwave big enough.

----------


## Madhuri

Was cheerful untill I read serious stuff, and now I am thinking about serious matters that affect life.

----------


## Shannanigan

better.

yesterday was a horrible day which started off with me driving all over the place and ended with me missing work because I had to get my car towed to a mechanic...but the problem is fxed, and I shot 4 bull's eyes today out of 6 shots in archery class this morning, so I'm feeling better.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling as to ask a special someone:

Could you look in my eyes and tell me, are you happy now?

----------


## Nightshade

I suppose grateful  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

Very tired, puph...

----------


## kathycf

Hmm, I haven't been online as much as I am accustomed to being...I sort of broke my right wrist being clumsy.  :Blush:  Since I am right handed, it makes typing difficult. I can type (no cast) but I feel a bit achey.

----------


## AimusSage

How on earth did you break your wrist? I thought you were indestructible? Is nothing sacred anymore?  :Eek:

----------


## kathycf

> How on earth did you break your wrist? I thought you were indestructible? Is nothing sacred anymore?




I don't know about indestructible..but clumsy? Heck yea. Well like so many things in life it is a long story. To sum up I flapped my arms out like a large enraged bird flapping its wings and smacked my wrist against a door. It is just one of the small bones on the outer part of the wrist, not the whole thing, but it has a nasty bruise and hurts a bit. The swelling is pretty much gone, though!

----------


## AimusSage

Ouch, how's the door doing?  :Wink:  
Get well soon wrist, get well soon, because Kathy needs you!  :Nod:

----------


## kathycf

:Biggrin:  Thanks, Aim. 

And no worries, the door remained injury free. My pride (at being a klutz) is another story.  :FRlol:

----------


## mono

Indecisive . . .

----------


## aeroport

Having just been to see this amazing pianist from Canada doing Tchaikovsky's Concerto no. 1 with the Kansas City Symphony, I have to say I'm feeling pretty flippin' excellent!

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good. I love weekends!

----------


## adilyoussef

A little bit stressed.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling like I am living in a material world and I am a material girl.

----------


## Virgil

This song says it all.





> *Wild Horses*
> (M. Jagger/K. Richards) 
> 
> Childhood living is easy to do 
> The things you wanted I bought them for you 
> Graceless lady you know who I am 
> You know I can't let you slide through my hands 
> 
> Wild horses couldn't drag me away 
> ...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Frustrated at manifesto-writers.

----------


## Chava

Slightly unimaginative, which isn't good, since i have to create an art project...

----------


## adilyoussef

Good luck Chava!

I don't know how I'm feeling.

----------


## AimusSage

right next to myself actually is how I feel, maybe slightly behind too.

----------


## Nightshade

I feel happy!
Hey my mic and speakers work

----------


## Scheherazade

Like Atlas...

----------


## Nightshade

> Like Atlas...


The world on your shoulders, huh?
would a kit at make you feel better


I feel dreadig(?dreadful?) you know like when you _ know_ somthin is going to happen like oh youve forgotten a major exam or somthing that you really had to do? Like that. :Sick:  
I hate worrying

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling okay-ish.

I got a "brilliant work" in English, but a "Improve your handwriting" in Science. I shouldn't have written in hurry... *bang bang*

----------


## ShoutGrace

> I got a "brilliant work" in English, but a "Improve your handwriting" in Science. I shouldn't have written in hurry... *bang bang*



Was that you bang-banging your head against the wall, or you bang-banging your teachers with a firearm?!?  :Biggrin:  (like Nancy Sinatra)

----------


## Nightshade

> Was that you bang-banging your head against the wall, or you bang-banging your teachers with a firearm?!?  (like Nancy Sinatra)


Isnt it a song?? Im sure pensy has a Bang Bang song she sings quite often when shes feeling down .... cheer up pensy they didnt make you rewrite it then say still not good enough do it again did they??
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Taliesin

We are feeling very happy, since we have been worried since morning about the thing that the open contest of mathematics is on the 7th of October -on the same day when we and a friend of ours wanted to make a common birthday-LARP (We turn 18 at 23. september, she turns 18 at 7th october). But now we communicated with e-mail with one of the people who organizes that thing who said that it is possible for us to start and end some hours earlier so we can go to both things. 
Yay!

----------


## AimusSage

I feel like I need a braintransplant. Anyone got a spare brain lying around they could lend me for the rest of my life?

----------


## mono

Perplexed and down . . .

----------


## Madhuri

Irritated, something bit me on my ankle and there is a rash and is itching.

----------


## Shannanigan

> I feel like I need a braintransplant. Anyone got a spare brain lying around they could lend me for the rest of my life?


Sure, my brother isn't using his  :Biggrin: 

I feel...I dunno...absent.

----------


## Virgil

Oh sooooo relieved.

----------


## Chava

like i've forgotten to do something... hmm, i should go play the saxophone...

----------


## Scheherazade

> The world on your shoulders, huh?
> would a kit at make you feel better


Thank you, Night. I think one KitKat would make anyone feel better!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

thoughtful................

----------


## Shannanigan

headachey...

----------


## white camellia

restless, scared, whimsical, incoherent, nervous ...

----------


## Nightshade

annoyed


:S

----------


## optimisticnad

optimistic!"!!!!

----------


## adilyoussef

Calm.............

----------


## mono

Busy, busy, busy, and exhausted by expectations . . .

----------


## Madhuri

hopeful..............

----------


## Nightshade

tiered but resigned 

 :Biggrin:  ok and smilie too  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Feeling really disappointed.

----------


## AimusSage

AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! !!

pfew, that's better.  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Almost prepared for another day . . .

----------


## Chava

I'm feeling better! despite a completely wasted day, and foolish classmates.

----------


## Nightshade

sooo tierd but I cant fall a sleep  :Frown:

----------


## thevintagepiper

Great! I've made a good new friend, and tonight is youth group. Yay!

----------


## Nightshade

strange: worriedish about driving test, worried about this friend I had a wierd dream about, and my hands seem to havegone to sleep since I woke up yesterday morning and are all numb and not gripping things properly.

----------


## Madhuri

thoughtful.......a lot of thoughts are running in my mind

----------


## kilted exile

contemplative

----------


## Weeping Willow

excited .............

----------


## mono

Body: tired.
Mind: hyperactive.

----------


## Stanislaw

every particle of my being: Totally excited, ovejoyed, and relieved...I finally got my copy of Lego Star wars II! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Serenata

stupendous

----------


## Pensive

Feeling ignorant.

----------


## Madhuri

tired.........the cab took 1:30 hrs to reach back home, for a 30 mins run.....this traffic kills sometimes.

----------


## AimusSage

wow, a 1.5 hour cab ride? That must be expensive  :Eek:

----------


## Madhuri

not at all...its sponsored by office....so its free....... :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Poor office managers.  :FRlol:

----------


## Shannanigan

grateful...

that the stabbing pain behind my left eyeball has ceased.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Excited -- as a favor to a friend, I've been asked to take a (female) foreign exchange student to a dance...

----------


## Nightshade

excited - the reniactment people are back so I get to dress up again  :Biggrin:  and Im off into the world tommorrow. :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Angry, scared, confused.....and a whole range of different emotions.....all at once........

----------


## Madhuri

Feeling much better.....not as confused as a few hours ago, composed and calm.  :Smile:

----------


## ShoutGrace

Maybe it was the purgative activity of voicing your opinion eloquently and admirably which did it for you.  :Biggrin:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Pensive

Feeling like I am living in a material world and I am a material girl. I am starting to have this feeling a lot lately.

----------


## caesar

Confused.

When the heart yearns, but reason spurns - which one should one follow?

----------


## Pensive

> Confused.
> 
> When the heart yearns, but reason spurns - which one should one follow?


Perhaps the reason that spurns though most of the times, it is difficult to control the yearning heart.  :Smile:

----------


## caesar

Thanks you Penzy. You're a smarty. 

When it is a matter of love, is it still apt to rely on reason and not on instinct?

----------


## Idril

That's a tough one. I think if you follow reason, you may live to regret it, you will always wonder, "what would've happend if I had followed my heart", those regrets can haunt you for a long time. You won't always be in a position to go where your heart leads, there may be a time when reason is your only recourse so I think, if you are single, free of familial obligations, follow your heart.

----------


## Pensive

> That's a tough one. I think if you follow reason, you may live to regret it, you will always wonder, "what would've happend if I had followed my heart", those regrets can haunt you for a long time. You won't always be in a position to go where your heart leads, there may be a time when reason is your only recourse so I think, if you are single, free of familial obligations, follow your heart.


Yes, it's indeed tough and the problem is even if you follow your heart, then you can regret it that why you didn't follow reason. Unless, you consider following your heart itself a reason.  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

If its a matter of love, you'll never regret following your heart.

----------


## ShoutGrace

Unless the love turns up one sided, right? I mean, you can follow your heart all you want but that doesn't compel others to reciprocate. In 5 years, who knows, maybe she won't respect you because you aren't as reasonable as she thought you were.

People fall out of love.

----------


## Idril

> If its a matter of love, you'll never regret following your heart.


I think that's true. You may get hurt, it may end badly but at least there isn't that haunting feeling of "what if" that you get if you don't pursue your instincts. There is no sense of resolution in walking away, if you follow your heart and then crash and burn, at least you can say, "I gave it a try and it was a really bad idea" and then move on...theorectically anyway.  :Wink:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> ...theorectically anyway.


Big, monstrous theoretical in my opinion.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> I think that's true. You may get hurt, it may end badly but at least there isn't that haunting feeling of "what if" that you get if you don't pursue your instincts. There is no sense of resolution in walking away, if you follow your heart and then crash and burn, at least you can say, "I gave it a try and it was a really bad idea" and then move on...theorectically anyway.


But that hurt which you get after being turned down in love can be worse. Oh well, I guess that it depends on your situation...

----------


## Idril

> Big, monstrous theoretical in my opinion.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

Well, yes...but for me, regrets are always harder to deal with than consequences. I would rather have my heart broken than to deal with the uncertainty of what might have been. I have always accepted the consequences of my actions quite well, I never sit there and think 'why me?', I realize that whatever unpleasantness I'm dealing with was the result of decisions I made and I grin and bear it.  :Biggrin:  I don't deal well with things that are left unresolved so I suppose your course of action depends on what sort of person you are, are you able to let unresolved relationships go? Are you the sort of person who is greatly, adversely affected by romantic disappointments? Then maybe reason is the way to go but if you're like me, you can deal with pain, but not regrets, then go with your heart. That's my great advice and I'm sticking to it.  :Tongue:

----------


## caesar

The fact of the matter is that the lady has put the ball in my court; not directly, though. But you can easily tell when a girl goes gaga over you.  :Wink:  

Im indecisive because, firstly, she is my subordinate and it might lead to complications at my office and secondly, because I have fallen merely for her looks and I already want, regardless of my falling in love with her, to change her (because I disagree with almost all her opinions, ideas and even ideals). This again might lead to complications because one should love another the way he/she is.  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

> Well, yes...but for me, regrets are always harder to deal with than consequences. 
> 
> I don't deal well with things that are left unresolved so I suppose your course of action depends on what sort of person you are, are you able to let unresolved relationships go? Are you the sort of person who is greatly, adversely affected by romantic disappointments? Then maybe reason is the way to go but if you're like me, you can deal with pain, but not regrets, then go with your heart. That's my great advice and I'm sticking to it.


This goes for me as well.....

----------


## thevintagepiper

I'm feeling extradordinarily happy....

But I need advice desparately ^_^ 
Not so different from Caesar's situation.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> But I need advice desparately ^_^ 
> Not so different from Caesar's situation.



Forget about him!! He's not good enough for you . . . reason all the way.  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

:Biggrin: , this reminds me of something  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol: 

Anyway, I feel tired :As Sleep:  

Oh, and to oppose David's view, and show a more emotional side of me you will rarely see:

GO FOR IT!  :Nod:

----------


## thevintagepiper

I agree with the reason part, but there are two (really great) guys in this dilemma and I don't know what to do either way.  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

create a quiz and whoever gets most answers right is the winner.  :Tongue:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> I agree with the reason part, but there are two (really great) guys in this dilemma and I don't know what to do either way.



FORGET them both!!!

Hold out for someone worth your while (a situation which is, admittedly, highly unlikely to occur).  :Nod:

----------


## thevintagepiper

:FRlol:  Interesting idea!
I definitely know where my heart is leading me, but reason doesn't go one way more than the other. I guess that means I'm just being absurd, but I feel bad because one person is a good friend and I don't want to hurt his feelings. It may be silly, but that's me...

And forgetting them both isn't a _bad_ idea either, but then I'd be thinking "what if" all the time, and besides, then I'd have two hurt friends on my hands, and a pretty diasppointed me  :Smile:  

Argghh!

----------


## AimusSage

Gah, just decide, it's the best thing you can do, and franckly the only thing to do. Holding out for mr. Perfect is useless. Indecision only leads to bigger problems.

Don't worry about hurting feelings either, he'll get over it.  :Smile:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Don't worry about hurting feelings either, he'll get over it.


Easy for you to say.  :Tongue:  

Would you get over a lass like that?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

> The fact of the matter is that the lady has put the ball in my court; not directly, though. But you can easily tell when a girl goes gaga over you.  
> 
> Im indecisive because, firstly, she is my subordinate and it might lead to complications at my office and secondly, because I have fallen merely for her looks and I already want, regardless of my falling in love with her, to change her (because I disagree with almost all her opinions, ideas and even ideals). This again might lead to complications because one should love another the way he/she is.


Just because you date, doesn't mean you have to fall in love. Not all dating situations need to turn into long term commitments. Sometimes it's fun to just have a fling. Although, the office thing is more of an issue than anything else I think, especially if you would consider this more of a fling than a possibly serious relationship. Things could get awkward if the relationship fails and considering the fact that there's nothing you really admire about her other than her looks, that's probably a given. There is such a thing as opposites attract but there usually has to be some common ground for that to work.

----------


## AimusSage

> Easy for you to say.  
> 
> Would you get over a lass like that?


I'm not answering that.  :Goof: 
It's not a matter of getting over anything really, it's all about being as cold as ice. A day in the fridge will solve any and all love related problems.  :Nod: 

Besides, better to decide now and tell him than to keep them both on a leash and make both of them feel even worse in the end.

----------


## kilted exile

lethargic.......

----------


## ShoutGrace

> A day in the fridge will solve any and all love related problems.


Oh, I could learn a lot from you!  :FRlol:  




> Besides, better to decide now and tell him than to keep them both on a leash and make both of them feel even worse in the end.


That, I suppose I definitely agree with. She could really inflict some strenuous torture if she wishes.

----------


## thevintagepiper

The one I'm not sure about has had a really hard life/year, and is a good friend, so I feel bad. Still, he hasn't said anything and the other has, and frankly I do _really_ like the other. 


To add to it all, there is a previously unmentioned person (back home) who I had some sort of understanding with, and though he seems to be drifting away, that makes me feel worse, but it wasn't exactly my _choice_ not to like him anymore.

But I don't "date" anyway, so it could get complicated  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

> That, I suppose I definitely agree with. She could really inflict some strenuous torture if she wishes.


Which reminds me, better check up on something in the basement.  :Goof:

----------


## thevintagepiper

> That, I suppose I definitely agree with. She could really inflict some strenuous torture if she wishes.


Which I completely _don't!_ I know you know that, but that's part of my dilemma.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Which I completely _don't_!



I am _still_ thinking you should dismiss them all!! Just inform them as to your greatly superior appearance/intellect and then get on with your life!  :Biggrin:  





> Which reminds me, better check up on something in the basement.


It's comments like this, sir, that cause me to question whether or not you ingested any psychotropic substances after you left earlier.  :Wink:   :Biggrin:  (and cause me to laugh out loud)

----------


## kilted exile

> Which I completely _don't!_


Oh come on, inflicting torture is fun (or is that just me?). Anyway, here's my advice for what its worth, which frankly aint much.


Guy back home: screw him, he didnt stay in touch & long distance stuff never works.

Guy who hasnt said anything: He hasnt said anything, he has no reason to feel hurt, you can still be his friend.

Guy who has said something: You like him, he likes you. I dont see the problem.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Oh come on, inflicting torture is fun (or is that just me?). Anyway, here's my advice for what its worth, which frankly aint much.
> 
> 
> Guy back home: screw him, he didnt stay in touch & long distance stuff never works.
> 
> Guy who hasnt said anything: He hasnt said anything, he has no reason to feel hurt, you can still be his friend.
> 
> Guy who has said something: You like him, he likes you. I dont see the problem.


Pretty good philosophy (and basically what I'm thinking) but the guy back home did keep in touch, he just doesn't sound the same and it doesn't feel the same. And it isn't like I'm trying not to like him anymore; I'd rather not have to worry about people here...it just happened. At the same time I think emotionally it's probably better for me not to be obsessed with a person for too long...then you can get hurt (being my age anyway, and planning on courtship...). It's so confusing. I feel like a hypocrite too, since I've been raised to court and not date, yet I basically just don't put a name on it now. 

I know who I like, and I know what my reasoning is, I'm just hesitant and afraid to hurt anyone, including myself (though I'm pretty sure things will be ok on that end because I'm extremely careful and obviously agonize a great deal over everything).

----------


## AimusSage

> It's comments like this, sir, that cause me to question whether or not you ingested any psychotropic substances after you left earlier. (and cause me to laugh out loud)


Psychotropic substances?  :Confused:  I assure you I'm quite free of the likes, except perhaps a painkiller.  :Smile: 




> I know who I like, and I know what my reasoning is, I'm just hesitant and afraid to hurt anyone, including myself (though I'm pretty sure things will be ok on that end because I'm extremely careful and obviously agonize a great deal over everything).


Hesitation ultimately leads to lots of hurt for everyone  :Nod:  
Just take a chance!  :Biggrin:

----------


## thevintagepiper

Alright. I pretty much know my standing now and am feeling less confused, thanks to talking it out with y'all; but what say you, ShoutGrace, to Aimus' final statement?

----------


## Nightshade

excited but tierd now.
Also a bit miffed thy forgot to bring the costumes so we were stuck in boring 21st century close while the rest of the town turned 17th century

----------


## Weeping Willow

Amazing! i feel great!

----------


## Madhuri

Unsure. 

I might have to go for this interview, that is, if at all they call, and I badly want to get into this company, I have to study, I dont know what they'll ask, what will I do, and in the end will I be selected. Oh, I wish, these interviews were not so frightening. I dont know why I have this feeling that I will commit blunders and may not get through.

----------


## Chava

The morning has chilled me , and now i'm feeling rather cold and lonely...  :Frown:

----------


## subterranean

s A D 


 :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## ShoutGrace

I definitely feel a little misplaced and bewildered, and I'm thinking about some larger issues.

----------


## Pensive

> Unsure. 
> 
> I might have to go for this interview, that is, if at all they call, and I badly want to get into this company, I have to study, I dont know what they'll ask, what will I do, and in the end will I be selected. Oh, I wish, these interviews were not so frightening. I dont know why I have this feeling that I will commit blunders and may not get through.


Good luck with it, Madhuri!

I am feeling bad. Monday is coming the day I hate!  :Frown:

----------


## optimisticnad

why do you hate mondays? back to work and all that?

My ex is getting married and I;ve got a wedding invitation. So you can imagine how I feel. She's so much 'hotter' than me...but a complete and utter bimbo. so thats some consolation!

----------


## Pensive

> why do you hate mondays? back to work and all that?


Yes, yes and yes!

----------


## optimisticnad

Awwwwwwwwwwwww

Cant u just saty and home and be poor? :-) Whats the alternative?

----------


## Pensive

> Awwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Cant u just saty and home and be poor? :-) Whats the alternative?


Not really. There is no alternative but to hate this "Monday."  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

> Good luck with it, Madhuri!
> 
> I am feeling bad. Monday is coming the day I hate!


Thanks Pensy, I have to get a call first, it is only after that the real test will start, I have attended so many interview but everytime I feel as if its the first time. I have to study just incase they decide to call me. I wish, they call me only to take me, and not to give the usual answer 'We'll inform you'  :Smile: 

I hate Monday's too, but I dont want to be poor, so I shall go to work.  :Nod:

----------


## optimisticnad

so why specifically this monday?

----------


## optimisticnad

whatever happened to the bank of mom and dad hey???!!!! If only I were five again and a quid couldl buy me happiness! 
Mad, dont stress so much. i think most peole get scared by interviews, what i cant decide is that is one to one interviews better or worse than a whole panel of them??

----------


## Weeping Willow

not good... i think i might have over drank last night ...  :Eek:

----------


## Pensive

I feel bad. The creative writing I have written for English teacher is really poor. And it's going to be my assembly turn in school tomorrow where I will have to present my own written poem and thought of the day. I don't know, how I am going to perform...I feel so much nervous too...

----------


## Madhuri

Oh dont worry! you'll do fine. If you forget something, jus' improvise. Good Luck!! and remember you dont have to be perfect, you have to be just you.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Oh dont worry! you'll do fine. If you forget something, jus' improvise. Good Luck!! and remember you dont have to be perfect, you have to be just you.


Thanks, I know that I will need a good luck in order to do well.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

:Banana:  happy  :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

I feel good!

The assembly turn went really well!

----------


## Chava

my eyes hurt, and yet, i have to write my TOK essay... sigh, I also feel tired and hungry. Maybe I should make some dinner...

----------


## thevintagepiper

Worried. I'm afraid my friend is upset with me, and another friend is in a really hard time right now.

----------


## optimisticnad

im like a zombie. not feeling much cos too much to feel. if that makes sense. but im sure most of u can relate. maybe im sleepy and so my mind isnt working and thats why i feel like a zombie and absolutely nothing to do with the two morons in my life. x-cuse me. lol. hope ur all ok-from the sounds of it your not-interviews, bad poem and friend related problems: just sod it all, i say! actually no i dont. im sure itl get better. hang in there.

----------


## Madhuri

thoughtful..................

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling over-burdened.

----------


## Virgil

Very sad. I haven't been around. My father has passed away. All sorts of funeral arrangements and things.

----------


## kathycf

Oh Virgil, I am so sorry. I remember how sad I was when my mother died.

----------


## optimisticnad

My deepest...whats that word? not sympathy-condolences! or soemthing. im sorry i cant spell. and no words can make it better either, its just one of those things...

----------


## Shannanigan

I'm sorry to hear that Virgil.

That news has made me thoughtful; I haven't spoken to my father in years, I think maybe I need to try to patch up our relationship before its too late and I am left with regrets...

----------


## thevintagepiper

I am very sorry Virgil; your family will be in my prayers.




> im like a zombie. not feeling much cos too much to feel. if that makes sense. but im sure most of u can relate. maybe im sleepy and so my mind isnt working and thats why i feel like a zombie and absolutely nothing to do with the two morons in my life. x-cuse me. lol. hope ur all ok-from the sounds of it your not-interviews, bad poem and friend related problems: just sod it all, i say! actually no i dont. im sure itl get better. hang in there.


Heh, thanks. It's all better now, I'm still a bit confused though (see previous conversation). Take care of the zombie-ness  :Alien:  Take a nap!

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm so sorry, Virgil...I hope the grief passes swiftly, my friend.

----------


## Virgil

I thank you all.

----------


## Madhuri

I am so sorry for the loss, Virgil.

----------


## TEND

Virgil, you have my sympathies. I went through a very similar experience jsut a few weeks ago, so I understand. I wish you and your family the best in these worst of times.

----------


## Virgil

Thank you Madhuri and TEND.

TEND - Did you lose your father recently too or was it someone else?

----------


## Madhuri

Nervous.

I have an interview today at 4:00 PM, I cant think about anything else, I jus' dont like the feelings that come when going for an interview.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Sick. Ugh.


Also happy, cause it's the end of another school week, which means lots of time with friends and for reading.

----------


## optimisticnad

my ego goes sky high when someone quotes me, lol. so thanks vintage.it means someone actually paid attention and actually took notice. are things resolved now with your m8s? if so-why the confusion? im back to uni from tomorrow. excited but also frustruated, times going to quick. another year gone, wheres it al going? what am i doing? just feel disappointed, like when the first time you're allowed to vote and you do-its just such an anti-climax, at the moment i feel like that pretty much sums up life. hope i cheer up. not like me to be down!

----------


## Madhuri

Tired (mentally), all the day I was so worried about the interview and now its 5:30, still they havent called. I am so tired that if they call me now....i'll never get through.

----------


## optimisticnad

> Tell us how you feel today with one word only! 
> 
> I will start:
> 
> numb


just went back to the start and guess what I discovered?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are meant to say how we feel with ONE WORD. scheherazade (damn! cant u tink of an easier name to pronoune and spell?? !! lol) must think we cant count! Or just cant read. lol. nah, i prefer it this way. one word to describe how we feel-when did humans get so one-dimensional?

----------


## Pensive

I feel tired.

----------


## optimisticnad

[I]whyyyyyyy? what have you been doing?  :Wink:  lol. 

Get some rest or something nice and hot, like coffee might help.

----------


## Shannanigan

i feel unmotivated...i really have a lot of work to get done, and no amount of talking to myself is going to get it done, but I can't get past talkking to myself ~sigh~

----------


## optimisticnad

i know the shan!!!! thats me. i have a summe reading list for the new academifc year, not even half way down, so you can imagine how down in the dumps I am that I feel unmotivated to even read!!!

----------


## Shannanigan

yeah...I know...I have a test on "The Romantics" on Monday, and it's going to be a short-answer test identifying which author wrote certain lines of poetry...which really sucks because that doesn't seem to be something important to learn, I would think that a better test would be one where you analyze the poems, but that's just me...

In any case, I have to read and re-read all these Romantic poems and memorize who wrote which to pass this test. How dull.

VI history is a whoooole other story...ugh

----------


## optimisticnad

eugh. memorising stuff. especailly literature. with lit. i feel that if something is memorable in a poem and novel etc. etc. ul remember it forever even though uv read it once, but to sit down and memorise something....no way. learning my times table was bad enough thank you! :-) But best of luck. One of my modules next year is on Romantic Century...iv just realised...mgiht have nothing to do with the Romantics!

----------


## Pensive

> [I]whyyyyyyy? what have you been doing?  lol. 
> 
> Get some rest or something nice and hot, like coffee might help.


Oh, having a bit busy time but litnet makes me feel relaxed.  :Smile:

----------


## thevintagepiper

> my ego goes sky high when someone quotes me, lol. so thanks vintage.it means someone actually paid attention and actually took notice. are things resolved now with your m8s? if so-why the confusion? im back to uni from tomorrow. excited but also frustruated, times going to quick. another year gone, wheres it al going? what am i doing? just feel disappointed, like when the first time you're allowed to vote and you do-its just such an anti-climax, at the moment i feel like that pretty much sums up life. hope i cheer up. not like me to be down!


 lol, you are very welcome!! Things are ok now with my friends. The confusion is about some guys, and I'm still not sure. I have to decide between three....or I could just say none, of course! So it's been on my mind a lot lately. I don't want to hurt any of them, but that isn't the reason for choosing either one anyway....it's just.....absurd....

----------


## Chava

I'm feeling a wee bit melancholic

----------


## optimisticnad

vintage!! THREE GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! huh, why do some people have all the fun??? GOSS NOW! :-)

chava: just think things could be worse and that usually gets your more down! lol. it does with me! i liked what you said on the 'what r u tinking' thread: i dont know what to think. story of my life.

----------


## optimisticnad

AND VINTAGE HONEY, your far far too young to be dealing with three boys! i wonder whatl you be like in ten years, 30 boys??? lol. or it could be that cos ur having all the fun now none for you when your older so youl be all alone-im going to shut up, i realise this is not funny and depressing. you could move to Mars and we can share Smelly the Vampire.

----------


## Madhuri

Better than yesterday.

----------


## caesar

Strange...I've returned home after a year.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling strange, my brother has left and the house feel so lonely.

----------


## Madhuri

I dont know what this feeling is called, but it is as if something might happen anytime that will ruin my day, and make me want to run away.

----------


## Nightshade

dread? foreboding? oe of those maddi?
i feel tierd.. I dont know why since Ive got here I feel constyantly tierd one of my flat mates says its probably becasue I walk miles to the campus everyday instead of doing the sensible thing nad taking a bus. and its true my legs hurt more than when I did the midnight walk

----------


## subterranean

I got bad cough since yesterday and today I got a slight fever  :Frown: .

I have to cancel my plan to go to the beach today and must stay at my apartement whole day!

----------


## Madhuri

Sleepy...............

----------


## optimisticnad

> I am feeling strange, my brother has left and the house feel so lonely.


awwwww. I know that feeling too well. BUt...thats life. And im sure he feels the same. Thank god for modern technology hey? So easy to stay in touch and be updated on the gossip.

----------


## optimisticnad

i feel my usual zombieness. it comes and goes.

----------


## Pensive

> awwwww. I know that feeling too well. BUt...thats life. And im sure he feels the same. Thank god for modern technology hey? So easy to stay in touch and be updated on the gossip.


You are right! Modern Technology has made long distances look a bit shorter.

At the moment, I am feeling bad, stomach upset.

----------


## adilyoussef

My leg is still aching me but getting better. I hate this vaccin.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> AND VINTAGE HONEY, your far far too young to be dealing with three boys! i wonder whatl you be like in ten years, 30 boys??? lol. or it could be that cos ur having all the fun now none for you when your older so youl be all alone-im going to shut up, i realise this is not funny and depressing. you could move to Mars and we can share Smelly the Vampire.


Haha, yes, actually there are way more than three....but I only care at all about three...so, um, yes, go ahead and be mad at me, I didn't say I liked it. In fact, I loathe it. I'd rather be ignored like I was back home!! 
In any case, I decided not to stress about it any more, so I'm fine. i just needed to get fed up enough with it ^_^ 
And don't worry, I'm not at all "like that." I'm the most un-flirtatious person I know, and am extremely shy around all guys. So it isn't my fault  :Tongue:

----------


## caesar

blah, blah, blah bla, blah, bla, blah, blah............I feeeeel gooooooood, now that 'am drunk, i feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel good, now that I'm drunk.................... so good , so good............................. 
I got you........................Igonna regret this I know.

----------


## Madhuri

Irritated.

I have this big pimple on the strangest place, chin  :Rolleyes:  and it is so irritating, everything seems swollen as if i have a double chin.

----------


## Nightshade

well smug I guess I tried out a recipie Ive never made before and it workd  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Great! :Biggrin:  I just came back from a piano concert and I loved it!

----------


## Koa

...bored  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling good. My exam went well!

----------


## Shannanigan

where's the *(#$&#*@( time-stopping button...

I'm feeling offended when I shouldn't be (nothing here, another forum) and wanting to rid the world of immature people...sigh...but I'm really not a mean person, I swear :'(

----------


## Nightshade

tierd there was a party going on in the stairwell until 3 and I had to wake up at 430 Ohhh the joys of living with a bunch of 18-19 year olds  :Mad: 

Plus Im excited as its my first day of lectures 9-5  :Eek:  dnt want to give a bad impression.

----------


## preety

stressed.....

----------


## Madhuri

a little disappointed.........

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling stressed, it's two exams tomorrow.

----------


## Shannanigan

I have morning breath and need to brush my teeth,

I wanted to start my day with LitNet! lol  :Smile:

----------


## caesar

Easy and lazy.....

I'm on vacation. Ive returned home after a long, long time. Mostly I've been lazing about the house doing nothing. I wanted to read 'The Wealth of Nations' by Adam Smith, but lack the humour to do anything. I think, I'll go hiking and swim in a river........ 

I met my college sweetheart yesterday and she hasn't changed a bit. I took her out for lunch and as always, we both expected the other to listen and not to be listened to. 

I had to drop her back at her office after lunch, but on our way back we came across our favorite haunt and I stopped the car. We chatted for a while; she said that the last time she was here was with me. When I asked her if it wasnt getting late, she said that she wished to remain there a little longer and that she can call her colleague and manage to get the rest of the day off. 

We sat there and talked and talked and talked, till late in the evening when she received a call. It was her new boyfriend  her second after we broke-up. She told me that she had broken-up with the first (her first boyfriend, after me) within two months and that she had been going steady with this new guy for the past two years. Ive always felt that shed never been in love with that first guy; shed merely said so to hurt me  she wanted revenge! It was a very ugly fight, which had led to our break-up. But I never managed to hate her though I tried.

We just shook hands and said good bye. I was feeling so nostalgic.. I wanted to hug her but I didnt. Even yesterday, after two years, we were so comfortable in each others company and we have so much in common. We ought to be in love, but we are not! How strange human relationships are! 

I offered to drop her, but she said that she would go on her own. She also added that she hoped to see me again before I left town. After she left, her fragrance still lingered in my car like it used to when we were in love, but it didnt smell the same.

----------


## Nightshade

Du du du DA


 :Biggrin:   :FRlol: 
Happy I liked todays lectures better than yesterdays and yeah I met some great people today so yeah today has been GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

:Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana: 

beautiful........

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I feel stressed.

----------


## caesar

Sleepy.........

----------


## Nightshade

content



 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Full of grapes and tea

----------


## Shalot

unsure....

----------


## Madhuri

agitated..............................

----------


## Pensive

I feel bad. All of the exams went well, except this dreaded one!

----------


## Madhuri

These are jus' some tests and some marks.....you'll do better next time.....no big deal........

----------


## Pensive

> These are jus' some tests and some marks.....you'll do better next time.....no big deal........


But it was the first exam in a new school. Anyway, it didn't went really bad. It was just, it wasn't what I expected.

----------


## Madhuri

> But it was the first exam in a new school. Anyway, it didn't went really bad. It was just, it wasn't what I expected.


try not to impress everyone...just because you are in a new school doesnt mean you have to prove something.....be yourself, and try to do your best in any exam with whatever you have learnt.

If you have high expectations, then chances are that you'll do good most of the time..but also that you'll be disappointed that many times.

----------


## Pensive

> try not to impress everyone...just because you are in a new school doesnt mean you have to prove something.....be yourself, and try to do your best in any exam with whatever you have learnt.
> 
> If you have high expectations, then chances are that you'll do good most of the time..but also that you'll be disappointed that many times.


I guess you are right.

I am feeling good now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## caesar

I'm feeling good too. Great, indeed.......... I'm glad to be alive. Life is so thrilling!

----------


## Shannanigan

hot and hopeful

----------


## optimisticnad

> hot and hopeful


excellent combination!

Im feeling my usual annoying chirpy self. 

where are you all? Off I go to annoy my mom for a bit, since no aroound here.

----------


## AimusSage

Poor mom........ :Rolleyes:

----------


## optimisticnad

no i didnt go becasue you came online, and than Mir. so im going to annoy you both just for a bit longer. that ok?

----------


## AimusSage

poor us...... :Rolleyes:   :Wink:

----------


## optimisticnad

is this reverse psychology cos I gotta say...its working! So im not going anywhere!

----------


## optimisticnad

except maybe to the sugar room....

----------


## AimusSage

It's closed for repairs.  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

oooooohhhh....what did you do in it that it needs reparis?

----------


## AimusSage

something...  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

a little something is usually nothing....so stop boasting... ;-)

----------


## Nightshade

cold



 :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Hot..................

----------


## caesar

pleasant..........

----------


## Madhuri

Insecure..............yeah, that's what weekends do to me, and this time it is a long one....an off on Monday......why do we have so many holidays?  :Brickwall:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel good!  :Biggrin:  Football, Football, Football, and tonight, The GOLDEN EARRING!!! YEAH!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Hopeful..........

I am feeling better, my day was better that I had expected.  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

My body huuurtsss!!!! Went kick boxing yesterday and I'm paying for it today! :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

> I feel good!  Football, Football, Football, and tonight, The GOLDEN EARRING!!! YEAH!


 :Eek2:  your getting an earring? And a gold one? :Alien:  
Do the martians know about this??

Shocked bored a bit uilty which is annoying.

----------


## optimisticnad

aww, nighty your back!

You should know, your his chef. im only the 'friendly, annoying' neighbour.

----------


## Nightshade

no honey Im not the chef. The chef is the only reason I agreed to stay on mars when I was abducted, then put up in the musem and finally given free access to the palace and more importatntly the kitchens- provided I dont try to make the chef cook turnip flavoured cheesecake the king drew the line there  :Rolleyes:  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

oh right...mmm....the chef? whose the chef? hot?

----------


## Themis

I'm starting to feel a little depressed but maybe if I turned off itunes and deleted this particularly sad playlist, I'd feel a little better. And shut my door, too.

----------


## optimisticnad

why shut the dorr? i love listening to depressing sonsg when im depressed. you need a good cry. i know people wouldnt agree with me but when im down i need to just have a good cry and rant...and than back to my usual self.i tink my family would prefer it if i spent more time being down and moody than chirpy and annoying, !

----------


## Nightshade

have to do the dishes :Sick:  
one of the great things about living away from home is you only have to od the dishes for one  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Themis

Shut the door, so I don't have to listen to people I don't want to hear right now. But I'm over such states within a few minutes anyway.

----------


## optimisticnad

well than...shut the door! :-) lifes too short to waste time being sad and moody...i know people always say that but...hey, smetimes i like being sad and moody, but unfortunately no one ever takes me seriously. if i went up to a bloke and told him i liked him hed just laf and say wheres the secret camera (and thats actually happened ot me!)

----------


## Themis

Hah. If _I_ went up to a bloke and said that the world would perish. But that's really mean! Obviously not a very nice guy.

----------


## Themis

Very cold!  :Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## AimusSage

> your getting an earring? And a gold one? 
> Do the martians know about this??
> 
> Shocked bored a bit uilty which is annoying.


It's a band, and a good one at that  :Biggrin:  I'm sure you've heard of the songs Radar Love and Twiling Zone? That's the band.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Excited about the new Elimination!

----------


## Nightshade

> It's a band, and a good one at that  I'm sure you've heard of the songs Radar Love and Twiling Zone? That's the band.


err not sure :Biggrin:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

how am I doing, after all?
I measure my days in tylenol.

----------


## caesar

I've made a terrible, terrible mistake. How I wish I could vanish. Sombody SAVE ME.......................

----------


## optimisticnad

i am starving!!!!! 

and i got scared when i saw this websites front page, almost closed the pge al together and cursing in my head 'where the hell have i come?'

----------


## Pensive

I feel good.

----------


## Dry_Snail

I feel Great!!!!
but i am little bit curious about one thing
Who invented the excalmation mark?

----------


## Themis

Someone in Europe I'd say. But I'd take a look at an encyclopaedia if I were you.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Quite happy.

----------


## Madhuri

deja vu.............................

----------


## thevintagepiper

ehh, alright  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Happy..... :Banana: 

My boss has granted me a week's leave.

----------


## Pensive

I feel as I can't wait for the Winter to come.

----------


## Themis

:Frown:  That's how I feel. :Frown:

----------


## caesar

Good to see you, Themis! 

I saw a movie set in Vienna, yesterday. I think, Vienna is a beautiful city. I love historic cities. I live in one too. It's full of beautiful gardens and ancient structures. It's not my home-town, but I love this city better than mine. Only my coarse fellow-men give me reason to complain. :Biggrin:  

I have a quote for you: 


> If you want to be happy, be - Leo Tolstoy


and a smiley too 


>

----------


## Themis

Thanks, Caesar!  :Smile:  I'll try and 'be' [happy]. 

Vienna is, on occasion and in certain parts, beautiful. I love it.  :Smile:  The historic part of it is great but I wouldn't mind if some of the modern parts belonged to another city.  :Wink:  In which historic city do you live, if I may ask?

----------


## Madhuri

right now -- completely blank.  :Confused:

----------


## caesar

> In which historic city do you live, if I may ask?


If you be Themis, the Goddess of Law, I'm the Caesar the Emperor of Rome! :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

> If you be Themis, the Goddess of Law, I'm the Caesar the Emperor of Rome!


 :Biggrin:  It is so.  :Wink:

----------


## Shannanigan

I have a wisdom tooth coming in...it hurts  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I am worried.

----------


## silver_streak

:Cool:  Too excited coz I am going to Singapore in a few days' time :Brow:

----------


## adilyoussef

Sooooooooooo tIred

----------


## Themis

Happy, very happy  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Sweet-Annie

anxious  :Banana:

----------


## Madhuri

Excited........

I am going to the Claridges. How will it be like?  :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

Bad, bad, bad.

----------


## caesar

Uhm...........Good......

----------


## Sweet-Annie

Calm. I finally had my spanish exam. Now I can rest.... :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

stressed first due in a month! aghghfjghirhgjfhg not even read primary texts let alone secondary. massive panick attack. 
ping ping ping ping ping ping deet deet deet deet 
Rest In peace optimisticnad.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Excited, impatient and much flattered.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I feel better than yesterday.

----------


## caesar

Bored..................

----------


## Madhuri

Good..................

----------


## Madhuri

Now -- relieved.

----------


## Scheherazade

bespectacled

----------


## kathycf

Just so "super" and "great" (  :Frown:  )

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I feel like a laughable version of Colden Halfield, or however you spell Catcher in the Rye's protagonist. -wandering around, my bitterness and anger the laughing stock of anyone with real problems.

learn to love the life that is lived alone.

----------


## Nightshade

drained.... I had people over for dinner yesterday and for some idiotic reason promised to cook again today for a whole pile of people and I just cant drag up the enthusiasm needed to go out and buy all the things I need then spend hours in the kitchen watching pots boil.*sigh*  :Brickwall: :

----------


## la rose

good but feel something missing in my heart

----------


## Madhuri

sometimes emotionally burdened, sometimes in a dilemma, sometimes confident.  :Frown:

----------


## Kaltrina

a little cold, but other than that fine...


@Madhuri this happens to me a lot, most of the time I am confused with myself, hope it won't last...  :Smile:

----------


## thevintagepiper

Happy  :Smile:  and hopeful.

----------


## Madhuri

Content and in bliss  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

hopeful and happy :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

tired from all that work I had to do last night, with all those guests...  :Rolleyes: 

 :Wave:  hi there Night

----------


## Nightshade

Hi :Wave:  

but did you enjoy having the guests?

----------


## Kaltrina

:Biggrin:  

yes I did, we invited them to have dinner together, since it's Ramadhan... and we had a great time...except for the part that I had to clean all the mess, and wash dishes... (a bunch of them)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

I did that on sunday but they wanted to wash the dishes and I had to throw them out of the house to stop them. I dont mind if they are guest who come alot but not the first time :Biggrin:  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

I feel really good.

----------


## Bluebiird

*I feel  I have a cold and it's not very comfortable. But I should feel fine in a week or so, I hope.*

----------


## Virgil

Woke up with lower back pain. Oh old age!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Missing Lizzy...

----------


## Madhuri

Angry.....Why are some clients so dumb???

----------


## ktd222

Charge 'em extra, Maduri.

----------


## ktd222

> Woke up with lower back pain. Oh old age!


That's too bad, I wish I could relate. :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

:Sick: 


oh the joys of losing your voice!

----------


## kathycf

Irritable, sort of cheery....tired. Mixed bag.

----------


## Pensive

I feel good. The weather is changing! I love Winter--the dry fruits, the chilly colds; what a fun it offers!

----------


## thevintagepiper

quite good  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I dont know.

I jus' ran out from a get together.

----------


## Kaltrina

A bit angry, even though am trying hard not to be.

----------


## Nightshade

:Sick: 



 :Smile:

----------


## Shannanigan

raw....my throat feels that way anyway, last night was girls night out and we were screaming (not singing) along to reggeaton songs while I drove us all over the island, lol...

----------


## Nightshade

iller than earlier my sister has given me somkind of medicine left over from when she had thebug last week....unfortunatly it contatis somthing my family has a tendency to react strangly to my mum gets hyper and my sister said she ened up getting 'mellow' and high.
If I get really random its the medicine....

----------


## ThruMyEyer73

bipolar...

----------


## Madhuri

Useful.....................

----------


## Nightshade

annoyed worried annoyed

----------


## Pensive

I feel bad. I had to take a holiday from school and now I am worried about doing all classwork as well as homework at home. *sighs*

----------


## Dry_Snail

fantabulously Greatttttt

----------


## Bluebiird

*I'm feeling better today. A bit of a cough but that's about it. 
However, I was late for school, avoided teachers to as not to be dragged late to assembly and only have a few days left to apply for uni. But, appart from that, a bit perky, a bit tired and my right leg hurts, I'm worried about my veins seeing as deep vein thrombosis doesn't sound good at 18.
But these are just minor things.
Mainly, I'm feeling rather good *

----------


## Madhuri

Cautiously happy.........yeah, this is how I feel....dont know why I am cautious.... :Biggrin:

----------


## malwethien

I feel a bit depressed actually...  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

a bit down weather wise but Oh so much less panicked then yesterday


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Veeeerrrryyyyy Haaaaaaaaappppppyyyyyyyyy!!!!

today is a beautiful day and life is beautiful as always.......I dont want to come back to reality......let me be in my dream.......*dreamy look*

----------


## tiny explorer

how i wish i'm as happy as you guys out there!i'm so sad, i'm missing my trainor from my accent training class!! I've finished that crash course and i won't see him anymore!!huhuhu how i wish i could turn back the time!!!  :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

You can always join the class again, pretending you havent understood a thing, and another round of training will help.... :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

Sick. Was in bed with the flu yesterday. Will be again today. At least I'm not running a temperature any longer.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Get well soon Virgil!

I'm having very mixed emotions right now...it's complicated. If you remember my "dilemma," it turned into a big mess....at the moment the person I like and I are talking on MSN. He was told I liked someone else (not true) and was devastated, and now he has a girlfriend because he wanted to forget...now we're finally understanding what's going on in all ends, and it's really sad on both sides....but it'a also good because we're understanding each other and having a good conversation. It's nice to know he's always there for me. 

*ggggrrr* teenage drama...and I don't even date! This is so messed up. What if I did? That would be a nightmare...

----------


## Nightshade

:Sick:  stupid common cold has somehow managed to migrate to my ear and forehead....but I refuse to let it beat me I just sit through the lectures sneezing, sniffing and blowing my nose.

----------


## tiny explorer

> You can always join the class again, pretending you havent understood a thing, and another round of training will help....


madi i like you! you're so kind to me!!! i just hope things will turn out like that but i can't!!!huhu my trainor is so cute....that's why...hihi :Brow:  now i'm feeling good after all...


seems like illness is in the atmosphere..hope everyone gets well...

----------


## Pensive

> stupid common cold has somehow managed to migrate to my ear and forehead....but I refuse to let it beat me I just sit through the lectures sneezing, sniffing and blowing my nose.


Ahh, the usual effect of changing-weather. I hope you get well soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

tired............

----------


## dejosc

I'm tired but glad to have rediscovered this place. I have developed since my visit as I believe I was in year 10 when I last came online, I went on to other forums after this one and learnt how to type. 

My old posts were very embarassing, but that was a long time ago relative to me. I am very relaxed but that may be the Dylan that is playing into my ears currently.

----------


## Madhuri

Excited!!!  :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

bored, I have to cleanbecaus ei have guests tomm=orrow and I cant be bothered

----------


## Virgil

Over the flu. Back at work.

----------


## Riesa

Glad you are feeling better, too bad about the work part.  :Wave:

----------


## Kaltrina

feeling relieved since I have finished the work I had to do, and now sitting at my office with a headache as a result of no sleep for three nights in a row...  :Frown: 


@Riesa hi there  :Wave:  I miss talking to you... hope you are fine.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shannanigan

Thank Goodness It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Riesa

Kaltrina! Nice to see you around!  :Wave:  I thought you had disappeared for good. Hope you are good.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

hey Riesa... whata beautiful avy...  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

I feel good I went shopping and bought a pair of trosers marked down to 1/7th of the original price ( whixh didnt even know until I got to the cashierr so such a pleasent suprise and Im feeling good enough cold wise to be almost better , most importantly the ear ache is gone :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Outlander

Tired, Tired, Tired.

Last night was the first night in months that I've been unable to shut off my mind and get a bit of sleep. 

I would like to ask.......
He who holds the other half of My "Cup-n-string telephone" 
to keep it down, at least while I'm trying to sleep. 

Last night Was a Bit loud Sweety - Enhance your calm.

----------


## Pensive

I feel good, will be going to my friend's birthday party in evening and it is Eid the day after tomorrow! I can't wait! I love the festival - with all these _Sewian_ and Sweets.

----------


## Taliesin

LARP hangover.

At the late night,
double feature, 
piiiiic-
tuuuuuure 
show.

----------


## Serenata

Sick. I caught a cold from a friend and have been sick for the past week.

----------


## Taliesin

Ought to wash our hair. Cut our fingernails. Shave.
But too lazy for those things.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ought to wash our hair. Cut our fingernails. Shave.
> But too lazy for those things.


Been three months already???

Phew! Time does fly, eh?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Been three months already???
> 
> Phew! Time does fly, eh?


Ahhh, three months!

I am too lazy for baths. Six or seven days have passed and I have not taken the bath and all those days my mother was like: "When are you going to or do I have to force you in?" 

And I am like: "Tomorrow---that's a promise, ammi!"

Hehe, that tomorrow is never going to come, hmmm....yes it comes, but after three or four days. But ah, it is Eid tomorrow.  :Frown:  I will have to take the bath at any cost now. I can't be dirty on Eid Day...

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Stressed right out.

----------


## AimusSage

distracted.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

discombobulated...I lost my right contact so now I'm going around with 2 left contacts because for some reason, I have 2 extra left contacts but no right ones.  :Rolleyes:  It's making me a little dizzy not being able to focus.

----------


## miss tenderness

I ahev a fever :Frown: my tempreature is high :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

just back from my _wing tsun kung fu_ lesson ( first one!) and I swear I mudt have excersised the palm of my hands because they are killing me!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ooooh, very cool. From what I can remember, it's a very direct martial art, with few flowery movements and a high focus on punching. The more driven practitioners will spend three hours a day for three years in horse stance, practicing their punching technique.

At least, that's what I read.

----------


## Madhuri

Excited. I will be seeing a friend of mine, who works here, I am hoping for a good time with her. There is so much to catch up, since she left.  :Smile:

----------


## davoarid

sexy..............

----------


## Pensive

I feel good but a little stressed as well, because I haven't studied much because of Eid's preperation and my laziness. (Why blame the Eid only!  :Blush: )

----------


## Nightshade

> Ooooh, very cool. From what I can remember, it's a very direct martial art, with few flowery movements and a high focus on punching. The more driven practitioners will spend three hours a day for three years in horse stance, practicing their punching technique.
> 
> At least, that's what I read.


sort of I think but here its mostly focused on street self defense so they spent an hour yesterday teaching us how to break differant grips as girls are more likly to be grabbed.
still major fun!

----------


## AimusSage

Kick them in the nuts night, trust me, it hurts, a football hurts, I can't imagine what a foot will feel like  :Eek2:  

If that doesn't work, just do a Chuck Norris like roundhouse kick, that'll propell them into orbit.

Hehe, so odd, I feel great, it's great  :Biggrin:  I think I feel great too!  :FRlol:  That's too much for me to handle  :Goof:  I need to get myself a flying donkey soon!  :Nod:

----------


## mayeeta

feeling great.

----------


## kathycf

Hey mayeeta, welcome.

Last night I got one of those sudden onslaught headaches and it still hurts.  :Frown:  
Yet, oddly, I am in an pretty good mood otherwise.  :Smile:

----------


## MissJaneEyre19

sorry about your headaches, kathy.

i feel a wisdom tooth coming in. and i'm scared, because i don't want to get it pulled out.  :Eek:   :Bawling:

----------


## cuppajoe_9

> sorry about your headaches, kathy.
> 
> i feel a wisdom tooth coming in. and i'm scared, because i don't want to get it pulled out.


They don't always need to be pulled. My brother and I still have ours.

----------


## MissJaneEyre19

yeah, i've heard that. hopefully that's what will happen to me. but i remember having an appointment a few months ago and my dentist told me my jaw looks too small to fit any wisdom teeth.  :Frown: 

stupid small jaw.

----------


## Madhuri

Hopeful.........................

----------


## Shannanigan

I have a stabbing pain behind my left eye which I regularly get while I'm working...don't know why...

but otherwise I am very happy because I registered for my classes for next semester, and all of my classes are going to start after 4 pm, and I will have no classes on Fridays! Yay!

----------


## Scheherazade

> I have a stabbing pain behind my left eye which I regularly get while I'm working...don't know why...


I get the same thing, too, Shan (too often) and been told by a doctor friend that it could be due to stress. Never went to see a doctor officially for it, though.

----------


## Shannanigan

> I get the same thing, too, Shan (too often) and been told by a doctor friend that it could be due to stress. Never went to see a doctor officially for it, though.


Hmm, interesting...it really only happens at work...but my job isn't that stressful, more just a nuisance at times really...

who knows, maybe I need to re-examine my true wants and needs and see if I'm homesick again (shrug)

today I am better, 'tis Friday!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Trapped  :Frown:

----------


## miss tenderness

stressed!! I have 2classes left!

----------


## Madhuri

Very very very angry.

I come back after a week, and I have some bills and personal documents in mail, and this colleague of mine had to open them and read in my absence. I do not know what i'll do to him, but I am very angry.

----------


## Pensive

> Very very very angry.
> 
> I come back after a week, and I have some bills and personal documents in mail, and this colleague of mine had to open them and read in my absence. I do not know what i'll do to him, but I am very angry.


Oh, he shan't have done it. 

At the moment, I feeling really good. It is my mother's birthday today and I had cake an hour ago. It was delicious.  :Biggrin:  

My exam also went well, at least better than I expected. I am happy for it too!  :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

> Very very very angry.
> 
> I come back after a week, and I have some bills and personal documents in mail, and this colleague of mine had to open them and read in my absence. I do not know what i'll do to him, but I am very angry.


Blow up his desk! Make him pay big time.  :Nod:  Destroy all his work. that'll teach him.

----------


## Madhuri

I wish I could do all this, but unfortunately I have yet to find out who read my letters.

It will be too harsh, dont you think?

----------


## Nightshade

Its illegal tampering with personal mail, isnt it?

----------


## Madhuri

It was not the e-mail, but post (letters on paper)

I think it should be illegal.

----------


## ShoutGrace

It's illegal in the U.S. to open another person's mail (though I would love to discover how people who break that law are caught).

----------


## Logos

In Canada it is an indictable offense, a felony, to open someone else's mail. I hope you find out who did it Madhuri.

----------


## Nightshade

I think its illegal in the uk too Im sure your not even allowed to open the post of a dead person.... I think

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Bookworm89

pained (broke my finger)

----------


## cuppajoe_9

I just finished what I think is a really good essay on the Fool in _King Lear_, so I'm feeling a little like a real writer.

----------


## Madhuri

On cloud nine........... :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## AimusSage

*QUITE MAD*  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Aiko

My back aches a lot, yet I am rather cheerful because I will celebrate Halloween with some friends tonight. It will be nice decorating pumpkins.  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Restless, sad, beloved and about ready to start crying. But that's just hormones, the wretched things.  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Kicked around.

----------


## Nightshade

> 





> *QUITE MAD*





> Kicked around.


Oh dear I sense alot of stress  :FRlol:  sorry couldnt resist  :Rolleyes: 
anyway I feel sore kickboxing yesterday and the instructer seems to be under the impression that everyione is elasticy as him... I mean can you open you legs really really wide and lie your forehead on the floor ( while keeping your back straight!)
stilll great stress/anger relief kicking and punching at that thing  :Nod:  I felet soooo relaxed afterwards :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling curious. Why was the headmistress observing the whole class and asked some of the girls' names?

----------


## Serenata

Serene. Wonderfully serene. Hope Sheherazade and Aimus are feeling better.

----------


## AimusSage

I feel evil, which is good  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

I feel relieved the day is over.

----------


## Shalot

I feel like I'm biding my time in a bad situation.

----------


## ktd222

I feel great! ready to conquer the world. World watch out cause here I come.

----------


## Kaltrina

Relaxed, finally...  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Oh dear I sense alot of stress  sorry couldnt resist


What gave us away?  :Tongue: 

Chuffed (though still kicked around) as The Great Pumkin did not forget me and I found Sarah Brightman's new 'Classics' CD under my pillow on Halloween night. 

Don't you love The Great Pumkin?  :Biggrin:   :Banana:   :Biggrin: 




> Hope Sheherazade and Aimus are feeling better.


Thank you, Serenata!  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Day has ended...its 10:50 PM here....

I think I went through a whole range of emotions.....confused, confident, and now unsure.......sometimes it is so difficult to pass the night and that is the time which seems the longest......

----------


## Aiko

Confused and lonely.

----------


## Nightshade

freezing I found another fault with my new room the window lets in a freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezing breeze. and the heating isnt doing anything for it... :Cold:  :Cold:

----------


## Shannanigan

headachey...

I totally slept wrong last night, everything hurts  :Frown: 

I shot some good scores in archery this morning, though  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Felt unsure for most part of the day, but, now, confident and hopeful.

----------


## Shannanigan

hungry!

.....

----------


## Logos

:Eek2:  confused..

----------


## Pensive

Bewildered.

----------


## tucsongirl

Exhausted!

----------


## Nightshade

tierd

Havent woken up yet!

----------


## Madhuri

relieved.......................

----------


## Aiko

Relieved as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Sick.  :Sick:  

Like every saturday this semestre because every friday I go to university, spend two hours with 200 other people in a room where only 156 are supposed to stay at the same time, surrounded by people who have missed the invention of the handkerchief and know nothing about a thing called 'manners' and the art of Covering-one's-mouth-while-sneezing.  :Flare:

----------


## miss tenderness

sorry for that,Themie>>>long time no see,hope everything is alright with you?


feeling sick too :Frown:

----------


## Themis

> sorry for that,Themie>>>long time no see,hope everything is alright with you?


More or less, yes. And you?

----------


## Nightshade

a bit wierded out I KNOW that duck...how do I know that duck... _ theeee_

----------


## Themis

> a bit wierded out I KNOW that duck...how do I know that duck... _ theeee_


 :Biggrin:  Maybe, from a children's tv show?

----------


## Madhuri

a slight headache........

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Back here, surrounded by friends so... Overjoyed, beyond words.

----------


## Virgil

Oh I wish we could all visit you in person. I would bring these:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thank you so much...  :Bawling:  
I wish I could as well, give you a big hug and meet your lovely dog.
I have missed you deeply, and now feel whole again (if that makes sense).  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

It makes sense, milady, believe us... :Bawling: ...I'm so happy to see you, and so monumentally sorry that I missed your appearance again for the most ridiculous of reasons.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Oh dear lord am I ever sore.

----------


## tucsongirl

> Oh dear lord am I ever sore.


Cuppajoe, why are you sore?

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Worked yesterday and today lifting heavy objects and moving them around, then taught drum lessons for a few hours. (That's sore in the sense of muscle pain, not sore in the sense of angry, by the way.)

----------


## kathycf

Weird week last week...I fell and hurt my back pretty badly last Tuesday, the same day my dog had a seizure (Halloween night). He is fine, and I am sure I will be soon. Still pretty sore, though.

*grumble* stupid dog...I blame him!  :FRlol:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

i feel derivitive, and not in the mathematical sense where I get to lie tangent to someone's curves. I feel derivitive in the literary sense, where my writing just friggin sucks.

----------


## miss tenderness

feel overloaded!................

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awww, poor Kathy -- are you all right?

----------


## Laindessiel

Stomach is full of spaghetti.....

Gotta........

Well, never to say those things...

Feel bloated to the hilt.....

----------


## toni

Not so full...
Although I had the biggest plate..heheh.
I eat everything.

----------


## Pensive

I feel pissed off.

My maths note-book along with some other classfellows' note-books has been lost. 

I had my English society test today, and it went like hell! I made such a stupid plot that I don't know whether to laugh or cry at the moment.

Bad Day!

----------


## kathycf

That is too bad Pensive.  :Frown: 

miss T, overloaded at work?

Robin, I am still not feeling that great, but am doing better thanks. I was more worried about that goofy dog of mine anyway, and he is fine so I feel good about that.  :Smile:  

*waves to everybody*  :Wave:

----------


## Chava

Tired of biology reports, concerning the behavioural patterns of some rather obese raccoons....grrrrr

----------


## Shannanigan

great! (despite the four papers I SHOULD be working on right now)...

we have BLOGS! YAY!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Shall I say... ecstatic?
Longing for a surprise.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Tired. Anyone mind taking away my computer? I've been roleplaying for seven hours ! With breaks but still...  :Yawnb:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Surprise, surprise, sur-prise  :Brow: ...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Surprise, surprise, sur-prise ...


...  :Blush:   :Brow:   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   :Brow:   :Blush: 
Just can't wait!!

----------


## thevintagepiper

Sick....recovering from strep throat.

----------


## Madhuri

lost........................

----------


## Madhuri

> I feel pissed off.
> 
> My maths note-book along with some other classfellows' note-books has been lost. 
> 
> I had my English society test today, and it went like hell! I made such a stupid plot that I don't know whether to laugh or cry at the moment.
> 
> Bad Day!



he he he...who doesnt want a good excuse for not doing homeowork.... :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

> That is too bad Pensive.


Yes, it was bad.  :Frown:  

But at the moment, I feel good as I have found my Maths note-book finally.  :Banana:

----------


## Laindessiel

How I feel now?

Rather lonely, with no one to chat with... :Yawnb:   :Yawnb:   :Yawnb:

----------


## baddad

.............I feel ...umm.......sad because of a friends situation......

but...........I have little splurges of joy.........that is the Manic living as he should..........free

I feel lost in some respects..........vagaries of life dictating random events that test us.....................the lost feeling emanates from an emotion that causes wonder, but remains unidentifiable. Confusing times..........

...i feel small...

.............I feel safe............. I have faith in myself...............

I feel for anyone who suffers, wonders, wishes, dreams..............

----------


## Scheherazade

And I feel happy to see Baddad back on the Forum!

Welcome back!  :Smile:

----------


## baddad

> And I feel happy to see Baddad back on the Forum!
> 
> Welcome back!



...........I have no intentions of ever leaving, never have..............but life intervenes...........never conquers.............we will grow old together...........I may have mentioned before, but...........you'll have to kill me to keep me away forever...........................

----------


## subterranean

Baddad!!!!


You can't imagine how nice it is to see you around here again!

----------


## Bookworm89

Overworked

----------


## Pensive

> Baddad!!!!
> 
> 
> You can't imagine how nice it is to see you around here again!


I think he can imagine, so he is back.  :Smile:  

I feel happy. Life is good.  :Biggrin:

----------


## miss dream

ummmm as for today i feel bad becoz my exam was sooooooooo bad
i got mess and chaos in my mind i dont know the reason
anyhow i wish to finish exams soon and also get rid of study once for all

----------


## Madhuri

Oh, I hope your exams go well Miss Dream...

for now I am feeling happy...I am going to play Table Tennis  :Banana: (I dont know a thing about it though, but I am excited)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shannanigan

*early*

I woke up early to finish my homework before class, but it was a lot easier than I thought it would be...so now I have an hour to kill... any guesses as to how I am going to do that?  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

> for now I am feeling happy...I am going to play Table Tennis (I dont know a thing about it though, but I am excited)


Oh Madhuri, it is a wonderful game.  :Smile:  

Try it, I hope you will do well.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> Oh Madhuri, it is a wonderful game.  
> 
> Try it, I hope you will do well.


Oh, Pensy I really loved it  :Banana: ....the ball went random all the time  :Biggrin: ....I learnt how to hold the racket and a few rules of the game...it was good experience....

----------


## Laindessiel

I feel sore all over my freakin' face...

I am telling you right now, if you want to experience hell on earth and have a taste of Satan's hands, go to a facial care center!

----------


## miss tenderness

lol Laind,why is that? yes ,sometimes u go with a fair complexion and return with burned one :Biggrin: 


cold!

----------


## Laindessiel

If you can see my face right this very moment, you'd rather see a cryinhg panda....it's horrible..like the moon's craters all swelled up!  :Flare:  

I had just gone to one this afternoon, and it was 10 times more DREADFULLY painful than the last time!!!!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Bawling:  

I cried!! :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

> Oh, Pensy I really loved it ....the ball went random all the time ....I learnt how to hold the racket and a few rules of the game...it was good experience....


I am glad you liked it. Table Tennis is an awsome sport.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> I am glad you liked it. Table Tennis is an awsome sport.


It seems you play the game too.....

----------


## Pensive

> It seems you play the game too.....


Yes, you can say so...

Actually, it always fascinated me from the childhood, but I never got the opportunity of having the tennis-court till three months ago. And as now, it is available in my school, I try my best to spare some of my time to play the good game.  :Smile:  

Heh, though I am not really good with it, but I have a hope that the teacher might take me in the team...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awww, poor Lain...are you all right now?

----------


## toni

Pretty Lain is still in her chambers... though it is 9.30AM now.
She slept at 3am because she was in this forum and chatting with a knight called Avada Dagon...
I slept at 3 as well..

----------


## kathycf

Lousy and not doing much better at all since being on here. I usually come to Litnet because it cheers me up but today that does not seem to be working. Well, Aimus did make me smile. Thanks, Aim! 

I guess I will be back tomorrow.

----------


## Nightshade

oi!
not good that

----------


## Madhuri

like a fool.........

----------


## Nightshade

lazy


 :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Angry and Devastated.

----------


## OZEED

The weather is amazing, its a friday, and I have a crazy weekend planned.If things were any better I'd be butter :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

umm you realise this isnt the weather threads?
( sorry but got to get my post vount up I dont ant aimus to explode or well to beat me!)

Im feeling competitive which is goodas Im going to play basketball later on :Biggrin:

----------


## Shannanigan

so SORE!

I ran the 3-mile (5 km) cross-country race yesterday, and it was so much harder than I expected. It wasn't even hot, I feel pathetic. Then again, what can I expect for not having run for so long? I'm so thankful that there is no school today, and that I am not a boy, because the boys had to run 6 miles (10 kms)!!!

I can't walk up and down stairs, so I'm stranded here for the day  :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

> oi!
> not good that


That is really cute, thank you Night.  :Smile:  

Wow, Shann that is a great run...you should feel proud for completing that, especially since you say you have not run for a long time.  :Thumbs Up:  I sure could not do it.

----------


## Shannanigan

> Wow, Shann that is a great run...you should feel proud for completing that, especially since you say you have not run for a long time.  I sure could not do it.


Aww, thanks Kathy  :Smile:  I am proud that I finished, there was a point where I thought I would not...but at the same time I feel so silly because I used to train for and run marathons, even though that was over four years ago...

The soreness is passing, I had to walk upstairs to move my car earlier...ugh!

----------


## miss tenderness

I"m happy :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

I'm feeling awfully happy and relaxed now that iv got my essay done and handed in. bACK HERE until the next deadline rears its ugly head.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Very, very mixed emotions...

Excited because I finally get to go to the Mall of the Emirates with my friend. 

Really sad because I found out last night that my dear, beautiful, sweet cat back in America died. He had a heart attack. He was four. I miss him so much and wish I could have been holding him.

----------


## miss tenderness

have lots to do!
burdened.

----------


## Nightshade

amazed someone just showed me a picture of me ( and yes for the most part Im think*yeeeesh* but I dont actually look all that bad , I have a nice smile!  :Eek2:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

You should consider posting it, Night. It'd be nice to see the smile of the Lady of Smilies.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

sorry not going to happen, I dont have my head cover on in the photo you see.

----------


## Koa

but can we take a photo of Nighty and post it?  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

Nice you too see you, E!

How's England?

----------


## Virgil

Nice to see Sub. How's Sub?

----------


## subterranean

Jampacked, Virg. Totally overloa*dead*.

How are you doing, Virg?

----------


## Virgil

I'm fine. Actually stuffed. Went over to my aunt and uncle's house and they sooo over feed me. They insist, but I also don't resist much either.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Do post a picture, Night. You can take one wearing the scarve.....  :Smile:

----------


## higley

Busy!  :Frown:  Totally swamped.

----------


## Nightshade

> Do post a picture, Night. You can take one wearing the scarve.....


well this friend never goes anywhere without her camera so she has a few... I might just do that

----------


## Madhuri

Thats great!!!  :Banana:  I want to see your lovely smile.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling really tired.

----------


## Nightshade

Im feeling unenthusiastic , I should really walk to uni and hand in my essay, and start the next one but I cant be botherd ,

----------


## Virgil

> well this friend never goes anywhere without her camera so she has a few... I might just do that


Oh I would love to see a real life smile from the lady of smiles.  :Nod:

----------


## Bluebiird

*I feel fine. Nothing really wrong. My back hurts a bit. Besides that, everything's okay.*

----------


## subterranean

> I'm fine. Actually stuffed. Went over to my aunt and uncle's house and they sooo over feed me. They insist, but I also don't resist much either.


Lucky you! I would never said no to such stuffing  :Biggrin: !

----------


## kilted exile

:Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## Pensive

I feel pretty, oh so witty. I feel charming, so alarming charming!

I got in! I got in! I got in the English Society!

----------


## Madhuri

Congrats, Pensy!!  :Thumbs Up: 

So what do you guys do in your society?

As for me I am feeling nice.

----------


## Pensive

> Congrats, Pensy!! 
> 
> So what do you guys do in your society?
> 
> As for me I am feeling nice.



Thanks!

Ummm......we wear a yellow sash and wander around in the school.  :Tongue:  Hehe, though we are supposed to arrange functions and stuff like that...

----------


## Shannanigan

Congrats Pensy!  :Biggrin: 

I feel...resolute. I am now officially determined to stop eating and drinking so much crap and start excercising more!

----------


## vheissu

Feeling a bit numb....I stayed up all night writing an essay and I'm paying for it now....I'd like the sun to come out tomorrow, it always helps my mood. But I'm Scotland, fat chance with that!

----------


## Nightshade

I was stressed but now I feel calmer and more smilie....even if Aimus is a big fat meanie!  :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

> I was stressed but now I feel calmer and more smilie....even if Aimus is a big fat meanie!


 :Biggrin:  Thanks, I like you too.  :Tongue:  

I'm a big fat meanie yay!  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

well you know you are one.....ok fine a titanium meanie? that better? :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

I am looking for a scapegoat to vent out my anger. These bikers and heavy vehicle drivers dont have any sense, even if the road is wide and completely empty they have to drive so very near from where you are walking. There was this huge puddle, and I was so far away from the truck but that silly, stupid driver had to splash it all on me.  :Rage:   :Mad:   :Flare:   :Smash:  I was just five mins away from my office.  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> Congrats Pensy! 
> 
> I feel...resolute. I am now officially determined to stop eating and drinking so much crap and start excercising more!


Thanks Shan!  :Biggrin:  

At the moment, I feel good. No homework! A very fine day, indeed!

----------


## Madhuri

Like a fool....Oh, why did I fall into the trap?  :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I have never been worse in my entire life.

----------


## Laindessiel

> I have never been worse in my entire life.


Why, you say?  :Frown:  

It's a Sneezathon night tonight. First it was cough, then this. Damn it, this flu won't leave me and my nose in peace. :Flare:

----------


## vheissu

Trying to calm down...it's been a bad week and next week doesn't look any better.... :Frown:  
These are the times I wish I could run away, to anywhere else and let problems fix themselves....

----------


## Madhuri

okay.......a little upset and a little angry at how things have turned up....  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I am good. One day, you feel terrible, and in two days, you are as cheerful as you can be! That's life!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I feel as if I cant breathe. Another panic attack, I guess.

----------


## IamMissingaLink

feeling good. I finally have Patrick's Wolf Lycanthropy album! Speaking of music, does anyone have the Killers new album Sam's Town?

----------


## Laindessiel

Why Mads? Panic attack? What made you feel so?

As for me, I've got loads of books to read (not complaining!) ranging from The Importance of Being Ernest to the complete edition of the Philippine History. Still not complaining!  :Smile:

----------


## IamMissingaLink

> I feel as if I cant breathe. Another panic attack, I guess.



How often do u have them? i've never had one but I've suffered anxiety and dysphoria.

----------


## Madhuri

> Why Mads? Panic attack? What made you feel so?


When I start having too many expectations from myself, and when I try to push myself to do things much better.  :Frown: 





> How often do u have them? i've never had one but I've suffered anxiety and dysphoria.


Not very often, I dont usually have very high expectations from me, but sometimes...

Dont worry, it will go soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

Gosh I can relate. When I feel the same feeling as you have, I get frustrated and then cry. I feel better afterwards. 

Frustration is what always makes me cry. Even the small things, like for example, cannot find a thing that I'm looking for for a long time, or when the computer breaks down and won't work, or not finding the right shade of black when I'm sketching; in short, when things don't go my way. But I guess we have to live with that everyday.

And as Oprah says:

"Don't sweat the small stuff. If it won't matter a year from now, if it won't count at your deathbed, it's not worth the aggravation."

It's a quote that I'm still trying to live with.

----------


## Madhuri

> Gosh I can relate. When I feel the same feeling as you have, I get frustrated and then cry. I feel better afterwards. 
> 
> Frustration is what always makes me cry. Even the small things, like for example, cannot find a thing that I'm looking for for a long time, or when the computer breaks down and won't work, or not finding the right shade of black when I'm sketching; in short, when things don't go my way. But I guess we have to live with that everyday.
> 
> And as Oprah says:
> 
> "Don't sweat the small stuff. If it won't matter a year from now, if it won't count at your deathbed, it's not worth the aggravation."
> 
> It's a quote that I'm still trying to live with.


That's a nice quote.

I understand, how crying can be helpful in such situations and it definitely works for you,  :Smile:  but you see I cant cry (I dont know why), that's why I feel breathless. I feel crying is a better option than feeling breathless.  :Nod:

----------


## miss tenderness

flying,flying! the weather is amazing. It's raining now,I took my students outside, we forgot all about lessons!

----------


## adilyoussef

Not happy, for today is the end of my vacation. Tomorrow I have to pack and take the road. This is my last day at home.

----------


## Madhuri

I am feeling nice  :Nod:  I accidently met one of my batchmates from college time, today morning, he hasnt changed a bit. It brings back so many memories.....

----------


## Madhuri

very very low on energy and enthusiasm..  :Frown:

----------


## Laindessiel

Apart from feeling a little bit sad about what happened to Miss T., I think I'm gonna be okay. Also it's a gloomy, gloomy night tonight and I can't figre out why!

----------


## miss dream

i feel sad today

----------


## Laindessiel

Can you elaborate, Miss Dream, if it's not too much to ask?

----------


## Virgil

Thankful. Today is Thanksgiving Day in the United States. I am thankful for many things, but the only one I will mention is that lit net exists and that I made so many friends here. Thank you all lit net members.

----------


## SleepyWitch

I feel a bit tired after studying all week.
on the other hand, I skipped my fave tutor Mike's course and he asked my friend Cristine were I was  :Smile:  Hehe, it's nice to know he missed me  :Smile: 
(when I was studying in England, he wrote me an e-mail saying "I'd like you to take part in an info session for students who want to study abroad in April 200*6*. When will you be back?" This was in March 200*5* and he perfectly knew I'd be back in June 2005. = he missed me  :Smile:  )

----------


## Laindessiel

> Thankful. Today is Thanksgiving Day in the United States. I am thankful for many things, but the only one I will mention is that lit net exists and that I made so many friends here. Thank you all lit net members.



Hey, thanks too Uncle Virg for being in this forum! A great deal will be lost without you!  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

I'm a bit worried actually: I have an exam tomorrow, one of those scary, horrible ones and....I'm not in the slightest panicked! On the contrary...I feel a certain apathy to the whole thing 
 :Frown:  This is sooooo not good. Something is wrong!!

----------


## miss tenderness

I've got the blues!!I feel burdened,oversaddened.

----------


## Laindessiel

Don't cry, Taleen. Oversaddened is not a good feeling at all, but you'll overcome it.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Take your time Taleen...its very sad and things wont become better in a matter of few days...but you know we are there for you.

as for me...I am feeling useless...dont have anything to do for the rest of the day and this bugs me a lot.  :Frown:

----------


## kathycf

You may not feel it right now, but you will find your way through your sad times, miss T. Lots of hugs.

----------


## Madhuri

I am feeling good now...better than the last few days....I feel as if I got my life back.....more calm and peaceful, but before that there was a nasty outburst too, which was a bad thing for me to do.....

----------


## Pensive

> I am feeling good now...better than the last few days....I feel as if I got my life back.....more calm and peaceful, but before that there was a nasty outburst too, which was a bad thing for me to do.....


That's great. Looks like weekend.  :Biggrin:  

I feel good. First of all because I am reading a really good book and on the second, because it is a HOLIDAY!  :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

Holidays are fun and so are books!  :Smile:  
Madhuri, most everybody has an outburst at one time or another. Today, I feel ok but pretty tired.

----------


## Madhuri

Its now Sunday here....

Its okay to have outbursts...but the bad thing is when you take it out on people you love...and the good part is that they are the only ones who will bear it.....

----------


## Lily Adams

Horrible!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, what's the matter, Lily?

----------


## Lily Adams

Yesterday I bought 2 1/2 yards of absolutely perfect material for my dress, and I needed 2 3/4 yards, but that's all the fabric store had. So I bought it anyway, and it wasn't enough! I thought I could get away with it because I'm smaller than the smallest size for the pattern, but no! 

It would help if the fabric store would accept refunds! 

So I bought some more fabric today. It's not exactly what I want, but It's close enough, but I can't really start on the dress because I need bodice lining, braid, and ribbon to start on it, and now I can't afford it because I wasted money on the first fabric! I need to start on it immediately because it's fairly complicated (not to mention this is my first time sewing anything) and I need it in five months!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow, I'm sorry, Lily. I hope everything works out all right for you, I really do!

----------


## Lily Adams

Well, I mean, worse things could happen to me, but I just feel so frustrated!  :Flare:  

Thank you, Mr. RobinHood3000 for your sympathy.

----------


## Madhuri

I am feeling okay.....

----------


## Madhuri

good and energetic........

----------


## Nightshade

shiny



 :Biggrin:

----------


## SummerSolstice

On top of the flipping WORLD because the cute curly-haired boy I've been admiring from across the aisle in biology struck up a conversation after class and followed me all the way to my next building!  :Biggrin:   :Blush:   :Biggrin:   :Blush:   :Biggrin: 

Best. Wednesday. EVAR!!

----------


## AimusSage

Don't get yer hopes up Summer solstice!

Although I admit it is a good sign. Personally, I never follow people, I let them follow me, if they feel so inclined. That's probabbly why I am where I am. Headstrong, stuborn, but at the same time quote endearing.  :FRlol:  I know the first two are true.

----------


## SummerSolstice

Haha... My hopes are in a constant state of up. Pulling them down takes more emotional ballast than I posess.  :FRlol:  There's an extra degree of encouraging-ness since in every other noted instance he's turned _left_ after class, but I was going _right_... O_O

Right now I'm feeling somewhat more subdued than previously, thanks to a math test which required unsettling amounts of guesswork on the last problem, but still more than usually cheerful. ^_^

----------


## Scheherazade

Overwhelmed

----------


## AimusSage

underexposed is how I feel, don't know why, but I think it is time I won the lottery  :FRlol:

----------


## kilted exile

Brighteyed & Bushytailed

----------


## Nightshade

lazy and slightly dreading

----------


## Madhuri

hungry and fed up........... :Frown:

----------


## kathycf

Irritated and unhappy.

----------


## Madhuri

confused and directionless............

----------


## Virgil

stressed out and angered  :Flare:

----------


## Laindessiel

Why the long faces, people? Has the world ended?

2 hrs. ago, when it was still Dec. 1, my brother had his 11th birthday! But the party's not until tomorrow and Toni and I were so busy planning and making the decorations (not fond of buying outside. We conserve and understand the needs of the environment and recycle used things. Plus, it adds a special touch to it, knowing that we had to break our bones and torture our muscles to make them!)

----------


## grace86

burned out, ready to scream, and heartbroken...also wondering when it was that I decided to quit my position of optimist.

----------


## Nightshade

relived amused but slightly worried at the same time.

( all unrelated)

----------


## kathycf

> burned out, ready to scream, and heartbroken...also wondering when it was that I decided to quit my position of optimist.


I hope things look brighter soon, grace.

----------


## miss tenderness

I have a flue :Frown:

----------


## ennison

Sympathetic

A flea and a fly in a flue were caught
Said the flea, 'Let us fly!'
Said the fly, 'Let us flee!'
So they flew through a flaw in the flue.


She opened the window and in flew Enza.

----------


## dramasnot6

really really tired and at loss for inspiration for poetry on litnet.... :Frown:  i shouldnt allow myself to view the haiku thread while my brain is this dead...

----------


## Madhuri

sleepy...I dont know why I have this feeling that I just want to sleep all the time.....maybe its the weather......

----------


## dramasnot6

i can definetly see why youre tired madhuri! it msut be so hot over there right now. i thought i could complain about Australia summer, but India must be like a deep frier....i hope to go there someday and meet my distant relatives :Smile:  i guess ill be packing many pairs of sunglasses....just in case some melt :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Its okay these days...its winters now....but sometimes the weather is so gloomy...less sunlight and shorter days......

In summers its reeeaally hot....it goes uptil 45-48 degree celsius....the best time is from Oct till mid december and then end of Feb till March end..these are the most pleasant months and the rest of the time its warm or very hot....

----------


## Madhuri

Okay and confident............

----------


## miss tenderness

good to hear that,Maddie :Smile:

----------


## alhara

I think in terms of gloomy Finland is the worst right now,the sun came up at like 10:00 and it in another 5 hours it is gone. It&#180;s dark(and super cold) when I get home from school and even darker now the snow has melted, I over slept so I am well rested, with healthy dose of guilt for missing my first class.

----------


## Pensive

Cold, and bad. 

Had a crappy day, did stupid stuff which did not produce a good result, I guess it serves me right.

----------


## Madhuri

Sleepy...... think I have some ailment, I feel sleepy all the time..... :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

:Frown:  Quite sad and disapointed: I got my last essay back today and got a rather terribly low mark for it....and in 2 days I have the exam for that course...I feel like crying!!

----------


## alhara

I was hungery most of the day but now I am supper happy....I had a pastry and some milk. Its good to get what you want even if its as none specific food or to go to the bath room.

----------


## Laindessiel

Sleepy. It's already 2:50 A.M.

And hungry too. But I just ate strawberries!

----------


## Shannanigan

erm...disappointed...I'm realizing how little I learned this semester, and now I'm just not motivated to study the small amount of info needed for my exams because I know I'll just memorize it, take the test, and then forget it. There's no personal growth in that; it's depressing. Then I think about how I'm going all the way to California for two weeks with my boyfriend and we'll be staying with my dad...who is a control-freak and will probably prevent me from having all kinds of fun even though I'm 20  :Frown: 

Hmmm...there's always Motel 6!  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

Great I gave my flat mate money and she came back with pringles...and icecream!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

not very poetic...and dizzy....which is sad because there are so many wonderful haikus,haigas and cinquains flying around i want to contribute to! maybe tonight ill find some inspiration...

----------


## Shalot

I feel hypnotized. Maybe hexed.

----------


## Pensive

A bit devastated, on the other hand happy as well.

Shocked and grieved because of my studies - I am not doing too well in school now a days, even in English lesson.  :Bawling: 

Happy because we are going to have a school trip on my birthday, and we are going to have a Fun Fair in the school as well.  :Biggrin: 

So I guess that I am a mixture of a happy and a gloomy person today.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

not motivated, lack of energy and desperation to do well...I feel not so good... :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> not motivated, lack of energy and desperation to do well...I feel not so good...


Oh I hope you feel better Maddie. Perhaps if you make yourself a hot tea it might help.

----------


## Madhuri

> Oh I hope you feel better Maddie. Perhaps if you make yourself a hot tea it might help.


Thanks!  :Smile: 

I need to cut out my Internet time. I am too distracted and am always giving priority to leisure over work. The change has to come from within, and I should practice all what I said. When will I learn?? 

I will have tea once I reach home, these vending machines at work are no good.

----------


## Laindessiel

Confused. Having a disorganized mind doesn't feel very good.

----------


## Nightshade

queezy



 :Sick:

----------


## SummerSolstice

Dead tired. It's O-finals-thirty at night and I must... get... paper... done...

----------


## aeroport

-- as if I were standing at the summit of a mountain, being showered with rain of a most torrential nature, surrounded on all sides by nought but pitch darkness, save for the occasional blast of lightning, blazing in time with my own little angry flashes; now flying about in unconcerned expectancy, having just wrathfully been snatched up from terra firma by a most menacing and imposing tornado, which presently promises a swift lobbing back down into the valley, from whence the vultures shall decide where I am to go...

----------


## April214

Proud.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Madhuri

Better. I found one good bug in the s/w, so it isnt that bad (although I'll get the feedback on it tomorrow, but I am pretty sure it is a good bug), I am working on my distractions but I should do something about my sleepiness.....

----------


## Serenata

Cold. So cold. The school has trouble regulating heat, so we either freeze or we drip sweat all day.....sometimes both.

----------


## vheissu

Conflicted and angry...I had an exam a couple of hours ago...which I don't quite know how it went...but I can't fail it, because if I do I can't go into 4th year!
And I have another in the morning, which I feel even less confident about!!
 :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

> Conflicted and angry...I had an exam a couple of hours ago...which I don't quite know how it went...but I can't fail it, because if I do I can't go into 4th year!
> And I have another in the morning, which I feel even less confident about!!


Dont worry....you'll do just fine.... :Nod: 

This happens to me all the time, no matter how much I study I always feel as if it was not good enough and doubt if i'll pass........ :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I feel pretty, oh so witty. I feel charming, so alarming charming. As there is some other girl in me tonight!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

okay -- If I had the power, I would make the week of ONLY 5 working days....

----------


## Shalot

> Cold. So cold. The school has trouble regulating heat, so we either freeze or we drip sweat all day.....sometimes both.


sounds like my office

----------


## Shalot

> okay -- If I had the power, I would make the week of ONLY 5 working days....


Okay if I had the power I would make the week of only 4 working days with mandatory recess and naps for adults. And none of that office politics is allowed.

----------


## miss tenderness

shalot,how about just 3 days???I really can't stand working days!

----------


## Pensive

Great - going to attend Winter Carnival in the school.  :Banana:

----------


## dramasnot6

Busy but wonderful! I'm getting some great reading done. And making lots of progress in my cleaning.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Relieved...........no stress....sometimes how wonderful life can be if there were no tests..... :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Busy but wonderful! I'm getting some great reading done. And making lots of progress in my cleaning.


Hi drama, Hi everyone else too!  :Biggrin:  Drama, I am making some progress too, in my cleaning...just like you. Ugh...it is sure is tetious work though...would rather be on here, same with you? I pop in now and then to say hi. 

I added a picture for Christmas to my signature today - had to scan it. It is so small though - anyone know if I can make it a little bigger? It is an ink drawing I did and had printed into a Christmas card, when I worked at a printers about 15 yrs back. If that does not work out I may post another of ballet shoes - call it Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies - shoe is pink! I think the card looks like a postage stamp size - too small to see what it really is - two dancers. 

Other than that - I managed to post a couple of Haiku, do wash and hang some up, make dinner and now I will probably read some of my biography on Lawrence. Nite owl, Janine! A few more chapters and I am done. 

I am feeling stressed a bit about holiday decorating I must start next week, but this site is helping me keep my sanity - thanks gang! I really feel happy on here and doing something creative again. 

Nite to all now! J :Wink:

----------


## Janine

I think my signature pic shrunk more - is that possible?

----------


## Nightshade

cold hungry and grumpy


 :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

Slightly better than yesterday, after that awful exam. It might mean I'll have to repeat the year...which is not the best of things, but it will give me time to _really_ think about what I want to do...and then make the right decisions

----------


## Nightshade

tierd but motivated enough to actually look at the stuff Im supposed to be studying

----------


## Serenata

stretchy.....

----------


## Pensive

Annoyed...

----------


## Janine

tired tired tired

----------


## Pensive

Stupid, so stupid, like a fool.

----------


## adilyoussef

I feel sad for I missed Pensive's birthday.

----------


## ennison

Why are you all so tired and weary? Too much sitting in front of computer screen. Get out more. Get some winter sun. More serotonin in the corp. Buy a spade. Do some digging. Walk. Anything to break that baffled, bedraggled, bewildered and bemused sensations you are radiating weakly through the ether.

----------


## AimusSage

I'm not tired and weary, I'm a zombie that likes to go out and bite people. But still, I must admit, I feel a little braindead. Or is that evil dead? Nevermind, I didn't bite anyone today.

----------


## Madhuri

Sleepy...Whenever I am given some project to study, I tend to fall asleep.

----------


## miss tenderness

:Biggrin:  sure Maddie,who doesn't.


I'm okay today.

----------


## toni

Well, I dunno. Mira is out to vacation with family and wont be online for 3 days and our Alien Prince is not online to talk.  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> I feel sad for I missed Pensive's birthday.


Oh don't feel sad. I like the feeling of "everyday is my birthday."  :Smile:  So let's imagine that it is my birthday today, and you haven't missed it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Happy. Being on litnet makes me happy, I feel as if I am at home.

----------


## Janine

> Oh don't feel sad. I like the feeling of "everyday is my birthday."  So let's imagine that it is my birthday today, and you haven't missed it.


Oh Pensy - sorry I missed it, too.  :Blush:  

So ... :Bday 2:  MANY HAPPY RETURNS FOR YOUR BIRTHDAY - TODAY!!! :Banana:   :Ladysman:  ....these are your birthday baloons, kissing each other.....

I feel better now and I love lit net!!!

----------


## Janine

Hey gang - Spread the word - tomorrow is Uncle *Virgil's* birthday - I just looked it up on his profile page. Ok, we will have to celebrate wild for him!  :Banana:  Of course he is not going to want to hear he is another year older...poor Virg.... :Bawling:  Make it the best birthday he ever had  :Bday 2:  

****Have cake, candles (lots of them!) and balloons! Wow, what fun!!!***

----------


## Madhuri

> Hey gang - Spread the word - tomorrow is Uncle *Virgil's* birthday - I just looked it up on his profile page. Ok, we will have to celebrate wild for him!  Of course he is not going to want to hear he is another year older...poor Virg.... Make it the best birthday he ever had  
> 
> ****Have cake, candles (lots of them!) and balloons! Wow, what fun!!!***


The party has already started.  :Nod:  Check out the thread for the b'day boy.......

----------


## Shadowsarin

I am feeling really bloody down and depressed damn-it. Bloody college giving me a bad day!

----------


## Janine

> The party has already started.  Check out the thread for the b'day boy.......



Really - a whole thread dedicated to his B-day? Can't wait to go there. It will be a blast! He will be thrilled. He eats up all the attention. Good ol' Uncle Virg! Thanks for starting the thread  :Biggrin:

----------


## Serenata

> I am feeling really bloody down and depressed damn-it. Bloody college giving me a bad day!


Hope it get's better. 

I feel.....confused.

----------


## Kaltrina

right now??? very tired...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

> Oh Pensy - sorry I missed it, too.  
> 
> So ... MANY HAPPY RETURNS FOR YOUR BIRTHDAY - TODAY!!!  ....these are your birthday baloons, kissing each other.....
> 
> I feel better now and I love lit net!!!


Thanks a lot!  :Biggrin:  

I feel as if it is my birthday again, which is a good thing.  :Smile:  I feel great!  :Banana:

----------


## Madhuri

> Really - a whole thread dedicated to his B-day? Can't wait to go there. It will be a blast! He will be thrilled. He eats up all the attention. Good ol' Uncle Virg! Thanks for starting the thread


B'day threads are started for all members.  :Smile:  I am sure you must have seen it by now. Isnt it nice?? And yes, Lain started it for her Uncle Virg..... :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Bad

Insane

Mad

----------


## dramasnot6

so sorry you feel that way pensive :Frown: 

I am veeeery tired, tis 37 celcius here, 98.6 farenheit. what i really need is a luxurious swim and iced herbal tea....

----------


## ennison

No you are not tired. Until you have really worked none of you are tired. What you are afflicted by is either lethargy or ennui. Or some rare tropical illness .... like frostbite.

----------


## Madhuri

Good. I shouldnt be feeling good as I have ignored what I should have done. I need to study........but I am feeling good. Its a different day today it seems.....

----------


## Madhuri

Happy and smiling, and I wish nothing ruins it... :Biggrin:  I want to be like this today and forever....Am I asking for too much??

----------


## Pensive

Like a robot.

No life.

No happiness

Just strife

To get out of this stress!

----------


## ktd222

I hope you get to this step soon, Pensive.

Like a robot. No life. No happiness. Just strife to get out of this stress!

----------


## Madhuri

Happy and smiling -- two days in a row, I cant believe my luck.... :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

> I hope you get to this step soon, Pensive.
> 
> Like a robot. No life. No happiness. Just strife to get out of this stress!


Me too.

Books and forum are the only way for me usually to escape from this feeling...

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Jay



----------


## Pensive

> 


This is a sweet similie, making me feel better.  :Biggrin:

----------


## alhara

i feel vauge and like my eyes are rolling around without my consent my body is running away with itself, the plate ran away with the plate and the spoon was left nothing 
i think that rabbits are particular importent to me rabbits and birds but i don&#180;t know why.

----------


## Madhuri

feeling a bit low on energy.....perhaps its the weather...

----------


## ktd222

> feeling a bit low on energy.....perhaps its the weather...


perhaps it's being on Lit-Net and working simultaneously :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> perhaps it's being on Lit-Net and working simultaneously


Now I am feeling guilty too for ignoring my work.... :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

happy happy :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Astonished.

Today, I went to a girls college containing about more than ten thousand people to attend a Fun Fair.

I remained very silent, when everyone else was talking. Was more of an observer, but still I had a lot of fun. It was actually nice to be quiet, listening to people, eating quite a variety of food, seeing everything and thinking rather than talking to people. (because all my age-fellows there were unknown.)

I also saw dancing of the girls behind their _Abayya._ It was what surprised me the most. They danced, and like mad and nothing happened to their religion then. There were men over there as well. Though boys over ten were forbidden but still there were college lab workers, the people who arrange sound system and stuff. At that time, I felt the whole _Abayya_ thing very fake indeed. Humbug! These liars call themselves very religious-oh-so-good girls, and when given opportunity, they can show themselves naked.

Well, I can't totally blame them, it is just the culture...they want to get good proposals from respectable families, eh. I hope things will change!

----------


## Serenata

Confused...

Pensive, What is an Abayya?

----------


## Madhuri

I think its a type of veil...Is it also called as _burqua_?

I feel pleased. Certain issues seem to be very clear in my mind now, and I know what needs to be done... :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

I'm glad, Madhuri :Nod:  
How's your energy level today?

----------


## Pensive

> Pensive, What is an Abayya?





> I think its a type of veil...Is it also called as burqua?


Oh well yes. Madhuri is quite right, the only difference between Burqa and Abayya is that Burqa even covers face, which Abayya doesn't.

As for, how am I feeling today - okay, not bad.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Im feeling a bit on the depressed side , shadish is the word Im probably looking for, and I know why too Ive been back at work in the week for the first time since august and it hit me suddenly how much I miss it, and all the people who come in and the silly things that go on, and I dont want to wait a whole 6 months before I can go back  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

> Astonished.
> 
> Today, I went to a girls college containing about more than ten thousand people to attend a Fun Fair.
> 
> I remained very silent, when everyone else was talking. Was more of an observer, but still I had a lot of fun. It was actually nice to be quiet, listening to people, eating quite a variety of food, seeing everything and thinking rather than talking to people. (because all my age-fellows there were unknown.)
> 
> I also saw dancing of the girls behind their _Abayya._ It was what surprised me the most. They danced, and like mad and nothing happened to their religion then. There were men over there as well. Though boys over ten were forbidden but still there were college lab workers, the people who arrange sound system and stuff. At that time, I felt the whole _Abayya_ thing very fake indeed. Humbug! These liars call themselves very religious-oh-so-good girls, and when given opportunity, they can show themselves naked.
> 
> Well, I can't totally blame them, it is just the culture...they want to get good proposals from respectable families, eh. I hope things will change!


pensy thats only if you belive that they shouldnt do it, I mean as far as I know some of the danciest maddest girls I know where abbayahs of course they wouldnt dance about with men in the room, anymore than I would. But when its all girls why not? Its fun and a great way to let your hair down both figuritivly and literally. Its sort of oe of the reasons to wear an abayah isnt it? I mean I dont wear one but I do wear a hijab and I do it because I know myself well enough to know that with ot that small but constant reminder, Id probably end up doing alsorts of things I dont belive in, I seem incapable of saying no or standing up to people. So my tarah helps me, it also helps me resist short skirts plunging neck lines that people of my buld should wear anyway,  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Madhuri

> I'm glad, Madhuri 
> How's your energy level today?


hehehe......energy level is great....... :Banana:  Thanks, for asking KT... :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> pensy thats only if you belive that they shouldnt do it, I mean as far as I know some of the danciest maddest girls I know where abbayahs of course they wouldnt dance about with men in the room, anymore than I would. But when its all girls why not? Its fun and a great way to let your hair down both figuritivly and literally. Its sort of oe of the reasons to wear an abayah isnt it? I mean I dont wear one but I do wear a hijab and I do it because I know myself well enough to know that with ot that small but constant reminder, Id probably end up doing alsorts of things I dont belive in, I seem incapable of saying no or standing up to people. So my tarah helps me, it also helps me resist short skirts plunging neck lines that people of my buld should wear anyway, .


The thing was that there *were men* out there. Just because they were poor people, working class, does not make them a "female", does it? It does not matter either if it is a single man out there or a crowd. 

Dancing is not bad even in front of men, in my eyes. It is a matter of choice, but hypocrisy is really hurtful.

----------


## Nightshade

oooh I see yes that is an attitude that really really annoys me, just because they are poor doesnt mean they dont count.  :Nod:

----------


## Madhuri

> Though boys over ten were forbidden *but still there were college lab workers, the people who arrange sound system and stuff.*


I dont think its because they were poor were they allowed, I think they were indespensible as the whole function would not have happened if they were not there. So, their presence seems reasonable to me, and I dont think the girls would have wanted to manage the whole sound system, lab and other stuff and also dance at the same time. What if suddenly there was a power failure, who will look after that? Well, thats another thing if there were only female electricians, or music arrangers, I dont think the authorities would have asked these men. Perhaps, if you thought it this way, you wont see it in terms of hypocrisy..... :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

Feeling good, feeling good...

Hey Mads, check out the PhotoAlbum thread...you'll see my OTHER arm... :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

Good and Sure......

----------


## Nightshade

better  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Bright and Shining!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redzeppelin

Pensive  :Confused:

----------


## Laindessiel

Pensive too. Something really bad happened.

----------


## Pensive

Pensive is feeling pensive as well. Oh well, that she mostly is.

----------


## Madhuri

Dejected, guilty, and only bad things. Life is so unfair...... :Frown:  This is not how I wanted, I dont want a constant reminder of how wrongly I am leading my life...... :Frown:  I wish I knew what to do.... :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> Dejected, guilty, and only bad things. Life is so unfair...... This is not how I wanted, I dont want a constant reminder of how wrongly I am leading my life...... I wish I knew what to do....


Put yourworries aside and remember all those good hours life has offered you.  :Smile:  

And don't care about what people say about your life as long as you are satisfied with it yourself.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Tis Christmas! So Christmasy!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Not so sure. I wish my day goes well.

----------


## THX-1138

tired .....

----------


## ktd222

Really tired too...it's late.

----------


## Themis

Lovely, albeit with a slight headache.

----------


## Gordon Comstock

Somewhat depressed, but carrying on.

----------


## Virgil

Bloated I ate and drank too much last night.  :Sick:

----------


## Nightshade

happy excited looking forward to 7pm :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

* Felt great the whole daytime.. I went on a trip with friends of mine to South Lebanon to see some damaged left as remains of the last war.

Yet now, i`m feeling so stupid, alone, depressed, morose, and crying.. I`m just missing someone.*

----------


## ktd222

My tummy hurts. :Sick:

----------


## Virgil

Better. Just fnished a poem for the Christmas poetry contest.  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

> Better. Just fnished a poem for the Christmas poetry contest.


It doesn't start 'on the twelth day of christmas my true love gave to me...', does it :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> It doesn't start 'on the twelth day of christmas my true love gave to me...', does it


 :FRlol:  No. I hope you will at least vote. Poems will be anonymous.

----------


## dramasnot6

Finished mine on Saturday, i look forward to seeing yours Virgil! Yours and Pen's were my favorites in the last one  :Biggrin:  I had to keep a wikipedia window open for some of your references  :Tongue: 

I feel pleased  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Well we won't know whose they are until after a winner is picked.

----------


## Madhuri

Bright and Shining and all the happy feelings only *singing* Life is Beautiful..... :Banana:   :Biggrin: 

EDIT -- That was what I felt a little while ago...

And now my heart has sunk right to the bottom, I have to take my colleagues for lunch and I hope I dont faint after seeing the bill... 

*biting my nails* *biting my lips*

----------


## Nightshade

my throat and stomach hurt but Im still happy becasue I won a game of cards for the first time EVER last night  :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

I feel like singing some depressing songs! *giggles*

----------


## Themis

Shocked!  :Eek:

----------


## ktd222

My nose is stuffy.

----------


## Poetess

Themis, why are feeling shocked?  :Blush:

----------


## Janine

I read the last few pages of this thread and everyone is a wreck today. I thought I was all alone in that category...seems I am normal! 
I am feeling way tired out and sort of sick, a little blue, too :Frown:  .

----------


## Lily Adams

Oh, I'm sorry, Janine, hope you feel better soon.

----------


## ktd222

I think I have the flu...or cold, I can never tell.

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol: 
 :Biggrin: 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Oh, I'm sorry, Janine, hope you feel better soon.


Thanks, Lily A, for your concern. I have had a chronic stomach problem and now it seems way worse - maybe the holiday rush and stress did it. Going for some more tests soon. Hard getting older - things fall apart :Frown:  Stay young as long as you can. 
Anyway, glad we can rest now. It was just the fatique and my stomach that was getting me down "mentally". I am better in that category today. I got a really lovely surprise in the mail today and it lifted my spirits greatly. 
Hope you are well today and enjoying the holidays if you celebrate, where you are. Take care ~ Janine  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

lousy.........

----------


## Lily Adams

Blech. That's horrible.

And yes, I had a nice holiday, thank you-and I still am because I'm on school break!

Hope you get better!

And you get better, too, ktd222!

----------


## ktd222

Oh I do feel better, thanks Lily :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

If only I could get a nice head massage, I feel like sleeping.  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

> I read the last few pages of this thread and everyone is a wreck today. I thought I was all alone in that category...seems I am normal! 
> I am feeling way tired out and sort of sick, a little blue, too .


Mom Janine, it`s been a long time since I saw you around  :Frown: 
Hope you get well asap.



I`m feeling okay, finally  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Mom Janine, it`s been a long time since I saw you around 
> Hope you get well asap.
> 
> 
> 
> I`m feeling okay, finally


Oh NO - now someone is calling me "MOM"! Well, sweet, darling *Poetess*, glad it is not "Grandmom" or "Auntie", anyway. 

Well, I am on the mend, as they say. I was tired after doing all that Christmas stuff.  :Sick:  I had to lay off the computer a bit and still will this week; I will just pop in now and then. Hope all is well with you. Thanks for noticing I was gone. I was actually here everyday, but kept a low profile..wrote a few haiku, etc...nothing too earth shattering. 

I like that poem in your signature. Sad, but really nice.  :Frown:  
Think pretty today! You are not fat at all and you are pretty - very!!!....see I have been reading the posts! :Wink:

----------


## Poetess

Sorry if it actually bothered you - the Mom thing. But I only call them Mom, they whom I appreciate - ONLY!


Yea, i did read your haikus how come I didn`t remember!? Anyway, You are welcome.

----------


## RobinHood3000

What's wrong with Auntie? Aunts/nephews can technically be the same age as or younger than their nieces/nephews.

----------


## tuncay_87

*tired........*

----------


## Janine

Well, Poetess - I am flattered really....and ofcourse you are young enough to be my daughter - actually my grand. My son is 34! I am hoping to be a grannie someday soon. Auntie is ok but I like being me and Janine is just fine -that way I am just eveyone's friend....and I can still have the illusion of being young again.

----------


## Janine

*tuncay*, Hi welcome to Lit Net - haven't seen you or your eye on here before. That sure is a pretty eye, too!

----------


## Pensive

How am I feeling today?


Flying - flying high in the sky.  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

> Well, Poetess - I am flattered really....and ofcourse you are young enough to be my daughter - actually my grand. My son is 34! I am hoping to be a grannie someday soon. Auntie is ok but I like being me and Janine is just fine -that way I am just eveyone's friend....and I can still have the illusion of being young again.


Don`t you innerly, spiritually feel young? This is more important than the look, I believe.



I feel goood, tara rara rara ram *sings*  :Crash:

----------


## ktd222

Great!!! Ready to conquer the world...on second thought, maybe I'll just sit in front of this computer.

----------


## Virgil

> Great!!! Ready to conquer the world...on second thought, maybe I'll just sit in front of this computer.


Napoleonic complex.  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## ktd222

> Napoleonic complex.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

cold a little blue..... wait its Eid and I know I have 3 presents and a box of choclate waiting for me at work...... :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Banana:

----------


## Jay

Haven't felt this good for some time now  :Cool:

----------


## ktd222

Ah, another glorious day.

----------


## ktd222

Full of life. How shall I expend it?

----------


## toni

Ah, I don't know about this day.. But you know, it will be New Year's Day in a few hours... :Banana:   :Banana:  Happy new Year to everyone! :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Happy new year to you too toni! isnt it funny that for an hour we will be in different years? 

i am FANTASTIC today!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Okay.............

----------


## Pensive

I feel good. It is Eid tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

neutral......

----------


## Madhuri

Happy and singing.... :Banana: 

_Teri mastani anjani baaton ko mera Salaam
Rangon main doobi-doobi teri baaton ko mera Salaam_

But, I dont want to look outside, its a gloomy weather, foggy and cold....that will make me sad...

----------


## Pensive

Okay-ish. Don't know where I am going. Feeling like second-ing this song of Atif Aslam:

_Hum kis gali ja rahain hein
Hum kis gali ja rahain hein
Apna koi thikana nahin
Apna koi thakana nahin

Armaanon ki anjuman mein
Be-sudh hein apni lagan mein
Apna koi afsaana nahin._

_In which street are we going?
In which street are we going?
There is no place for us anywhere to stay forever
There is no place for us anywhere to stay forever

Living in the cluster of wishes
Fainting while living in ourselves
We have no special story_

----------


## Taliesin

Alas! We aren't the Person of the Year any more! Oh, waily, waily, waily!
Well, we could be nominated as the Person of the Year this year too, but what are the chances, we ask you? Is there any precedent where the same person has been nominated the person of the year two years in a row? 
Somehow we doubt it.
Oh, waily, waily, waily, our days of glory and fame are past now. Sic transit gloria mundi.

----------


## Shadowsarin

Hung over...gah. Damn New Years Eve &#172;_&#172;

----------


## Lily Adams

Very Revolutionary.

----------


## ktd222

Great! I think I'm gonna whistle now.

----------


## Yelena

:Crash:  Not too good, not that bad....just somewhere in the middle. You guys keep posting interesting stuff here, and I cant make myself turn off the comp and go to bed..lol

----------


## ktd222

Go to sleep Yelena. We'll all be here tomorrow interesting things up. :Biggrin:

----------


## Yelena

:Wink:  Thanks...LOL

----------


## Pensive

Winter, winter, winter. It has affected me. I feel winter-like; cold and in a pensive mood.

----------


## ktd222

Really sleepy :Yawnb:

----------


## Virgil

Over indulged. Urrgh. Went out with some friends and I over ate and drank.

----------


## ktd222

> Over indulged. Urrgh. Went out with some friends and I over ate and drank.


Good. It's Friday night. You should still be drinking :Biggrin:  Who says 40 year olds should stop partying at 12

----------


## ktd222

I feel so awake after a cat nap

----------


## ktd222

Stiff, like a dead carcas beneath the snow

----------


## Madhuri

What's a cat nap?

get something warm to drink KT, you'll feel better.

I feel agitated, I went to buy tickets for play and it was house-full  :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

They're are just really short naps, like 20, 30, or 40 minutes. 




> I feel agitated, I went to buy tickets for play and it was house-full


Which play?

----------


## Madhuri

Oh, we are having a theatre festival starting today, and I went to buy tickets for a play (Hindi play - Cotton 56, Polyester 84, you wont be knowing about it) on 13th, and any play during the festival till 20th have been sold-out on the first few days of announcement, I mean by the 2nd it was all sold out.  :Frown: 

It was the first time I went for a play, and this had to happen  :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

> It was the first time I went for a play, and this had to happen


Well I guess there is no other way of getting into the festival? If so, I'm sorry :Frown:  My energy is no sapped, should I even go excercise?

----------


## Madhuri

No, no other way, until the next festival or any other regular play. But, i'll make sure that next time I am the first one in the queue.  :Biggrin: 

And I think you should exercise, good for mental and physical health.  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

out of breath...I should excercise more often and eat less ice cream....naaa.

----------


## Madhuri

nah...you should eat a lot of ice-cream and exercise also, otherwise what will you work-out  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

> nah...you should eat a lot of ice-cream and exercise also, otherwise what will you work-out


There's is always something to work out :Wink:  I found that there is an inverse relationship between eating more ice cream and workiing out.

W_ 
o____
r_________
k_______________
i ______________________
n_________________________
g ___________________________
________________________________
O_____________________________________
u_________________________________________
t______________________________________________
-----------------------------------
Ice cream consumption--->

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

Super duper!! Nothing like a little R & R

----------


## Pensive

Lazy, sleepy and tired.

----------


## ktd222

> Lazy, sleepy and tired.


It's a good day for all the above

----------


## miss tenderness

relieved............ :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

dry skin - itchy and uncomfortable

----------


## kilted exile

Chipper (things are finally looking up on the job front)

----------


## Jaded24-7

Today... I feel bemused  
I think that means it will be a good day :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

I AM STILL SICK :'(

I look like this  :Sick:  or maybe  :Alien:  .. yea this fits me more  :Alien:

----------


## Nightshade

ill but relived finally finally finished the essay !!!

----------


## Yelena

i can't remember the last time i felt as lonely as today...:-(

----------


## vheissu

Feeling very much awake...I've had a nasty cold for the past week and always felt constantly sleepy and now it seems it's finally going away  :Biggrin:

----------


## Serenata

A little bit blah, actually.

----------


## kathycf

Extremely thirsty.

----------


## Nightshade

a little wilted around the edges....

----------


## ktd222

too much sleep...i've got a headache.

----------


## Pensive

Very-sleepy

----------


## Nick Rubashov

I'm feeling frisky

----------


## ktd222

I feel like rubish. Must be all the grain I feed on this morning before dawn.

----------


## SleepyWitch

sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy

----------


## Virgil

I feel sick. Urrgh. But I have to be at work today and tomorrow unfortunately.

Great picture Sleepy.

----------


## SleepyWitch

got it off the net. there was a cute sleeping lioness, too but the pic was a bit big

----------


## brighting star

disappointed

----------


## Madhuri

Not good. If only I could run off to a place from where there was no return.

----------


## Poetess

Sorry for that, *Star*

I woke up with an unfamiliar arm-ache!
I asked about it they told me probably i`ve been sleeping on my arm???
I can`t bear this pain.. :s it`s been more than 12 hours now..
This have been one heck of a week!!!

----------


## ktd222

I feel fresh

----------


## LPRox015

Damn! I feel gorgeous!  :Wink:  *twirls around*

----------


## ktd222

Oh, I have an enlarged stomach. Too much water :Sick:

----------


## brighting star

i feel good

----------


## Madhuri

I feel hungry. There are no snacks in the pantry  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

Really sick.

----------


## LPRox015

I feel amazing...

@Virgil: Aww...I hope you feel better! :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Right now I am feeling happy and content  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> I feel amazing...
> 
> @Virgil: Aww...I hope you feel better!


Thanks. A little better. I think the worst is over.

----------


## ktd222

Oh it's not good over sleeping. The whole day was confusing.

----------


## Niamh

hungover! :Alien:

----------


## ktd222

I feel like 'bending it like beckam.'

----------


## Virgil

A little better. Taking antihistomines to reduce sinus congestion. But those drugs do raise your blood pressure. I've been monitoring it and it is a good deal higher on the medications than without. At one point it was 160/100. So those warnings on the box for people with heart and blood pressure problems are real.

----------


## ktd222

> A little better. Taking antihistomines to reduce sinus congestion. But those drugs do raise your blood pressure. I've been monitoring it and it is a good deal higher on the medications than without. At one point it was 160/100. So those warnings on the box for people with heart and blood pressure problems are real.


Well that's no good. Hold in there, Virgil! At least you don't have to go to work, do you?

----------


## Themis

*Hopeful* that I won't catch a cold despite the fact that today I was the only one unfortunate enough to sit next to someone who spent one and a half hours coughing and coughing and not stopping!

And *panicked* that I won't have enough time to study for my exam. (Of course, I just had to get the first possible examination date and end up as sacrifical lamb number 3.)

----------


## defeated

what word can be used to express"as if a knife was being slowly put into my back"?

----------


## ktd222

Wide awake. It should be a long night.

----------


## Virgil

> Well that's no good. Hold in there, Virgil! At least you don't have to go to work, do you?


Finally better today. Thanks ktd. I took off yesterday and today sick. Now a nice long weekend.

----------


## ktd222

> Finally better today. Thanks ktd. I took off yesterday and today sick. Now a nice long weekend.


Have you developed any bed sores yet :Biggrin:   :Blush:

----------


## Madhuri

I feel like shouting at the top of my voice... :Biggrin:  Ofcourse to express my joy... :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

> I feel like shouting at the top of my voice... Ofcourse to express my joy...


A good night sleep, Madhuri?

----------


## Madhuri

Yes....Its 11:10 AM here....a nice sunny day.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Much better than yesterday.

----------


## LPRox015

Happy! Happy! Happy!  :Biggrin:  

@Virgil: I'm glad you are a little better, but make sure to rest up!  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Virgil, litnet is a nice resting place, you can have a smoke or coffee in your own boys thread, if you like, its nice and warm there... :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Hopeless, directionless  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> Hopeless, directionless


Oh Madhuri, cheer up! Don't be hopeless. Maybe you can eat a candy/chocolate in order to get hope back in yourself!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Sore! had a bit of an accident in work this morning. Lets just say i've a lovely indent on the rightside of my forehead where it impacted with the bottom edge of a metal poster display! :Brickwall:   :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

Good. I ate a cake which my friend brought to the school, and had made it by herself. It was delicious!  :Biggrin:  There was something else with it. Its name I have forgotten - maybe something like "moose" or "louse". Well, oh my poor memory. It was very tasty as well. I had that moose thingy first time.

----------


## Miss Darcy

Mousse?  :Smile:  It is very nice. - Chocolate or strawberry? Or something different?

Oh yes, and I'm feeling quite good as well. *nods at thread title respectfully*

----------


## Pensive

> Mousse?  It is very nice. - Chocolate or strawberry? Or something different?
> 
> Oh yes, and I'm feeling quite good as well. *nods at thread title respectfully*


Yup!

It was Mousse. It was made from cream, chocolate and I think eggs must have been added into it. It was very very nice!  :Banana:

----------


## ktd222

Great! nothing to whine about today

----------


## Pensive

Extremely Tired.

----------


## Madhuri

fed up...I am simply fed up of everything.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Scheherazade

Pleasantly overwhelmed.

 :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

intoxicated, but not by alcohol  :Biggrin:

----------


## Serenata

Apprehensive. I'm leaving for a Scholar's Bowl tournament soon. 

Yes. I'm a nerd.

----------


## vheissu

:Cold:  coooooollllldddd!!! So very cold...this room isn't warming up! Bah!

----------


## Madhuri

Grumpy, and I dont even know why.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## ktd222

My muscles are tense from punching that punching bag

----------


## miss tenderness

busy-minded!.......

----------


## Miss Darcy

Immensely euphoric.

----------


## Themis

I'd say it's a mixture of:  :Sick:   :Bawling:   :Brickwall:   :Smash:  and the occasional  :Biggrin: . Or maybe even a  :FRlol:  which quickly changes back into  :Bawling:  once I've realized that I do not know a single thing! 

(Let's just say I feel _stressed_. I think that about covers all of the above.)

----------


## ktd222

:Thumbs Up:  a good four hours sleep

----------


## Nightshade

awful I think Im coming down with somthing my eyes feel funny my face is bright red and Im alternativley too hot or too cold. an dI have a stinking headache.
But most telling of all I dont want food.

----------


## Adudaewen

I'm in a sad state I'll tell ya. I am still getting over the Mother of all colds, and my sinuses are all stuffed up. So I have to sleep practically sitting up so I can breath, but I still end up mouth breathing so I wake up every 1 - 2 hours and have to get a drink cuz my mouth is like sandpaper. Then I have to get up and pee because I keep having to drink water, and I haven't gotten a full night's (or day's sleep really, I work night shift) in like 3 weeks. So I'm kind of draggin a** today. *sigh*

----------


## Pensive

Terrible.

I have a sore throat, it hurts, and I messed up in the class.

----------


## Adudaewen

:Frown:  I feel your pain Pensive! Poor kid.

----------


## Adolescent09

satisfactory

----------


## dumwitliteratur

I feel lazy today.

----------


## LPRox015

A bit tired...but there's still a smile on my face. As usual!  :Smile:

----------


## brokenheartpoet

Stressed , happy

----------


## Madhuri

Mechanical, like a zombie. I slept at 3 in the night, and I have work to do, today is a deadline. Lack of energy, I dont know how i'll make through this day. 

These things, remind me of the need to better organise myself. But, when will I ever learn  :Rolleyes: . I am like a dog's tail, that never straightens out.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

Better. Flu is healing.

----------


## Niamh

Am a bit upset... went to put Pendragons lovely fey poem as a signature but was too big! :Frown:

----------


## Themis

:Brickwall:

----------


## ktd222

Great! Looking more fit every day

----------


## Pensive

Hungry. I don't know why I am getting so hungry today. I just ate that brown sugar thingy, had soup and _pakoray_ but still I am hungry! *confused*

----------


## ktd222

I've got sore toes from doing toe excercises

----------


## dramasnot6

Rollercoaster emotions are the worst.Up.....then down. Then i went to the gym and went up again. And now I have sunk very very down  :Frown: 
Hope your toes get better ktd!

----------


## Madhuri

Have a chocolate, Drame, you'll feel better.

What are toe exercises for? How can one get sore toes from such an exercise? Had your toes become fat, KT?  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

Confused, anxious, silly, busy and tired. Sorry, can't sum up in one word.

----------


## Janine

Frustrated and tired....sick of winter already....need more light!

----------


## AimusSage

I feel like I'm going insane... Wait a minute... I ALREADY AM! Muhahahahahaha.  :Eek2:

----------


## kathycf

Anxious and depressed and like everybody thinks I am a jerk.

----------


## AimusSage

> Anxious and depressed and like everybody thinks I am a jerk.


Pfff, as if, I don't think you a jerk, and my opinion matters a lot in the land of the Glorious Turnip.  :Nod:

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Alex's Law of Jerks:

If you are concerned that everybody thinks you are a jerk, you are, by definition, not a jerk.

----------


## Idril

Excited! We finally got a Wii!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Heh heh, thanks for the reassurance. 

I want to go to Idril's house now and play with the Wii!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

> I want to go to Idril's house now and play with the Wii!


And you would be welcome!  :Biggrin:  We only have two games, the Wii sports it came with and Legend of Zelda but I think those will keep us busy for awhile. Right now, I'm feeling a little embarrassed because those controls are going to take some getting used to and right now, I'm not used to them.  :Blush:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## kathycf

Well you know more than I do about them...so when I come over you can show me the ropes.  :Wink:  

Seriously, I don't know anything about those console type games. I have only played PC games. And, oh. My stomach hurts.  :Sick:

----------


## Madhuri

Making myself come to work is increasingly becoming a big task...But its a good day today, no build to test, which means no work.......So, Yay Monday!!  :Banana:

----------


## Themis

Pretty good, all things considered, like the disastrous outcome of the exam I had today.

----------


## Virgil

Sleepy..............Back to work.

----------


## AimusSage

Stress levels are rising... How queer.

----------


## vheissu

Very angry: I lost my greek i.d. card today, which is not good at all since I can only apply for a new one in Greece and can only do that when I get back in summer... :Flare:  And the police said that if they find it, they might have to consult with the embassy in London before notifying me!!!!

----------


## ktd222

Good! I feel strong enough to work half a day.

----------


## Pensive

I feel pensive, in a thinking mood. But the more I think, the things start becoming complex.

----------


## ktd222

Better *checking out my ab in the mirror*

----------


## kilted exile

Furious  :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:  What in the name of hell happened to the idea of treating the customer or potential customer with some bleedin' respect. Some dumb SOB just showed up at my door trying to get me to change gas company, I told him politely I was happy where I was and not interested, he doesnt leave and instead starts telling me I'm stupid??? Hitting him in his damn face would have been soooooo enjoyable, I did not however I sent him away with a flea in his ear, now I have to attempt to calm down. :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## Shea

Want a cuppa kilt? *Pulls out a chair at the kitchen table*

I feel much more relaxed but it would be nice if this cold went away.

----------


## Madhuri

relaxed...I took an off from work...I was so fed up....

----------


## ktd222

> relaxed...I took an off from work...I was so fed up....


Would you like to join me on the beach?

----------


## Madhuri

:Nod:   :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

Good. Four holidays are enough to take me on the height of delight!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Another day of being relaxed. Its Republic Day today. The march-past is so good, the fighter aircrafts that make formations in the air, its such a lovely sight.  :Smile: 

I am feeling happy  :Banana:

----------


## Lily Adams

I am tired right now, I'm just waiting for my hair to dry so I can go to bed...I'm falling asleep in front of my computer!  :As Sleep:

----------


## Susan Sonnen

well, I'm here. That's better than not being here.

----------


## zanna

yup, susan, I agree. my word: relieved. (woo, no more finals! Semester's over! And Frisbee is starting again! And we have Monday off! And I think I got mostly A's! I think I'll stop while I'm ahead.  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Lily Adams

Aha, me too. The semester is over, three day weekend, and I also almost got straight A's. I got a B in physicks. You seem close...American? Californian? Hmmm?

This always happens. I wait for my hair to dry, I drink tea, I am extremely tired, and then when my hair is dry and I am finished with my decaffinated, mind you, tea I am wide awake. I have such a messed up sleeping schedule. In fact, I don't think I have one at all. It's terrible. I know it's bad for the heart as well as everything else. Whenever it is morning, I want to sleep, when it is night, I want to be awake, when I am awake i am tired, when I am waiting for sleep to come and I am in bed I can't sleep! XP

----------


## zanna

:FRlol:  Yep, a bit north, tho. From good ol' Oregon! Where it rains 353 days of the year, and thinks about it for the last dozen!  :Smile:  It's all good, tho, I like it. Physics? Do you enjoy that class, or not so much?

----------


## Lily Adams

Oooh, Oregon. I'd love to visit Oregon. I do very well with overcast climates. 

I liked it and was interested in it, but I didn't understand a lot of it.  :FRlol:  I leave it to people like Carl Sagan, Albert Einstein, and my physicks teacher to understand that kind of stuff. But it's strange, because I love science and I want it to be somehow involved in my future occupation! I should do so well in that subject, but I think it's because my strong point is astronomy. Maybe if I just study physicks a bit more and a bit longer, I'll be perfect at it.

----------


## zanna

well, at my school, we have a geology and astronomy class, so it sounds like you should have taken that one instead.  :Smile:  Physics is my favorite, some day I'd like to teach it at high school. I've had to work very hard to keep up with it that well, tho. I often stay after to have homework explained, etc, so I know that I know it.

----------


## Madhuri

thoughtful...and I am almost certain that working is no fun...maybe I should buy a tea plantation in Darjeeling and live there and pluck tea leaves, but where will I get the money from... :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Bored.



__________________

----------


## vheissu

Bored as well...writing a draft for my practical report...Wish I could just get out of the house and do something else!

----------


## Pensive

Feeling a bit of headache.

----------


## raspberry_jelly

Overwhelmed

----------


## kilted exile

Strange..........

----------


## Lily Adams

> well, at my school, we have a geology and astronomy class, so it sounds like you should have taken that one instead.  Physics is my favorite, some day I'd like to teach it at high school. I've had to work very hard to keep up with it that well, tho. I often stay after to have homework explained, etc, so I know that I know it.


Astronomy nor geology are requirments at my school. D: It's just strange because astronomy basically _is_ physicks.

*Bows in submission to someone who understands physicks*

----------


## kathycf

2 words...stomach and ache.  :Sick:

----------


## Pensive

I feel ill. Didn't know that this little bit of headache would turn into fever. Oh God, I hate these medicines!

----------


## seasong

I'm getting sick to, my throat is so sore that I can hardly swallow. 
I hate winter.
My condolences to anyone who is sick right now, I feel your pain.

----------


## Pensive

> I'm getting sick to, my throat is so sore that I can hardly swallow. 
> I hate winter.
> My condolences to anyone who is sick right now, I feel your pain.


Yes, it is terrible. First it was sore throat, and then this headache. And now this fever.

Watch out! This sore throat leads to every other stupid thing.

----------


## seasong

Tragic. Maybe I'll just curl up in bed with a book in anticipation.

----------


## Lily Adams

I have a sore throat, too.  :Frown:  It's so horrible! I can't drink tea without it hurting my throat! What will the world come to when Lily Adams can't drink tea?!

----------


## slakyb

dizzy...

------------
hello everyone! :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

Good day, and welcome slakyb!  :Smile:  Lit net is great, you'll love it here, I'm sure.

----------


## Nightshade

:Bawling:   :Cold:   :Sick: 

 :Bawling:  ( can I just add a word of advise, when cooking for guests make the meal the day before because then after hours of entertaining and beings socialbele you odnt have burned pans and a messy kitchen to clean at OMG 11 pm  :Bawling:  ) better yet dont invite people at all.

----------


## BillCosby

excited..........

----------


## ktd222

*yawn* my body feels good now that the day is almost over.

----------


## AimusSage

Like I just had a few needles in my arm  :Biggrin:

----------


## Adudaewen

So ready for it to be time to go home!!!! in 3 hours *sigh*

----------


## Madhuri

just okay......

----------


## Nightshade

like Im going to kill my sister, I dont have time to get sick, and yet even though I only see her for a few hours a week Im sure shes to blame for be being ill....  :Flare:  bloody highly contagious viruses.... :Mad:

----------


## Virgil

> like Im going to kill my sister, I dont have time to get sick, and yet even though I only see her for a few hours a week Im sure shes to blame for be being ill....  bloody highly contagious viruses....


It was around here too. I was sick three weeks ago. But feeling good now. Actually sore. I've joined a gym and these were my first two weeks and my body has not gotten used to yet. My poor old body.  :Frown:  One of the differences between a young body and an old body is that a young body recovers from soreness so much faster.

----------


## vheissu

anxious and nervous...my exam results should be up by the end of today or by tomorrow at the least....

----------


## dramasnot6

Good luck with the exams vheissu!

RELUCTANT!! tomorrow is first day back at school. well, more like half, kinda orientation buy-your-uniform day, but still grotesque school.

----------


## Madhuri

Not so hopeful  :Frown:

----------


## Themis

Guilty. 

Why is that mothers can make you feel guilty about your not doing something when three minutes ago you thought it to be perfectly acceptable that you wouldn't go to deanery today and get that darned thing?

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww I hope you feel better Madhuri!!!
Have a sugar cookie and forget all about what is making you feel down


I know what you mean Themis, moms have this strange power over you when it comes to guilt. It's quite frustrating

Today I feel Anxious and overwhelmed..blargh

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks Drame.  :Biggrin: 

Is it correct that sugar helps improve the mood?? 

How was your school Drame?  :Smile: 

I will have to agree with you and Themis about mother power. They also never ever forget anything  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Themis

> I will have to agree with you and Themis about mother power. They also never ever forget anything


That too.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

I feel guilty.

----------


## Madhuri

What happened Pensy?

----------


## Lily Adams

Ah, I'm so connected to my Lit Net friends, that I am sick when they are sick, and I feel guilty when they are guilty! Yes, today I feel guilty.

I've been sick, as said before, and I took the day off from school, and I feel a bit guilty because I feel strong, it's just that my throat still hurts. I should have gone to school! D: My mom woke me up this morning to ask if I felt well enough to go to school and I said that I was too tired...so maybe it's good that I didn't go to school? Ah well. I still feel guilty.  :Frown: 

Good luck with school, Drame, and I hope both Madhuri and Pensive feel better.

Aww. You have my sympathy, Virgil.

----------


## ktd222

I'm Very tired today.

----------


## seasong

Ditto. and sick, very sick. I hate winter.

----------


## Reccura

Hey, seasong! Is your avy a Salvador Dali? It looks ever so familliar.
I'm fine. It's very cold here too, and toni's totally freezing.... really.

----------


## Pensive

> What happened Pensy?


Said something to someone I shouldn't have said. Didn't work hard for my weekly tests and received 7/30. Became jealous and didn't congratulate a friend for an achievement of hers. Had hard feelings for people throughout the day. 

Again, Pensive is guilty today. :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

> Said something to someone I shouldn't have said. Didn't work hard for my weekly tests and received 7/30. Became jealous and didn't congratulate a friend for an achievement of hers. Had hard feelings for people throughout the day. 
> 
> Again, Pensive is guilty today.


One incident like this doesnt mean you are not good, it was just for that test. Try harder next time and you'll do well. Being jealous is not good, its always nice to congratulate friends and loved ones on their achievements. Wish her next time you meet her.  :Smile:

----------


## amuse

Pensive, we've all been there...just try not to go there too often, k? You are a good, good person, you just had a moment. This is the sort of thing that makes people kinder, so go easier on yourself please. I'm sure your friends would understand.

----------


## amuse

Today I feel...glorious! Had the most bestest-estest day ever - 12 hours at the hospital in the pediatric ER and on a pediatric floor, and the reason (yes, there is a good reason  :Biggrin: ) that I am not a particularly usual 37 y/o - in fact, a friend told me years ago when he was a mini: "You're still a kid, you're just growed" - is because I have a calling.

*A calling, I say.*

 :Biggrin:  Is that portentious enough?  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  Help! rofl!!

And it is this: I was born to be a peds nurse. Today was absolutely fantastically ummummumm - no words to describe. Today was the realization that I can nurse, make farmyard noises at work, sing old mcdonald, make up stories about bubbly blue fish and silly seahorses, hold babies, play with children, see teens grow into adults, empathize with parents, make a difference in someone's life and distract him/her from pain and just enjoy someone who is younger and needs relief, love, and who gives and accepts it.

HUZZAH!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dramasnot6

> Thanks Drame. 
> 
> Is it correct that sugar helps improve the mood?? 
> 
> How was your school Drame?


Sugar gives you an energy boost, so it improves some moods  :Smile:  
My school is exhausting and VERY work intensive, 4-5 hours a night of studying involved. Today I am therefore worn out....

----------


## Madhuri

I feel like this today  I want this day to end soon.

Good Luck, Drame  :Thumbs Up:  Do well.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Thanks Maddie! I hope you feel less mummified!  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

I've got this light tingling sensation in my shoulder... and ofcourse that makes me feel a little unusual, like the easter bunny in the fall, but apart from that I feel good.

----------


## Pensive

I feel actually good, I feel that things are getting better.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Under the weather.  :Frown:

----------


## rae_of_light

Peaceful-- rather unusual for me, now that I think on it.... *shrugs*

----------


## apple jiang

nothing unusual of me,I'm just thinking about going home and preparing lunch...

----------


## Madhuri

Happy...almost as in bliss..... :Banana:   :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

hungover............ :Sick:

----------


## ktd222

Almost good enough to put in that extra bit of work. Be a team player. Almost.

----------


## Serenata

Apprehensive. Audition for music sholarship tomorrow.

----------


## dramasnot6

Good luck Serenata!

Stressed with schoolwork, hungry, and kinda tired....

----------


## dramasnot6

> hungover............


*gives "liver flush" drink* I hear those help a lot. 

oh, and *gives noodle soup to robin as well*

There is just something so comforting about being treated with homemade soup...

----------


## Pensive

Disappointed

----------


## ktd222

Very sound in mind

----------


## Madhuri

okay...........

----------


## dramasnot6

Mixed......went from optimistic to dissapointed to deppresed to mediocre

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, I'm sorry, Drama. Are you any better?

----------


## Chava

frustrated

----------


## Pensive

I feel pretty good today.

----------


## dumwitliteratur

anxious and unsteady

----------


## Silvia

tired.....

----------


## Madhuri

I wish I could make out something of how I felt today.

----------


## vheissu

Confused....why do I always leave course work to the last day? And then just feeling exhausted all day because of lack of sleep...

----------


## AimusSage

> Confused....why do I always leave course work to the last day? And then just feeling exhausted all day because of lack of sleep...


It is the natural way of things, just relax, take a deep breath and have some meditative herbs.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

confused...

----------


## Lioness_Heart

depressed...

----------


## Shalot

feeling like I've been beaten with sticks

----------


## miss tenderness

:Biggrin:  shalot!

worried, I have along day work!

----------


## aeroport

Overworked...but I suppose that's how I like it.

----------


## dramasnot6

Exasperated and stressed with work, I think it's how I like it too though. Stress fuels me.

----------


## vheissu

Bit on the low side...passed my exams but the grades are quite low...
These are the times I wish I could go back in time and change things!

----------


## Tournesol

I feel overwhelmed....because of postgrad studies, my work, family commitments, decisions that I have to make now that'll affect my future! *sigh* ... talking about it helps though..

----------


## kilted exile

Sore (pulled a muscle in the shoulder....stupid snow)

----------


## Madhuri

I hope everyone feels better.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

Yay!!! I feel happy today!!!
But ill.

----------


## ktd222

I'm great.

----------


## Madhuri

I am pretty good ~sigh~ but my wrist and palm are most affected, especially the left side.

----------


## Pensive

I feel like a person trying to find the most suitable adjective to make it fit into the sentence.

----------


## Silvia

I feel disappointed and fed up with teachers

----------


## Scheherazade

Good at the moment!

Am home alone God knows for the first time since when with a computer at my service and I don't have to worry about dinner either!

Let the posting begin! (Well, it did about half an hour ago!)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I feel...like crying. :Bawling:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I feel...like crying.


Hope it is only because you have been peeling onions!  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

Good enough to let my friend take notes while I stay at home on Lit-Net.

----------


## Redzeppelin

Tired tired tired. Can't sleep past 3:30AM and it's bugging me.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Hope it is only because you have been peeling onions!


*Looks Down*

Oh...Would you look at that...It was the onions!!!

----------


## dramasnot6

REALLY burnt out....taking a major rest and break

----------


## Madhuri

pretty okay....tomorrow is another day.

----------


## AimusSage

I feel godlike, which must mean I am delusional.  :Biggrin: 

Can a god be delusional? I guess not, so I am not delusional, thus a god, oh how confusing, I think I'll just stick to turnips.

----------


## Madhuri

Thats sounds a very interesting type of feeling  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Happy, content, and very good  :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

Like maybe I took just a few too many hours of literature this semester...

----------


## Reccura

I feel hot... because it's totally hot here.... And I wanna bang this keyboard somewhere else... It disgusts me.... totally.... Blah!

----------


## aeroport

Cold, because it is bloody frigid here. But I love it!

----------


## Reccura

Bloody frigid?
Oh well.
I suppose so.
Hot
Melting right now....
totally.
I hate the heat! 
Blah to th heat!

----------


## Madhuri

I was sooo happy in the morning, but now I am very unsure. I can manage, I sure can  :Nod:

----------


## dramasnot6

I am sure you can too Maddie!  :Smile:  

Emotionally drained  :Sick:

----------


## Pensive

I feel weird today. Depressed as well as good. Winter-ish as well as Spring-ish.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

oww... my head hurts. i have been asleep in bed all day... can't think...sooo ill...

----------


## Silvia

I feel good....yes, today I can say I'm ok...finally, after this troubled week!!! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

*Deep Breath*

Ahhh...I feel some weight have been lifted off my back...

...Now, for 9,999 left on my back... :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

in pain. -yawns- also very sleepy.

----------


## Serenata

Content......for a change.

----------


## kathycf

Really REALLY freakin' annoyed all of a sudden.  :Flare:  

Hey, Niamh, hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Niamh

have some herbel tea kathy! i always find that relaxing :Smile:

----------


## Domer121

.....awkward...

----------


## zanna

conniving. trying to figure out the best plan . . . and how to actually pull it off.

----------


## dramasnot6

Feel better soon Lioness and Niam! *gives them both vegetable broth*

a little uneasy, very worried, and very very busy.

----------


## Lily Adams

I have been feeling really unwell this past week, but now I'm better because it's Fryday.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

My left leg feels heavy

----------


## dramasnot6

Have you tried going for a walk ktd? it might help

Really tired but more optimistic than this morning

----------


## ktd222

> Really tired but more optimistic than this morning


That always feels good.

I should, huh? I think I will. I'll be back in 2 minutes :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Feel better soon Lioness and Niam! *gives them both vegetable broth*
> 
> a little uneasy, very worried, and very very busy.


ooohhh!!! vegetable broth! does that come in large bowls? :Biggrin:  

i'm thinking curse my brother for waking me up this morning! (even though i have been in bed sleeping for around 11 hrs. :Blush:  )

----------


## Lioness_Heart

> Feel better soon Lioness and Niam! *gives them both vegetable broth*
> 
> a little uneasy, very worried, and very very busy.


Thanks, drama. Feeling a lot better.

But hungry... may have to start on some of that vegetable broth...

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Thanks, drama. Feeling a lot better.
> 
> But hungry... may have to start on some of that vegetable broth...


*Quickly snatches 'em vegetable broth from Lioness_Heart*

Muwahahahahahaha!!!

THE BROTH IS MINE!!!!!

*Man, how evil am I?*

Yep, I'm feeling pretty evil right now... :Tongue:

----------


## downing

Just great. Celebrating birthday among family. What could I wish more? Lots of laughs here...I'm happy!

----------


## Janine

Downing...Happy Birthday early :Bday 2:  
Celebrate as long as you can - the whole week sounds like a great idea :Idea:  
Have fun with your family this weekend and laugh a lot :FRlol:  Janine

----------


## ktd222

Great! My feet are so warm with these new socks

----------


## dramasnot6

> Just great. Celebrating birthday among family. What could I wish more? Lots of laughs here...I'm happy!


Do you want us to celebrate early on LitNet as well Downing? *thinks about starting bday thread....*

----------


## downing

Thanks Janine for saying Happy Birthday! That was so sweet!
Dramasnot6 I'm not worth of such a long celebration...  :Smile:  You're nice, as usual.

----------


## kilted exile

Sore, just burned the arm on the stupid oven element.

----------


## Shalot

feeling quite stupid. f of freaking x makes me sick and I apparently can't find the correct relative maxima and minima of a graph  :Sick:

----------


## Madhuri

Very, very, very low  :Frown:  I dont seem to have the energy to pull my self further.

----------


## ktd222

It's just because its Monday. Have a cup of tea and see if that helps you concentrate.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

Bad day. very bad day. But I'm going to San Francisco in under 48 hours!!!!!!! YAY!!!!

----------


## Niamh

annoyed, upset and very tired :Sick:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Glad :Smile:  ...But Sad. :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

Let me say if there it were raining outside, then I would be singing in it.

----------


## Isagel

Good to hear that. 


I am nervous about a meeting. I&#180;ll hope it work out.

----------


## Madhuri

Feeling nicer, not so bad as I was on Monday.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

I feel as if I have been slapped hard across the face. I feel as if this slap will do me no good. Instead, it will drop my spirits.

----------


## dramasnot6

Optimistic...but strangely suspicious. It is the morning, after all. 

Aww cheer up pensive! Keep those spirits up and running!

----------


## Scheherazade

Like a bungee jump survivor...

----------


## Madhuri

Hopeful....its not so dismal afterall....I will be a free bird for the next two weeks  :Banana:  I can do whatever I want, I can even take a walk at midnight and any wierd stuff that I want to  :Banana:   :Cool:

----------


## ktd222

awake! I'm guessing it's not good to be up so late on a weeknight

----------


## Pensive

> Optimistic...but strangely suspicious. It is the morning, after all. 
> 
> Aww cheer up pensive! Keep those spirits up and running!


Ahh thank you. I feel much better today.  :Smile:

----------


## summer grace

> To quote a poet:
> 
> I stand on the waterfront
> like a shore-village's child 
> who has been away for years
> and to his amazement
> sees that the sea is frozen
> just
> like
> ...



Which poet is this? I really like it, but have never heard of it before.

----------


## Lily Adams

Crazy. I have been watching too many clips of Dr. Forrester on YouTube and now his madness rubbed off on me. I just changed my profile, and I thought up some stupid stuff to put up in it. So that made me feel even sillier. XD

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I feel...Nope...What I feel is inappropriate. :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

Free...like a bird.......

----------


## ktd222

I feel like 101 dollars.

----------


## dramasnot6

Why not 102 ktd?

I feel violated and kinda worn out...too many tests lately

----------


## ktd222

okay, now I feel like 102 dollars

----------


## dramasnot6

*wonders if she should by ktd* I must admit, it's a fantastic bargain ktd!  :Tongue:

----------


## ktd222

being purchased doesn't bother me. It is being used that bothers me :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

Perhaps we would just put you on display then?  :Smile:   :Tongue:

----------


## ktd222

Yes, just make sure I have clothes on :Smile:   :Blush:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

I'm feeling shivery.

----------


## Niamh

i am bored out of my tree...think i might just go to bed.

----------


## dumwitliteratur

confused and out of place

----------


## dramasnot6

> Yes, just make sure I have clothes on


 :FRlol:  But of course! We can display you as a sock super model!  :Wink:   :Biggrin: 


Drained....a bit uncomfortable, and kinda....squinty.

----------


## Domer121

oh so sleepy!

----------


## Lily Adams

Absolutely horrible. I just deleted all the pictures of my trip to Arizona on accident. I took pictures of the old London Bridge and everything. I am so sad! I hate technology.  :Bawling:

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww im so sorry lily! Did you check the recycling bin and all those other emergency procedures when things get deleted?

Just got back from the student guild's Leadership Camp. So i am grouchy and exhausted...but still with homework. Joy.

----------


## kilted exile

> Absolutely horrible. I just deleted all the pictures of my trip to Arizona on accident. I took pictures of the old London Bridge and everything. I am so sad! I hate technology.


All is not lost yet. Go here to get a program for retreiving deleted files.

Instructional video

----------


## ktd222

such a lovely day. I think winter is surely fading away.

----------


## Madhuri

This is how I feel -->  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

The morning has started up VERY happily!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> This is how I feel -->


Ought to go post that in the poor Emoticon How are you? thread Maddie!  :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## littlewing53

the sun is out, the clouds are are racing by...the wind is blowing...it's a wonderful day in the neighborhood....a wonderful day in the neighborhood...wont you be mine...wont you be mine...wont you be my neighbor...

----------


## adilyoussef

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

----------


## littlewing53

hoping i can last the evening b/c there's a party going on around here

----------


## hyperborean

this is an interesting thread. Right now I'm feeling at ease...a mix of dylan and nirvana can do that to you.

----------


## Lily Adams

> All is not lost yet. Go here to get a program for retreiving deleted files.
> 
> Instructional video


0_0 Thank you so much! I'm going to try that really soon...thank you, Mr. Kilted!

And thank you for your concern, Miss Drame! I emptied the recycle bin, but hopefull this program will give me a miracle...

----------


## littlewing53

the sun has set..waiting for the stars...it's been a great day...good nite

----------


## Madhuri

Happy, Happier, Happiest  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## sea moraine

extremely unmotivated. a horrible feeling when you have three presentations due the same week and you haven't even started making notes for them yet.

----------


## Madhuri

I am still feeling veryyyy happy  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Domer121

hoping to keep the moment...

----------


## Niamh

> Happy, Happier, Happiest





> I am still feeling veryyyy happy


Yeay! Is it infectious? can i have some happiness too? :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Sure you can....*sending some smilies to Niamh*

----------


## Niamh

> Sure you can....*sending some smilies to Niamh*


 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  (my foot hurts but i dont care) :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Disorientated

----------


## ktd222

good, just woke up from a nap and it feels great.

----------


## Madhuri

I feel like  :Bawling:   :Bawling: 

Why do people pass harsh comments without any good reason?  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

> Why do people pass harsh comments without any good reason?


That doesn't seem like a healthy place for one to work, Madhuri.

----------


## Madhuri

It has come from outside my workplace, not all harsh comments leave an effect, but some do like the one I mentioned above.....It just stays for very long......

 :Bawling:   :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Loaded. Under this burden of school tests.

----------


## dramasnot6

> It has come from outside my workplace, not all harsh comments leave an effect, but some do like the one I mentioned above.....It just stays for very long......


Aww it's always the most talented, smart people who are unappreciated Maddie. I do understand what you mean by harsh comments effect though. It's like you know you should ignore it, but it hurts you just the same to the point of even believing their comments a little. Have a breather and some tea, and remind yourself that you are better then that.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Loaded. Under this burden of school tests.


CONGRATS ON YOUR 6000 POST PENSIVE!

----------


## Artist1pt

Wooed

----------


## Artist1pt

> Wooed


 :Argue:

----------


## Madhuri

> Aww it's always the most talented, smart people who are unappreciated Maddie. I do understand what you mean by harsh comments effect though. It's like you know you should ignore it, but it hurts you just the same to the point of even believing their comments a little. Have a breather and some tea, and remind yourself that you are better then that.


Thanks Drame, I have decided to ignore it.

Hey, on the other hand I discovered something, that cooking can be therapeutic. I made a dish today, and it felt good, as in when you are creating something, bringing something good into existance.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

It's quite windy outside. I'm feeling quite poetic today. I might try and write something, and not erase it by end of day.

----------


## Lily Adams

I feel alright...but I'm bracing (No pun intended, but that is pretty funny.) up for pain for my visit to the orthodontist.

----------


## grace86

Quite content to ignore the things that need to get done eventually - that I should do today. A little tired...went to bed too late, so listening to Willie Nelson and drinking hot chocolate seems like it might make me sleep.

----------


## seasong

I went to the ER last night and have to have a gall bladder scan today. I am understandably not really enjoying life today.

----------


## Nightshade

tierd
:yawn_b

----------


## grace86

> I went to the ER last night and have to have a gall bladder scan today. I am understandably not really enjoying life today.


Not fun...sorry for your discomfort today. Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Niamh

Still a bit annoyed. (been like this since 5.25am) Its bad enough having to do papers first thing in the morning with sore foot but why do some people have to be so rude? 

I mean, i was in the middle of sorting out a bundle of papers containing the financial times and the daily express, and some man walks up to me and goes "You have to start on the Irish Time now!" very demanding like. I was taken back and eplained to him that if he just waited a couple of minutes until i'd sorted out the ones i was doing and i'd get the times. He replied "you will get it now because i want it now!" At this point i was hobbling over to the paperstand with papers and when i turned around he was trying to drag a bundle of papers out from underneath a load of papers! I asked to hang on as the bundles are quite heavey and if one fell on his foot it could cause an injury. he looked horrified. And i was being thoughtful!
I then picked up the F.T and put it on the shelf and he turned around to me and said "now that you've done those, get me the times and dont open any other papers until you do it." i was mortified as there were other customers standing patiently waiting for papers and he was making me feel small. :Blush:  I then opened the bundle and replied "theres you paper sir thank you." He just grabbed the paper out of my hand with a smug look on his face and walked off. 
I mean why do people act like that? I ended up thanking the other three people for being patient because i was so embaressed about being treated like amadain.(idiot) :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Thats so horrible Niamh! People can be so careless and pompous.

----------


## Niamh

It annoys me when people carry on like that. I dont go in to work to be treated like a simpleton. In the space of seven days ive been made to feel like that twice. by that guy and the editor of the Pheonix magazine last tues. I should just go back to Archaeology.... at least the only people (non-fellow diggers) i'd deal with cant talk back! :Wink:

----------


## littlewing53

it is hard to turn the other cheek when others are so rude....hope you find happy people wherever you go...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ohh, Niamh, I'm so sorry - people have no sense of courtesy sometimes...

----------


## Misscaroline

<3 Niamh

As for me.....agitated might cover it......

----------


## ktd222

I don't feel anything. Is that bad?

----------


## ktd222

I now feel my aching teeth. Should one have to wear a retainer for life, for one's teeth not to ache?

----------


## dramasnot6

HAPPY  :Biggrin:  It's such a wonderful feeling 

I have worn a retainer before ktd, there are no fun. Much sympathy to you. A nice, cold smoothie and rest with pillows usually does the trick though  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

How about just dentures? I should really look into that.

----------


## dramasnot6

I doubt dentures would be much better, dont you have to stick them in a glass filled with water at night or something? Id wake up thinking my teeth were pickled

----------


## Niamh

Tired.
thanks for your comfort everyone! Trust me i could tell you worse!

----------


## vheissu

It's pancake day! Yay!! Feeling quite happy....I'll be having pancakes soon!! :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

> Still a bit annoyed. (been like this since 5.25am) Its bad enough having to do papers first thing in the morning with sore foot but why do some people have to be so rude?


They do it because it gives them a feeling of power over you, more likely than not. I know that seems like psychobabble, but a jerk like that counts it as some sort of victory to have gotten one over on you. Try not to show you are upset, that ticks them off. Some guy cut me off on the highway once and it was dangerous, so I beeped at him. He started freaking out, crowding me and screaming and making obscene gestures. I was really upset, but simply smiled and waved at him as if he was being nice to me. He went away very quickly. I think if I had showed I was upset he would have kept hassling me. 

*whew* 

I have been pretty sick over the weekend and the last two days...and have managed to get about 10 hours of sleep in total since Friday. Insomnia sucks... :Frown:   :Yawnb:

----------


## grace86

I've got the hiccups...interesting.

----------


## dramasnot6

Tired....busy....but still alright.

----------


## Silvia

with temperature :Sick:

----------


## Madhuri

> I've got the hiccups...interesting.


That means someone is thinking about you  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Content, satisfied  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

like a day old donut.

----------


## Niamh

Very tired. up early to see doc, now wrecked! These tablets better get rid of pain.

----------


## Madhuri

You have been to the doc, Niamh, what do they say about your foot?  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

a neuralgia That it was possibly building up and may be caused by all the infections, viruses and ailments that i've have to deal with the past few months withdrawing. I have to go for blood tests though next week. last time i got them done my esr levels were high but the doc i saw at the time did nothing about it.
My doc thinks my job might be contrabuting to my health deteriorating at the mo.

----------


## Madhuri

Niamh, usually docs think that we need to know the problem that we have and the medicines we need to take, thats it. They assume that we do not need any explanation, maybe they think it will be too technical for us to understand, and they just skip the explanation or answering the query part. Its upto us to ask as many questions we can to understand what is our problem. Just make sure that in the next visit this doc KNOWS about your earlier blood test history and that you know why they dont want to focus on the esr levels.

----------


## littlewing53

wow...my heart hurts just thinking abt nia and her foot...

----------


## dramasnot6

The best of wishes and health to you Niam. If your job and stress is contibuting you should really consider leaving, the msot important thing is to be happy and healthy before anything else. Feel better dear!

AWAKE....dont know why exactly. stayed up pretty late last night doing homework.

----------


## ktd222

refreshed. Nothing like a little nap through class.

----------


## dramasnot6

:FRlol:  Was it a math class ktd? Thats when i sleep  :Tongue: 

Panicked and tired

----------


## ktd222

:Biggrin:  No, it was anthropology. It's a general education that every undergraduate must fulfill.

----------


## Niamh

> Niamh, usually docs think that we need to know the problem that we have and the medicines we need to take, thats it. They assume that we do not need any explanation, maybe they think it will be too technical for us to understand, and they just skip the explanation or answering the query part. Its upto us to ask as many questions we can to understand what is our problem. Just make sure that in the next visit this doc KNOWS about your earlier blood test history and that you know why they dont want to focus on the esr levels.


I found out for my mams friend what esr levels are. Its the ratio of your bodies activity and is supposed to come in at around 18. mine had been 40, which ment my body was working overtime to fight something. _that_ was two years ago. i said it to the doc i saw yesterday that they were off the lat time and she said that she'll look at it when to results come in. For the mean time its medication to relieve the pain in foot and wait a week to have my blood tests. bummer!



> wow...my heart hurts just thinking abt nia and her foot...


Cheers Littlewing! hope the head feels better!



> The best of wishes and health to you Niam. If your job and stress is contibuting you should really consider leaving, the msot important thing is to be happy and healthy before anything else. Feel better dear!
> 
> AWAKE....dont know why exactly. stayed up pretty late last night doing homework.


You are right but...i love my job!

----------


## Madhuri

Its good to hear that doc will take a look. Dont worry, you'll be fine, its just a matter of time  :Smile: 

As for me, right now I am in a thinking mode, not keen on talking much.

----------


## dramasnot6

just...overflowing

----------


## Niamh

:Yawnb:  sleepy...very sleepy....

----------


## ktd222

I feel nothing but rage.

----------


## Riesa

> I feel nothing but rage.


ditto

----------


## Virgil

> I feel nothing but rage.





> ditto


Hope you two are doing ok. Whatever it is, it's not worth letting your blood pressure blow.

----------


## Pensive

I feel PRETTY!

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel lost.

----------


## Niamh

i feel like screaming.... :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> i feel like screaming....


How's you foot Niamh? Or was it your leg? 

Relax, take a deep breath and play some lit net games.  :Wink:  It will pass.

----------


## ktd222

Despite this long day, I feel worthy of drinking water out of the doggy bowl.

----------


## Martian Poet

I feel tired, confused, restless, hopeful, angry, instrusive, and I also feel like I need to read a few passages from Robert Anton Wilson's "Schrodinger's Cat Trilogy" to cheer me up.

----------


## dramasnot6

Feel better Martian and ktd! Take a breather and a good book

I feel..distraught...

----------


## Pensive

Cheer up, people! I feel like trying to cheer myself up by asking others to cheer up as well.

----------


## ktd222

> Feel better Martian and ktd! Take a breather and a good book


Thanks, dram. I _ran_ out all the stress just earlier. I feel great now :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

:Biggrin:  running is fantastic that way!

----------


## Riesa

I feel like a summer lake mermaid poised on a sunwarmed rock, popping riverberries into my mouth, skipping the seeds on the glassy surface just to watch the catfish glurb in anticipation.

----------


## dramasnot6

> I feel like a summer lake mermaid poised on a sunwarmed rock, popping riverberries into my mouth, skipping the seeds on the glassy surface just to watch the catfish glurb in anticipation.


so poetic riesa! i wish i could feel like that

----------


## Martian Poet

> Feel better Martian and ktd! Take a breather and a good book
> 
> I feel..distraught...


Thank you so much! And you yourself feel better.

----------


## Madhuri

Good  :Biggrin:  It was a busy day, and I like being busy, it makes me feel useful  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

Riesa, that is beautiful!

----------


## Virgil

> I feel like a summer lake mermaid poised on a sunwarmed rock, popping riverberries into my mouth, skipping the seeds on the glassy surface just to watch the catfish glurb in anticipation.


Yes, very nice Riesa. Didn't you at one time have a mermaid for an avatar?

----------


## Poetess

Not so well.

----------


## dramasnot6

I feel happy to see poetess around again! but sad she is not too well. Maybe overworking yourself poetess?

----------


## ktd222

I'm going to pull an all-nighter...............litnetting :Biggrin:

----------


## NuR

tired,exhausted,stupid....

----------


## Idril

A little bored and lonely. My playmate, Riesa is off for a few days and I'm not quite sure how I'm going to entertain myself during her absense.

----------


## ktd222

Almost 99.999% healthy

----------


## dramasnot6

really stressed and anxious....and theatrical

----------


## ktd222

a bit tired because I just woke up, but I'll be ok after an hour or so

----------


## ktd222

great! an hour makes all the difference in me

----------


## Niamh

Tired... but still happy that Ireland Slaughtered England! :Biggrin:  

My foot isnt as sore as it was Virgil! Thanks for asking! The tablets my doctor gave me seem to be working.

----------


## Pensive

Shall I say worried?

----------


## kathycf

tired...feverish....congested.

In other words, I feel icky!

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I feel like...Ugh...*Vomits* :Sick:  

...Ugh...Well, lets just say I seen better days... :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

just...cant concentrate

----------


## Madhuri

I am happy  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

 :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I am happy


Hi Maddie!  :Wave:  I'm now happy that you are happy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Hi Drama.  :Wave: 

Happiness is contagious, and it does so much good.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Hi Maddie!  I'm now happy that you are happy!


Isn't it a good day? Well, I am happy, too.  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

It is Pensy  :Nod: 

Somedays I see people are sick or sad and somedays like today everyone is happy  :Biggrin:  Its good  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

Hey hello there everyone...

Today I am happy because it's a day when everyone remembers you but I am also sad...my dad is not here to celebrate the birthday as we always used to celebrate it...

----------


## Weisinheimer

:Bday 2:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY KALTRINA  :Bday 2:  
Now I'm happy because I got to use the nifty bday smilies :Smile:

----------


## Kaltrina

lol thank you Weisinheimer... and I am happy for you  :Wink:

----------


## vheissu

Bit sad...I was planning on going on a day trip this saturday but now I can't because 2 essays have been pushed to next week, and I already had one for next week!!! 
I'm also writing one for this friday.... :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

pretty good. Nothing to be angry about today.

----------


## Madhuri

Feverish -- it will go by evening........

----------


## dramasnot6

Feel better Maddie! 
I hope you feel better as well vheissu, good luck with those essays.

I feel like i have a lot of things to think about

----------


## ktd222

I caught fire tonight. Shouldn't be playing around with matches :Blush:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling as if I am a totally different person from last year. I feel as if I am going through metamorphosis.  :Frown:  I hope the change is for good.

----------


## Domer121

Very glad it is March....

----------


## Niamh

Feel guilty. I had to do something that i really didnt want to do...And if i hadnt done it and it was discovered that i knew i'd be i deep deep trouble. And being a member of junior management i had no choice and now i feel aweful. the internet can be a very dangerous thing. :Frown:

----------


## quasimodo1

lucky but then luck favors the alert

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel disturbed.

----------


## littlewing53

hey, the sun's out...blue sky...all is well...what a difference it makes....yes, me too, im feeling lucky...like the song that what's her name sings...tho luck has nothing to do with it...

----------


## quasimodo1

Yea, great day to be alive. Compared to being dead, the worst day you ever had was allright. Eat, drink and be merry for tomorrow it rains. RJS

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Just lovely- I had the day off school today as busses were cancelled because of the rediculous weather to which Canadians should by now be accustomed. :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

Very strong. My mind could image lifting anything.

----------


## Madhuri

Hungry. I forgot to order my lunch and now I cant concentrate and my stomach is making noises.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

Disturbed.

----------


## Kaltrina

fine, but this weather is making me so sleeeeepyyy

----------


## muhsin

Cool.........

----------


## quasimodo1

How is the political climate in Nigeria these days? Only know what I hear via US media. RJS

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel sad, confused, angry, hurt, trapped, powerless.

----------


## miss tenderness

I miss the LitNet friends :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I miss the LitNet friends


We always miss you miss t!  :Smile:  Hope all is doing well?

----------


## dramasnot6

I am....calm, sort of

----------


## suhasini sharma

different

----------


## miss tenderness

> I am....calm, sort of



nice feelings :Smile:  

I'm okay dear,it's just the work and my master :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> different


Welcome Suhasini.  :Wave: 

You have my sis-in-law's maiden name  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  When I saw your post, I thought she has become a member too, but you are a student.  :Smile: 




> I miss the LitNet friends


Taleen, good to see you after a looong time  :Smile:  How have you been ?  :Smile: 


I feel happy and confident today.

----------


## vheissu

Very glad that one essay is over....not so glad that I've got to begin the next one.

----------


## dramasnot6

Nice and happy after my ruuuun  :Biggrin:

----------


## sky

sad and slepy
hay!!!!!

----------


## sam96

I went away for about 2 days.I really missed this forum in those days.
My french teacher died today( he really liked me and i liked him).It kinda makes me wonder who's next  :Frown: .

----------


## Domer121

Relaxed...which is a rare one for me..

----------


## Niamh

Am so tired... didnt get to bed until 5.30am this morning! It didnt help that my boyfriend woke me up at 9am. at least i'm not in work til two tomorrow. lie in. :Yawnb:

----------


## dramasnot6

Distracted....not good considering i have a huge bio test tmw  :Tongue:

----------


## miss tenderness

> Welcome Suhasini. 
> 
> You have my sis-in-law's maiden name   When I saw your post, I thought she has become a member too, but you are a student. 
> 
> 
> 
> Taleen, good to see you after a looong time  How have you been ? 
> 
> 
> I feel happy and confident today.


nice name :Smile:  

Maddie,dear :Blush:  

been good ,how are you? and howz your work?

I've been preparing for my master,that's why :Frown:

----------


## Reccura

Yay! I'm back on this forum and blogging! after weeks of studying!0 yayayayayaayyayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm feelin' happy, whatdoyouexpect????
 :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I am good too, Taleen, and work is going on well  :Smile: 

Good Luck with your studies  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Kaltrina

I have a flu for a month now, and it won't go away...so today I'm coughing a lot but above all that I feel fine  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Am browsing with lots of din noise rising behind me. Oops! Gosh! I'm just like beaten very severely.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleeeeeeppyyyy...

----------


## Virgil

> Sleeeeeeppyyyy...


Ha.  :Wink:  You were up late last night. I saw you on the forum and wondered about the time and what you were doing up so late. It was very late for your time zone.  :Tongue:   :Tongue:  

I'm feeling sore. Exercise class was tough yesterday.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ha.  You were up late last night. I saw you on the forum and wondered about the time and what you were doing up so late. It was very late for your time zone.


Believe me, it was not out of choice! As always, you feel sleepy whenever you have to stay up!

----------


## Madhuri

right now - bad, the crowd in the bus is really pathetic  :Mad:

----------


## Pensive

Drowsy as if I would fall asleep on keyboard, and I have got so many questions from Geomatery to do.  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Embaressed...and longing...

----------


## Kaltrina

Colddddddddd.........  :Cold:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling as if I have come to a conclusion...

----------


## Madhuri

Happy  :Banana:  

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

I got a week off.  :Biggrin:  I was thinking my boss will ask me to take less days off, but she so coolely (sp?) agreed  :Biggrin: , that it made me feel guilty about taking so many days off.

I will be in Bangalore  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

Have a headache  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Enjoy your trip Maddie!  :Biggrin: 


Confuzzled....

----------


## muhsin

Disappointed. Hence, tired and perplexed.

----------


## Pensive

> Happy  
> 
>  
> 
> I got a week off.  I was thinking my boss will ask me to take less days off, but she so coolely (sp?) agreed , that it made me feel guilty about taking so many days off.
> 
> I will be in Bangalore


Hey, I hope you have fun.  :Smile:  

I feel funny: stressed but okay.

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks guys  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Have a good time Maddie.  :Smile:   :Smile:  You deserve a vacation..


I feel cold.  :Cold:  Why won't winter go away?  :Cold:

----------


## quasimodo1

and inticipatory about trip first to NY and then to NC. Ryebrook NY and Shelby NC, four days but this cabin in closing in anyway. Somehow I can't imagine Melville on the interstate. RJS

----------


## Madhuri

> Have a good time Maddie.   You deserve a vacation..


Thank you, Virg. I know everyone here is so tired of seeing me on litnet all the time, I should really vanish for a few days  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

Hope you have a really nice week Maddie even though we will sure miss you, I am never tired of seeing you online, in fact I am so used to that that I am sure it will look strange when I don't see your posts for a week...  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

tired and over worked.


Can i go too Madi? :Frown:

----------


## Asa Adams

I feel Somewhat questioning. I am perplexed about a matter that I am not fully sure I understand. And I feel alittle tired.

----------


## Madhuri

> Can i go too Madi?


Ofcourse you can come  :Biggrin: 

In the morning when you wake up, there will be my private jet waiting for you, just outside your home  :Biggrin:  Hop in and come here, we'll spend some nice time together in South India  :Biggrin:  I'll show you around  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Horrible  :Frown:  Too many little worries and perils at once

----------


## vin1391

Depressed

----------


## Niamh

annoyed by some peoples ignorance and 'know it all' attitude.


Am anxious. waiting on blood test results.

----------


## Pensive

Silly. Silly. Silly. That's how I feel.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

> Silly. Silly. Silly. That's how I feel.



Dont feel silly Pensive!

----------


## Pensive

> Dont feel silly Pensive!


Oh I don't want to, but it seems as if this feeling does not want to leave me. I made really stupid mistakes in the English work I was given to do at school.

----------


## Goodfella

> Oh I don't want to, but it seems as if this feeling does not want to leave me. I made really stupid mistakes in the English work I was given to do at school.


Oh! Sorry Pensive. Wish you aren't gonna make it again.

----------


## Pensive

> Oh! Sorry Pensive. Wish you aren't gonna make it again.


Well, I too wish for that. I think I just need to have my eyes open from now on.

----------


## muhsin

Undefined

----------


## dramasnot6

Overworked

----------


## vin1391

Content..

----------


## Niamh

i'm feeling both happy and sad. Happy because i got my blood test results and if as fit as a fiddle! everything is a-o-k!
I'm sad because my doc told me that my tiredness isnt medical but physical. i am over working myself and putting a lot of strain on my body and that i'm stressed out at work. she _as usual_ was stressing that i sould find a new job. sadly enough i agree with her. :Bawling:

----------


## vheissu

Glad your blood test was ok Niamh....It doesn't sound too easy to change jobs but I hope everything turn out ok for you!!

I've finished another one of my essays and I'm not satisfied with it. Should have chosen a different topic...

----------


## Niamh

slightly distraught. spent last while looking up jobs on internet and keyed in 'keyword' bookseller.  :Frown:  My result was the company i work for. ironic.

----------


## Domer121

frustrated...

----------


## Asa Adams

Very Pleased with my new Buisness Scheme!

----------


## vin1391

Tired....

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel happy and relaxed since I just got back from a trip. really glad to finally have access to internet and have some free time.

----------


## dramasnot6

Wholly Elated.

----------


## Pensive

Absolutely delighted.

----------


## vheissu

So glad there's no more coursework to hand in any more.... :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Tired and grouchy

----------


## Niamh

I feel the same as Drama.

----------


## vin1391

I am tired too..

----------


## Pensive

Burning like a cigarette.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel like blah.

----------


## Asa Adams

> I feel like blah.


Wow....I am actually feeling the same way...I was going to type Blah.....really. :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

sleeeeeeeeeepy

----------


## vin1391

Energetic

----------


## Lioness_Heart

Happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Asa Adams

Peaceful

----------


## dramasnot6

This is the third day and post in a row i have the same response...

TIRED

----------


## Asa Adams

tired too. Well its 3:10AM.....Why wont sleep take me?

----------


## vin1391

sleepy....I wish I could sleep now but if I do I won't sleep at night.

----------


## muhsin

What a coincident? I too am feeling sleepy 'cuz I hadn't slept very well last night due to struggle I have had done at school.

----------


## silKyRed

I'm feeling quite happy today actually. The sun is shining in through the office window after what has been a proper Norwegian winter. Cold and snowy, so I'm ready for spring!  :Smile:  And it looks like it's here already!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dramasnot6

Rollercoaster emotions today, but right now is an upside  :Biggrin:

----------


## dumwitliteratur

depressed...confused...bruised...lost...worried... useless *sigh*

----------


## Niamh

wrecked. too much walking around town. especially seeing as that walking included bags of shopping. I.E clothes!

----------


## Madhuri

Sleepy........slept very late in the night. I have a lot of work and I dont know how i'll pull through.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

happy! my mam decided that i need a holiday and asked me if i'd like to go away for a few days with her! All i have to do is ring work and see if i can get the 26th march-1 april off!(a few days off either side for rest and relaxation!)
We were thinking of either Salzburg or Edinburgh, but its looking like Edinburgh as both my Dad and my twin sis claire more or less hinted that they'd never speak to us again if we went to salzburg with out them! But i dont mind as i really want to go to Edinburgh and see the castle and visit the blair street Vaults!(a Paranormal fans dream!) EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Am SOOOO excited! I love my mam!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congratulations on getting a holiday Niam! You really deserve it  :Biggrin:  Hope u have a splendid time!

I am determined today.

----------


## Pensive

Calm

......

----------


## Weisinheimer

wonderful

----------


## Kaltrina

tired..........can't wait to go home and rest...

----------


## Taliesin

Bloody Bettelheim

----------


## Weisinheimer

hopeful

----------


## Asa Adams

tired, lonely, and freakishly calm and relaxed.

----------


## dramasnot6

TIRED but not a sad tired. Had an exercise filled school event and a long drama rehearsal.... :Yawnb:

----------


## Themis

Appropriately depressed.

----------


## Madhuri

Top of the world  :Banana: 

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

A littlelight headed queasy a little faint but OH SO HAPPPY!!!

and the faintness isnt standing in my way of going out tonight  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

horrible

----------


## Asa Adams

Sore. I wish I was somewhere else right now!

----------


## dramasnot6

> horrible


whats the matter weisin?


i feel...pretty stupid, actually.

----------


## Niamh

i'm feeling a little sad. its st patricks weekend and i'm on the five am starts both sat and sun. no celebrations for this irish Faerie. :Bawling:

----------


## Schokokeks

I feel sad, too, because I had to leave Ireland before St. Paddy's  :Frown: 
But I'll be back  :Wink: .

----------


## Niamh

> I feel sad, too, because I had to leave Ireland before St. Paddy's 
> But I'll be back .


you better! so much more for you to see! :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

My grandfather has given me about six or seven _Reader's Digest_ published during 1980's and 1990's. I feel excited on the thought of reading them. It is going to be fun!  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

I am worried because my banking skills lack.... say no more....  :Sick:

----------


## littlewing53

wet and rainy...wishing i had a book to read that i couldn't put down

----------


## Madhuri

I was feeling good till evening but now there is this strange lazy feeling....

----------


## Weisinheimer

> whats the matter weisin?.


Oh, I think I woke up late that day, so I was behind schedule, and I wasn't able to hang out with my friend like I'd planned, plus I was feeling kinda sick, and just overall depressed. I feel pretty good now. I had a good night sleep and today's a new day. :Smile:

----------


## hyperborean

my feet are cold and it's snowing like crazy outside. shoveling awaits me...

----------


## kilted exile

Cantankerous

----------


## dramasnot6

Dazed......

----------


## Janine

Overly tired and can't seem to make the move to go to bed. Want to read when I get there. I never want to give up and sleep. It is horrid weather here - all icy. Been raining ice all day. Could hear it on the windows and it is damp and cold, too. Hope tomorrow is sunny and melts it away.

----------


## Laindessiel

Busy. Busy. Busy. I'll have school soon, I have work, I have to fix the house, I'm multi-tasking here in the computer, time-pressured. Not me!!!!!

----------


## kiz_paws

And I am glad that this day officially ended two hours ago...

----------


## Schokokeks

I'm feeling super happy  :Biggrin: . I've got a scholarship and a job, which leaves my money problems to dwindle down to zero, furthermore I passed all this semester's exams (including the Henry James I thought I failed), and great new courses are awaiting me in April. Plus, I've got three more weeks of holidays.
The weather's getting more and more horrible, but oh, I don't care  :Biggrin: .

----------


## dramasnot6

> I'm feeling super happy . I've got a scholarship and a job, which leaves my money problems to dwindle down to zero, furthermore I passed all this semester's exams (including the Henry James I thought I failed), and great new courses are awaiting me in April. Plus, I've got three more weeks of holidays.
> The weather's getting more and more horrible, but oh, I don't care .


Congratulations Schoky!  :Biggrin:  Right now I am super happy for cookie's success!

----------


## Pensive

> I'm feeling super happy . I've got a scholarship and a job, which leaves my money problems to dwindle down to zero, furthermore I passed all this semester's exams (including the Henry James I thought I failed), and great new courses are awaiting me in April. Plus, I've got three more weeks of holidays.
> The weather's getting more and more horrible, but oh, I don't care .


Hey, accept my felicitations!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

tired and fed up. cant wait for my holidays. :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

Right now I'm kind of angry... just some people...grrr.  :Flare:  I have the urge to type "Oh, bugger off you old farts!" to these people. (And maybe tell them some other things that I shouldn't repeat that they should go do if they are going to be so difficult.) People really just shouldn't say anything if they don't like my LJ community posts. Thanks for insulting me, morons. But I'm NOT going to say anything...*trembles*

----------


## kiz_paws

LoL to the mild expletive above.

Don't worry, if you are frustrated, someone else probably is, too, and the annoying 'old farts' (lolol) will get a piece of their mind.  :FRlol:  

How am I feeling today? Hmmmm, pretty good, and better after I walk my dog. The sun is shining and there is glistening snow covering all the branches of all the trees -- very pretty indeed!  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

I'm glad there's _nice_ people here. When I lose all hope for humanity, I usually come here to prove myself wrong.

----------


## Niamh

> I'm glad there's _nice_ people here. When I lose all hope for humanity, I usually come here to prove myself wrong.


 :Wave:  DOnt mind them lily. Those annoying old farts, who ever they are, will probably alway belike that and may once have been annoying 'young farts'. at least you know that you are a nice person and that is why you are liked. (you are a part of the family here. hey even i'm a part of the family here now! i think?) :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

Thank you, so much. If it wasn't for how I feel like I'm going to throw up from eating too much of a blueberry muffin, I would feel so much better.  :FRlol:  

Just they insulted me in the worst possible way! They called me a "girl" (It sounded like they meant "little girl"- I hate that!) and they made me sound like I'd laugh at anything like an idiot. (Otherwise known as insulting my intelligence.) Anyways, I shouldn't rambling on and on about this...I don't know why this is making me feel so upset when I don't even know these people.  :Flare:

----------


## Niamh

> Thank you, so much. If it wasn't for how I feel like I'm going to throw up from eating too much of a blueberry muffin, I would feel so much better.  
> 
> Just they insulted me in the worst possible way! They called me a "girl" (It sounded like they meant "little girl"- I hate that!) and they made me sound like I'd laugh at anything like an idiot. (Otherwise known as insulting my intelligence.) Anyways, I shouldn't rambling on and on about this...I don't know why this is making me feel so upset when I don't even know these people.


dont worry gen, we all get angry and upset when silly people belittle us and undermine our intelligence. you are allowed to be angry. Hey i'm 24 and i _still_ get people calling me girl.

----------


## Madhuri

Yay! I attended the first ever concert of my life... :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  

Feeling GREAT !!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

> dont worry gen, we all get angry and upset when silly people belittle us and undermine our intelligence. you are allowed to be angry. Hey i'm 24 and i _still_ get people calling me girl.


That's terrible! At your age and maturity? 

Thank you, once again.

----------


## Madhuri

Feeling good and content.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Asa Adams

A tad tired. Thinkin of a good book, tea and a sleep!

----------


## Shalot

A little panicked

----------


## dramasnot6

good....worried..now just flat out exhausted

----------


## Lioness_Heart

so.....tired........

----------


## THX-1138

> good....worried..now just flat out exhausted





> so.....tired........


ME TOO

----------


## Asa Adams

Happy. Full. Excited for the new morning. Dont have to work in the morning, so thats a plus!!! Bring it on sunshine!

----------


## kiz_paws

And I DO have to get up in the morning to get to work... grrrr! Oh well, more pennies in the bank, lol!

----------


## Weisinheimer

Sleepy, I'm going back to bed.

----------


## Domer121

m'eh.,...

----------


## vheissu

Our old and rusty boiler broke down on saturday...no heating or hot water....I am freeeezzziiiing!!!  :Cold:

----------


## kiz_paws

> Our old and rusty boiler broke down on saturday...no heating or hot water....I am freeeezzziiiing!!!


I feel like giving vheissu a hug

**hugs**

Hope you are feeling warmer/better soon!  :Smile:

----------


## Katie-Lou

Feeling a bit bollocks at the moment. Bored, tired....want to go home

----------


## muhsin

Alright. Going to hold a group discussion with course-mates.

----------


## Niamh

tired and sick again. my throat hurts my head throbs am once again it appears that i'll be sick when i'm on my hols.

----------


## Pensive

Heavy.

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel like walking forever.........

----------


## Weisinheimer

determined.

----------


## Asa Adams

sharp

----------


## optimisticnad

sharp? yeah yeah. Lol. :-) 

Active.

----------


## Asa Adams

hahah, Jealous?

----------


## optimisticnad

u feeling jealous of me? Baby, theres no need. I can give you tips. :-)

Weird.

----------


## Niamh

tired. want my bed!

----------


## Domer121

Great..for a change :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel inspired!

----------


## hockeychick8792

Loveless, but still perky and happy!

----------


## .:Shadow:.

*Its all mixed today.
From happy to lazy to tired to hyper to tired to grumpy to something else. (In no particular order) 
But at the moment I'm just really tired.*

----------


## Yelena

I woke up at 5 am today, so by 10 am i got lots of things done and felt so great about it....but then...i started filling dipressed, took a nap and woke up with a headache! ...ce la vie!

----------


## dramasnot6

I have not felt this happy, energetic, and optimistic for a long,long time.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Not too bad. Not too bad...

----------


## Weisinheimer

so-so

----------


## Madhuri

I have not been feeling very good for the past two days. Yesterday, by evening my head hurt from all the thinking that goes on in my head. I hate thoughts.. :Frown:  ,and today too has been okay, but not great.

----------


## Nightshade

Pretty good my persoanl tutor says if I keep this up Im bound for a good high degree.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Lioness_Heart

HAPPY!!!!!!!!
I've just been made Physics Prefect and Maths Prefect. yay!!!!!!!!

Although I may have just failed my piano exam. Oh dear, I've depressed myself now.

----------


## Themis

I've got a sore throat and I'm feeling depressed.

----------


## Niamh

sick, tired, upset, sleepy and depressed... enough said.

----------


## Domer121

very excited to go to the Orchestra and hear Brahms..

----------


## Asa Adams

tired, and sad.

----------


## higley

Elated at the Buckeyes' close victory!  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Pensive feels pensive.

----------


## dramasnot6

An odd combination of worry and contentment.

----------


## Asa Adams

relaxed and peaceful

----------


## Niamh

Happy! Yeay! I'm officially on holidays!

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel rushed but annoyed because I'd much rather stay here and work on a new blog entry.... :Wink:

----------


## optimisticnad

Some teeth at the back of my mouth hurts. So its fantastic that I don't have to talk here, just write, which you means you all don't miss out on another dose of me! :-)

----------


## Domer121

awesome!! but I believe it is due to the fact that it is 60 out and Sunny...yea for spring!

----------


## Scheherazade

Tea-less.

----------


## vheissu

Excited!! Going on a weekend trip to the isle of Arran  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weeping Willow

after two and a half month of treking in patagonia.. i would say

Tierd!

----------


## Asa Adams

I feel tired, and alittle annoyed., mostly tired.

----------


## dramasnot6

Tired and sick, not the best feeling

----------


## Madhuri

I hope you feel better Drama. Take some rest this weekend  :Smile: 

I feel a little perturbed, as if something might go wrong....dont know why....

----------


## toni

Oh Drame, I hope you feel better! correction; Be better! 


I'm feeling a wee bit idiotical......

----------


## Reccura

Oh, I do hope she's alright. But when i comes to expressing my thoughts, (Toni said she wouldn't mind) that Toni looooooooooooves cheeeeewwwwwing cud. just like a cow. Whenever she reads, she drinks (well, maybe no,) net surfing, and when she does nothing at all, (which is never, she always does something)

Toni, I hope you stop chewing a cud, because you're not a cow. I remeber that you are an alien, I already accepted that, but you're not a cow, for heaven's sake. 
Cud chewer!!!!

----------


## toni

:Blush:  Now _I_ feel extremely embarassed. :Blush: 

(I shall make you pay for this, parrot head lol) Just kidding. :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

Recurra! Thats who you meant! 

Lazy.

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel coffee buzzed (that sneaky feeling you get when you know darn well that you have consumed a bit too much of this delightful but buzz-inducing beverage) ....  :Goof:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel lazy.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Elated- I had an awesome day at a horsehow today.

----------


## Weisinheimer

really happy, just had a nice long talk w/ a good friend I haven't talked to in a while

----------


## kiz_paws

Being that a very dense fog has settled down on my corner of the world, and one cannot even see their dog in the backyard... I feel like writing something suspenseful...

----------


## Asa Adams

I feel like that character wont fall of my tongue. It has no claim to this particular Property.

----------


## Reccura

Nervous.... worried..... my identity's ruined..... in my blog. Wahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

----------


## Madhuri

I am feeling GREAT !!!  :Banana:  In a very generous mood today.

----------


## Niamh

:Yawnb:  enough now, enough said.

----------


## littlewing53

i am sad and concerned abt things that i shouldnt be....that i have no control over...things people saying...the way the world is going...not to worry, it shall soon pass and all will be well...

----------


## optimisticnad

just got back from the bar at campus. stink of fags! eugh. must have a wash now and wash my clothes. damn.

----------


## kiz_paws

I am making leaps and bounds on a music piece I am learning ... feels good!  :Smile:

----------


## Domer121

Hungry....what else is knew???  :Smile:

----------


## Shalot

disappointed

----------


## Asa Adams

Relieved.

----------


## Madhuri

Good, just like yesterday  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

> Good, just like yesterday


You must be extra happy, since it is still a working day.

----------


## toni

Depressed. Writer's bloc at the wrong moment. Well that's toni :Alien:

----------


## kiz_paws

tired but cheerful  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Fine and good.

----------


## Weisinheimer

arrgh.

----------


## dramasnot6

Inconveniently neurotic

----------


## hockeychick8792

Bored at school. What could be better?



Uh... Everything

----------


## AdoreroDio

hmmmmm....how do I feel? Well I'm worried about not having my lines memorized for a Spanish skit today. *remembers something and runs to go get ready* Got to go!

----------


## kiz_paws

Places to go...people to see.... hurry hurry ... much like our friend the white rabbit .... **don't even have time to yell**  :Sick:

----------


## littlewing53

great word asa...relieved..relieved that french toast exists...

----------


## Madhuri

Sleepy......

----------


## kiz_paws

Aware

----------


## Madhuri

Only me -- Good  :Smile: 

After interaction with the people in general --  :Mad:  Its so difficult to deal with people who are not receptive of anything. I can do it, I can  :Nod:

----------


## dramasnot6

tired...hungry...cold...stressed....blargh

----------


## Pensive

I feel serene.

----------


## Schokokeks

> After interaction with the people in general --





> tired...hungry...cold...stressed....blargh





> I feel serene.


Fancy a cosy relaxing evening reading with lots of cookies on the sofa, girls ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

Hmmm, I love cookies!

Forgot to ask can I come too? I need comfort food. I am still feeling poorly with this awful cold. I won't give anybody my germs, promise.

----------


## dramasnot6

I'll take you up on that offer Cookie!  :Smile: 

Impatient.

----------


## Scheherazade

Weary

----------


## kiz_paws

ssssssssssssssssssssstarving!!

----------


## Asa Adams

content

----------


## aeroport

Marginally stressed, but altogether kind of on top of things. More or less...

----------


## Madhuri

Happy and content  :Biggrin:  This week has been really good for me  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy!




> Fancy a cosy relaxing evening reading with lots of cookies on the sofa, girls?


Sure!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

creative!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## AimusSage

brainy and deadly

----------


## Madhuri

> brainy


Thats good  :Nod: 




> and deadly


Thats scary  :Eek2:  You must be planning for another deadly combat tonight?  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

> Thats good 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats scary  You must be planning for another deadly combat tonight?


Not really, it's the aftereffects of yesterday.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

hopeful....maybe

----------


## Madhuri

Somewhere within litnet somebody's PM quota has exceeded, only if they could make some space....

----------


## AimusSage

> Somewhere within litnet somebody's PM quota has exceeded, only if they could make some space....


Strange, it said I still had room for one more  :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

tut and why do you assume she talking about you?
She might be talking about me  :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

> Strange, it said I still had room for one more


Ummmm, at the risk of sounding very uneducated, I am compelled to ask, What does this mean??  :Confused:

----------


## Asa Adams

Lazy....

----------


## AimusSage

> tut and why do you assume she talking about you?
> She might be talking about me


Maybe, but I have a history of not cleaning out my inbox, so I assumed it was me and checked, but there was still room for one, so that was what confused me  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Content

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel insane. I think I am.

----------


## Janine

Like I am in a tunnel of fog and can't seem to see out the other side clearly, you know to the sun and crisp clear air to breathe, but I keep trying to function in the tunnel....post illness blahs I guess.

----------


## hockeychick8792

Broken unbroken what in the difference when it come to a loveless heart. I feel like poop. BUT I Aced My Honors Biology Final!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

chirpy

----------


## kiz_paws

LOL I did finally figure out that PM meant "Private Messages" 

**doh**

Congrats, hockeychick, BTW!! And Weisinheimer, you are NOT insane ... unless I am .... ?

**gulps**

----------


## Madhuri

> LOL I did finally figure out that PM meant "Private Messages"


Oh, I should have mentioned clearly, sorry Kiz... :Biggrin: 

I am thinking -- Thank God its Friday !!  :Biggrin: 

 :Banana:

----------


## Reccura

And I am thinking -- what a happy day it is! :P

----------


## toni

Good for you, Pam.  :Smile:  I, on the other hand, feel melancholic.

----------


## Reccura

Nice avy, Toni. I can hear you sing "I'm not afraid to keep on living....." Do you have a Chemical Romance going somewhere there? :P

----------


## toni

Whoa. How did you know!!!!!????  :Brow: 
Can't find the Now Playing thread, though. :Frown:

----------


## Reccura

Like duh, he looks like the man who's been shooting his video and is tired after two hours!  :Tongue: 

I'm feeling sad because my time needs to go.... Waaaah!!!! (wala ng Daniel Ford!)

----------


## toni

Isn't he cuuute?
lol. nakakatawa ka. now, I feel funny!!! lol

----------


## Pensive

Depressed. Hot weather, goodbyes; it's not one of those good Fridays.  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

I have a cold....not feeling too great  :Frown:

----------


## Moira

It's Friday , almost time to go home from work and start enjoyin the week-end. I feel tired though ......

----------


## Poetess

neither good nor bad.. I can`t focus on my studies and I have exams..

----------


## hyperinsomnia

What happened to one word??
Emancipated!

----------


## ktd222

I feel a great saddness in me. Where is this feeling coming from?

----------


## kiz_paws

Cheerful  :Smile:

----------


## Domer121

I just got a pretty nasty letter from someone I care about..so Iam feeling pretty sad...

----------


## optimisticnad

Awful! Headache. Runny nose. 4 hours and 20 minute sleep! I'm in hell.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Awful! Headache. Runny nose. 4 hours and 20 minute sleep! I'm in hell.


I hope you feel better soon, opti.




> And Weisinheimer, you are NOT insane


Are you sure about that?


Right now I feel serene.

----------


## optimisticnad

> I hope you feel better soon, opti.
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?
> 
> 
> Right now I feel serene.


Thanks!

Weisinheimer (why dont u damn people have four letter names! whats wrong with....mark, or jane, or emma or....!!!!) is not insane, just normal weirdo

----------


## Weisinheimer

> why dont u damn people have four letter names! whats wrong with....mark, or jane, or emma or....!!!!


You can't talk, o-p-t-i-m-i-s-t-i-c-n-a-d. Your username has more letters than mine. Of course, feel free to shorten it. Some people call me Wei even in real life.

----------


## optimisticnad

Wee??? Yayy. That sounds more fun. Hi Wee! Wee, you off to wee? Okey don't mind me. My head hurts so bad I have no idea where I am and what I'm doing. What if I think i am writing here and actually in some guys apartment and hes about to take advantage of my good nature?! Yikes! Help.!

I didnt just mean letters. Optimisticnad can be said much quicker by EVERYONE.

----------


## AimusSage

> I didnt just mean letters. Optimisticnad can be said much quicker by EVERYONE.


Actually, weisinheimer is much easier to pronounce than Optimisticnad.  :Nod:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Does anyone actually _say_ the names on the web. I just type them. and opti, where did you get wee, I said wei. very different, and if you are going to pronounce it, it sounds just like why.

----------


## optimisticnad

> Actually, weisinheimer is much easier to pronounce than Optimisticnad.


Shut it!  :FRlol:  

No it doesn't, your all familiar with optimistic and nad rhymes with mad. how hard is that? oh, sorry, I forget how small your brain is A-mess.  :FRlol:  

Wei- sorry hope u didnt mind me saying wee. Im just being silly. I call Aimus 'A-mess'. Well actually they sound alike!  :FRlol:

----------


## AimusSage

> Shut it!  
> 
> No it doesn't, your all familiar with optimistic and nad rhymes with mad. how hard is that? oh, sorry, I forget how small your brain is A-mess.  
> 
> Wei- sorry hope u didnt mind me saying wee. Im just being silly. I call Aimus 'A-mess'. Well actually they sound alike!


and I'm proud of it. It proves that my brain is present, even if it is a bit messy. Not my fault though, it's because of my neighbor.

----------


## optimisticnad

> and I'm proud of it. It proves that my brain is present, even if it is a bit messy. Not my fault though, it's because of my neighbor.


Neighbour? What neighbour?  :FRlol:  

Really A-mess, I've heard you go on and on and on about this neighbour of yours. Who is she? She must be this amazing, gorgeous, intelligent, funny, witty, coool, sexy chick cos u just cant shut up about her! 

 :FRlol:  

You saying my brain isn't present? Wanna say it to my face? Wana step outside Mister?

----------


## AimusSage

> Neighbour? What neighbour?  
> 
> Really A-mess, I've heard you go on and on and on about this neighbour of yours. Who is she? She must be this amazing, gorgeous, intelligent, funny, witty, coool, sexy chick cos u just cant shut up about her! 
> 
>  
> 
> You saying my brain isn't present? Wanna say it to my face? Wana step outside Mister?


No thanks, I don't think I could face my neighbour outside without suffering some severe injuries in places I didn't even know exist.

----------


## optimisticnad

> No thanks, I don't think I could face my neighbour outside without suffering some severe injuries in places I didn't even know exist.


And dont you go forgetting that.I have an orange belt and in Mars that the highest you can get. 

And i wouldnt hurt you! I need someone to cook clean and watch plants grow...and buy me occasional weird teddies with hidden valium, Prozac.... :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

Euphoric!  :Biggrin:  But too distracted with euphoria to do work...grr...

----------


## kiz_paws

Work? Hmmm ... never heard of it....  :Wink:  

I feel relaxed.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Perplexed and a little disturbed... :Confused:

----------


## Asa Adams

tired and a lonely...not a very good night. I miss my beloved!

----------


## hyperinsomnia

I feel like my eyes are going dry, how do people look at screens all day?

----------


## Madhuri

Sleepy. I havent had a good night sleep in the past few days, its only day time now, and I feel I can sleep until next morning.....

----------


## adilyoussef

Hating myself.

----------


## kiz_paws

in the eye of the storm

----------


## vheissu

I'm getting tired of my cold/flu....whatever this is!

----------


## Scheherazade

Chuffed!

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel like .... SINGING!!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Domer121

Wondering when I can be sure I am ready for SATs.....

----------


## hyperinsomnia

I Just Quit My Job And I'm Laughing Manically

----------


## Domer121

I am wondering if I should quit mine.... maybe not, somedays, though :Smile:  Congrats^ :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I Just Quit My Job And I'm Laughing Manically


Usually I start to laugh maniacally first and _then_ they make me quit my job!

 :Tongue:

----------


## hyperinsomnia

haha, it was such a disaster in there that I often did go insane and would yell at the top of my voice "HI HOW ARE YOU? LOVELY DAY? NO? SORRY NO BAGS, PERHAPS YOU WOULD LIKE YOUR SHOPPING IN A GARBAGE BAG? NO?"

----------


## dramasnot6

Emotionally sick

----------


## Pensive

Expressive.

----------


## THX-1138

on the edge

----------


## Madhuri

feeling of emptiness.........

----------


## literaturerocks

I notice a somewhat depressing trend in the last few posts. I'm feeling excited today ... soon I will be going to see a movie with my friend and later on my family, our neighbors, and myself are going to dinner. However, I am disappointed that today is the last day of spring break  :Bawling:  Ah well, at least I am finding time to read again.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Very angry  :Mad: 

I dont know why? I guess, I want to break free from my mould and I am angry because I am not able to do so. I am afraid also at the same time, thinking what will happen if I dont undergo change of any kind? I dont want to remain like this forever. If I have to grow in any respect I have to change...

----------


## Weisinheimer

purposeless

----------


## Nightshade

Good good I had a visitor today, well 2 I baked brownies and I prepared a pan of Warraq einab ( stuffed vine leaves) my favourite food in the world to have tommorow.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Very Scheherazadish...

----------


## Virgil

Better, after a two and a half hour nap.  :Wink:

----------


## Domer121

chilly...

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel .... GOOD!

(boring or what..., lol!)

----------


## Pensive

Eloquent...

----------


## optimisticnad

still poorly. :-)

Happy one thousand posts to me!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## Scheherazade

s
l l
e e e
e e e e
p p p p p
y y y y y y

----------


## Asa Adams

agitated. Slightly Peeved off. But Im trying to push those thoughts put; I am trying to feel Grrrreat.

----------


## Idril

relieved

----------


## Madhuri

Pretty good so far, its only 8:51 am, and the rest of the day remains. I am seeing signs of playfulness and I might go berserk  :Tongue: . I see all these symptoms in me today  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Hiya Maddie.  :Wave:  

Well, for me personally I am afraid I am in a crummy mood, and I hate myself. Plus I have a toothache.  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

I am sorry, Kathy. I hope you feel better. But, thats not all I have to say to you, I have a plan too to make you feel better  :Biggrin: . Why dont you join us -- the GREAT AMAZONS  :Biggrin: , and help us take over the Dasterdlies  :Rolleyes:  Or you may like to join the girls for a coffee. Kiz_Paws always has fresh coffee ready for us  :Nod: 

I still feel good, for no reason  :Smile:

----------


## toni

*I FEEL LIKEK CURSING AT THESE MIDLESS, PEA-BRAINED IDIOOOOOTS WHO ARE LAMBASTING AROUND THE COMPUTER SHOP CURSING, SHOUTING OVER THEIR ABSURD COMPUTER GAMES! I CANT CONCENTRATE ON MY RESUME! *CURSES* THEY WILL GET A PIECE OF MY MIND. JUSTONEMORENOISE.   *

----------


## toni

*Now I feel like beheading them.
Oh I swear I will.*

*brandishing katana*

----------


## Reccura

Wow, a brave warrior indeed. 
Good thing they all left, it's gonna be alright, Toni!
I'm gonna help you behead their heads, if you want.I'm gonna snap my ferocious beak at them, don't ya worry.

----------


## toni

> Wow, a brave warrior indeed. 
> Good thing they all left, it's gonna be alright, Toni!
> I'm gonna help you behead their heads, if you want.I'm gonna snap my ferocious beak at them, don't ya worry.



lol. no need. the warrior can manage.Thank you. And your pretty eyes shouldn't see such gruesome sights.. :Smile:

----------


## Reccura

I feel like jumping... 

See?

----------


## Asa Adams

I feel sluggish. I feel like walking in the forest.

----------


## Madhuri

> I feel like walking in the forest.


 :Eek:  Are you serious? Better take some life saving equipment with you  :Tongue: 

 :Biggrin: 

Its night time, and I still feel good. All in all it was good productive day, mixed with fun and work.

----------


## kathycf

> I am sorry, Kathy. I hope you feel better. But, thats not all I have to say to you, I have a plan too to make you feel better . Why dont you join us -- the GREAT AMAZONS , and help us take over the Dasterdlies  Or you may like to join the girls for a coffee. Kiz_Paws always has fresh coffee ready for us 
> 
> I still feel good, for no reason


Aww, thank you Maddie. I think you forgot that I would be commiting treason if I helped take over the Dastardlies.  :Wink:  

(and no, I *won't* plot from the inside!)  :FRlol:  

Thanks for making me laugh, I do feel a bit better.

----------


## Scheherazade

s l e e p y
s l e e p
s l e e
s l e 
s l
s

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel corny because when I read all the posts above, it warmed my heart to see such nice friendships here!  :Wink:  

YAY!

----------


## Schokokeks

> Forgot to ask can I come too? I need comfort food. I am still feeling poorly with this awful cold. I won't give anybody my germs, promise.


You're so cute, Janine  :Smile: . Of course you're invited, too  :Nod: . I hope your cold is gone and you're feeling better  :Smile: .

I'm feeling a bit stressed. The scholarship people told me they want to have a 'report' on how I spent the last semester. And they want it soon and they want 4-7 pages. To complicate things, the weather is so nice and I just want to lay around and read instead of typing...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

oh dear Schoks. Talking about presure!

Other than that how is the Scholarship going?

----------


## Schokokeks

It's very great, really. I'm very happy about it  :Nod: .

How are you doing at the moment ?

----------


## Niamh

its starting to get busy in work at the moment. Just dont have the staff to cope! not looking forward to the summer. will be crazy.

----------


## Schokokeks

I'd be happy to volunteer  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Pensive

Okay, if only this sore-throat would heal...

----------


## vheissu

Tired...need some good coffee. At least my cold has gone!

----------


## AimusSage

> You're so cute, Janine . Of course you're invited, too . I hope your cold is gone and you're feeling better .
> 
> I'm feeling a bit stressed. The scholarship people told me they want to have a 'report' on how I spent the last semester. And they want it soon and they want 4-7 pages. To complicate things, the weather is so nice and I just want to lay around and read instead of typing...


report writing is my forte, i've done nothing but these last two months or so. With the exception of a little holiday in between. If you need help, I'll be away for easter  :Tongue:  But this time, I'll be able to log on a few times  :Biggrin:  You should just quickly pen it down on 2 pages, and the rest is filler (illustrations to support your work, stats and graphs  :Biggrin: . They'll compliment you for being concise.

Okay, so maybe it is not a good idea, but it will leave you with ample time to read. I'll even be so kind as to place the jar outside, in the sun, for extra comfort.  :Wink:

----------


## Schokokeks

> report writing is my forte, i've done nothing but these last two months or so. With the exception of a little holiday in between. If you need help, I'll be away for easter  But this time, I'll be able to log on a few times  You should just quickly pen it down on 2 pages, and the rest is filler (illustrations to support your work, stats and graphs . They'll compliment you for being concise.
> 
> Okay, so maybe it is not a good idea, but it will leave you with ample time to read. I'll even be so kind as to place the jar outside, in the sun, for extra comfort.


I notice you seem to be in a very nice mood today  :Smile: . Thank you for your efforts, I can assure you that I feel accomodated to the very highest standards in my jar  :Nod: .
The problem with this report is that I just don't know what I should put in there...I've basically spent my semester snoozing and reading and dancing  :Biggrin: . I do hope some creative inspiration might hit me over Easter...
Oh, where are you going to spend the holiday ? Hope you have fun !  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> I'd be happy to volunteer .


Well if you want to get up to start work at 5am some mornings, and on late shifts some nights during the summer be head in home at 12 or 1am... sure! :Biggrin:  (but you'd have to listen to me!)

----------


## Schokokeks

> Well if you want to get up to start work at 5am some mornings, and on late shifts some nights during the summer be head in home at 12 or 1am... sure! (but you'd have to listen to me!)


I don't think I would mind the hours, I'm an early bird anyway  :Biggrin: , and I'd surely enjoy working with you in a bookish environment !
...in case you'd employ people not 100% fluent in English, that is  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> I don't think I would mind the hours, I'm an early bird anyway , and I'd surely enjoy working with you in a bookish environment !
> ...in case you'd employ people not 100&#37; fluent in English, that is


We do empoly people who dont have 100% fluency! But you have very good english! It could be interesting!

----------


## hockeychick8792

I am okay. bored nothing special unloved Penguin lost Pirates won what could be good what could be bad I think this sentence is the worst run-on ever, but I am expresionless it seems so try to decipher my bad spelling and run-ons if you dare. Muahahahahahahaha!!! Now I feel evil!!!

----------


## THX-1138

Tired and worried

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I am sorry, Kathy. I hope you feel better. But, thats not all I have to say to you, I have a plan too to make you feel better . Why dont you join us -- the GREAT AMAZONS , and help us take over the Dasterdlies  Or you may like to join the girls for a coffee. Kiz_Paws always has fresh coffee ready for us 
> 
> I still feel good, for no reason


Sorry to sound like a noob, but who are the Amazons and Daterdlies? I've heard them mentioned before...

----------


## Madhuri

> Sorry to sound like a noob, but who are the Amazons and Daterdlies? I've heard them mentioned before...


The two pirate ships

Amazons -- http://www.online-literature.com/for...hlight=amazons

Dasterdlies -- http://www.online-literature.com/for...hlight=amazons

----------


## Reccura

I was wondering why I didn't bring any umbrella; it looks like its going to rain soon...

----------


## vin1391

I am feeling anxious...tired..sleepy and what not.

----------


## dramasnot6

exhausted...not ready for the 2 week holiday that starts tomorrow...and will be filled with study..ugh

Hope you feel better vin

----------


## Virgil

I feel all right today. The start of another day.

----------


## AimusSage

> I notice you seem to be in a very nice mood today . Thank you for your efforts, I can assure you that I feel accomodated to the very highest standards in my jar .
> The problem with this report is that I just don't know what I should put in there...I've basically spent my semester snoozing and reading and dancing . I do hope some creative inspiration might hit me over Easter...
> Oh, where are you going to spend the holiday ? Hope you have fun !


Nowhere special, I just won't be home, that's all.  :Tongue: 

I do feel good, and I am in a nice mood, glad you noticed  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

not to good. :Frown:

----------


## hockeychick8792

I do believe I got over my runon splurge...
Or did I  :Wink: .
OH WELL I feel better. I get out of school early today.

----------


## optimisticnad

oh you miserable lot. 

im hungry, thats a feeling right?

----------


## Madhuri

In a reflective and a serious mood.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm in some pain, just got my wisdom teeth removed.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Happy to be on Lit. Net again after a couple of weeks with pneumonia.  :Sick:  : :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Hope you are feeling better already, PL, and glad you are back  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Happy to be on Lit. Net again after a couple of weeks with pneumonia.  :


Welcome back, PL!  :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

Completely and irrationally (unreasonably too) really really

*ANNOYED*!  :Flare:  





> Happy to be on Lit. Net again after a couple of weeks with pneumonia.  :


Yeesh, that's not fun. Hope you will soon be fully recovered.

----------


## Ceinwyn

Happy, very, very, very happy! Some things have been going right to me lately. Hope it continues like this for a long time!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Thanks for the get well wishes Scher, Pensive and Kathy. I've still been too weak to teach this week, but well enough to get out the old laptop at least, and my clever students have figured out how to e-mail their papers and give me lots of work here at home.  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Happy to be on Lit. Net again after a couple of weeks with pneumonia.  :


Oh I didn't know Petrarch. You're like the fourth person in a month that I've heard that has had pneumonia. Take care. It is a serious illness.

----------


## Asa Adams

In a meditative mood. Like Maddie; I seek reflection. I seek peace, and the joy of my own, quiet thoughts...

----------


## Madhuri

Demotivated and discouraged.

I dont like back-biters and people who dont know how to work in a team.  :Frown:

----------


## kiz_paws

I am attempting to plug in my creativity, but am going nowhere fast...  :Sick:

----------


## pinkmoon

there are too many things that I have to do, but ,.. here I am! :Bawling:

----------


## Ceinwyn

> there are too many things that I have to do, but ,.. here I am!


It always happens to me. Actually, It's happening right now. I have do read some texts and write a paper on one of them, but I don't feel like doing it! I'm so tired. I want to rest... 

But, except for that, I'm ok. After all, Sunday is Easter.

----------


## optimisticnad

> I am attempting to plug in my creativity, but am going nowhere fast...


story of my life honey! for everything!

 :FRlol:  

hang on, i should be crying

 :Bawling:

----------


## kiz_paws

Awwww, don't cry... there there!

**After Opti settles down, she and Kiz_paws laugh about that line "going nowhere fast"**

**there is just something intrinsically aesthetic about that line** *?!*

**No, it is NOT my line -- I borrowed it!**

I feel .... uh, well, still not too creative, but happy about a lot of things!.

----------


## Adolescent09

Glum. But there is a slight chance I'll feel better tomorrow.

----------


## Madhuri

Good. 

Had a nice little talk with my brother yesterday, it feels so nice to have someone who will listens to you without judging.

----------


## .:Shadow:.

Dont feel nice at all. Feeling pretty crappy.

----------


## Goodfella

Good........having found what am, for long, being looking for in the net.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Oh I didn't know Petrarch. You're like the fourth person in a month that I've heard that has had pneumonia. Take care. It is a serious illness.


Thanks Virgil, and I certainly hope all your other friends with pneumonia get to feeling better soon. It's certainly no fun.

----------


## Niamh

i am feeling a bit like this... :Flare:

----------


## Pensive

Excited.

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel bad for Petrarch's Love, and really hope that you are feeling better soon. Someone very close to me had this a couple of years ago, and it was kinda scary. So please take care!  :Smile: 

I feel cheery, having gone for a nice car ride with my little dog in nice weather (for a nice change)....

Wait -- did I say *nice* too many times?  :FRlol:

----------


## kathycf

Somewhat fuzzy...I need new glasses. That makes me feel, er...kind of meh.

----------


## Bakiryu

Muzzled __Listning to person yell the top ten reasons why I should get of the computer, stop writing my book and start cleaning my room.

----------


## Asa Adams

Tired

----------


## muhsin

Coolllllllllll

----------


## Nightshade

Amazing, flattered happy excited.... Oh who can I tell that will care even the slightest..... :FRlol:   :Banana:

----------


## kathycf

> Amazing, flattered happy excited.... Oh who can I tell that will care even the slightest.....


Heh, most people in our offline lives just don't get online stuff.

----------


## Nightshade

so true....except my mum whose worse than me for being online....

----------


## Pensive

> Heh, most people in our offline lives just don't get online stuff.


This is really something to quote! *runs off to fetch her quotation book*  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

> This is really something to quote! *runs off to fetch her quotation book*


Sure! I am full of such pithy observations.  :Wink:  

I must say today is not turning out to be very good...at all. I think it is time for me to stop posting.

----------


## Pensive

> Sure! I am full of such pithy observations.  
> 
> I must say today is not turning out to be very good...at all. I think it is time for me to stop posting.


Everyone doesn't care to be an observor! These small things lead to huge discoveries of medicines, and even a really good novel.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

I think that I rather like Kathy's new avatar and siggy pics! Nice touch!  :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

i feels.....spicy *eats hot pepper*

----------


## Madhuri

Great !!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  -- Can you see my big grin?

I have had a very nice evening  :Biggrin:  and I am not telling anyone why  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

Mesmerized.  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

tired and sleepy and a little dizzy

went wales yesterday and back today. fun journey. got stuck in queue on M6 though! grrr.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Great !!!   -- Can you see my big grin?
> 
> I have had a very nice evening  and I am not telling anyone why


Maddie the Mysterious  :Biggrin:  I'm happy for you!  :Smile: 


Today i have felt kinda down and helpless and hopeless and now i feel spy-like. How...interesting  :Tongue:

----------


## Rinas_Jaded

I have to say I am feeling fabulous today. I am greatly enjoying this site.

----------


## dramasnot6

Welcome rinas! Glad you are enjoying it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rinas_Jaded

Thank-you.

----------


## Nightshade

Itchy..... shingles again  :Rolleyes: 

 :Wave:  hello

----------


## HandyAndy

Right now, I kind of feel dissapointed and annoyed...	 :Brickwall:

----------


## shortie07

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pendragon

Feelings. Oh, yeah. I think I had them at one time. Probably mislaid them somewhere...

----------


## Domer121

I am feeling very good for a Wednesday...oh wait, I know why...tonights LOST!!!

----------


## optimisticnad

Lost? I liked the first few episodes and then it just went....downhill for me! why does this always happen? why are good shows ruined because some people dont know when to stop and want to line their pockets and milk it for everything they can? boo hoo. im feeling down and cynical now.

----------


## Domer121

I will admit that it has gotten a bit far fetched, but I watched the first two seasons on DVD in a few weeks and when they are all put together it makes much more sense... you should try it!
I wish it would stop snowing in April....

----------


## Scheherazade

drained

----------


## optimisticnad

> I will admit that it has gotten a bit far fetched, but I watched the first two seasons on DVD in a few weeks and when they are all put together it makes much more sense... you should try it!
> I wish it would stop snowing in April....


 :FRlol:  

i dont like watching too much tv, I never watch anything regularly except neigbours and the simpsons and i loved Dawsons Creek. and now i watch greys anatomy on and off, thats enough for me! add all the movies and documentaries and silly random stuff! too much! i usually skip ahead and watch whats going to happen or read whats going to happen in contemporary popular shows so then i wont have to watch it (if i read it and if its interesting then il watch it) and if iv watched it ahead (like a whole season ahead then i can skip the whole present season cos i know whats going to happen), I dont know if this makes sense but its my way...and it works. 

iv forgotten what we were talking about>

----------


## vheissu

Strangely sleepy.... :Yawnb:

----------


## Asa Adams

> I am feeling very good for a Wednesday...oh wait, I know why...tonights LOST!!!


What a great show it was, eh Domer!?  :FRlol:  Damn that Jules! I curse her!  :FRlol:  

i feel well. I have alittle back pain, but I think thats because of the crappy weather. Its making me a huge captain bring-down to everyone. I should really control my weather issues!  :FRlol:  


Person who will post after me....Add a smile to your post, even if you are in a crappy mood. Its always nice to smile!  :Smile:   :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## srpbritlit

well!

----------


## Madhuri

> Person who will post after me....Add a smile to your post, even if you are in a crappy mood. Its always nice to smile!


I am a post after you Asa, but i'll add a smilie  :Nod:  I am in a good mood today  :Biggrin: 

 :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin:  

Are these many enough ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Star-crossed

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel like eating more gumbo, but it is too late and I already ate too much...

----------


## Nightshade

> Person who will post after me....Add a smile to your post, even if you are in a crappy mood. Its always nice to smile!


someone after my own heart.... Long live the smilies! :FRlol:

----------


## kilted exile

Chipper. Just had an interesting conversation with the regional manager of UMA out in Saskatchewan regarding a Civil Engineering Design Technologist Job out that way. Went quite well I think......

----------


## Andy and Angie

sleepy

----------


## Themis

Strained and depressed.

----------


## Shalot

I feel great except for the fact that I have to get ready for work now but I think I will dork around here for a couple more minutes, have another cuppajoe

----------


## vheissu

Worried...I need to find a flat for next year pretty soon, time is running out!

----------


## Pensive

Stressed.

----------


## Madhuri

Happy  :Biggrin: 

Bizzare things are have happened to me this entire week, and today as well  :Biggrin:  I was pleasantly surprised  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

closed off from reality

----------


## kaylee_shea1988

I feel tired!

----------


## Scheherazade

hyperactivehyperactivehyperactivehyperactivehypera ctivehyperactivehyperactivehyperactivehyperactiveh yperactive

*twiddles her thumbs and cartwheels around the room.

----------


## kilted exile

Happy

The sun has got his hat on
hip, hip, hip, hooray
the sun has got his hat on
and he's coming out to play

----------


## Domer121

jealous....

----------


## littlewing53

relieved...it's friday  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

not too good. :Frown:  think i drank one too many Coronas last night! :Sick:

----------


## Schokokeks

> not too good. think i drank one too many Coronas last night!


Oh, I'm sorry you're not feeling good. 
To cheer you up, I recall an ad on one of the buses in Dublin: it was a huge poster all along the vehicle's side, a blurry photograph with a man drinking a huge glass of beer obviously having a lot of fun, a party environment in the background. The huge letters on the left said: "KNOW THE ONE THAT'S ONE TOO MANY!"  :Biggrin: .

You'll get my recover-from-too-much-alcohol-cookies anyway  :Nod: .

----------


## vheissu

Speechless....and shocked at the same time.

----------


## Scheherazade

drained

----------


## Pensive

Dark.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Chipper. Just had an interesting conversation with the regional manager of UMA out in Saskatchewan regarding a Civil Engineering Design Technologist Job out that way. Went quite well I think......


May I say, good luck to you, Kilted!  :Smile: 

I feel relieved that this weekend is drawing to a close...

----------


## Madhuri

Stuffed. I have been eating and drinking all day long, and I feel as if I will burst. My tummy is full, and I should let it rest, but I dont know why I still want to eat  :Rolleyes:  I will surely burst tonight  :FRlol:

----------


## Countess

Disembodied. 

I think the diet soda has finally eaten holes in my brain. 

I left the bread where I keep the garbage bags/tin foil yesterday and the day before I placed the salsa in the cupboard with the China. I thought it was old and threw it out when I saw it, only to realize later my mistake.
A perfectly good jar of salsa, wasted.

I've slept 8 hours in the past two nights. I feel hung-over but don't drink.
Furthermore, I work a hard, manual labor job from 2-11. WTF is wrong with me that I can't sleep after that?

The big toe I broke a week ago has not yet healed.

All that I've managed today is clean my two bathrooms. That is pathetic.

To all of you: when I finally lose my faculties and descend permanently into madness/dementia, will you do whatever you can to get any coherent ramblings of mine published? Any royalties you make you can split with my son, and help send him through college.

Don't bother using money to keep me alive in an insane asylum somewhere or off the streets. Just let me die - I'd be happier that way.

Whoever gets to press first, wins.

----------


## Scheherazade

> drained


_Draineder..._

----------


## pinkmoon

*I woke up early this morning, and for some reason, i felt happy,
the I tried to guess Why am I feeling this much happiness, so after I finished 
serving breakfast, I remembered that today is My Birthday, so I felt happier 
so HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME.* :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Happy Birthday, Pinkmoon !!  :Bday 2: 

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

I am at the top of the world  :Banana:  YES !! That's how I feel !!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

Happy Birthday,Pinky :Smile: 

Maddie,wonderful feelings,are you on the top of skyscrapers? :Biggrin: 

feeling normal, ordinary day!

----------


## dramasnot6

> _Draineder..._


Aww I often get like that as well Scher. It's really terrible because you feel so hopeless and helpless.
I find what makes me better is a favorite movie or some inspirational quotes or your favorite poem of a happy nature.Or even just keeping yourself occupied for an hour by cooking or gardening or going for a brisk walk.


Today i feel...tired, went for a long hike in the morning. Hopefully I will regain enough energy to keep doing my essay!

----------


## Pendragon

, , , and

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww you should have put that in the emoticon thread Pen!  :Tongue: 
I hope you feel  :Thumbs Up:  soon.

----------


## Virgil

Terrible. This storm has flooded my basement. Lucky I put my books in plastic containers. But now I have to vacuum all the water and throw out the carpet.

----------


## HandyAndy

I am actually feeling great right now!!! I am in such a good mood!

 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

> Terrible. This storm has flooded my basement. Lucky I put my books in plastic containers. But now I have to vacuum all the water and throw out the carpet.


Sorry to hear about that.

Good luck with the insurance. I know they can be a real pain when it comes to flloding claims - especially if they think it can be blamed on any even slightly clogged drain

----------


## dramasnot6

Hope things get better Virgil!

Now I am sleepy...off to bed with me. G'night LitNet  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Good for now. Could change any second though. 

@Pendragon: I hope you get well soon!

----------


## Madhuri

Why do people comeback when its too late...... :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

A shadow......or rather a _shade_

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm kinda depressed right now :Frown:  , but I'm feeling like I might not be depressed tomorrow :Smile:  . 
I don't know if that made sense --oh well.

----------


## brokenheartpoet

emtional

----------


## ruhbr_ducky

Wonderful! It had been a beautiful sunny day and tomarrow can only get better!

----------


## kiz_paws

> Disembodied. 
> 
> I think the diet soda has finally eaten holes in my brain. 
> 
> I left the bread where I keep the garbage bags/tin foil yesterday and the day before I placed the salsa in the cupboard with the China. I thought it was old and threw it out when I saw it, only to realize later my mistake.
> A perfectly good jar of salsa, wasted.
> 
> I've slept 8 hours in the past two nights. I feel hung-over but don't drink.
> Furthermore, I work a hard, manual labor job from 2-11. WTF is wrong with me that I can't sleep after that?
> ...


Awwww, Countess, hang in there, you can do it! You are a very talented writer, and as of this message, I did not realize that you had a son, so best wishes to both of you. You will have better days, you shall see. Thinking of you and hoping that you can at least enjoy the little things....Kizzo!  :Smile: 

As for me, well, I feel a bit discombobulated (man I love that word, lol!), but rock on, people, rock on!!  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Really upset and worried...those poor poor students at virginia tech

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel sad and empty for Virginia Tech, as well. God Bless ... I am thinking of you....  :Frown:

----------


## Countess

Kiz Paws, is that Greta Garbo?

I've been touched by VA Tech, but more outraged how the media has covered it. They sound so happy to have news - "Live, this is * in Virginia reporting."

No emotion whatsoever other than excitement/energy. I don't understand it.

I hope everyone gets to feeling better. Lots of sick and depressed people here.

Hugs to all,
C

----------


## kiz_paws

> Kiz Paws, is that Greta Garbo?
> 
> I've been touched by VA Tech, but more outraged how the media has covered it. They sound so happy to have news - "Live, this is * in Virginia reporting."
> 
> No emotion whatsoever other than excitement/energy. I don't understand it.
> 
> I hope everyone gets to feeling better. Lots of sick and depressed people here.
> 
> Hugs to all,
> C


No it is Jean Harlow (please see my blog for a little blurb, if you wish).... thanks for asking!  :Smile: 

I agree with your sentiment about the media glorifying that they have a juicy story... that gets to me, too.

Take care!  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> No it is Jean Harlow (please see my blog for a little blurb, if you wish).... thanks for asking! 
> 
> I agree with your sentiment about the media glorifying that they have a juicy story... that gets to me, too.
> 
> Take care!


*Kiz*, you are a late night gal like me...only here it is 2PM! - not sure what time it is up there. I need to go to bed - I am really tired and I won't get any reading done tonight - darn. 
I probably told you this before, but I have a good friend who was crazy for Garbo and he is an artist and drew her picture and painted her all the time. He is really a good artist. I will have to dig up one of his pictures to send to you in PM. I had his b/w calling/business card with Garbo on the front. It was really great - will hunt for it. Lost somewhere in this house!

----------


## toni

I feel fine. just a bit messy. you see, I have bruises on my arms and my knee and I have no idea where it came from! I must be playing football in my dreams last night. (With Christiano Ronaldo? :FRlol: ) and I spilled dark pink nail polish on my hands, so I look lke an idiot now, I can't remove it properly and I was so bored ysterday I decided to cut my bangs. I thought it was a disaster but my mum said they were alright at least I don't look like a 10 year old. :Smile:

----------


## Countess

Kiz,

I always get Harlow and Garbo confused because the last names are so alike. (-; That's why I asked. Anyway, I like her too but I didn't want to say "Oh, I like Garbo too" if it was the other. (-:

----------


## kilted exile

Ill, sick, the right side of the face is so puffed up I look like I've gone 10 rounds with Tyson

----------


## Nightshade

> Ill, sick, the right side of the face is so puffed up I look like I've gone 10 rounds with Tyson


yikes.... I hope you fell better soon


I feel messy ( why is it I can nevr cook without getting food down my front?

----------


## Madhuri

I feel alright. My evening didn't go well, too many disappointments, and on top of it all, this hot hot hot weather is not helping.

----------


## kilted exile

> yikes.... I hope you fell better soon


Thankee, I have my big mug of Bovril & a bowl of mushroom soup which should help with feeling better

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel tired and sick :Sick:

----------


## manolia

depressed

----------


## Madhuri

Unsure of what's going on around me, and what will unfold ...

----------


## TurkeyBLT

Tired. 3 Hours before school and I haven't slept. 
What's wrong with me...?

perhaps depression, which I disagree since there isn't any reason to be...
I've got everything I need here...

----------


## hyperinsomnia

For some reason I feel on top of the world!

I've been lied to and lied to and lied to and I just found out yesterday.

I feel liberated and elated  :Biggrin:

----------


## Asa Adams

> Thankee, I have my big mug of Bovril & a bowl of mushroom soup which should help with feeling better


Bovril. Isn't that beef flavouring?

I feel Ok. A little tired. Sick of hostile takeovers at work. Going to chill on the couch, read and enjoy the company of thoughts.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dramasnot6

Ah-the company of thoughts. Friends of the mind visiting from the soul.

Sick of everything today, and now physically sick from too much chocolate consumption.

----------


## Pensive

Worried.

----------


## Moira

Happy, my frineds and i finaly booked tickets and go on vacation in Tunisia .......... hurray.....

----------


## Uncle Lar

*Well.*

----------


## muhsin

very hot.......

----------


## kiz_paws

> *Kiz*, you are a late night gal like me...only here it is 2PM! - not sure what time it is up there. I need to go to bed - I am really tired and I won't get any reading done tonight - darn. 
> I probably told you this before, but I have a good friend who was crazy for Garbo and he is an artist and drew her picture and painted her all the time. He is really a good artist. I will have to dig up one of his pictures to send to you in PM. I had his b/w calling/business card with Garbo on the front. It was really great - will hunt for it. Lost somewhere in this house!


Sometimes I just drink too much of my favorite beverage (I think everyone knows what that is by now, lol) and then wind up here, at my computer for a nice long stay, hee-hee! I also really like Garbo, probably that whole era of the Glam Girls is my favorite, just something about those styles, I guess.  :Smile: 




> Kiz,
> 
> I always get Harlow and Garbo confused because the last names are so alike. (-; That's why I asked. Anyway, I like her too but I didn't want to say "Oh, I like Garbo too" if it was the other. (-:


Yes, I know what you mean, lol! And I really like your avatar -- is it our favorite Countess?  :Smile: 




> For some reason I feel on top of the world!
> 
> I've been lied to and lied to and lied to and I just found out yesterday.
> 
> I feel liberated and elated


There is nothing quite like this kind of liberation, nothing.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

A whole range of emotions I felt today, now, is the time for solitude.

----------


## Poetess

I am feeling okaaaaaaaaay!!! my nose hurts a LITTLE bit just when I touch it and squeeze..
yay I have a nose pierce now

----------


## Madhuri

> I am feeling okaaaaaaaaay!!! my nose hurts a LITTLE bit just when I touch it and squeeze..
> yay I have a nose pierce now



Really? I had my nose pierced too, a couple of months back. It hurts initially.

----------


## Themis

Depends. Right now: good. The moment I start looking at the many terrible things my examinator will supposedly do (according to fellow students) on Monday:  :Bawling:

----------


## Weisinheimer

not terrible, which is really good.

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel good cuz I actually got a lot done today, surprizingly...  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Wiser (still none the older)

----------


## Bookworm89

Upset and alone...

----------


## Idril

sore but excited

----------


## Madhuri

Not good  :Frown:  Its verrryyy hot. By the time I reached office today I had no energy left to work. On top of it my head feels heavy, and I dont know how I caught this cold. Maybe because of the hot and cold tempertatures I have to be in, inside it's good, but outside the temp difference is by 20 degree C. This is not fair !!  :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

tierd ands I have to leave in 5 minutes to go work a ten and a half hour shift  :Sick: , its not that I dont love work its just ..................

----------


## Reccura

I know what you mean, although I've never had a work... I feel terribly hot!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Not too bad, not too bad; better than what they expect from me to be...

----------


## hyperinsomnia

I'm full of happy and I don't know why =]

----------


## vheissu

Tired of studying all day....

----------


## Domer121

odd....on a coffee high..not looking forward to the coffee low....or work....or studying..but otherwise feeling good :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Nervous, very nervous.

----------


## dramasnot6

dreamy, worried, dreamy...and then stressed.

----------


## THX-1138

tired

----------


## Pensive

Highly imaginative that it's getting scary.

----------


## Themis

Did I mention that I'm feeling nervous?

----------


## optimisticnad

I've had to go through five pages of posts to find this thread! Just so i can complain about my day! See how determined we women are to nag and complain...theres no chance u men ever escaping. 

First day back after easter. so so so tired. woke up at 6.30 am. exhausted. 
(hell, thats a bloody short complaint! ten minutes of searching just to write one line?)

----------


## kiz_paws

LoL, Opti, head for the Coffee Only thread, relax and vent a little!

How do I feel? Well, a bit sore as I have not sat down this entire day! Sheesh  :Flare:

----------


## Asa Adams

tired

----------


## Niamh

sleeply but at least its my day off so i can sleep and rest and take it easy!
Until my mam decides that i should go look at wardrobes and i go out for a few jars with my friends later! (trying to tempt then to my fav haunt by the mentioning of cheep coctails!) :FRlol:

----------


## muhsin

Almost alright. Yes,almost because I had heard of something very bad yesterday happened in my country.
Don't ask me what is that.......ok? :Idea:

----------


## Themis

Very, very, VERY happy.  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

wondering if I'm ever going to get over this annoying cold. :Sick:

----------


## Madhuri

Fed up of everything ~sigh~

----------


## dumwitliteratur

hmmmm....i'm not so sure yet...i guess i'll have to wait and see

----------


## manolia

I am sooooooo angry today. The forums have a soothing energy though..

----------


## Madhuri

Hurt  :Bawling:  I just bit my tongue  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

Eerie.

----------


## Bluebiird

*I'm feeling extremely good. My IT work's as good as done, I just need to print it after school. YAHOOOOOOOO!*

----------


## kathycf

Crummy. I have a headache in addition to the sneaking suspicion I should never express my opinions. I keep running into that problem, should learn to keep my feelings to myself. Why can't I ever learn that....

----------


## littlewing53

on a clear day i can see forever...amen

----------


## Madhuri

Very stressed  :Frown:

----------


## kathycf

> Crummy. I have a headache in addition to the sneaking suspicion I should never express my opinions. I keep running into that problem, should learn to keep my feelings to myself. Why can't I ever learn that....


You know, families can be a real pain....my father is the most opinionated, bull headed person and never takes the time to listen to anybody else.  :Flare:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You know, families can be a real pain....my father is the most opinionated, bull headed person and never takes the time to listen to anybody else.


Feelings needs to be expressed. Keeping feelings to yourself or supressing feelings can come out in deviant forms?

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleepless.

----------


## Susie_Q

bored. am still at work and still have loadsa work to do!!

----------


## optimisticnad

this for all those people who feel like....losers, who never stop complaining and so on - dont worry i mean myself befor you
'One thing I'd just like to say here to all those miserable gits who whinge on about how they have such bad luck that they never win anything. Well think about this: out of 40 million sperm, you were the only one to get to the egg. Just by being conceived you've won the greatest, biggest, swimming race on earth. The odds on the National bloody Lottery are only fourteen million to one. Cheer up!' 

From
'Stop the ride: I want to get off' Dave Courtney (autobiography of a thug-turned saint, well kinda anyway) 

I've just realised that the above quote is perhaps more about men? No? But it still cheered me up a little.

----------


## Domer121

more tired than I have ever been before..went to bed at 5:30am.....should still be asleep..but I have to go to work......it is gonna be a very long day..

----------


## kathycf

> Feelings needs to be expressed. Keeping feelings to yourself or supressing feelings can come out in deviant forms?


Oh, I express myself...most of the time rather too well. Which is why I get myself into trouble sometimes.  :FRlol:  

(I agree, bottling feelings up can be unhealthy)

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh, I express myself...most of the time rather too well. Which is why I get myself into trouble sometimes.


Ah I see you are a trouble causer then :-)

----------


## kathycf

> Ah I see you are a trouble causer then :-)


Not usually on purpose.  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling pensive today.

----------


## quasimodo1

Dear Pensive; i'm feeling depensive and too busy. also distracted by "important" details. quasimodo1

----------


## vheissu

Sad.....I didn't get the job I wanted for September  :Frown:

----------


## Durgamol

impatient and angry - when he will come so i will leave this awful office :Flare:

----------


## J A S M I N E S

Happy 4 no reason  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

As if given a lot of my favourite chocolates to eat. Yes, a time to be happy is now! It's a holiday tomorrow!

----------


## Themis

Bad.  :Frown: 

I just managed to fall down the stairs. That hurts!

----------


## vheissu

Ouch!That really must have hurt...hope you'll feel better soon!

----------


## Scheherazade

restless

----------


## Durgamol

sleepy

----------


## eleniel

Glad my finals are over.

----------


## vheissu

worried.

----------


## kathycf

Suddenly and completely offended! Wow, I am so out of here.

----------


## Pensive

I feel as if I have just woke up and have come across some realisations.

----------


## Reccura

> I feel as if I have just woke up and have come across some realisations.


Really? I'm refreshed because I'm online!! It's BEEN a long time...

----------


## Pensive

> Really? I'm refreshed because I'm online!! It's BEEN a long time...


Yes, realised that it was a time to study.  :Tongue:  

At the moment, I feel sleepless. Last night I had already spent thinking/making stories which was no doubt fun, but there is nothing better than a nice sound sleep at night! I wish I could sleep...

----------


## Weisinheimer

bored

----------


## Shalot

I feel good and I think its all because of the Diet Coke Plus I had earlier. (it has vitamins in it)  :Nod:

----------


## Niamh

I'm tired... i've been in and out of the hospital since yesterday as my dad isnt well. need a good sleep but alas i'm back in work a 6am tomorrow.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I hope your dad gets better soon, Niamh.

I feel lazy.

----------


## vheissu

Best wishes for your dad Niamh and hope you get some rest soon!

I am...hmmm...fed up of reading about microbiology. It's getting too much!

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm tired... i've been in and out of the hospital since yesterday as my dad isnt well. need a good sleep but alas i'm back in work a 6am tomorrow.


Hope he feels better soon, Niam.

----------


## Shalot

had a small procedure done today and painkiller is wearing off.

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Idril

overwhelmed and ill-prepared, not a good combination.  :FRlol:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> had a small procedure done today and painkiller is wearing off.


ouch! I know what that's like, I got my wisdom teeth removed not too long ago. The painkillers just don't last long enough. Not fun. I hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Domer121

very chilled out and happy... :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> I'm tired... i've been in and out of the hospital since yesterday as my dad isnt well. need a good sleep but alas i'm back in work a 6am tomorrow.


Niamh, I hope he gets better soon.

----------


## Niamh

Thanks everyone. We are still waiting to here whats wrong. He was supposed to go for a scan today but it was cancelled. cant remember what it was though! CRT, MRI, CAT?
He's had fifteen vials of blood taken for tests- 6 first and then another 9 cause his liver/kidney function came back irregular. he also might have to get his gall-blatter removed. but thankfully his fever, temperature and blood pressure have all gone down now so the risk of another stroke is gone.
Just playing the waiting game at the mo....He's been in since wednesday.

----------


## Shalot

> Suddenly and completely offended! Wow, I am so out of here.


Ew did I do it? Did I say something? Alright, well, bye.  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

Brain dead and xhausted.

----------


## downing

> Brain dead and xhausted.



I'm sorry Virgil that you're exhausted. What about trying a small ''vacantion'' in this weekend? I guess it would help you.


As for me, I feel extreme happiness and free! Had a great party yesterday with my colleagues and it was great!!!!!!

----------


## Niamh

hungover :Frown:

----------


## Logos

> I'm tired... i've been in and out of the hospital since yesterday as my dad isnt well. need a good sleep but alas i'm back in work a 6am tomorrow.


I'm so sorry to hear this Niamh  :Frown:  you hang in there!

----------


## Janine

*Niamh*, I hope things have improved for your dad by today. I am so sorry to hear of it. Hopefully it is gallbladder - that operation usually is complicated and one gets out of the hospital nowdays in record time. As Logos, says hang in there. We are thinking about you. 
With concern, J

----------


## Bakiryu

Niamh, hope everything goes well.

----------


## Nightshade

Nimah sending you all the good thoughts I can muster...

How do I feel? I feel another miagrane coming on I should probly switch the computer off and camp in the bath wher its nice and cool and safley close enough to a toilet in the event I need to vomit... :Sick: 

I am so unhealthy these days ...this is it from tomorrow no more junk food Im going back on a diet and I am going to get _healthy_


or atleast a little bit more fit like.

*sigh*

----------


## eleniel

Headache. All day. Other than that I'm good.

----------


## browneyedbailey

blank ( but my life always seems that way)

----------


## Pensive

Thoughtful.

----------


## Aunty-lion

Tired. I need to go home and get into bed.....

----------


## Niamh

tired.
Thank you everyone.

----------


## Silvia

fed up with History

----------


## brokenheartpoet

Good day

----------


## J A S M I N E S

Not Good Or Bad

----------


## toni

Aching all over. These past days I have been running waaay too mucho.

----------


## vheissu

Another dull day of studying has begun....and I have a headache  :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

hungry


 :Nod:

----------


## muhsin

stressed

----------


## Aunty-lion

Why stressed Muhsin?

I am feeling...wired! Just wrote an essay on Oscar Wilde and now I'm all switched on for analysis.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Why stressed Muhsin?


May be girl/boy trouble ;-)

Just kididn :-)




> I am feeling...wired! Just wrote an essay on Oscar Wilde and now I'm all switched on for analysis.


[/quote]

wired or weird? :-)

----------


## Madhuri

scooty-obsessed  :Rolleyes:  I hate being obsessed for anything  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Idiotic. I am starting to talk to myself, and oh I imagine such dark stories and I enjoy making them up. Does this show I am a pessimist or does this show that I find dark stories more emotional and fun to develop? 

Oh and I have started to ponder so much.

----------


## Aunty-lion

> May be girl/boy trouble ;-)
> 
> Just kididn :-)


wired or weird? :-)[/QUOTE]

No typo there. I was totally wired, as in, switched on. Do people use that as an adjective in other countries? Maybe not.

Nothing wrong with boy/girl trouble my dear. I miss it. I sometimes wish I was still angsting over boys and/or girls. But then I remember how nice it is to have permanent cuddles, and I'm glad for my beloved. Aw. :Blush:

----------


## malwethien

a little bored...and lazy....

----------


## Madhuri

Nervous.

----------


## Madhuri

I hate this feeling  :Frown:  It makes me weak.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> No typo there. I was totally wired, as in, switched on.


I thought it may have been a typo - after all reading Oscar Wilde can make you kind of weird sometimes - love that dare not speak it's name?... ;-) :-)




> Nothing wrong with boy/girl trouble my dear.


LOL :-) I guess not :-) 




> But then I remember how nice it is to have permanent cuddles, and I'm glad for my beloved. Aw.


Luck you :-)

Today I feel uncertain - uncertain as the British Weather...

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Happy.. and a bit lazy

----------


## Shipra

waiting!

----------


## Shipra

waiting for something to happen that can make me feel something.. hey by the way what was ur ques buddy? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm wait..

----------


## Pensive

Lala lalalala lala lalalala lala lalalalalalalalalalalalalala. I guess I ain't supposed to be feeling that when there is so much work at hand (damn my laziness) but I can't help feeling so!

----------


## muhsin

Cool........

----------


## Niamh

tired...but whats new!

----------


## Nightshade

Like a great big lump of laziness.

----------


## Niamh

> Like a great big lump of laziness.


i know how that feels. i've only finally motivated myself to get dressed! :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

Sad. The tree I loved would be cut.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Sad. The tree I loved would be cut.


It has to be done so that love can renew itself...

----------


## Madhuri

Breathless......

----------


## Pensive

> It has to be done so that love can renew itself...


Cutting a tree doesn't mean re-newing it... In fact it means losing it.

----------


## THX-1138

blah.....ugh

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Cutting a tree doesn't mean re-newing it... In fact it means losing it.


Not really - cut tree can give out new shoot from its stump - thus the renewal begins :-)

I feel horizontally parked in a parallel universe ;-)

----------


## Pensive

> Not really - cut tree can give out new shoot from its stump - thus the renewal begins :-)
> 
> I feel horizontally parked in a parallel universe ;-)


Then it wouldn't be the same tree...at first it would be a tiny plant...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Then it wouldn't be the same tree...at first it would be a tiny plant...


A shoot growing from the stump of the tree that is cut down is the same tree ;-)

Size is not that important - ask any...erm perhaps not...;-) - use your Imagination :-)


I feel drowning in a Sea of Troubles...

----------


## Pensive

> A shoot growing from the stump of the tree that is cut down is the same tree ;-)
> 
> Size is not that important - ask any...erm perhaps not...;-) - use your Imagination :-)


Nah, it's not the same tree still. What if a person has painted the branches of a tree and it is cut. The same coloured portion wouldn't appear by its own or would it?  :Tongue: 

Oh as for imagination, one needs some conditions to practice it.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Fed up of everything....... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Captain Pike

Grateful

----------


## Idril

put in my place

----------


## Shalot

> put in my place


did you get _told_? 

well, here's how I'm feeling. It's Friday night and I put in a full work week and have been recovering from some _crap_. So I feel completely drained.

BTW: Happy Friday (but I guess to those of you that work weekends Happy Friday doesn't mean much to you....oh well)

----------


## Madhuri

I feel as if I am in a maze and I don't know my way out.

----------


## Pensive

> I feel as if I am in a maze and I don't know my way out.


But you have to figure out the way! That's what mazes are for.  :Smile: 

I feel as if I need badly natural cold air to breathe in.

----------


## Shalot

I never thought I would do this, but I am going to have to take a break from this forum for while. Talk to all ya'll later. I am in a bad mood and I can't seem to post without being snippy so I am going to go recharge for a while.

Bye!!!

----------


## Bii

dreadful (had the 'flu 6 days now - yack)

----------


## kathycf

> I never thought I would do this, but I am going to have to take a break from this forum for while. Talk to all ya'll later. I am in a bad mood and I can't seem to post without being snippy so I am going to go recharge for a while.
> 
> Bye!!!


Aww, hope you recharge and come back soon. Take care. 

I have decided to start posting more again. My hiatus wasn't really one, as I think the longest I went was two days before loggin in. I posted here and there and wrote some blog entries. But, my posting was definitely cut down. I think I am going to have to go to LitNet Anonymous meetings for my forum addiction.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Pennyless  :Bawling: 

I spent a fortune yesterday, and today again I _have_ to do it. Why is it that I save for months and then it's gone in a few minutes? ~sigh~ Why can't I have a real money plant, so that I don't have to worry about money _and_ saving it too?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lost_tinkerbell

stressed and tired from stressing

----------


## AdoreroDio

Absolutely possitively wonderful!

edit: I wish I could share the joy with you guys! (^:

----------


## kilted exile

:Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## Madhuri

I feel like scratching my nose, it's itching  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Absolutely possitively wonderful!
> 
> edit: I wish I could share the joy with you guys! (^:


Do tell!  :Smile: 

As for me, zombiesque.

----------


## Virgil

Very full. Mama's great cooking!!  :Wink:

----------


## Aunty-lion

I am feeling very very bad/sad today.
I woke up today only to have a fight with my partner (we hardly ever fight), I have to ask my teacher for an extension because I haven't written the speech I'm supposed to give tomorrow, and the reason I haven't written it is because I just found out my uncle has cancer this weekend. We are very close.

What a bum day/couple of days.....

grumblegrumblemoanmoan...

----------


## Niamh

I'm very happy! My dad got out of hospital today!


(Aunty Lion- Am really sorry to hear about your uncle)

----------


## Scheherazade

amused

----------


## Madhuri

> I'm very happy! My dad got out of hospital today!


That's some good news, Niamh. I hope he feels better soon. 

I am feeling good  :Biggrin:  It has been a good productive day so far.

----------


## vheissu

anxious, worried and a bit happy: last exam tomorrow!!

----------


## muhsin

disappointed.......

----------


## kathycf

Dizzy, tired and unwell.

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel creative .... tons of ideas .... not enough time!

Also sorry to hear of your uncle, aunty lion. Hope you are doing better, Kathy, and Niamh, I am glad that your dad is out of hospital -- take care everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## manolia

..better

----------


## Niamh

Annoyed and upset. Why is it that men just dont get it? I mean when you tell them how you are feeling and ask them to show you some respect they think its a personal attack and that what you are really saying is 'i dont like you anymore.' Maybe we should just stick babel fishes in their ears so they can understand us properly!

----------


## Captain Pike

The word is we are getting an inch of snow tonight! Now, I've got no real gripe against snow, but alright already. Sheesh!

----------


## kiz_paws

I am feeling content but wish I could stick to one idea at a time...

----------


## kathycf

Tired....why the heck aren't I in bed?

----------


## Pensive

Speechless. 

I hardly ever feel like this...

----------


## Madhuri

Drained and a little upset.

----------


## loneangel

:Yawnb:  tired and mad :Flare:  


today was senier skip day and I came to school

----------


## Hyatt07

Trapped.

----------


## Nightshade

bunged up  :Sick:

----------


## vheissu

Happy!! Exams are over  :Biggrin:  

But it's scary at the same time, only one year left.....

----------


## Madhuri

not like working  :Frown: 

The weather is so pleasant outside, and I am stuck up inside in this office.  :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

I'm very annoyed.... Some one has been frauding my credit card! I've never been the china, taiwain or Tokyo!

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I'm very annoyed.... Some one has been frauding my credit card! I've never been the china, taiwain or Tokyo!


That is just terrible. 

They deserve choking with their Fortune Cookie!

----------


## Niamh

> That is just terrible. 
> 
> They deserve choking with their Fortune Cookie!


They've spent about 500 since the beginning of the month! Its being investigated now! oh i'm so pissed Off! :Flare:

----------


## Pensive

Angry.

----------


## Domer121

Cheer up^ :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: .... Euphoric..

----------


## ElissaDido

Annoyed, bored and apprehensive.

----------


## muhsin

Tired...

----------


## kathycf

> I'm very annoyed.... Some one has been frauding my credit card! I've never been the china, taiwain or Tokyo!


Holy cow, Niamh, that's awful. I think your passport should provide proof that you haven't travelled to those countries, shouldn't it?

----------


## Niamh

yes and thankfully my bank believes me too! they said i dont have to pay as there where things on my card that were still pending authurisation, and i didnt even know what the company looking for it was. I only got my statement on thursday and rang them straight away when i saw all the stuff on it. What caught my attention was the word Taipai taiwan. I was like 'what hang on a minute!' and that was it. I'm lucky i caught them early as they could have potentially got me for €3000.

I even wrote a curse of a poem for the frauders.

to make matters worse i ended up hurting my back in work that evening. had a bad day!

----------


## Jessika

confused

----------


## Madhuri

Miserable  :Frown: 

I do know the remedy, but I have decided that I will not do it. So it amounts to even more misery  :Frown:  .

----------


## Jessika

> Miserable 
> 
> I do know the remedy, but I have decided that I will not do it. So it amounts to even more misery  .


Your comment has made me think, Madhauri.. if you (I, we, someone) know the remedy to feel better, why is it that we do not go for the solution?? Instead, we 'prefer'(?) suffering??

I ask myself this question. If I know how to feel better, then, why is it that I dont even try it?
Is it because we fear the possibility that the solution fails and we prefer not to lose all hope (100% of it) ?

By the way.. today I'm feeling.. kinda resigned.. sad.

Well, just thinking.. We should do a *sadness strike* or something similar xD

Have a nice day (try to!! I will!)  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

exhausted.

----------


## muhsin

Unhappy.........

----------


## Weisinheimer

It seems like everyone's been kinda down lately. I feel empty.

----------


## kilted exile

Tired & Incredibly P.O'ed. I hate people all of them.

----------


## Domer121

Hiding out at a coffee shop not wanting to go home...... :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

Not too good. Party in the house last night cuz my sister is heading off to Austrailia. I think i had 13 tia marias and coke. not sure lost count... think i should go back to bed...

----------


## Pensive

Better than yesterday. My computer has started to work finally! But not as good as I had expected to be feeling in the very start of summer vacations...

----------


## Elly_blue

Wow, what a depressing mood around here :Tongue:  
But iI can't say I feel better than most of you..kind of tired, I guess it's beause of this weather

----------


## Niamh

so bored i just spent the last two hours curling my hair.

----------


## samercury

> so bored i just spent the last two hours curling my hair.


o__o you really must be bored

----------


## Niamh

yep! you dont know the half of it!

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Miserable 
> 
> I do know the remedy, but I have decided that I will not do it. So it amounts to even more misery  .



I'm sorry to hear that, Madhuri. I hope that you sort it out and have the blessing of being able to do what you know is right and good.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> I'm sorry to hear that, Madhuri. I hope that you sort it out and have the blessing of being able to do what you know is right and good.


I did what I had thought I won't do, and I am glad that I did it, because it has only brought me nearer to a decision that I have been meaning to take for a long time now. I just couldn't convince myself that I was doing the right thing, but now I am almost certain. Thanks Shout.

How have you been? Don't see you around much? Studies and all going well?  :Smile: 

Today I am feeling full of energy and refreshed.

----------


## Madhuri

I feel great, right now... :Biggrin:  I took my first ever interview  :Banana:  It feels so good to be on the other side of the table.

----------


## Niamh

tired. but alas.. i must work! (would rather sleep!)

----------


## muhsin

feeling coolllll!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Really good.  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

platchy

----------


## Pensive

I feel happy but mad when my mind lurks to the fact that the CD I bought is not working!

----------


## vheissu

I have a cold...there must be something in London because I always seem to catch a cold when I come here! Anyway, it's good to be back on litnet even if it is for 1 hour (I'm in a very crowded net cafe...)

----------


## Pensive

Extremely well! Had a splendid day.  :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

Superb beyond human reckoning!  :Smile:   :Biggrin:  
(new Dream Theater album is out - and it is _amazing_!  :Thumbs Up:  )

----------


## Pensive

Good, living in the yesterday.

----------


## Virgil

Sleepy and relaxed.

----------


## Niamh

Like crap. I think i have conjunctivitis in my left eye.

----------


## Goodfella

Abnormal

----------


## Pensive

Good. I am laughing a way too much today!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Domer121

Excited about taking a holiday this weekend...Cabin here I come!

----------


## Weisinheimer

calm




> Like crap. I think i have conjunctivitis in my left eye.


I hope you feel better soon, Niamh.

----------


## tulysg1982

depressed and tired looking for a change

----------


## kathycf

I was fine earlier, but find now I am in a real crap mood.

----------


## quasimodo1

To Kathycf: Two days ago I thought all the floors were falling. Everything goes away if you wait long enough. Big help. quasimodo1

----------


## muhsin

> Extremely well! Had a splendid day.


Wish I too had as you had. But I have an exact opposite of yours.

----------


## dramasnot6

Naughty...and stressed.

----------


## quasimodo1

a little stressed, just made three postings and they just went out into the ether and disappeared. these machines!

----------


## Pensive

> Wish I too had as you had. But I have an exact opposite of yours.


Perhaps you would have such a day some other day.  :Biggrin:  

I feel dizzy.

----------


## Madhuri

Mentally I feel happy, but physically I have a sprain in my neck.

----------


## Scheherazade

Busy, busy, busy!

----------


## kathycf

Today is a pretty good day. My best friend's little girl is graduating from pre-school. I didn't think they marked such an occasion, but no matter. I am going tonight and it should be fun. They will have a little ceremony, the kids will sing a song and then I guess we will have pizza.  :Smile:  She goes to kindergarten this fall, I cannot believe how fast time flies. 




> To Kathycf: Two days ago I thought all the floors were falling. Everything goes away if you wait long enough. Big help. quasimodo1


It goes away, but has the bad habit of returning frequently. Thanks for your thoughtfulness.  :Smile:

----------


## Demona

Useless is probably the right word. You can't beat the red-tape, can you?...

----------


## dramasnot6

disorientated

----------


## ktd222

I feel like a million pesos

HI DRAM.!!!! Nice to see you back :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

HI KTD!! How has it been over there? and how are your socks?
I have missed you!

----------


## ktd222

> HI KTD!! How has it been over there? and how are your socks?
> I have missed you!


My socks are mismatched and missing, as usual. Other than that, I'm excellent! Glad to see toni didn't abduct and move you to another planet :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy, well at the moment. Have just woken up actually. *yawns*

----------


## Themis

Sick. And that's mean! Tommorrow, I wanted to go the cinema! And eat sushi. *sigh*  :Sick:

----------


## muhsin

> Perhaps you would have such a day some other day.


Amin. Thanks.

----------


## muhsin

Scared...........

----------


## Monica

hot......... it's so hot today and I played tennis in the morning........ HOOOOOT

----------


## Elly_blue

I feel absolutely GREAT today. Somehow everything seems to go the way I want it..(*knock on wood*) :Thumbs Up:  Plus, the weather is wonderfull!!!

----------


## Themis

Yes. Alas, it IS wonderful. 30 °C  :Bawling:

----------


## ktd222

Very powerful.

----------


## Domer121

very relaxed.....

----------


## Niamh

tired. couldnt sleep last night. It was so warm and humid. And this is only June! Its going to get worse!

----------


## dramasnot6

Dried out.

----------


## quasimodo1

Feeling a bit up from yesterday and that was a good day. You are on early Scher.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling better as compared to two hours ago when the electricity was gone, and I was feeling as if I would pass out. It was so hot, and no fan let alone an Air Conditioner. The temperature is 47 C. And they have quitted the electricity thrice today. Machines can be damaged! Damn it!  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

> I am feeling better as compared to two hours ago when the electricity was gone, and I was feeling as if I would pass out. It was so hot, and no fan let alone an Air Conditioner. The temperature is 47 C. And they have quitted the electricity thrice today. Machines can be damaged! Damn it!


This happens a lot here too, Pensy. It drives me crazy...... :Frown:  You can have all the machinery, but what can one do if there's no electricity??

----------


## Pensive

> This happens a lot here too, Pensy. It drives me crazy...... You can have all the machinery, but what can one do if there's no electricity??


Me too. In Karachi in an area, the electricity has been for about two (or was it three?) days continuously, and people are miserable. Many are standing against it. It usually goes off here quite a lot (on my math exam, it went for five hours at night when I was studying had to use candle instead) but it never happens this much. I hope it stops.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

i've got heart burn. Not feeling great...

----------


## GrayFoxDown

I'm feeling as old as Methuselah (and probably look it) but a little younger than tomorrow. Fortunately, my wife, who is young and alert, is always here for my emotional rescue and similar therapy.

----------


## kathycf

Ignored and invalidated.

----------


## Video Drone

Worried, depressed... Exams coming, I didn't study because I'm lazy because I fail at life.

----------


## ktd222

My back is sore

----------


## aeroport

> My back is sore


Likewise! Been practicing the piano this evening.

----------


## SeleneMB

tired a

----------


## Bluebiird

*Feeling okay today. Dying to dig into my lunch though. Didn't eat at break, had an exam, though I did eat breakfast.*

----------


## Haven

It's Monday, so guess... :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

frustrated

----------


## Domer121

Amazing...

----------


## Pensive

I don't know, perhaps angry or perhaps not. 

At night electricity went off and for seven hours it didn't come. I couldn't sleep at all, read a book in the candle-light and eyes ached. In the morning when it came, I got the chance of setting up book-shelves (and giving my room a more tidy look) which was a kind of very good seeing how lazy I am when it comes to house-works. Then went to sleep. 

Butm when I woke up then electricity went off again for a lot of time, and it felt like hell. It was extremely hot!

Now it's back but I am unable to decide how I am feeling today - over all - happy for being a little less lazy or annoyed for these electricity problems? 

*ponders*

----------


## Niamh

angry :Mad: 




> I don't know, perhaps angry or perhaps not. 
> 
> At night electricity went off and for seven hours it didn't come. I couldn't sleep at all, read a book in the candle-light and eyes ached. In the morning when it came, I got the chance of setting up book-shelves (and giving my room a more tidy look) which was a kind of very good seeing how lazy I am when it comes to house-works. Then went to sleep. 
> 
> Butm when I woke up then electricity went off again for a lot of time, and it felt like hell. It was extremely hot!
> 
> Now it's back but I am unable to decide how I am feeling today - over all - happy for being a little less lazy or annoyed for these electricity problems? 
> 
> *ponders*


thats been happening a lot lately Pensive. The heat must be sufficating!

----------


## muhsin

perplexed...

----------


## quasimodo1

To Bluebird: Are you the bluebird of happiness aka the bluebird in the movie..."K-Pax" with Kevin Spacey? quasimodo1

----------


## quasimodo1

To Pensive: check out the Emily D. poem fragment in questions only. It's all about electricity. quasi

----------


## GrayFoxDown

Me and I my shadow aren't talking. I can no longer tolerate his following me around.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Me and I my shadow aren't talking. I can no longer tolerate his following me around.


 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## GrayFoxDown

> 


 My shadow agrees. I, on the other hand, agree to disagree to agree.....Mine host, bring me wine and one hard boiled egg...make that two hard boiled eggs (and one duck egg).

----------


## quasimodo1

To Kathycf: I am feeling today ignored and a little validated. To feel ignored and invalidated and suffering the slings and arrows is to be alive albeit not the more positive aspect. I love your postings and think your feelings don't match the perception of others, especially this other. quasimodo1

----------


## muhsin

Refreshed.....

----------


## Bluebiird

> To Bluebird: Are you the bluebird of happiness aka the bluebird in the movie..."K-Pax" with Kevin Spacey? quasimodo1



*More like the dragon of insanity 

Feeling good. A bit bored but good.*

----------


## Weisinheimer

disappointed

----------


## Madhuri

Good  :Biggrin:  The weather has been nice, so is my mood.  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Angry......

----------


## Pensive

Good, I have finally adjusted my sleeping timings now!

----------


## kiz_paws

I am happy, but not as happy as the massive swarms of mosquitoes that have deemed it necessary to invade.....  :Alien:

----------


## Bluebiird

*I'm bored.*

----------


## dramasnot6

Agitated.

*hands bluebiird a rubik's cube*

----------


## ktd222

I think hip replacement is in the near future

----------


## Virgil

> I think hip replacement is in the near future


Although not in the near future, I was just thinking this minutes about me ago. My hip feels funny and I'm feeling yesterday's workout. But you are way younger than me KTD. Are you sure?

----------


## ktd222

> Although not in the near future, I was just thinking this minutes about me ago. My hip feels funny and I'm feeling yesterday's workout. But you are way younger than me KTD. Are you sure?


Sorry to hear that. Self diagnos yourself now and we can see if our symptoms are similar. 
I don't know. Maybe I'm just not eating right. Maybe I need to stretch once in a while before strenuous excercise. I don't know. If it's not one thing, it is another.

----------


## Bluebiird

> Agitated.
> 
> *hands bluebiird a rubik's cube*


*That's how I feel after trying to sort out a rubik's cube. I only ever manage a side.*

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel like laughing today ... it is all those posts of Niamh's that crack me up!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

But I am sorry to hear of ktd and Virgil having hip troubles ... you guys take care, kay?  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

awful... but a bit amused my little sister just calmy informed me that I feel awful because " your probably a bit concussed". 
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## quasimodo1

relieved "The sun shone, having no alternative, on the nothing new" Samuel Beckett

----------


## Niamh

> I feel like laughing today ... it is all those posts of Niamh's that crack me up!   
> 
> But I am sorry to hear of ktd and Virgil having hip troubles ... you guys take care, kay?


Good to hear i keep you entertained! :Tongue:  



> awful... but a bit amused my little sister just calmy informed me that I feel awful because " your probably a bit concussed".


 :Tongue:  what hat did she pull that one out of! Sometimes i wish i had a little sister!

Irate. Have been up since 3.45am this morning and i'm up at 3.45 again tomorrow morning. Problem is, is that its now 9.20pm, I'm so tired and ache from work this morning, feel like someones made me run to wicklow and back with a donkey over my shoulders and i really want to sleep. But guess what? Its still bright out! And i cant sleep when its light and i dont have a foggy dew where my eye mask has vanished to! So i'm basicly up for work in little over six hours and i only had about three broken hours of sleep last night. :Bawling:

----------


## quasimodo1

To Bluebird: I'm chairman of the bored "We all devise images of ourselves sufficient enough to deny our nothingness" Guy de Maupassaunt

----------


## Nightshade

> Good to hear i keep you entertained! 
> 
> 
>  what hat did she pull that one out of! Sometimes i wish i had a little sister!
> 
> Irate. Have been up since 3.45am this morning and i'm up at 3.45 again tomorrow morning. Problem is, is that its now 9.20pm, I'm so tired and ache from work this morning, feel like someones made me run to wicklow and back with a donkey over my shoulders and i really want to sleep. But guess what? Its still bright out! And i cant sleep when its light and i dont have a foggy dew where my eye mask has vanished to! So i'm basicly up for work in little over six hours and i only had about three broken hours of sleep last night.


Well on wedensday I sat down on a chair only to have it smash to pieces ( and Im talking almost cartoon type smash here,( my youngest sister has a tendecy to rock back on the dining room chairs even though shes told not to as it will break them), and I went flying and smashed the base of my head on the hard bit of the sofa. Then I went to bed for three ours. And this sister has just done a first aid course so ...

Oh poor Niamh , maybe you should invest in a good pair of blackout curtains, or temporary home made ones ( even if they do look horrible from outside)
you the heavy duty blak bin liners chop them up and pin then to the backs of your curtains.

Me yet again flabergasted at this same sister who woke me up and left this great long list of things she wants me to do before she gets home in less than 2 hours to get the house clean before her friend comes. *sigh* I suppose Id really better get to it hadnt I ? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Reccura

> Me yet again flabergasted at this same sister who woke me up and left this great long list of things she wants me to do before she gets home in less than 2 hours to get the house clean before her friend comes. *sigh* I suppose Id really better get to it hadnt I ?



Oh, poor nightshade! Me, I feel okay. Except for this pedal pusher that I'm wearing, it's a little tiny for my body now, but I have to squeeze ointo it, *sigh*.  :Biggrin:

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

Today I am alternately feeling like 4 of the 7 dwarfs...... Happy, Dopey, Grumpy & Sleepy. Doc says I can go home later this morning. Don't know where the heck Sneezy and Bashful are.

Had a bit of an accident last night. Was putting a bunch of stuff away in my storage space when a shelf full of (HEAVY) fishing equipment collapsed onto me. I'll be fine, but I suffered a concussion, dislocated my shoulder, and got some pretty nasty cuts on my cheek. An inch higher and I'd have lost an eye. As it is now I'll just wind up with some more nasty scars on my face... no big deal... just a few more for my already large collection.

That's why I'm Grumpy; but then I take one of the pain pills they're giving me.... that's when Dopey shows up. He doesn't stay long; he's quickly replaced by Happy for a few minutes; then Sleepy crashes the party. By now everybody know that I wake up Grumpy and the whole cycle starts again.

Doc tells me I can't work for a few days so expect to see me hanging out around here A LOT. (I love laptops and wi-fi) Sleepy (Dwarf....not Witch) just showed up.... will check back later.

----------


## Bluebiird

*I'm feeling a bit depressed.*

----------


## applepie

I'm peachy today. I'm just happy for some reason unknown to me. Maybe it is just that it is nice to not wake up grumpy.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Today I am alternately feeling like 4 of the 7 dwarfs...... Happy, Dopey, Grumpy & Sleepy. Doc says I can go home later this morning. Don't know where the heck Sneezy and Bashful are.
> 
> Had a bit of an accident last night. Was putting a bunch of stuff away in my storage space when a shelf full of (HEAVY) fishing equipment collapsed onto me. I'll be fine, but I suffered a concussion, dislocated my shoulder, and got some pretty nasty cuts on my cheek. An inch higher and I'd have lost an eye. As it is now I'll just wind up with some more nasty scars on my face... no big deal... just a few more for my already large collection.
> 
> That's why I'm Grumpy; but then I take one of the pain pills they're giving me.... that's when Dopey shows up. He doesn't stay long; he's quickly replaced by Happy for a few minutes; then Sleepy crashes the party. By now everybody know that I wake up Grumpy and the whole cycle starts again.
> 
> Doc tells me I can't work for a few days so expect to see me hanging out around here A LOT. (I love laptops and wi-fi) Sleepy (Dwarf....not Witch) just showed up.... will check back later.


 :Eek2: 

Please take care of yourself and get better soon!

It is not worth hurting yourself so badly just to avoid going to work for a few days, y'know...  :Tongue:

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> Please take care of yourself and get better soon!


Thank you, I will.




> It is not worth hurting yourself so badly just to avoid going to work for a few days, y'know...


Let's trade jobs for a day..... you'll be singing a different tune REAL QUICK!! :Wink:   :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Let's trade jobs for a day..... you'll be singing a different tune REAL QUICK!!


Don't be so sure. I have couple of different 'jobs', which can make _you_ sing like you have never sung before! 

 :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> Well on wedensday I sat down on a chair only to have it smash to pieces ( and Im talking almost cartoon type smash here,( my youngest sister has a tendecy to rock back on the dining room chairs even though shes told not to as it will break them), and I went flying and smashed the base of my head on the hard bit of the sofa. Then I went to bed for three ours. And this sister has just done a first aid course so ...
> 
> Oh poor Niamh , maybe you should invest in a good pair of blackout curtains, or temporary home made ones ( even if they do look horrible from outside)
> you the heavy duty blak bin liners chop them up and pin then to the backs of your curtains.
> 
> Me yet again flabergasted at this same sister who woke me up and left this great long list of things she wants me to do before she gets home in less than 2 hours to get the house clean before her friend comes. *sigh* I suppose Id really better get to it hadnt I ?


Wait...hang on a momento!.... your LITTLE sister is telling YOU what to do?.... Why didnt you tell her to get the boat, that you have more important things to do, like chat to all of us wonderful folk here on litnet! :Biggrin:  




> Today I am alternately feeling like 4 of the 7 dwarfs...... Happy, Dopey, Grumpy & Sleepy. Doc says I can go home later this morning. Don't know where the heck Sneezy and Bashful are.
> 
> Had a bit of an accident last night. Was putting a bunch of stuff away in my storage space when a shelf full of (HEAVY) fishing equipment collapsed onto me. I'll be fine, but I suffered a concussion, dislocated my shoulder, and got some pretty nasty cuts on my cheek. An inch higher and I'd have lost an eye. As it is now I'll just wind up with some more nasty scars on my face... no big deal... just a few more for my already large collection.
> 
> That's why I'm Grumpy; but then I take one of the pain pills they're giving me.... that's when Dopey shows up. He doesn't stay long; he's quickly replaced by Happy for a few minutes; then Sleepy crashes the party. By now everybody know that I wake up Grumpy and the whole cycle starts again.
> 
> Doc tells me I can't work for a few days so expect to see me hanging out around here A LOT. (I love laptops and wi-fi) Sleepy (Dwarf....not Witch) just showed up.... will check back later.


Christ Biblio! you are one unfortunate man! Take care of yourself, and rest your self. It wont belong till Happys Back!

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> Christ Biblio! you are one unfortunate man! Take care of yourself, and rest your self. It wont belong till Happys Back!


I don't think of myself as unfortunate.... on the contrary.... after all of the stuff that's happened to me, I think I'm VERY fortunate to still alive and kicking. (I DO think of myself as accident-prone, though. I also think that I must have been a VERY BAD PERSON in a previous life.)

Happy isn't coming back. I've started refusing the pain-pills. I have a tendency to get addicted to those things so now I'm just gritting my teeth and dealing with the discomfort. Grumpy is here to stay for quite some time.

----------


## AC_fan

I'm feeling quite tired today.

----------


## Bluebiird

*Better now. Providing I'm lucky, I could still make it to one of the Uni's I've applied for. So It's not so bad as it seemed before. Plus I've snacked on chocolate and apple pies and I've seen last Saturday's episode of Doctor Who again on BBC3.
So now I'm happy again. Yay!*

----------


## Niamh

starting to feel very sleepy! but then again it is 10.40pm and i have been up since 3.45am!

----------


## Shalot

I felt bad all day. Not sick but drained. Friday sucks. Little things that shouldn't matter are really starting to bother me. I've got to chill --- just a little longer and I am so out of there.

----------


## Bluebiird

*Sleepy. It's five to twelve.*

----------


## kiz_paws

> I don't think of myself as unfortunate.... on the contrary.... after all of the stuff that's happened to me, I think I'm VERY fortunate to still alive and kicking. (I DO think of myself as accident-prone, though. I also think that I must have been a VERY BAD PERSON in a previous life.)
> 
> Happy isn't coming back. I've started refusing the pain-pills. I have a tendency to get addicted to those things so now I'm just gritting my teeth and dealing with the discomfort. Grumpy is here to stay for quite some time.


I was very sorry to read of your accident. I sincerely hope that you are doing better. For someone not happy (as you say), you place really nice posts here at LitNet. Hang in there, Biblio!

How am I feeling today? I am excited because I got three rolls of film back, and yet I am feeling somewhat blue because I have lost an opportunity to go to Europe (see my blog).... So I guess I am somewhere in the middle of blue and excited....  :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

Still heartbroken...but recovering. I fight to find as much learning as possible that can be achieved from this experience.

Hope everyone else on here is doing ok  :Smile:  I hope you are better biblio.

----------


## muhsin

Happy! I've started type setting my novel, then am going to publish it soon, I pray.

----------


## ktd222

:Yawnb:  been a long night.

----------


## Bluebiird

*Optimistic because I'm thinking that there's always a brighter side to a bad situation, sometimes it's just harder to see.
If I don't get into my first choice Uni then I won't have to live there for 3 years and that's an extra three years in which I can't have a cat.

See? Took a while to realise it.

Now I feel happy remembering that.*




> Happy! I've started type setting my novel, then am going to publish it soon, I pray.


*
Good luck. I actually have to finnish a novel before I can think of publishing and all. That'll take me a while .

I'm still happy*

----------


## vheissu

Nothing is going very well...I'm feeling quite angry

----------


## Bluebiird

*Feeling good.*

----------


## Pensive

Quite sleepy.

----------


## Behemoth

Content.  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebiird

> Content.


*Ditto . And a little bloated from eating several different things in a row  .*

----------


## ewilson

Hopeful!

----------


## kiz_paws

I am absolutely stuffed thanks to some wicked good lentil soup amidst a sea of spinach...  :Wink:

----------


## miss tenderness

alive... :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

As if winter is all around me. Harsh winter which is giving me this cold and haunting feeling though nothing seems to be wrong.

----------


## Virgil

Sleepy. I hate not getting enough sleep.

----------


## motherhubbard

Excited, it’s a brand new day!

----------


## miss tenderness

I need coffee :Frown:

----------


## miss tenderness

go get it then :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

fed up and pissed off! I'm tired and exhausted from work. Was an hour late getting out! Why do i bother! I'm tired of this malarky!

----------


## Weisinheimer

In pain. I got some really bad sunburn at the beach last weekend. Other than that I'm doing pretty good.

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

Feeling good. 

Even though I hate my career, I'm glad to be back at work; because, I guess, I hate being idle more.

Many thanks to all of my well-wishers. (you know who you are)

----------


## Bluebiird

*A bit bored*

----------


## aldana

:Yawnb:   :Rolleyes:  TIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait until the winter holidays!!! 

(BTW those would be starting on July 9th!!!! yipyyy  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

Gloomy.

----------


## applepie

Exhausted...

----------


## littlewing53

...geez, what a day....need to start all over again...can one do that??

----------


## Bluebiird

*Strangely, not tired though rather out of breath and my hands ache. I've been clearing the thorns in my garden for the passed hour.*

----------


## Madhuri

Unsure. My friend has today asked me if I can teach computers in an NGO, to which I have agreed. I am thinking what will I do? How will I do? Will the kids listen to me? (I don't think so  :Rolleyes: ) I have never taught before.....and I get this feeling that those kids will run over me all the time, while I am trying to catch hold of atleast one to make him/her study......*sigh*

I am so pathetic.....

----------


## MysticalWriter

Hmmm
Undecided...

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh so so stressed

----------


## quasimodo1

To Madhuri: Personally, I don't think pathos is the problem. You must have the information and experience or the school wouldn't be having you onboard. Having only taught a few classes, let me mention that confidence of some sort is required for the classroom. You can summon it up. Yes? quasimodo1

----------


## Madhuri

> To Madhuri: Personally, I don't think pathos is the problem. You must have the information and experience or the school wouldn't be having you onboard. Having only taught a few classes, let me mention that confidence of some sort is required for the classroom. You can summon it up. Yes? quasimodo1


I know what subject I need to teach, but, I have no experience in teaching. And, the school has not taken me, I will be going to this particular institute on behalf of an NGO as a volunteer. The school usually take anybody who is willing to take extra class. This school takes care of the worker class kids and those living in slum areas.

About the confidence, I have decided to face the music, I will know on Sunday where I stand.... :Smile:

----------


## quasimodo1

As long as you don't take the tac that the St. Joe nuns, Christian Bros. and the Jesuits on class order, i.e. brutal, tyrannical control with severe (sometimes physical) reprimands...teaching can be extemely gratifying and when the students really listen...inspiring. quasimodo1

----------


## higley

frazzled!

----------


## anansi*_16

Mapiraw :Frown:

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

Excited, unbelieving & optimistic. I think that my life may have just taken a stunningly dramatic turn *for the better*. (I don't want to post about it in detail yet for fear of jinxing myself. I'll give it a week and if my luck holds, by then I'll be singing it from the rooftops!!)

----------


## Pensive

Okay, the new day has just started bringing with it fear. Yeees, I feel scared. There is this big fat lizard with its black round small button-like eyes. It's very near me. And I fear to even move a muscle. If I would try to escape, it can jump upon me. It is just residing near the door, and it looks to me, that she doesn't want me to escape! 

I feel really really scared. Hate this lizard! I feel like asking, "Aren't you satisfied living near the window that you have come out in the open, Miss Lizard? (Mr. Lizard, Mrs. Lizard or whatever!). "  :Frown: 

All conspiracy stories are running in my mind. A lizard near one's window in the start of a new day is not a good omen. But what the hell? I don't believe that! But perhaps I do.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I feel really really scared. Hate this lizard! I feel like asking, "Aren't you satisfied living near the window that you have come out in the open, Miss Lizard? (Mr. Lizard, Mrs. Lizard or whatever!). "


*Me up at does* 

out of the floor
quietly Stare 

a poisoned mouse 

still who alive 

is asking What
have i done that 

You wouldn't have 

ee cummings

----------


## Pensive

> *Me up at does* 
> 
> out of the floor
> quietly Stare 
> 
> a poisoned mouse 
> 
> still who alive 
> 
> ...


That's touching! *feels a bit ashamed* We all want to see the world outside after all... 

Was E.E. Cummings a vegetarian, Scher? Seems like one. But as I always say, even the best of us can be wrong at times!

----------


## Niamh

starting to feel sleepy.

----------


## Bluebiird

*I am feeling good. I feel like laughing. I just saw what mum calls "the best bit" in Alien*

----------


## MysticalWriter

Hm, good. Excited for running. I'll be running 40 miles a week soon and thats so great!

----------


## aldana

mmmm, tired, tired, tired  :Yawnb:   :Yawnb:   :Yawnb:  

ah, also very very sleepy and physically hurting  :Frown:  (all my muscle ache!!!!! I'm working more than 11 hours a day...that can't be healthy, right  :Bawling:  )

----------


## Niamh

dizzy and lightheaded.

----------


## toni

I feel likewise, Niamh.. It is 2.30 am here and I have a terrible headache on the right side of my head but I still won't go to bed  :Tongue:  I might stay up for another hour, though.. And my plans of playing badminton at 5am has again, been canceled  :Frown:  bad Toni, bad Toni..No self-discipline whatsoever :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  mine on the other hand is madication related!

----------


## dramasnot6

I hope you both feel better!

I am sleeeeepy

----------


## Domer121

angry.....grrrrrr

----------


## Logos

irritated by spammers  :Sick:   :Rolleyes:   :Smash:   :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

little low........

----------


## Pensive

Extremely pensive that it hurts.  :Frown:

----------


## quasimodo1

I can relate to that Pensive. Today for some reason, headaches are more distant. I predict you'll feel better soon.

----------


## formality hater

disillusioned

----------


## Brigitte

Apathetic. Really, really. Ehh.

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel like walking forever...  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

all I want to do is sleep

----------


## dramasnot6

Way too distracted and spaced out...not a good way to be a day before a giant calculus test.

----------


## Brigitte

I feel dry. Or, er... at least my eyes do. I should change my contacts for glasses soon. Dear dear, it's just about 11pm. Ahaha... I should start my nightly reading or else I'll be awake until 3am like last night/this morning.

----------


## applepie

I'm feeling quite good today. It has been a long day, but it was a nice one so no complaints.

----------


## princesspoppi

I feel BRILLIANT!!!!...wait, and tired, very, very tired

----------


## muhsin

All right....

----------


## Madhuri

I am tired, but I don't feel sleepy. This was the case last night too, and I was awake till 4 in the morning. And, today I have been out doing things the whole day. I need some 20 hrs sleep........

----------


## formality hater

dizzy!

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy.

----------


## Madhuri

My right eye is red, and itchy, and last night it was watery too...maybe conjunctivitis (sp?).....

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> Had a bit of an accident last night. Was putting a bunch of stuff away in my storage space when a shelf full of (HEAVY) fishing equipment collapsed onto me. I'll be fine, but I suffered a concussion, dislocated my shoulder, and got some pretty nasty cuts on my cheek. An inch higher and I'd have lost an eye. As it is now I'll just wind up with some more nasty scars on my face... no big deal... just a few more for my already large collection.
> 
> Doc tells me I can't work for a few days so expect to see me hanging out around here A LOT.





> Feeling good. 
> Even though I hate my career, I'm glad to be back at work; because, I guess, I hate being idle more.





> Excited, unbelieving & optimistic. I think that my life may have just taken a stunningly dramatic turn *for the better*. (I don't want to post about it in detail yet for fear of jinxing myself. I'll give it a week and if my luck holds, by then I'll be singing it from the rooftops!!)


O.K. Here it is. 

As many of you know I am a 3rd generation fisherman. I have seawater in my veins and have been on boats practically since birth. My MAJOR defect is that I am CONSTANTLY sea-sick! So sea-sick, so often that I have in essence based my entire identity on those contradictory elements ... I love the sea and was born to it; but it makes me ill. Mal De Mer (French for sea-sickness) Man is the name of one of my boats, my e-mail address, and my tagline here at Litnet, and my screen/user name at many other sites.

A while back I posted about having an accident... the major result of which was a not-so-minor concussion. When the doc cleared me to go back to work I did so with some trepidation.... the up-chucking associated with my violent sea-sickness often exacerbates headaches, and I still had a doozey of a headache from my accident. Much to my surprise..... no sea-sickness.... not even queasy.

I've been back at work for 5 or 6 days now and STILL no sign of my life-long malady. Never before have I gone a full week (on a boat) without puking my guts out several times. 

Talked to the doctor about it.... he was surprised, but not stunned.... he said brain injuries can have all sorts of weird side-effects, some permanent some not. Let's all cross our collective fingers and hope that I'm PERMANENTLY DAIN-BRAMAGED enough that I no longer have to endure Mal de Mer.

Many know that I HATE my job.... but I find myself hating it less and less. I find that, without the threat of being violently ill all day every day, I'm actually looking forward to getting on my boat any charging out to sea. There is an emerging sense of adventure that, most likely, was always there; but overshadowed by the dread of not feeling well.

Somewhere on this site someone asked "If you could change one thing about yourself what would it be?"..... I've suddenly had my wish granted and I couldn't be happier!! 

If I had known that a concussion could solve my problem; I would have been violently beating myself upside the head for years, or picking fights in barrooms, or taken up boxing, or become a human cannonball......

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow, Biblio - that's both bizarre and fortuitous. My congratulations to you, sir!

----------


## applepie

I hope it is permanent for you Biblio. I love the sea myself, and I don't know what I would do if it made me ill to be out on it. As for myself, I am quite cranky today. I woke up to a horrible allergy attack so my eyes are all red and itchy and my one is already swollen and sore. Not my idea of fun, plus it sucks double bad since I already take two allergy medications routinely. I'm going to take some Benadryl (sp?) and hope it doesn't make me too drowsy.

----------


## Pensive

Was feeling good sometime ago, after watching this very interesting talk show where little children were being questioned! Oh my God, it was soooo cute and amazing! 

But now at the moment, I don't feel too good. Even if I try to think about my favourite things...

----------


## malwethien

really sleepy....

----------


## Enchanted

Overwhelmed and tired...

----------


## Weisinheimer

content, for now.

----------


## Madhuri

Now my other eye is red too  :Rolleyes: ....I won't visit a doc......I hate going to doctors... :Sick:

----------


## Pensive

Physically ill. Mentally okay-ish. If it were not for these pains, I would have been feeling really good.  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I hope you feel better soon, Pensive and Maddie.

----------


## Scheherazade

Chirpy

----------


## Scharphedin2

Under pressure...

----------


## Pensive

> I hope you feel better soon, Pensive and Maddie.


Thanks. I hope for the same...

----------


## kilted exile

Annoyed, picked up the copy of Jeruasalem Delivered I ordered today at lunchtime. The edition I got doesnt have notes but thats Ok, however it has not been printed in verse format. The lines have been formatted together into prose, that is the last time I will be getting an edition of anything printed from The Echo Library.

----------


## aeroport

Anxious - nearing the end of _Brothers Karamazov_...

----------


## Countess

> Mal De Mer (French for sea-sickness) Man is the name of one of my boats, my e-mail address, and my tagline here at Litnet, and my screen/user name at many other sites.


I'm glad you told me, because I researched Mal De Mer Man on Google and got all sorts of strange responses that made no sense.  :Wink:  




> I've been back at work for 5 or 6 days now and STILL no sign of my life-long malady. 
> 
> Talked to the doctor about it.... he was surprised, but not stunned.... he said brain injuries can have all sorts of weird side-effects, some permanent some not.


Well for once a concussion does someone some good. I'm happy for you! I get sea-sick as well and NO WAY IN HADES could I be a career fisherman and put myself through that torture.





> If I had known that a concussion could solve my problem; I would have been violently beating myself upside the head for years, or picking fights in barrooms, or taken up boxing, or become a human cannonball......


Best let God handle these things. He knows where to inflict the damage. (-: You might have ended up a drooling vegetable if you had tried it yourself.

----------


## katie9trent

My one word for feeling today is: fine

----------


## Bakiryu

Strangely awake, yet sleepy. My friend woke me up at 8 am, texting me from Camp.

----------


## ktd222

I can't sleep. Took some sleeping pills a couple hours back and it didn't work either. I mind as well drink some coffee to feel better.

----------


## Pensive

Physically very weak.

----------


## toni

I feel energetic, despite the number chores I had to do today.. All that and exercise too :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

sick. There's some sort of stomach virus going around.

----------


## Scheherazade

World-weary

----------


## Pensive

Sleepless, though all I want to do is to get a nice long sleep. I didn't already sleep much yesterday.  :Frown:

----------


## applepie

Irritated

----------


## aldana

exhausted

hey everybody....how have you been??

----------


## Pensive

> hey everybody....how have you been??


Quite good, thanks.  :Smile: 

At the moment, I feel good. It was a really pretty weather at day-time. It rained beautifully, neither too much not little.  :Smile:  I remained on the place where it was raining, got wet, took some pictures and all that. Hope they come out alright!  :Biggrin: 

But in the evening got into a real row with Father, felt hurt and got depressed. This made me feel really miserable at that time. 

But at the moment, I feel good, as I have quite managed to put aside the behaviour of my father thinking of the good things I have in life. You can't have everything after all...

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Decent...a bit cloudy and rainy outside, but I love the rain so its been good. Pretty bored though. And my feet are cold because they are wet and I haven't taken off my sneakers yet...

----------


## kathycf

I feel horrible, so upset. I think I am going to go to bed.

----------


## ampoule

One word huh? 

pulled

----------


## Adolescent09

I'm feeling spry like a granny who's forgotten what cantankerous means for one day!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Adolescent09

> I feel horrible, so upset. I think I am going to go to bed.


You'd better feel better inevitably  :Smile: 

Lol I'm so ridiculously geeky.

----------


## Shalot

Anyone want to do me a favor? Someone hop on over there to the short story competition and cast your vote. I think the contest is still on. Those are some good stories.

----------


## Niamh

queasy

----------


## toni

I feel like my legs are about to fall off from my body from too much running :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

I've got the jitters

----------


## muhsin

Sad.......

----------


## ktd222

my shoulders are feeling the burn

----------


## Bakiryu

I think my cat is trying to kill me.......ow

----------


## Weisinheimer

bored

----------


## Pensive

Pessimistic.

----------


## Niamh

hungover! not your normal hangover either.... its a red wine one! :Frown:

----------


## aldana

cold...tired...and moody

----------


## Weisinheimer

sleepy

----------


## dramasnot6

> hungover! not your normal hangover either.... its a red wine one!


My mother reccomends a liver detox drink for hangovers:
Olive oil
Lemon Juice
Garlic
Cayene pepper

today i feel overworked and sleepy

----------


## Madhuri

I am very very very angry  :Mad:   :Mad: 

A big car hit me today, I became off balance while driving. I still let him go, and didn't call the police (Well if you dont know, nobody here in India would want to get into anything involving police, which is very corrupt). I just wanted to avoid any argument or involvement with the police. This guy comes after me, and while I am waiting on the signal he takes away my scooty keys, the he lodges a complaint. Here I was trying to be nice and avoiding any confrontation and he calls the cops. I was like, what's his problem, what we had was a slight nudge and MY scooty was imbalanced, adn he was perfectly safe in his car, if I had fallen he would have run over me, or maybe some other car. And still I let him go, instead I should ahve stopped him and called the cops. I would have lost my life and he was whining for a hairline scratch which atleast I couldnt see in the place where he was showing me. He was whining about how important meeting he was in/on his way, as if I dont work or I dont attend meetings and he has all the workload of the world. I called up my father, when he came, he was saying to him that I am a rash driver. He doesnt look left or right while turning, I am coming on my way, and he just comes and bangs into me, and he is telling me that I am rash. He just wanted to harass me. I am really really angry.  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Niamh

> I am very very very angry  
> 
> A big car hit me today, I became off balance while driving. I still let him go, and didn't call the police (Well if you dont know, nobody here in India would want to get into anything involving police, which is very corrupt). I just wanted to avoid any argument or involvement with the police. This guy comes after me, and while I am waiting on the signal he takes away my scooty keys, the he lodges a complaint. Here I was trying to be nice and avoiding any confrontation and he calls the cops. I was like, what's his problem, what we had was a slight nudge and MY scooty was imbalanced, adn he was perfectly safe in his car, if I had fallen he would have run over me, or maybe some other car. And still I let him go, instead I should ahve stopped him and called the cops. I would have lost my life and he was whining for a hairline scratch which atleast I couldnt see in the place where he was showing me. He was whining about how important meeting he was in/on his way, as if I dont work or I dont attend meetings and he has all the workload of the world. I called up my father, when he came, he was saying to him that I am a rash driver. He doesnt look left or right while turning, I am coming on my way, and he just comes and bangs into me, and he is telling me that I am rash. He just wanted to harass me. I am really really angry.


wait...he hit you, you let him off and then _he_ called the guards? what a tosser! hope your dad told him he was a tosser and that he should have been watching where he was going! Do you have to bring your bike into a garage? what did the police say?

----------


## Madhuri

> wait...he hit you, you let him off and then _he_ called the guards? what a tosser! hope your dad told him he was a tosser and that he should have been watching where he was going! Do you have to bring your bike into a garage? what did the police say?


Yeah. He was turning and he didn't look left or right for the traffic coming straight, and he hits me and makes me off balance, I let him go, coz I wanted to avoid any police involvement, the police here is of no use, it's not like other nations. 

He was just harassing me, because the police didnt come, he was probably calling some random people to scare me, as on the phone he was telling the people my number and saying that _I_ hit him. He doesnt know the rules of the road I guess, a small vehicle can never hit a big one, it's like saying that an ant has blocked the elephant's path. it was like a cycle has hit a truck, and the truck driver whining for a minor scratch, and lodging a complaint against the cyclist. Something like this happened to me for the first time today, I was a bit scared, to be frank. But I told him that _he_ hit me, and I should have called the police and told them that you hit me and after that chased me also, and that _I_ let him go, else he wouldnt have seen the light of the day.

He made a big issue out of nothing, he just had to harass me.

My father was the peace maker, bacause my lid was blown off at that time, and he also knows very well all the affairs of the police.

I am sorry, I am ranting....but still it will take some time for me to be calm.

----------


## Niamh

some people are just.... you should have kicked him!

----------


## Madhuri

I know....thanks Niamh.  :Smile:

----------


## ampoule

Not so good, now.

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

Feeling a bit "overexposed" after a few of my recent posts. I think I share way too much information on this site.

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy.

----------


## farnoosh

just like always(waiting for my death) :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

> just like always(waiting for my death)


Remember your favourite things, and you might feel better!  :Smile:

----------


## smartgirl

irritated!!!!

----------


## Niamh

getting sleepy! I'll sort out my books another day! (thankfully my bros in austrailia or he wouldnt be able to get in to bed due to massive pile of books!)

----------


## farnoosh

i dont think so i tried that but i cant think for starters and i dont remmember having my favorite things!

----------


## farnoosh

> Remember your favourite things, and you might feel better!


i dont think so i tried that but i cant think for starters and i dont remmember having my favorite things!

----------


## applepie

Homicidal :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:  My son is quickly pushing me to the end of my patience for the day. Time to chill out and relax for a minute before I loose my mind.

----------


## Scheherazade

Give him something to do... Like checking which felt tips work and which ones do not... or sharpen the colouring pencils (if he is old enough)... rewind all the videos... or make sure all the movies in their correct boxes...

With a reward insight, these always distract them.  :Smile:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

A bit bored, a bit restless...a bit of inspiration oh, and it is actually SUNNY outside...so pretty happy...!

----------


## smartgirl

i am now feeling like i want to strangle someone!
Help me, i don't want to commit that crime.

----------


## Scheherazade

> i am now feeling like i want to strangle someone!
> Help me, i don't want to commit that crime.


Which crime would you rather commit?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> i dont think so i tried that but i cant think for starters and i dont remmember having my favorite things!


Ah, that's a pity. But perhaps sometime in future you may get 'your favourite things.' You can always struggle for them!  :Smile:  

And oh at the moment, I feel really perturbed.  :Frown:

----------


## Bluebiird

*Feeling a little sad. Been thinking about something that always makes me feel sad. Can't think about it too much or I might start crying. Think happy. Think about pirates. That's better*

----------


## Domer121

Ready to go home...but want to stay.....confused....

----------


## Pensive

Upset. Very upset. 

Everything is looking new, and changed. People are looking like snakes poisoning with their harsh words and actions.

----------


## Bluebiird

*Empty. I can't even think of any decent names to use in my fictional alphabet game. It's a bit depressing.*

----------


## Domer121

Waiting...for some drama!!

----------


## symphony

:Biggrin:  High!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

i'm happy and excited. I've just put in for some hols for october and if i'm granted them..i'm going to India! :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Now i'm abit upset. Spoke to my mam about this tour to India with a reputable company that she has gone on tours with but she wants me to "think it over" because i'll be going on my own. But i wont really be on my own as i'll be with an organised tour. Its not fair. I'm 24 for god sake! my brother has gone to aus twoce on his own. My mams daughter went to aus on her own and travelled. I just want to go to india for 11 days with and intire TOUR and she doesnt want me to! Anyone out there wanna go with me? :Frown:

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm sleepy but I CAN'T rest till dinner is cooked. My parents are fighting and the yells can be hear behind closed door. I have to rewrite 6o pages of my book and finish cleaning the house! somebody HELP me!

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel like I have been chopped into two thousand bits and each of the two thousand bits is doing something different..... gotta keep track....!  :Alien:

----------


## Madhuri

> i'm happy and excited. I've just put in for some hols for october and if i'm granted them..i'm going to India!





> Now i'm abit upset. Spoke to my mam about this tour to India with a reputable company that she has gone on tours with but she wants me to "think it over" because i'll be going on my own. But i wont really be on my own as i'll be with an organised tour. Its not fair. I'm 24 for god sake! my brother has gone to aus twoce on his own. My mams daughter went to aus on her own and travelled. I just want to go to india for 11 days with and intire TOUR and she doesnt want me to! Anyone out there wanna go with me?


COOL !! Are you planning to come to Delhi?? You wont even know where 11 days went.....dont think twice, REGISTER WITH THE TOUR !!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> COOL !! Are you planning to come to Delhi?? You wont even know where 11 days went.....dont think twice, REGISTER WITH THE TOUR !!


the firat two days of the tour are in Delhi.(i think) I get to visit new and old Delhi, see the Taj mahal, go to Jaipur and a few other things. I really hope to get the hols. fingers crossed no one else has put in for them! :Biggrin:  Its an expensive hols so i'm seriously going to have to start saving now. The hol alone is over two grand! :Frown:  But that includes hotels and flights, bus etc. :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> the firat two days of the tour are in Delhi.(i think) I get to visit new and old Delhi, see the Taj mahal, go to Jaipur and a few other things. I really hope to get the hols. fingers crossed no one else has put in for them! Its an expensive hols so i'm seriously going to have to start saving now. The hol alone is over two grand! But that includes hotels and flights, bus etc.


This is so cool !!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  Dont worry it will be worth the effort, and the savings will be well spent. The time you will be visitng is also good, not too hot neither too cold. The itenary sounds good, those are nice places to visit  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

This winter-ish feeling doesn't seem to leave me alone! No matter how cheerful I strive to be!  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy

----------


## vheissu

> i'm happy and excited. I've just put in for some hols for october and if i'm granted them..i'm going to India!


I'm feeling quite jealous!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

Scared as hell.
I'm leaving for China on Monday.

----------


## Niamh

How am i feeling?.... :Rage:

----------


## papayahed

Cheesed Off.

----------


## Madhuri

Hurt. When all I have been doing is understand the person, and then suddenly the person says "You don't understand anything" and then marches off and shuts the communication so abruptly, that you are left thinking -- What happened...It really feels bad....It makes me feel as if I am the culprit, the root cause of everything  :Frown:

----------


## metal134

I'm feeling horrible. A couple of weeks ago, my dogs started fighting. I'd pull em apart, scrape over, no big deal. But in the last couple of days, it has really escalated. My younger dog, Cassie, is attacking my older dog, Shawna, on sight and her intention is to kill. The last couple of fights were only broken up when I risked limb by prying Cassie's jaw off of Shawna's neck. I have had to keep them seperated the last two days and hoped that I would somehoe be able to re-assimialte them. But Cassie got to her today. The cries of pain coming from Shawna as Cassie attempted to rip her ear off were more than I could bear. I came to the conclusion that i can longer keep both of them. I have to give Cassie up. It has to be Cassie because Shawna is older and more lethargic. Cassie younger, more energetic and probably more adoptable. This is killing me. The stronger bond is definitley with Cassie, but I don't know if I can find a suitable home for Shawna at her age. Of course, I will not take Cassie to any shelter that destoys pets. I will do what it takes to make sure she ends up in a good home. I have lost a sibling, so I have been trhough worse, but sill, this is one of the worst days of my life.

----------


## Annamariah

I'm really tired and I should get up early tomorrow because I have to go to work (Then what am I doing here? Why don't I just go to sleep? This forum IS very addictive  :Tongue: )

----------


## applepie

Exhausted... I had a late night last night and both kids were up early. I kept them out until after 10 watching the fireworks and I thought maybe they would sleep in. That obviously didn't happen and no amount of caffine is taking the edge off. I think they will have an early night, but I'm stuck staying up to do homework. Knowing me I'll end up here and stalling on homework :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

Tired, I'm going back home where there's no: music, internet, good food, tiles, books, English speaking people, tv, cellphones. But there are: pigs, cows, chickens, waking up and 5 am and old people.

----------


## ktd222

my feet are sweaty from wearing socks all day

----------


## dramasnot6

Relieved

----------


## Pensive

I was feeling very gloomy, dark thoughts/only bad memories floating over my head but after this rain, I feel quite okay!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

Exquisite! This sandwich that I'm eating is better than I thought!

----------


## symphony

on my way to having a viral fever... -_- how should i feel?

----------


## Pensive

> on my way to having a viral fever... -_- how should i feel?


You should feel the need to go off to a doctor or fetch some medicine for it!

----------


## symphony

odd enough, i dont feel like doing anything for it so far! lol
i hate meds!

----------


## Pensive

> odd enough, i dont feel like doing anything for it so far! lol
> i hate meds!


Oh don't hate them. Medicine can cure people.

----------


## symphony

sure can.
doesnt make me like it any more though  :Frown:

----------


## Silvia

I'm feeling tired and confused...In these days I have been training with the car so much that I keep moving my foot as if I am to push the kick start even now that I'm in front of the computer!

----------


## Pensive

> sure can.
> doesnt make me like it any more though


Okay. Still you don't have to like them to take them. Think about this in such a way: you can't get everything you get in life. And sometimes, you have to bear things you don't like in life, for your own good.  :Smile:

----------


## symphony

man!! ur going to make me take it arent u?!  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> man!! ur going to make me take it arent u?!


Ask yourself! You want to get better or not?

----------


## Pensive

I feel I would collapse if they would keep this fight on for some more time!

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

*TORN*

The closest thing I will ever have to an arch-nemesis died on Independence Day. This person did all that he could to make my life difficult at every turn, so I should be relieved that this barrier to a peaceful life has fallen; but I cannot rejoice in his death.

I should be heartbroken by his passing as many others are, but I am not. 

I'm not happy he's dead; but I am not terribly saddened by it either.... he was my father.... I should feel something.... but, I do not.

I don't know if this overwhelming apathy reflects badly upon him, me or both of us...... I just know it's not right.

----------


## NikolaiI

grungy

----------


## applepie

I'm sorry to hear about your father Biblio, and more sorry that you have such indifference since it brings its own guilt. I don't think it reflects badly on you, because if it does then I have the same fault for my lack of caring when my grandparents killed themselves this past Valentines Day. Sometimes indifference or numbness is the best you can manage even if the rest of the world thinks that you should feel something more. Know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.

As for me, I'm feeling overwhelmend. I have company coming in to town to stay for a week on Saturday. Not a big deal if it was just our friend, but he is bringing his girlfriend, and we've never met her. By some accounts she is not the nicest and I'm not really looking foward to it. They are staying at the house here, and having never met her I don't know how she is going to behave in the zoo that I call my home. I also have a big group project to do for college, and coordinating online group work is quite a headache.

----------


## Annamariah

Lonely. I've been all alone in this big house since thursday and it's just weird. Normally there are six of us, or at least five, sometimes even eight people living here. Then this house is very crowded and full of noise. Now it's very empty and silent. It's so freaky to hear clocks ticking and the refrigerator's sound  :Eek: 

I guess I need a social life  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

messed up and fed up....

----------


## JJLuke

numb.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Angry, sad and my ear hurts. :Frown:

----------


## Video Drone

Sleepy. My schedule recently was: go to sleep at 4 AM, wake up at 1 PM. Now I'm trying to go back to: Go to sleep at 11 PM, wake up at 8 AM. So I really want to sleep now...

----------


## dumwitliteratur

sick...i have a stuffy nose, sore throat, and a really bad headache

----------


## Pensive

Curious.

----------


## quasimodo1

generally curious or specifically?

----------


## Pensive

> generally curious or specifically?


Inquisitive specifically.

----------


## Lily Adams

Positively Burtonesque...

----------


## applepie

I'm grumpy for no specific reason, but I'm still unreasonably irritated with the world at the moment. So, off to bed to sleep off the bad mood.

----------


## Virgil

Fabulous!! I've been appointed program manager of the project!!

----------


## ktd222

> Fabulous!! I've been appointed program manager of the project!!


That's Great Virgil! Congratulations!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats virgil!  :Thumbs Up: 

Heat sick...eww..

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel happy reading about Virgil's great news! YAY!  :Thumbs Up:  

And I hope drama feels better soon! 

**fingers to temples, closes eyes, and mentally transmits good thoughts out to drama...**

----------


## dramasnot6

*accepts kiz paws kind thoughts and transmits a mental tapa back* Thanks kiz, i do feel better!&#168; :Biggrin:

----------


## smartgirl

excited (it's 9:30 here, so at noon, for me, I get to see Harry Potter)
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## brokenheartpoet

ok ,kind of good but can of bad

----------


## Bakiryu

Sad, I've just discovered Kiichan (my kitty-cat) has fleas. How do i get rid of them?

----------


## Peace_simplicit

Awaiting

----------


## Virgil

> That's Great Virgil! Congratulations!





> Congrats virgil! 
> 
> Heat sick...eww..





> I feel happy reading about Virgil's great news! YAY!  
> 
> And I hope drama feels better soon! 
> 
> **fingers to temples, closes eyes, and mentally transmits good thoughts out to drama...**


Thank you all. I too hope drama is feeling better.

----------


## applepie

> Sad, I've just discovered Kiichan (my kitty-cat) has fleas. How do i get rid of them?


Try a flea bath and then put a flea collar on Kiichan. That should take care of any fleas on your cat. If they are in the house already, then those are harder to get rid of. You will likely need to get flea bombs for the place and those are a big pain in the butt.

----------


## applepie

I'm quickly getting very grumpy again. My house is over 90 F at the moment and still getting hotter. It will not even begin to cool off until almost midnight which is six hours away. There si something to be said about having AC. They don't really have it anywhere here on Whidbey Island and it sucks on the really hot days. We have another week forcasted of temps in the upper 70s at the moment, so there isn't too much relief in sight, but that is still much better than today's 90+.

----------


## Pensive

I am feeling impatient, full of longing for something...

----------


## applepie

Happy, which is odd since I didn't get nearly enough sleep and normally this means I'm in a terrible mood, so I'm also perplexed as to why it is such a good day.

----------


## samercury

Whee(!) in a  :Sick:  sort of way

----------


## Pensive

Was feeling good sometime ago, but at the moment I feel gloomy.

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired

----------


## Niamh

Annoyed...(with myself) how did i manage to hord so much crap over the last years! I mean really! Im quite disgusted with myself....

----------


## Madhuri

I don't know. It was raining yesterday, I was on my scooty, I got all wet, resulting which I now have cold. And, while parking my scooty, it somehow slipped and I fell. Now, my hand and back is hurting, also, my knee has a big red-blue spot...

----------


## Niamh

put some soothing lavender oil on your bruised knee Maddie!

----------


## Virgil

> I don't know. It was raining yesterday, I was on my scooty, I got all wet, resulting which I now have cold. And, while parking my scooty, it somehow slipped and I fell. Now, my hand and back is hurting, also, my knee has a big red-blue spot...


I hope you feel better Maddie. Try to rest.

----------


## Madhuri

> put some soothing lavender oil on your bruised knee Maddie!


I don't have lavender oil, I may put a balm though.




> I hope you feel better Maddie. Try to rest.


Thanks, Virgie. I think a good night rest will help too.

----------


## Niamh

relieved. sorted my room. cant get over how much crap i actually keep! on the upside found my eye mask, and The script for the Morality play Mankind we use in college!

----------


## applepie

Exhausted

----------


## Niamh

tired. best get to bed. in work tomorrow!

----------


## Video Drone

Mixed feelings at the moment: I made pancakes and I made them nice, but I burned my finger washing the frying pan, so now I'm enjoying my food and nursing my finger.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Mixed feelings at the moment: I made pancakes and I made them nice, but I burned my finger washing the frying pan, so now I'm enjoying my food and nursing my finger.


I'm sorry for laughing, Video but strikes me as funny. You're supposed to wait for the pan to cool off before you wash it.  :Tongue:  Please feel better. Perhaps a little cream or vasiline will help sooth it.

Relaxed, but tired.

----------


## kathycf

Overwhelmed.

----------


## Shalot

Bored....

(the forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts)

----------


## Niamh

lonely. Where are all the litnetters gone.... :Bawling:  Not on that much lately because of work. :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> lonely. Where are all the litnetters gone.... Not on that much lately because of work.


*she doesn't consider Pensive a lit-netter* 

 :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

hello pensive! you werent around when i typed that up! :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

> hello pensive! you werent around when i typed that up!


Hi!! Damn my annoying habit of not looking at the time of posts!

----------


## dramasnot6

Hi Pensive!  :Smile: 

I am feeling generally dissapointed

----------


## applepie

Nervous, I don't like meeting new people much anymore.

----------


## Behemoth

Blegh. 

Not for any particular reason, but that's the only word that really sums it up at the moment.

----------


## Pensive

> Hi Pensive! 
> 
> I am feeling generally dissapointed


Hey!  :Biggrin: 

Cheer up! Disappointments are a part of life but then there is success too. They say a person who doesn't ever in his life feel disappointment can never understand what success is. And success hits hard! After a storm comes a calm, so success is on your way!  :Tongue:  

At the moment, I feel very talkative!

----------


## dramasnot6

That is a lovely thing to say Pensive, thank you! 

No longer dissapointed,pretty happy, but i have a mild case of food poisoning!  :Sick:

----------


## Bluebiird

*Not feeling too good, have an annoying headache on my left side that won't go away. Other than that, good, hoping to see another Doctor Who repeat today . I'd be fine if I could shift this headache.*

----------


## dramasnot6

Quite traumatized, my moms purse was just stolen!

----------


## Pensive

> Quite traumatized, my moms purse was just stolen!


Ah, I can relate with this. My mother, a few weeks ago, had lost her mobile phone. I hope unlike my mother (she never got it back), your mother would be able to get the purse back.

----------


## dramasnot6

Thank you Pensive. It is pretty much impossible for her to get it back (the police here aren&#180;t helpful in the least and it was in a big city) but life goes on I suppose. Sorry to here about your mothers loss.

----------


## Pensive

> Thank you Pensive. It is pretty much impossible for her to get it back (the police here aren&#180;t helpful in the least and it was in a big city) but life goes on I suppose. Sorry to here about your mothers loss.


Oh well, what's gone is gone. At least your mother is safe. Here there is trend of robberies and the robbers don't even mind to hurt the person they are robbing. As for my my mother's phone, she was quite depressed for some days, she had actually got fond of the mobile phone (she could telephone without having arguement with me on internet  :Tongue:  ) and me too because I could record songs in it (and our arguements had got less). I sang nearly all the songs of Lord of the Rings and recorded them in it (And in a really pretty voice which I can't follow now, perhaps I am a bit exaggerating  :Tongue: ). But now she as well as me has over-come it and she has brought a new one which is not quite as good (can't record songs like in that one in it) but it works, and one can call, which is the main use.  :Smile:

----------


## symphony

i'm feeling sleepy and bored from doing calculas.... *yawn* need some real hard coffee to go!

----------


## Pensive

> i'm feeling sleepy and bored from doing calculas.... *yawn* need some real hard coffee to go!


Do you know how to make coffee?  :Biggrin:

----------


## symphony

I'm inviting u for one! Come along and have a try at a steamy mug of sym-made "coffee" !  :Biggrin:  .

----------


## Pensive

> I'm inviting u for one! Come along and have a try at a steamy mug of sym-made "coffee" !  .


*thanks symphony for the cup of coffee she has offered*  :Tongue:  

I have never made or had coffee, well I have had cold coffee but have never tasted the hot one. I wonder how it tastes really!

----------


## symphony

wow u sure miss a whole world of mmmmy pleasure!
i'm a coffee freak, but one of my greatest regrets in life has been- i've never tasted *real* coffee, been living on instant coffees all my life  :Frown:  .

----------


## Pensive

> wow u sure miss a whole world of mmmmy pleasure!
> i'm a coffee freak, but one of my greatest regrets in life has been- i've never tasted *real* coffee, been living on instant coffees all my life  .


If you regret it so much, then why don't you taste 'real' coffee?  :Tongue:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Eww...instant coffee. Give real coffee a shot!! 

Feeling rather sick...like I'm going to puke, but not really...worst part is, I have to work.

----------


## symphony

> If you regret it so much, then why don't you taste 'real' coffee?


unfortunately, the only place in poor ole Bangladesh where they serve brewed coffee is a place where i would have to go in torn robes (cuz thats what i'll get once i've managed the money required to enter that restaurant!) so....  :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

annoyed, sore, tired and cranky.
Annoyed-because of someones action and i'm afraid that they are going to do something really stupid.
Sore-because of the last three days in work. Must have walked about 50km over the last three days. Feet are sore, had a cage roll into the back of my foot so thats been nice and sore since sat, i banged my leg and have a nasty big purple, blue and black vainy bruise on my leg, and i think i've sprained a finger.
Tired-because of the last three days in work
Cranky-because i'm tired from the last three days in work!!! :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

> unfortunately, the only place in poor ole Bangladesh where they serve brewed coffee is a place where i would have to go in torn robes (cuz thats what i'll get once i've managed the money required to enter that restaurant!) so....


Then I guess this seems like a wise decision! I didn't know alcohol is used in coffee by the way. Damn my lack of knowledge about this matter!

----------


## Niamh

> Then I guess this seems like a wise decision! I didn't know alcohol is used in coffee by the way. Damn my lack of knowledge about this matter!


Alcohol in coffee? only if you add it. Like and Irish coffee, a Calipso etc
I think she means brewed in the same way we "brew" tea. Leave it to settle and strengthen the flavour to get the best flavour.

----------


## Pensive

> Alcohol in coffee? only if you add it. Like and Irish coffee, a Calipso etc
> I think she means brewed in the same way we "brew" tea. Leave it to settle and strengthen the flavour to get the best flavour.


Heh this makes sense! I was associating it with brewery and with brewery beer jumped up into my mind...  :Redface:

----------


## symphony

lol hell no alcohol!  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

How am I feeling today? Okay, let's see.... Sleepy. Dreamy. Thoughtful. Yet when the sleep interrupts the thoughts get muddled up. Unusual.  :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

I can't say it. Too mystereuos!

----------


## aldana

uncertain

----------


## kiz_paws

I am totally annoyed that I cannot go on a road trip, but oh well.

*Drama*, I am sooooo sorry to hear of your mother's loss, sending you both hugs!

----------


## Madhuri

I am feeling sick, not so bad physically, just slight cold, that's all. But, going by how I 'feel,' I dont feel good at all. It seems as if I have been sick for long and I will never be okay. Without any reason I am irritated, my general well being is just not good.

----------


## dramasnot6

> *Drama*, I am sooooo sorry to hear of your mother's loss, sending you both hugs!


Thank you kindly kiz, my mom says thanks too  :Smile:  She´s still pretty upset but I´m trying to not let it get at me to stay strong for her. Sorry to hear about your cancelled road trip! It is certainly a shame. 

I´m so sorry you feel that way Maddie, I think I know the feeling. In times of stress or depression I have felt generally melachonly and in lack of energy, it´s a terrible feeling to have and often hard to get out of. Try to do what you like and spend some time with people, give it time and it should pass.

----------


## Pensive

Sometime ago, I was feeling perfectly elated but this headache is making me feel ill.

----------


## Bakiryu

Very, very sleepy. Haven't slept since yesterday.

----------


## Shalot

I am dreading going into the orifice, er---I mean office, this morning.

----------


## Stieg

Optimistic!

----------


## ozbey

fabulous

----------


## aldana

bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiz_paws

Worried ... my dog ate grass today and is looking as green as a little black dog can...  :Sick:

----------


## vheissu

> Worried ... my dog ate grass today and is looking as green as a little black dog can...


Hope your dog feels less green soon....

Feeling a bit sad....only one week left of holidays for me... :Frown:

----------


## Debrasue

Hot...too darn hot!!!

----------


## Bakiryu

> Hot...too darn hot!!!


Here's to you Debra.

Think you're here and you wont be hot anymore 


(unless you look it  :FRlol:  )


I'm too sleepy and I can sleep. I'll be leaving you litnetters for two weeks on monday!!!!!!!

----------


## Video Drone

Aww, horsies... 

I'm bored now. I'm stuck in my game and I have nothing to do, pretty much...

----------


## Lily Adams

I've been sooooo tired all day. I fell asleep at 5:30 am and woke up at 11:00 am because my body was screaming at me to stop being so lazy, etc. D: So hopefully I'll sleep well tonight.

----------


## Cicilin

sleepy...
so many courses, make me stressed!

----------


## Pensive

Caught up in a spell.

----------


## quasimodo1

Yes the spell, obsessed with new poetry, concept without contrivance. Fly by ya tomorrow pensive. quasi

----------


## Madhuri

I am very happy and relieved.

One of my friend was diagnosed with some swelling in the nerves of the brain, and the general physician told him that this might be a tumour. He refered him to a neurosurgeon, before meeting the doc, we were thinking of what not and it was a very worried situation, as to how bad it has become. But, the doc says, that its very benign (sp?) and that it hasn't spread, which is a good sign because after surgery there is no chance that it will come back. What a relief it was to hear that it will be okay, and all was diagnosed in time.

What a relief.....I am so happy for him.

----------


## RobinHood3000

That certainly is a relief, Maddie! I can't imagine what an ordeal it must have been for you and your friend.

----------


## Pensive

Impatient. Impatient to talk to someone.  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

listless

----------


## Niamh

Very tired. Have hardly anytime to rest in over a week! Between work, doing up my bedroom more work and Harry Potter i'm practically dead! Now that i'm off for the day, that book is finished and so is my room i can rest!

----------


## kathycf

Tired...blah...very blah. Grey skies inside and outside.

----------


## Pensive

Sad. I am missing someone terribly!  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

Not good at all.

My friend has to come to India for his tumor treatment, and he has asked me to find a good neurosurgeon here. I have talked to two docs and none have given me satisfactory reply. Although, his case is treatable, but as there ar emore than one tumors at diff places, some say, these many will be treated by gamma surgery, and some will be treated by conventional surgery. None have said ALL will be treated. Some are of the opinion that treat the biggest one and leav the rest till they grow to the size when surgery can be done.

I am nervous and scared like anything, coz I dont know whats the best possible way, and no doc is making any effort to convince us. I am making all effort coz I cant show him that I am scared too, like him, as he is already in a very delicate state of mind. I know it's going to be fine, as its treatable, but I cant make this scared feeling go. 

I am just not feeling good...

----------


## Reccura

well, chatting with a very gentlemanly person really made my day today... and me lying in an account...

----------


## Pensive

Anxious.

----------


## Niamh

very tired. roll on the weekend!

----------


## kiz_paws

Sun kissed ...

----------


## Lily Adams

[email protected][email protected]

----------


## malwethien

sleepy.....ever since Saturday I have been sleeping at 3am from reading Harry Potter 7  :Biggrin:  (and I'm still not done yet!)

----------


## ktd222

I have a sharp pain in the back of my leg, just above my achilles tendon.

----------


## Niamh

oh so tired. maybe i should go back to bed for a few minutes....

----------


## Shalot

same here I am so tired. I should go back to bed but I can't . I guess I should just take a shower.

----------


## papayahed

Like a complete and utter dumbass.

----------


## kiz_paws

hot but happy. (there is a heat wave in these Prairies...)

----------


## Pensive

Pensive.

----------


## Gritt*

ah....Tired, stressed, confused, doubtful in my next steps...Nothing connected to feelings normal and usual for summer and summer holiday.  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

stupid

----------


## Poetess

a loser

----------


## Pensive

> a loser


The loser today can be a winner tomorrow! Don't let go of hope!  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

I can't feel my tongue

----------


## kiz_paws

I am stuffed and hate myself for eating so much...  :Alien:

----------


## aabbcc

Sad...

----------


## Pensive

I don't know about the whole day, but at the moment I feel fully wide awake when I shouldn't!  :Frown:

----------


## Poetess

sleepy

----------


## Pensive

Impatient.

----------


## Shalot

confused

----------


## Madhuri

Restless.

----------


## Weisinheimer

hopeful

----------


## Virgil

Stressed. Trying to catch up after vacation.

----------


## Pensive

Pensive. Very pensive.

----------


## Poetess

active

----------


## symphony

weird.

----------


## kiz_paws

A year older?!?!?!?!?  :Flare:

----------


## Pensive

Emotional.

----------


## Weisinheimer

stressed

----------


## samercury

Fatigu&#233;e de ne rien faire

----------


## Poetess

We are having a problem in the family, I wont be feeling good at all.
But hey, soon things will be alright  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> We are having a problem in the family, I wont be feeling good at all.
> But hey, soon things will be alright


That's good. A good possibility of a better tomorrow can do wonders at lessening the pain of today!  :Smile:

----------


## pinkmoon

yes , it's good to keep hoping for better events.

today I am fine :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

I am so tired and I have to go sand the cabinets so I feel bumed

----------


## Granny5

> I am so tired and I have to go sand the cabinets so I feel bumed


At least you have power equipment. It'll get better, Kiddo.

bothered by what I have going today

----------


## Niamh

Soooo tiirrreeeddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

mad at myself

----------


## quasimodo1

funeral tomorrow, just wrote the obit, trying to re-generate. quasi

----------


## Niamh

> funeral tomorrow, just wrote the obit, trying to re-generate. quasi


Sorry to hear that Quasi.


Still very tired. Had nap but....

----------


## thevintagepiper

A bit down. But happy to be 16 and with my own mobile  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

A bit gloomy.

----------


## Niamh

tired. I wonder what its like to not be tired......

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh poor you niamh, it is very depressing to be so tired. I hope you can get some good ,solid sleep.

A little frustrated, a little stressed.

----------


## vheissu

Homesick...I've never felt like this but I just want to leave!! :Frown:

----------


## pinkmoon

not very very good
but fine :Yawnb:

----------


## applepie

Grumpy, I just seem to have woken up that way today. Now it is time for coffee which is the perfect cure :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

Worried sick

----------


## Virgil

Hating the Red Sox. Why can't the Orioles beat that damn team.  :Tongue:  

Hope everything is OK Same.

----------


## Pensive

A little bit sad and secretive.

----------


## applepie

Sleepy, it was not a good night for sleeping

----------


## Madhuri

Good. My friend got operated for his tumor today, and everything went fine  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Good. My friend got operated for his tumor today, and everything went fine


Congratulations!  :Smile: 

Oh and at the moment I feel quite fine.

----------


## optimisticnad

im also fine. a little hot though.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Good. My friend got operated for his tumor today, and everything went fine


I am very glad to hear that, Maddy!  :Smile: 

I feel like going for a walk with Pepper  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

> Congratulations!





> I am very glad to hear that, Maddy!


Thanks guys  :Biggrin: 

I am feeling good, spent some quality time today with him.

----------


## formality hater

Sleepy!

----------


## hockeychick8792

Tired, temperature hot, and sick and tired of my brothers baseball!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## white camellia

Lost, sort of.

----------


## Niamh

> Good. My friend got operated for his tumor today, and everything went fine


thats good to hear madi! lets hope nothing returns.


i'm tired, and grumpy. want to go back to bed. Its august bank holiday weekend and i'm in work. not fair! And i am working every day of it! :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh poor Niamh! That really isn't fair, you need some serious time off to relax and recover. Get some good sleep and be good to yourself!

Distracted, fresh, happy...

----------


## Niamh

sleepy. Thankfully i off for the next two days. very long weekend. shift work is starting to kill me.... its harder to deal with during the summer! :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I don't feel pretty
Oh not at all witty
How can I be charming?
But yes, my mood now is alarming!

----------


## quasimodo1

To Pensive: If you can describe your daly feeling in verse, just how alarmed can you be? Besides, you are the only litneter who has the power of metamorphasis and therefore capable of shedding one emotional layer for another. Logical? yes. Probable? you tell me. quasi

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel happy because I just read a Quasi-ism. I love finding your little thoughts scattered throughout this board, Quasi! Sending you a happy day wrapped in a little sweet package!  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

Overloaded, I have a lot to do today, and it is a gloomy rainy day so I don't feel like doing anything.

----------


## Pensive

> To Pensive: If you can describe your daly feeling in verse, just how alarmed can you be?


When we have a bit gloomy day
Depressed and alarmed do we stay
Upon our hearts, burdens lay
Poetry is used for expression and so heals, that's my say!




> Besides, you are the only litneter who has the power of metamorphasis and therefore capable of shedding one emotional layer for another. Logical? yes. Probable? you tell me. quasi


Hehe don't be too sure about this that I am the only lit-netter who can metamorphose. Everyone doesn't keep this ability in her/his profile!  :Tongue: 
Ah even this what-can-be-called ability needs friendly atmospheric conditions.  :Smile: 

But I am really feeling better now, listening to songs.

----------


## Pensive

Mentally: Fine
Physically: Very uncomfortable

Well, at least it seems as if I have finally adjusted my sleeping routine, it's nice to wake up during sun-rise!  :Smile:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Mildly stressed, with a touch of sinus problems...curious and a tad bit of political anarchy...oh, and uhh happy too!

----------


## Weisinheimer

I don't feel horribly depressed, which is an improvement from what I have been feeling lately.

----------


## Lyn

I feel like running away

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh poor lyn, we all feel like that sometimes. Maybe take some you-time and space out for a while.

I feel...euphoric

----------


## ktd222

my calves are sore from jump roping. All this running on the treadmill I'd done, and a little session of jump roping has sidelined me.

----------


## catharsis

Idiotic, because I lost my USb key with all my work on it and I didn't back it up.

----------


## formality hater

Crestfallen!

----------


## Niamh

Annoyed. I have a headache. :Flare:  
Also Upset over the gorrillas in The Congo. :Bawling:

----------


## quasimodo1

To Niamh: Two extra-strength excedrin with regular type or English breakfast tea. Will work on anything but the killer migraine. quasi

----------


## Niamh

> To Niamh: Two extra-strength excedrin with regular type or English breakfast tea. Will work on anything but the killer migraine. quasi


Thanks Quasi. I went to bed and that seemed to knock it out of me! Am very tired now though.

----------


## Pensive

Very ill. 

I have got temperature and some other thing which is making me sick. And along-side it, my father is giving a hard time... It's just mind-blowing!

----------


## Ahmed_Kaid

I feel okay as long as you are there around.....  :Biggrin:  

i'm very sorry for those whom are not well today, i wish all the happiness in your career.

----------


## applepie

So so, it isn't a bad day, but it isn't an exceptionally good one either. I'll feel better after some coffee. I'm not a morning person in the first place, but I've been getting up with the kids each morning (as it should be so no complaint intended) after staying up late each night working on my story, my daughter's quilt, an embroidered shirt for my son, and a crocheted baby blanket for my cousins soon-to-arrive baby.

----------


## Ahmed_Kaid

today i feel quite coool, i have series of good events that have taken place so far......
But i don't know what will happen after these goood stuffs..

see you later if there is any change in my day.

----------


## dramasnot6

Today I have felt worn down, but with re-occuring moments of pleasent happiness

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

marooned.

----------


## Niamh

Very tired. Still have headache. Think i can class it as a migraine now. Have had it for three days. Had a nap after work as was just wreaked. back in work for 5am.

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

Nurse the headache Niamh...
and hope you wake up refreshed...
take care

----------


## motherhubbard

I feel like I'm running out of time

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

and I feel like time broods on me...

----------


## pinkmoon

better than yesterday... :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Much better than yesterday.

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

pensive!

----------


## dramasnot6

Feel better niamh!

So very tired

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

have you ever felt like this.. really tired...exhausted.. yet high... 
high on tiredness... thats how I'm feeling right now...

----------


## pinkmoon

> have you ever felt like this.. really tired...exhausted.. yet high... 
> high on tiredness... thats how I'm feeling right now...


You must had taken much sugar, much fats, much salt, and non of exercises. :Smile:  

today I feel good. :Biggrin:

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

presumptions cant always... direct you to how things really are...
I didnt mean that tiredness is making me feel any worse...
I feel great... splendid.

good to see you feeling good Pink Moon.
and thankyou for.. giving me a thought...

----------


## Pendragon

It ain't easy bein' me,
And I don't think many would really want to know...

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

monsieur pendragon...
I`m all ears...

----------


## pinkmoon

Tabula_Rasa
YOU ARE WELCOME

Pendragon 
WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?
of course we would like to know, we all care :Smile:  

now I feel sad :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

Tired and very bored. Boyfriend is in Aiya Napa for the week. But in saying that i havent seen him in two weeks... friends are working or have other plans.... think i'll go watch most haunted...

----------


## formality hater

A little grumpy and tired!

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

tiredness is in vogue...!  :Smile: 

I'm joyful tonight...
 :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

On seventh heaven! Life is fun!  :Banana:

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

Love the banana smiley!!!

Way to go...Pensive!!!

----------


## Niamh

> On seventh heaven! Life is fun!


good for you pensive!
Sleepy but in a good mood.

----------


## Pensive

And it's all gone, all happiness and gladness has vanished, how many changes can a moment bring into our life! And what they consider little little things, how hard they hit us.....

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

I have always believed that joy is but for an instant... and that its never too far to seek...

a smile and a hug for you Pensive...
Brush away the gloom...

----------


## Bakiryu

eh, overworked and sleepy!

----------


## Pensive

> I have always believed that joy is but for an instant... and that its never too far to seek...


Yes, joy is for an instant...after a night there is always a day and after a day we get night. But when the day gets over sooner than it ought to, the gloominess increases...




> a smile and a hug for you Pensive...
> Brush away the gloom...


Thanks for your well wishes, but gloom can hardly be brushed away all by ourselves...

----------


## quasimodo1

It ain't easy bein' me,
And I don't think many would really want to know...Pendragon

----------


## dramasnot6

> eh, overworked and sleepy!


I'll second that

----------


## Orpheus

disoriented

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

Nettled.

----------


## Pensive

Thoughtful.

----------


## vheissu

Extremely angry at myself: I managed to make a nice big crack on the screen of my laptop this morning. What a way to start the day

----------


## Lily Adams

"I feel so De-VO I don't know what to do."

----------


## Pensive

Cheerful.

----------


## Madhuri

:Frown: 

I am called for work today, and what am I doing? -- Waiting for work to start  :Rolleyes:  That's so unfair... I could have come late in the evening to finish it.

----------


## Madhuri

I want to feel sleepy, but I am not...It's already 2:10 am here. I should goto bed now....

----------


## NikolaiI

responsible ( as in, responsible _for_... )

----------


## applepie

Relieved, the kids are in bed and I get to unwind.

----------


## Niamh

still sick. :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

I hope you get better, Niamh!  :Smile: 

At the moment, I am feeling mischievous. With the pricking of my thumb, something wicked this way comes!  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Not good  :Frown: 

Why do some people think that being difficult means being yourself? It's not ! It's not only bad for them, it makes the other people's life difficult as well.

----------


## muhsin

Feeling alright...

----------


## antagonist22

tired and stressed

----------


## Themis

Oh, so depressed.  :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

Right now...my back is hurting from too much swimming..  :Frown:

----------


## Bakiryu

Itchy! ~Being currently attacked by evil fleas!

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel somewhat empty

----------


## Pensive

Like my head would explode. Can feel temperature and sore throat too.  :Frown:  Hardly got four hours sleep today due to this constant headache.

----------


## Niamh

Why cant i get the dirt off my chest!
Hope you feel better soon Pensive!

----------


## Madhuri

Take a shower, Niamh  :Nod: 

I am feeling thoughtful right now.

----------


## Niamh

good idea Madhuri. Having a shower has made me feel relief all week so....

----------


## vheissu

Tired, tired, tired....I don't think I like working in a lab in the end...

----------


## kitten

blue... very very blue.  :Frown:

----------


## manolia

bad..

----------


## dollybird

great - life is good right!

----------


## Niamh

annoyed.....


Welcome to the forum Dollybird. Good to see some fellow Irish on the site!

----------


## applepie

morose, but I don't really know why...

----------


## Granny5

better now, my daughter brought home chocolate!

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Very good mood....do NOT work this weekend....yippee :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

Physically, recovering from my cold, little bit of the sniffles still. Very much content emotionally, on the stressed side mentally...

----------


## Granny5

Tired but a good tired from working and getting some stuff done around the house. Kind of in the dumps because my vacation is over and I have to go back to work tomorrow night  :Frown:

----------


## kiz_paws

I was very very sad, but suddenly realized that life is way too short to crawl around in a grumbly manner, so yeah, feeling mighty good! Yay.

To all those who are not doing good? HUGS a-plenty!  :Wink:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## pinkmoon

sad sad sad
very sad

----------


## muhsin

Non-descript.

----------


## chasestalling

"The false society of men --
-- for earthly greatness
All heavenly comforts rarefies to air."

George Chapman

mere words i know but perhaps they'll strike a chord. as for myself, i'm outwardly grave, inwardly... :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

exhausted. Just couldnt get to sleep last night. I was roasting all night. Best bit of sleep i got was from about 6am to 8.45am when my friend in england decided to rely to the messege i'd sent at 8pm last night. :Frown:  
Make matters worse i was sweating all night. Think i had a fever.
Make matters ever worse is that i'm due back to work today. Working 2pm til 12am. :Bawling:

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh Niamh, that doesn't sound good at all. You need to take better care of yourself, please get some rest!

----------


## Niamh

i havent been in work for over a week. slept like a baby every night but for some reason last night.....Its not like i had heavey pjs on like i had earlier this week when my chest infection was really bad, i had 3/4 length bottoms anda shoe string top!!!!

----------


## Madhuri

Very upset.

----------


## Pensive

Immensely tense. My mother has got an extremely high-level blood sugar (Diabetes). She can't stop crying. And it's hurting me a great deal. Plus I am also having a great headache and my teeth are aching too, feel like my head would explode by all this tension!

----------


## Madhuri

> Immensely tense. My mother has got an extremely high-level blood sugar (Diabetes). She can't stop crying. And it's hurting me a great deal. Plus I am also having a great headache and my teeth are aching too, feel like my head would explode by all this tension!


I hope your mother feels better soon. To control diabetes, it requires a lot of care and changes in food habits. There are so many medications available, so that a person can lead a life they always have. It will be okay. Don't worry.

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

A bit sad. I've been looking for a job for three months because I'm in holidays of studying... But I don't know why I can't find a job. It's really depressing  :Frown:  
Next month I'll start the course again so I won't have really time for working, so I don't know if I will get a job...

 :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

> i havent been in work for over a week. slept like a baby every night but for some reason last night.....Its not like i had heavey pjs on like i had earlier this week when my chest infection was really bad, i had 3/4 length bottoms anda shoe string top!!!!





> Very upset.





> Immensely tense. My mother has got an extremely high-level blood sugar (Diabetes). She can't stop crying. And it's hurting me a great deal. Plus I am also having a great headache and my teeth are aching too, feel like my head would explode by all this tension!


I hope you all feel better! 
I'm so sorry things are so rough Pensive, I hope your mother gets better and that you feel better too.

----------


## kiz_paws

Yes, Maddie, Niamh and Pensive, please take care, you all deserve a happier day than this! And Drama, you take care, too, I heard that you were ailing, as well!

Here is a picture of some wildflowers for you to look at to forget all about your woes for a moment (these grow wild here where I live):

----------


## NikolaiI

better

----------


## Pensive

> I hope your mother feels better soon. To control diabetes, it requires a lot of care and changes in food habits. There are so many medications available, so that a person can lead a life they always have. It will be okay. Don't worry.





> I hope you all feel better! 
> I'm so sorry things are so rough Pensive, I hope your mother gets better and that you feel better too.





> Yes, Maddie, Niamh and Pensive, please take care, you all deserve a happier day than this! And Drama, you take care, too, I heard that you were ailing, as well!


Aww thanks a lot for your well wishes! You people are very caring!

Now my mother is a bit better, has been soothed by Doctor and some friends of hers who have/are suffered/suffering from the same illness....Diabetes is sadly quite common.

----------


## Niamh

depressed. I have to go for a colonoscopy.

----------


## Madhuri

> depressed. I have to go for a colonoscopy.


What happened?

----------


## Niamh

It appears that i might have Irritable bowel Syndrom or a similar problem, so i have to get a colonoscopy to find out the problem. :Frown:  


(btw i forgot to thank everyone for thinking of me when i was sick. Kiz i love those flowers. I really like cornflowers!)

----------


## Divine Comedy

Hey Niamh,

Take care and my best wishes for you to get well soon.. As for me am just feeling good and happy today.... Today was the day of gifts... Got loads of them today...Infact am delighted...

----------


## Niamh

thank you and welcome to litnet Divine comedy! :Wave:

----------


## Madhuri

> It appears that i might have Irritable bowel Syndrom or a similar problem, so i have to get a colonoscopy to find out the problem.


I hope you feel better soon. Don't you worry, these doctors do these things to scare the patients, I am sure the tests will be okay.  :Smile: 




> Hey Niamh,
> 
> Take care and my best wishes for you to get well soon.. As for me am just feeling good and happy today.... Today was the day of gifts... Got loads of them today...Infact am delighted...


Hey it was a good day for me too. I see you are from India, so surely you are talking about the _Rakhi_ gifts and celebrations. When my brothers were here the celebrations went the whole day long, with good food, new clothes, and gifts.

----------


## Niamh

> I hope you feel better soon. Don't you worry, these doctors do these things to scare the patients, I am sure the tests will be okay.


Thanks Maddie. I havent gotten my appointment yet, but i'm *really* not looking forward to it. :Frown:  Lets hope its only IBS and nothing worse.



> Hey it was a good day for me too. I see you are from India, so surely you are talking about the _Rakhi_ gifts and celebrations. When my brothers were here the celebrations went the whole day long, with good food, new clothes, and gifts.


That sounds wonderful!

----------


## Divine Comedy

Hey Madhuri,

Its always good to have your brothers around... And Rakhi Gifts are the best... It was a wonderful day for me yesterday. I just wish everyday brothers could give some gifts.. Am a little bit greedy when it comes to gifts... Lets see today was sleepy sloppy and a foodie day for me. And Niamh dont worry about the tests they are normally scary but once you finish them you realise they are not that bad after all. I used to be scare of chemotherapy but I had to go thorugh them but it did not matter that much as the doc was too handsome for words...  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Hey Madhuri,
> 
> Its always good to have your brothers around... And Rakhi Gifts are the best... It was a wonderful day for me yesterday. I just wish everyday brothers could give some gifts.. Am a little bit greedy when it comes to gifts... Lets see today was sleepy sloppy and a foodie day for me. And Niamh dont worry about the tests they are normally scary but once you finish them you realise they are not that bad after all. I used to be scare of chemotherapy but I had to go thorugh them but it did not matter that much as the doc was too handsome for words...


Well thats a bonus but i really dont want a cute doctor looking up my you know what! :Blush:  
Chemo is harsh! I hope you are over the worst, that it wasnt a secondary type and you are on the way to recovery.

----------


## dramasnot6

A bit high-energy, a bit bored

----------


## quasimodo1

To Dramasnot6: Identifying, more energy than last week, way more and not so much bored as sick and tired of slow cash flow. quasi

----------


## Divine Comedy

Hi Niamh,

Am actually glad it is over for me. No its not the secondary type.Now am up and walking.Don't worry about that colonoscopy whenever you are scared just remember "This too shall pass" My prayers are with you Niamh.

----------


## Niamh

good to hear you are well!

I'm feeling very hungry right now. But i've duck in the oven, so i'm gonna be eating Duck and Pancakes for dinner!

----------


## Pensive

> Thanks Maddie. I havent gotten my appointment yet, but i'm really not looking forward to it. Lets hope its only IBS and nothing worse.


Yes, they say hope for the best and be prepared for the worst. So I hope you get as well as you are at the best of your times.  :Smile: 

At the moment, I feel quite fine.

----------


## Nightshade

la-zy. and tierd

----------


## Lily Adams

> la-zy. and tierd


'Zactly.

----------


## vheissu

very sleepy  :Yawnb:

----------


## Themis

Like eating half of what I just ate would have been enough.  :Sick:

----------


## muhsin

Dead tired; can't even move properly.

----------


## Madhuri

As if I will get fever.

----------


## Divine Comedy

As if my brain has gone for a walk ... am blank

----------


## Niamh

sleepy with a headache!

----------


## Bakiryu

Stressed (TOO MUCH SCHOOLWORK!)

----------


## Nightshade

Great! :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

Not happy - I was told today I bring bad luck to the lab I'm working in....

----------


## kiz_paws

> Not happy - I was told today I bring bad luck to the lab I'm working in....


Hmmm, that is when I'd feel vindictive and create a potion of very smelly stuff. Then they'd know that there was a reason for complaints...  :Crash:   :Crash:   :Wink:  

I feel bleah today. Is that an emotion?  :Tongue:

----------


## quasimodo1

To Kiz Paws: Luck is just something that favors the competant and alert. quasimodo1

----------


## Madhuri

I know I am tired and I should feel sleepy. But, why is it that many times I just can't sleep even after being so tired?  :Frown:

----------


## quasimodo1

You've never heard of the old foggies telling you "hey, you're overtired" which in today's parlance passes for "wired".

----------


## Niamh

i'm a bit down in the dumps actually.

----------


## Nightshade

> i'm a bit down in the dumps actually.


Cheer up!! have after eight!

Im good was knackered when I came ito work but sleep works wonders!

----------


## Pensive

Fed up of putting this smile on my lips and liveliness in my emotions when my heart is shattered. Fed up of making myself try to believe we all are crappy at times and it's best to forgive others and forget harsh things said/done by them.

----------


## quasimodo1

Pensive, You've being too pensive; but i can go with that. Putting on the gameface not an option; unless you need one of those gladhanding jobs. Isn't it a fun holiday or something? quasi

----------


## toni

been crying..

----------


## toni

oh crap and i miss my best friend and the way he calls me "brocolli" 
I am so silly...

----------


## Nightshade

Lethargic

----------


## Madhuri

Not well  :Sick:  It's hot and humid, I was in the bus and it felt as if I will faint, wanted to go back, but, came to work instead  :Frown: . I just don't like this feeling that I am having right now.

----------


## Niamh

not too good.

----------


## vheissu

I've caught a cold.... :Sick:

----------


## Pensive

Busy.

----------


## kitten

tired and anxious - mum is in the hospital...  :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

...I am really confused.  :Sick:  You guys are all turning into Muppets and talking about evil clowns and me being dizzy from exhaustion doesn't help. @[email protected]

 :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm all alone with too much homework.

----------


## Scheherazade

Green... very, very green.

----------


## papayahed

> Green... very, very green.




 :FRlol:  :FRlol: 




> ...I am really confused.  You guys are all turning into Muppets and talking about evil clowns and me being dizzy from exhaustion doesn't help. @[email protected]



It's all in the Town Crier...

----------


## Lily Adams

I had a hunch there was an explanation about it around here somewhere.  :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

:Sick:  and  :Cold:  
It's 10 °C (50 F)! How dare it be so cold?

----------


## Scheherazade

Bare... Very, very bare.

----------


## Nightshade

dudish
I cant seem to stop saying DUDE!! to the computer screen..... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Weisinheimer

kinda happy

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Wordish.

I can't stop saying "word"!!!

----------


## Madhuri

Happy. I think I like working till late, the whole office is so quite. It's 11:23 PM here.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Not too hot. I think I'll call in and not go to ballet tonight.

----------


## Pensive

Drowsy, busy, but still happy that it's weekend.

----------


## Niamh

sad and disapointed

----------


## Divine Comedy

Elated am on cloud no 9 he he he he he he he ........  :Smile:

----------


## quasimodo1

To Niamh: what kind of posting would brighten your day?

----------


## papayahed

> To Niamh: what kind of posting would brighten your day?


I know I'm not Niamh but I'm sure something fuzzy and Muppetty would help...... :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> To Niamh: what kind of posting would brighten your day?





> I know I'm not Niamh but I'm sure something fuzzy and Muppetty would help......


dont think even fuzzy and muppetty can help..... :Bawling:

----------


## vheissu

I hope things will change soon and you feel better, Niamh....

I'm feeling: relieved that it's finally friday! This week has been horrible!!

----------


## Nightshade

Tierd and stressed

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Tired not stressed. :Biggrin:

----------


## Lyn

anticipation. I can't wait.

----------


## Balzacbrother

I am enjoying the calm before the inevitable storm of returning to work Monday week. Today it is lazy euphoria

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Happy, not mellow happy but PUMPED up happy...very energetic, except my bug bites itch/burn like crazy. :Frown:   :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Fed up.

----------


## theP3ach

painfully bored, but in good spirits.

----------


## Niamh

sad. this really isnt my week.

----------


## SleepyWitch

drunk as a lord. tipsy. intoxicated. inebriated :Sick:  
 :Smile:  some friends and me just celebrated my bday at a bar.
my best friend and me did the flying kangooroo (sp? :Sick: ) in the street. it was fun  :Biggrin: 
kangaroo, beasty, beastie?

----------


## Niamh

> drunk as a lord. tipsy. intoxicated. inebriated 
>  some friends and me just celebrated my bday at a bar.
> my best friend and me did the flying kangooroo (sp?) in the street. it was fun 
> kangaroo, beasty, beastie?


 :Brow:  Sleepy funny when drunk!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Sleepy funny when drunk!


Sleepy always funny.
stupid hopping long-footsied rat critter, could have picked and easier name, like schnork. kang_a_roo, I'll never learn how to spell it  :Biggrin: 
i also did the BeanyBear dance, featuring my bf's typical movements, like when he cleans the sink or dries his back with a towel. will do a video of it some day. it's better than Maccarena (sp?)

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol:  somehow Sleepy I think Beany may be  :Blush:  again.

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel darn priviledged to have a place like this for diversion, moral support, a laugh here and there, and if it is a good day, an Orlando Bloom pic in a certain blog out there in blog-land....  :FRlol:  

Yay for LitNet!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Nightshade

Half a sleep ......

 :Yawnb:

----------


## Cazz. :]

stressed about school. eugh.

----------


## downing

I feel like I am in prison... :Frown: ( This life is too bad for me  :Frown: (

----------


## papayahed

It's early, I woke up at 6 am on a sunday so I'm a little peeved but quite awake.

----------


## Niamh

waking up at 6am on a sunday is never a good thing!

----------


## Nightshade

Unless ist your birthday or Xmas!!
 :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

Dizzy, and disappointed. I have hardly completed any homework yet and there are so many of them left.  :Frown:  And I feel too lazy to.

----------


## Niamh

> Unless ist your birthday or Xmas!!


 :Biggrin:  true!

----------


## Virgil

Very apprehensive.

----------


## Madhuri

Nervous. I want to go into hiding.

----------


## Nightshade

why maddie? 

Good had a really GREAT day.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

i'm feeling a little tipsy!
Hope you are okay maddie!

----------


## symphony

dizzzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZy

----------


## Bakiryu

irked

----------


## Weisinheimer

sluggish. It's really hot here, so I don't feel like doing anything.

----------


## Madhuri

I am okay, girls.  :Biggrin: 

Today I am feeling good. It seems as if the week will go well.

----------


## formality hater

Idiotic,
Lunatic,
Oh,pathetic!

----------


## Weisinheimer

caged.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Sick.  :Sick:

----------


## quasimodo1

Alot of people in a funk today, eh. ...havn't died, that's a plus.

----------


## Anza

Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeppy... >.<

----------


## Pensive

Glum. Everyday there is a scene and you have to watch it all. The more you believe in peace the more people quarrel in front of you. The more you want things around you to be 'normal' the more abnormal they are. The funny thing is after all this gloominess, you manage to smile and laugh... and love those people you would have hated if they were 'someone else'. Yes, we have to learn to forget or we would perhaps not be able to live.

----------


## Nightshade

Seems Im the only one who is cheerful today...cheerup you lot 

 :Banana:

----------


## formality hater

> Glum. Everyday there is a scene and you have to watch it all. The more you believe in peace the more people quarrel in front of you. The more you want things around you to be 'normal' the more abnormal they are. The funny thing is after all this gloominess, you manage to smile and laugh... and love those people you would have hated if they were 'someone else'. Yes, we have to learn to forget or we would perhaps not be able to live.


IF THIS IS THE SEASON OF AUTUMN,
COULD SPRING BE FAR BEHIND?


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> IF THIS IS THE SEASON OF AUTUMN,
> COULD SPRING BE FAR BEHIND?


Can work for those who dislike Autumn!  :Tongue:  (But hey, thanks for your concern. It's always nice to see these smilies  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Niamh

starting to feel sleepy.

----------


## Niamh

Oh god! i'm so exhausted......

----------


## vheissu

I passed my exam!!!!  :Banana:  And I thought I'd failed it!! Can't believe that's over!

----------


## Divine Comedy

Feeling a little goomy and upset.Its my bosses last day at office.He has been one good person I had ever met in my life. A very inspiring personality who inspired me to come to office without a gloomy face.. Will miss him  :Frown:  A lot of other people felt the same and the atmosphere is gloomy so am I

----------


## Niamh

I feel terrible. Nothing compares to the way i feel.

----------


## totyfroty

I am Happy today

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Nervous, stressed, sleepy but happy at the same time.  :FRlol:  Tad bit complicated!

----------


## Bakiryu

> I feel terrible. Nothing compares to the way i feel.


what's wrong Neevs?

----------


## Pensive

Is not it Friday today? Yes, yes, yes. And Pensive is happy.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

The beginning of Saturday and I slept in afternoon and can no longer bring myself to sleep (I am very sensitive in this way). I don't know why the hell I went to sleep while studying and no one woke me up. I had adjusted my timing routine after such a long time. And at the moment, my head is burning with pain.

----------


## chasestalling

persecuted.

----------


## miss tenderness

Pensy, wish all of your days are Fridays :Biggrin: 

a feeling of peace surrounds me!

----------


## Pensive

> Pensy, wish all of your days are Fridays


That made me smile.  :Smile:  It's such a wonderful 'wish'!  :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

:Smile:  :d

----------


## Gadget Girl

Tired and lonely. Tsk, tsk, tsk...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

crazed.

----------


## Pensive

Not-as-busy-as-usual 

*relieved*

----------


## Bakiryu

tired

----------


## muhsin

Normal.......

----------


## Oniw17

tired

----------


## white camellia

biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig

----------


## Gadget Girl

Stressed.

----------


## stormy sky

worried

----------


## Weisinheimer

kinda happy  :Smile:

----------


## BulletproofDork

FREEZING!!!!!  :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## thelastmelon

Tired and not in the mood to study.  :Yawnb:

----------


## applepie

Not too sure yet... I'm not thrilled about going to work, but other than that the day seems to be starting off on a good note. I actually got through my morning cup of tea and breakfast with minimal fuss.

----------


## blazeofglory

> Is not it Friday today? Yes, yes, yes. And Pensive is happy.


have a good day and enjoy every second of the day!!!

----------


## BulletproofDork

Hungry!!!!!

----------


## Pensive

> have a good day and enjoy every second of the day!!!


Thank you.  :Smile: 

Hey, it's Sunday today (which means school tomorrow) but still I am extremely happy. The weather is great!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

My head is a bit heavy, and my eyes swollen.

----------


## thelastmelon

I shouldn't complain, but I have a lot of studying left to do though (another 170 pages to read tonight) and I have a stupid eye-infection. So I can't use my contacts and I don't know where my old glasses are, so I can't see all that well.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

:Sick:  and  :Yawnb:

----------


## AimusSage

It's one of those days...  :Flare:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Happy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

Slightly confused :x

----------


## Virgil

> Slightly confused :x


yeah, me too.  :Sick:  I need to get back to my old avatar.  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

But, I like this avy, Virgie  :Nod:  It's really cool  :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

Dizzy...I've read quite a few articles in the past hours...

----------


## Shurtugal

sad, my eyes are burning from tears.

----------


## Shalot

I feel great. It's been one of those up and down kind of days, but here at the end I feel good. Plus, I have been sitting here looking at this forum on and off for a few hours and it has made me happy.

They are lots of old familiar faces from around the globe and then there are the new ones. And I am sure there are some that I never cross paths with, but I like it here, and I hope my presence here doesn't detract from anyone's overall experience of the forum

Go LitNet!!!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

worn and nervous... from rushing all those projects... and now I have this really long report to do on writings of Spanish missionaries and such which I must submit by 12:30 this day... it's 12:08 right now and I'm only halfway done!  :Bawling:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm very happy today!

----------


## Niamh

i'm So Sore!!! this gym thing is tough!

----------


## Themis

Unwell and edgy.

----------


## dramasnot6

Happy....hmmm

----------


## muhsin

Tired.....due to fasting...oh hungry.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I little tired... and sleepy.

----------


## Pendragon

Sick, and depressed beyond words. The pain in my head hasn't stopped in five months. And my doctors don't seem to be in any type of a hurry to try and work this out. But there are always those who are in worse shape and they bear up bravely and I must do the same. Any and all prayers would be appreciated.

Pen

----------


## Themis

I'm sure you'll get better, Pen! Doctors tend to seem rather more relaxed than one would like them to.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'll definitely be praying for you Pen. I really hope you get better soon.

----------


## Virgil

Sad, because Pen is not well. I hope you get better too, Pen.  :Frown:

----------


## Granny5

Sad too. I hope you feel better soon, Pen. You have my prayers and best wishes.

----------


## Niamh

> Sick, and depressed beyond words. The pain in my head hasn't stopped in five months. And my doctors don't seem to be in any type of a hurry to try and work this out. But there are always those who are in worse shape and they bear up bravely and I must do the same. Any and all prayers would be appreciated.
> 
> Pen


You are in my thoughts Pen. Hope its nothing too serious.

----------


## Gigi

Messy

----------


## Lily Adams

Oh, dear, Pen, get better!  :Frown: 




> Happy....hmmm


You're used to thinking it's a Beautiful World, right?  :Biggrin: 



As for me, I'm feeling very lethargic...homework does not help. So drowsy...I truly have drunk from the River Lethe...

----------


## quasimodo1

To Pen: We need to have you well Pen, please change something, your doctors or what ever you can. I know from many personal experiences how depression can effect you physically. My thoughts are with you. quasi

----------


## Bakiryu

Hang in there pen! 

I'm tired, my bones hurt and I can't figure out what my cough is, Mum thinks it might be bronchitis or smoker's cough (but I don't smoke, she does!)

----------


## samercury

I hope that you feel better soon Pen  :Frown:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

A little bit better, I think. And a lot more rested.  :Smile:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Pretty tired!

----------


## Shurtugal

i still have a heart ache, but nothing as bad as it was on monday. and since i didn't do any school i'm getting overwelmed.

p.s. hope you feel better soon, Pen!

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm good.. 
It's just the one thing with me losing more hair then I ever have before, and not knowing why. If it doesn't stop, then I'll have to go see a doctor about it. It's scary losing this much hair.  :Frown:

----------


## Oniw17

I feel really bored, I wish I had some money to go do something.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Unusually exhausted. Normally I am just tired. Today I am really exhausted, though, and I don't know why.  :Confused:

----------


## Bakiryu

Sick. My eyes hurt from lack of sleep, I have a 6month old cought, muscular pain from walking and on hands (I think I;m growing  :Biggrin: !) and usual general coldness.  :Frown:   :Sick:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Horrible!!!  :Bawling:

----------


## Pendragon

Well, the good news is that I finally heard from the Neurologist and it's not seizures. The bad news is that something happened and they don't know what. So it's back to the psychiatrist. I refuse to be hospitalized again. So here we go with what I generally call Hell Month. Its when they change from one medicine to another. You get withdrawal from one and the effects of getting used to the other. Fun! Anybody like to take my place for a while? Free meals and entertainment.

----------


## Virgil

> Well, the good news is that I finally heard from the Neurologist and it's not seizures. The bad news is that something happened and they don't know what. So it's back to the psychiatrist. I refuse to be hospitalized again. So here we go with what I generally call “Hell Month”. It’s when they change from one medicine to another. You get withdrawal from one and the effects of getting used to the other. Fun! Anybody like to take my place for a while? Free meals and entertainment.


I pray for your health, Pen. I hope this time it woun't be as bad.  :Angel:

----------


## SleepyWitch

thinking of you Uncle Pen! I'm sure a big strong dragon like you can deal with anything, even Hell Month



grrrrrrrrrr, my back is giving me trouble once more, but after a couple of years of nearly permanent headaches and stiff muscles I've finally gone to see a doctor and he prescribed massages and _fango_ starting on Monday.

----------


## Pensive

Was really mad the whole day, but at the moment I feel better...

----------


## Bakiryu

> Well, the good news is that I finally heard from the Neurologist and it's not seizures. The bad news is that something happened and they don't know what. So it's back to the psychiatrist. I refuse to be hospitalized again. So here we go with what I generally call “Hell Month”. It’s when they change from one medicine to another. You get withdrawal from one and the effects of getting used to the other. Fun! Anybody like to take my place for a while? Free meals and entertainment.


Yikes Pen!  :Frown:  Hang in there!

(This is one of the reasons I refuse to take ANY kind of medication)

----------


## Themis

Tired. I was very nearly asleep when THE idea popped into my head and my muse begged me to turn on the computer and start the writing programm - at which point both muse and 'idea' left me to amuse themselves elsewhere.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Well, the good news is that I finally heard from the Neurologist and it's not seizures. The bad news is that something happened and they don't know what. So it's back to the psychiatrist. I refuse to be hospitalized again. So here we go with what I generally call Hell Month. Its when they change from one medicine to another. You get withdrawal from one and the effects of getting used to the other. Fun! Anybody like to take my place for a while? Free meals and entertainment.


 :Frown:  That's rough. I'm praying for you.

----------


## Madhuri

High-strung

I slept at 4 in the morning, I don't know what work I was trying to finish  :Rolleyes:  And I have a train to catch in the evening. There is no energy left in me to even walk a meter.  :Bawling:

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm feeling pretty excited and calm at the same time.
Calm = I have the day off (No work, no classes)
Excited = My boyfriend and I are going to a concert tonight
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Today, I feel very full.

----------


## Pensive

My head is blowing. In the past few days, I have started having a heavy head. Though it usually doesn't burn like this, at this moment it's making me go nuts... I am having problem in concentrating as well.

----------


## BulletproofDork

hungry

----------


## amalia1985

murderous...-Tomorrow, I have to attend a bloody boring marriage ceremony...Yach!!!

----------


## vheissu

Sore...how can both my thumbs hurt from canoeing??My arms, ok, I understand. But my thumbs????

----------


## thelastmelon

My butt hurts and I'm tired.
Solution: Go to bed!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## samercury

Relieved that exams are finally over (for now)

----------


## Shurtugal

tired... stayed up late last night and have school to do (but it's saterday!)

----------


## Bakiryu

sleepy. my eyes hurt. I keep trying to learn how to sew.

----------


## NikolaiI

happy. I slept well last night.

----------


## LIVEFROMBFLD

Bummin', can't get warm, can't get going so I'm just hanging at the computer listening to tunes and playing Song Title Game!

----------


## Shalot

just a little frustrated. but only a little  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired and slightly depressed. I'm going to bed now.

----------


## Niamh

:Yawnb:  sooo sleepy! work at 6am. must go to bed.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

stressed?

----------


## LadyWentworth

A little depressed. Just too much stress right now.

----------


## AdoreroDio

very cruddy....very very very very very cruddy

----------


## Niamh

full of energy for someone who has been up since 5am! :Tongue:

----------


## vheissu

> full of energy for someone who has been up since 5am!


Could I borrow some of that amazing energy??  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Headache. Head feels empty plus heavy. Making me gloomy. Head and heart are very much linked to each other...

----------


## Niamh

> Could I borrow some of that amazing energy??


worn off now. starting to feel sleepy! But i think that energy has something to do with offically being on holiday for two hole weeks! :Biggrin:

----------


## loe

I have a cold.  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

I am freaking out!

----------


## Niamh

I am so angry! :Flare:  
Do you remember when my card got frauded back in may? well the bank had given me back the money as part of a protection and then last month they rang me wondering why i'd never sent them back a form, a form i never recieved. So the emailed it to me and i posted it off to them. Today i recieved another letter from them saying that because i still hadnt gotten back to them they have debited my account the amount! :Flare:  I dent that stupid letter to them a month ago! :Flare:

----------


## LadyWentworth

VERY unhappy today! Not in a sad way but in a mad way! People drive me crazy!

----------


## samercury

extremely dizzy

----------


## Shalot

> I am so angry! 
> Do you remember when my card got frauded back in may? well the bank had given me back the money as part of a protection and then last month they rang me wondering why i'd never sent them back a form, a form i never recieved. So the emailed it to me and i posted it off to them. Today i recieved another letter from them saying that because i still hadnt gotten back to them they have debited my account the amount! I dent that stupid letter to them a month ago!


We've got certified mail here in the US -don't know what you got there but I would be peeeved also. Are they close to you? Can you walk it down there yourself and hand it to them???

Isn't money tiring?

----------


## Niamh

> We've got certified mail here in the US -don't know what you got there but I would be peeeved also. Are they close to you? Can you walk it down there yourself and hand it to them???
> 
> Isn't money tiring?


no the fraud department is in a big office building in the city centre. Cant walk into them. Tried to ring this morning but she was on a call and asked for her to ring me back and she hasnt. :Flare:

----------


## Weisinheimer

sleepy

----------


## Pensive

Better. I slept for quite long today (and yesterday). I couldn't do work as I had planned to but my headache has also got very less, am not feeling empty-minded any longer.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I am SO exhausted!! I have been sick with a cold for the past couple of days.

----------


## applepie

Sick and tired. Both the kids and I have a cold, and I have had body aches all day. Not looking foward to my meeting for work tomorrow evening :Frown:

----------


## metal134

I'm feeling PUMPED! On the eve (well, since it's now after 1:30 AM, it's no longer the eve) of the Indians' playoff opener, I am READY FOR SOME PLAYOFF BASEBALL!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Sleepy. I'm only here because I'm listening to songs on iTunes and doing a short story and I don't want to sleep 'cuz I want to do something other than be in my bed doing nothing at all but to sleep.

----------


## Weisinheimer

grouchy

----------


## Themis

Better. Crying helps lift depression a lot.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Exhausted.

----------


## Niamh

starting to crash. Feeling sleepy.

----------


## applepie

Better. A good night's sleep helped, and I don't feel so bad today :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

:Yawnb:  sleepy. time for bed.

----------


## AdoreroDio

very, very tired. I got two hours of sleep last night (see my blog for the reason)- and spent it in the hallway instead of my bed. Went through school and used up all my backup energy and was really awake until a history exam second to last period in which I fell asleep and jerked awake numerous times. Last period was the worst though. I am going to go take a nap. But beside being tired I am happy

----------


## Gadget Girl

My back hurts.

----------


## metal134

I'd say after a 12-3 playoff opening victory, I feel pretty damn good!  :Smile:  Man, nothing gets me more excited than October baseball!

----------


## Madhuri

Burning in the fire of rage  :Flare:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm very happy today... I don't know why... but I'm happy! Yehey!

----------


## Kaltrina

I am feeling a little dizzy and foggy, I thought I needed some coffee because I haven't drank one in days but I don't know, I can barely keep my eyes open, I think it's my blood pressure.  :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm so fine.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

excited! :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Burning in the fire of rage


What kind of fire-extinguiser can help you?

----------


## Madhuri

> What kind of fire-extinguiser can help you?


The fire in me has burned-out. I should look for something to re-ignite it now.

----------


## applepie

Sleepy, I need to get to bed and stop moving between looking here and cleaning my house. 1 a.m. is not the time to clean.

----------


## ahsiam

i am really very happy. actually i am happy with everything all the time.
eeeeeee........ i am very happy. :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

Excited: I'm seeing an Andy Warhol exhibition today!  :Biggrin:

----------


## metal134

Im feeling AWESOME! WE'RE GOING TO THE ALCS! YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ahsiam

i am feeling ultra cool today because people liked my story. :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm quite pleased with myself.

----------


## Pensive

Blank.

----------


## Niamh

Agitated. Got my you know whats today..........

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm terrible.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I'm feeling terrible too... I told this girl about my feelings for this particular guy because I trusted her not to tell... and now she's teasing me right into his face just because everyone else is is doing so (even though they don't really know)... *sigh*

And now he's being evil to me...

----------


## applepie

Over-stressed, the baby has been fussing all day because of itchy spots from the chicken pox, and my son has been exceedingly stubborn.

----------


## Gadget Girl

> I'm feeling terrible too... I told this girl about my feelings for this particular guy because I trusted her not to tell... and now she's teasing me right into his face just because everyone else is is doing so (even though they don't really know)... *sigh*
> 
> And now he's being evil to me...


Gosh Kit, maybe you now know the lesson that *never ever* trust anyone even if you thought that they could be trusted. You will never know if they are just pretending.

----------


## Tournesol

I feel itchy and restless, cause I just finished the dishes and cleaning up the kitchen, and I have so many more things to do before I sleep tonight!

----------


## Niamh

sleepy

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm in a headache... *scratches head*

----------


## Gadget Girl

After the headache 3 days ago, I feel great!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## BulletproofDork

hungry. . . . . . . . . .hmm, I just realized that mostly every time I post on this thread, I'm hungry.

----------


## the silent x

dangerous, i just broke my punching bag with 10 roundhouse kicks

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Sick and bored.

----------


## NikolaiI

pretty good, a little hungry

----------


## Big Al

I'm disappointed (but not necessarily surprised) that Iowa beat my Fighting Illini. After all, Illinois very, very rarely goes into Hawkeyes territory and wins, but it's still disappointing to lose the first week after we're ranked in the top 25. Looking forward to next week's home game against Michigan, however.

----------


## mercy_mankind

*Rejoicing*

----------


## samercury

Confuzzled

----------


## LadyWentworth

Lousy. Sick.  :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Tired, depressed, upset, mad... ugh!!!  :Flare:

----------


## optimisticnad

glad to be back, even if its just for the day. but hopefully longer.

----------


## Niamh

Buzzing. Seem to have been overly energetic today. Made two lots of jam, Two small Shepards pies, and a massive pot of Vegetarian Sweet chilli and rice.

----------


## Pensive

Gloomy. Eid celebrations are over and now is the time to look back on routine.

----------


## symphony

I feel all up n' runnin!

----------


## symphony

> Gloomy. Eid celebrations are over and now is the time to look back on routine.


So soon? My holidays are still going oooonnnnn....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> So soon? My holidays are still going oooonnnnn....


Well, it's the last holiday here, which is depressing.  :Tongue:

----------


## symphony

> Well, it's the last holiday here, which is depressing.


Bad. 'Cuz here the holidays will still go ooonnnn, puja's coming now and holy days are always holidays.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Bad. 'Cuz here the holidays will still go ooonnnn, puja's coming now and holy days are always holidays.


Yes, long winter holidays can be a lot of fun!  :Smile:

----------


## Gadget Girl

OK, I feel a lot better now. *stretches*

----------


## Niamh

:Sick:  I think i ate too much.

----------


## applepie

Sleepy :Frown:  I hate having to take allergy medicine.

----------


## sweety pie

tired
upset


 :Sick:   :Bawling:   :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

poor meg and sweety pie. Hope you tw ofeel better soon.

Not to good. think i'm about to have a bad night! Curse'd IBS!

----------


## Virgil

Burnt out.

----------


## mazHur

sleepless

----------


## Weisinheimer

lonely

----------


## applepie

Kind of weepy at the moment, but I'm not too sure why *shrugs*.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Fine, I guess.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

depressed... still. On account of him finding out (due to my very own stupidity) and refusing to take notice of me afterwards. I don't know. Two of my friends gave him an ambush interview and according to them he had acted as though it was something he had yet to get used to.

Aww... guess I got to end this here, got a classmate here beside me.

----------


## packersfan

my brain is angry
my conscience is sad
and my heart is beyond happiness

----------


## Niamh

very tired. rough night last night. And i'm back to work today. :Frown:

----------


## applepie

Still a bit tired, but much better than yesterday.

----------


## Weisinheimer

angry, at myself

----------


## Granny5

Stressed out

I am like a watch
That is wound too tight
Spring about to let loose
And scatter parts everywhere
All over the floor and walls
Tiny pieces that can’t be
Put back together

----------


## Gadget Girl

Very good.

----------


## stella

tired & depressed.

----------


## Niamh

:Yawnb:   :As Sleep:  nap nap time.

----------


## Weisinheimer

very stressed out

----------


## Niamh

*sniffs* down. Getting a cold. :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

Tired as usual.

----------


## applepie

Stressed, but that is the norm around here. Well, I guess it will be for the next year or so :Smile:

----------


## symphony

Wonderful.

----------


## packersfan

Very light and fluffy...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Kind of feel like I'm drifting away

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

invisible.

----------


## packersfan

Wild and Risk-Taking!!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm good and not good. In between!

----------


## Niamh

i'm o so tired!!! :Frown:  and i have a head cold. *Sniff Sniff*

----------


## Lyn

like i never want to decide again. indecisive.

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm sad, very sad and disappointed. My eyes are all watery, I hope I don't cry  :Frown:

----------


## BulletproofDork

bored

----------


## Gadget Girl

A little angry.

----------


## Pensive

Pensive, very pensive.

----------


## Niamh

feel fluey.
Make matters worse... I'm jealous of a leprechaun. :Frown:   :FRlol:

----------


## symphony

Wonderful! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Good...

----------


## Pensive

Colder than usual.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Sick, thanks to my stuffy nose (again!!!)

----------


## thelastmelon

I've been up for 15 minutes only, but I'm doing alright.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm very sad.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

On my nerves...

----------


## Gadget Girl

*sniffs* A little bit better, I s'pose.

----------


## metal134

Upset. Lousy Indians blew what was possibly the best look at a World Series title that they'e going to get.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

weird, i guess.

----------


## thelastmelon

I started getting a cold last night,
and yeah, it's not getting better.  :Sick:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> I started getting a cold last night,
> and yeah, it's not getting better.


yup. me too. i get sick more often nowadays.

As of now I'm feeling so out of place. Everyone here is doing his or her school projects while I am sitting around passing my time.

----------


## Gadget Girl

> As of now I'm feeling so out of place. Everyone here is doing his or her school projects while I am sitting around passing my time.


Haha! You're so unfair!  :FRlol: 

Hmmm, I'm completely fine now... I dunno, I just feel happy today.

----------


## Pensive

If possessed by some unknown force.

----------


## Niamh

fluey

----------


## Gadget Girl

Nice.

----------


## thelastmelon

Feverish.

----------


## Virgil

Sleepy. I was up late watching the baseball game.

----------


## Weisinheimer

relieved

----------


## metal134

> Sleepy. I was up late watching the baseball game.


That game made me want to punch a hole in the wall...

----------


## Laindessiel

My butt aches from too much sitting on this damned office chair typing my way around my paper with nothing to do to stay out of my boredom except to listen some songs on YouTube which only made me distracted so I turned it off and then I was back to being overly one-minded.

----------


## IndifferenceNME

lackadaisical

----------


## LadyWentworth

Very apathetic towards life

----------


## applepie

Too thoughtful, it's making my head hurt.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Horrible, annoyed, disappointed, frustrated... at myself.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Haha! You're so unfair! 
> 
> Hmmm, I'm completely fine now... I dunno, I just feel happy today.


Haha. Not really. I was done with my projects... or at least I _thought_ I was.

you're brimming with happiness all the time.

----------


## Chava

Feeling a little sleepy, shouldn't have had pancakes for breakfast.

----------


## Madhuri

High-strung. I need some good sleep, and I will be fine.

----------


## thelastmelon

Still have a cold, probably still have fever..
..and I have to work/babysit tonight.  :Sick:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> High-strung.


Why Madhuri what have you been upto?  :Biggrin:  Netsuke?  :Biggrin: 

Just kiddin ;-)

----------


## ktd222

I'd like to strangle that stuffed doll

----------


## muhsin

Feeling happy and fulfilled.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I feel... nice, in some way.

----------


## vheissu

My eyes are sort of burning. So sitting in front of the PC is not the best of ideas I guess... I hate colds!

----------


## Weisinheimer

I think I'm getting a cold or something

----------


## symphony

wonderful  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Frustrated. Get me out of here.

----------


## symphony

> Frustrated. Get me out of here.


 :Eek: 

Wha'?!

----------


## Virgil

> Wha'?!


 :FRlol:  No, I'm at work on a conference call with about ten people that keeps going round and round in circles.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Most of the people here got colds... or is it just my imagination?

I'm feeling very heavy.

----------


## cleo

I feel great!!!!

----------


## cleo

poor Virg is not having a good day

----------


## Gadget Girl

*yawns* Sleepy. I think I should go to sleep now... good night everyone! Zzzz...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Incredibly _blah_!!

----------


## Pensive

It could have been a fine day if I had not caught this terrible flu. From the past two hours I had been trying to fall asleep but was having no success due to it! I wonder when would it leave me!  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

still fluey.

----------


## toni

I haven't picked up my battousai in ages..I feel like giving it a little slash..

----------


## DeathAngel

I just saw that new Vamp movie with that guy who looks nice,
30 Days of Night

man that really denounced my imagery of vampires, they were disgusting, alein-ish, reminded me of that kid from the viedo Aerial (system of the down)
weak ending, but nice action, 
not that many guts, but alot of blood,
plot a little weak,
but boy did i like seein vamps get their tooshies kciked real bad,

ah well, somewhat alright weekend,

VTA trip on Friday, Ichabod Crane here we come...

----------


## Niamh

:Yawnb:  time for bed. I'll be lucky if i get at least 4.30hrs sleep before i'm up for work.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Sleepy.

----------


## Madhuri

me too..

I just need one good sleep.

----------


## amalia1985

Anxiously waiting the basketball game of my superb Green Dream Team...
PAO.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Now, I'm not sleepy! I slept the whole morning!

----------


## manolia

tired

----------


## Madhuri

Restless, unsure, full of doubts. Evenings should always be peaceful. There should not be events happening or thoughts that make you do things that lead to your thinking about it the whole night  :Frown: .

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Feeling real lowdown today....
cold, wet rainy day here...and I'm at work..
wishing I was home with the first fall fire in my fireplace, curled up with a good book.... :Smile:

----------


## Idril

Excited! I just received the first of hopefully many, Russian tea cups and saucers. I came upon this site that had Lomonosov Porcelain china. Tea pots and cups, coffee urns and cups all made in St. Petersburg and I've decided I have to start collecting them, I got my first shipment today and it's beautiful! I'm thrilled!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

I could use work on my buns

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I'm feeling so odd right now. Partly invisible too. I don't know. Perhaps later I will talk to this guy in my class who's feeling so bad right now due to his being "invisible" to the people around. Then I won't feel invisible anymore.

----------


## packersfan

I'm feeling distracted... I'm always distracted... Shame on me...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> I'm feeling distracted... I'm always distracted... Shame on me...


Hmmm... so am I... 
Say, what is it that is making you distracted? :Tongue: 

Are you a student?

----------


## Gadget Girl

A little angry.

----------


## Madhuri

Beginning to feel mentally tired. Have been thinking too much.

----------


## ahsiam

my mood is always awesome  :Smile: but i think i am having a lil fever.  :Frown:

----------


## Oniw17

Euphoric insomnia

----------


## Niamh

feeling a little bit better. Not as stuffed up.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm distracted.

----------


## Chava

Completely exhausted from the emotional rollercoaster i've been on today! It's been mood swings like nobody's business. Perhaps, maybe hopefully the culmination of a longer trip.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm fine.  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired, bored, impatient, uncomfortable
oh yeah, and cold.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Shocked. Totally shocked. Minutes ago I was fine, but now... I'm completely shocked.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I hate the way I am feeling right now--impassive towards my extremely low (unacceptable!) grade in Math. :Crash:

----------


## firefangled

HORRIBLE! I have a really bad cold. Thank you for asking.  :Yawnb:  

I tried to write a poem about it, but it won't write. It is a challenge to find a runny nose and bowling ball head poetic. 

Although, Robert Penn Warren wrote a poem about a toothache called, When the Ice Cracks Zing!

******
Now it's time to say good night,
good night, sleep tight.

Now the sun turns out its light,
good night sleep tight.

Dreams, sweet dreams for me.
Dreams , sweet dream for you.

----------


## Madhuri

A bit feverish. When I want certain days to pass quickly, they just be there...STANDSTILL !!  :Frown:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

half anguwy, half anguwy.
(am speaking in baby language)

----------


## muhsin

Happy...

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm good!

----------


## Virgil

Not bad today.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Fine, I guess.

----------


## symphony

Wonderful  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

sick. :Sick:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Still fine.

----------


## vheissu

Bleh  :Sick:

----------


## BulletproofDork

HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






 :Tongue:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Bullet, we are exactly the same.

----------


## Niamh

feeling a bit chesty this morning. God damn infections!

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy.

----------


## ahsiam

awesome.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Frustrated.

----------


## Niamh

pain. have cramps in my tummy.

----------


## muhsin

Ok....

----------


## Weisinheimer

sleepy, and kinda happy

----------


## BulletproofDork

Bleh! hungry . . . and too lazy to get up and go to the cupboard.

----------


## symphony

:Biggrin:  Wonderful  :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

Finally better...though it now means I have to catch up on work and go food shopping...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Tired!

----------


## amalia1985

Horrible!
I managed to lose one of my mother's rings that was given as a present to me, and I feel like a squizzed...I don't know what!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm a little sleepy. Just woke up.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Oh, I feel so _blessed_ in this crummy internet cafe  :Rage: 
So many things have happened to me over the weekend...

----------


## Gadget Girl

> Oh, I feel so _blessed_ in this crummy internet cafe 
> So many things have happened to me over the weekend...


Yeah and I never seen you for two days already! 

I'm feeling okay at this moment.

----------


## muhsin

Feeling tired and depressed

----------


## Madhuri

Anxious..

When will I get the news?

----------


## Madhuri

A bit nervous.

I have just now resigned from my job.

----------


## ahsiam

wonderful.  :Biggrin:  and happy halloween to everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Frightened  :Cold:  Halloween is coming!  :Alien:

----------


## Lyn

in love.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy

----------


## applepie

Irritated, it is bloddy well hard to get a decisive time for Trick or Treating here :Flare:

----------


## symphony

wonderful except that my test exams are coming ....

----------


## mazHur

hungry!

----------


## Weisinheimer

angry

----------


## mazHur

miserable!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Fine  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Great !

I am going to have a no-worries sleep for the next two weeks  :Banana:  

 :Biggrin:

----------


## white camellia

Upset

----------


## Gadget Girl

Tired and sleepy.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> in love.


Hah, me tooo... Why did he have to do all those things?! Now I am wildly infatuated...

----------


## dramasnot6

Nervous and tired

----------


## samercury

extremely sick

----------


## Virgil

Hope you feel better Same. I've had a headache all day and I think I'm coming down with something myself.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Hassled.

----------


## scarlet pain

excuisite!
my new poem has got a hand of applause!yeppy! :Biggrin:

----------


## Pretty^Athens

:Frown:  no one has reviewd aby of my poems or short stories...

----------


## Niamh

Oh so Sleepy! But have to go to the gym.

----------


## transalater

so mad  :Flare:

----------


## Themis

Sick.  :Frown: 

.... and like I really should stop eating those peanuts.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Hesitant...

----------


## applepie

Worried...

----------


## Zelly

Frightened.

----------


## Niamh

Wired! Adreniline buzz!!!!!

----------


## Madhuri

I was cheated upon  :Mad:

----------


## Pretty^Athens

confused...

----------


## thelastmelon

Stressed out and calm at the same time.
Tired and alert at the sime time too, maybe in different ways?

Strange feelings.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Chava

Genuinly happy for a nice change.

----------


## mazHur

like a fish out of water!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Uhm, fine.  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Relieved. (At last, I have found my shoes!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: )

----------


## white camellia

blackout

----------


## Niamh

dosed. Still have a cold. :Frown:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

part-worried about fil homework

----------


## Lily Adams

SO HAPPY

because the launching of an official MST3K website makes me

SO HAPPY

It's supercalifragilisticexpialiwacky!

----------


## thelastmelon

Tired and a bit more tired. Had a long, long, long day yesterday and didn't get enough sleep for this long day that has just started.

----------


## Niamh

i'm sooooo tired its unreal!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I feel as though I am going to run out of stupid time

----------


## Themis

Sick.

----------


## Pensive

Lonely. Have been around so many people but all the time I have been feeling gloomy...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Cheer up, Pensive.  :Smile: 

Right now, I'm feeling very... tensed. *wonders*

----------


## Niamh

I'm completely jaded. In work for 6am then walked around town for two hours getting some christmas presents. :Frown:

----------


## Themis

> walked around town for two hours getting some christmas presents.


What, already? Doesn't Christmas start a little early this year?

----------


## applepie

Exhausted, both physically and mentally. All the stress I thought that I was getting lighter just dropped back on me with tons of friends :Frown:

----------


## Gadget Girl

A little sleepy.

----------


## ahsiam

wonderful! :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Still a little sleepy. *yawns*

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Nervous... tomorrow's the card-giving day and I have one undesirable grade.  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

I have a free day!! but I need to study...

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm feeling alright, been a busy week and day, but I'm good.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Niamh

> What, already? Doesn't Christmas start a little early this year?


I always leave getting presents till like the last week before christmas and this year i told myself i really should getting sorted out before everything good is gone again! Mind you last year i had no choice but to get everything during the last week seeing as i'd been sick in bed with pneumonia for 5 weeks.

----------


## UltrAhmet

weary  :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

i forgot to mention that i'm feeling Exhausted. :Frown:

----------


## applepie

Irritated :Flare:

----------


## Virgil

Sick.  :Sick:  Finally came down with what I felt was coming. My sinuses are killing me.  :Frown:

----------


## symphony

Wonderful. Though I feel like a headache's on its way.

----------


## grace86

Very tired...don't stay up until 3:30 a.m. on the phone and get up at 6:00 for class and work, it doesn't mix very well.

----------


## Domer121

clingy... a bit pathetic, really...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Worried. I wonder what my dad will say about my report card?

----------


## Pensive

Pensive.

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm feeling okay.

----------


## Gadget Girl

My head hurts.

----------


## Niamh

Still feel sleepy but not as tired as i have been.

----------


## Walja

senceless

----------


## Gadget Girl

complicated

----------


## vheissu

Sleepy....don't know why though, wasted my time baking this morning...one of my many ways of avoiding work!

----------


## andrew23

It is 8 am in the morning. I'm so bored and I got nothing to do.

I'm so bored. I wanna see things burning. Somehow my brain tells me that I need to see fire. I need to see fire so that it can burn the boredness away. I wanna see my furnitures blazing on fire! I wanna see things lighten up. I want bright lights. I wanna see the gigantic sun in front of me! Raaa!

I want to explode like a supernova in the night sky..or maybe like a Nathan Petrelli ending in heroes 1..

Or maybe I'll hangout sitting on the cresent moon tonight, watching the stars twinkle their fine light, and looking down the earth and watching city people and cars pass by the streets.

Or maybe I want to go in a sentimental autumn, somewhere amidst those dark tress and yellow-orange leaves. I'll play around foolishly like lovers do and run like an energetic child.

Phew..it's so much good when dreaming..so much colors..

----------


## crazefest456

Happy! I don't remember what I have to do (i do know that I have a lot of work)...Went geek shopping again, for 5 hours..

----------


## Gadget Girl

Tired, yet satisfied.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy. Havent stopped sleeping all day.

----------


## Chava

I'm so frustrated and tired!

----------


## Niamh

exhausted. Better go to bed me thinks.

----------


## AimusSage

I feel. Really, I do!  :Nod:  I feel hungry  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Good.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

My head is aching badly. Had a horrible day.

----------


## Niamh

I feel more awake than i've felt in days!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Sick, yes, sick. :Sick:  Sick in the heart. And worried, of course.

----------


## Zelly

Uber headache... But better after a walk.. Thank God for Autumn...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Rejuvenated.  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

:Crash:  Shattered

----------


## andrew23

i feel like planting a bomb in my school

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> i feel like planting a bomb in my school


Haha. Nice. Where do you study, by the way?

----------


## andrew23

> Shattered


you seem broken kid

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Indeed I am. My hopes are all shattered. I just lost my phone. I haven't told my parents about it, though I will soon. I mean, I have to. You see, I got it as a reward for passing Pisay...

----------


## andrew23

it happens all the time kid,

you see, i've lost my cellphones, laptop, guitar gadgets, and happiness.

so that's totally normal..  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

What?!  :Eek:  Laptop!!! Goodness, that's tough. My dad would probably brandish a bolo in front of me if a lost a laptop in school.  :Biggrin:  hehe. Oh, well. I guess so. It happens to everyone. And everyone's parents get mad at them too.

Yes, I lose my happiness a lot. That's why I've become emo. But I can always cheer myself up. It's not impossible. Are you one of us too?

----------


## andrew23

i don't know..

as edgar allan poe said..

It's a..

A feeling of sadness and longing,
That is not akin to pain,
But resembles sorrow only,
As the mist resembles the rain.

----------


## Oniw17

I feel like my buzz is close to completely absolved.  :Frown:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Ooh... indeed that is great. 

How about this?
"Pain is inevitable, but suffering is optional."

Not only does it apply to love; it applies to everything else in the world that may cause us deep hurt.

----------


## andrew23

still have class, got to go..........

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

All right. See ya sometime.

Now I'll probably have a reason to log off and see my teacher foaming mad at me.

----------


## symphony

:Biggrin:  Wonderful  :Biggrin: 
The weather today is one of my favourites.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I don't know. *smiles sheepishly*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Cold fury. Despondency merged with anger.

----------


## Zelly

Bleary. But that may be because it's the morning.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Anxious, a little confused, tired and my sinuses aren't helping my head out too much today.

----------


## andrew23

i am troubled immeasurably by thine eyes,
i am struck by the thunder of thy violent reply.

i promise from now on, i'll be better..

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Better, I guess. Much better (than yesterday).

----------


## andrew23

yeah, i really promise i'll be better. i'll try to stay away from trouble.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Aren't you feeling hungry yet, Kuya Andrew?  :Wink:

----------


## Janine

Actually... kind of busy, but happy, and a little tired out now. It is late here or getting late. I am going to watch a movie....which always makes my night pleasurable.

----------


## andrew23

how did you guess that?! i'm actually hungry. ya, i'll eat probably a few minutes later..

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Hmm... another case of litnet addiction, eh? better watch out...  :Tongue:  So many times I have skipped meals due to litnet... mostly in school... at home I wouldn't be able to get away with that...

----------


## andrew23

i suppose i wouldn't be that kind of an addict.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

haha... good for you. You may be soon, though, once you reach--let's say, three hundred posts and feel the need to boost them.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Indifferent and not caring about anything at all.  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Quite nice.

----------


## Granny5

Confident!

----------


## andrew23

i feel a cloud of darkness in my heart

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm alright. Had a long day, and I should really start writing on that article for school.. but, I'll start later.  :Tongue:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Quite fine.

----------


## Sancho

Just Peachy-Keen

----------


## LadyWentworth

Sick and frustrated. I have such a cold (I *just* got over one!). It frustrates me that I have *another* one!!!  :Sick:   :Mad:

----------


## Zelly

Snazzy.

----------


## thelastmelon

Been up for 30 minutes, and so far:
1. I'm tired
2. I have a headache
3. Shouldn't complain  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Feeling very cool; it's hamattan season down here.

----------


## Madhuri

I never had such a bad headache in my entire life  :Frown:   :Frown:  It's very, very, very, very bad....  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## B-Mental

MADDIE!!! What is going on with work, when do you move, or have you already? I missed you, and am leaving what was your hill alone...out of respect. You must keep us posted MadBad&Dangerous2know.

I feel good, and am glad to see madhuri has posted again.

----------


## Madhuri

I will be leaving tomorrow in the evening by train. There will be a blog entry about what's going on, hopefully by tonight.

----------


## B-Mental

oh, great! I bet you are quite excited. You really must keep us up to date on this occassion. I want to be sure of your happiness and contentedness with the new job.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Very tired.

----------


## Niamh

sick. I think i ate too much cake. :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

I just ate the last bit of ice cream. I'm saddened by this

----------


## Niamh

groggy. Still waking up.

----------


## vheissu

Still half asleep...trying to plan my day

----------


## Niamh

Sad because Maddie isnt going to be around for a long time. :Bawling:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Still tired. Ugh!

----------


## Niamh

hungry

----------


## grace86

Very angry and ticked off.

----------


## ivette

I feel great today, actually I've been feeling good all week.
I don't worry about school anymore, I'm reading a good book, listening to some good music, have fun with my friends and just enjoying life  :FRlol:  
because the world is sooo beautiful  :Tongue:  

I guess I'm in a kind of positive and optimistic period in my life  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Sleepy.

----------


## Zelly

A bit on the lonely side.

----------


## packersfan

My heart feels bended...
(It isn't broken...yet...)

----------


## Gadget Girl

Hmm, a little sleepy.

----------


## samercury

Confused about so many things

----------


## Gadget Girl

I feel great!

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy. Holiday can turn one quite dizzy.  :Frown:  I don't like that.

----------


## Lily Adams

I feel all funny inside. I think I just might throw up...from...just thinking about it...

----------


## Shalot

I feel terrible. this must be the flu. I have aches and pains all over. I have a cough. I am short of breath. I have waves of naseau. I haven't thrown up but I only want certain things to eat. I have never been so thirsty in my life. 

I took some cold and flu over the counter stuff and I felt semi-normal but it has kind of worn off so now I feel bad again  :Sick:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I'm feeling FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## muhsin

Angry...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Fine, but tired.

----------


## Niamh

Quite sleepy!

----------


## Chava

Sick to death of democracy

----------


## Pensive

Oddly giggly, thinking about the fun I had in school.

----------


## Weisinheimer

sad and hurt; people are jerks sometimes.

----------


## Pensive

> sad and hurt; people are jerks sometimes.


Just sometimes?

Anyway, try to cheer up! Things go crazy at one moment and by the next moment, you often forget those hard times.  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

It's all about the cake in the closet.

----------


## Niamh

I'm a bit upset.

----------


## Bakiryu

the migraines are killing me.

i've already took advil, aleeve, aspirin and they're still there!

what else can I take? it hurts!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Just sometimes?
> 
> Anyway, try to cheer up! Things go crazy at one moment and by the next moment, you often forget those hard times.


Yeah, I shouldn't let things get to me so much. It's not a big deal.

----------


## kiz_paws

To reply to the thread, I feel alive.

To ponder about when I feel down or real mad? Play some suitable music and before you know it, a smile could tickle that side of your cheek. Does for me.

[as she blasts Negative Creep].

Sorry, kinda random ... think I'll have some of that Aimus cake in the closet.  :Smile:

----------


## ahsiam

i am wonderful today. :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm bored.  :Frown:

----------


## samercury

Happy and sad at the same time

----------


## thelastmelon

Exhausted right now, looking forward to tea and then sleep a few hours.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Happy.  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

So am I! I'm elated!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

At last people have learned to appreciate my uniqueness.

----------


## livelaughlove

Not too bad except had a kind of intense discussion (not fight) with a good friend last night - about our religious differences - which was a toughie.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Uhm, I don't know. A little stressed, maybe?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I'm feeling T.G.I.F.!!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

T.G.I.F.? What does that mean?  :Confused:

----------


## Reccura

T.G.I.F. means "Thank God It's Friday!"

----------


## Reccura

And how I feel today?? _today?_
I had fever, I have colds and cough! *coughs*
I can't even taste what I eat! and today's dish was my favorite one...  :Bawling:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Oh thanks for the meaning, Reccura.  :Biggrin:  

Yeah, colds are annoying. But I'm sure you'll be well soon.  :Smile:  You can eat your favorite dish again!

----------


## muhsin

Feeling fullfilled; I have finished my exams today. I feel like a burden is lifted off me.

----------


## Gadget Girl

My head hurts.

----------


## vheissu

My room's freeeeezing!! The whole flat is cold and so am I  :Cold:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Kinda sleepy.

----------


## Bakiryu

Pieeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Granny5

sick, feverish, sore throat

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Granny..hope you get to feeling better soon.... :Wink:  

Well I'm at work today, we only got yesterday off...so I'm feeling jealous of people that got more days for the holiday....... :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

I'm feeling great eating leftovers from yesterday!

----------


## Themis

Great!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Reccura

> sick, feverish, sore throat


Wow... we got the same symptoms!! you know what (not to worry you) after all those you're about to have cough. Well, at least, I did. Truly sucks... I have to take this 'Afrikan Sea Coconut' cough mixture every three hours!!! Yikes.. :Flare:  although I felt better  :Smile:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Hmm, I'm fine.

----------


## vheissu

I'm having a nasty headache....exams should be abolished!

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm feeling sick to my stomach and depressed.

----------


## dumwitliteratur

I'm bored and agravated...hope you feel better Weisinheimer

----------


## Chava

Chin up Weisenheimer,
Myself? I've overeaten on brownies, and I feel chilled to the bone, I'm getting sick...

----------


## Niamh

I'm nervous. Big interview tomorrow and i dont know what to wear!  :Eek:

----------


## vheissu

> I'm nervous. Big interview tomorrow and i dont know what to wear!


Something smart...but in which you feel comfortable (don't fidget!). 
Good luck with it Niamh, I'm sure you'll do splendid!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Marvelous!

----------


## Niamh

i'm very nervous. Butterflies in my tummy. Interview in one hour! :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

i hope the interview went well, Niamh.


I'm feeling tired. Had a rough morning taking care of my grandfather.

----------


## Virgil

> i hope the interview went well, Niamh.
> 
> 
> I'm feeling tired. Had a rough morning taking care of my grandfather.


Wasted, not from drinking, but from lack of sleep. Something similar with me, taking care of my mother. Read my latest blog entry (#17 I think), if anyone is interested.

Niamh, I hope your interview went wel too.

----------


## amalia1985

Niamh, I'm sure everything went absolutely great!!!!

I'm in a mood for talk!!!!!

I know what you mean, my friends. My grandmother lives with us, she is 86, and sometimes it's really a difficult situation around here...

----------


## AimusSage

I feel tired, not enough sleep, oh well, at least I can still not concentrate like I should.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Sleepy and glad my interview is over!
Thank you all for your well wishes! Your guys are great!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

O.P. amongst my people...

----------


## cracking muse

Brainless.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I suddenly feel sleepy.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

glad this is the last day! :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Exhausted. I think things are catching up with me.  :Sick:   :Frown:

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel like sending PAM a hug because he is a very good person and needs one right now. **Hug On Its Way**  :Wink:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Brilliant!

----------


## Virgil

> I feel like sending PAM a hug because he is a very good person and needs one right now. **Hug On Its Way**


Awwh, thanks Kizzo. You are such a nice person.  :Smile:

----------


## J.KMcDaniel

Proud

has anyone ever read " A Child Called IT"?

----------


## J.KMcDaniel

Radiant

----------


## J.KMcDaniel

Shuckleberry PIE

----------


## Lily Adams

I feel like the song "You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)" by Dead or Alive, which I am happily listening to. Yeah.

Isn't there a thread around here that is about posting how you feel with song? I can't find it...

*jams*

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Right now I'm feeling too quiet to be myself.

----------


## grace86

Better...lot's has been going on and I seem to be having a moment of peace! I miss all you guys.

----------


## thelastmelon

Tired. And it won't change for the better in about three weeks.

----------


## muhsin

Normal...

----------


## Reccura

Presssssssured at afternoons... Worrying my work at night... 
*sighs*
Neverthless okay!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm bored.

----------


## vheissu

COmpletely drained...after all that studying and researching, and just plain reading _more_ than I needed for the exam on certain topics that I find interesting....2 examiners go and ask the most bizzarre things ever! For which they spent less than 10 min in a 2h lecture!!!!!!

 :Flare:  


ok...rant is over...

next exam coming up!

----------


## Pretty^Athens

> COmpletely drained...after all that studying and researching, and just plain reading _more_ than I needed for the exam on certain topics that I find interesting....2 examiners go and ask the most bizzarre things ever! For which they spent less than 10 min in a 2h lecture!!!!!!
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ok...rant is over...
> 
> next exam coming up!


yeah i know what you're talking about.. it happens to me all the time! it freaks me out when it happens!!

----------


## Pretty^Athens

i'm confused!

----------


## Granny5

Tired, bored, anxious about some tests I have tomorrow.

----------


## PanzaFan

interrupted

----------


## Niamh

my head aches and my throat hurts. Why do i always have to get sick!!!!! :Bawling:

----------


## browneyedbailey

TIRED!!!

And now angry at my little brother!!!!

----------


## muhsin

Coollllll

----------


## Pensive

Horrible. As if I would never feel actually good.

----------


## Weisinheimer

really mad at myself. Why can't I be who I want me to be?

----------


## kiz_paws

> really mad at myself. Why can't I be who I want me to be?


Wow, you have my sympathies, my friend. I kinda feel like that today too!

----------


## Bakiryu

:Flare:  Extremely angry. Why you extremely righteous, dammed religious b........**** **** **** ***** *** **** ** ** ***** ***!!!!! Mental images censored for your own good.  :Flare:

----------


## Weisinheimer

hmmm, looks like everyone's having a terrific day.  :Rolleyes:   :Frown:  Pensive, Kiz, and Baki, I hope you all feel better soon.

----------


## AdoreroDio

good except i can't talk because i have larengitus

----------


## Bakiryu

> hmmm, looks like everyone's having a terrific day.   Pensive, Kiz, and Baki, I hope you all feel better soon.


than you  :Smile:  

I was feeling very nice, if albeit sick until a litnetter (whose name I will not mention) managed to piss me off.

----------


## PanzaFan

Ready

----------


## AdoreroDio

for what?

----------


## PanzaFan

everything or nothing at all, maybe a better way to say it is
Content

----------


## NikolaiI

a mix between miserable and peaceful

----------


## Gadget Girl

exhausted!

----------


## vheissu

very very angry...

----------


## kiz_paws

> I was feeling very nice, if albeit sick until a litnetter (whose name I will not mention) managed to piss me off.


I feel that this is part of the charm of LitNet -- there will be those we love and admire, and then there will be those who we may not agree with, but we can listen and sometimes even learn. OK, enough sermonizing!  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

In a lot of pain.

----------


## Chava

get better soon Niamh, meanwhile, i'm feeling distraught

----------


## Lily Adams

> In a lot of pain.


 :Frown: 

Surreal...

----------


## Pensive

> In a lot of pain.


Ah I hope you feel better.

----------


## TEND

So....so....so....confused.

----------


## Ocelot

Miserable...

----------


## muhsin

very happy

----------


## Gadget Girl

tired  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pretty^Athens

i feel like fighting someone.. i'm angry at the whole world!

----------


## Remarkable

Physically,I've got the flu.Mentally and spiritually I'm in another dimension.

----------


## Irfana Bashir

Feeling excited

----------


## Irfana Bashir

> Feeling excited


The best way to make your dreams come true is to wake up.

----------


## chasestalling

i feel like bashing in skulls

----------


## Gadget Girl

I feel like I should scream right now.

----------


## Niamh

Crap. I have a cold and of course, only i can manage to be yet again sick for my christmas party!!!!!

----------


## vheissu

get well Niamh! Is your xmas party before the 25th? 'cause you still have quite a few days to get better  :Smile:  



I'm feeling tired (of exams) and still very disapointed that I might have failed one already...

----------


## Pensive

> I'm feeling tired (of exams) and still very disapointed that I might have failed one already...


Try not to feel disappointed, vheissu. There is 'tomorrow' for you. 




> Crap. I have a cold and of course, only i can manage to be yet again sick for my christmas party!!!!!


Cheer up, you would get fine. It's not written in space that you wouldn't get better before Christmas party. Feel better, at least you haven't got your math exam on your birthday.  :Tongue: 

Umm how do I feel today? More brave than I was feeling yesterday. And stronger.

----------


## Chava

I feel like falling in love

----------


## AimusSage

> I feel like falling in love


That must be a terrible feeling  :Tongue:  

I feel better than I did yesterday, but not yet quite as good as I will feel tomorrow.

----------


## thescholar

Pensive

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

somehow relieved.

Finally, classes are over for our lengthy Christmas break! Wheeeeeee!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm very fine, thank you.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ocelot

Annoyed. =(

----------


## Pensive

Funny, have just entered a new year of my age (seeing it's 12: 24 AM here). And sleepless too.

----------


## Chava

Feeling emotionally fluffy... how odd

----------


## Metanoia

Anxious

----------


## Sweets America

I am feeling sick! When will this cold leave me alone?  :Frown:  Oh God, and now I'm having hiccups.

----------


## Niamh

> Funny, have just entered a new year of my age (seeing it's 12: 24 AM here). And sleepless too.


Well if thats the case! Happy Birthday!

I feel like crap. :Frown:  Ice cream only soothed my throat for a few minutes....

----------


## Janine

> Well if thats the case! Happy Birthday!
> 
> I feel like crap. Ice cream only soothed my throat for a few minutes....


*Niamh,* I hear you...sorry you feel like crap today; if 'misery likes company', so do I. :Frown:  Ice-cream is my cure-all too! Go ice-cream!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Out of place.

----------


## vheissu

Irritated....and tired

----------


## Gadget Girl

Tired and sleepy.

----------


## Sweets America

Still sick but I guess it is somewhat better. At least my throat is feeling better.

----------


## ESHQUIA

Sad, sleepy, tired..

----------


## Ocelot

Crappy. =(

----------


## Chava

better

----------


## Niamh

> Still sick but I guess it is somewhat better. At least my throat is feeling better.


I know how you feel. My throat has stopped hurting, my nose has stopped flowing like a river but my chest is heavy and i have a cough. Thank god my doc gave me penicillin _just in case_ the virus because bacterial infection.

----------


## Shalot

I'm feeling kind of irritated.

----------


## symphony

Wonderful. Life's cool with cool people.

(Too bad cool people sometimes have measles though)

----------


## muhsin

Feeling very chilled

----------


## Nightshade

weary....

----------


## thelastmelon

Stressed.

----------


## vheissu

The exams are driving me crazy...I can't concentrate on them anymore!!

----------


## Chava

I'm feeling enthusiastic, from a great encounter
I'm feeling really realyl guilty about my lack of effort for Semester work.. Sometimes i feel like i shoudl drop out of Uni, just to try something other than academics for some time, then come back when i'm older

----------


## kilted exile

tip top

----------


## LadyWentworth

I've got a killer headache starting right now. That is because I hit my head earlier! I just didn't think it would take _this_ long to come!  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

i fel like poopoo.

----------


## Dori

I am very happy (partly because of the ice storm that closed school today).

----------


## Scheherazade

Minty

----------


## kiz_paws

My feel are cold but my heart is warm... so, life ain't that bad  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Pensive.

----------


## Nightshade

:Cold:  Im sure there must be a window open somewhere, I just cant find it...

----------


## muhsin

scared...

----------


## Nightshade

a bit miffed I should have studied for that exam especially as it was worth 50&#37; ...., ah well what is done is done and all that.

----------


## papayahed

> Minty



 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

dazed and confused...

----------


## crazefest456

I overslept, my sinuses hurt, I really need water, and I've got to do my homework in 2 hours- But I feel fine.

----------


## Zelly

^ that doesn't sound fine... It sounds like you need some chicken soup... =(

My tongue is burnt, I threw up today, and I have a cold. Yet, since I'm talking to my boyfriend somehow, all is well.

----------


## crazefest456

> ^ that doesn't sound fine... It sounds like you need some chicken soup... =(
> 
> My tongue is burnt, I threw up today, and I have a cold. Yet, since I'm talking to my boyfriend somehow, all is well.


You're awesome! I just found out that my mom made chicken soup a few hours ago (while I was sleeping)!! :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## grace86

It's almost 10:30 and chicken soup sounds awesome..but so does icecream sandwiches!!

I am tired, I've overworked my mental capabilities for the evening taking a two hour written final on Shakespeare so somehow and for some reason I just can't bring myself to start studying for my last final that is on Friday.  :FRlol:  

Need sleep.

----------


## symphony

*sigh*

----------


## Remarkable

Kind of happy...Kind of bored...Kind of angry...In the end,I just want to read but I have no time for that today.So I must run up and down.Which is very tiring.And irritating.But for a good cause.So I hope that the meaning will give me pleasure.And get the boredom out of me.

----------


## kiz_paws

do you ever get that _'head is full of chopped brown paper'_ kind of feeling...

----------


## Scheherazade

Bored and guilty

----------


## Niamh

bored. Going to go watch something. *thinks of DVDs....*

----------


## samercury

Worried about exams

----------


## Virgil

> Worried about exams


Good luck Same


Happy. Finally a good day at work. Still, though Mom's hip operation makes me anxious.

----------


## Janine

*Virgil,* totally understandable. We are all here to lend you support in this difficult time. Hang in there - everything will turn out fine.

*samercury* - good luck from me, too.

Right now, I am feeling totally exhausted. I felt like this all night - sort of draggy and don't quite know why. I probably should have eatten a better dinner with more protein - that must be it and I should go to bed earlier tonight. No late night chats on IM's. I might just finish watching a movie until my DVD freezes up - it's a usual thing latey.... then go to bed and sleeeeeep.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Right now I'm feeling surprised--at my very own actions. Why on earth did I stop the Thanks for the Memories video upon reaching the disturbing part? Well, it really is disturbing in totality, but... _why?!_ I mean, I've always loved distrubing scenes. Only I couldn't watch them with parents always on the lookout. I've watched them on my own, read of them on my own... so what _is_ with the bed scene when the two people are not even clad in their birthday suits at all?!

Oh, and by the way, Pete Wentz is still cute somehow.

----------


## vheissu

Not that good...really tired after the whole 'exam marathon' but I feel that although I did a lot of work for them, I didn't do so well in the end.

----------


## Chava

feeling pretty good!

----------


## Chava

YES! I have found an affordable saxophone! Wohoo!

----------


## muhsin

Feeling tired but very happy.

----------


## Pensive

Weary.

----------


## amalia1985

Terribly frustrated and terribly angry!!!!

----------


## samercury

Happy, but a bit bored

----------


## Weisinheimer

overwhelmed, there's too much I have to do.

----------


## Lily Adams

Insane mixed with a heart shatter-y feeling.  :FRlol:  

HahahahHAHAHAHAHhahHAHAhaahahaAAAAAAAA

----------


## muhsin

Feeling unhappy

----------


## I AM JINX

I am feeling a little uneasy, debating whether to be hopeful about something or not... Do not want to jinx anything to be honest... but other than that I am feeling very cold, as English weather is a lot of poo! T.T

----------


## Logos

lol @ jinx's weather report.

I'm feeling *blissfully* happy with my new computer  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Sleeeeepy.

----------


## *_Annabel Lee_*

excited

----------


## Gadget Girl

A bit fine.

----------


## symphony

Wonderful  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wyoecho

distracted

----------


## Chava

All fluttery, like one whom has just fallen in love..  :Smile:  It's going to be a good day

----------


## protagonist

I am very tired because of basketball training..

----------


## babes

Tired from our softball tournament yesterday and excited for the christmas parties I'm about to attend this week. Horrah! <3

----------


## muhsin

Tired...

----------


## Niamh

Dandy!

----------


## Weisinheimer

concerned

----------


## AimusSage

I feel just about right for time of the year.

----------


## Chava

more than a little cranky...

----------


## NikolaiI

i feel like a spiritual being

----------


## Janine

I was really cranky yesterday, having a sort of 'mini-nervous breakdown'; you know it was over really silly insignificant things, now I have solved the dilema and I feel much better, proving that iertia and being constrained is no good and leads straight to depression. 
Now suddenly, I feel energized and creative! Yeah - more like my real self again!

----------


## NikolaiI

feeling-- growing melancholic watching this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym0x3...eature=related

----------


## BulletproofDork

crummy!  :Sick:

----------


## thescholar

pumped

----------


## BulletproofDork

still crummy! *sigh*

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

:Frown:  *sigh* my dad is mad again.
How I wish my mom didn't work that much.

----------


## Pensive

Tired. Am having a headache. It was a hectic day.

----------


## vheissu

Worried...I've booked my flight back on the day that quite a few airports, including the one I'm flying in, go on strike. Now what?? I'll be missing a plane and a train...

----------


## Scheherazade

Overworked.

----------


## Nightshade

suprised



:S

----------


## Niamh

Four days off for christmas! Woohoo!!!!  :Banana:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel... it would be better to not feel this Friday  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

:Yawnb:  tierd even though I went to bed before 9 last night.. somehow half five in the morning and body clock has decided that that was enough sleep...

----------


## muhsin

Feeling cold

----------


## Pensive

Nice.

Children are so innocent and sweet.  :Biggrin:  My little cousin had me laughing badly.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

Incredibley Bored  :Frown:

----------


## symphony

*\/\/* onderfu *|_*

----------


## kilted exile

Great. Xmas1 was today because the brother and his gf go to aberdeen tomorrow to see her family I got a great new edition of Paradise Lost complete with wonderful illustrations :Thumbs Up: . Xmas2 is coming on Tuesday and Xmas 3 when I get back to Canada :FRlol:

----------


## livelaughlove

Content.

Finally able to kick back and relax after a couple of crazy weeks. Have a surgery coming up though... wisdom teeth are coming out... so not really looking forward to that but at this point I just want it over with!

----------


## mmanuelap

tired
spent all day at the mall with my aunt and cousin, comparing cellphones prices  :Tongue:  just want to relax!

oh, i've been through that surgery and I can tell it doesn't hurt  :Smile:  and i'm very freaked out about these things  :FRlol:

----------


## Janine

feel strangely disturbed over several things and hope to resolve them soon...

----------


## HerGuardian

* I feel numb

things are mixed up*

----------


## Janine

Slightly better now

----------


## Nightshade

Annoyed.... 
I should rember never ever to take calls when Im half a sleep, somehow I agreed to a direct debit dontation from my bank account and thinking about having to cancel it is even more annoying and  :Blush:  

I can just imagine the phone call " hello yes I know your a charity and Id love to support you but Ive just realised I have NO money...! "

----------


## aabbcc

I am ill so I generally feel miserable these days. To make the whole thing even better, I do not even know precisely what is wrong with me - I seem to have some extreme fatigue combined with symptoms of a flu. Given how long has it been lasting, I seriously hope this is not some ouvertire to grandular fever (as some of my friends suspected), for that would be the last thing I need now.

I cannot do anything constructive. I want to sleep so badly, but sometimes I simply cannot, so I am extremely tired, but awake. I cannot read for extended periods of time because I get huge headache, letters start to "dance" on the paper in front of me, and I generally cannot concentrate. I feel too weak to do anything which requires a lot of moving. Even music irritates me. I do not know where to put myself and what to do with myself, so I am irritated by everything, miserable and oscillating between sleeping, staring at the wall and being online (which, surprisingly, happens to be activity which irritates me the least and which I can stand the longest).

How pathetic I am.  :Frown:

----------


## kiz_paws

Not pathetic, *Anastasija*, just sick. I do hope you feel better soon -- see a doctor, please! (love your avatar, by the way)  :Smile: 

I feel ... harried ... (is that a good way of describing complete discombobulation?)..... ahh well...  :Wink:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel like my life is a huge chaotic mess.

----------


## Pensive

Annoyed.

----------


## muhsin

Feeling a bit excited

----------


## mmanuelap

a bit excited as well (:

----------


## aabbcc

Better. A lot better indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## livelaughlove

Glad to hear that, Anastasija! =]

----------


## Annamariah

I feel good  :Biggrin:  I've eaten a lot of delicious food today and got many nice Christmas presents and tomorrow we'll be having a dinner at my uncle's place with all the relatives from my father's side of the family  :Smile:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

If you guys like this game, http://www.wefeelfine.org/

This searches the blogosphere for "I feel ... " and then copies the "..." portion (whatever comes after I feel) and they animate it into a collage. It's pretty cool.

----------


## Pensive

Dizzy.

----------


## HerGuardian

worried

----------


## muhsin

sad...

----------


## Remarkable

Sooo flattered!I have been getting feedback about this small concert in which I sang a little something some times ago!It feels good when people appreciate what you try to do!

----------


## LadyW

Im feeling really happy... it's Christmas day and everything is okay - a rare thing, believe me.

----------


## applepie

Tired and sick, but I'm still happy since it is Christmas. I love the holidays :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Feeling real BIG  :Biggrin: 

For the first time ever... I am able to access the internet directly from my home... thanks to my 3G enabled phone/modem... Whee!!!!!!!!!

It feels rather weird, though... to hear my mom and dad talking in the background while I am typing this one...

(I can't believe I have only 30 minutes to do this!!! :Frown: )

----------


## Janine

Very very tired out and sleepy....but having company tonight and then I will perk up I am sure.

----------


## amalia1985

I am dizzy dizzy!!!!!

----------


## kiz_paws

> Sooo flattered!I have been getting feedback about this small concert in which I sang a little something some times ago!It feels good when people appreciate what you try to do!


I feel like patting you on the back! Yay for you! Woot!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Janine

> I am dizzy dizzy!!!!!


*amalia,* Me too! I hope you are ok, being 'dizzy dizzy', but then isn't that your usual state?...hahaha...I will get to your email soon...it has been a real dizzying whirl of activity here, too, yesterday and tonight. I am sooo tired out...... :Sick:

----------


## aeroport

Deeply frustrated.

----------


## Madhuri

In a hurry......

----------


## amanda_isabel

i have no idea how i'm feeling. wishy, i guess.

----------


## Pensive

Was okay but after listening to the news, quite furious and unhappy. Damn! Life has become cheap...

----------


## Niamh

poor Pensy

----------


## Zelly

Sickly... I has a sore throat, as well as a rather awful cough. It appeared yesterday, my first day of "official" vacation. Arg... =(

----------


## Weisinheimer

sick...

----------


## Nocturna

empty

----------


## AdoreroDio

I feel.....I really don't know. Happy, confused, excited, wondering...absolutely wonderful!

Reason: My best friend in the whole world whom I have liked for about two years (a couple moths after we became really good friends) sent me an e-mail in April that in the middle of it said "By the...actually never mind. You have to much to think about already." and promised to tell me what he was going to say "when the time was right" and today he did! (It has been over 7 months!) It said he likes me, a lot. Now I don't know exactly what to say because I've never been told buy a guy that they like me and I'm seeing him tonight when my mom and I go to his house. So that is why I'm happy but confused...

----------


## Nocturna

Congrats ^^ Don't be nervous and confused... just relax and enjoy it. I hope you have a great time tonight with your friend... that's such a nice story  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

sick  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

Tired. Need a holiday....

----------


## Logos

> Was okay but after listening to the news, quite furious and unhappy. Damn! Life has become cheap...


You are right Pensive, it has become that to many  :Frown:  my heart goes out to you and all the civilised people of Pakistan (and the world) who saw in Benazir Bhutto a bright light of kindness, and a shining example of diplomacy.

----------


## elfiedaelf

hollow

----------


## Niamh

very upset! :Frown:  David Wells has quit Most Haunted! :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

tierd... and my back hurts.... 12 hrs (mostly standing) in heels = torture....

----------


## LadyWentworth

> very upset! David Wells has quit Most Haunted!


Oh, I feel the _same exact way_!!! I was watching it tonight and I thought "How could you do this to us???".  :Bawling:  Very sad!  :Frown:

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm in love...... :Frown:  but it's hopeless....... *sights*

----------


## BulletproofDork

:Sick:  I fell on my ankle; probably twisted it.

----------


## Niamh

> Oh, I feel the _same exact way_!!! I was watching it tonight and I thought "How could you do this to us???".  Very sad!


 :Bawling:  I know! :Bawling:  i'm now on wellsangels site. :Frown:

----------


## amanda_isabel

sleepy..

----------


## Sweets America

Very depressed.  :Frown:

----------


## LadyW

Empty

----------


## chasestalling

could've fooled me ladyw

as to how i feel -- sympathetic

----------


## symphony

:Biggrin:  wonderful  :Biggrin:

----------


## thelastmelon

Confused.

----------


## miss tenderness

Nothing !

----------


## metal134

Awful. I just had to put one of my dogs down.  :Frown:

----------


## kilted exile

Surreal, I was at the Motherwell vs Dundee United game yesterday afternoon (couldnt get a ticket for the rangers game) . The motherwell captain collapsed during the game and was carried off, the radio after the game on the drive home said it was a seizure & he was just going to hospital for observation. I wake up this morning and find out he died, shocked, sportsmen arent meant to die

----------


## Niamh

> Surreal, I was at the Motherwell vs Dundee United game yesterday afternoon (couldnt get a ticket for the rangers game) . The motherwell captain collapsed during the game and was carried off, the radio after the game on the drive home said it was a seizure & he was just going to hospital for observation. I wake up this morning and find out he died, shocked, sportsmen arent meant to die


They die all the time over here..... Seizures, hemreges and heart problems being the most popular. I think the youngest to die was a sixteen year old hurling player...

----------


## LadyW

> could've fooled me ladyw


Why is that?  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Edgy. I got my annual doctor's check up in a couple of hours.

----------


## Koa

Feeling completely passive and desireless, as every single day since christmas if not before. How i hate these festive periods, and how i hate to be at home - looking forward to being back to the uk where at least i have to move my a** as I won't even have anything to eat if I don't. Here with parents things are too easy and I just get passive. Until I think of some crap things and get even depressed. :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:  




> They die all the time over here..... Seizures, hemreges and heart problems being the most popular. I think the youngest to die was a sixteen year old hurling player...


A 17-year-old referee died in my hometown a couple of weeks ago, some heart problem which wasn't detected in the normal checks they have to do to become referees... :Rolleyes:

----------


## pussnboots

> Awful. I just had to put one of my dogs down.


I am sorry for your loss. I know what it is like to lose your faithful companion. :Bawling:

----------


## mmanuelap

I'm feeling sleepy  :Tongue:

----------


## metal134

> I am sorry for your loss. I know what it is like to lose your faithful companion.


Thank you, I appreicate that very much.

----------


## Shea

Wow! I can't believe this thread is still replied to!! Scher always had great ideas!  :Biggrin:  I'm feeling anxious. I'm feeling the baby fluttering around inside, but I can't wait to feel it really start kicking!

----------


## Virgil

Good. My physical check seems to say I'm healthy, pending blood test results.

----------


## amalia1985

In Love!!!!

----------


## subterranean

Sooo hungry...I forgot to push the *cook* button on the rice cooker. Now I have to wait for another half hour for my morning breakfast  :Bawling:

----------


## LadyWentworth

*Very, very tired!* Just exhausted! For the first time in months I believe I could easily fall asleep at any time! Maybe I won't be able to stay up to see it turn into 2008!! I guess that doesn't matter so much because when I wake up tomorrow it will still be 2008!

----------


## Bakiryu

Elated....

he wrote me! he wrote me! 
He remembers me!~

yet sad....she's straight and there's no chance she'll ever like me. I suppose i have to get over it.

----------


## Riesa

Isn't it implied?

----------


## Taliesin

It is somehow disturbing how my best friend seems/is so nihilistic and evil and quite possibly schizotypal and antisocial. 
Still my best friend though, can't let stuff like that break a friendship.

----------


## Shea

I'm feeling pretty satisfied today. We've just about finished the new cover of my CD. We were in such a hurry to finish the old one, that I completely forgot to put my name on it! :P

----------


## Pensive

I feel quite dejected. It was a bad bad day.  :Frown: 




> It is somehow disturbing how my best friend seems/is so nihilistic and evil and quite possibly schizotypal and antisocial. 
> Still my best friend though, can't let stuff like that break a friendship.


Yes, you probably shouldn't.

Such phases can easily over-take a person's life, and a friend is she/he who can help her/his friends through difficult times. Instead of breaking it all up with your friend, you can probably try to understand her (probably she/he is faking it all up just to show she/he is not interested in anything/anyone and doesn't care about it when she does) and get more sense into her that we have to be social to live in this world, we can't live in this world all by our own (everyone can go through such a phase anytime in her/his life and friends surely are a great help, how would there any chances be of bringing positive attitude in people on this if their own friends start talking about breaking up with them suddenly!)

But being with her/him doesn't mean you start encouraging her/his evil (as you call it) opinions.

----------


## Chava

I'm so happy, so happy, i have started playing the saxophone again, and i'm not so awful as i had remembered. And, i've started sewing a huge cloak, only need to do the rim,s and add the decorative stitched patterns, and then it'll be fit for mailing. Excellent! a christmas present only slightly more than a year delayed!

----------


## iloveoscar

"done"

----------


## Lily Adams

> I feel quite dejected. It was a bad bad day.


Aw, Pensive, I'm sorry. Get better!

----------


## symphony

When, _when_ exactly, will i stop feeling wonderful?  :Confused:

----------


## Weisinheimer

still sick. This is a horrible time to get sick, too. Missed a bunch of parties and get-togethers.

----------


## Shea

> "done"


done?  :FRlol:  have you been cooking?

I'm feeling like it didn't get cold soon enough. It should have been this temp outside for the holidays.

----------


## grace86

Headache.... :Sick:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel like a slightly distorted, 6 stringed musical instrument

----------


## LadyW

I feel slightly sick, rather alone... *sniffle*

----------


## Lily Adams

SUPER!!!!

*swooshes by like a superhero*

----------


## iloveoscar

> done?  have you been cooking?


Ironically, I had just made a disastrous meal, but I meant done with the world. I like your take on it too, though. =)

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Not hungry. Haven't eaten lunch, though. And it's 12:09 PM... just a few minutes before our next class. How I wish we don't have Filipino class.  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Broke... new winter gear... not to mention the money i will spend to pay for the trip itself... *deep sigh*
But it will be fun, and now i will also be warm.

----------


## thelastmelon

Guilty.

----------


## Taliesin

> "done"


You know, here the expression "done" has been totally spoiled - there was a populist politician that a lot of people dislike and he used the word "done" in his electoral campaign (in the form "We promised this and this((such that the sun would rise) - Done!")
So after it people really enjoyed parodizing it and making fun of it(a la, saying "done, heh,heh" after some work was finished), but after a while those jokes got so old. 
So that's how the word "done" has been spoiled in our language. 




> Yes, you probably shouldn't.
> 
> Such phases can easily over-take a person's life, and a friend is she/he who can help her/his friends through difficult times. Instead of breaking it all up with your friend, you can probably try to understand her (probably she/he is faking it all up just to show she/he is not interested in anything/anyone and doesn't care about it when she does) and get more sense into her that we have to be social to live in this world, we can't live in this world all by our own (everyone can go through such a phase anytime in her/his life and friends surely are a great help, how would there any chances be of bringing positive attitude in people on this if their own friends start talking about breaking up with them suddenly!)
> 
> But being with her/him doesn't mean you start encouraging her/his evil (as you call it) opinions.


You know, I am never sure with him what exactly he is. He is a total enigma sometimes and sometimes I feel he thinks radically differently than other people. He is probably not quite sane. So at times I feel he is a kindred soul, at other times I feel he is insane and antisocial. Could be both, though.

----------


## grace86

A tad bit disappointed or angry. I got a 3.47 instead of a 3.5 and missed out being inducted into the honors society!!!!

----------


## Anna Seis

Confused but no hopeless. Soon or late I will remember where mi car is.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Exhausted!!!!  :Yawnb:

----------


## Shea

Fat. I've now moved into a large size, even for maternity wear. I think I'm eating too much.

----------


## vheissu

Nervouse, tired, stressed about absolutely everything. 

I think I should just stop thinking.

----------


## Jane Jane

Oh I do hope you come out of all that and find peace and rest, quickly.
I feel so tired I have to keep stopping and remembering what I was just thinking and then wondering if that was in fact was I WAS thinking.

----------


## AdoreroDio

I'm quite good, tired, and the day seems awfully slow

----------


## Pensive

> Aw, Pensive, I'm sorry. Get better!


Thanks Lily, I am much better now as the headache has vanished away.  :Smile: 




> You know, I am never sure with him what exactly he is. He is a total enigma sometimes and sometimes I feel he thinks radically differently than other people. He is probably not quite sane. So at times I feel he is a kindred soul, at other times I feel he is insane and antisocial. Could be both, though.


Oh well, enigma we all can be at times, human psychology is just too complex (don't know for good or bad though)! But rejecting a friend for who he is (or if he is emotionally/mentally troubled) I think is not a very good thing to do, especially if his attitude towards you is friendly and putting all other things aside, you feel at ease with him. I hope things get better for you guys and it would be just a phase for him that would pass soon, and with age he might become more social.

----------


## mukta581

I self destruct every relationship so that i don't get hurt... but in truth i just hurt myself worse in the long run..

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy.

----------


## Wyoecho

Regretful… I have to keep learning stupid life lessons.

----------


## Bakiryu

IGNORED.

I've had a thought week, no litnet while listening to him putting me down, yelling about how much he hates me, how ugly, inhuman and worthless I am.

I wish i couldn't let it get to me.

----------


## manolia

> IGNORED.
> 
> I've had a thought week, no litnet while listening to him putting me down, yelling about how much he hates me, how ugly, inhuman and worthless I am.
> 
> I wish i couldn't let it get to me.


 :Frown:  
you are definately not ugly and worthless..
as for the inhuman part...that is not necessarily a bad thing  :Wink:  
faeries aren't human or cute little animals or witches..see?  :Smile:

----------


## mukta581

Solitude

----------


## Bakiryu

> you are definately not ugly and worthless..
> as for the inhuman part...that is not necessarily a bad thing  
> faeries aren't human or cute little animals or witches..see?


thanks, is just my stepdad being what he usually is.... :Frown:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Actually, suddenly, very, very dizzy and light-headed.  :Sick:  So, I think I will sign off for the rest of the night! Maybe I am just spending too much time on here lately.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> Actually, suddenly, very, very dizzy and light-headed.  So, I think I will sign off for the rest of the night! Maybe I am just spending too much time on here lately.


I second that idea, *LW.* Time to sit back and watch a nice movie and relax. We both need a break, especially me after answering your super long email.... :FRlol: ... check for Part 1!  :Wink:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Nervous... and the tiniest bit angry

----------


## mukta581

feeling lonely
No more truth. Bells ring no more in me. I am all alone singly. Lonely rests my head. O my God! I am dead.

----------


## muhsin

feeling dizzy because

----------


## thelastmelon

Not very good. Seems like I'm on my way to get sick.  :Sick:

----------


## mukta581

boring

----------


## amuse

Excellent

gues wut?! i phynyshd 'Les Miserables' tu nytes ugoe!!!!!!!

 :Biggrin:  LOL

Omigosh it was so, so incredibly beautiful. I really wish it hadn't ended; I wanted to go back to when it was dramatic and beautiful and unfinished.

----------


## amalia1985

I am in a highly MUSICAL mood tonight!!!

----------


## right

:Crash:

----------


## LadyW

Tired with Headache

----------


## Dori

> Excellent
> 
> gues wut?! i phynyshd 'Les Miserables' tu nytes ugoe!!!!!!!
> 
>  LOL
> 
> Omigosh it was so, so incredibly beautiful. I really wish it hadn't ended; I wanted to go back to when it was dramatic and beautiful and unfinished.


 :FRlol:  I thought it was excellent also. 

I hope everyone feels better; you all seem so...unhappy (with the exception of a few).

I'm well at the moment, by the way.

----------


## Niamh

I am in pain. :Frown:  I hurt my back yesterday.

----------


## AtomicCafe1

I feel weird. I tried to take a nice, long nap but ended up waking 10 minutes later from a really vivid dream, to which I forgot immediately. And then I decided to get up. No nice, long nap today :Bawling:

----------


## Wyoecho

Mixed up and confused same as yesterday!

----------


## Bakiryu

Painy.

I sort of stabbed a knife against my thumb while peeling potatoes (I'm know I'm clumsy!).

but it's really cool, when i bend my thumb i can see a white thingy i think it's bone!

cool!

----------


## dramasnot6

Haha, hope you feel better Baki!

Frustrated, I ripped my favorite pair of blue jeans on a branch when hiking this morning

----------


## Bakiryu

> Haha, hope you feel better Baki!
> 
> Frustrated, I ripped my favorite pair of blue jeans on a branch when hiking this morning


sad, can you sew them?

(I feel okay, I'm one of those people who's fascinated by their own blood. _Coooooooool_)

----------


## Dori

It almost feels like a new day after my five hour nap.  :Biggrin: 

So much for finishing _1984_ tonight.

----------


## Logos

*not* tired...for once  :Tongue:

----------


## thelastmelon

> Not very good. Seems like I'm on my way to get sick.


But today it's not as bad. Cause yesterday was.. not good.

----------


## dramasnot6

> sad, can you sew them?
> 
> [/I])


I'd make them worse if I tried, I'm thinking I will soon take a trip to the dry cleaners and have it patched there.

----------


## pussnboots

tired

----------


## Pensive

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

Terrible. Lost it all, all I had worked upon for the previous four years, it's all gone!

----------


## Lily Adams

I don't feel like myself today. *sigh* The things I do...






...for Big Entertainment.




Aw, Pensive... :Frown:

----------


## Koa

Cold. I wish they fixed this bloody broken heating!!! It's making my cough even worse...I'm in bed with layers of clothes and a scarf...might try and go somewhere warm for a while... but I don't feel like making the effort of going out...

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired

----------


## vheissu

Where's my motivation gone??

----------


## amalia1985

Incredibly HAPPY!!! I've never felt that good for a looooong time!!!
Time for a new start!!

----------


## livelaughlove

A little confused and claustrophobic.

(Yep, you've guessed it - boys)

----------


## Dori

Where are all the happy people around here?  :Tongue: 

I went on a field trip today to CMOG (Corning Museum of Glass, the biggest collection of glass in the world), but since it was probably the tenth time I've gone, it was just a little boring. I did learn a few things though. 

I finished _1984_ today, so I'm happy with that. 

Overall, I'm quite satisfied today.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm OK, but a little frustrated. I am not unhappy, though, and I guess that is what matters.  :Smile:  But I am tired.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Chava

Well, eventful week. Heart is all aflutter for what i cannot determine as right or wrong reasons.
Secondly, i'm invited to a party with the theme colonial times, and can't decide wether to be a female sort of Jack sparrow, or to be a lady in distress. the last could be so fantastic, but also quite expensive.. 
Argh, i hate that money limits everything...

----------


## muhsin

feeling alright; thanks to God.

----------


## Pensive

Better than yesterday, but the thought of the loss of all those files is still agonizing me now and then.

----------


## pussnboots

I am feeling sore. Took a new class at the gym last night for abs/butt and thighs. My legs still feel like rubber

----------


## Goodfella

Feeling great!

----------


## Weisinheimer

determined

----------


## amuse

> I thought it was excellent also. 
> 
> I hope everyone feels better; you all seem so...unhappy (with the exception of a few).
> 
> I'm well at the moment, by the way.


Cool! and hope you're still feeling well.

----------


## AtomicCafe1

Lucky! I went to go buy a pack of skittles from the vending machine today at lunch. I had a pocketful of change which added up to a dollar, whose sole purpose was to get me those skittles. One by one I entered my pocket's content into the slot, and as I got to the 95 cent mark, all that was left was five pennies. The machine, of course, spat the pennies back out. I began to walk away boo-hooing and the like, but then I saw, sitting on the ground, a sweet, marvelous nickel. The moral of the story- the gods were generous to me today, and I was blessed with a pack of skittles :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Alright but a bit dizzy because of the cold wheather.

----------


## thelastmelon

I feel stupid.

----------


## Janine

I feel devastasted, because I think I am losing a friend who meant the world to me. I think it is totally my fault. I don't know what to do.

----------


## mukta581

feeling lonely

----------


## dramasnot6

Lazy...and empty. :/

----------


## Virgil

Disgusted. Not with here, but work. Nothing seems to work right with electronic designs. I HATE ELECTRONICS!!!  :Flare:

----------


## Nightshade

cold  :Cold:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> I went on a field trip today to CMOG (Corning Museum of Glass, the biggest collection of glass in the world), but since it was probably the tenth time I've gone, it was just a little boring. I did learn a few things though.


Cool, I've never heard of a glass museum before, is it good? There is a hat museum near where I live, never been there but it sounds fascinating.

----------


## Niamh

Tired, down, and misunderstood.... :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

lonely and overwhelmed

----------


## Virgil

My left wrist and hand hurst. And my ego is sore. Check out my blog if you're curious as to why.

----------


## kiz_paws

To all those who are sad and not well -- 

**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**

That was fairy dust I found. If I blow it into the air, it shall someday reach you, but in the meantime, you will magically feel a lot better!  :Wink:  

As for me, I have to sleep with my sox on. It is 42 degrees below Celcius here. Don't pity me -- pity my car!!  :Wink:

----------


## crazefest456

> To all those who are sad and not well -- 
> 
> **~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**
> 
> That was fairy dust I found. If I blow it into the air, it shall someday reach you, but in the meantime, you will magically feel a lot better!  
> 
> As for me, I have to sleep with my sox on. It is 42 degrees below Celcius here. Don't pity me -- pity my car!!


I think the wind brought that fairy dust over here a few minutes ago! It's 20 below here...and my knees are frozen  :Tongue:  I dare say, where are my knee socks?

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I think the wind brought that fairy dust over here a few minutes ago! It's 20 below here...and my knees are frozen  I dare say, where are my knee socks?


It is the same here, if not colder! I am *very* cold. I was out in the frigid weather today, and I have not recovered from it! Not even approximately 7 hours later! I think the damage is done! I think I will be cold until summertime!  :Frown:  So, _today_ I am feeling cold. _Tomorrow_, who knows? Hopefully warmer than today!  :Smile:

----------


## HerGuardian

on top of the world

----------


## Niamh

i'm feeling a bit let down... :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel like I am on top of a foodchain that is turned upside down.

----------


## Nightshade

Im feeling lazy but happy, sort of in a bubble from RL,
so all you people who are miserable are welcome to join me..infact I feel like baking bread, maybe brownies and cake as well.

( this is what happens when I get started cooking all the homemaker instincts come out and I want to bake  :Rolleyes:  )

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Weird to be the only person on General Chat right now....

(Gosh, it's been so long!!!)

----------


## Nightshade

Hope I spelt everything right

Edit silly me wrong thread... alright I guess

----------


## AimusSage

grumpy ol' maggots have an addiction to indulge in.

(I feel that has little relation to my bone cage.)

----------


## muhsin

Feeling tired, oh...

----------


## mmanuelap

kinda sad. haven't seen my parents, sister and brother-in-law for about 3 weeks :/

----------


## kakazinho

Very tired  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Lalalala lalala

Could have danced all night!  :Banana:

----------


## mercy_mankind

*Very Sad , Don't want to eat to drink to use any thing or to do any thing , Just want to CRY , and Pray for my brothers and sisters , children and Elders in GAZA .*

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired and stressed

----------


## dramasnot6

Very,very,very tired

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

unwanted  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

happy

----------


## Shea

We had surplus time at work today, so I got to leave almost 2 hours early! :Banana:  I'm feelin' pretty good. Except that I went to my second ice cream parlor in a week that was out of butter pecan. How come when I crave it, it comes up scarce?

----------


## dramasnot6

Stressed, but excited about tomorrow 'cause I am going to California!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Stressed, but excited about tomorrow 'cause I am going to California!


YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!  :Banana: 

*squeal*

----------


## mukta581

feeling lonely!!!!!!!!

----------


## muhsin

weird...can't say it exact.

----------


## Weisinheimer

stupid

----------


## Domer121

It is kind of a m'eh day...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tired, worn out, exhausted, lazy and so on....

----------


## mercy_mankind

I'm very happy this day  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## toni

I just finished my midterms today at my University*checks head for fever* and then our very kind professor treated us out to a cake shop which was absolutely brilliant. I had trouble with my classmates a little because they kept teasing me and bugging me with rumours that I was with some so~and ~so which I have no idea about and then they also teased me about why I wasn't speaking much, that's because I haven't told them any of my disorders yet . And then after school, my sister let me tag along to one of her model parties- which I admit at first feeling uneasy about. it was quite uncomfortable at first with all these er, gorgeous people. I felt like an odd organism. But as the night progressed, it was good. Some models are kind, after all.. heheh and funny, too! One of them was cute *sigh* -won't mention any name in case sister reads this-  :Tongue:  lols and he gots my # which made me >>  :Blush:

----------


## Anza

Horrible. I'm sick as a dog.  :Sick:

----------


## Anza

> One of them was cute *sigh* -won't mention any name in case sister reads this-  lols and he gots my # which made me >>


lol. great.

----------


## Shurtugal

sick... getting over a cough, but spirits are soring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got new song and i'm madly in love with Fanal Fantasy VII!

----------


## summermemory

I'm annoyed. Other than that I'm good!

----------


## Shurtugal

what about?

----------


## summermemory

My sociology professor. I swear, the guy is... how do I put it nicely? Disjointed. In his emails, he uses commas instead of periods. And his notes are very confusing. I understood the chapter when I read it, but when I read over the notes, I was lost. This is a distance learning class. Gah.

It doesn't help that I was behind from when I was in the hospital for three days a couple weeks back and finally caught up on the reading.

----------


## Niamh

some what fumed.

----------


## Shurtugal

sorry, summermemory.... hope it gets all fixed up.

----------


## Anza

Aww, Shurtugal, you're sick, too? You want some medicated gum? I'm chewing some now. ^^

----------


## kiz_paws

I feel like ......... ICE SKATING!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

I want to be a hippie  :Tongue:

----------


## Anza

Wanna make a drum circle, Baki?

----------


## Bakiryu

> Wanna make a drum circle, Baki?


:groovy mate.  :Tongue:

----------


## thelastmelon

Cold and strange, but still good.

----------


## Shurtugal

annoyed by sister's cell phone ringing.

----------


## Remarkable

Able to go in a protest against the stupid protest my friends are trying to do.That is,very,very angry and misunderstood.And living in a society where democracy is just an exuse.

----------


## thelastmelon

Useless.

----------


## pussnboots

I think I am coming down with a cold - YUCK !!!!

----------


## mukta581

today i am very happy!!! :Wink:

----------


## muhsin

guilty

----------


## vheissu

Annoyed at one particular person...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Depressed. I have many reasons for it, but one particular reason makes me just want to cry. That is snow!!! It *NEVER* stops!  :Mad:  More tomorrow and more on Friday! I am SO tired of shoveling!!  :Bawling:

----------


## Anza

> I think I am coming down with a cold - YUCK !!!!


aww, me too

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

almost depressed.  :Frown:  still haven't gotten any better since yesterday. In fact, I'm feeling much, much worse.

----------


## Pensive

> almost depressed. still haven't gotten any better since yesterday. In fact, I'm feeling much, much worse.


Aw I wonder if the weekend being over has got anything to do with it. Anyway, cheer up. Listening to some good cheerful songs might be an idea that would work.  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

dizzy due to cold.

----------


## Niamh

> Depressed. I have many reasons for it, but one particular reason makes me just want to cry. That is snow!!! It *NEVER* stops!  More tomorrow and more on Friday! I am SO tired of shoveling!!


Poor LadyWentworth!

Me, i'm feeling tired, i also think i'm getting a cold...

----------


## dramasnot6

Everyone is getting sick!  :Frown:  My mother has a horrid flu, today I am worried because she went to the clinic and had a 104 farenheit fever this morning.


I wish the best of health to everyone on litnet, and for those of you who are sick-

----------


## Ydfkdy

Denial
Death comes to us all excepting the loss can be hard to swallow.

----------


## NikolaiI

Happy!!!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Everyone is getting sick!  My mother has a horrid flu, today I am worried because she went to the clinic and had a 104 farenheit fever this morning.
> 
> 
> I wish the best of health to everyone on litnet, and for those of you who are sick-


Aggggh! That's terrible! D: What a strong flu she has! And now _you're_ sick.  :Bawling:  

I haven't been sick in a...long time. Last spring, I think. So I won't steal the yummy tea/iced coffee/hot chocolate lookin' thing.  :Tongue:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Happy! Shalala... it's so nice to be happy, shalalala. Everybody should be happy!  :Banana:

----------


## muhsin

Just alright.

----------


## vheissu

I don't know whether to laugh or cry hysterically about my essay. It's AWFUL!!! How do people come up with these titles!!!! 


I need some chocolate...

----------


## dramasnot6

I spoke too soon with my last post here, now I am the one very ill with flu.  :Frown:

----------


## NikolaiI

Very optimistic.

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## dramasnot6

:FRlol:  Aww Scher.

----------


## Niamh

not too good.klen prep is killing me. :Bawling:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Accomplished/optimistic.

The sun is FINALLY poking her head out of the clouds in southern Ontario, yesterday was disgusting. And I've payed all of my bills for February and still have 300$ left over XD!

----------


## Pensive

Terrible. This flu is killing me, I can't breathe properly due to runny nose and can't even lie down let alone sleep. Don't know how I am going to go to school tomorrow.

Out of all health problems that I have experienced, I dislike this runny nose the most. Even in the highest of fever one can go to sleep and become unconscious but here even that is difficult.

----------


## 1n50mn14

^Pensive, have you ever tried using a Netti pot? They're like this little teapot filled with a saline solution that you run through your nose and it always (for me) has completely cleared out my sinuses.

----------


## Anza

> I spoke too soon with my last post here, now I am the one very ill with flu.


I'm sick, too. I feel like death warmed over. Cough drop?

----------


## pussnboots

My head is all stuffed up. Didn't sleep very well last night

----------


## Janine

> My head is all stuffed up. Didn't sleep very well last night


Ahhh, you have my sympathy. I hate stuffy noses. :Frown:  Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Anza

Aww... *hugs pussnboots*

----------


## Janine

I am feeling so-so, sort of nervous cause there are family matters, but we always do pull through. A little frustrated right now since I don't know how to proceed. I guess that is life's challenge.

----------


## pussnboots

> I am feeling so-so, sort of nervous cause there are family matters, but we always do pull through. A little frustrated right now since I don't know how to proceed. I guess that is life's challenge.


What I try to do when this happens to me is try to look at the big picture first then try to break it down into segments and do the easy things first.
Hope everything turns out well

----------


## Niamh

In pain but slightly relieved. Drank all Kean Prep! Now i'm exhausted!

----------


## Wakaba

incomplete

----------


## mukta581

today i am very happy

----------


## mukta581

today i am very happy i know someone is with me always.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Dissatisfied...something's missing...

----------


## mrsmtpspur

One word;Tired! :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> What I try to do when this happens to me is try to look at the big picture first then try to break it down into segments and do the easy things first.
> Hope everything turns out well


Thanks *pussnboots,* for you concern and advice. I do normally do this and it does work, you are right. I call it 'baby steps', stealing that from the film 'What About Bob?'....it's a good idea. This time the problem is ongoing, so it gets one down somedays. I am trying to work through this and I feel better now that I've been out tonight for awhile, with my mom. The problem still exists, but I think I can see some ways to work on it. There is always hope.

----------


## Gadget Girl

My head hurts and I'm frustrated.  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

My throat is coated in layers of paaaaaiiiiin  :Frown: 
But besides that, pretty good,pretty good.

----------


## NikolaiI

today i'm happy because my beloved mukta will be with me for the rest of my life.

----------


## eyemaker

Great!! I'm happy for you nick!
CheerS!!
--
I feel the opposite of what you feel today nick! I'm suffrering in some personal problems especially at home...

----------


## Remarkable

I feel neutral,although I'm getting a bit upset because I have no exuse to make a certain phone call.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I am feeling continually amazed at my amazing interpersonal skills.

This is the point where I roll my eyes and everyone laughs, because I'm that popular type of socially unaware folk.

Or not.

----------


## muhsin

Just fine.

----------


## Niamh

I'm feeling a little off.

----------


## vheissu

RELIEVED!!! 
I passed the exam I was _really_ worried about!!  :Biggrin:  
Not an excellent mark, but at least I didn't fail it....there might be a chance I'll actually graduate this year...And it's boosted my motivation up for the 3 essays from hell I have to write up.

----------


## Pensive

At the moment, I find it difficult to name whatever I am feeling. 




> RELIEVED!!! 
> I passed the exam I was _really_ worried about!!  
> Not an excellent mark, but at least I didn't fail it....there might be a chance I'll actually graduate this year...And it's boosted my motivation up for the 3 essays from hell I have to write up.


Congratulations, vheissu! Sounds great.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats vheissu!

I am all sniffly and gross  :Sick:  But not on my death bed anymore.

----------


## Bakiryu

today I'm jealous, of the world, because it's beautiful. Of the sun, because it's shinning. Of lovers, because as long as they have memory, they will never be lonely. Of myself, because I'll never know me.

----------


## Pensive

I feel erm a bit insane, a bit under-pressure. Plus I have not fully recovered from flu yet.




> today I'm jealous, of the world, because it's beautiful.


Oh don't be, it has to go through difficult times too.




> Of the sun, because it's shinning.


I too sometimes find myself envious of sun's ability to live and help even though it's going through a lot of fission and fuzion itself.




> Of lovers, because as long as they have memory, they will never be lonely.


Memories can be washed off easily. Plus all memories are not good...some memories can make you feel more lonely than ever!




> Of myself, because I'll never know me.


Don't be too sure. Probably one day the same Bakiryu would be telling us, "Yaaaaay, I found myself today."  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

> At the moment, I find it difficult to name whatever I am feeling. 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, vheissu! Sounds great.





> Congrats vheissu!
> 
> I am all sniffly and gross  But not on my death bed anymore.



Thank you! I'm still feeling quite glad about it...

Hope both of you will get better soon!

----------


## toni

I've only had 3 hours of sleep since yesterday and I have no recollection of what happened today.

----------


## Virgil

Indecisive. I hate both teams in the Superbowl, so who do I root for?

----------


## manolia

> RELIEVED!!! 
> I passed the exam I was _really_ worried about!!  
> Not an excellent mark, but at least I didn't fail it....there might be a chance I'll actually graduate this year...And it's boosted my motivation up for the 3 essays from hell I have to write up.


Congrats  :Thumbs Up:  
What are you studying?

----------


## Janine

> Indecisive. I hate both teams in the Superbowl, so who do I root for?


*Virgil* - Flip a coin!  :Smash:  


I feel ok, tired out but that is normal. I feel like there is not enough time today to do all I wished to do. Oh well.....

----------


## vheissu

> Congrats  
> What are you studying?


I'm studying biotechnology...that exam was a fun little genetics one though....and me and genetics don't really get along  :Tongue:

----------


## pussnboots

My cold is slowly going away, so I am feeling somewhat better

----------


## Ydfkdy

Restless!! I eagerly await the coming of spring,I am sick of this cold dreary winter.

----------


## manolia

> I'm studying biotechnology...that exam was a fun little genetics one though....and me and genetics don't really get along


Oh..sounds interesting (and difficult)  :Wink:  .

----------


## dramasnot6

A million times healthier.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Other than the fact that my eye has been burning and bothering me all day, and that my sinuses are so bad that I can hardly breathe, I am feeling quite good!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

> Oh..sounds interesting (and difficult)  .


Well...some parts are interesting. Some are just...yawn



Right now I feel like crying...I'm so annoyed with this report I'm thinking I have lost the ability to look for information. Or google is just hiding it from me....

----------


## Domer121

freaked out!! Trying to fill out my college applications!! Overwhelming...

----------


## ntropyincarnate

ignored.

----------


## dramasnot6

> freaked out!! Trying to fill out my college applications!! Overwhelming...


I know the feeling! Man, those were SUCH A PAIN!

----------


## dramasnot6

> ignored.


Aww. *hug*

----------


## TEND

Um, is there a shooting myself emoticon?

----------


## dramasnot6

What's the matter TEND?

----------


## mmanuelap

> Um, is there a shooting myself emoticon?


I second that!

----------


## dramasnot6

Why is everyone so suicidal?  :Frown:

----------


## ntropyincarnate

> I second that!


I third that!

----------


## mheartin

Exhausted as usual. Had a long stroll of downtown Toronto during my 3 hour school break and saw everything from creepy mannequin heads in china town to a bunch rastafarians shovelling snow while high, oh ya and random pirates eating empanadas on a curb. This strayed from what i usually do during my break, that is, catching up on my dreaded readings. Atleast my mind got some rest, while my legs got the workout for a change.

----------


## Niamh

Very queasy. I just threw up in departures.  :Sick:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Very queasy. I just threw up in departures.


Oh, poor, Niamh.  :Frown:  I hope that you will start to feel better soon!

A little annoyed. My eye still hurts. I can't figure out why it does. Now it is actually starting to bother me to the point where I think I shouldn't be doing anything like being online, watching TV or reading. I think I should just go to bed and try to "rest" it.

----------


## dramasnot6

Now I will fourth it! Man.

----------


## manolia

sad and afraid  :Cold:

----------


## DeathAngel

Like shi*-zer
I feel like dunking my head into the freezer and leaving it there till my ears turn bad...

and I have the peanut butter jelly song stuck in my head,
(peanut butter jelly n a baseball bat...)

----------


## Niamh

Tummy still in bits.  :Frown:  Pains and queasiness. not a good combo when you need to sleep decause once again you have work a 5am.

----------


## vheissu

> sad and afraid


 :Frown:  That doesn't sound good...hope you feel better soon!




> Tummy still in bits.  Pains and queasiness. not a good combo when you need to sleep decause once again you have work a 5am.


You start work at 5am? That's something to admire!

----------


## motherhubbard

hungry for pan cakes, lots and lots of pan cakes full of all kinds of yummy stuff and topped with even more yummies

----------


## Bakiryu

tired also. Got to do geometry homework (tons!), housework (lots!), study for french, do an essay on patriotism and work on my art project.

I'm sleepy! But ♥House♥ begins at 9pm.

----------


## dramasnot6

Also wanting pancakes
And I am feeling....very very happy

----------


## LadyWentworth

A mixture of tiredness  :Yawnb:  , anxiousness, nervousness  :Eek:  , frustration and annoyance  :Mad:  . So many things have happened, are currently happening and will happen in the very near future to make me have this variety of feelings today.  :Smile:

----------


## ntropyincarnate

sick :Frown:   :Sick:   :Cold:

----------


## mmanuelap

sick, as well  :Frown:

----------


## Ydfkdy

weak(my health,getting the best of me 2day)

----------


## dramasnot6

Sleepy, but also very confused.
And..unnerved.

----------


## _JadeRain_

kind of stressed

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel good!

----------


## Niamh

> You start work at 5am? That's something to admire!


I work in the airport so i have to do shift work and 5am is one of the shifts. but i'm off for the next two days and not back in till 2pm on saturday so...

----------


## Pensive

Sick, and over-stressed.

----------


## pussnboots

I'm feeling very tired after my workout this morning. I'm trying to keep my eyes open as I write this

----------


## Cailin

Congested :Sick:

----------


## dramasnot6

A little sad now...

----------


## vheissu

I'm so tired of these 2 essays and that other review...I just want to sleeeeeeeeep.

----------


## Domer121

Overwhelmed.....

----------


## Virgil

drained...

----------


## 1n50mn14

Sick... stressed out. Depressed. I need a job and my own apartment, I'm going nuts!!!

----------


## Bakiryu

My essay is killing me.

he's screaming at me too. he just called me a crack whore  :Confused:  

Too much work, guitar string broke!  :Bawling:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I'm feeling the best I've ever felt in weeks!  :Biggrin: 

After being under a rock for ages...
here I am in litnet again...

And to think I'm in the library  :Tongue:

----------


## eyemaker

Oh hi there rock! You're back!

I'm thankful I had finished my report a while ago...
The teacher seems oblivious though...Hehe

----------


## kiz_paws

I am annoyed at myself for missing the public ice skating tonight...

----------


## muhsin

Am feeling deadly tired. Gosh!

----------


## pussnboots

relieved - had our home study last night for our adoption. I'll post later today in my blog as to how it went.

----------


## kiz_paws

I think I am in the Twilight Zone...  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Bah!!!

----------


## Ydfkdy

Disgusted

----------


## dramasnot6

I was feeling so melancholy and emotionally drained today...but after hopping on litnet, I suddenly got the urge for poetry. Which always makes me feel better  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Worried!

----------


## vheissu

Worried as well! I still haven't finished ANY of my essays, and they're all due in a week!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Oh hi there rock! You're back!
> 
> I'm thankful I had finished my report a while ago...
> The teacher seems oblivious though...Hehe


Ooh... thats cool... still stuck doing a drafting project...
cant believe i missed the deadline... (or did i?)
pardon me for not texting much. got no load.

----------


## bouquin

disconsolate

----------


## motherhubbard

dreadful of the things I have to do.

----------


## Pensive

Nervous.

----------


## Ydfkdy

tierd

----------


## grace86

Unhappy. Trying to change that.

----------


## Niamh

Excited!!

----------


## pussnboots

sad, just found out that an ex-neighbor of mine passed away last night

----------


## dramasnot6

How horrible puss, I am so sorry for your loss.


Today...I am burnt out from lots of shopping.

----------


## intoxicatedsoul

inlove

----------


## Bakiryu

sad. Are we friends anymore? I miss you.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Restless/unaccomplished.

----------


## bouquin

Better. Calmer.

----------


## dramasnot6

Tired.

----------


## Niamh

oh my bob!!! I'm buying an apartment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vheissu

> oh my bob!!! I'm buying an apartment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow! Niamh, that's like....fantastic! Can't imagine what it really feels like, but you must be ecstatic!!!!

----------


## Niamh

i'm overwhelmed!

----------


## optimisticnad

glad to be back, I guess this is what Arnold felt. :-)

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

oddly... the way a spammer would...
and irritated because my mom is here when she should NOT.

----------


## vheissu

Getting slightly panicky about work...and slightly annoyed that other people have less work! No point in complaining though, just have to do it... :Frown:

----------


## amalia1985

*Butterflies in my stomach*...For no particular reason, though, just the daily attack of anxiety...

----------


## mercy_mankind

Im very Happy , like all Egyptians .
as Egypt has won the African Nations Cup today.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Siiiiiiiiiiiick.
Still have a throat infection and a kidney infection.

----------


## Remarkable

I hope you get well soon,BeccaT!

I'm soooo sleepy,but I still have to study for my science exam,I have to do an essay with a feminist subject and I also have to prepare a discussion on unliberal democracy...Yes...

----------


## dramasnot6

Feel better Becca!

Good luck Remarkable!


I have...a tummy ache.  :Frown:  But otherwise I have been happily enjoying my book today.

----------


## kiz_paws

To all who ail ---> *PHHHHHHHT!*

That was a snowball, a magic one. When it hits you, you will feel no more aches and pains!

*now you know why I live where I do*  :FRlol:  

I feel ...... ummm ........... ZANY?  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Pretty bad...  :Frown:

----------


## Remarkable

Strange...Happy in a way,because my discussion on unliberal democracy went extremely well and I was evaluated with the highest grade but the sience exam is still a mystery to me...It was vey uncomplicated so I don't think I got it right,since everyone else said it was very hard...

----------


## Niamh

very very down. All men are......... :Flare:

----------


## pussnboots

Uh oh, what's wrong ?

----------


## dramasnot6

I agree...all men are infuriating.

I am...hungry. But there is nothing to eat.

----------


## Niamh

in one day right (yesterday), my twins boyfriend of two years broke up with her, and one of my older sisters husbands admitted to having an affair with another woman for the last six months. So i have two sisters with broken hearts and both feeling used. So yeah... all men are....... :Flare:

----------


## vheissu

Just heard Camden Town in London was partly destroyed by a fire today (or yesterday)!! That's one of the few places in London I actually liked!!  :Frown:  


Niamh, sorry to hear about both your sister's situations...

----------


## Weisinheimer

weary

----------


## dramasnot6

> in one day right (yesterday), my twins boyfriend of two years broke up with her, and one of my older sisters husbands admitted to having an affair with another woman for the last six months. So i have two sisters with broken hearts and both feeling used. So yeah... all men are.......


That's horrible Niamh!!!! They both deserve a good castration.

----------


## Niamh

ha oddly enough i agree....just spent last few hours with my elder sister. They have two sons. And it turns out he was a very bad gambler, and she noww has to check her morgage to make sure he hadnt remorgaged the house...

----------


## LadyW

Rather content  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

> ha oddly enough i agree....just spent last few hours with my elder sister. They have two sons. And it turns out he was a very bad gambler, and she noww has to check her morgage to make sure he hadnt remorgaged the house...

----------


## mercy_mankind

> in one day right (yesterday), my twins boyfriend of two years broke up with her, and one of my older sisters husbands admitted to having an affair with another woman for the last six months. So i have two sisters with broken hearts and both feeling used. So yeah... all men are.......


I'm so sorry Niamh about your sister , I think that your point of view about Men is for sorry true . 
I'm very sad as a friend to my friend was kidnapped and her mother in hospital , they didn't find her yet . although I don't know her but I'm very sad about her , I hope that police could find her soon . Amen.

----------


## Pensive

> in one day right (yesterday), my twins boyfriend of two years broke up with her, and one of my older sisters husbands admitted to having an affair with another woman for the last six months. So i have two sisters with broken hearts and both feeling used. So yeah... all men are.......


Ah, that's terrible. Makes one think of world as a bad mad place where there is no value of emotions....no value of hearts....no care. Nothing. No commitment.... But they have to get over it I guess. I know it sounds easy to hear someone saying it but I feel really sorry too. It should be those people treating others as things who should be really ashamed...

But don't think of all men like this. Every man I guess is not too bad...sometimes women leave men in a pretty bad condition as well. Oh my, I just don't like this relationship business.

----------


## gijmaj

hi all  :Smile:  my first posting on this forum.  :Smile:  and my feelings are soooooooo sweet.  :Smile: ))))

----------


## manolia

> in one day right (yesterday), my twins boyfriend of two years broke up with her, and one of my older sisters husbands admitted to having an affair with another woman for the last six months. So i have two sisters with broken hearts and both feeling used. So yeah... all men are.......


OMG  :Frown:  . I hope they both feel better as soon as possible..
Yes all men are... :Flare:  (ok, my dad excepted)

----------


## amalia1985

Men are &*&#*&#*!*(**)**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And many more!!!!!

Except Tuomas.

----------


## vheissu

I see the guys in the forum are making no remark whatsoever... :Tongue:  


I've finished 2 out three essays!!  :Biggrin:  I've saved the hardest one for last  :Sick:

----------


## black-eyed

better :]

----------


## Rav Maji

I feel like if I try to explain how I feel I will betray how I feel. It's probably better to wallow in the feeling than evolve the thought.

----------


## dramasnot6

I feel dizzy...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

A little bit defiant, perhaps?

There's supposed to be a _miting de avance_ today at school but I didn't go... and to think that my dad is just around!!! Oh well. He wouldn't ask.

Maybe I'll go anyway.

I don't know.

*sigh* SOmetimes things are just so confusing...

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm so lazy right now.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Ahh... a little bit more relaxed.

My, what was that site I was going to visit?  :Confused:

----------


## manolia

> Men are &*&#*&#*!*(**)**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And many more!!!!!
> 
> Except Tuomas.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  With his good looks i am afraid that he is a candidate  :Wink:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  





> I see the guys in the forum are making no remark whatsoever...


They are hiding  :Biggrin:  Facing angry women is not very easy.
I like your new avy (you are definately a cat person).

----------


## vheissu

Why thank you! I think it portrays my current mood: panicked! It will probably go back to the black one I had before...it looked less...perturbed!

----------


## manolia

Relax dear!! Everything is going to be ok in the end. Merely the fact that you are so stressed means that you are a hard working person  :Wink:  Stress is a good stimulant sometimes (it makes you work) but it is very bad on the whole  :Frown:  (i am repeating this as a mantra to myself as well  :FRlol:  ).

----------


## vheissu

It will be over on Friday...just have 2500 words in between and a couple of articles which make no sense! Lol!  :Biggrin:  Stress does motivate me but then it also makes me rather cranky with everyone else (I think I might have scared one of my flatmates the other day! :Tongue:  ) and I lose sleep....which is never a good thing (I need my 7 hour beauty sleep!!)

----------


## gijmaj

my feelings... better then yesterday.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

I've been listening to Pearl Jam for several hours now. I'm completely elated...

----------


## Weisinheimer

defeated

----------


## Ydfkdy

awake (seriously) :As Sleep: 
(~k ~maybe Not)

----------


## dramasnot6

Not bad, a little anxious

----------


## Ydfkdy

deleriouse

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm so-so. I'm a little tired. My leg hurts. My feet are killing me because I stood in heeled boots for 2 1/2 hours straight (and I had to *dance* in them) the other night. I haven't worn heels for awhile. So that is why I feel that way. I am not feeling particularly good today. I have this feeling that I just *might* be cominig down with something. So, there is a lot here going on with me. Yet, my overall attitude is fine today. So, I suppose that to say I am feeling *so-so* is the correct description.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

:Mad:  some men are just so stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

the way one of 'em losers would feel, probably  :FRlol:

----------


## vheissu

Finally feeling some motivation kicking in....half-way through the last essay!!

----------


## 1n50mn14

Really hung-over and puketastic.
Also feeling like an idiot for drinking on a Wednesday night and for making a total fool out of myself.

----------


## manolia

> It will be over on Friday...just have 2500 words in between and a couple of articles which make no sense! Lol!  Stress does motivate me but then it also makes me rather cranky with everyone else (I think I might have scared one of my flatmates the other day! ) and I lose sleep....which is never a good thing (I need my 7 hour beauty sleep!!)


My beauty sleep has a 10 hour duration  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I am one of those people who have an excellent relationship with Morpheus  :FRlol:   :Tongue:

----------


## islandclimber

shattered (maybe in a good way... is that possible?)

----------


## bouquin

Full!! My husband and I have just had generous portions of the _madeleine au chocolat_ that I made to mark Valentine's Day.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Lovey-dovey! 'Tis the day.

----------


## LadyWentworth

:Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  
I am on a *complete* high!  :Tongue:  I just watched the trailer for "Indiana Jones"!! I am so ridiculously excited right now!!! 
 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Ydfkdy

Naughty

----------


## Niamh

in pain. have a really horrible migraine.

----------


## _JadeRain_

annoyed with my brother, Matthew.

----------


## Niamh

> I am on a *complete* high!  I just watched the trailer for "Indiana Jones"!! I am so ridiculously excited right now!!!


 :Eek: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
now i feel queasy

----------


## LadyWentworth

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> now i feel queasy


Well, I hope my statement wasn't the thing that made you queasy!  :Tongue:  

Hope you're feeling better!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tournesol

deliciously drowsy...

----------


## Lily Adams

When I woke up it was kinda...blah...and then the day atually turned out okay for the most part, and then when I got home I got sad and worriesome, actually just awful and then a friend called and cheered me up but then I'm back to where I was and I feel all icky inside. And lonely.

Perfectly stinky.

----------


## Tournesol

> When I woke up it was kinda...blah...and then the day atually turned out okay for the most part, and then when I got home I got sad and worriesome, actually just awful and then a friend called and cheered me up but then I'm back to where I was and I feel all icky inside. And lonely.
> 
> Perfectly stinky.


Awww...I know these days...here's what to do, listen to a 'feel good' song, or look at pics of your good times...
If that doesn't help, just plan for your day tomorrow, focus on what has to be done, rather than what you could have, or should have done! 

Hope you cheer up!!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Awww...I know these days...here's what to do, listen to a 'feel good' song, or look at pics of your good times...
> If that doesn't help, just plan for your day tomorrow, focus on what has to be done, rather than what you could have, or should have done! 
> 
> Hope you cheer up!!


Oh, thank you...I have a feel good band, actually, and they cheer me up no matter what. *is listening to them right now* I do feel much better when I think about...things I like, etc.

Thank you.  :Smile: 

Hey I haven't seen you around here, friend. Nice ta meet ya.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I've never been so energetic in my whole life!  :Biggrin:

----------


## muhsin

good...

----------


## Chava

restless, addicted

----------


## Ydfkdy

:FRlol:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Just OK. Tired as usual.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

weary, but assured

----------


## islandclimber

sickly... disgustingly sickly! (and therefore I think I should just possibly drown the illness in booze...hmmmm...)

----------


## Chava

Contented. Deeply contented and full of anticipation for what tomorrow will bring.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Part hassled, part OP, part "I think I'd rather be home than here doing something synonymous to nothing"

----------


## Janine

super super tired and not very ambitious

----------


## Weisinheimer

kinda happy, kinda depressed, very tired

----------


## LadyWentworth

Kind of dizzy. Not as bas as earlier today, but the dizziness is still there.  :Sick:  I suppose sitting at my computer isn't helping it any!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Tired but fulfilled...

...I love play practice! And Thursday's the big day!  :Eek:  Gosh, I still have to familiarize myself with all the lines... but with Expert Crammer here, I'm certain there wouldn't be much trouble  :Tongue:

----------


## amalia1985

Ready to attack!!!

----------


## Chava

Ugh, It's a heavy boots day today... And a heavy head day.

----------


## muhsin

annoyed!

----------


## Remarkable

Bad and getting worse...

----------


## Weisinheimer

optimistic

----------


## Scheherazade

Bored and in desperate need of entertainment.

----------


## Niamh

tired... should really go to bed...

----------


## eyemaker

I've been caught by Cold!!! Urghh
My nose is clogging...
I can't even concentrate studying for my exam!!
ahhhrghhhh!!!

----------


## Niamh

ouch!!!! my neck and shoulders are seizing up!

----------


## Niamh

alone... :Frown:  its 10.40am and i'm officially the ONLY member logged onto litnet.....

----------


## mercy_mankind

> alone... its 10.40am and i'm officially the ONLY member logged onto litnet.....


me too , it is the first time to see that.

----------


## samercury

A bit overwhelmed

----------


## Bakiryu

I has a crush. ♥♥♥

----------


## eyemaker

..
Very tired...

----------


## kiz_paws

I am glad for Baki's crush. Crush is good for the ♥♥!

----------


## islandclimber

more melancholy than yesterday...

----------


## Pensive

Bitter. Oh and if there is anything that I hate, this feeling surely is too.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> I've been caught by Cold!!! Urghh
> My nose is clogging...
> I can't even concentrate studying for my exam!!
> ahhhrghhhh!!!


I hope you're feeling okay now...
you've been experiencing the same things that my classmate has been going through recently... he came down with a cold sometime last week and contracted a serious infection. He got blisters on his throat and began coughing up blood. And to think that he _is_ the main character in our play!!! Miraculously, he's much, much better now. All set for the big day tomorrow!  :Biggrin: 

Get well soon too, Eye!

---

Me? Reeeeally excited... and a bit nervous about tomorrow's play...

----------


## Remarkable

If I don't include my love life,I would say pretty good.I just got an A in Chemistry!

----------


## muhsin

Cool!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

despondent

----------


## Remarkable

I think I'm starting to get sick  :Frown:  ...

----------


## Bakiryu

♥

Oooh listen to this:http://youtube.com/watch?v=ylKmC4EiFWE&feature=related

----------


## manolia

Much better

----------


## dramasnot6

Amazing!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Very, very, VERY FRUSTRATED and ANNOYED!!!!  :Flare:

----------


## Janine

Like I am getting a cold; no doubt I am, since the rest of the family has it. Been trying to ward it off with Cold-Ease tablets. Hope at least they lesson the symptoms and duration of this cold.

Sorry...*LW*, you are so frustrated and annoyed. I can imagine, with all that snow and ice up your way....so sorry. I hate getting trapped in the house.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Like I am getting a cold; no doubt I am, since the rest of the family has it. Been trying to ward it off with Cold-Ease tablets. Hope at least they lesson the symptoms and duration of this cold.


Well, if it must happen I hope it doesn't get too bad! That is how it was in my family last month. It seemed to go from one house to the other and we *ALL* got it!




> Sorry...*LW*, you are so frustrated and annoyed. I can imagine, with all that snow and ice up your way....so sorry. I hate getting trapped in the house.


Well, I plan to try to at least work on the doors tomorrow, and I will HAVE to do something after I go to the doctor on Friday. My major fear is that I won't get this taken care of before the next snowfall (which they have now pushed up from Tuesday to Monday - one less day for me to work on the ice  :Bawling:  ). I really need to get all of this fixed before next Saturday! I am so afraid that I will miss that show! Money wasted on the tickets and a chance to see one of my favorite shows will be completely gone!  :Frown:

----------


## aeroport

Overworked...

----------


## kiz_paws

Exhilarated!  :Nod: 

[went skating for a whole hour, and woot-de-woot!!]  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Just about the HAPPIEST I've ever felt in my whole life!!!  :Biggrin:  Fulfilled and _extremely_ proud of my efforts! Today was the day of our class play, and it certainly ROCKED!!! We worked together as one... threw in five thousand bucks and several sleepless nights... now, after all those petty cat fights that caused many members to shed so many tears... _FINALLY_, _WE DID IT!!!_  And I didn't forget a single line (save for that part where my partner suddenly interrupted my angry speech) :Smile:   :Smile:  gosh, I oughta start blogging about this!!!

----------


## muhsin

Fine...

----------


## Remarkable

Happy,happy,happy!!!!!I just recieved the news that my essay has made top 5 and it will be read in public!I have to dress up for tomorrow and I feel so amazingly good!Wow!!!I should do this more often...It distracts me...

----------


## Chava

Energised but aprehensive

----------


## Scheherazade

Doomed.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I don't know how I feel...so I guess that means I'm confused?

----------


## Chava

> Doomed.


Yeah, I went from aprehensive to this... urgh...

----------


## Annamariah

I really don't know  :Eek:

----------


## Janine

Sick, I have a cold and feel totally washed out.

----------


## Weisinheimer

apprehensive; it's going to be a very long week  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

tired and sleepy

----------


## vheissu

My throat is all sore...I can't be getting a cold! That would be a disaster!!

----------


## dramasnot6

Nervous and excited!

----------


## dramasnot6

Sleepy and infatuated

----------


## papayahed

Sleepy

----------


## samercury

really sick

----------


## Bethany_Argyros

sick. i feel very very sick. I need a thermometer. how do i get a thermometer when i has no moneys? merr

oh, also, saddened by the end of the oscars. i no longer have a reason to continue through the week. 

oh yes, and of course, scared about work tomorrow. cross your fingers i wont pass out over the buzz saw!!!

----------


## Shalot

I am feeling like complete poop. I am still awake despite the fact that I have to go to work tommorrow, even though this would have been my day off. I asked to work tomorrow, for money. I am short on money so I asked for extra time. Now, I don't want to go. I shouldn't have asked. I should just stay home and complained about not having enough money. I could have begged for food. Is there something wrong with that?

----------


## vheissu

hope your day wasn't so bad Shalot...

I'm feeling quite perplexed...my project is not going so well and I can't figure out why

----------


## dramasnot6

I just ran 8miles nonstop for my residence hall's Wing Combat.
Pretty...pretty tired.

----------


## Chava

thrilled at getting extra shifts, which means i can pay of my loan! Thrilled about going to Syria for the semester project! Thrilled to have met Paludan Jan, from the band Solid Mango. Thrilled to be making muffins. Bummed out, that I have forgotten the last part of my Macro assignment, but trying to think happily, that the rest is already finished!

----------


## Chava

And, I have a ridiculous headache...

----------


## Niamh

I feel like poo.... I havent been sick for months! :Frown:  my tumtum aches, my head hurts, my noise is a bit confused as it seems to think its a running tap....

----------


## Jane Jane

poor Niamh(absolutely one of my favorite names ever). Here , try this lovely veggie soup, fresh homebacked wheat germ bread and honey and lemon. 
And you need rest, plenty of it.
I am feeling dreadful pain. my arm is out or my shoulder or something and it has given me a headache.
And i did not accomplish as much as I planned for today which totally makes me feel yukky. I love having a schedule and sticking to it and feeling great after.
oh well...............

----------


## Themis

Embarrassed.  :Blush:

----------


## muhsin

Tired!!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tired. What else is new with me, right?  :Yawnb:   :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Exhausted, an excitable

----------


## Weisinheimer

bored, this class is taking forever

----------


## dramasnot6

Clumsy and forgetful cause I'm tired, but other than that...fairly fantastic.

----------


## Tournesol

I'm just sort of angry with myself. I took a day off from work to get personal work done. I went into the sity with my sister. After we were done, we passed by the zoo, and decided to pop in for a "few minutes" ... ha ha, yeah right..more like a few hours. 
Now I'm tired, sore, and I still have a ton of papers to mark for tomorrow....argghh!!!
BUT, I did have a GREAT TIME with my sis at the zoo...so I'm hating myself, but not regretting the fun...lol....does that even make sense?!

----------


## Poetess

^^ as long as you were able to finish your work -whether you were tired or not- you don`t have to regret the fun moment.


I`m having a strong tooth-ache that`s making me going crazy instead of sleeping and enjoying my vacation.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Very, very, very upset right now! Not at all happy about anything! Found something out that has made me unhappy, but I have to deal with it now. I have no other choice.

----------


## Chava

^oh dear, i hope things will work out for you,

Meanwhile, ididn't the chance to prepare for today's lectures... i see my death at my heels.

----------


## Themis

:Yawnb:

----------


## dramasnot6

Bored

----------


## cranberry

well at work now , so bet i am so bored -a bit day dreamy and trying to live with some challenges.

----------


## vheissu

Very disappointed... :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

> Very, very, very upset right now! Not at all happy about anything! Found something out that has made me unhappy, but I have to deal with it now. I have no other choice.


Everything okay LW? :Frown:  

In pain and very tired.

----------


## amalia1985

Angry, outraged, mad....

----------


## DeathAngel

I feel craptastic, it's a wonderful feeling, i went swimming this morning, i'm tired, hungry 
very spazzy today,
when will this cold weather end!!!!

----------


## Chava

I'm drawing happily, and feel like smiling to the world!

----------


## dramasnot6

Every horrible emotion possible.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> ^oh dear, i hope things will work out for you,


Thanks a lot. I appreciate that.  :Smile: 




> Everything okay LW? 
> 
> In pain and very tired.


Well, how do I say this? Things really aren't OK right now, but I think sleeping on it last night has mellowed me down a bit. This is something that is very disappointing and frustrating and all of the other feelings in the world that make a person feel upset. Yet, it is something that has occured that I have no control over and I just have to deal with it now. Life goes on. As always.  :Smile: 

By the way, I hope that you are doing better!

----------


## grace86

smiling inside. laughing at myself. betraying my words because my feelings from the inside show on the outside. completely loved and in love.

----------


## Chava

Ugh, I'm singing along to 'Foolish Love' by Rufus Wainwright... and I'm actually enjoying it, and feeling almost like I can relate. Someone stop me! 

I fall in love much to easily... Damn. Am I feeling infatuated again?

----------


## grace86

> I fall in love much to easily... Damn. Am I feeling infatuated again?


Believe me.....

I know how you feel.  :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

I'm feeling cold and hungry

----------


## Niamh

> Thanks a lot. I appreciate that. 
> 
> 
> Well, how do I say this? Things really aren't OK right now, but I think sleeping on it last night has mellowed me down a bit. This is something that is very disappointing and frustrating and all of the other feelings in the world that make a person feel upset. Yet, it is something that has occured that I have no control over and I just have to deal with it now. Life goes on. As always. 
> 
> By the way, I hope that you are doing better!


poor LW. If you ever need to talk to someone, PM me K? What are online,never met before, crazy Irish Buddies for eh?

----------


## muhsin

Dead tired!

----------


## Weisinheimer

excited.

----------


## Niamh

A tad bit overwhelmed reading wise!
-I have a mauscript to read for Poolbeg. Wont mention title or author...Although they appear to be a new Irish author as i've never heard of them...
-The new Stephanie Myers book to read for sarah and co. in H&H support office. Thankfully i got Faerie Lord by Herbie brennan read. Brilliant as usual!
-Plus i still have to finish The Name of the Rose (longest its taken me to read a book in a very long long time! Usually takes me three days not a whole month!!!)
-Plus i have now got Dubliners to read
-The Tain
-Sword in the Stone
And the next parts of the Prydian Chronicles when they arrive!
And not to mention study the driving theory test book!
 :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

> -Sword in the Stone


Waste of time in my opinion. Was greatly disappointed.

----------


## Niamh

I'm about 50 pages into it and i've already come to the conclusion that the disney movie did the story a favour...ie. make it good...

----------


## Scheherazade

Oh, the first 50 pages is the better part of it!  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

Might as well put it away so...
Although i'm reading it at the moment so i can procrastinate from the maunscript...i've read the first 14 pages of that and well... not sure whether its gonna be good but i have to read it and give them my opinion.

*edit* Forgot to mention in my reading list they following morality plays
Mankind
Everyman
Mundus et infans
Nice Wonton

----------


## Bakiryu

Working like a madwoman. Bye guys!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Worried and super stressed-out... Will be having a long test on A Separate Peace, a practical test in electronics, and have just recovered from the shock of a Math long test which I may or may not pass  :Frown:

----------


## eyemaker

> Worried and super stressed-out... Will be having a long test on A Separate Peace, a practical test in electronics, and have just recovered from the shock of a Math long test which I may or may not pass



John Knowles eh? I love that novel Rock! Well math is math...I myself feel dizzy looking at numbers. Lucky me I have passed all my math subjects..(grades are fine...very satisfactory) :Biggrin:  

I feel tired...Physics problems seem to turn my whole being upside down(I guess I'm going to vomit..excuse meeee)

-----

----------


## Weisinheimer

nervous and excited about the new job. I start monday.

----------


## muhsin

disappointed savegely!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> poor LW. If you ever need to talk to someone, PM me K? What are online,never met before, crazy Irish Buddies for eh?


Thanks alot!  :Smile:  You should know that you are always welcome to do the same with me!  :Smile:  




> Everyman


You'll have to tell me what you think of it. I had to read that in high school, but I have never found anyone else that's read it.




> nervous and excited about the new job. I start monday.


 :Thumbs Up:  Congratulations!  :Biggrin:  
(Wish I was saying the same thing!  :Smile:  )

----------


## superunknown

drunk!

----------


## Chava

Comfortable, and therefore lazy. I would be envigorated if i could get my act together and spring clean my home...

----------


## babyface123

I am feeling okay...

----------


## Prole

Happy. I know what I'm going to do now for the next while which is travel and generally mess around. That sounds like aimlessness but it really isn't. Truth be told I've spend most of my life following the path of least resistance; get a job, get a girl etc. but throwing what little I had away was the best move I ever made.

----------


## amalia1985

thrilled

----------


## ktd222

taco bell does not agree with my stomach :Sick:

----------


## dramasnot6

Worried and curious

----------


## AimusSage

I feel somewhat unhinged, not quite unlike the half unhinged door of an old shack on a hill shambling in the brisk breeze that torments its old wooden frame.

----------


## ktd222

My stomach still aches from those tacos

----------


## Virgil

> My stomach still aches from those tacos


You've got the worst eating habits ktd.  :FRlol:  I hope you're doing well otherwise.

----------


## ktd222

> You've got the worst eating habits ktd.  I hope you're doing well otherwise.


I'd love to laugh with you but I'm afraid I'll have to run to the restroom :Biggrin:  I have to shove this stuff in while my metabolism is still relatively fast. Today was a waste :Wink:  Who knows what tomorrow will bring (or what I will have to eat - McDonalds?).

----------


## dramasnot6

I am determined to be happy.

----------


## vheissu

I cannot believe this!!! Just bought an mp3 player...and my computer simply does not want to recognize it... :Frown:

----------


## amalia1985

Oh, vheissu, this has also happened to me, not long ago! Is it not simply terrible?

I think there is a feeling of unrest in the air. That's how I feel today.

----------


## vheissu

> Oh, vheissu, this has also happened to me, not long ago! Is it not simply terrible?
> 
> I think there is a feeling of unrest in the air. That's how I feel today.





I don't know what to do now...take it back, try and install everything on a different computer and see what happens there, through it out of the window perhaps...

----------


## manolia

Perhaps it is your usb. I have an old computer at home and it doesn't recognise some of the new gadgets. I've recently found out that there are two types of usb  :Wink:  

Same with my old usb (φλασάκι  :Biggrin:  ). When i try to use it in a brand new pc, it doesn't recognise it

----------


## vheissu

> Perhaps it is your usb. I have an old computer at home and it doesn't recognise some of the new gadgets. I've recently found out that there are two types of usb  
> 
> Same with my old usb (φλασάκι  ). When i try to use it in a brand new pc, it doesn't recognise it


I've thought of that...but my laptop is quite new (1 year old, from πλαισιο!!). There is a way to reconfigure usb properties...but I've been warned not to do since it might muck things up even more...I'd rather not completely destroy it!

I think I might try it on a different pc first...and then just take it back...why are things not as simple as they seem!!??

----------


## Chava

A little frustrated, but reasonably confident

----------


## ktd222

What a difference a night makes! :Smile:

----------


## Shalot

Spring is right around the corner and I need a pedicure

----------


## keyheld

> Spring is right around the corner and I need a pedicure


You mean wearing sandles with socks is not in style :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

> You mean wearing sandles with socks is not in style


it's not a matter of style so much as it is comfort. socks are just too hot. and funky feet are gross no matter who you are. But I especially like black socks and sandles and white hairy legs on old men.  :Brow:   :Cool:

----------


## keyheld

> it's not a matter of style so much as it is comfort. socks are just too hot. and funky feet are gross no matter who you are. But I especially like black socks and sandles and white hairy legs on old men.


You've got a great sense color coordination. :FRlol:  All this time I thought it was about how one looks, then about how one smells, then how comfortable one feels :Tongue:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Still in a upbeat mood from seeing "Avenue Q" last night!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

Timesick. Again.

----------


## dramasnot6

Heartbroken.

----------


## Pensive

A little bit down though it was a really fun day at school. Well, not much down. Fine overall. 




> Heartbroken.


Hope you get better soon.

----------


## vheissu

Lazy...and in no mood to plan tomorrow's experiment  :Sick:

----------


## babyface123

I feel fine.

----------


## Niamh

I'm some what pissed off! Typed up a blog entry, crap poem and all and as usual, i got logged out. So did my auld handy backtrack that i always do and it didnt work! I'm too annoyed to write it all back out again.

----------


## toni

I feel like everyone is against me. It feels sick and depressing and I can’t concentrate on my work and school – which is sad because I have a deadline to catch. If I am just being extra-sensitive or just lack some vitamins on my diet, I don't know.
Twas not a good day.
I’ll keep tissues near my bed.

----------


## Pensive

> I'm some what pissed off! Typed up a blog entry, crap poem and all and as usual, i got logged out. So did my auld handy backtrack that i always do and it didnt work! I'm too annoyed to write it all back out again.


Yeah, it feels bad but it can't be worse than losing so many of your files/stories/poems, that's what happened to me about a month or two back when my windows got wiped off. Cheer up!




> I feel like everyone is against me. It feels sick and depressing and I cant concentrate on my work and school  which is sad because I have a deadline to catch. 
> Ill keep tissues near my bed.


Awww. It can't be. Oh why would anybody be against you?  :Smile:  You must have made a mistake....no need for tissues to be around.

----------


## Niamh

my sister wiped 200 pages of a novel off our old computer on me about six years ago. she never told me she was formating the hard drive, so all my stuff got lost. still angry with her over that....

----------


## Pensive

> my sister wiped 200 pages of a novel off our old computer on me about six years ago. she never told me she was formating the hard drive, so all my stuff got lost. still angry with her over that....


Wow six years? I thought I was the only one who troubled herself over lost stuff....

----------


## aeroport

Lonely, and a little bit frustrated with various things - but less so than usual, and I am at least getting enough sleep now. That was kind of bothering me.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## babyface123

I am feeling good.

----------


## Shalot

Pissed off & embarrassed and utterly defeated and completely sure that i made the correct life decisions, which doesn't make me any happier about the situation I was born into, but at least I know that the decisions I made based on that were the correct ones and not at all self-limiting because at least I have spared myself the further embarrassement and shame.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Hope you get better soon.


Thanks Pensive.

Healing. Slowly but steadily.

----------


## Nighteyes5678

Margle....

----------


## dramasnot6

> my sister wiped 200 pages of a novel off our old computer on me about six years ago. she never told me she was formating the hard drive, so all my stuff got lost. still angry with her over that....


I'm still angry at myself for accidentally crashing my computer a few years ago...you never do really get over it.

----------


## aeroport

> Pissed off & embarrassed and utterly defeated and completely sure that i made the correct life decisions, which doesn't make me any happier about the situation I was born into, but at least I know that the decisions I made based on that were the correct ones and not at all self-limiting because at least I have spared myself the further embarrassement and shame.


Very well acquainted with this feeling...

----------


## Pensive

Sick. As if my head would explode if all this drama continues for some more time and I don't get some sleep.

----------


## cranberry

not very well feeling down , and upset some one is making fun of me!
the thing is they are very confident that they are funny and actually not being thierselves.
anyways i think i better iignore them in order to make them die from anger.

----------


## Weisinheimer

dazed

----------


## Chava

I have a headache.. but i have karate... can't miss karate...which means I shoudl arse myself out of this chair to make dinner...

Sigh! 'self pity...'

----------


## muhsin

tired...

----------


## manolia

Disgusted  :Sick:

----------


## Prole

Like a fool. I'm talking to my ex again. We all have that one surely. The one all your friends and family say is bad for you...

----------


## Mockingbird_z

flying without wings

----------


## amalia1985

Great!!! A great job opportunity is at hand!!

----------


## babyface123

Im feeling angry...

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Great!!! A great job opportunity is at hand!!


Lucky you!  :Smile:  

I'm so-so. I'm feeling, for lack of a better word, kind of odd because of my jaw. I am a little tired (I was up late last night - so that is my fault!) and kind of lazy. Other than that I am OK.  :Smile:

----------


## manolia

> Great!!! A great job opportunity is at hand!!


Congrats Amalitsa. I hope everything works ok for you  :Wink:

----------


## Chava

Feeling pretty good. No longer going to be manipulated by my insecurity.

----------


## kiz_paws

I am sad that one of the LitNet greats is taking a LOA  :Frown:

----------


## Rav Maji

hungover

----------


## Chava

Astonishingly confident! Taking things in my stride for a change.

----------


## Bakiryu

After hearing the people in my bus scream in my ears, behave like maniacs and inform me about their sex lives.


*throws up* sick!  :Sick: !!!

----------


## Niamh

i'm very sleepy...

----------


## Ydfkdy

:Sick:  Hungover

----------


## Oniw17

I feel incredibly sore and tired. My cousin and I were boxing literally all day yesterday until like 3 am. It's mostly in my calfs, back, and shoulders though...surprisingly, my nose doesn't feel bad at all.

----------


## Shalot

I am mentally exhausted. Drained of all energy. I wrote one too many repetitive emails. "please review the attached document...please let me know when the adjustment is made..." :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## soda1296

fantastic

----------


## aeroport

Thoroughly invigorated

----------


## eyemaker

suffering from nasal congestion

----------


## Remarkable

Wonderful,wonderful.wonderful!I was at his house today,with a couple of friends,certainly,but we had a great time!Only if this could happen more often...

----------


## Chava

So sick that I am shaking? what is this?

----------


## pinkgurl321

I'm feeling okay, I got a little cold.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Not as tired as I have been these past few months. Overall, not feeling spectacular, but not bad either. A lot better than yesterday, though. I know that much is for sure!  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolia

I am feeling sick. I am never sick, so that's quite a change  :Frown:

----------


## Janine

*manolia,* I am so sorry you are getting sick. I just had that and it is awful. Try to get a lot of rest.

I am sort of feeling much fatigue and a little dizzy. I am trying to go out but don't know if I will get far. I have no energy at all.

----------


## manolia

Thanks Janine, are you feeling better?

----------


## Janine

Thanks for asking, *manolia,* most of the nastiest symptoms are gone, but my chest has some congestion and I feel like I am so tired out, I can hardly get motivated to do anything. For hours now, I have been trying to get the incentive to go out for awhile. I keep wondering if maybe I should go to my doctor and tell him how tired out I feel. Maybe he can recommend something to pep me up.
How are you feeling? Any better yet?

----------


## islandclimber

melancholy and cold.. though the weekend is looking up... just not quite here yet... *tear*

----------


## grace86

spirited, discontented, naive, anxious and a little bit shy mixed in with happy.

----------


## dramasnot6

Exhausted and protein-starved.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Kind of refreshed... FINALLY, I'm back!!!--with nothing to worry about, except whether or not I take the stupid exams maybe. Oh well.  :Smile:  I have learned to enjoy every single day as though it were the last day of my life. And _enjoying each day_ includes meeting other people and making a difference in their life--rocking their world to the limits. Since I am not in school at this very special time (there's supposed to be a fair and a battle of the bands sometime tonight, however, I do not live in the dorm and that's just too bad), I have decided to park myself here. After all, school's over and it seems like a nice time to return.  :Smile: 

Say, does anyone still recall the infamous emo savage girl who wreaked havoc all over litnet with her zany ideas of "advanced-blog-customization" (I wonder how the moderators managed to put up with me? :Wink: ) and posting crazy duplicate threads?

----------


## dramasnot6

> Kind of refreshed... FINALLY, I'm back!!!--with nothing to worry about, except whether or not I take the stupid exams maybe. Oh well.  I have learned to enjoy every single day as though it were the last day of my life. And _enjoying each day_ includes meeting other people and making a difference in their life--rocking their world to the limits. Since I am not in school at this very special time (there's supposed to be a fair and a battle of the bands sometime tonight, however, I do not live in the dorm and that's just too bad), I have decided to park myself here. After all, school's over and it seems like a nice time to return.


Brilliantly put!  :Biggrin:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Brilliantly put!


Ohh, really? Thank you! That seems to be a pretty nice compliment coming from _you._  :Smile:

----------


## manolia

> Thanks for asking, *manolia,* most of the nastiest symptoms are gone, but my chest has some congestion and I feel like I am so tired out, I can hardly get motivated to do anything. For hours now, I have been trying to get the incentive to go out for awhile. I keep wondering if maybe I should go to my doctor and tell him how tired out I feel. Maybe he can recommend something to pep me up.
> How are you feeling? Any better yet?


Yeah i am fine today  :Smile:  (i may look fragile, but i have a very strong organism)..

Yes i think you must go to see your doctor. It's been several days that you are feeling sick  :Wink:  and drink some orange juice  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I am suffering from the worst kind of head ache. that self inflicted one called a hangover...just want to sleep...

----------


## aeroport

The world is my oyster...whatever that means.

----------


## zanna

Y'know, I never got that, either. But I am sleepy, sore, and hungry. Oh well, three words.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Psychotic.

----------


## mrsmtpspur

One word:snowy

----------


## vheissu

I woke up to the realiazation that I might have used the wrong cells for yesterday's experiment...I'm still only half-awake, so I could have dreamt the whole thing up... :Frown:

----------


## amalia1985

I am the happiest person in the world!!! I am going to THE concert tonight!!!! YUPI!!!

----------


## manolia

> I am the happiest person in the world!!! I am going to THE concert tonight!!!! YUPI!!!


Nightwish concert? (You are predictable  :Tongue:   :FRlol:   :Smile:  )

----------


## islandclimber

somewhat out of it, maybe a little confused by something, but that's just normal.. and as always melancholy...

----------


## dramasnot6

Optimistic

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I am the happiest person in the world!!! I am going to THE concert tonight!!!! YUPI!!!


Well, you know I wish I could be the happiest person in the world, but that is practically impossible at the moment!  :Frown:  At least you get to experience breathing the *same air* as a god will be breathing tonight!  :Wink:

----------


## amalia1985

> Nightwish concert? (You are predictable    )


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  It was WONDERFUL!!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

Bleary eyed and exhausted. Driving 1200 miles round trip, including a snow storm and traffic, in three days sucks.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm not sure. My head hurts and that makes me mad and at the same time I'm slightly happy.  :Confused:

----------


## Pensive

Good.

----------


## Themis

Happy!  :Smile:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Confused.

----------


## Chava

Elton Johnish...

----------


## Shalot

I'm feeling tired, fat, behind on my homework and unmotivated.

----------


## Weisinheimer

c-c-cold.  :Cold:

----------


## vheissu

Apprehensive...I have a presentation tomorrow in front of my two supervisors and I just _don't_ feel ready for it.

I hate presentations

----------


## Gadget Girl

Frustrated, I guess. But somewhat joyful.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Well, I felt great earlier, having decided to do my spring cleaning today. not having done my spring cleaning today makes me feel a bit of a failure..

Think I feel like making and then eating cake to make up for it  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Great right now. Just briefed upper management on my program status and it went remarkably well. I thought I was going to get hammered but it was as good as possible. I had only finished putting it together this morning.

----------


## PeterL

Annoyed, the evil of Daylight Saving Time started today. My circdian cycle will be off until November.

----------


## Remarkable

Scared!I don't know what to do,I will probably tell him very soon,but what will his reaction be like?I haven't been truly happy in a long time.Perhaps telling him will be liberating:I would at least find time for other activities...

Ah,what to do,what to do?...

----------


## samercury

So, so, so tired and have pretty much been running on coffee for the past two days... make that three now since it's tomorrow already

----------


## dramasnot6

Unimpressed and HOT.

----------


## Chava

Slightly intimidated, but terribly excited. Going to a huge book release ceremony at a publishers this evening. and then to a fairly artsy Jazz concert. 

feels good!

----------


## eyemaker

..Hi.
scared for the oral recitation...

----------


## Gadget Girl

Good but a little sleepy.

----------


## dramasnot6

Busy and happy

----------


## chasestalling

Cocky.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Tired of playing SFLS on PSP. My eyes are now a little blurred.

----------


## Chava

Uncharacteristically empty

----------


## Pensive

A little bit gloomy.

----------


## Remarkable

Awful.

----------


## Chava

Put on some bizarre standby...

----------


## Weisinheimer

purposeless

----------


## Gadget Girl

Angry...

----------


## grace86

Terribly nervous. Butterflies...starting to understand the phrase "weak in the knees."

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm confused.

----------


## manolia

Very tired. Just returned from a bussiness trip  :Sick:

----------


## Prole

Sober. Its Friday. This shall be remedied forthwith!

----------


## vheissu

It's the end of the week and I'm feeling just....drained  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

All though i'm exhausted, i'm cuffed with myself! I think i just made a new personal reading record by reading an intire 300 paged book in just over seven hours!  :Eek:  Truth be told, i have read the last three of the Prydain Chronicles over the two and a half days! :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

Tired, my eyes hurt.

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm good.

----------


## Prole

> Sober. Its Friday. This shall be remedied forthwith!


Now hungover! Which sucks severely because I was meant to go to Belfast and meet up with people as well as get hiking supplies. I woke up at 3pm! D'oh!

----------


## Amundsen

very good, sun was shining,very nice day, blue sky and I slept well

----------


## Remarkable

At the edge of tears.

----------


## dramasnot6

Relieved, I got early acceptance in Mount Holyoke College and Bowdoin College.
Also excited, I'm going to a massive university student peace rally today! 

Oh no Remarkable, what is the matter??  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

angry, frustrated, confused.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Tired and overwhelmed.

----------


## dramasnot6

I had an amazing day, but now I feel very sleepy from it all.

----------


## Remarkable

Good!

----------


## Chava

Bewildered, but expectant

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

:Sick:  tonsilitis

----------


## LadyWentworth

Better than yesterday.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

A little...off.

----------


## muhsin

tired and disappoited

----------


## pussnboots

I think I might have swollen glands. The right side of my face is a little swollen

----------


## Chava

Going to Syria in less than a month!! YES! so ehm... word for that would be...

Exuberant

----------


## Weisinheimer

melancholy

----------


## AimusSage

What an incredible question to ask a flying donkey, to bad I'm not a one of those, I love flying donkeys to answer questions for me, like how do they manage to fly and stuff like that? Oh, and where is the end of the rainbow, I want that pot of gold, actually, the pot will do fine, and some water, and veggies, and herbs and spices, and I'll make me a good soup, that'll be sure to make me feel better.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Eh...Kinda crappy... :Frown:

----------


## Ydfkdy

excited

----------


## toni

I feel like a leaping tide!

----------


## Chava

restless

----------


## dramasnot6

Things had a slow start but now it's aaalll fabulous  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Funnily happy.

----------


## toni

If I continue to hate every bit of myself there will be nothing left of me.

----------


## Chava

indecisive!

----------


## Madhuri

Short of breath. I am trying to sleep, but I cant; the area that I live in is sooo noisey (sp?), from morning till late night, there ar ebuses, trucks, cabs, bikes, care, and just everyone that passes by the house makes so much of noise  :Bawling: 

I am also thinking that I may die tonight because of this(lack of sleep, shortness of breath. etc); I am all by my self, what if I get a heart attack? There will be no one to take me to the hospital.

----------


## vheissu

Excited: some of the cells I'm culturing have differentiated into progenitors of heart cells and even had a beating motion!!!  :Tongue:  _I'm such a nerd_

----------


## dramasnot6

Crushed.

----------


## vheissu

> Crushed.


Oh no! What happened?



I have a new toy to play with, very exciting: it's a super microscope, which allows you to see cells in different colours (provided you put some dye of course to stain) and you can take pics!! I might post some, don't know though who'd be interested in seeing red neurons...


New House MD is on tonight!

----------


## Chava

> I might post some, don't know though who'd be interested in seeing red neurons...


I want to see red neurons  :Biggrin: 

Feeling: empty and unmotivated.Tired of taking initiative. 
'Hverdagstræt' my mom called it. Translated from danish it would mean 'worn out by the everyday'

----------


## Niamh

I'm in a lot of pain... :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> I want to see red neurons


me too.  :Smile: 


I'm feeling a little sad.

----------


## Amundsen

Like a body without a soul. And outside was snow falling!!! Damn!!! Whole winter wasn't snow. And now it must be. In the begining of spring!

----------


## Niamh

Still in pain. My Doc says it could be my gall bladder. :Frown:

----------


## toni

Aww Niamh I 'll pray for your speedy recovery.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

not so creative... hmm

----------


## white camellia

Nor me. and...paradoxical, indefinite...

----------


## white camellia

physically static and mentally chaotic

----------


## vheissu

> I want to see red neurons





> me too.


Well, I tried uploading them on photobucket, but they're in .tiff format and I've no idea how to convert that into jpeg...

I'm feeling very lazy  :Frown:

----------


## Janine

> physically static and mentally chaotic


Sorry to hear that...hope you get it straightened out soon. I have been looking for you, *white camellia*....reason being... I have started reading the novel by Dumas "Camille" - was it you that said you read it and loved it? I thought is was a while back. I thought maybe we also had another forum member who was named 'Lady of the Camellias', but I might be thinking of you. The ballet based on it is extraordinary. I have seen it about 3 times now and just bought it. What a great love story!

I am feeling tired out but want to go out, so I am persisting. Then I will come home and watch a movie tonight and hibernate....brrr...cold here.

----------


## HerGuardian

tired mentally

----------


## Weisinheimer

desperate

----------


## Janine

I am back from my excursion and got some great bargains, so that made me feel good, but then I thought - I am falling asleep driving...I better go home. I am sooo exhausted; wish this cold would depart completely.....

----------


## dramasnot6

Distracted and worried

----------


## Pensive

Weak. Having a severe headache, don't know why...

----------


## toni

Aww Pensive and Drame.. :Frown:  
Hope you guys feel better, soon
Enjoy these yummy batch of cupcakes  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Aww Pensive and Drame.. 
> Hope you guys feel better, soon
> Enjoy these yummy batch of cupcakes


Aaaah, you are sooo nice. Thanks, the care has certainly made me feel better.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Sick. :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

tired...

----------


## dramasnot6

> Aww Pensive and Drame.. 
> Hope you guys feel better, soon
> Enjoy these yummy batch of cupcakes


Thanks toni! *hug*
Those cupcakes were delicious, now I am wonderful!  :Smile:  :Alien:

----------


## natasssha

Sad and......

----------


## Niamh

> Depressed.


me too. Hope you feel better soon....

----------


## naomi moon

Miserable

----------


## Virgil

Just donated blood an hour ago. I feel fine but a little lethargic.

----------


## HerGuardian

hoping

----------


## Ydfkdy

:Sick:  crapy

----------


## Niamh

I feel like pants and have a nose like rudolph.

----------


## Chava

accomplished

----------


## manolia

My stomach aches  :Sick:

----------


## Madhuri

The pain in the left side of my chest is still there, and slight breathing problem also. Went to a doc, thinking I might have an heart attack, but no, she diagnosed it as muscle pain. She gave me pain killers for three days, and even after three days, as soon as the effect of the medicine wears off, the situation is more or less the same. Do I have a heart trouble? Is it just muscle pain? Am I thinking too much about it?

----------


## HerGuardian

numb


 :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> You just have an inflammed muscle and you're thinking too much about it, if that's any consolation. I think too much about a problem, too. When I can get my mind off it, it goes away. Good luck to both of us.


Thanks  :Smile: 

It was unnecessary worry, I know. Now, after all that pain and so many days later, if I am not dead, then surely its not heart attack  :Biggrin:  I am so glad to be alive  :Biggrin:  And happy that it was only muscle pain  :Smile: 

Right now, I am feeling good. The weather is pleasant and has a positive effect on my mood  :Smile: .

----------


## Shalot

I feel not the least bit sleepy. I should be. I am not though. I should be asleep. Instead I am awake.  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

content and peaceful... missing someone an incredible amount and I'm sad to be so far away from them, but knowing we'll be back together someday makes me happy... and this weather is great so I'm a pretty pleseant mood right now...

I hope everyone who feels a bit depressed or sad feels happier very soon and the happy people continue to feel good

----------


## aeroport

Hmm...
Sad about personal relationships never working out the way one would like.
Relaxed and peaceful after a week of having the house to myself.
Glad to see my grandparents back.
Reflective and assured after watching a delightful Woody Allen movie.
Glad to see the spring sun without the summer heat.
I feel strangely exposed, having shaved off all my facial hair.
Giddy with the anticipation of a week off school - to be spent with Hawthorne, Roth, and Henry James.
It's quite a complicated arrangement of feelings, but I'm _altogether_ rather pleased and strangely optimistic, in spite of the prevailing loneliness.

----------


## Niamh

I feel like poo. Have a severe respitory tract infection.  :Frown:

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

horny

----------


## Chava

Bouncy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

My head really hurts now.... :Frown:

----------


## pussnboots

crappy!! woke up with a head cold. last week I had swollen glands and now this.

----------


## ben.!

Uplifted somewhat. Not sure why. Perhaps because somebody said they liked my later writing which I thought was not all that amazing. So that uplifted me somewhat.

----------


## Remarkable

Feeling nervous...I haven't talked to him all day,so I don't know his reaction.If I would take the advice of classic textbooks,I should go and confront him but I don't have the nerve for that.And then,what's wrong with him for not coming to talk to me after that kind of strange declaration?

----------


## Shalot

feeling great - it's a beautiful spring day and no showers in the forecast. Class was canceled and I have the afternoon to do whatever I want. Although, I was kind of disappointed to not have class since we had a test on Tuesday and I am eager to see what I made. I guess I will just have to wait.  :Frown:

----------


## Lady Raven

Not so great....bronchitis, ear infection, sinus infection.  :Frown:

----------


## PeterL

Looking forward to the snow forecast for tonight and tomorrow.

----------


## Weisinheimer

exhausted

----------


## dramasnot6

Really excited!! A little nervous,too.

----------


## vheissu

In the right frame of mind to start tackling that dreaded dissertation  :Tongue:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Still bad, after what happened yesterday.  :Frown:  Gosh, do I have to be so stupid!

Oh, and yeah, of course, hot. (Not _hot_ as in popular, loved, and in demand... _that_ I am and have always been.  :FRlol: ) Temperatures were said to have reached a high of 36 degrees celsius yesterday.

----------


## aabbcc

Irritated. Which is funny, because I hardly ever get irritated by anything, but today constantly something makes me want to jump off my chair and hit something (read: somebody  :Biggrin: ), or just smash something. 
The ironic thing is that I'm not at all in the bad mood, I feel great and it's, aside, funny for me - I am just incredibly irritated.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Irritated. Which is funny, because I hardly ever get irritated by anything, but today constantly something makes me want to jump off my chair and hit something (read: somebody ), or just smash something. 
> The ironic thing is that I'm not at all in the bad mood, I feel great and it's, aside, funny for me - I am just incredibly irritated.


 :Smash:   :Crash: 

Smash on, then!!! It will make you feel better!  :Biggrin:  I'll cheer for you!

----------


## Remarkable

I don't really know.He said no.But I already felt that would be his answer.And he said it in such a sweet way that I couldn't get angry.But still,I feel so empty.I love him and I can't imagine things without him.It will be as it has always been,but...he said no...

----------


## dramasnot6

REALLY REALLY REALLY Happy  :Biggrin: 

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## aabbcc

> Smash on, then!!! It will make you feel better!  I'll cheer for you!


I think I'll have to, I've become incredibly bitter in the past couple of hours, thank God there's nobody around. Something is wrong, I just can't pinpoint what exactly.  :Frown: 
Be cheerful for me too.  :Wink:

----------


## Lady Raven

I'm feeling sooooo sleepy.

----------


## dramasnot6

Reluctant to really hit the books after such a week.

----------


## Bakiryu

i feel like bones and gristle. Like the me in the mirror can't be me but it is. 

SORROW.

( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YevMoqHnWS4 )

----------


## aabbcc

Excellent!  :Smile:  Full of those _la vita è bella_ spirit.
Yesterday I had a bad day, but today it started wonderfully.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lady Raven

I have a headache.

----------


## muhsin

Happy but tired also.

----------


## toni

Someone else is using my eyes..
that's why they're all blurry even when I have my glasses on  :Frown:

----------


## byquist

Bogged down by a 25-page Sylvia Plath paper. Editing is no fun; better get some ice cream.

----------


## Themis

Wheee....awake! Silly and awake. Overtired.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Older.

All right, I admit it!  :Wink:  It's my birthday today. *sings like a little kid* _Happy birthday to me! Happy birthday to me...!!!_

----------


## Remarkable

Well then,Happy Birthday,RoCKiTcZa!!!!!

As about me,I feel awful.Listening to "When you're gone" over and over again.I know he's not going to Iraq or anything but still he is going away from me.Well,he's never been with me in the first place...

----------


## aabbcc

> All right, I admit it!  It's my birthday today.


Happy birthday.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Happy happy

----------


## Erichtho

I'm nervous today; there is a greater journey just ahead of me and I feel a mixture of joy, excitement and a slight hysteria in view of all the things that still need to be done.  :Eek:  




> It's my birthday today.


Happy birthday.

----------


## Madhuri

Now, the left shoulder of mine has a sprain from washing two bucket full of clothes last night.....I guess the whole left side of mine is weak  :Rolleyes:  I dont know what made me wash clothes at 11:30 in the night  :Rolleyes:  

Other than that my mood is good, the weather is pleasant  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

dehydrated and paranoid. reports says we'd reach 40C this summer.

----------


## Madhuri

Fed up right now. 

I am simply fed up of all the house work that I have to do. Yesterday, I had cleaned my kitchen spic-n-span, and right after that a 1 ltr refined oil pack I was opening somehow fell and everywhere on the floor and the kitchen slabs there was oil  :Bawling:  It was double work for me  :Bawling:  which I completed today evening  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

very sleepy.

----------


## Anza

nervous.... wreck
(Niamh, why so tired?)

----------


## Lady Raven

Eager for tomorrow to come.

----------


## Anza

what happens tomorrow?

Still nervous wreck!

----------


## djy78usa

cromulent

(yes, I'm a Simpsons nerd, and what ever happened to the 'in one word' rule)

----------


## Anza

(it died)
SPAZZY!!!! Gah!

----------


## Weisinheimer

(ok, one word...here it goes)
victorious

----------


## Sarasvati21

Pensive.

----------


## islandclimber

> Pensive.


good or bad pensive???

effervescent!! (yet as always slightly melancholy)

----------


## Sarasvati21

(hmm...introspective, brooding pensive. but now I'm mostly--)

tired

why are you melancholy?

----------


## islandclimber

I've always been somewhat melancholy, it gets more intense sometimes... but not always, it's just lightly there usually...therefore I've learned to love the emotion and the feeling, it is so immensely beautiful... it is like sadness but with a strange beauty in it... at least for me... I am not being narcissistic here either  :Tongue: 


now I'm tired too... (hopefully insomnia does not kick in tonight again...)

----------


## Sarasvati21

Sometimes emotions that are not necessarily good at first glance can turn out to be enjoyable for their own unique qualities. huh, I know several insomniac people now...it's like they're increasing in number...:P
now I'm vaguely

Amused  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Raven

> what happens tomorrow?
> !


Now it's today...and the pre-sale tickets for fan club members go on sale this morning for R.E.M.'s North American Tour! *FINGERS CROSSED*

I'm feeling...impatient.

----------


## vheissu

Tired because my eyes are getting sore from reading in front of the screen for too many hours _(I should really get one of those 'screen shades' or whatever they are called. It's like an extra screen that goes in front of your main one...)_

Sad because I'm stuck in here and not travelling anywhere like I planning to

----------


## Remarkable

Well...Happy!I think I just figured out what I want to do with my life!

----------


## aeroport

Rested. (I slept twelve hours last night; it was glorious...)

Not excited about going to work soon...

----------


## pussnboots

brain dead

----------


## LadyWentworth

worn out

----------


## Janine

exhausted and brain dead (like pussnboots) and worn out (like LadyWentworth)..... 

Hi, you two!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Great! Just great!  :Biggrin: 

I suppose you already know why!  :Smile:

----------


## Sarasvati21

Flu-like. (this does not bode well)

----------


## Remarkable

Why,Rockitcza???

I'm sleepy...It's early here and I'm also studying for a maths test...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Hmm... just because I'm back.  :Smile:  You know how much I love this place.

Wow, good luck on your maths test!!! What time will you be going to school? Oh, I forgot, it's nighttime over there!  :Blush: 

Right now, a wave of disgust has spread on me on account of the news I have just received... that I ought to be eating. Ack.

----------


## muhsin

great and happy!

----------


## dramasnot6

Different

----------


## amalia1985

Proud

----------


## rachel_bookworm

distraught  :Bawling:

----------


## LadyWentworth

better than yesterday  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

Excited! Going to Grand Forks tomorrow to hear Obama speak at the ND Democratic convention! Should be loads of fun!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

> Excited! Going to Grand Forks tomorrow to hear Obama speak at the ND Democratic convention! Should be loads of fun!


for you or for him?  :Tongue:  

seriously, have fun!  :Thumbs Up: 

and I feel...monotone.

----------


## dramasnot6

Smiley and impatient towards some.

----------


## aeroport

Utterly crappy. Ready to drop out of school.

----------


## Remarkable

Strange.I can't define it.Why does succeding in physics give one a feeling of deep satisfaction?...And why do hurt feelings make one suffer?...

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

not bad. been playing volleyball.

----------


## dramasnot6

Extremely awful

----------


## Oniw17

Undisciplined and somewhat ill.

----------


## amalia1985

Angry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pseudōnumos

Lukewarm...

----------


## Weisinheimer

Fed up. Want to go somewhere far far away.

----------


## Dori

I am quite happy at the moment. I got out of doing probably a few hours worth of French homework.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

So sick of college life  :Sick: 
Stupid drunkards and their incredible noise-making have left me feeling rather sleep-deprived and grouchy today. Hmmpf.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Fed up. Want to go somewhere far far away.


 :Thumbs Up:  I second that.

----------


## Lady Raven

tired and achey

----------


## Bakiryu

let go of me. you are hurting me......i am.......sad.

----------


## ben.!

I feel absolutely knackered.

----------


## Bramblefox

Tired. I got to bed very late last night--about 11:30.

----------


## MAi-KSA

today is sat saturday 


im so nervous i have 3 projects i must give tham to my teachers during


these 3 days , also i have a poety exam next tomorrow



i ash my god to help me

----------


## Remarkable

Great!It feels good...I don't know why...

----------


## manolia

terrible

----------


## thelastmelon

I've had a great day!  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

Awful  :Frown:

----------


## amalia1985

Disappointed and outrageous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## manolia

> terrible





> Awful





> Disappointed and outrageous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's not our best week, is it?  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

Far from good. Damn it when would I stop coughing and disturbing everybody including myself the most (it's effecting my chest now!)

----------


## Weisinheimer

awwww, I hope everyone is feeling better soon.

I'm feeling sick.

----------


## MAi-KSA

im fraid

----------


## aeroport

Like I'm keeping up with a formidable amount of work.

----------


## amalia1985

> It's not our best week, is it?


No, it's by far one of the worst.... :Flare:   :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Terrible. Why me? Why does it only happen to me? I want to achieve numbness, want to become indifferent.....to everything.

----------


## muhsin

eager...

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

lazy, have to walk the dog again

----------


## symphony

wonderfully me-ish  :Biggrin:

----------


## manolia

> No, it's by far one of the worst....


Oh Amalitsa sorry to hear that  :Frown:  Give me a name and address and i'll go and beat the heck out of him/her  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

a bit sh*t

----------


## pussnboots

I feel like blah today

----------


## Remarkable

Confused.Whad did he mean with that:"you can't ask people to be sincere with you when deep down you don't want to be so yourself"?

----------


## Niamh

kind of sad.

----------


## vheissu

> kind of sad.


How come? 


I'm feeling horrible and worried: for the past few days I haven't been able to concentrate on anything for more than a few minutes! And I have tons to do  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

just a lot of stuff on my mind making me feel down. :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Better

----------


## JaneEyre1986

I'm feeling great, and a bit sore. I only worked 4 1/2 hours, and I didn't have to close, and this weekend I saw my cousin who I haven't seen for about 9 months (we have the same movie tastes, so we always watch movies together)! Also, my step-grandma was having an estate sale, and the lady who owned the estate used to be a librarian, so I got 4 first edition books all $5.00 or less! 

I'm a bit sore, because I slept funny last night, and now my neck hurts.

----------


## Shalot

I'm feeling weepy and nostalgic.

----------


## Tournesol

> I'm feeling weepy and nostalgic.


Shalot - my suggestion - listen to an old love song, sit down, and have yourself a good cry...that's the only remedy for the way you're feeling!!


I feel so tired that even if I go to bed, I'll probably toss and turn and take forever to sleep!

----------


## vheissu

indecisive

----------


## Virgil

Sleepy. Can't I just have a long day's sleep?

----------


## muhsin

Eager...

----------


## Weisinheimer

lonely and disappointed.

----------


## dramasnot6

...
Proshed.

----------


## Sarasvati21

unhappy.

----------


## ReynardKitsune

eccentric

----------


## vheissu

angry!!

----------


## Scheherazade

dooooooooooooommmed.

----------


## Remarkable

rocking...

----------


## amalia1985

happy and relieved!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

frustrated. stupid internet.

----------


## Madhuri

I too am frustrated. I always make all the wrong decisions.

----------


## aeroport

Fair to middling...

----------


## HerGuardian

numb


----

----------


## muhsin

hungry...and tired.

----------


## Annamariah

Not so good. It's the painkillers that keep me going today  :Sick:

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

successful. had me poo.

----------


## Pensive

> Not so good. It's the painkillers that keep me going today


Aww sorry to hear that. 

Antibiotics seem not to be working well for me....but I guess I feel okay other than that.

----------


## Annamariah

> Aww sorry to hear that. 
> 
> Antibiotics seem not to be working well for me....but I guess I feel okay other than that.


Thanks  :Smile:  I'm already feeling a bit better. I just hope I'll be okay tomorrow, since I have a job interview  :Eek: 

I hope you'll get better soon, too!

----------


## dramasnot6

Feel better Pensive!
Good luck Anna!

I am *determined* today!

----------


## Bakiryu

musical

----------


## Pensive

> Thanks I'm already feeling a bit better. I just hope I'll be okay tomorrow, since I have a job interview


Goodluck with your job interview!  :Smile: 




> Feel better Pensive!


Thanks!

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel ridiculously happy! I finally got a huge computer problem fixed, and I had an awesome awesome class today. Well, two classes actually. Wooohoooo.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

I'm feeling very full of emotions and thoughts

----------


## grace86

Very tired  :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Very tired


Ditto.  :Yawnb:   :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Quite good when the flu is light and I am not sneezing. Would have to visit a doctor once again in the afternoon.

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

palpitating, someone tried to kill me outside

----------


## Niamh

I feel very very sad.

----------


## vheissu

Very disappointed

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww,cheer up everyone  :Frown: 


I feel...nervous and stressed. But okay,not upset.

----------


## Nightshade

:Sick:

----------


## Madhuri

Sad....

I miss home  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

> Sad....
> 
> I miss home


*gives maddie a big hug*

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

so damn irritated: my microsoft word is not responding, my photoshop can't be installed, and my few-weeks-old laptop looks worn and old!  :Bawling: 
Guess litnet's the only thing now that keeps me from wanting to explode

----------


## sprinks

Not so great, but still ok. Have had a bit of a headache... But ok in general I guess...

And I hope it all gets better for you Kit, all that stuff sounds infuriating!  :Brickwall:  But I'm glad you haven't exploded... Or imploded either. That would also be bad. But I think exploding may be a little messier.

----------


## Pensive

> 





> Sad....
> 
> I miss home





> so damn irritated: my microsoft word is not responding, my photoshop can't be installed, and my few-weeks-old laptop looks worn and old! 
> Guess litnet's the only thing now that keeps me from wanting to explode





> Not so great, but still ok.


Aww I hope you all feel better soon! 

As for me....well....sleepy, six kinds of medicine have to effect in some way after all.

----------


## Silvia

patriotic!! This morning I voted for the first time in my life!!! I'm over-excited...I feel somehow heroic, because politics here in Italy is a real mess and you have to work hard just to understand who agrees with whom and why.. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## vheissu

In the mood to do anything BUT study

----------


## HerGuardian

getting sick of reading Virginia Woolf's Jaccob room

----------


## dramasnot6

Excited but a little uneasy

----------


## aeroport

Glad to see dramasnot. Glad to be handling my homework. Not looking forward to reading more of _L'Amant_ tonight...

----------


## HerGuardian

tired

----------


## Weisinheimer

Exhausted, didn't know that jog would take so much out of me. Definitely have to run more often.

----------


## vheissu

Feeling slightly lost and sad. I don't want Uni to end  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

Amazed. The program is finally coming together. I probably should be scared.  :Wink:

----------


## Remarkable

Sleepy.Sad.I have a test in Biology tomorrow.In Genetics.I don't want to do a test on that.I just want to study it.Why should there be tests?...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tired (what else is new???  :Smile:  ). Also, a little nervous today. Don't really know why, though.

----------


## samercury

Too tired

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

just woke up wanting to punch somebody

----------


## djy78usa

scrumtrulescent

----------


## Tournesol

I feel...content, yet a little anxious about work tomorrow, and for no reason in particular

----------


## sprinks

I'm better than the past few days... The muscle pain in my legs from running on the beach DAYS ago has finally gone!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tournesol

I Feel a little jealous - Sprinks!! You've been to the beach...! So unfair!

you know, where I live in Trinidad, the nearest beach is not 45mins away, and yet, because of work and family commitments, I could never go! *sigh* I'm planning a weekend getaway soon, though!

----------


## sprinks

Sounds great, I hope you get to go real soon and have a good time!  :Smile: 

Living on the coast of Australia it is pretty much all beaches... Infact the past term of school our sports lessons were beach volleyball so we were there at least once a week!

----------


## Tournesol

that's wonderful!

Some schools in our sister-isle, Tobago, are like that, right on the beach front!

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

i used to play as libero in this amateur volleyball game. not the most pleasant position in the world. it's always like EAT DUST SIR BARTHOLOMEW!

----------


## Lily Adams

*muppet face*

----------


## metal134

Pissed off that Joe Borowski sucks so bad. He is a walking blown save.

----------


## aeroport

Tired.

----------


## dramasnot6

Amazing  :Biggrin: 
Get more sleep,Trevor!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tired (why do I even waste the time to type it out, right?  :Tongue:  ). Also, kind of happy. I am going to an Andre Rieu concert tonight!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Season

Mazed

----------


## Reccura

Bad. Feeling and doing bad x.x

----------


## dramasnot6

not as bad as i could be,under the circumstances

----------


## mahishi

sorrow

----------


## Bluebiird

Been feeling kind of nostalgic, it's not good (shouldn't have read one of mine and Tom's old stories) because of that felt a bit lonely I guess, but feeling better now.
Feeling good, and glad I don't write those kind of stories anymore, they were leeches on my imagination  :FRlol: .

----------


## djy78usa

stoked! (I'm jumping out of an airplane tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get some good pictures to put on the photo album)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

very very upset........

----------


## maraki16

disappointed. too disappointed

----------


## vheissu

Gotta _love_ experiments that need to be repeated. Over and over and over again....I'm feeling tired....

----------


## Remarkable

Now I'm feeling bad.I won't use computers anymore...You just get confused...

----------


## Bluebiird

Feeling much much better  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

It is early yet, but I am happy. Happy, but also sad, but I am sad because of the same reason I am happy. So the sadness makes me happy. I also feel I confuse myself easy when I say things like that, but I'm sure I know what I mean. The storm is raging away; yet it is calming, and I feel content. I also feel that I hope you are all having a good day, and that you are all feeling well  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  Sprinks!!! Is it not like 5am where you are? go to bed!!! :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

Why yes it is about 5 am here, thankyou for noticing  :FRlol:  But it is also school holidays and there is a raging storm outside my window keeping me awake. And by that I mean that my window is open and I purposely stayed up to watch the storm  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyWentworth

So-so. My jaw has been bothering me these past few days. Today seems to be the worst of the days.  :Sick:  The one side has been not-so-good, but now the other side is starting to bother me.  :Frown:  I have an appointment on Monday for it. Hopefully something will be done to help me with this problem.

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

right cheekbone hit. it hurts. watery eyes. going to sleep.

----------


## muhsin

disturbed...

----------


## Niamh

very annoyed! :Mad: 




> So-so. My jaw has been bothering me these past few days. Today seems to be the worst of the days.  The one side has been not-so-good, but now the other side is starting to bother me.  I have an appointment on Monday for it. Hopefully something will be done to help me with this problem.


is the head brace thing not working?

----------


## naomi moon

I feel alright and but a stomach-ache bothers me. damn!

----------


## HerGuardian

optimistic

----------


## Remarkable

Half glad...I'm going for a sleepover at a friend tomorrow,though...

----------


## LadyWentworth

> very annoyed!


I hope everything is better now! Having something annoy you can be very annoying, too! Believe me! I know!  :Smile:  




> is the head brace thing not working?


Remember it was only something that I hooked onto my teeth? I am starting to think that if it was a full head brace it would be a little more effective! But it worked to a certain extent. Now I think it helped me as far as it was going to help me. I think I am officially done unless the dentist comes up with something else on Monday. I will just have to wait and see, though. It just seems that nothing has improved since the beginning of this. I just don't want to hear the proposal of braces. That then puts me in the horrible situation of trying to get out of it.  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Really confused by the opposite gender. *sigh*

----------


## Pensive

Paranoid.

----------


## Remarkable

Confused...Tired...Lazy...Sleepy...I don't know what to do...

----------


## Weisinheimer

bored bored bored bored bored bored

----------


## Madhuri

mentally...good

physically...I have a back ache...and above that I carried two bucket full of water and my back has become stiff....I cant bend now..........

----------


## sprinks

Feeling great despite having spent the majority of the day mentally and physically EXHAUSTED. Spent yesterday cleaning, then today reading a book on paradoxes and walking and running with our dog, and also just doing some general exercise. But since the pain has left I feel great, although I'll be happier when I get to talk to some people I haven't talked to in a few days, there's one in particular, but hopefully I'll get to talk to him this weekend!  :Biggrin: 

I hope your back feels better real soon Madhuri!  :Smile:

----------


## maraki16

good for now...

----------


## Remarkable

I feel physically uncomfortable.

----------


## djy78usa

tired... An earthquake woke me up at 4:30am. It center of the quake was pretty far away, so luckily there was no damage in my area. This was the first earthquake I've ever felt, though, so it was kind of frightening.

----------


## vheissu

Determined to finish at least one part of this dissertation by tonight...

----------


## amalia1985

Great, if I overlook the sore throat...

----------


## aabbcc

At the beginning of the day I felt miserable. Now I feel brilliant.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

Wonderful! Is is spring and 80 degrees F here....sunny and beautiful....I love it...think there is a full moon tonight, too. Love full moons!

----------


## dramasnot6

Tired...reluctant to do my work.

----------


## dramasnot6

Sleepy and lazy! STILL the same as above! grr

----------


## PeterL

The same as usual.

----------


## maraki16

i feel well today, but a little bored at the moment

----------


## Remarkable

Weird,like usual.Feeling good about something,though...

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

pissed, armed and ready to die  :Flare:

----------


## Weisinheimer

temperamental

----------


## amanda_isabel

melancholy.. just a light tinge that kinda spirals through you.

----------


## Madhuri

Very good  :Biggrin: 

I am flying high  :Biggrin:  There are some days when not matter how much I try I cant come down on earth.........and that too for no reason...... I am on cloud nine  :Biggrin:

----------


## HerGuardian

too tired and sick

----------


## Remarkable

A little while ago I felt horrible,whith no reason at all to continue with my daily activities.Now I'm calmer,perhaps a merit of chocolate,and I'm going to keep trying...

----------


## ben.!

Annoyed...school tomorrow...again!

----------


## vheissu

Slightly high on sugar  :Tongue:  Will probably never sleep tonight...

----------


## Niamh

I'm Soooooo Tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aeroport

Tired of my French class. I always have a headache when it's over. 
I guess I'm looking forward to my American lit homework, though (even it is Amy Tan  :Sick:  ).

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I'm Soooooo Tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Same here.  :Frown:

----------


## Remarkable

Upset with everyone!Especially with a friend of mine that deserves...I don't know,SOMETHING!How could he do that?!

----------


## Niamh

sore. Day four of sore shoulder.  :Frown:

----------


## HerGuardian

feeling great

----------


## Roivas

Anxious.

----------


## Niamh

tired. I'm going to bed.

----------


## muhsin

Ache! Had an accident some days ago. But its a bit mild because I managed coming to school--thanks to God Almighty.

----------


## Seabird111

How am I feeling? Sick... Really, really sick. I'm stuck at home, with a cough, my throat hurts, I'm tired but I can't sleep, and I feel pretty crappy overall.

Thanks for asking  :FRlol: .

----------


## muhsin

Wish you speedy recovery, Seabird.

----------


## djy78usa

Feeling great and looking forward to my upcoming trip to North Carolina

----------


## Pensive

Sick. Headache gives me this feeling that it has to kill me. To make matters worse, just found out have got temperature too. Yeah, congratulations to me. One thing tries to heal (flu and temperature) another one strikes (headache and temperature)!

----------


## Niamh

> Sick. Headache gives me this feeling that it has to kill me. To make matters worse, just found out have got temperature too. Yeah, congratulations to me. One thing tries to heal (flu and temperature) another one strikes (headache and temperature)!


hope you get well soon Pensy!

----------


## djy78usa

Man, the Lit-net community needs to get more sleep and eat/drink some vitamin C

----------


## Madhuri

Irritated, because of the heat...  :Frown:  And, to day I wore heels to the office after years....it was so uncomfortable....the pain started from the waist and now my back is stiff.

----------


## Seabird111

> Wish you speedy recovery, Seabird.


Thanks much  :Biggrin: ! That brightened up my day.

I accidentally squireted my cough medicine all over my arm trying to get it into the stupid cup,  :FRlol: . It was kind of funny now that I think about it.

----------


## Thracius

Full of thought

----------


## ben.!

Sore throat...

----------


## dramasnot6

Less sick than yesterday,but still sniffly and groggy! And I have to go on an activism retreat in 3 hours!  :Frown:

----------


## aeroport

I feel...really sick right now. I got a bit hungry at work and wound up eating a bunch of cookies instead of normal food - followed by almost a full bottle of Sprite.  :Sick:  Plus some very strong coffee earlier...

----------


## Niamh

sleepy but whats new eh!

----------


## Remarkable

Hot(as in warm weather),totally uncomfortable,angry,undecisive,totally uncomfortable again...

----------


## HerGuardian

happy

----------


## Annamariah

The horrible rash I've got on my hands is getting better (the doctor prescribed me antibiotics, double dosage of allergy medicine and some special creme). My are still looking quite bad, but they don't hurt that much any more  :Smile:

----------


## blp

Weary.

----------


## Remarkable

Better though sleepy.

----------


## Mariami

A little tired, a little hungry and bored. Could be better...:'(

----------


## TH3 HAT3D ON3'S

pained

----------


## HerGuardian

good.

----------


## Weisinheimer

slightly stressed

----------


## tractatus

> The horrible rash I've got on my hands is getting better (the doctor prescribed me antibiotics, double dosage of allergy medicine and some special creme). My are still looking quite bad, but they don't hurt that much any more


Get well soon.
In my folklore, they say you ll have many money soon if you have itchy hand.

----------


## Shalot

Ready for summer

----------


## naomi moon

Happy for the rest of the day.

----------


## Anza

depressed~alone~invisible~put-upon

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

Like a saturated cloud.

----------


## aeroport

Lonely (remembering the woman I was spending time with this time last year...). Not looking forward to French quiz...

----------


## Remarkable

Happy after a long time...Well,more like calm and glad that I live...

----------


## PeterL

Unblocked

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

My brain has experienced one of those horrible shutdowns again and there's no other word to describe it but HORRIBLE, considering that it's the first time I've been on litnet for so many days and yet...

*sigh*
Crackles on the line.

----------


## HerGuardian

exhausted

----------


## samercury

pretty crummy

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm alright. I spent the majority of my day flipping between the book I'm reading and the Lit Net. It's pretty sweet.

I'm sorry everyone feels so crappy today!! Hopefully tomorrow will be better..

----------


## LadyWentworth

OK. Except for the fact that I just can't seem to get rid of this sore throat that I have had for the past 3 days now.  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

Beginning to have a headache.

Its 11 pm, I am preparing for sleep, and there is this marriage procession going on, they are right under my window, they are making the loudest noise I have ever heard as if my ear-drums will burst, and everything seems to vibrate. Its been going on for 30 mins now......  :Frown:   :Mad: 

I want peaceful environment during the night........

----------


## sprinks

Tired + Happy + Sad + Excited + Anxious + Eager + Enthusiatic + Exhausted + Nervous = Good.

I've got a mixture of feelings there and theres probably more, they all kind of balance each other out, so I'm feeling pretty good  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm.. scared, and nervous.

----------


## VSO72

Accomplished

----------


## aeroport

Headache
Pain in my eyes

----------


## HerGuardian

exhausted

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

fat..

----------


## muhsin

good...

----------


## HerGuardian

better

----------


## Scorpio Ascendant

Inspired.

----------


## aeroport

Better.
Industrious.

----------


## HerGuardian

happy

----------


## samercury

sad and too tired :/

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

whiney and grumpy

----------


## pussnboots

crappy, I can't believe I am getting a cold again

----------


## HerGuardian

getting ready for work

----------


## LadyWentworth

> crappy, I can't believe I am getting a cold again


Isn't that always the way it goes with a cold?  :Frown:  Well, I hope you're feeling better soon!  :Smile:  


I am actually feeling OK today. My sore throat has really gotten better. Still there but just not as bad! So, hopefully I will wake up tomorrow with it miraculously gone! 
 :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

Thoroughly engaged with the text I'm discussing (_Paradise Lost_), but I still would rather like to be done with the paper...

----------


## Remarkable

Illuminated.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm feeling stupid. I can't believe I broke down like that.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Tired but refreshed. Just got home from my trip.  :Smile:  It just feels so wonderful to break free from the hustle and bustle of city living every once in a while. We could've stayed at least one more day, unfortunately with all the older people complaining about aching backs and spinning heads, we had to take the eight-hour car trip back home. Might be posting a few travel pics, do watch out for them  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Better. Sore throat is gone!  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

My arms hurt from carrying things that were too heavy for me, furniture. And I'm not looking forward to studying today, but other than that, I'm fine.

----------


## Remarkable

Happy!Free at last!He is not the center of my world...He doesn't have to be the center of my world...He doesn't deserve to be the center of my world...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tired but pretty good, actually.

----------


## blazeofglory

cloud nine

----------


## sprinks

Tired, happy to be home.

Feeling a little guilty. Wish I had more will power. I hate feeling guilty. I hate myself for doing things to make myself feel guilty.

----------


## Remarkable

Great!Good!New!Young!Full of life!Full of opportunities!Liked!Happy!

----------


## sprinks

Tired.

It's 2 am.

I'm sleep deprived from camp.

I'm still tired.

But I guess I'm feeling a little better than I was the past few days, emotionally.

----------


## dramasnot6

Lazy.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Kind of nervous

----------


## Weisinheimer

depressed

----------


## sprinks

Headache. 
But despite the soreness in my head, I still feel happy. How could I not, what with knowing such great people like I do?

----------


## sprinks

Nervous.
Haven't done some of the homework. OOPS.

----------


## sprinks

Enthusiastic.
Drama workshop tomorrow!! Yay!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Pretty great  :Smile:  I'm listening to my birthday present- the latest Dream Theater album! Woo!

----------


## Domer121

Like I am about to see the light at the end of the tunnel...

----------


## Remarkable

Stressed...I have a performance tomorrow...I't a competition,actually...I don't feel ready...I'm nervous...

----------


## samercury

way too much energy

----------


## Weisinheimer

slightly disappointed

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

watery eyed, lack of sleep

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm OK, but my knee is aching really terribly bad tonight.  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

Anxious and nervous....not a nice combination  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

I believe the only way to describe how I feel right now is:

eeerrrrggghhh.  :Sick: 

I'm sore and sick and it's not a fun combination.

----------


## Virgil

Oh I hope you feel better, Sprinks.

I feel energized, and on a Monday morning too. Why??

----------


## Remarkable

Angry!They cancelled our show!I'd better say "postponed" it but thay are so irresponsible!What was left for us was to wander around the city with tons of bags...

----------


## sprinks

> Oh I hope you feel better, Sprinks.


Thanks Virgil  :Biggrin:  I'm already starting to feel better now I've rested a little, I should be fine in no time!  :Smile:

----------


## Gaiam

I'm feeling good! I had a good run this morning.

----------


## Nightshade

Grrrrrrrreat I bought my suitcase  :Biggrin:  :Banana:

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

TIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!! !!!!! Running around the city just to get me an id!

----------


## muhsin

Good. Got a system so easily at school to browse.

----------


## Shannanigan

Pretty awesome  :Smile:  First day with "nothing" to do in a long time. I think I'll do laundry, clean out my apartment, and start scrapbooking this pile of photos from the last year  :Biggrin:

----------


## thelastmelon

Exhausted.

----------


## vheissu

Can't believe the headache I have right now: I've been sitting from 9.30 this morning in a room, listening to other people's presentations....waiting for my turn, which was at 3.30.  :Sick:

----------


## Weisinheimer

despairing

----------


## LadyWentworth

My shoulder is *killing* me.  :Bawling:  It is supposed to rain. So, hopefully it will get better as soon as the rain passes.  :Frown: 

But I did just crack my neck right now and that felt pretty good.  :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

Trying to finish a paper (in French  :Frown:  ) over _The Lover_, and I just can't seem to reach the page requirement - it's killing me! 
On the bright side, American Lit final is done and went alright, and French in the morning should hopefully go well, except for the fact that I won't have slept.

----------


## muhsin

Anxious...lol

----------


## Shannanigan

hungov---oops, i mean, i feel like I was out all last night dancing and doing other things totally legal for my age  :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

This time tomorrow I will have finished with Uni. At least for this degree

*I. CAN'T. WAIT!!!!!*

----------


## muhsin

Good, alhamdulillah.

----------


## sprinks

emotional

----------


## thelastmelon

> This time tomorrow I will have finished with Uni. At least for this degree
> 
> *I. CAN'T. WAIT!!!!!*


Congratulations! What is it you're studying?  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Tireed and unmotivated. But I have to press on.




> This time tomorrow I will have finished with Uni. At least for this degree
> 
> *I. CAN'T. WAIT!!!!!*


Congratulations vheissu. That's great.  :Smile:

----------


## Shannanigan

For some reason, I slept in late. Maybe it's a sign that I need to enjoy this break. I feel like I've missed a chunk of the day, though, as a result.

I have grauation practice today *sqeeeee*

----------


## Gaiam

Sleepy.  :Frown: 
I'm going to be stuck working late tonight and I have a very early train to catch tomorrow morning. Noooooo...

----------


## Weisinheimer

inexplicably content

----------


## muhsin

tired...

----------


## dramasnot6

Artistic

----------


## LadyWentworth

Quite angry at the moment. So, I think it is best to go to bed to try and sleep it off. Hopefully I will be able to sleep enough tonight to be able to sleep it off!

Good Night, All!  :Yawnb:

----------


## muhsin

sad...

----------


## asilef73

lazy and annoyed

----------


## Remarkable

Very,very good!He was kind of cute...

----------


## Bakiryu

drowning...

----------


## Weisinheimer

relaxed. Away for the weekend, yay!

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

tired. woke up early and did my laundry.

----------


## Remarkable

Happy!Satisfied with the world!

----------


## Remarkable

> drowning...



Bakiryu,what's wrong?I've noticed you're very depressed lately...

----------


## islandclimber

tired.. I haven't slept in 4 days... I think I'm falling away from myself into a violent dream...

----------


## Remarkable

Kind of angry but in the same time empty...And very,very sleepy...

----------


## samercury

not too good  :Sick:

----------


## Remarkable

Empty.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Slept longer last night than I have in quite awhile. So, I am OK. Could be better (if I got more sleep!), but I am OK today.  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

annoyed...every time I want to use the negative scanner, someone is _always_ logged on to that computer. And of course, not using the scanner!!!

----------


## sprinks

I'm worried, I'm scared, I'm nervous, I'm happy, I'm excited, I'm enthusiastic, I'm tired, I'm really just emotional  :FRlol:

----------


## Weisinheimer

weary, tired of it all.

----------


## Remarkable

Happy,happy,happy!!!Happy!!!!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

A little confused, a little frustrated and very tired!

----------


## Janine

> A little confused, a little frustrated and very tired!


....me too, *Lady Wentworth,* and add 'stupid' to my list - I just PM'd you and messed up most of the quotes; sorry, hope you can decipher it. Now I am off to bed, I am so tired out and need my beauty sleep!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Remarkable

A bit upset.I was hoping to be part of an activity this summer and I am not going to...But still,Thursday-after-school awaits me!!!

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm exhausted.

----------


## sprinks

Well, soon today will be tomorrow (it's like 11:56 pm  :Tongue: ) but I guess I'll still be as emotional as ever!!  :FRlol:  Feeling tired and nervous and worried (still) but happy and content at the same time. Funny how the happiness comes from the sadness, and thats why I'm often so content, because I've got such a mix of emotions that they even out and turn out alright  :Smile:

----------


## Remarkable

Sprinks,you're emo,then :Biggrin: ?

I am scared because of the test tomorrow but happy!!!!!And I won't allow anything or anyone to ruin it!!!!!

----------


## Rakthor

As usual, I'm feeling stressed over all the work that needs to be done. Now that I think about it, I shouldn't even be on here because of all that I need to do. Oh my.

----------


## Scheherazade

wet


________________

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

my back hurts and my voice sounds like a frog

----------


## LadyWentworth

Unsure

----------


## Remarkable

Relieved because we didn't take that test today but streesed since it's on Monday along with another one.And also,anxious for tomorrow...

----------


## Nossa

Nervous, tired and bored.

----------


## sprinks

> Sprinks,you're emo,then?


 :FRlol:  oh totally!!  :Biggrin: 
And good luck with your test  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

So stressed out it's not funny

----------


## dramasnot6

A little more wise.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I was actually really dizzy earlier today. But it seemed to have lightened up as the day progressed. I am OK right now, but I have to make sure not to move too fast or else I will have a dizzy spell come on again.  :Sick:

----------


## muhsin

Good; air is blowing stunningly.

----------


## Bluebiird

Feeling happy, it's overcast so there's no noisy sunbathers outside and I'm watching a cute little anime, good good good  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Remarkable

Great!Well,I have a physics exam tomorrow,but today was a lovely day,fulfilling,beautiful...If it would happen more often it wouldn't hurt anyone...

----------


## Ydfkdy

:Tongue:  Gravy

----------


## Pensive

Strangely calm, even though sleepless too.

----------


## thelastmelon

Had three rough days in a row, and was planning to catch up with some sleep last night. Instead I fell asleep around 2.30 AM and got up a little while ago at 7 AM. It didn't go as planned, and it's not really catching up with anything, is it?

----------


## Madhuri

Home Sick  :Frown: 

I wish I could go home for _atleast_ 15-20 days right away. But, I cant, my tickets are booked for July end, its still around 70 days away  :Bawling:  I dont know how I will manage the time period in between  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

Rather relaxed... Was stressed as anything today as we found out that we have to chose our year 12 classes within the next like 2 weeks and I don't know what I want to do really so it's all a little scary, also with all the schoolwork it was becoming STRESS OVERLOAD. But stressing doesn't do anything, so I'm okay now, just still a little unsure about what I want to do for a career in the future  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

Very worried and just tired of thinking without getting anywhere

----------


## TexJR

How am I feeling today? Effing hurt.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm feeling relieved; a very long, frustrating six weeks is coming to a close. 



> How am I feeling today? Effing hurt.


awww, hope you're feeling better soon.

----------


## TexJR

I don't see that happening any time soon.

----------


## Weisinheimer

Sorry to hear that.

----------


## Remarkable

Frustrated,angry and sad,feelings that drown my happines of the afternoon...

----------


## dramasnot6

Lonely,even though I am surrounded by friends. A different sort of lonely,perhaps.

----------


## asilef73

hopeless

----------


## Remarkable

Worried for something and anxious for this afternoon...

----------


## VSO72

Bothered, annoyed

----------


## sprinks

*cold!!*  :Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## Weisinheimer

very happy

----------


## LadyWentworth

Over the past 4 hours my throat went from a very itchy, dry throat into a very sore one. It's kind of depressing because I just got rid of a sore throat a couple of weeks ago.  :Frown:  That one hung on for awhile, too. I hope this one doesn't do the same thing.  :Frown:

----------


## Remarkable

Nauseous.And mad,furious at him!

----------


## sprinks

Tired. 

'Tis 11:30 pm here so I'm going to bed. Have a good night everyone!!  :Smile:  (or a good day, what with the different time zones!!  :Tongue: )

----------


## Freak Girl

Constipated.

----------


## Nyu001

Relax (I don't think one word can be enough when we may experience various feeling at the same time  :Wink: ).

----------


## Anza

Bored!

----------


## pussnboots

satisfied

----------


## sprinks

Well, in general I'm pretty content. As per normal. 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

sleepy, but excited

----------


## Remarkable

I have my reasons to smile!Greatly!

----------


## dramasnot6

Awful. A feeling that will increase every day for a while.

----------


## Niamh

tired and cranky. First day back to work after week off for wedding in scotland.

----------


## Madhuri

Exposed. All my emotions are right there in the open for him to see....... I cant let that be.......

----------


## Remarkable

Tired but relaxed...

----------


## amanda_isabel

missing him.

----------


## Nightshade

bored.....
again

----------


## Nyu001

Relax but with energy.

----------


## Gaiam

Super-awesome. The long weekend is almost here and I'll be camping with friends. My run was superb this morning and my dentist didn't find any cavities this afternoon!

----------


## Weisinheimer

bitter, sad, overwhelmed, stressed, depressed, confused

----------


## Nyu001

Feeling in a rush right now! doing a work for give it in some hours!

----------


## dramasnot6

Nervous and really,really tired

----------


## R3B3L

stressed ! got exams coming up :O

----------


## Tournesol

I feel kind sort of restless, I think I need to go running...wish I could go right now, but it'll have to wait till the morning.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Not too great. My sore throat turned into a cold.  :Sick:  But I will live.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> Not too great. My sore throat turned into a cold.  But I will live.


That is exactly my state as well  :Sick:  I cant think of anything else, except my running nose  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

dissapointed, but also relieved.

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired

----------


## vheissu

disappointed and just.... :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

> disappointed and just....


Sorry to hear that, V! 

Join in the celebrations! It might cheer you up!  :Smile: 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=35238

----------


## khall12807

Hyper lol

----------


## Madhuri

Stressed

The more I see the world, the more I hate it  :Frown:

----------


## Remarkable

Wonderful!Great!Loved!Appreciated!Happy!

----------


## dramasnot6

I'm not feeling much at all(maybe a little dead)...except in a wishful mood to feel like how Remarkable is feeling  :Smile:

----------


## cipherdecoy

Bored and frustrated.

----------


## Remarkable

> I'm not feeling much at all(maybe a little dead)...except in a wishful mood to feel like how Remarkable is feeling


Hey,don't worry,you will,sooner or later,simply there should come the moment to feel like that.Not less than two weeks ago I was in an alternate mood between emptyness and deep despair...

----------


## sofia82

Wonderful!!!  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Better. My mood is ever-changing. And I find that somewhat good, because in that case I do not have to stay mad very long.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarkable

Pretty good!Like I'm getting attention.

----------


## MZOoON

sad....

----------


## browneyedbailey

Bored and sweaty. I just finished playing volleyball with the family. I was the youngest and (I think) Dad wae oldest. My cousins (Clay amd Amy) and cousins-in-laws (Amanda; Clay's wife, and Bryan; Amy's husband) played. I was on a team with Bryan and Clay; and Dad, Amanda, and Amy were on the opposing team. It was Hillarious!!! Oh!, I'll try to take my camera tomorrow and taka pics and short films to post for you guys.Hahahahahaha!!!

----------


## Niamh

sick.  :Frown:  Think i'm getting a chest infection.

----------


## sprinks

> sick.  Think i'm getting a chest infection.


Oh thats not good - I hope you get better soon!!  :Smile: 



Today I've felt really content and optimistic  :Smile:  Although I'd be even more happier if I get to talk to a certain person tonight.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

kinda sick

----------


## Niamh

sad and stuff. Why do people always take me up the wrong way? See the opposite of what i mean?

----------


## Remarkable

Happy!Feeling good with my new hair model!Thinking of that little chat in the street!Confident that things are about to change for good,in a way or another!

----------


## samercury

Really excited!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Very frustrated..........

----------


## dramasnot6

Completely distracted.

----------


## Pyrrho

Charmed.

----------


## lovelord

hope
----------

----------


## muhsin

Quite eager...

----------


## amalia1985

Awful!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tiny Dancer

listless... cold... empty... hurting...
all rolled into one.

----------


## Remarkable

Upset!Very,very upset!Angry with everyone!

----------


## Pensive

Melancholic

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm pretty tired. 10 hours of practical studying at a preschool, and now I got home 20 minutes ago and I'm now having a cup of tea. And tonight I have to do the laundry and study for a few hours...  :Yawnb:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Awful!!!!!!!!!


 :Frown:  I hope it is nothing too terribly bad to make you feel that way.


I am OK. I am not feeling too hot. I am not too sure what it is, but I know it is NOT the cold. I finally got rid of that! Now I just feel _blah_.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

I.am.so.tired!!!!!

----------


## thelastmelon

I'm sick and the fever is getting higher.  :Frown:

----------


## Remarkable

Haaaaapppppyyyyy!!!!!Why can't you express voice intonations here?...

I won an award at an essay competition;I met someone I wanted very much to meet.Actually,I met two people I wanted very much to meet today!All is going well,exept for the constant arguments with my German teacher.

----------


## djy78usa

I'm feeling great. My trip to Florida really recharged my batteries... and I get to go back there in less than a month!

Congrats on the award Remarkable!

----------


## dramasnot6

Heartbroken.

----------


## Remarkable

Thanks,djy78usa!

Today I'm wordless.How can one feel when for about two hours has been at the presence of a genial mind?Illuminated?Happy?Part of the 1%?Part of the 99%?...

A lovely and lovable day!

----------


## grace86

Sleepy. But I would not trade the late night conversation I had for any more hours of sleep. It made me happy.

----------


## Shalot

Right now, I am feeling way cool, because I have two new friends!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Remarkable

Worried a bit...

----------


## Tiny Dancer

confident.

----------


## muhsin

tired...

----------


## amalia1985

Nervous and tired

----------


## amalia1985

> I hope it is nothing too terribly bad to make you feel that way.


I'm afraid it is :Frown:  A sudden problem, hope it will get better eventually.

----------


## novlist*star*

Puzzleheaded

----------


## Gaiam

Not the best. Finally managed to catch up on sleep, but had a mediocre run this morning and feeling just all-around bleehhhh today.

----------


## amanda_isabel

i feel totally blah.. nothing really.

----------


## sprinks

Tired. Why aren't I sleeping now? It's like 3 am here!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I'm afraid it is A sudden problem, hope it will get better eventually.


I certainly hope so, too.  :Smile: 


I seem to be very nervous/anxious lately. I guess a little stressed out, too. Just too much happening at one time, I guess.

----------


## Remarkable

Happy!More than happy.Every second of life is very worthy and absolutely lovely!I admire,I love,I like,I adore,I see,I hear,I feel,I touch,I smell,I taste,I sing,I talk,I hug...Thank you everyone!

----------


## sprinks

a little anxious....

----------


## Remarkable

Ooh,scared!I think many things have happened these last couple of days.I'm not sure if I can be that patient as to wait until next Friday...What do I feel?I am very confused...I need to write,perhaps that's how I will survive this week...I just wonder,how do people wait for years?...

----------


## Erichtho

I'm tired, even though I slept longer than usually.

----------


## dramasnot6

Relaxed,for the first time in a long time.

----------


## Remarkable

Better...I love music...Perhaps that and writting are my ways of surviving...

----------


## Pyrrho

Tired. A little tense.

----------


## vheissu

Utterly bored all day. Which always leads to problems: I decided to do a clean up of my computer, and now a few programs are not working properly.  :Frown:

----------


## amanda_isabel

> Utterly bored all day. Which always leads to problems: I decided to do a clean up of my computer, and now a few programs are not working properly.


I can so totally relate...

Utterly bored over here too and wondering how to fix my body clock in time for school next week!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tired, tired, tired and *TIRED*!!! Much more tired than I usually feel (that is saying something because I am always tired!). I could've fallen asleep at any moment today. In fact, I think I will just get off of here and go to bed now!  :As Sleep:

----------


## Remarkable

Well,good and scared!Freaked out,actually!Perhaps I should get some sleep...

----------


## bej6s

Tired but excited about the book forum. Also, I'm hungry

----------


## CognitiveArtist

Feeling over-thought, too much thinking, I don't know a word for it (gladly). Too much theories inside my head from uni, there's a strangeness to it as I start to even feel theoretically. An overdose of (usually) pleasant thinking.

----------


## Remarkable

I lost my Swatch which had spiritual value to me(exept for being pretty much expensive)...That ruined my whole day...

----------


## CognitiveArtist

Relieved and relaxed. I rediscovered television.

----------


## Remarkable

Calm and quiet...Me...Quiet...Something new...

----------


## Tournesol

I'm ill with the flu *sniff* *sniff*!

----------


## samercury

Really, really tired
and tired of people pressuring me

----------


## pussnboots

a little tired - been running around all morning doing errands

----------


## AimusSage

I am just glad my UFO had it's forcefield on during the collision. I feel relieved.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

Anxious...

----------


## Joreads

It is winter here and everyone including me has a cold so terrible

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired and headachey

----------


## Nossa

Upbeat  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Tired, but more optimistic than I have been lately. Although, I'm really worried too...

----------


## AimusSage

I feel completely insanely mad about someone or something, somewhere!

----------


## aeroport

I slept three hours last night, and am absolutely saturated with coffee right now. I feel rather ill...

----------


## Anatoliy

i have quite nice mood. i had a wonderful conversation with one girl (she found me on one site). i've known her only a few hours and it was 3 years ago  :Smile:  and i woke up at 11 in the morning, but my head aches a little bit...

----------


## dramasnot6

Not wonderful.

----------


## Tiny Dancer

trapped

----------


## Remarkable

> i have quite nice mood. i had a wonderful conversation with one girl (she found me on one site). i've known her only a few hours and it was 3 years ago  and i woke up at 11 in the morning, but my head aches a little bit...


Yes...Hmmm...Ok...

As for me,not at all good.Hopefully some change is on it's way...

----------


## Tiny Dancer

Released.

----------


## Anatoliy

> Not wonderful.


my signature is full of sarcasm, but sometimes it better at least to try to presuade yourself that everything is ok and that life is wonderful (of course, having fractured your head against the brick wall).......

----------


## LadyWentworth

OK, but a little unsure.

----------


## Pensive

Melancholic. Not only because I completed re-reading _The Mill on the Floss_, my favourite book perhaps just an hour back, though it must be one of the factors.

----------


## Remarkable

A bit sick but starting to re-have hopes...

----------


## dramasnot6

Not at all productive in my work, but not really worried about it,either.

Very happy  :Smile:

----------


## djy78usa

A little melancholy. Today my unit held a memorial service for the men that did not make it back from the last deployment. I can usually make my peace with a comrades death, but today, seeing the families that lost a loved one, was pretty hard.

----------


## pussnboots

djy78usa - sorry to hear abt your somber day. I can't imagine what it is like.

----------


## LadyWentworth

A little depressed and a little nervous.

----------


## dramasnot6

Content and productive  :Smile:

----------


## no_one_knws

impatient.

cant wait for a few months then im leaving my so-called home.

----------


## jonathan467

Very quick, super active

----------


## pussnboots

very blah!! Its close to hundred degrees in NY today. Went to the gym this morning and had no energy.

----------


## Anza

BORED! entertain me!

----------


## novlist*star*

My feeling tody.. I am so SAD..I did not do well in the exam..
I want to cry..I want all the world hear my crying..
please waht your advice..

----------


## Anatoliy

very tired. a little bit disappointed by conversation with my friend (girl). we were speaking using skype, but the internet connection was horrible. and now i'm becoming angry...

----------


## aeroport

Frustrated with a girl - she's intruding on my reading time.  :Flare:

----------


## Hypercrit Htd

unreasonable

----------


## Weisinheimer

stressed, why does everything have to be so complicated?

----------


## Shannanigan

Excited, nervous, and a bit lonely...can't wait for pick-up time from the camp bus!

----------


## dramasnot6

Lost.

----------


## pussnboots

don't worry drama we'll find you!!

----------


## Tournesol

I feel...a bit overwhelmed with my work these days. But, I'm trying get it done before the end of the week, so that it doesn't take me over completely.

----------


## Remarkable

I feel...great!I just found out that a friend of mine is in a relationship!For quite some time he was madly in love with my best friend,but now apparently he got over it and sems to be very happy!I'm so glad for him!

----------


## dramasnot6

> don't worry drama we'll find you!!


Aww thank you puss  :Smile: 
I love you guys.

----------


## sprinks

elated, nervous, anxious, excited, sad, happy, worried, relaxed, loving... so on and so forth. At least I feel alive, feeling all these different emotions at once!!  :Tongue:

----------


## pussnboots

so tell us how you're really feeling Sprinks !!

----------


## Pensive

As if in a dream. It can't be. It can't be.

----------


## Beautifull

s***ty. i can't seem to feel any better...maybe it's the coffee,for anyone who knowsme, they know i don't drink coffee...i can't believe i drank coffee!ugh1 and it's boring! none of my friends are on....BOOOORRRRED!

----------


## Remarkable

Good!Still glad for my friend!Anxious for tomorrow...A bit guilty...Very much in love...

P.S.This Woody Allen Prose is hilarious!

----------


## asilef73

tired, frustrated, confused...confused...confused.

----------


## Beautifull

I'm feeling _very_ good now...

----------


## Janine

really depressed right now; frustrated, unappreciated and confused...not like me at all....maybe I need a break.

----------


## pussnboots

Janine - just think of your grandaughter and that shld get you out of your funk. Your appreciated here, don't forget.

----------


## Janine

Thanks *pussnboots;* that means a lot to me. Yes, I am thinking of my little precious Brooke; I do all the time really, or she is not far from my mind most days. I love her so and I live to see her again; hope it is soon.

----------


## Madhuri

Sleepy -- Why is it that from Monday - Friday, I feel as if I need to sleep a lot, and when the weekend comes I dont feel sleepy at all?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## eyemaker

A bit exhausted! This research stuff is---urgh!

----------


## Remarkable

Illuminated...But that isn't helping me a lot...

----------


## samercury

Really nervous D:

----------


## pussnboots

Got my hair cut today so it feels like I lost 5 pounds.

----------


## dramasnot6

Euphoric.

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

sick / coughing!

----------


## dramasnot6

I think you must have infected me Sir Bart, for I am feeling the onset of a sore throat this evening...
Really awful timing before one's exams.

----------


## Weisinheimer

tranquil

----------


## sprinks

relieved and optimistic  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

tired...

----------


## pussnboots

happy that my husband's business trip has been postponed

----------


## Janine

> Got my hair cut today so it feels like I lost 5 pounds.


 :FRlol:  Is that how it is done? : :FRlol:  


Hummm....I'm feeling like - maybe I lost some too since I got mine cut last week.

Other than that, I am thinking I should move forward with things - new things....that could be optimistic.

----------


## dramasnot6

Really,really sleepy. Perhaps I shall slip back into bed...

----------


## Weisinheimer

sad and despondent for no reason

----------


## bree

exhilarated  :Biggrin:

----------


## amalia1985

Anxious!!! Very anxious...

----------


## Remarkable

Confused,too confused...

----------


## Taliesin

Mmmmm...sauna...

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

> I think you must have infected me Sir Bart, for I am feeling the onset of a sore throat this evening...
> Really awful timing before one's exams.


geez,  :FRlol:

----------


## Janine

frustrated

----------


## dramasnot6

Simply wonderful.

----------


## vheissu

utterly confused

----------


## amalia1985

Dizzy...

----------


## sprinks

sneezey.... Don't think thats a real word... But with all the cleaning all I'm doing is sneezing!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

Ecstatic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Holland Beat France 4-1 In The Football Match This Morning.
:d:d::d:d:d:d::d:d:d:d:d:d::d
Wwhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Remarkable

Happy...Happy.Happy!Happy!!!!!I'd like to try it again!

----------


## Janine

freaky

----------


## Remarkable

Kind of shocked...But still anxious for this afternoon!

----------


## dramasnot6

Balanced.

----------


## muhsin

Happy!!!

----------


## Gaiam

Tired, and off-balance. I went to a party last night, drank too much, and now feel *bleh*. (But it was totally fun at the time!)

----------


## Remarkable

I don't have any reasons to be upset!I'm enjoying life and I like it!

----------


## pussnboots

I am sick of rain!!! For the last 2 days it has poured buckets of water. I don't want to see anymore rain at least for a week.

----------


## Janine

ditto! although the sun is shining here today, after the rain last night and it looks to be very breezy out. There is hope for you, pussnboots. I am going out soon; looks nice.

----------


## Remarkable

Loving everyone!

----------


## Pensive

Nostalgic.

----------


## Janine

disappointed; depressed.

----------


## eyemaker

sick; stressed

----------


## Remarkable

Happy.Relaxed.A bit anxious but since is in a good way,I don't regret it.

----------


## amalia1985

Stressed!!!

----------


## Remarkable

And I thought everything was over...No!Men are not everything!Paris is closer to that!

----------


## dramasnot6

Right now I feel like I want to throw up.  :Frown:

----------


## Remarkable

Relaxed.

----------


## Janine

floundering and trying to grasp onto something; at lot of loose-ends, I guess; so trying to focus

----------


## amalia1985

Great!!!!!!!!!! We won!!!!!!!! Torsten Frings is the most handsome man in the world!!!!!!

----------


## eyemaker

bit sleepy, but happy that I have done great in my exams!

----------


## Iza

happy

----------


## novlist*star*

freedom (*_*)

----------


## Remarkable

I am going to Paris...What can I say more?...

----------


## muhsin

Safe journey, Remarkable.

Am tired; like I was beaten.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm a little scared; I just found out that my grandma probably has cancer. And it doesn't look good.

----------


## Janine

> I'm a little scared; I just found out that my grandma probably has cancer. And it doesn't look good.


*Weisinheimer,* oh my, I am so sorry; I hope things are not as bad as they first sound. My brother-in-law had cancer and they caught it early and he has survived. His sounded really dire, also. Nowdays they have such advanced treatments. I hope for the sake of your grandmother they can help her. How old is she?

----------


## Remarkable

Thanks muhsin!

Weisinheimer,I hope everything will turn out to be fine!

As for me,I'm wondering how I haven't panicked yet...And I'm also meditating about some of the most exceptional encounters I've ever had...

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Weisinheimer,I hope everything will turn out to be fine!


Thank you. I hope so too. Things probably aren't really as bad as they seem right now. It was quite a shock.



> *Weisinheimer,* oh my, I am so sorry; I hope things are not as bad as they first sound. My brother-in-law had cancer and they caught it early and he has survived. His sounded really dire, also. Nowdays they have such advanced treatments. I hope for the sake of your grandmother they can help her. How old is she?


She's 76, I think. We're all trying to keep a positive attitude; my grandma seems to be in better spirits then the rest of us. :Smile:  Thanks for the encouragement.

----------


## dramasnot6

Tired.

----------


## eyemaker

sad . my best friend is going to leave me. He will make her life more organize, now that she has her own baby(very beautiful baby!).she is 19 and I pity her for she will continue her studies for her baby, because her husband is not existing, and I take it literally because he left and never came back. Even his friends didn't know where he is now. Today actually my friend and her baby is going to have a stable life with her mother in a very far place. far from where I am now.

----------


## tiny explorer

that's sad to hear eyemaker!!!IM NOW FEELING SAD!!!knowing the story of your bestfriend makes me hate myself now...your friend and i..we both have the same story!!can't find the dad of my baby!just gave birth 4 months ago!

----------


## eyemaker

really? well those kinds of persons are really annoying and I hate those types! Actually when I first knew that going-away thing I angrily flared out all my anger! Hate it.

----------


## tiny explorer

....huhu its really sad!well, i blame myself,i know it was my choice at some point.i should have not trusted him with that....hmmm i have more time to chat with soon..got to go now..to play with my baby...

I'm missing my baby now..nice to know you!

----------


## eyemaker

bye! see you soon> :-)

----------


## dramasnot6

Still very tired...it has grown colder,too. I am grateful for a great warmth I have within that ignites some things but fails at present time to unfreeze my pink hands.

----------


## white camellia

sick,

----------


## aeroport

> Still very tired...


Very much this.
But, for all that, still better than I can say.  :Smile:

----------


## Anza

At peace, for the first time since a week and a half ago.

----------


## Remarkable

Exited!I'll start seeing Paris in about one hour!

----------


## muhsin

cool!!!

----------


## Pensive

Out of the ordinary.

----------


## Idril

I'm getting really, _really_ excited! In just a few days, I'll be in Minneapolis with Riesa!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

WONDERFUL!

Things have turned out well and resolved themselves; so glad of that.

WONDERFUL again! 

I went to see my granddaughter last night; I fed her and held her for hours - she is so adorable and precious - just 5 weeks old. I am so blessed; and so happy!!!

----------


## pussnboots

> I'm a little scared; I just found out that my grandma probably has cancer. And it doesn't look good.


I'm sorry to hear your grandma may have cancer.

----------


## dramasnot6

I feel very much 'not myself' today.
Like an octopus whose tentacles are tangling and ink is going everywhere but on the page.

----------


## ramblinman

(very) melancholy

----------


## Lily Adams

> I feel very much 'not myself' today.
> Like an octopus whose tentacles are tangling and ink is going everywhere but on the page.


I hate it when my tentacles do that. Me so sowee.

I feel so Dev-O I don't know what to do. Again.

And a bit disappointed. But hopeful.

----------


## Pensive

> I'm a little scared; I just found out that my grandma probably has cancer. And it doesn't look good.


Ah that sounds pretty bad. I hope the 'probably' is just a 'probably' and she doesn't have it!

As for how I am feeling today, quite nostalgic. Am reminded of all those previous years on the prospect of a train journey and a meeting with my brother!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Rebellious, I guess.  :Tongue:  And a little bit disappointed.

Once again I have broken my promise. And perhaps I will be breaking a lot more.  :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

Happy! Its my birthday! And LitNet friends have made my day great! Thanks!

----------


## Chava

Slightly reluctant, and not feeling the anticipation I should be, which confuses me!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Ah that sounds pretty bad. I hope the 'probably' is just a 'probably' and she doesn't have it!





> I'm sorry to hear your grandma may have cancer.


She definitely has cancer, but they were able to perform a small procedure to avert immediate danger. And it hasn't spread too much, so thats good.

----------


## vheissu

*I've graduated!!*


Wow, I'm feeling...old! *Where* did 4 years go?! 
But I'm happy as well, of course! Can't believe it actually happened!


_Might_ put some pics up in the next few days....after they've gone through photoshop  :Tongue:

----------


## manolia

Congrats Vheissu  :Smile:  
I believe you are looking forward to start a bright career in dissecting and dismembering innocent little creatures (or whatever it is that you biologists do)  :Tongue:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Silvia

wow..congratulations!!!
I'm trying to graduate myself in these days (if you can say "graduate" for high-school)...today there was the "quiz" and the questions in English were about the role of the poet during the Romantic Age, T.S Eliot (Prufrock), Joyce and Woolf (epiphanies and moments of being)...
I'm too tired!! :Yawnb:  Moreover, yesterday the Italian team lost the match against Spain :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## Remarkable

I'm feeling in love with the streets of Paris!Walking here is extraordinary!

----------


## dramasnot6

In spite of all this chaos and anxiety,_lucky._  Lucky and happy.

----------


## sprinks

depressed  :Bawling: , confused and sick

----------


## dramasnot6

Started out feeling great,but then I was cut off doing what brings me most pleasure. From then on,things just got worse and now I feel simply awful.

----------


## bree

I'm tired today - not had much sleep last night - too much work and no sleep.

----------


## white camellia

depressed

----------


## Virgil

Oh sorry to hear that Camillia.

I'm feeling very well this morning, though a little sleepy. I need my morning coffee.

----------


## Remarkable

Neutral.

----------


## naomi moon

I'm melting, it's so damn hot in here.

----------


## naomi moon

> depressed , confused and sick


Sorry to hear that, I wish you'll be fine soon Sprinks.

----------


## white camellia

Thanks, Virgil - I feel a little better now.

----------


## naomi moon

> *I've graduated!!*
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm feeling...old! *Where* did 4 years go?! 
> But I'm happy as well, of course! Can't believe it actually happened!
> 
> 
> _Might_ put some pics up in the next few days....after they've gone through photoshop


Congratulations.

----------


## JBI

Yes, Congratulations. High School or University or College or what?

----------


## kasie

> *I've graduated!!*
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm feeling...old! *Where* did 4 years go?! 
> But I'm happy as well, of course! Can't believe it actually happened!
> 
> 
> _Might_ put some pics up in the next few days....after they've gone through photoshop


Congratulations! And what are you doing to celebrate????

----------


## kasie

> depressed , confused and sick


Sprinks, that's not like you! Hope it soon passes and you start to feel better very quickly.

----------


## vheissu

> Congrats Vheissu  
> I believe you are looking forward to start a bright career in dissecting and dismembering innocent little creatures (or whatever it is that you biologists do)


Thanks Manolia! I think I may leave the little creatures alone for now... :Tongue:  I'm actually planning to get back to Greece very soon for some much needed sun. Edinburgh just doesn't seem to have any this month!

Many thanks to Silvia, Naomi Moon, JBI and Kasie. 

JBI, it's University I've finished, so I can now put BSc after my name  :FRlol:  


I'll upload 2-3 from graduation on the other thread soon...

----------


## dramasnot6

Utterly _strange._ 
Aside from that,pretty darn good so far.

----------


## manolia

> Thanks Manolia! I think I may leave the little creatures alone for now... I'm actually planning to get back to Greece very soon for some much needed sun. Edinburgh just doesn't seem to have any this month!


Hehe i can donate myself to science and make myself useful for once in my lifetime  :FRlol:  
Too much sun here already.. :Sick:  you may want to stay in Edinburgh after all. Sounds cooler  :Wink:  




> I'll upload 2-3 from graduation on the other thread soon...


Hehe we get to see Vheissu?? (and not just her hair  :Tongue:  ). Looking forward to that  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

> Sorry to hear that, I wish you'll be fine soon Sprinks.





> Sprinks, that's not like you! Hope it soon passes and you start to feel better very quickly.


Thank you both - you're very sweet  :Smile: . I do feel better now! Sprinks has sprung back!!  :Biggrin: 

Right now I'm feeling calm and optimistic  :Smile:  - Back to my old self  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

> Hehe i can donate myself to science and make myself useful for once in my lifetime  
> Too much sun here already.. you may want to stay in Edinburgh after all. Sounds cooler  
> 
> Hehe we get to see Vheissu?? (and not just her hair  ). Looking forward to that


Oh, but I've stayed here long enough to know that I really really need some sunshine!!! I've become transparent!  :Tongue:  

Pics are up!

----------


## Virgil

Shaken, very shaken. Angry. Disheartened. Someone at work collapsed at his desk this morning and a couple of us were trying to help him while the ambulance came. He was unconscious, he had a pulse, he was breathing but breathing erraticaly, and his eyes would open every once in a while, and i think respond to our voices. I was about to give him CPR but he was breathing. I wasn't actually sure if I needed to or not. So I unloosened his clothing kept making sure he still had a pulse. It was hard for me to tell whether it was there or not and so I couldn't tell if it was me not being able to find it or his heart stopping. But he was breathing, so I didn't actually do CPR. Ambulance came and they put him on oxygen and i thought he was responding more to voices. Well, I just found out he died at the hospital. I feel shattered. He was a nice guy, upper 50's, heavy set. I'm not sure if i handled this perfectly. I did my best.

----------


## Scheherazade

Very, very sorry to hear that, Virgil. Was it a heart attack?

As far as I know, you are not supposed to perform CPR who is still breathing, by the way (though my First Aid certificate has expired - need to attend another course to renew it).

----------


## Virgil

> Very, very sorry to hear that, Virgil. Was it a heart attack?
> 
> As far as I know, you are not supposed to perform CPR who is still breathing, by the way (though my First Aid certificate has expired - need to attend another course to renew it).


I have not gotten a confirmation that it was a heart attack, but it must have been. Yes, that's what i thought too about not performing CPR on a breathing person. I just put this in my blog if people want to comment. I could probably use a refresher course myself.

----------


## sofia82

Sorryy, to hear that, Virgil!

Congratualtions, *vheissu*!

----------


## papayahed

Wow Virgie sorry to hear that.

----------


## Virgil

> Wow Virgie sorry to hear that.


Thanks. You can read more about it in my blog. http://www.online-literature.com/for...515&entry=5796

----------


## dramasnot6

I am sorry about your loss,Virgil.  :Frown: 

Today I feel all over the place. It is my last day in Australia for a long time,not to mention my last day of exams...

----------


## addictedtobooks

sorry about your loss , too. hope everyone feels good

----------


## muhsin

Sorry about your loss, Virgil.

Am feeling sympathetic...

----------


## Nightshade

Great , I had such a great day at work today, they actually gave me something to do instead of sitting there twiddling my fingers for 5 and half hours, I got to rip apart there database and and website and do logical planning and whats it called when you give things places with numbers like if you mapped out the forum this would be in section 2.7.3 ? oh and I spent and hour and half transalting the czech interface... I might explain at this point Im supposed to be creating a guide to using remote access to their refernce database for foreign users, but the whole system and all the interfaces are in czech so LOADs of mapping and translating to do befpre I can even start to get my head around it properly.
Oh then I went through each section manually comparing the databases shown with the list of databases that they do actually have access to ...
and all in all I was so ingroced I forgt about going to lunch , and suddenly looked up ( because Id got to a stage when I need post it notes and coloured pens for cross referencing and illustrating links ) and was suprised to find I should have left work 20 minutes earlier.
Good day!  :Biggrin:   :Nod:  I love having actual real work to do.
Although I will admit I am doing this the long way around, but what the point of doing something if you are not going to do it properly?
 :Tongue:

----------


## Remarkable

Everything gets resolved.I feel so much more relaxed and so much less childish.After all,the museum was wonderful and I dind't quite want to leave but I'm not authorised to go around Paris alone...

----------


## aeroport

Eager.

----------


## sofia82

Sleepy and tired, I cannot open my eyes ... so I go to sleep ... see you tomorrow

----------


## Weisinheimer

overwhelmed and depressed.

----------


## naomi moon

Depressed and sad.

----------


## grace86

Oh my Virgil I am sorry to hear about that!! You did your best and you are a very caring person!

I am doing good. Grateful for summer break.

----------


## Weisinheimer

really tired and a bit annoyed that I have to work on Saturday again.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I can feel the pressure building. So much homework. Which is, somehow, good.  :Wink:  (The pressure, that is. :FRlol: )

----------


## Remarkable

I am so happy!So wonderfully happy!So full of happines!So loving being happy!

----------


## wilbur lim

:Bawling:  I am depressed!!! I cannot do such an outsized number of homework!

----------


## applepie

Ambitious :Biggrin:  I've huge plans for work to do on my house over the weekend, and it is good that there is energy left to accomplish them.

----------


## sprinks

To put it simply, I feel good... Happy...  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Wonderful! Wonderful,wonderful,wonderful...
although a little sleepy, and extremely sore from all that plane time and heavy lifting. But too wonderful to let that bother moi.

----------


## LadyWentworth

My tooth hurts. It has been hurting lately. It just feels a little worse today. I thought that when you had a root canal done that it would never hurt again.  :Confused:  Am I wrong?!? This isn't too pleasant for me.  :Frown:  If it wasn't for that one inconvenience, I would feel _quite good_ today!  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

tired and i think i have a bladder infection. :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

Good...

----------


## dramasnot6

Feel better LadyW and Niamh! You should both get those things checked out...never worth the risk not to.

I feel slightly anxious.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm feeling ok today, trying not to think about work.

----------


## vheissu

I'm leaving Edinburgh for good in a few hours!! I'm not too sad right now, I managed to say goodbye to most of my friends here which was great, but I'll probably start crying on the train.... :Bawling:  


The best part is that I still haven't finished packing my room...hmm. Train is leaving in 3 hours!!  :FRlol:

----------


## muhsin

Cool...

----------


## Niamh

am so sleepy!!!!!!!

----------


## dramasnot6

*sympathises with Niamh*

----------


## AimusSage

I feel like a shrubbery

----------


## Nightshade

> I feel like a shrubbery


 :Eek:  Id_never_  bhave guessed!  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

crappy! have heartburn!

----------


## Nightshade

great! People love me ( or at least dont hate me) and my full inbox proves it  :Biggrin:   :Nod: 
although some of these people I've never heard of and dont seem to realise I am in fact a she not a he and wouldn't need the things they are offering, still people love me I am alive!
 :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

> I feel like a shrubbery





> Id_never_  bhave guessed!


Awww Poor Aims!

----------


## Lily Adams

I feel like a Time Bomb.

Always.

Mecchanista Explosiva.

----------


## aeroport

I've been tired and headache-ridden all day, but the view brightens from here.  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Out of my mind...  :Confused: 
(Time for another brain-racker)

----------


## vheissu

Confused again...

----------


## muhsin

Thanks to God...

----------


## Weisinheimer

ready

----------


## dramasnot6

Extraordinarily happy.

----------


## Remarkable

Put in the words of my cousin's father:"This girl is always good and happy!"...

----------


## aeroport

You simply cannot imagine how happy I am right now.  :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

I feel grubby! Really grubby and dirty and stinky!

----------


## Remarkable

Apart from waking up late and losing the chance to go to Louvre today,I am quite happy!At least I get to see other parts of Paris:the real one,as they say...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Getting better. Recovering. Recuperating.
From brain shock.




> Mecchanista Explosiva.


I love that!  :Smile:  Seems like something you would use as your subname if you wanted to sound really hot  :FRlol:  Oh, and it sure _has_ been a long time, huh?  :Wink: 

Oh, and hey Remarkable! Once again, it's been a loooooooong time!  :Biggrin:  I wonder if you still remember me???  :Tongue:

----------


## Lily Adams

> I love that!  Seems like something you would use as your subname if you wanted to sound really hot  Oh, and it sure _has_ been a long time, huh?


Hahaha, thanks. I didn't make it up, though. I got it from this guy:


from this painting he did called Mecchanista Explosivo:
http://www.mutatovisual.com/html/pos...ista_expl.html

Except I changed it to a feminine ending because I am a girl.

It has! I think our time differences always get in the way of talking on IM. Message me anytime ya wanna talk.

----------


## dramasnot6

*Exhausted.* I think it's hay-hitting time.

----------


## Gaiam

Ok. I've been eating like a pig all day, and that's sort of irking me. Ah well. Hands washed of today. Tomorrow is a new one.

----------


## motherhubbard

I’m so very worn out! I’ve worked hard today and I still have a lot to do.

----------


## aeroport

Very well, to say the least.  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Just tired.

----------


## white camellia

I feel emotionally and mentally good but intellectually tired because of too much work in a short period of time!

----------


## Gaiam

So tired. Work work work work work work work.  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

I feel pretty and witty and bright! 

And I pity 
Any girl who isn't me tonight.

----------


## white camellia

> I feel pretty and witty and bright! 
> 
> And I pity 
> Any girl who isn't me tonight.


Hi, that's cool.  :Wink:

----------


## caddy_caddy

disturbed

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hi, that's cool.


Yes, just like me! 

 :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

Unsure.

----------


## EricP

Depressed, after finding out that I bombed the LSAT. Now I need to figure out a plan B.

----------


## Pensive

Disturbed, unsure, depressed and all that.

----------


## dramasnot6

Hollow...missing someone too much.

----------


## Niamh

Very tired. Kept waking during the night because of the rain. :Yawnb:

----------


## Remarkable

Complicated.I am a bit sad,which is understandeble,since I am leaving Paris tomorrow,but still,I will stay one week in Vienna.So,will I start missing a place I barely saw in two weeks but have grown to love so much?...

----------


## pussnboots

I feel achy but in a good way. Went to the boardwalk this morning and walked 4 miles. Made it back to the car and then it started to rain.

----------


## Niamh

bored.

----------


## sprinks

Tired....

but happy  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

exicetd ..Vivaldi concert!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> exicetd ..Vivaldi concert!


jealous...vivaldi concert. :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

*seconds jealousy of Vivaldi concert!* 

I'm feeling pretty great. Having a relaxing,healthy day.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

GREAT, just got back from the concert, my ears arent that happy with me though ( it was the clapping that hurt not the music) 
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I am OK. I am extremely tired, though. The air seems heavy and it isn't making breathing a pleasant experience for me. Unfortunately the next couple of days are going to be hard-to-breathe days here.  :Frown:  Other than the breathing and tiredness issues, I am fine.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Depressed.

----------


## sprinks

> Depressed.


Oh  :Frown:  I hope you feel better soon!! *hugs*


Although TIRED, again, (it's 2:40 am), I am happy  :Smile:  and kind of relaxed.... and excited.... and tired!!  :Tongue:

----------


## muhsin

Just cool but also tired a bit.

----------


## sprinks

Nostalgic

----------


## LadyWentworth

Not too great. Besides the fact that I am experiencing my usual tiredness, my jaw hurts today. The longer I am sitting here, the worse it seems to be.  :Frown:  I thought all of this with the TMJ was pretty much over with. I should've known better!  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Oh  I hope you feel better soon!! *hugs*
> 
> 
> Although TIRED, again, (it's 2:40 am), I am happy  and kind of relaxed.... and excited.... and tired!!


Aw,thank you. I do feel a lot better. Get some sleep,don't sprink in such leaps and bounds at 3am!  :Tongue:  

Today I am feeling rather blown away!

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired and sad and happy.

----------


## djy78usa

Fantastic! The doctor cleared me to start running again (I blew up my knee a while back), and said I should be able to get back in the gym. I'm looking forward to burning off this injury weight and being able to jump out of airplanes again! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## aeroport

A little top-heavy...perhaps a little as if the world around me is moving too fast for me to keep track. I should sleep...

----------


## AimusSage

> tired. i need a drink. let's go out for a drink!


I'll have a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Umbilical

sick of humanity,
sick of my humanity.

----------


## sprinks

Happy and content and still a little nostalgic and optimistic 
 :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Chilled; been lately beaten by rain.

----------


## Scheherazade

*sigh*

----------


## dramasnot6

Increasingly worried.

What is the matter,Scher?

----------


## Niamh

Sore. Sprained ankle.  :Mad:

----------


## AimusSage

like a rock.

----------


## Nightshade

like a pretty green and pink bubble....

well not really I just though that was a prettier image than the truth which is the sinuses are playing up so stuffy....
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

exhausted

----------


## Scheherazade

> Sore. Sprained ankle.


Sorry about your ankle, Niamh.

----------


## Niamh

not to worry! my own fault! :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Heavy on watermelon and tea-side but otherwise grand!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Sore. Sprained ankle.


 :Frown:  My sympathies! I have had that happen a few times. Sorry to hear it.


I am OK today. Very tired but that is my own fault. I was up watching TV pretty late last night. My jaw is feeling a little better but it still aches. I am OK today, though.  :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

A little disappointed, but it could be much worse.

----------


## eyemaker

Somehow well, after experiencing the devastating effect of the typhoon that had hit our country...I thank my friends here and of course my LitNet friends who posted their comments in my blog! Thank you for those kind words pals!

----------


## dramasnot6

Really tired.

----------


## AimusSage

different.

----------


## Remarkable

Wonderful!

----------


## Nightshade

Shocked
 :Eek:

----------


## Niamh

confused

----------


## Lily Adams

Jiiiiiist peachy.

[/sarcasm]

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired. tired. tired.

----------


## aeroport

Confused...

----------


## Sarasvati21

Hopeless.

----------


## eyemaker

tired..really tired

----------


## Niamh

cramped. Spent all yesterday and day before resting my foot. the only thing thats not hurting right now is my foot. My body aches and cramps from sitting all day! its too use to be on the move.

----------


## dramasnot6

Content.  :Smile: 

Feel better,Niamh!

----------


## Guinivere

bittersweet

----------


## Niamh

sleepy.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Jozanny

I was supposed to go out today, to hit the wheelchair clinic, buy my cigarettes (so I won't die in a nursing home) and resupply the kitty litter for my pseudo-children, but I had one of my infamous incidents, so I am homebound until at least tomorrow.

It does turn out that you never know, because what killed my successful intergration into mainstream society wasn't my disease, but the secondary symptoms which followed from it, so I am semi-menopausal, with a mini-hot flash tingling my cheeks. It usually passes within a few hours.

----------


## Weisinheimer

so so so so so so so so so tired!! Why did I agree to such a crazy work schedule?!?

----------


## Niamh

Not Good. :Frown:  I am Never Drinking again!

----------


## kilted exile

Ah, the number of times I have uttered that refrain.




> I am Never Drinking again!


& also, Shreddies or Rice Crispies


Also feeling somewhat dumb. This is feeling not thinking thread. Doh

----------


## Bakiryu

I want to shop......But I'm BROKE!  :Frown:  (need a new boyfriend again to pay the bills *t-hee!*)

----------


## Shalot

I want to shop I want to clean I want to study I want to create I want to laugh

I am feeling energetic

----------


## Madhuri

Cheated.

People are unfair, and just when they know you need their help, they will never provide, they will simply sit back and laugh at your helplessness, and that too after saying that they will help  :Frown: .

----------


## dramasnot6

Miserable...despondent.

----------


## pussnboots

disgusted

----------


## LadyWentworth

Repulsed, disgusted, frustrated and depressed. There is a mouse in the house and I *HATE* and *DESPISE* these things!  :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:  It just completely ruined my day. I hope I can get rid of it before the weekend is over. I can't deal with this for another day.  :Sick:

----------


## djy78usa

I am absolutely stoked :Biggrin:  I just found out I am jumping (parachuting) with some Aussie paras from the 4th Bn, Royal Australian Regiment on Monday... I can't wait. I'll bring my camera and post the pictures here!

----------


## Remarkable

I should probably attach sound to make the whole picture clear!Wonderful!Although a bit nauseous from his perfume...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

More enlightened than yesterday, I guess.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Sick.

Sick of waiting!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

WaSTeD!!!
(WSTD) :FRlol:

----------


## stlukesguild

I am Never Drinking again!

All the more for me. Already had 2 good German beers, a fabulous Belgian ale, and an absolutely amazing Double Chocolate Malt from the UK. Miles Davis is blaring on the computer and I'm feeling mighty fine. No questions involving multiple sylables (did I spell that right?) 'til tomorrow.  :Brow:   :Banana:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## blackbird_9

> I am Never Drinking again!


mmhmm That's what they all say... well at least I do... but of course it never lasts  :Wink:  

All day I've been dreadfully lethargic. I've noted that excessive amounts of reading in the morning from the moment I wake up just makes me feel lazy all day. Not good considering the research paper I have due tomorrow.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Hot and unhappy.

----------


## vheissu

annoyed with the wind...I wanted to go swimming today!

But ecstatic that one of the universities I applied for has accepted me!! yay!!

----------


## sprinks

> But ecstatic that one of the universities I applied for has accepted me!! yay!!


Congratulations!!  :Smile: 


I'm sore. Very sore. And a little sad. And still a little sore. Very sore. (Back pain  :Sick: )

----------


## Tournesol

It's 6.08am on a hot Wednesday morning here in Trinidad. My right arm hurts, which may make it difficult for me to drive to the beach....but that I don't mind, cause I'll be there for a few days! Yayy! 

Hi Sprinks!!! I hope your back feels better soon!!!

----------


## AimusSage

metamorphosis

...I feel

----------


## Nightshade

exhausted....

----------


## Scheherazade

Like I have ruined my diet...

----------


## Xoote

tired

----------


## LadyWentworth

Hot (surprise! surprise!) and tired (surprise! surprise! again  :Yawnb:  )

----------


## eyemaker

anxious

----------


## muhsin

sad...

----------


## blazeofglory

Feelings? I have a number of feelings, and it changes frequently.

Feelings are sensitive to a number of things, and first is to physical nature and second is to human nature, one after another rolls on and on and we cannot help feel different.

And the fact that we take it seriously is a wrong way, and we must take it easily.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm OK. _Still_ hot, though.  :Frown:

----------


## InspireMe

i feel extremely abandoned. this summer made me realize that i am very alone. i've grown apart from so many people, and it hurts. i wish i could do something, but everyone is too busy with their lives to remember me. i want to meet new people.

----------


## Jozanny

> i feel extremely abandoned. this summer made me realize that i am very alone. i've grown apart from so many people, and it hurts. i wish i could do something, but everyone is too busy with their lives to remember me. i want to meet new people.


Wow Inspire, this is certainly an outcry. I am sorry to read you are in such a melancholy state, and I hope things improve, not that I mean that to sound trite.

Let me offer one thought, however. You aren't alone in what you feel. My mother passed away quite suddenly three years ago this Thanksgiving. I do not like to discuss it much, but me and my sister and brother still struggle with feelings of abandonment, it is like losing a center of gravity.

Whatever your issues, try to reach out to others. You might be surprised and start to feel a change.

----------


## white camellia

fearless

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Feeling like a time-waster.

----------


## sprinks

Tired and headachey... and a little anxious....

But happy  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrrho

Hate finals. Didn't do too great a job in my exam about literary theories.

----------


## Gracewings

pensive

----------


## Niamh

I'm good. Slightly sleepy....

----------


## toni

Quite alright, excited for callbacks later!  :Biggrin: 
Anxious for the coming week. Deadlines, activities, MIDTERMS! 
*evaporates to oblivion*

----------


## sprinks

confused. Most certainly confused.

----------


## Shalot

I am achy

----------


## muhsin

Betrayed and sad.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy but with a mad urge to belt my lungs out singing Jesus Christ superstar.

----------


## InspireMe

> Wow Inspire, this is certainly an outcry. I am sorry to read you are in such a melancholy state, and I hope things improve, not that I mean that to sound trite.
> 
> Let me offer one thought, however. You aren't alone in what you feel. My mother passed away quite suddenly three years ago this Thanksgiving. I do not like to discuss it much, but me and my sister and brother still struggle with feelings of abandonment, it is like losing a center of gravity.
> 
> Whatever your issues, try to reach out to others. You might be surprised and start to feel a change.


:] thank you for your thoughts. it is a healthy reminder that i'm not the only person that feels this way, and my heart aches for your loss. i'm aware that i must start thinking more positively, but sometimes the loneliness is overwhelming. my mood constantly fluctuates, and i just want to find an escape or a constant happiness. 


and today...
EPIC FAILURE. 
there aren't any affordable houses available for my roommates and i at this time. i'm afraid we won't find one by the time school starts! where am i going to live next year!? i can't commute, i'm an hour away from UW. maybe i shouldn't panic. we still have a month and a half to search. but i didn't want to put this off until the last minute! i wanted to have a house secure for this upcoming school year. but did my roommates listen to my advice? no. and look, we dug ourselves a hole. i should have been more aggressive. i'm too weak.

----------


## kilted exile

jumbled

----------


## Niamh

discombobulated.

----------


## mickitaz

> discombobulated.


that is such an awesome word! sort of like "Convoluted"

----------


## Equality72521

I am sulking and I'm pissed off. Batman is sold out. I don't get to see it tonight and probably not tomorrow since I have class. And I'm pissed because my study group bailed on me!

----------


## Lily Adams

I am so fwiggen tired of the fwiggen soup du jour. Cereally.

I like to speak in code.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Annoyed

----------


## Remarkable

Grrrrreeeeaaaattttt!My birthday was yesterday and I'm one year older now!!!And it was one of the best days of my life!I went out with HIM and a friend of ours!Ok,ok,I know I said I'm not into him anymore,but it's not my fault he was so cute and kind and gave me a gorgeous present...

----------


## vheissu

Happy belated birthday, Remarkable!



I'm very very annoyed!!

----------


## Niamh

Am sleepy as usual!

----------


## Guinivere

aimless

----------


## Pensive

A bit down.

----------


## aBIGsheep

content

----------


## Madhuri

very relaxed........the best time of my life is this week :-)

----------


## Weisinheimer

stressed and nervous

----------


## manolia

Accomplished  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tired. Very happy to know that I can sleep a little longer tomorrow as I had quite a hectic week this week. I need my rest. I am going to gladly take advantage of this opportunity.  :Yawnb:

----------


## sprinks

happy, content and a little excited  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Dreamy  :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

Sleeeeepy

----------


## dramasnot6

Sleepily romantic.

----------


## motherhubbard

sick of stringing beans!

----------


## pussnboots

oh so tired. Took my walk on the boardwalk today. These walks knock me out for a few hours.

----------


## lolie

Empty....just empty.....

----------


## Castaway

I'm feeling horrible because no one's bothering me to help me on my essay which I posted about 2 bloody days ago.

----------


## Shalot

so sad

----------


## dramasnot6

A little worried about someone. Other than that,I'm peachy.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Better than I was yesterday.  :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

Suicidal.

My favorite band in the world is playing and I can't afford the tickets. It's sold out! To top it all off, I have teeth coming in and they hurt!

Why can't I die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????? ???  :Bawling:

----------


## Scheherazade

Amused.

----------


## dramasnot6

The peach in my "peachy" has rotted and now I am infuriated.

----------


## Bijou

Decidedly lazy.

----------


## muhsin

Angred by a thread on this board containing SEX pics!

----------


## white camellia

wronged and worried

----------


## Remarkable

I don't know...I think my friend is in trouble...She called last minute and told me she can't go out with me...She said she'd explain later...I wonder what's wrong...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Relieved but somewhat apprehensive. Happy yet terribly bad (for something in particular). I am just all confused at the moment.

----------


## vheissu

Confused: I have the opportunity of taking a year out before starting an MSc...but I don't know if I really want to. A year seems SO long!

----------


## manolia

> Confused: I have the opportunity of taking a year out before starting an MSc...but I don't know if I really want to. A year seems SO long!


Yep. Don't do it. The sooner you finish with your studies the better  :Wink:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Tired and cranky. Worked the night shift last night, so i haven't slept, and the person who's supposed to take over for me was late. grrrr, everybody's always late ...except me. I'm so tired.

----------


## Remarkable

Happpy!Well,my friend was fine,I was told to expect good news this afternoon,I'm going out with a friend that I haven't seen in a long time,the EYP people have all ben extremely nice and funny and I'm loving chatting with the session's president...

----------


## Equality72521

Psyched about my guitar lessons!!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Yearning to see someone and it sucks.  :Frown:

----------


## armenian

hungry

----------


## aeroport

> A little worried about someone. Other than that,I'm peachy.





> Yearning to see someone and it sucks.


I am very much both of these.

----------


## muhsin

Disappointed!

----------


## white camellia

Annoyed

----------


## armenian

tired

----------


## Weisinheimer

strangely content

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel enthused to post more and more

----------


## purelife

stressed

----------


## aeroport

helpful  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

So ****ing mad.

----------


## Guinivere

a wee bit tired

----------


## Immortall708

Full of the sadness. Depressed. A bad week. So worried about everything. But I feel an enthusiasm for writing anything there a little more. Sometime I have better confidence for writing in these bad days. I wish all people there to have a lot of the inspiration in these summer days.

----------


## aeroport

Glad she had such an enjoyable evening. She certainly deserves it.

----------


## sprinks

A lot more relaxed than I have been lately  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Flustered, annoyed, my strength continuing to dwindle until I have lost it...
I try to pull myself up again, and stand with my spine as straight as the most vertical of all lines, with my chin held up high. But no. How _could_ I? And I'm scared of losing it. I think I am. No way.  :Bawling:

----------


## amalia1985

Nervous...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Not so bad.  :Smile:  Better!  :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

Now 12 minutes to 10 PM in my part of the globe. I was thinking about honing my skills in English as I got critiqued somewhere on other forums

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I just knew I could finish it! Now, I have!!!  :Biggrin: 

It's great to be proactive.  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

fan-freakin'-tastic

----------


## dramasnot6

Very much in love.

----------


## wilbur lim

I have one word to describe,that is 'solicitous'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Niamh

Am tired and annoyed.  :Mad:  I have been having a lot of trouble sleeping lately, and last night i fell into bed exhausted and managed to fall asleep within about 20 mins which is great! (esp seeing as its been taking me up to four hours to get to sleep lately!)
But thats great you think? Yeah it is, but i get woken up at 1.05am in the morning by my sister in Australia telling me that the trailer to HBP is out. Could she not have waited till she knew i was up!!!!!

----------


## amalia1985

Tired!

----------


## muhsin

Also tired!

----------


## sprinks

I feel sick  :Sick: . my mum, brother and sister all got sick a few days ago and now I have it  :Sick: .

----------


## wilbur lim

> Also tired!


Why is everyone fatigue? When I am tired,do you know what I intend to do?I beat myself to get up!

----------


## Beautifull

GREAt!!!!!!

I'M HAVING FUN!

----------


## Lily Adams

I caught the lonely bug.

Floodle snort.  :Frown:

----------


## InspireMe

i am sad. no surprise there.

----------


## aeroport

Crippled.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tired, tired, tired!!!!

----------


## sprinks

really really really happy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

As-if-can't-control-her-laughter

----------


## sprinks

excited!!  :Biggrin: 

and still really really really happy!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am really feeling energetic to do many things at the same time. I have too many desires to do too many things, one after another. While I have too many goals and objectives yet I am bound by time and space and of course I can not transcend the barrier of time and space to do something incredible or wroth doing in life.

Life is so short and we have too many assignments and consignments and we fail to accomplish all. 

Life is a mystery for us to solve, or a puzzle to find a clue to it.

----------


## Weisinheimer

kinda sad. haven't seen my friends in a while.

----------


## Chava

Happy, tired, comfortable. Grown up. Scared. Nervous, exhilerated, anticipatory, mature, ready, elated. Contented.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am really excited to write about such topics. Man has a variety of feelings everyday, and it comes in streams, in battalions, one after another in strings, and indeed man wants to share such feelings. But the problem is there can have no one who has the patience to listen to and of course we will have to fall back to writing, of course the last resort to which we will return.

I have a mix of feelings this morning. I felt numb when I wake up, a kind lethargic feelings or something like this totally anesthetized desiring to do nothing at all. No desire of picking up a book to immerse myself therein, to wallow and lose myself in different word, in a domain of fantasy, imagination and the like. But I could do nothing rather than lying therein the bed with not even a book in my hand. I did not even watched the TV program. 

Then I got up, stretched out my limbs for a while, gave a prolonged yawn and started to lose my self in meditations. After a short while I refreshed and invigorated myself to write this piece. Maybe finding this the best thing to do at the moment. 

I am very keen on doing things of literature and literature vitalizes my mind and uplifts my soul and gives me a direction in life and sensitivitizes me to the external environments I live in.

----------


## Beautifull

sleepy...gritty-eyed,sore-foot grumpy! :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

It cost over $400 to get the car taken care of today. Something that was _extremely_ unexpected. Just not happy. Not happy at all.

----------


## Equality72521

I'm sorry *LadyWentworth*  :Tongue: 

now i feel bad in says that I _giddy_ due to the visualization that I recieved at my guitar lessons, but I feel bad for *LadyWentworth* so I'm sympathetic now!!!

----------


## aeroport

Lucky. Very, _very_ lucky.

----------


## clumsy angelle

confused

----------


## amalia1985

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!!

----------


## muhsin

Bad...

----------


## clumsy angelle

hungry

----------


## wilbur lim

My life is perplexed.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Sleeeeeeeepy..........braaaaaainssss...

----------


## Dinglingzi

dejectedbutdelighted

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling nauseated and really something is there in the air and they numb and deaden my senses. I am not thrilled to read even the posts here. I expect I will be feeling well.

Yet I do not care what I feel, for no one can feel the same all the time. Every moment of sadness is ensued by a moment of joyfulness and jubilation. 

Today I did not like to post anything here other than this, and maybe my evening will not go wasted like this. I have ideas or things to express up my sleelve, but feeling down I can not do any at the moment.

I am however thrilled that this post, that asks for expressing feelings really help me and at least I can share with you and by sharing we can lessen the pains or the intensity of sadness to a certain extent. And life is like that every good mood is followed by a sad one and it will go eternally in man's life and I am also in that line of life.

----------


## Shalot

so FULL of life (for once)

----------


## InspireMe

i'm feeling motivated!

----------


## Equality72521

Estatic! 96 on my sociology test today!

----------


## aeroport

Frustrated and disappointed, but tomorrow's another day, I s'pose.

----------


## Tournesol

> Estatic! 96 on my sociology test today!


Wow! That's a great score for Sociology! Congratulations! 

Today I felt really good, since I slept almost 11 hours last night...

Tomorrow [or should I say later on today..cause it's 1.27am here] I'm not going to fare so well. Especially since I have to rise at 7am to start my day  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

To be honest it is a bore. I do not want to do anything but go to bed. Yet something inside me urged me to do something. I know joys can not last long and so are pains.

I really feel numb, dreaded and nothing is there to delight me now.

----------


## Equality72521

I want to curl up in a ball and cry.  :Frown:

----------


## InspireMe

i am happy for the first time in weeks and very giggly. in fact, i tried doing a handstand (i haven't tried it in YEARS) and it's, what, past 11 PM. the handstand was attempted out of too much energy and not knowing what to do with myself. i have my moments.

needless to say my handstand failed miserably. but i'm okay with that.

----------


## aeroport

Sad that it had to end. Glad it is still only the beginning.  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

A bit worried. Just a _bit_. For now, there's no way I can worry my head off 'til it explodes (or rather, _implodes_ into that tiny yet ever-so-massive pinlike structure that existed before the Universe.)--otherwise, I won't be able to finish anything; resultingly, my constellation of stars (or rather, fans  :FRlol: ) will not be formed and that's just so bad. (Goodness, am I such a nerd!  :Eek: ) Plus, I might even get kicked out from this writing group, and surely I wouldn't want this to happen to me at all. I just hope this will successfully get me into the mood.  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Tired...

----------


## Pensive

Okay-ish...hmmm a bit pensive. 




> Sad that it had to end. Glad it is still only the beginning.


I hope you feel better soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I'm feeling sleepy! could go into a food coma any minute now....

----------


## Castaway

annoyed again. <_<

----------


## Nyu001

Annoyed. -___-

Fixing problems in my PC.

----------


## pussnboots

I feel happy!!!! I lost 2 1/2 pounds this past week

----------


## papayahed

> I feel happy!!!! I lost 2 1/2 pounds this past week


Alllllll Riiiigghhttt!

----------


## eyemaker

troubled. Midterm exams next week!

----------


## aeroport

> I hope you feel better soon.


Why thank you. I'm feeling *excellent* tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Elated. No, more than that. Filled with ecstasy to the brim!  :Biggrin: 

(And now you'll be asking: hey, what _sort_ of ecstasy is that?  :FRlol: )

----------


## Ellissa

excited

----------


## aeroport

A little concerned, but altogether pretty good.

----------


## InspireMe

i'm feeling eager. 

i can't wait to find a place to live.
i hope the apartment i want isn't gone by saturday.....................

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling vitality

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Sleepy!  :Frown:  For the very first time!  :Brickwall:

----------


## clumsy angelle

worried :Crash:

----------


## muhsin

Weird...

----------


## sprinks

Tired....

But kind of content, and excited.

----------


## pussnboots

happy

----------


## Lily Adams

Definitely nostalgic due to the song I'm listening to, as well as irritated, isolated, and discouraged. And yet I am also hopeful and somewhat eager for my future.

I'm gettin' po'd.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a mix of feelings, now this, now that. 

I feel a little bit sleepy, a little bit snooze. Yet the joy of getting across you sharing all I know is really exciting more than sleep.

I have these two feelings intertwined and I am indecisive. 

The adventure we get in literature in writing something and reading something new is a matter that leads us to a state of new feelings. 

I am sleepily writing this stuff and I do not think there will be consistency or synchrony in the stuff I am writing. 

Writing is a kind of obsession and it is really hard to part with it. 

Ideas, imaginations and feelings germinate and I manure them and the repercussions of this is a good piece. 

I do not try to piece together different snaps and present them. And all you are likely to find in them absurdities. 

In those un-pieced, un-amalgamated, unabridged, unedited versions you will find gems of literature. Try it.

----------


## aeroport

Privileged and grateful.
 :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Disappointed

----------


## vheissu

Went diving today...was great but I'm soooo tired.

----------


## manolia

Vacation time is over..must crawl back to my pit  :Frown:  :Biggrin:

----------


## clumsy angelle

relaxed

----------


## Scheherazade

Amused!  :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Simply AMAZING!  :Biggrin:  The best I've ever felt in _years!_  :Banana: 
In fact, I'm even thinking I should stop being emo now, but that would be throwing away _me..._ the first "cheerful emo" the world has ever seen...

----------


## wilbur lim

I do not 'amazing' suits me. For today,I shall cite the word'pessimistic'.

----------


## Madhuri

toooooo tired..... I want to sleep for 20 hrs straight......

----------


## grace86

I am feeling cute today! I actually took the time to style my new haircut and do my make up! Aside from that I am a little sleepy.

----------


## Annamariah

I'm in pain  :Sick:  But then again, that's nothing new.  :Tongue:

----------


## grace86

Aww Annamariah why are you in pain? Better yet, why is that nothing new?

----------


## Annamariah

It's my skin. I have an atopic skin, which means it's very dry and irritable and I often get a rash.  :Frown:  I've had this horrible rash on my legs for a couple of months now, and sometimes it's really painful. I'm on antibiotics now, though, so I hope they will help and I'll finally get rid of it at least for a while  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Light headed!  :Tongue:

----------


## InspireMe

sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy. i can't wait until friday when i'm finally done with work and i can sleep in for the rest of the summer until school starts... i'm excited! bah!

----------


## Poetess

I`m feeling good. I`m a bit confused, that funny friend of mine wasn`t happy at his birthday surprise, it was still a good day after all. I am miissing all in here

----------


## KathyJ

As I sit in my lonely world I wait, I sit and I wait, I wait for better things to come along. Years have past, people have come and gone and I still wait. ....Just wait, what am I waiting for, did I miss it, did I miss the better days as I was waiting for better days to come along

----------


## Janine

I haven't been feeling well at all today all day. I wish I would just pep up. My stomach hurts and I woke up this morning with indigestion. *Annamariah,* so sorry about your skin condition; that sounds awful and serious. Then it is chronic? I have ichy dry skin sometimes so to me that sounds dreadful also being so painful. I am sorry for you to have to deal with such a thing. Hope the antibiotics help you get some relief.

*Scher,* 'light-headed' in what way? From laughing so much in your hair thread?

----------


## InspireMe

AAAHHH i just feel incredibly HAPPY and pleased with life. 
i painted a picture for the first time in THREE years.
it's not the best picture in fact it's quite lame, it's of my backyard.
but the fact that i was even motivated enough to paint again... wow. 
and i've picked up on piano again as well.. i feel so good today.

----------


## eyemaker

_tired and sleepy!_ (*CYRANO*
"_And if these lords hold not their tongue Shall feel constrained to make them taste my cane!"_) 

yes! I am cyrano in our Lit class and memorizing all his lines in the first act is not that simple! All my eyebags grow heavier because of this play!  :Smile:  HELP!!!

----------


## aeroport

Ecstatic.

----------


## Scheherazade

> *Scher,* 'light-headed' in what way? From laughing so much in your hair thread?


That too, I guess, Janine, but I meant "light headed" literally!  :Biggrin:

----------


## clumsy angelle

lazy...

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm feeling absolutely horrible. I hate hate hate the night shift. ugh and I have to go back to work in less than 8 hrs. :Bawling:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Worried.  :Frown: 

I have a strong feeling he _is_ online. He just doesn't want to reply to me.

Also, I believe he knows that I feel something--indeed, that exact same feeling, which I have not _yet_ felt towards him--though somehow I can sense its beginnings... and the world mustn't know...

It would've been better if we were friends. Much, much better. But we're not. At least not YET. Online friends don't count. Chatmates, as we have been for over a month, not even.

I think of him too much. I wonder how he thinks of me.

So far, I don't know.

And I'm dead.  :Bawling:

----------


## vheissu

My ears still hurt from yesterday's diving  :Frown:

----------


## Annamariah

> I haven't been feeling well at all today all day. I wish I would just pep up. My stomach hurts and I woke up this morning with indigestion. *Annamariah,* so sorry about your skin condition; that sounds awful and serious. Then it is chronic? I have ichy dry skin sometimes so to me that sounds dreadful also being so painful. I am sorry for you to have to deal with such a thing. Hope the antibiotics help you get some relief.


Yes, it's chronic. Sometimes it's better, sometimes it gets worse. Sometimes it can disappear when you get older, but not necessarily. When I was ~2-3 years old it was really bad, then it got much better and I only had the occasional rash. It started to get worse again when I became a teenager. All I can do is to try to take care of my skin as well as I can to prevent it getting any worse and hope that it will get better within time.

I hope you're already feeling better by now  :Smile:

----------


## Equality72521

giddy, estatic, happy, gleeful....any synonym to euphoric!

----------


## Virgil

Run down. And I don't know why.  :Sick:

----------


## symphony

Missing my muse.  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Stressed.

----------


## InspireMe

i feel wonderful. i just played clair de lune all the way through on my piano. that song used to seem IMPOSSIBLE. but practice actually does make perfect. well, almost perfect  :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Mad. Just mad at myself. I didn't accomplish one thing all day today. I guess I should say that I didn't accomplish anything all day yesterday (it is 12:30 Friday here  :Smile:  ). I really have no excuse for it. It was complete laziness. So I am not too happy with myself.

----------


## eyemaker

confused

----------


## wilbur lim

Strayed.

----------


## Provisional

I am infuriated.

----------


## Pensive

Yearning...to see somebody.

----------


## toni

Ditto to Pensive  :Smile:

----------


## InspireMe

TIRED. goodnight!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Unbelievably exhausted!  :Bawling:

----------


## Poetess

sleepy

----------


## aeroport

> yearning...to see somebody.


+1


...

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> +1
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for me also...

like a moth to the flame..I'm drawn.

----------


## InspireMe

i feel like time is running out..

----------


## K. Skywalker

I was mad, but I'm feeling a bit better now.

----------


## Umbilical

Yearning to be with Melody,
and to leave the pain I've caused and created behind...

Please hold me baby.

----------


## sprinks

good, bad, confused, anxious, happy, sad... most importantly:

STRONG AND DETERMINED.

I'm going to use this all to my advantage. Just you wait.

----------


## Poetess

Pretty bad, my phone is broken and I liked a new one  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Pretty bad. Am not being able to get myself to sleep (even though am yawning but the eyes do not seem to be ready to close now) and my head is aching.

----------


## Janine

Why do I only come in here, only when I am feeling bad? I slept badly and I am nervous today and overly tired, I imagine...I also feel worried about things in general. I feel stuck in a rut or something. 

Anyway, *Pensive,* hope you see the person you are 'yearning to see' and *Poetess,* hope you get a new phone; broken phones are such a hassle. Good for you, *sprinks* - you rose above all the opposition! :Thumbs Up:  :Smile:

----------


## djy78usa

Oh, I'm feeling great!! My trip to Maryland has started off swimmingly. My bags didn't arrive on the same flight, my rental car broke down, and they stuck me in a smoking room at the hotel. Let's just hope that the next 20 days go as smooth as today  :Flare:  :Flare:  :Flare:

----------


## mickitaz

relaxed.

----------


## Poetess

[QUOTE=Janine;614420]Why do I only come in here, only when I am feeling bad? I slept badly and I am nervous today and overly tired, I imagine...I also feel worried about things in general. I feel stuck in a rut or something. 

I`m really sorry for that. I hope you lose this feeling soon enough.

*djy78usa* that`s a piss-off! I`m sorry.. Leave it behind to enjoy the rest or the trip..

----------


## blazeofglory

This is really thrilling to share things and everyone has something to share with everyday, for today our environments is changing more than ever before and as such we come across many things, and at the same time we have many accounts awaiting sharing.

I feel wonderful in the morning mostly if not always, and today is not without it.

----------


## Weisinheimer

kinda sad and lonely

----------


## muhsin

Very much tired but am also kinda feel honored by one Litnetter's PM. Thanks!

----------


## Janine

> I`m really sorry for that. I hope you lose this feeling soon enough.
> 
> *djy78usa* that`s a piss-off! I`m sorry.. Leave it behind to enjoy the rest or the trip..


Thanks for both your concern. Unfortunately, I am not feeling much better today; again I could not sleep. The problem exists, because my drugstore has now told me the prescription drug I take for pain, has been discontinued -the coated pill is no longer available....what is with that? Are they telling me the truth? For heaven's sake, I have taken this pill now for over 10 yrs. So they now gave me this cheap looking generic and it is definitely not working, not for me. I feel frantic! I really don't know what recource, I have have at this time and I can't think straight, feeling this much pain/distress. I think I must call my doctor who will be impossible to get a hold of on the phone. I feel totally frantic, like I said.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Tired

----------


## Janine

That Dali photo is a riot, *Mortis A*.... I have seen others with his crazy mustashe but that one take the cake!

----------


## Annamariah

A bit disappointed, my day wasn't really as I planned it to be.

----------


## Scheherazade

Exhausted, happy, productive, curious...

 :Tongue:

----------


## Poetess

hot!!!

----------


## K. Skywalker

Excited!  :Banana:

----------


## white camellia

unusual

----------


## eyemaker

exhauted

----------


## eyemaker

exhausted

*edit
*Oh sorry! I posted twice..the first one is misspelled.. my eyes need some check-ups..

----------


## muhsin

LOL! eyemaker.

Cool!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired! of course I just woke up a few minutes ago.

----------


## InspireMe

i feel weird. my stomach is telling me i'm hungry but i don't have an appetite.

----------


## Within Me

Dead...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Very nervous and somewhat worried. Also in a bit of pain. (Two different situations for these feelings)

----------


## K. Skywalker

Refreshingly bored.  :Smile:

----------


## eyemaker

suffering..HELP!

----------


## Weisinheimer

worried

----------


## eyemaker

tired

----------


## Niamh

am very bored!

----------


## Scheherazade

Disappointed.

----------


## eyemaker

great!

----------


## idiosynchrissy

*inspired!*

----------


## clumsy angelle

free...

----------


## InspireMe

i felt lazy today.

----------


## Weisinheimer

hopeless

----------


## eyemaker

my stomach aches! :Frown:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Overwhelmed.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm OK. Not good. Not bad. Just OK.

----------


## Scheherazade

In need of entertainment

----------


## Weisinheimer

In pain. I have this crazy headache.

----------


## Anza

sick~

----------


## sprinks

Tired... but optimistic. Tomorrow should be good  :Smile:

----------


## djy78usa

I'm pretty excited today. It is the first full day of my favorite sport in the world, NCAA football (even though my beloved Miami Hurricanes played, and won of course, on Thursday). I'm also playing poker with some good friends that I haven't seen in a few years. Should be a good day.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I'm pretty depressed just now

----------


## InspireMe

extremely bored today.

----------


## naomi moon

I feel sick and a back pain is killing me  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Looking at this page, it seems like hardly anybody is good today. Hope you all get better!

----------


## Scheherazade

Wiser

----------


## LadyW

Romantic and hopeful

----------


## Annamariah

(a little bit) better

----------


## Niamh

I'm o so tired!!!!! :Yawnb:  better go to bed! am in work at 5am!

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm so sad.

And i can't even cry. 

I wish i was an android.....

----------


## Within Me

I`m disappointed today. I was supposed to stay home and take my time to read and write. I wanted to take a day off from everybody/everything.
But it didn`t work. :Frown: 
And Domer ! 
Lucky you.I`m still struggling to see the light at the end of the tunnle.

----------


## Nyu001

Thoughtful.

----------


## Within Me

Bakiryu !!
I know exactly what you mean.
It kills me when i can`t cry, i know i want and need to cry , but it`s like something is holding my tears. I feel like breaking something.
U know what ? I just finished drinking my coffee, i`m so gonna break the mug.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Lucky you.I`m still struggling to see the light at the end of the tunnle.


Well, lucky _you_, I say!

At least you know it is only a tunnel!

 :Wink:

----------


## Jozanny

I am at the moment feeling somewhat laconic, but not blocked as I have been while I've sat here on LN shooting my mouth off, figuratively, since June? May?

I forget, but I am always cleaning up my writing desk because of my replacement cats. Oliver messed with my folders sometimes, but Joey and Vinnie are nightmare pseudo kids, and Joey has damaged nearly 20 years of writing research I have stored for novels I am reluctantly asking myself if I should abandon. Joey shreds my typewritten diary entries with glee, tears apart entire stanzas to help Mommy edit her poems, has a penchant for Time Magazine articles on China that are over 20 years old, and outdid himself last week by knocking my hardcopy manuscript note cards all over the floor. 

Is it any wonder I am little beloved by my neighbors? :Idea:  :Bawling: 

Time for more jove, but hey, I can work again. :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Remarkable

Every time I see that film,I cry...And to think that I have never seen "The Titanic" from beggining to end...I'm here,in front of a lap-top,with the warmest of beds awaiting me,a nice book and a socialised day to follow while people actually died of cold out there...And continue dying from every cause on earth...

----------


## eyemaker

Relieved.. :Smile:

----------


## samercury

Really nervous about tomorrow

----------


## Riesa

HELLO!  :Tongue:  I feel like I've seen a ghost...or am one!  :Biggrin:

----------


## eyemaker

in a helter-skelter situation!  :Frown:

----------


## InspireMe

i'm feeling tired! and excited to go to bed  :Biggrin: 
but reluctant to wake up 6 hours from now..

----------


## qspeechc

Mixed feelings. I am under pressure as I have so much work. Also excited as I am going to the book store later today. Yay!

----------


## Scheherazade

Automated.

----------


## Annamariah

A bit surreal. Today was the first day of school after four months' holiday.

----------


## Niamh

queasy! ate too much!

----------


## Pensive

Like hell.

I was so happy yesterday. I thought I had it all set right. Slept comfortably at 10 pm but don't why had to wake up at 2 am not being able to sleep again uptil now (it's 6: 37 am and have tried really hard for the last four hours and yet can't go to sleep). Damn it my brain feels totally empty (the night before I only for three hours sleep). Feel like I have forgotten all that I studied yesterday....and I really studied so damn robotically yesterday that I don't want it all to be forgotten like that.

Why can't it be all right even when I try?  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

I feel.... alive. Wayyyy too full of emotion.... yet.... lacking emotion at the same time.

----------


## Niamh

Ugg.  :Sick:  forgot who painful my P.C. pains were. :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

LAzy but I agreed to take my sister shoping and we have to go by train so I guess Id better get moving... :Rolleyes:

----------


## muhsin

Cool!!!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Stressed. Totally.

I haven't even been to litnet for _weeks,_ despite the fact that we already have a permanent connection to Internet which has led me to promise myself I'd go _everyday._ Hmm, a promise to visit litnet _every single day_ and leave a few posts. Seems realistic, but then, with my new task of heading the class' nonexistent costume committee, which requires me to coordinate with various people whose interests differ much and seldom even show up online, I can just about _see_ my game plan quickly dissolving, the entire promise falling apart in front of my very eyes.

And to think that the dance is tomorrow. I don't want to be a pessimist. I want to believe we'll get through it, and have a successful presentation upstage, because well... I do _believe_ we will.

Wish me a lot of good luck.  :FRlol:

----------


## vheissu

Worried, worried, worried: I have no uni accomodation for my MSc, because, as that _polite_ lady told me on the phone several times, they received my application 5 days late (never trust a post office to do its job) and had already allocated everyone else. 

Now I'm stuck looking for ads on websites, which, unlike my previous uni, is less organized and I can't seem to find ANYTHING!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Bakiryu

I was sad but now I have a crush  :Smile:  he's a country boy too.

----------


## Nyu001

I feel relax and a weird feel in my body which feels good also.

----------


## Chava

So after a few months of feeling somewhat existentially lost, confused and insecure, I fell in love today with a self taught bachellor degree philosophy student, who massages for a living, and drives a rickshaw. My feet aren't touching the ground, or I can't feel them... And then today, we had a modest kiss. I can't stop smiling... Life is looking pretty, and suddenly all the confidence i needed for semester start is rushing in. 
Thank you life for confirming how wonderful the world really is.  :Smile:  Have a happy tuesday everyone!

----------


## Sarida

Happy

----------


## Remarkable

Strangely great and greatly strange!

----------


## Scheherazade

Disappointed and frustrated.

----------


## mazHur

as bad as a clam at low tide !

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> I was sad but now I have a crush  he's a country boy too.


Ah, you're so lucky, Baki.  :Tongue:  Who knows, today you've got a crush on him, tomorrow you'll get to be.  :FRlol:  Ah, all those teenage fantasies. I used to feel quite the same as you do, though now I'm not so sure...

Feeling like a huge pile of excrement.  :Mad:

----------


## Pensive

Quite okay, actually. 




> I was sad but now I have a crush he's a country boy too.


Actually I would be sadder if I had a crush.

----------


## Nightshade

annoyed


 :Mad:

----------


## Bakiryu

> Ah, you're so lucky, Baki.  Who knows, today you've got a crush on him, tomorrow you'll get to be.  Ah, all those teenage fantasies. I used to feel quite the same as you do, though now I'm not so sure...
> 
> Feeling like a huge pile of excrement.


Actually, we will never be anything. It's what they say lucky in ..... unlucky in love. He will never look at me. 





I feel ok, but I should be more depressed. I wish I wasn't single or unlucky with people, what's the point of being bi then? : :Tongue:

----------


## Remarkable

I feel like posting a blank post,but I can as well talk a little bit...What's with me?And what's with him?I thought I dindn't like him...He is so not for me...But then again,I feel a bit adventurous...What do I do?...

----------


## manolia

great  :Smile:

----------


## princesspoppi

Very tired, teary and annoyed. That's what becomes of being pregnant and having an 18 month old who will not go to bed at night. Oh well, tomorrow is another day.

----------


## Shalot

hopeful

----------


## Annamariah

Not well, but better than I did in the morning.

----------


## Bakiryu

no one remembers.

----------


## Remarkable

Lovely!!!

----------


## Chava

I've been feeling elated all day. Then i felt momentarily put out, which was imediatly knocked out at karate, which left me very sore but feeling powerful. I've improved my kia (battle shout) and I've discovered how to channel an incredible force into my punches and kicks...
Back home, nursing my battle wounds, i've elapsed into a love struck daze.

----------


## mercy_mankind

Worried!

----------


## miss tenderness

Healthy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nyu001

Very relax reading.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Defiant again!  :Tongue:

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired and cranky

----------


## eyemaker

Satisfied... :Tongue:

----------


## muhsin

AlhamduliLLAH!

----------


## Annamariah

ARGH! :Flare:

----------


## Remarkable

Like Alexis Zorba (played by Anthony Quinn) at the end of the film :-) !!!

----------


## samercury

extremely tired =__=

----------


## wilbur lim

Well, for today my life is obscure enough.I am also fatigue and sick.

----------


## Remarkable

Full of perspectives!

----------


## sprinks

well, not great.

----------


## Remarkable

Like in the song "Sara perche ti amo" but with the difference that it's not a man(or a woman,for that matter)that I love...

----------


## Poetess

sick and enervated.
Might be going for medical tests tomorrow

----------


## Niamh

Bit wrecked! was a very busy day at work!

----------


## Scheherazade

Anxious

----------


## blazeofglory

Streams of ideas are flowing, nonstop

It is ecstatic

----------


## Lily Adams

Feelin' pretty mongo.

WHYYYYYYYYYY?!?!?!?!?!!!?

----------


## eyemaker

*somersaulting* very alive  :Smile:

----------


## wilbur lim

I am disillusioned virtually everyday.

----------


## muhsin

Eager...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Just emerged dripping wet from the pool, that which contains my rancor.  :Flare: 

I know I'll be better. Someday. :Frown:

----------


## pussnboots

very tired

----------


## Scheherazade

Drained.

----------


## Weisinheimer

not sure

----------


## Within Me

weak ..

----------


## Niamh

Excited!!!! cant sleep! argh!!!! got to sleep! long day ahead of me!!!!

----------


## samercury

failure

----------


## Pensive

I feel funny. My mood seems to be swinging with every minute's change on my clock apparently. 




> failure


Awww come on...

----------


## blazeofglory

> I feel funny. My mood seems to be swinging with every minute's change on my clock apparently. 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww come on...


In fact all of us feel kind of funny and it happens. We consciously feel ordered and of course rationalize things. Deep down we feel funny. 

I too feel the same this morning.

----------


## sprinks

Excited and optimistic, although still a little annoyed.

----------


## WhimsySA

:Eek:   :Eek2:   :Brickwall:  I don't think I need to say more...

----------


## blazeofglory

This morning has been a fine time for me, I am so enthused to discuss things here.

----------


## clumsy angelle

worried

----------


## Lily Adams

I feel like the most awful person on the face of this planet.

----------


## eyemaker

:Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Flare:  :Flare:  :Flare: 
now you know what I feel... :Bawling:

----------


## sprinks

I'm excited  :Biggrin: .... Although a little anxious!!

----------


## alakungfu

I feel at ease after a long run of raised concerns.

----------


## Remarkable

Aaaaah!!!!!Why,WHY do I get so emotionally involved?!!!!!

----------


## alakungfu

Love is lovelier when you realize you're alive to appreciate it.

----------


## mazHur

you don't always live-you breathe!

----------


## muhsin

forlon

----------


## wilbur lim

:Crash: I harbour apprehensions now. :Crash:

----------


## blazeofglory

At times I feel creatively, and that means I have my time full of imaginations, and I felt like wrting something inventive. Such moments as if I was inspired do not come about always. These are rare moments, and my creative mind was very active.

----------


## Annamariah

I'm tired. I'm always tired even though I've slept rather well these past couple of weeks. I hate being tired all the time! (And I hate the fact I can never forget about my skin even for a moment)

----------


## vheissu

awful  :Sick:

----------


## grace86

Heartbroken. It occurred to me that I've always been the one doing the heart breaking. This sucks.

----------


## Poetess

^^ Oh *Grace*, i`m sorry dear :S




contemplative

----------


## Within Me

feeling so stupid !!! i will make it up for her.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a wonderful feeling and I feel like doing something creative and I do now know what. At times there are feelings that are really rich.

----------


## HerGuardian

first time i feel that something is impossible to obtain.

----------


## eyemaker

enlightened

----------


## Scheherazade

Like myself.  :Smile:

----------


## jhonerliz

disappointed....

----------


## mercy_mankind

Happy, Alhamdulilah.

----------


## blazeofglory

Feeling animatedly superb, and creative. I like to compose poems in such moments we can do something creative.

----------


## samercury

sick and cold

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I feel ok

----------


## Remarkable

Happy!It's rainy today,typically wintery and schoolish!I'm listening to songs I loved at winter,songs I listened as love-healers...And I just realised I'm free!I'm free from everything that made me suffer last year!I'm free!Yes...

----------


## muhsin

cool...

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel full blown to creativity. A moment of inspiration.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel at peace, for now.

----------


## alakungfu

relieved that the tide has turned

----------


## blazeofglory

All feelings are wonderful and I feel ecstatically wonderful. But I know feelings are fleeting. They can come and go. That is why they are important.

----------


## mazHur

think it's time for me to hit the sack!

----------


## aeroport

Productive.  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Hungry

----------


## Remarkable

Happy,sad and perplexed because good,bad and weird things happened today on the first day of my eleventh year of state education(not including here kindergarten).

----------


## samercury

kind of ticked off :/

----------


## blazeofglory

This morning I feel amazing and every morning is not like this. Indeed when I am in a good mood I feel creative and start writing something and today I am ecstatic and I do not know things will go like that.

----------


## Pensive

Impatient.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a mix of feelings. Early in the morning I was feeling bad and after a while I felt better, and mostly when I feel down I change my activity. If I do not feel good when I read I switch to manual work, and when I feel bored while doing manual work I switch to playing or singing and that help me feel better.

----------


## wilbur lim

My life is in a dark void and literally yearn to mitigate my apprehension circumstances.

----------


## eyemaker

worried... :Frown:

----------


## hera-on-earth

lousy

----------


## clumsy angelle

alert

----------


## pussnboots

a little down

----------


## jhonerliz

I'm sad... I'm also feel rejection... It seems that nobody wants to talk to me  :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

Tired...

----------


## vheissu

I think I spent too much time in the sun...I'm feeling very very tired...

----------


## blazeofglory

Feelings, varieties of feelings crop up, and from morning to evening it is different, and of course feelings are fleeting and passing. 

Moods change at times depending upon climates also, and both natural factors, human and social factors all account for moods or feelings. 

Feelings are very short lived and it is an epiphenomenon, that means to say certain happenings or occurrences in society or nature has an impact on us.

I seem to rationalize the feelings I have. But at times it is exciting to seek the root of the feelings we live with as a matter of fact.

----------


## traytray

i feel out of this world most dayss  :Alien:

----------


## Annamariah

Not that great, it's terribly cold and I've had some nasty stomach cramps today.

----------


## Remarkable

Like,um,singing,but I can't because there are lots of people around...

----------


## Annamariah

Lopsided. With my left ear I can hear really well, and with my right one pretty much nothing at all. It's like a half of my head was in a bubble or something.

----------


## qspeechc

Rubbish. I have had very little sleep-- was studying-- and I have more work.

----------


## pussnboots

feeling better today

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm so glad you're feeling better!

I'm so cold I feel as if I could crack!

----------


## pussnboots

> I'm so glad you're feeling better!
> 
> I'm so cold I feel as if I could crack!


I gather its cold where you are?

----------


## sprinks

Anxious.... Oh so anxious...

----------


## Weisinheimer

excited and a tad anxious

----------


## Nightshade

Knackered I just got of a 13 and a half hour shift...  :Yawnb: 
I think maybe getting a second job as well may not be such a good idea... :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Excited... and anxious still!

----------


## grace86

Like I may have allergies today!! Grrr....sniffle!

----------


## Annamariah

I have a headache  :Sick:

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a mixed bag of feelings and one come after in endless successions and of course now happy now sad. Happy become I have states or moments or memories of fulfillment, sad because no feelings remain constant and are more often than not short-lived.

In fact nothing remains constant. If you want happiness to continue endless you will become fed up with it and your body capacity is not enough to accommodate. 

It is fleeting in point of fact. You are too weak to contain happiness and it does not go for long.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Just tired (very, very tired), worried, stressed and worn out. I don't like to wish into the future. I don't like to wish life away, but I _desperately_ wish it was 3 months from now.

----------


## muhsin

Tired!

----------


## wilbur lim

I am disillusioned,acrimonious and tedious by all means.I abhor my life and covet that life can have triumphant.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Fantastic. Really. I just love life today!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Right at the moment, I have a headache starting up. I am really hoping that it isn't a migraine coming on.  :Frown:

----------


## Poetess

Awesome, great, happy, artistic and whatsoever of the whole synonyms
I know how to make the dread falls!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nyx's Child

mixed...

----------


## blazeofglory

I am a bit sick today and you know what a sick man feels. I have been feeling down all day. I have a headache. Common clod is so deep and disgusting that it leads to a nauseous state. 

Yet I enjoy other things, and that is a luxury and of course advantage of being a writer over others. I can travel in ideas and imaginations despite the fact that I am physically hooked to one corner and indeed ideas are riches and I feel it palpably when I am sick and start wandering about imaginary islands and isles across physical geographies and this is indeed a bonus in life a writer gets.

Now you can imagine the state of mind I live with despite the fact that I am bedridden.

----------


## Poetess

> I can travel in ideas and imaginations despite the fact that I am physically hooked to one corner and indeed ideas are riches and I feel it palpably when I am sick and start wandering about imaginary islands and isles across physical geographies and this is indeed a bonus in life a writer gets.


This makes my mind at ease

----------


## wilbur lim

Feeling grieved.

----------


## Poetess

^^.. I have no idea, NO IDEA why I want to cry for Edgar Allan Poe`s death. His memorial is like 17 days away. I can`t stop thinking of him, what has this person done to me? I mean yes I haven`t ever seen him, but i`m solemnly attached to him.
May his soul rest in peace

----------


## blazeofglory

In point of today I have mixed feelings and a little bit exciting and a little bit panicking and of course I have today gone somewhere to meet a very old friend and we have discussions over a vareity of things and the funny things we did in togetherness. 

Now we live in a different state, and a very formal life and there dos and donts. Now we are more into reality as before we live in a domain of fancy. Everything was a mystery then. When I looked at a mountain peak I had a feeling or fancy that the peak was a meeting point or a bridge between heaven and earth. 

Now to earth or into reality I am in the habit of reasoning now, and but this ability to reason is proved to be burdensome.

Such ideas are coming all day.

----------


## Shalot

I'm feeling fanfreakintabulous

----------


## vheissu

Very energetic, but it's rainy outside and I wanted to go swimming!!!

----------


## samercury

Kind of happy- I'm home =]

----------


## white camellia

Relaxed.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tired and sore. I think I will attempt to sleep at least 10 hours tonight. Hopefully that will help with the tired issue a little bit.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Lazy.

----------


## eyemaker

wet...cold..
It's rainy here! A really cold Monday morning! :Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:

----------


## wilbur lim

I am chagrin,for I have apparently have a chronic diesease,my lungs are painful.

----------


## eyemaker

slightly injured caused by my reckless walking in the sidewalk.

----------


## Weisinheimer

stressed out and really super tired

----------


## vheissu

hungry!!! I've been looking at too many food blogs...

----------


## WhimsySA

Like my head is about to explode!

----------


## Annamariah

Hungry and stressed. I'd better start working on Russian now if I want to get any sleep this night...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Awful...I've been sick for two and a half weeks.

----------


## eyemaker

..i'm starting to get sick.. :Sick: 
I feel cold

----------


## blazeofglory

I really feel amazing this morning, and full of imaginations. My mind is roving and romaing and I do not want to rein in on it.

I do not repent over what thoughts occupy my mind and I want to break the barrier between the subconscious and conscious and I do not want to censor ideas and let ideas move uninterruptedly. 

I try to float my ideas spontenously on papaer and at times but am afriad that I can not do despite that there are slogans about the freedom to speak and write but in reality there is none. 

All kinds of limitations, restrictions or constrictions are put on us and we can not even think independently and spontenouly. Everything sufferes interpretations and when I see a beautiful dream and choose to share or relate it to some dear and near ones but they do not let me do it and they label it or tag it and finally censor it and I have really such feelings today

----------


## miss tenderness

tearful .

----------


## eyemaker

heavy-eyed

----------


## wilbur lim

My eyelids are apparently altered into leads,in addition to being melancholy,and I do not know my misgivings.All these days,I am apoplectic as I cannot find a time to read a noteworthy book.

----------


## vheissu

Sleeeeeepy. Where's my coffee?!

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I feel a little tired and have no mood to do anything at all. Yet I cannot go to bed now thinking that if I go earlier I cannot get sleep. I am really restless, thinking about what to do next.

No mood to talk to anyone. I feel pathetically bored!!!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Disturbed  :Eek:

----------


## wilbur lim

I am traumatic!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Phobic now...  :FRlol:  Believe it or not, I am currently fearing the devastation coming from my own brain.  :Tongue:  Very destructive, indeed.

----------


## vheissu

Caffeine high! I managed to stop drinking for a while, but it obviously didn't last long!

----------


## Equality72521

Upset...I now know why I don't want kids....

----------


## Poetess

^ are you a baby sitter?

I`m feeling okay, nervous a little and eating the flesh of my lip - from inside lol

----------


## ntropyincarnate

hungry, empty and weak...but amazing.

----------


## mazHur

boring!

----------


## Domer121

cannot wait to eat my chocolate cake!

----------


## ntropyincarnate

like a failure. fat and disgusting.  :Frown:

----------


## eyemaker

hot.. :Rage:

----------


## princesspoppi

sad and confused

----------


## eyemaker

somehow satisfied.

----------


## wilbur lim

Apparently I intend to commit suicide,I am chagrin!!!!

----------


## grace86

Relieved and filled with praise.

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Terrible!  :Flare:

----------


## muhsin

Shocked!

----------


## adilyoussef

Down and all negative things.

----------


## eyemaker

:Yawnb:

----------


## wilbur lim

I am assiduous,but I feel I am stupid.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Extremely sad...I found out yesterday that the horse I grew up riding past away a few days ago. I've lost an old friend...

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am feeling thrilling. It is like that we do not feel the same. No feelings can continue for long. It is short lived.

----------


## princesspoppi

Very, very tired and sore. My baby is due soon and I can't wait!

----------


## Virgil

> Very, very tired and sore. My baby is due soon and I can't wait!


Oh goodness. Best of luck and congratulations.  :Smile:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

> Very, very tired and sore. My baby is due soon and I can't wait!


A baby!!
Congratulations... that's so lovely!  :Smile: 




Umm how do I feel?

Stressed..
Too much homework.
 :Bawling:

----------


## wilbur lim

*Now,perceptions,precognitions and misgivings.*I don't know what I am imagining.

----------


## muhsin

Good!

----------


## vheissu

Very tired...I woke up at 5.30 this morning and after a taxi, a plane and two trains I'm back in the UK.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have been sleepy and took a short nap and after that I got relaxed and felt l ike scribbling a few words. 

In fact today I had to walk a lot. Today there was a public strike and there were no vehicles to go to office. I had to walk for a long time. I got exhausted. I could not sit properly.

God has been generous to me. I can sleep faster. I slept for a while and woke up afresh.

Now after the short nap I feel rejuvenated, recharged with energies. I read a book for a while. I discussed about the book with my spouse. She was waiting for a long time for me and she talked with me for a while. 

We talked about many things, her experienes in her office and about what I did all day. It had been a fun. I oftentimes like to talk about anything. I talk with anybody for hours.

One of the things I enjoy in life is to immerse myself into talks and if I have someone around I can pass hours, and at times from morning to evening and if I can do I can feel better.

I am now therefore feeling better after a prolonged talk.

----------


## samercury

slightly overwhelmed

----------


## eyemaker

great :Biggrin:  yay!

----------


## Bvalltu

crummy.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I am not feeling too well, but that has not kept me from being in an exceptionally fantastic mood tonight!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## wilbur lim

I am discernibly tensed,and yearn to kill my idiot perceptions!

----------


## princesspoppi

exhausted

----------


## wilbur lim

Today is foolhardy to feel any emotions,as today is bleak,not picturesque,not hilarious,not laudable nor accomplishable.
I solely feel angony.

----------


## eyemaker

pooped

----------


## Annamariah

Sad. My grandmother died last night  :Frown:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Sad. My grandmother died last night


I'm so sorry, Annamariah! That is sad news indeed. I felt the same way when the grandmother whom I was closest to passed away five years ago of a simple illness that was not given immediate help.

Lucky, yes. Sorry yet equally grateful for what happened to my school  :Smile:

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am feeling extremely boring and have no desires to do anything, honestly speaking. I took a short nap and after waking up I did not feel like doing anything and felt the best thing I could do is getting connected to a host of people with whom I can share all I felt. 

In fact I accept this, feeling bored, for in life one feeling is followed by another in succession and we can not do away with feeling differently.

Life is like that. Now you feel happy and now sad and one can not come without. 

I accept every thing in life. Man is born to die. For death is signalled by life despite the fact that both are entirely different things yet one can not exist without the other, for ignore life or do not accept the existence of life there is no death. 

Like wise when I feel bored I anticipate good and rejuvenating moments.

----------


## wilbur lim

I am livid and stressed. :Flare:

----------


## samercury

homesick  :Frown: 
edit- and kind of nervous

----------


## wilbur lim

Petrified.

----------


## eyemaker

moody  :Rage:

----------


## Niamh

bar exhausted from hours of travelling, i'm feeling very panicy!!!!!  :Sick:  there is a horrible possiblity that my brand new XD card that happens to have ALL my Aussie pics on it is gone faulty! :Bawling:  I'm Doomed to never be able to look back on my hol photos other than through the camera!
I dont get it! I can see the pics perfectly on the playback function of my camera but when i go to copy them to my computer i get error messeges and nothing will copy from the card. i've tried different ways and programmes and nothing is working!  :Bawling: 
I never have luck. Why do these things always happen to me! :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

Really tired.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Sad. My grandmother died last night


I'm so sorry, Annamariah. That's really sad. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.

----------


## Niamh

> Sad. My grandmother died last night


Oh i'm so sorry to read this Annamariah. ((((((hug))))))

----------


## vheissu

> Sad. My grandmother died last night


Sorry to hear that Annamariah.





> bar exhausted from hours of travelling, i'm feeling very panicy!!!!!  there is a horrible possiblity that my brand new XD card that happens to have ALL my Aussie pics on it is gone faulty! I'm Doomed to never be able to look back on my hol photos other than through the camera!
> I dont get it! I can see the pics perfectly on the playback function of my camera but when i go to copy them to my computer i get error messeges and nothing will copy from the card. i've tried different ways and programmes and nothing is working! 
> I never have luck. Why do these things always happen to me!


Oh Niamh, that's just frustrating to no end. How to you read your XD card? I mean, do you connect the camera with a USB cable to the PC or do you have a card reader?
It could be that either is faulty...not the XD card itself.
try taking it to a photographic shop. Do you have Black&Lizars in Ireland? They're usually good with dealing with digital photography.



I'm...tired. No changes there. 
Annoyed at my bank card because it is seemingly not working and I need to pay tuition fees.
And very very sad that one of my friend's sister died a few days ago. I still can't believe it, it's the first time someone close to my age that I've known for so long has passed away.

----------


## Janine

> bar exhausted from hours of travelling, i'm feeling very panicy!!!!!  there is a horrible possiblity that my brand new XD card that happens to have ALL my Aussie pics on it is gone faulty! I'm Doomed to never be able to look back on my hol photos other than through the camera!
> I dont get it! I can see the pics perfectly on the playback function of my camera but when i go to copy them to my computer i get error messeges and nothing will copy from the card. i've tried different ways and programmes and nothing is working! 
> I never have luck. Why do these things always happen to me!


Niamh, don't panic. If you can see them in the camera viewer, then they are still there. You could always take your camera to an electronics store and ask the team there why you would be having problems. Is it a new camera? or just a new XD card. Most likely it is some simply setting or something you overlooked. If you kept the card in your camera and did not abuse it, there is no problem, most likely. Maybe there is just some block on it and it can be resolved. When in question ask an expert - because those valuable photos are irreplacable. It might cost you a few dollar to get them off the card and burned onto a DVD but it will be worth it in the long run. I recently had to take my old hard-drive into the electronic's team to have all the contents burned to a DVD. My computer froze and I could not acess any of the files for copying. I could see them but the computer would not work enough to burn them or copy them. If your photos are there, they are there!

So sorry also, *Annamariah*; we have such special bonds with our grandparents. I am sure it hurts. Think now of all those precious memories with her and know she is in a place of peace.

----------


## eyemaker

lethargic :Sick:

----------


## wilbur lim

It had been a lengthy time not to be online as I have been literally sitting on that compact stool,studying!I am disillusioned!

----------


## applepie

I am a bit demoralized at the moment :Frown:  Don't know what else to call it.

----------


## blazeofglory

kind of creative moods

----------


## Niamh

am jet lagged!!!!

----------


## wilbur lim

Well,today is literally an idiot,stressful,infuriating one for I am unable to visit the library.I want to chide!In addition to examinations,this week I am inevitably going to faint and ennui!

----------


## Arcane

Emmmm,today...is imperceivable.

----------


## muhsin

Cool; thank God. Unlike yesterday.

----------


## Niamh

still sleepy....

----------


## sprinks

Hungry.

----------


## princesspoppi

tired, grumpy and hungry

----------


## Reccura

I am hating my braces at the moment.

----------


## Pensive

Butterflies in the stomach.

----------


## Niamh

still sleepy.  :Frown:

----------


## Reccura

*still hating my braces*

----------


## princesspoppi

still tired and grumpy :Bawling:

----------


## muhsin

cool...

----------


## samercury

Excited, I got the job =D (but kind of tired)

----------


## princesspoppi

That today is full of possibilities

----------


## eyemaker

...simply great! Good morning friends!  :Biggrin:

----------


## djy78usa

bummed

----------


## Remarkable

Param,param param param,param...(That is singing for happines:-))...

----------


## Virgil

Very tired and sluggish. Too much coffee yesterday and I don't want to keep adding more to my system today.

----------


## idiosynchrissy

*I feel like crap. I'm ready for the weekend.*

----------


## WhimsySA

I don't actually know... Slightly down, but I don't know why. Maybe it's school  :Frown:

----------


## motherhubbard

I feel lonely!

----------


## motherhubbard

> *I feel like crap. I'm ready for the weekend.*


you've got a long way to go! maybe the week will fly by  :Wink:

----------


## applepie

Sick, but hopeful since I seem to be better today than I was yesterday.

----------


## WhimsySA

Grumpy... There's a dark cloud over my head

----------


## Niamh

Annoyed.  :Mad:  where the hell did she put my work bag!!!

----------


## idiosynchrissy

> *I feel like crap. I'm ready for the weekend.*


*I feel a little less crappy than yesterday, but I'm still ready for the weekend.*

----------


## eyemaker

enrage with the taxi driver!  :Rage:

----------


## WhimsySA

Tired... But much better

----------


## muhsin

Quite good

----------


## princesspoppi

nostalgic

----------


## Niamh

Estatic!
I got Linda Mc sausages!!! they got them back in one of the supermarkets!  :Banana:  but they didnt have the sundried tomato ones....

----------


## pussnboots

very happy - was cleaning out one of my closets and in one of my handbags I found an American Express gift card that I forgot I had. YIPPEEE !!!!!!!!

----------


## Niamh

> very happy - was cleaning out one of my closets and in one of my handbags I found an American Express gift card that I forgot I had. YIPPEEE !!!!!!!!


now thats a rewarding clean up if ever there was one!!!!!

----------


## djy78usa

hopeful (that this beautiful weather will stick around for the long weekend)

----------


## grace86

So nervous I could vomit. I've got a date tonight. I haven't had like a real date in four years! Doesn't make it any better that it's with my coworker!!! Badddd idea...

----------


## Virgil

Exhausted. I had a tough day. Good luck Grace.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Yes best of luck Grace!

----------


## idiosynchrissy

*melancholy.....but good luck, Grace!*

----------


## grace86

Thanks guys!! I'm off to see how it goes!!  :Smile:

----------


## eyemaker

excited and exhausted.. :Frown:

----------


## WhimsySA

Nervous... Aaaaarg! Run away!  :Eek2:

----------


## Ghuyuran

drowsy

----------


## Janine

Super tired out - maybe from the cold I have had all week....

----------


## sprinks

Elated. Thought I'd be sad, but... nope!

----------


## princesspoppi

HOT!! As in temperature wise, not hot as in 'I am so hot right now!' HAHAHAHA

----------


## vheissu

I caught the cold from somewhere and now I'm just feeling  :Sick:

----------


## Virgil

Sleepy. I stayed up late last night and now I want to get back into bed.  :Frown:

----------


## Bitterfly

I also have a cold, so I feel like one heavy, hawking and sniffling head.  :Frown:

----------


## Remarkable

I feel good,I knew that I would/I'm good,so good :Biggrin: ...

----------


## Lioness_Heart

So tired...

----------


## amalia1985

Confused...

----------


## miss tenderness

Needy !

----------


## princesspoppi

Bored

----------


## Weisinheimer

pumped

----------


## Janine

Super happy tonight!!! Tomorrow I am going to see my grandbaby, Brooke. I have missed her so much lately...it has been too long, since last visit due to all of us having colds, etc.

----------


## Virgil

> Super happy tonight!!! Tomorrow I am going to see my grandbaby, Brooke. I have missed her so much lately...it has been too long, since last visit due to all of us having colds, etc.


Great to hear Janine.  :Smile:

----------


## eyemaker

a bit dizzy... I've been travellin' a lot this week..

----------


## Annamariah

Almost good  :Smile:

----------


## Epistemophile

hungry for chocolates!

----------


## Bianca Fransen

A bit tired, but also happy and content with my life :-)

----------


## muhsin

tired...

----------


## vheissu

Slightly better, think my cold is not progressing anymore. And relieved: we're finally connected on the 'net in this peculiar house! :Biggrin:

----------


## idiosynchrissy

*I am in a creepy good mood. Not sure why.*

----------


## Janine

Wonderful today! Last night I got to see my little pumpkin (my grandbaby, Brooke)....here she is being introduced to a real pumpkin - her look says it all - like this - "what the heck is this big orange thing, anyway?"

----------


## vheissu

*Janine*, that photo of Brooke is really great! She just looks so adorable! I think you interpreted her thoughts pretty well  :Biggrin: 




I'm so tired of dealing with my new flatmates...why on earth did I agree I'd be the one paying the phone/internet bill by direct debit? I'm going to change it, even if it means paying an extra 5 quid!

----------


## princesspoppi

depressed  :Bawling:

----------


## Weisinheimer

a little sick

----------


## sprinks

Excited... Nervous... Happy...

and above all, hungry!!  :Tongue:

----------


## alakungfu

refreshed in spirit, and musing intent

----------


## WhimsySA

Amazingly good actually... Must be the dancing

----------


## weltanschauung

fnord.

----------


## Ydfkdy

:Yawnb: tired

----------


## Janine

> *Janine*, that photo of Brooke is really great! She just looks so adorable! I think you interpreted her thoughts pretty well


Thanks, she is so cute now. I love how she is inquisitive and wants to touch everything. When I was feeding her her bottle she kept touching my face - that really warmed my heart. I feel so happy when I think about her.





> I'm so tired of dealing with my new flatmates...why on earth did I agree I'd be the one paying the phone/internet bill by direct debit? I'm going to change it, even if it means paying an extra 5 quid!


vheissu, sounds bad....sounds like you are being taken advantage of. I would certainly have separate phone/internet bills.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Worn out  :Frown:

----------


## Themis

I feel as if I could doze off any second. I'm pretty sure I could. I'm already yawning like a world champion. 
... and it's half past eight in the morning.

----------


## vheissu

> vheissu, sounds bad....sounds like you are being taken advantage of. I would certainly have separate phone/internet bills.


Well, although the bill comes off my account, the landlord pays me back about 90% of it (don't ask me why, I'm quite happy to have one bill payed by someone else!). 
Unfortunately we can't have separate bills for the internet and the only extra expense of this bill will be any phonecalls which will be made (for which I've asked for an analytical bill, so we can know who phoned who during the month). 
Plus, I'm the lead tennant for the deposits and I'm pretty sure they'll want their deposits back by the end of the year... :Wink: 

It's just...stressful, having to worry about my postgrad course and what is going on in the house. I want my old flatmates back!

----------


## Tournesol

I can't stop smiling! 
A coworker just passed me and said 'Why on earth are you smiling to yourself?!'

I met someone new on Sunday night, and so far it's been nice...really nice. We chatted on the phone all the way to work...I wish that my route to work was longer than 30 mins *sigh*..we'd get to chat longer. [I think I'm on a high! ;-)

----------


## Remarkable

Can't complain!Except for a small detail that I MIGHT be able to fix,everything is going great!

----------


## Cailin

In a state of shock

----------


## pussnboots

crampy!!!

----------


## princesspoppi

frustrated!

----------


## alakungfu

uncomfortable

----------


## LadyWentworth

Not as worn out but still very tired.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy.

----------


## muhsin

Cool!!!

----------


## Madhuri

I have a very very very very bad headache  :Sick:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Shannanigan

decisive, no wait, indecisive, but kind of decisive, you know?

Indecisive. Hmph.

----------


## islandclimber

really sick  :Frown:

----------


## alakungfu

reassured

----------


## samercury

feverish

----------


## princesspoppi

happy! (I am eating chocolate)

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I have a very very very very bad headache


 :Frown:  That is too bad. I hope that you feel better pretty soon.




> happy! (I am eating chocolate)


Unhappy. (I am not eating chocolate)  :Bawling:

----------


## Themis

Sad.  :Frown:

----------


## Janine

Like I have chronic fatique. I could just fall asleep this very moment. I want to stay up to watch SNL, darn...I will have to pep up first.

----------


## samercury

Pretty psyched right now!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lion Heart

Bored.

----------


## Madhuri

> That is too bad. I hope that you feel better pretty soon.


Its gone after a good night sleep  :Smile:

----------


## eyemaker

jaded for weeks... :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

Enthusiastic and optimistic and a word that I can't remember but it starts with the letter a  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## alakungfu

put together, like I'm supposed to do something today, only I don't remember what it was

----------


## Niamh

Stuffed up, sick and sad.

----------


## Domer121

^^Im sorry Niamh  :Frown: 

I am just feeling very confused about many things...

----------


## muhsin

Good...

----------


## maraki16

weard...mixed emotions

----------


## Annamariah

I have a sore throat and no energy for homework.

----------


## browneyedbailey

Ah, as do I. Sore Throat, fever, stomache ache........

----------


## vheissu

Very upset about the current _'flatmate situation'_: I wish he would just leave!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Its gone after a good night sleep


Oh, that is good news.  :Smile:  I know how horrible a truly bad headache can be. I have been getting a lot lately.  :Frown: 



Tired, tired, tired, tired!!! Also extremely frustrated!!! It was a very bad day.  :Bawling:

----------


## maraki16

good....(?)

----------


## Niamh

I hate head colds!  :Frown:

----------


## Annamariah

I had a little adventure involving strong wind, kayaks, ports and barbed wire today... It's still a bit surreal.

Other than that I feel disappointed with too many things.

----------


## glory

I could feel better. Writing blogs on here does help.

----------


## sprinks

Very tired. A little anxious. It'll be an interesting few days...

----------


## glory

> Very tired. A little anxious. It'll be an interesting few days...



Yup, mischief night will soon be among us :Biggrin:  i bought eggs a few days before, to make sure the stores weren't susicious when i bought 4 packs of toilet people and around 10 cartons of eggs. Now i feel better. :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Depressed. For some reason today was an extremely depressing day.  :Frown:

----------


## princesspoppi

whatever

----------


## muhsin

Afraid...

----------


## princesspoppi

unreasonably grumpy

----------


## Niamh

I am feeling too many things right now. Anger, guilt, betrayal, sadness, hurt, stupidity, panic, stress. too many things at once.

----------


## muhsin

Cool...

----------


## maraki16

ok!fine

----------


## Scheherazade

Lazy



__________________

----------


## pussnboots

a little nervous

----------


## manolia

crap  :Sick:

----------


## islandclimber

exhausted, sore and hung over

----------


## Janine

Tired, but I wish to do something constructive today....

----------


## Niamh

relieved.

----------


## Midnight_Star

Tired.

----------


## Annamariah

Exhausted but hopeful too.

----------


## Scheherazade

Puzzled.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy.

----------


## Lily Adams

Sad and lonely. I hate how these school breaks do this to me.

----------


## Niamh

> Sad and lonely. I hate how these school breaks do this to me.


*hugs lily* you are not alone sweetie! you can come on here and you have all of us!

----------


## Madhuri

dizzy.....

----------


## dodong

sleepy

----------


## muhsin

Same here, dodong.

----------


## Lily Adams

> *hugs lily* you are not alone sweetie! you can come on here and you have all of us!


Thank you.  :Smile:  I know. *hugs everyone*

----------


## islandclimber

bored bored bored

----------


## Sarasvati21

lonesome, and a bit dull

----------


## maraki16

ill...(sick with the flu!) but still strong!!!!!!!!!! :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## TheInsomniac

The feeling im having is wierd, nostalgia just isnt what it used to be. 

Every action i take, it seems im viewing myself from across the room. Extreme agitation with my eyes, and my brain feels like mush(end year exams :s). Still physically strong and wide awake, but hey.. thats insomnia!

----------


## muhsin

Tired; like I was beaten-up.

----------


## pussnboots

Blah!!! looks like it is going to rain all day

----------


## TheInsomniac

Its 1:09am and im wide awake, with no signs of being tired, and my heart slightly hurts. Is this bad? lol

----------


## Annamariah

My medication makes me a bit tired and disoriented, but other than that it really works and I feel better than I've felt for a long time.

----------


## vheissu

English rainy weather has officially started here: it's cold, wet and I can't be bothered with it!

----------


## pussnboots

I'm pissed. Have no land line due to storm. Thank god for cell phones!!!

----------


## eyemaker

relieved...thank God!  :Smile:

----------


## djy78usa

I have mixed feelings today. I'm kind of bummed because the Rays just lost the World Series. At the same time, I'm happy they were even playing in the Series after 10 years of being the worst team in baseball.

I'm also stoked because I am being promoted to Staff Sergeant tomorrow morning!

----------


## maraki16

weard...

----------


## Themis

Really, really bad. We've got 16°C here and yesterday we had 5°C! And I had to choose yesterday to drink some schnaps. The result is terrible.
... and I've got to be at a lecture in ten minutes.  :Bawling:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Extremely tired and not looking forward to work. My job is pretty miserable when I'm really tired. Bring on the coffee.

----------


## Annamariah

With this medication I just can't seem to get anything done, I'm just so damn tired all the time  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

Bit queasy. Was in town today, and went for lunch with my mother. MEal started off fine. Had irish salmon cooked in ginger and soya, and served on a bed of honey and coriander singapore style noodles. the salmon was on skewers, and was lovley...until i got to the bigger chunks of salmon which was half cooked.
I didnt have to pay for my meal in the end because of this, but i feel queasy now.... :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

Half cooked fish...yuck! Hope you feel better Niamh!


I'm so glad it's FINALLY Friday.... :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Frustrated. My computer has a virus on it.  :Bawling:  Irritated. I just want it to be "right" again because I hate having to go to my brother's and use his computer.

----------


## Goodfella

Happy!

----------


## dodong

happy...excited for our trip tomorrow...

----------


## islandclimber

Hungover beyond belief.. The light is hurting my eyes... Anyone have a good cure that doesn't involve drinking more? haha

----------


## Janine

Heard tomato juice is suppose to work - well, maybe...or is it orange juice....


I feel rather good today. We got that silly extra hour sleep last night (daylight's saving time change) and even though I was up way later than I anticipated, and hardly took advantage of it, I feel like I slept well, for a change.

----------


## pussnboots

> I have mixed feelings today. I'm kind of bummed because the Rays just lost the World Series. At the same time, I'm happy they were even playing in the Series after 10 years of being the worst team in baseball.
> 
> I'm also stoked because I am being promoted to Staff Sergeant tomorrow morning!


Congratulations on your promotion.

----------


## Virgil

> I have mixed feelings today. I'm kind of bummed because the Rays just lost the World Series. At the same time, I'm happy they were even playing in the Series after 10 years of being the worst team in baseball.
> 
> I'm also stoked because I am being promoted to Staff Sergeant tomorrow morning!


Outstanding! Congratulations.

----------


## Scheherazade

Tired.

----------


## eyemaker

lazy.

----------


## Virgil

Down.

----------


## Janine

industrious

----------


## pussnboots

> industrious


sounds like you were a busy little beaver. what did you do ?

----------


## RG57

Sleepy

----------


## samercury

Really nervous

----------


## motherhubbard

a little cranky and highly stressed out

----------


## Weisinheimer

worried and excited and stressed and happy

----------


## LadyWentworth

Nervous

----------


## Virgil

Proud.

----------


## eyemaker

woozy

----------


## muhsin

Cool!!!

----------


## TheFifthElement

Space monkey

----------


## pokefreak

School sucks! :P

----------


## Scheherazade

Underwater without an oxygen tank.

----------


## Sancho

I'm like Tony the Tiger today: I feel grrrreaaat!
It's election day - finally.

----------


## papayahed

Surprisingly excited.

----------


## Niamh

headache!
Laughed so much at my parents, my head now hurts.

----------


## Weisinheimer

overwhelmed

----------


## eyemaker

feverished

----------


## browneyedbailey

Wonderfull...........  :Wink:

----------


## Shalot

omg the election it's so historical I just can't stand it I'm so excited I'm staying up all night maybe there will be celebrations in the street maybe I should call into work tomorrow i'm out of beer I need to go buy some more beer but i should ride my bike because i'm too drunk to drive the car, does it still count as dui if you're on a bike or is it just drunk in public if i wear a lot of perfume and chew gum no one will know why is my brother so stupid

----------


## papayahed

> omg the election it's so historical I just can't stand it I'm so excited I'm staying up all night maybe there will be celebrations in the street maybe I should call into work tomorrow i'm out of beer I need to go buy some more beer but i should ride my bike because i'm too drunk to drive the car, does it still count as dui if you're on a bike or is it just drunk in public if *i wear a lot of perfume and chew gum no one will know why is my brother so stupid*


 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol: fun. 

(I'm working on a few beers myself.)

----------


## Sancho

Woo-hoo,
I feel better than I've felt in eight years.
Ah, what the hell, I feel better than I've felt for 48 years!

----------


## Dark Muse

Super totally Awsome now that Obama is the president

----------


## papayahed

I'll drink to that.

----------


## Sancho

Prost,
Sante,
Bottom's up.

----------


## eyemaker

Toast!  :Smile:

----------


## Sancho

After President Obama's acceptance speech, I feel even better now than I felt two hours ago, which at the time, was the best I've ever felt. Lordy-lordy-lordy, what a great day.

----------


## Janine

Ditto! I feel good, but now I am tired out totally - drained from over-excitement....but that is a good tired!




> sounds like you were a busy little beaver. what did you do ?


Sorry, pussnboots, I never noticed your question. I didn't do anything 'earth-shattering', but uploaded a lot of photos to Snapfish - fixed them, added decorative borders/shared with friends;... and also I uploaded a ton of artist's pictures to Photobucket and felt like I was really getting stuff done - well, that is on the computer/the forum...have you been to visit the new Children's illustration thread yet? well, I felt 'industrious' on here, but...forget about the housework, etc; also all the emails I am behind on, including yours...so sorry, I always get side-tracked. :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

Am sleepy! Why do people insist on ringing you and waking you up!!!! Now i gotta get up and go to work.....

----------


## sprinks

Tired.

----------


## Remarkable

Politically great(since my emotions are very often related to politics,I'm great too)but she is unfourtunately suffering from PED(which seems very weird said here  :Smile:  )...

----------


## Janine

...feeling good in 'spirit' today, but bad physically; this humidity is making me really ill.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Excellent. I got 100% on my physics quiz and it was 20 degrees today!

----------


## Virgil

> Excellent. I got 100% on my physics quiz and it was 20 degrees today!


20 degrees. That's 70F. Very warm for Canada. Now don't you wish global warming was real?  :Biggrin:  Great job on your physics quiz.

----------


## Dark Muse

Well my feelings of happiness for the victory for my country (wow, never thought I would say those words for as long as I lived) 

has been marred by my shame for my state. California of all places decided to allow religion to dictate discriminatory laws by passing the state constitutional ban on gay marriage

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> 20 degrees. That's 70F. Very warm for Canada. Now don't you wish global warming was real?  Great job on your physics quiz.


Thanks you! And yes, that is extremely warm for november! Last week I was wearing my wool winter coat! After tomorrow it gets cold again though...

----------


## Within Me

refreshed and ready to study !

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm OK. But a little in pain. Both of my knees and my shoulder hurts. This is a sign of definite snow coming!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I'm OK. But a little in pain. Both of my knees and my shoulder hurts. This is a sign of definite snow coming!


Do your knees get sore when the weather is wet too? Mine do because of the lovely early on-setting of arthritis.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Do your knees get sore when the weather is wet too? Mine do because of the lovely early on-setting of arthritis.


Oh, it can be terrible. I remember when I was 13 or so I went to see this show. It was a very damp evening. When I got home, I couldn't even cover up because my knees were so bad. In fact, I had to wear a nightgown because the pajama pants hurt my knees. It was so cold that night, too, and I couldn't cover up. It was so bad that my mom let me stay home from school the next day because I didn't sleep from the pain. That was the worst. But, yes, wet weather is the worst. Humidity, dampness, rain and snow. None of it is pleasant. I worked with someone that thought that was all a myth. Do you believe that?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Oh, it can be terrible. I remember when I was 13 or so I went to see this show. It was a very damp evening. When I got home, I couldn't even cover up because my knees were so bad. In fact, I had to wear a nightgown because the pajama pants hurt my knees. It was so cold that night, too, and I couldn't cover up. It was so bad that my mom let me stay home from school the next day because I didn't sleep from the pain. That was the worst. But, yes, wet weather is the worst. Humidity, dampness, rain and snow. None of it is pleasant. I worked with someone that thought that was all a myth. Do you believe that?



A MYTH!?! After watching my mother hobble around for years whenever it rained and now that I feel it too, hearing that just makes me want to throw things. Oh my, though, mine aren't nearly as bad as yours. They got way worse last year though because I was living on the fourth floor of a building with no elevator so every time I had to leave (which was multiple times daily for classes) I had to go up and down a lot of stairs. At one point I had frozen lasagnas on each knee to bring down the swelling because they had stopped bending all together.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> A MYTH!?! After watching my mother hobble around for years whenever it rained and now that I feel it too, hearing that just makes me want to throw things.


And isn't this a perfect example of someone being stupid just because?  :Smile: 




> Oh my, though, mine aren't nearly as bad as yours. They got way worse last year though because I was living on the fourth floor of a building with no elevator so every time I had to leave (which was multiple times daily for classes) I had to go up and down a lot of stairs. At one point I had frozen lasagnas on each knee to bring down the swelling because they had stopped bending all together.


I am sorry to hear that, though. I know that my mother's knees ended up so bad (I think her hip was affected, too, because of this) because of where she used to work. She was a waitress. There were these incredibly high back steps that she would have to go up and down to get into the basement every night. I think that played a major part in the way that her knees are now. Unless someone experiences this they have NO idea how bad it can truly be!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> And isn't this a perfect example of someone being stupid just because? 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear that, though. I know that my mother's knees ended up so bad (I think her hip was affected, too, because of this) because of where she used to work. She was a waitress. There were these incredibly high back steps that she would have to go up and down to get into the basement every night. I think that played a major part in the way that her knees are now. Unless someone experiences this they have NO idea how bad it can truly be!


Ooh that's terrible. My mom's are simply from inherited arthritis, and then she topped it off by being a nurse so she's on her feet all the time. My whole family has bad knees.

----------


## islandclimber

arthritis is terrible, my grandma has osteo arthritis in her hands and knees and hips quite bad.. she has had 2 hip replacements now..

I have a bit in my hands, especially when it is damp out, and when the seasons change, it always appears.. I think the rain's effect on joints is due to dampness and changing barometric pressure in the air... but my fingers sweel up quite a bit and it gets sore to close them.. not unbearable though... I am not sure whether climbing helps or hinders... my brother has it much worse as his knuckles end up like doubled in size... 

sorry to hear about your knees..  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> arthritis is terrible, my grandma has osteo arthritis in her hands and knees and hips quite bad.. she has had 2 hip replacements now..
> 
> I have a bit in my hands, especially when it is damp out, and when the seasons change, it always appears.. I think the rain's effect on joints is due to dampness and changing barometric pressure in the air... but my fingers sweel up quite a bit and it gets sore to close them.. not unbearable though... I am not sure whether climbing helps or hinders... my brother has it much worse as his knuckles end up like doubled in size... 
> 
> sorry to hear about your knees..


The hands would be bad, especially if you like climbing. I think to a point it would be helpful, but then it would be bad if excessive. It's bad if you let the joints just remain stationary- they get more sore. And yes, I believe you're right about barametric pressure changes. I'm studying barametric pressure in physics right now :Rolleyes:

----------


## Janine

> The hands would be bad, especially if you like climbing. I think to a point it would be helpful, but then it would be bad if excessive. It's bad if you let the joints just remain stationary- they get more sore. And yes, I believe you're right about barametric pressure changes. I'm studying barametric pressure in physics right now


Sorry to hear that *islandclimber*; that type of arthritis is difficult to deal with I understand and quite painful; that is a bummer for you who likes to be so active. I hope the climbing helps and does not hinder you. I also agree with you and **Classic** about the changes in the season and temperatures/barometric pressure. I always have problems with low fronts and humid periods myself. In fact, just last night I had a flairup of symptoms; yesterday it was so damp/humid here. I would be interested in knowing more about your study in school, **Classic** - I swear my whole body is a kind of barometer. 

I woke up suddenly, after finally falling asleep last night, and oddly enough, I had developed a dry eye erosion (right eye); I get these sometimes. It is super painful right now. I may be be off the computer most, or the rest of the day. Odd, that it happened when it was so damp out, but it seems to be the case sometimes; could that be due to the barometric pressure, do you think? Quess I came in here for sympathy. Pain is a miserable thing, isn't it?

----------


## islandclimber

> Sorry to hear that *islandclimber*; that type of arthritis is difficult to deal with I understand and quite painful; that is a bummer for you who likes to be so active. I hope the climbing helps and does not hinder you. I also agree with you and **Classic** about the changes in the season and temperatures/barometric pressure. I always have problems with low fronts and humid periods myself. In fact, just last night I had a flairup of symptoms; yesterday it was so damp/humid here. I would be interested in knowing more about your study in school, **Classic** - I swear my whole body is a kind of barometer. 
> 
> I woke up suddenly, after finally falling asleep last night, and oddly enough, I had developed a dry eye erosion (right eye); I get these sometimes. It is super painful right now. I may be be off the computer most, or the rest of the day. Odd, that it happened when it was so damp out, but it seems to be the case sometimes; could that be due to the barometric pressure, do you think? Quess I came in here for sympathy. Pain is a miserable thing, isn't it?



You have my sympathy Janine.. and a hug  :Smile: .. Pain for the most part is a miserable thing... 

and right now I am bored..

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Feel better Janine!!

Bored also...and extremely tired...

----------


## RG57

Content

----------


## Scheherazade

restless

----------


## sprinks

tired.

----------


## Nightshade

cold... :Cold:  and hungry I think I will raid my youngest sisters choclate cereal stash... for somthing differnt for breakfast...yummmmmm :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Extremely bored. Not with LitNet, of course  :Smile: , but with life today.  :Frown:

----------


## Janine

distressed

----------


## LadyWentworth

At the moment I am very, very cold!!!  :Cold:  I turned down the heat (which wasn't even set too high) because it was so hot in here. Now that I turned it down by _one_ degree, it is freezing in here!!  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

> At the moment I am very, very cold!!!  I turned down the heat (which wasn't even set too high) because it was so hot in here. Now that I turned it down by _one_ degree, it is freezing in here!!


doh! I hate when that happens.

----------


## Bitterfly

Tired, restless, anxious, but not unhappy.  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Cool!!!

----------


## Tournesol

I feel very giggly...

----------


## Domer121

I don't feel too chipper because my wisdom teeth are coming in and i haven't been able to eat much in days.... but there is always something to be happy about :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Sharp. I can't wait for my quarterly briefing to management today. I am going to wow them.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Sleepy, but whats new!  :Tongue:

----------


## pussnboots

pissed!!

----------


## Within Me

Dizzy , very very good !

----------


## alakungfu

like I always feel on the first day it snows, special and/or innocent, take your pick

----------


## Scheherazade

Like I always feel on the first day of the week; exhausted, tired, lazy and/or fed up. Take your pick! 

 :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Anxious!

----------


## muhsin

Shocked!

----------


## Cailin

Soporific!

----------


## sprinks

Tired, but elated  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

alone

----------


## mickitaz

grumpy. I woke up to the second floor blaring music. And to make matters worse.. my next store neighbor's dogs were barking incessantly like hyenias. Not a good start.

----------


## Within Me

worried !

----------


## Janine

awful; called my doctor's office and they promised to call me back. They close at 5 so now it is 6:39; I would assume they are not calling. I am really fed-up with the treatment I have been getting there lately. I just need a prescription filled - don't know what the big deal is.

----------


## Within Me

i`m sorry to hear that Janine !
That`s annoying !

----------


## LadyWentworth

Not too good.  :Frown:

----------


## Janine

I am still not really good; it is raining today. The doctor's nurse did finally call me back late, but I guess she was in somewhat of a rush to get out of the office by then; however, the good news is that she did order me the medication I needed last night; she did speak to me for a few minutes and was understanding; and she since I have an appointment with my dr next week, we determined I can get more help then. This medication will get me to next Thurs. Hopefully my doctor can come up with something new to set me back on course. The medication helped me sleep a little better last night. I need to rest and get a lot better than this, though. Thanks, *Within Me*, for your sweet understanding.

What is wrong *Lady Wentworth?* PM me or email me, I am always good for sympathy. My PM box is full though - 98%. I have to clear it out sometime today...ugh..

----------


## Domer121

My Wisdom teeth are coming in, so not good at all... :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

really sore. and mad at myself. I crashed our car today. Totaled it. I feel horrible. and I gotta work a double shift tomorrow. ugh ugh ugh.

----------


## Virgil

> really sore. and mad at myself. I crashed our car today. Totaled it. I feel horrible. and I gotta work a double shift tomorrow. ugh ugh ugh.


Oh my God, Weisy. That is terrible. I'm glad you are ok. I hope everyone esle was too.

----------


## eyemaker

I have to visit my doctor today. I'm not quite feeling well.  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Restless!! 

Excited for tomorrow though :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

Very tired.

----------


## sprinks

Quite simply, I'm a mess.

----------


## muhsin

Am sorry Janine. Wish you speedy recovery.

Am feeling alright!

----------


## Pensive

Surprised at myself.

Probably my friend was right how a person like me who loved parties could say no so easily to that one. Maybe I have started liking the introverted life now...

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Oh my God, Weisy. That is terrible. I'm glad you are ok. I hope everyone esle was too.


No other cars were involved. Just me and my brother who was with me. My brother wasn't even sore. no bruises or anything. I hurt almost everywhere. especially my back and neck. I'm experiencing the worst stiff-neck I've ever had in my life.

----------


## Guinivere

Happy. I just got back from the library with a bag full of books. 

Happy, happy, happy.

----------


## Cailin

Relieved...... you have no idea how much

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Glorious
 :Biggrin:

----------


## islandclimber

I wonder why??  :Wink: 

I am feeling pretty good myself, just a little tired..

----------


## sprinks

I feel horrible

----------


## LadyWentworth

A big mixture of emotions because of so many different things. I am upset over one thing. I am relieved and hopeful over another. I am also extrememly exhausted on top of everything else. Plus, I am a little puzzled because everytime I take deep breath it hurts under my arm.  :Confused:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm also extremely tired...two hours of sleep last night hahaha

----------


## subterranean

SOOO freaki' tired. I cleaned out my apartment (after being left for a month), dusting, sweeping, mopping....now I got the bathroom left to be cleaned  :Bawling:

----------


## amalia1985

miserable

----------


## sprinks

optimistic!

----------


## Vincent Black

ambivalent.

----------


## Pensive

Lamentful.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

If I was glorious before, I don't think there's a word for what I am right now.

----------


## vheissu

I feel...bored actually. Need to find something to do!!

----------


## islandclimber

so tired yet still so awake and so completely happy..

----------


## sprinks

content

----------


## LadyWentworth

As good as I possibly can be!  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Weary

----------


## Virgil

Stressed. Brought work home on the weekend.  :Sick:  Needs to get done.  :Crash:

----------


## sprinks

A little anxious, about people and exams!

----------


## eyemaker

worried.. I had my first long-quiz yesterday.

----------


## sprinks

Great!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Dead to the world haha

----------


## LadyWentworth

Kind of miserable. But I will live.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Brain dead tired. Urrgh.

----------


## islandclimber

we had a 24 hour power outage, so I am drunk.. but really warm by my fireplace!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

I kinda feel like my world is falling apart.

----------


## eyemaker

> I kinda feel like my world is falling apart.


I feel sad for you Weis. I hope everything would be okay :Smile:  I've felt that also countless of times, that's why i can sympathize in your desolation.

----------


## alakungfu

I am presently feeling very gunshy of Amazon.com. I find it almost impossible to find any item that will ship to Canada.

----------


## eyemaker

delighted!  :Wink:  It's a nice day for me! Time check- 12:50 here in the Philippines :Wink:  Time for me to have my lunch :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

tired, so going to bed

----------


## Remarkable

I'm sick,I have a bad cold,but I'm happy and relaced with everything!

----------


## Weisinheimer

worried. I think my back pain is getting worse.

----------


## Niamh

am absoloutely exhaused!  :Bawling:

----------


## Weisinheimer

horrible. Bad stuff just keeps happening.  :Bawling:

----------


## Virgil

Good. My presentation went well though not perfect. Electronic media problems.  :Bawling:  God I hate technology.  :Biggrin:  But good feedback nonetheless.

----------


## Janine

*Virgil,* that is great to hear. 


My health issue is still touch and go; but I am relaxing tonight and watching Hitchcock's "Rebecca" and enjoying it very much; been years since I saw it. I go to my doctor tomorrow; hope she can suggest something new. Hope to stop at my son's after and see my grandbaby, Brooke, so I am happy anticipating that event.

----------


## LadyWentworth

:Sick:  Nothing more needs to be said.  :Sick:

----------


## eyemaker

thirsty.. I'm still waiting for my friend to come up here and bring some cold drinks. :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Wow...

----------


## sprinks

I hope all those who are sick or injured are getting better!! And I feel happy for Virgil!  :Biggrin:  Nice work  :Smile: .

But I, myself, today feel... passionate. Determined. Optimistic. And a little angry I suppose, which is getting mixed up in all those other emotions!

----------


## Niamh

my right ear feels funny and that makes me feel funny because its like i've got cotton in my ear.  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I hope you feel better soon, Niamh.

I feel pretty hopeless right now.

----------


## tiny explorer

im inlove and somehow confused!!

----------


## SpurYourImagina

Energetic. I'm almost finished with my second cup of coffee.



> I hope you feel better soon, Niamh.
> 
> I feel pretty hopeless right now.


I hope you get better. I'll pray for you. I like your avatar pic by the way.  :Smile:

----------


## eyemaker

Tired

----------


## Scheherazade

buoyant

----------


## papayahed

relieved? after the last two weeks vacation begins in just a few hours.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> I hope you get better. I'll pray for you. I like your avatar pic by the way.


Thanks. and welcome to the forums.

----------


## pussnboots

I'm in cleaning mode today. My bedroom is long overdue.

----------


## SpurYourImagina

Grrrreeeat! It's Friday, and I won't have a job after 5PM, and I don't have sh** to do.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Sour...

----------


## Themis

Sad.

My oculist is no clairvoyant and thinks that's the correct answer when asked if my already pretty poor eyesight would stop worsening any time soon.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Ill to the point where I've been laying on the floor moaning and running back and forth to the loo in regular intervals. Yuck.

----------


## Janine

Not good physically, but I can deal with it. I am great mentally, since last evening, I saw my baby grand-daughter and we had a great time together. She is the love of my life!




> I'm in cleaning mode today. My bedroom is long overdue.


Bet mine is even longer overdue. The dust is bad now. I purchased a dustbuster/cordless yesterday with a flip down crevice tool for tight places. I need to charge it up and then I will attack the dust headon. At least that will be a start. It got beyond regular dusting and polishing - hope this is a big help and firstg step forward.

----------


## Niamh

Down...

----------


## Janine

sorry to hear it Niamh...hope you are 'up' soon...

----------


## Madhuri

sick  :Sick:  thats how I have been feeling for the past 3 weeks.... visited docs...spent so much of money....and am still feeling the same......I wish I could go somewhere and die......  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Aww, that's sounds terrible Maddie. I hope you're feeling better soon.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Kind of miserable. I'm just so, so tired. I haven't been feeling so hot lately. There are a bunch of other things to add to my misery, but I won't get into any of that. But to top off everything else in life, I haven't had a Coke in 8 days! Not even a Mountain Dew. NO soda at all. The Coke issue is the worst of it!! It is absolutely killing me!!!  :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## Janine

> Kind of miserable. I'm just so, so tired. I haven't been feeling so hot lately. There are a bunch of other things to add to my misery, but I won't get into any of that. But to top off everything else in life, I haven't had a Coke in 8 days! Not even a Mountain Dew. NO soda at all. The Coke issue is the worst of it!! It is absolutely killing me!!!


*Lady Wentworth,* Sorry to hear you feel so poorly. Why did you stop drinking Coke, just curious? I drink some soda occasionally; but I haven't lately, since I feel too ill now to drink it. I use an over-the-counter de-acidifier in it, called Prelief. You can find it online or in some stores. I found it in Walgreens. It works really well. I have cut back to half a mug of coffee each morning. Anyway, cutting back on caffeine should be gradual, or you will get a dull, or even severe headache.

I feel happy today, since my grand-daughter came to visit last night. :Smile:  It was just great. She is so entertaining now and so lovable - she cuddles up to you and it makes my heart melt. Also, she gave me a big smile when she saw me again. That too, is a heart melting moment. She is the love of my life!

I don't feel well physically though...same old story...so I am just muddling through and hope to get some better, if I take it a little easy today....maybe watch a movie tonight...

----------


## LadyWentworth

> *Lady Wentworth,* Sorry to hear you feel so poorly. Why did you stop drinking Coke, just curious? I drink some soda occasionally; but I haven't lately, since I feel too ill now to drink it. I use an over-the-counter de-acidifier in it, called Prelief. You can find it online or in some stores. I found it in Walgreens. It works really well. I have cut back to half a mug of coffee each morning. Anyway, cutting back on caffeine should be gradual, or you will get a dull, or even severe headache.


I just stopped because I have been having too many "problems" going on with me lately and I figured that I will hold off drinking soda for awhile. But you know what? I saw that Prelief stuff at Walgreens yesterday. There was only one left and I figured that people bought it because it really worked. I didn't but it, though. But since you say that it works, I guess I will give it a try.  :Smile:  As for cutting out the caffeine, soda never really had a major effect on me. At least not obvious (I do find that I am getting very irritable and I desperately want at least one swig of soda!). But I have no headaches or anything like that. I get headaches all the time. So if I got one today, it may have come from that, but I wouldn't be sure. I cut my soda-drinking down to one can a day a few years ago already. I basically only drink it with supper. But I went cold turkey this time. That has been hard. So, I will confess to taking a sip today. Not a whole can. Just a sip. Shhh....Don't tell anyone.  :Smile:  It is so strange because the soda actually felt "sharp" on my tongue because I am not used to it.  :Tongue:  Oh, I will go back to drinking it. Just not right now.  :Smile: 


I am OK today. My back aches a little today.  :Frown:  Other than that I am OK, physically. Mentally - that is another story.  :Smile:

----------


## eyemaker

pissed off

----------


## LadyWentworth

_MISERABLE!!!!_ :Bawling:  I was out just a little while ago shoveling and putting salt down. The snow will melt eventually sometime this week but I need it good for tonight and tomorrow. So I needed to clean it up. It wasn't a lot of snow but it was wet, heavy snow. So now my arm hurts.  :Frown:  It isn't incredibly cold out, but I had frostbite on my thighs and my fingers. So any time I spend out in colder weather isn't fun. I think it has already done damage to me. I am literally sitting here shivering as I am typing this. There seems to be nothing that I can do to warm myself up.  :Cold:  Oh, this isn't good at all.  :Frown:

----------


## Janine

> _MISERABLE!!!!_ I was out just a little while ago shoveling and putting salt down. The snow will melt eventually sometime this week but I need it good for tonight and tomorrow. So I needed to clean it up. It wasn't a lot of snow but it was wet, heavy snow. So now my arm hurts.  It isn't incredibly cold out, but I had frostbite on my thighs and my fingers. So any time I spend out in colder weather isn't fun. I think it has already done damage to me. I am literally sitting here shivering as I am typing this. There seems to be nothing that I can do to warm myself up.  Oh, this isn't good at all.


No, the appearance of snow for you is like a bomb going off. I feel really bad for you. I know winter has to be hard there and frigid. Did you connect yet with the snowplow guy? Is the concert tonight? I hope you have a great time. Drink something warm and turn the heat up a bit if even for a short time to warm up. I get chilly sometimes and can't get warm either. You need to move south, *Lady Wentworth!*

I am feeling dreadful today, but tomorrow I get a second treatment at my doctors. God only knows if that will even help; last time I thought it may have made me worse, but I will try it for one round of the medication: three treatments and then go from there. At least, I get one day of relief, tomorrow.

----------


## grace86

> im inlove and somehow confused!!


I know exactly what you mean.  :Wink:

----------


## weltanschauung

herdsmen annoy the hell out of me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjMRgT5o-Ig

----------


## Weisinheimer

I feel numb

----------


## eyemaker

in a haze.. :Frown:

----------


## alakungfu

impressed by the abiding quality of true art

----------


## Englishrose

unsteady

----------


## SpurYourImagina

My car is in the tow yard. I don't know how I am going to pay rent next month. There's no food in the refridgerator. I feel GREAT!  :Smile: 

I wish physical well-being to all of those who seem to lack it. I'll keep you in my prayers.

----------


## Themis

Fidgety. Like I need to throw up. A bit dizzy. And I've no idea why  :Sick:

----------


## Virgil

> Fidgety. Like I need to throw up. A bit dizzy. And I've no idea why


Pregnant?  :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

> Pregnant?


Not that I know of  :Wink:

----------


## eyemaker

in high spirits.. :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm so-so. There is really no other way to describe it but that way.  :Smile:

----------


## alakungfu

I'm in two minds about what to do next.

----------


## Niamh

cranky and sleepy due to lack of sleep caused my massive toothache which in turn agrivated my sore ear. :Bawling:

----------


## sprinks

:Frown:  oh I hope you feel better soon Niamh!  :Smile: 

I feel great, happy, content, but *tired*!!

----------


## Niamh

Thanks Sprinks. Gonna go see dreaded Dentist on monday. Shes going to kill me when she sees the state of my teeth!  :Blush:  have refused to go for a year and half after what happened the last time i went. *cringes*

----------


## Tournesol

> cranky and sleepy due to lack of sleep caused my massive toothache which in turn agrivated my sore ear.


Go bravely, Niamh.

I wore braces for 5 years, and retainers for another two years.. I'm quite familiar with dentists and orthodontists. 


I'm feeling quite relaxed and happy today: 
I'm home from work, I've no classes to teach today. 
I'm in my nightie, and listening to my favourite UB40 tunes....ahhhh...so relaxed and calm!!!

----------


## alakungfu

I feel surprised that I got my Christmas shopping done in one day.

----------


## Virgil

Angry at what happened in Mumbai and determined to contnue the fight.

----------


## alakungfu

a little mystified about why it didn't happen to me; after all, I didn't do anything to stop it

----------


## Dr. Hill

Sick and hungry, a little delirious. Slept over at my friend's house last night and watched movies straight through the night. Energy drinks, believe it or not, are not nutritious. I feel like I have scurvy.

----------


## sprinks

Optimistic  :Smile:

----------


## %EmoOo%

happy mood :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Stressed out. I should be happy, I got an interview. But mostly I'm just nervous.

----------


## Equality72521

tired and drained like you wouldn't believe

----------


## Janine

Feel I am trying to catch up - sort of being torn between so many interesting things and attempting to tackle each of them, one at a time....I will get there...I think, there is 'hope', if I don't let myself get overwhelmed.

----------


## muhsin

Tired but had to work. Oops!

----------


## Annamariah

Tired, tired, and did I mention tired?

----------


## mercy_mankind

Happy&Sad
Happy because my friend went to do pilgrimage in Mecca. Sad because i'm not there with her.

----------


## muhsin

Quite funny, mercy mankind. By Allah's grace we would attend next year.

Am feeling cool, but still tired!

----------


## mercy_mankind

> Quite funny, mercy mankind. By Allah's grace we would attend next year.
> 
> Am feeling cool, but still tired!


I know it is funny to be happy&sad at the same time :Smile: , but that's my feelings. And Ameen.

----------


## Janine

Physically terrible - found out now I contracted an actual bladder infection...I am on antibiotics. I think the doctor's nurse actually gave this to me, giving me a treatment; she could have been more sanitary. I am disgusted with doctors, insurance, and my drugstore! I have 'medical rage' right now!

Mentally, I am sort of elated; guess I am a split personality here..haha. I meet a few more very nice friends online. I know this is what keeps me going; I always value my frienships above all else...well that is, except my family, especially my grand-daughter who I am starting to miss again; she is now #1 in my heart, along side my son.

----------


## A cherubic Girl

soOo Busy

----------


## Niamh

Sore.  :Frown:  I just slipped on the floor at bottom of stairs and hit my back off the corner of the wall (sharp corner) between the shoulder blades before i hit the floor. My back is really really sore.  :Frown:  got a big red mark.

----------


## muhsin

Anxious!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Sore.  I just slipped on the floor at bottom of stairs and hit my back off the corner of the wall (sharp corner) between the shoulder blades before i hit the floor. My back is really really sore.  got a big red mark.


aww, that stinks, Niamh. I hope you feel better soon.

----------


## vheissu

Not happy at all...with all the problems I have with this house I found out yesterday that there is some sort of...mould I think, in my wardrobe which ruined 2 of my coats!  :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

> aww, that stinks, Niamh. I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks Weisin! I think i've just lightly bruised the blade. i've no external marks anymore so prob just the bone.

Sleepy. I so wanted a lie in!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Weird...can't really put my finger on it though..

----------


## Janine

> Thanks Weisin! I think i've just lightly bruised the blade. i've no external marks anymore so prob just the bone.
> 
> Sleepy. I so wanted a lie in!!


*Niamh,* how in the world did you do that? Were you running down the steps? I hope you are ok today...sounds like it is just a bruise. 

On Halloween, at my son's house at his elaborate display, out back in the dark here is what happened to me. I was attempting to help this little kid down a sort of makeshift gang-plank - my son build the front part of a pirates ship onto his deck. Anyway, like the dunce I am, I tried to step off the low deck and there was PVC piping laying there, which make my feet slide forward; I fell completely down backwards onto the hard deck. Luckily only my bum was sore. I saved the kid too, who fell ontop of me - we were a pair! I was more concerned over him but he was fine and I had a big bruise but I was lucky.

Today, I am feeling wintry and cold - I hear the wind blowing and it snowed last night but is all gone today - just cold and dreary and I feel totally exhausted. I did too much yesterday.

----------


## Niamh

nah i just slipped on the end of my PJs. bottoms too long.  :Frown:

----------


## Guinivere

Exhausted. I've been studying all afternoon. Bloody Roman Gods are driving me nuts. Who need a God for everything ?

----------


## eyemaker

full. i had just finished my lunch.. :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Restless and fidgety..

----------


## muhsin

Happy!

----------


## pussnboots

Cold!!

----------


## MattG

Swarthy!

----------


## Weisinheimer

overwhelmed and totally stressed out.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

lazy..

----------


## Janine

Lazy, too...haha

----------


## Niamh

sleepy and a tiny bit annoyed...

----------


## vheissu

disappointed...

----------


## Lily Adams

Stoked.

New DEVO EP coming out tomorrow.

----------


## NEEMAN

A bit sick. I've been gulping strepsils for a couple of days now. They don't sell Lemsip, my staple cold/flu booster, here in Sweden. Annoying. Did pretty well in an exam I think, so there's that.

----------


## eyemaker

stiffed. i had a really bad sleep..again?!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Restless...again..

----------


## muhsin

Cool!!!

----------


## vheissu

Happy: One more assignment to do for tomorrow and that is the END. YAY!!!
 :Banana: 


At least until next month...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Awesome. I wrote my last exam today!

----------


## amalia1985

Outraged!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

unmotivated

----------


## LadyWentworth

Not too good.  :Frown:  My glands are swollen. I am tired. It aches under my arm (I think I injured it a couple of months ago and I haven't had time to heal properly - especially not with all of the shoveling now). I am so freezing cold all the time. I think I just may be getting sick.  :Frown:  I don't care. I really kind of don't (except that my throat is a bother). Being sick will give me an excuse to be lazy.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarkable

Am I an evil person?Seriously!I'm feeling really bad and also really jealous about some friends of mine for whom I should actually be glad...I'm feeling awful right now:I missed an opportunity,I'm teamed up with a person that I thought was ambitious but appereantly blows everything up,including stuff that has to do with me and I'm being jealous about people I ought to ve congratulating and hugging!What is this?Is this normal?I mean,I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mad at everyone right now!So mad!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

guilty. I always feel guilty when I'm at my grandparents'.  :Frown:

----------


## grace86

I've got an ear ache. Haven't had one since I was a little kid. It sucks when I'm on vacation at my parents' too!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Frustrated, anxious, confused, overwhelmed, ashamed, disappointed, like a total, utter, and complete failure

----------


## Joreads

It is Sunday night and I am getting (or rather should be getting ready) for work tomorrow and I am think I would love to be starting my holidays tomorrow but I still have three days to go.

----------


## Tournesol

I'm sick with the flu!!!!

My head feels fuzzy, my throat is swollen, and my nose is all stuffed-up!!!

And, Fuzzy the finicky feline who I live with is being extra naughty today!!!

----------


## muhsin

Get well soon, sis Tournesol.

Am feeling quite confused!

----------


## Remarkable

No,I'm not evil :-D !Yay!

I'm really happy,actually...

----------


## Weisinheimer

kinda happy  :Smile:

----------


## Joreads

Three days until my holidays start I am feeling great.

----------


## mercy_mankind

Upset because there are only15 days until my exams start.

----------


## muhsin

> Upset because there are only15 days until my exams start.


Wish you good-luck, sis.

Am feeling quite well after a brief illness.

----------


## Joreads

It is Christmas Eve here so there is a little bit of a buzz in the air. I am excited.

----------


## Niamh

I'm feeling blue.

----------


## mercy_mankind

Thanks brother Muhsin.

I'm feeling tired.

----------


## pussnboots

> I'm feeling blue.


Hope this cheers you up a little  :Santasmile:

----------


## Niamh

I feel like a christmas turkey...stuffed.  :Sick:

----------


## pussnboots

I second that Niamh. These past 2 days has been carb overload and now must work it off.

----------


## blazeofglory

Feeling rather uneasy and uncomfortable with the day's hangovers and I think this will be alright through a short nap.

----------


## kilted exile

Happier than the proverbial pig.

----------


## dramasnot6

Much better than yesterday.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

overwhelmingly tired....

----------


## sprinks

scared, anxious, but optimistic.

----------


## Remarkable

Me?I dont know,actullay...Summing up this year,it has been indeed wonderful!I grew up.I grew up emotionally,intelectually,socially...I seized the day...I made the most of those seized days...But I could have done more...I could have done things I didn't do...But in the end,I quite love 2008...

----------


## cute kitten

sad , gloomy ... :Frown:

----------


## NikolaiI

separation

----------


## Skooter

Terrified but excited!

----------


## sprinks

amazed!  :Biggrin:

----------


## muhsin

Extremely sad!

----------


## blazeofglory

I have in fact a mixed feeling today. My morning started with a wonderful moment and I had the worst moment towards the evening.

----------


## Nightshade

Worn out,I need a holiday-oh well only 16 days to go!!!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

hopeless

----------


## muhsin

Still sad!

----------


## sprinks

Excited!!

----------


## cute kitten

i feel sorry for my brothers and sisters in GAZA...THEY ARE SUFFERING ,,,, :Bawling: 

I M SOOO SAAAAAAAD  :Frown:

----------


## Silas Thorne

unkempt

----------


## xlxlauraxlx

Lazy - it seems the less you do the less you want to do XD

----------


## sprinks

I'm still very excited!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Weird...I'm fighting a cold and I'm SO overtired but I feel so buzzed!! 

And also, extremely satisfied because I've done nothing but read for he past 5 days. It's glorious.

----------


## Bakiryu

I hate this.
I hate this.
I hate this.


dammed college essay due Monday!

----------


## Jozanny

I woke up sick, partly the heater, partly my ravaged lung, and my stomach has settled in the two hours since I cracked the window open and got some hard candy, but I don't think I am strolling out today, even though I need to do things. I am going to try some tea, and then try to work, despite my ailing. I fear the scolding I am going to get from internal medicine for not taking care of myself when I go to get my script later this month, but I sort of can't stand doctors and the brutality, in a way, of their prescriptive models.

Although, in a concession to that model, I did not think these secondary symptoms would destroy my productivity, but they have! In the end though, writers just need to write, so it is time to wind down my holiday spleen, to use an expression  :Smile: . Have a good day peoples.

----------


## motherhubbard

worried

----------


## pussnboots

> worried


I hope all is ok ?

----------


## Janine

nervous

----------


## Silas Thorne

ravenous

----------


## Jozanny

Better. The bucket, as I am calling this Jazzy, obeyed, and I got to do what I needed, and for now, I don't feel like posting, which is better still, since maybe I can get some work done even though I'll be damned if I know when I'll sell another manuscript. Posting forums, fun as they might be, can still amount to an over-indulgence.

----------


## sprinks

Determined.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> And also, extremely satisfied because I've done nothing but read for he past 5 days. It's glorious.


I wish I could do that again. Because I have done it. I know how wonderful it is!  :Smile: 

As for me, right now....
_Exhausted_!!!  :Yawnb:

----------


## Silas Thorne

agitated

----------


## mystery_spell

Overworked.

----------


## Janine

Tired out....

----------


## muhsin

Am feeling depressed, oppressed, sad, exhausted, defeated, suicidal, everything!

----------


## Taliesin

Haven't really eaten today- blood sugar not high enough... must eat...but what?

----------


## eyemaker

I don't feel nice today. I hate this stuffy nose.!

----------


## Zee.

I feel like someone has stomped on my back  :Frown:

----------


## Silas Thorne

Sorry, I didn't see you, you were lying at the bottom of the scrum.

 :Smile: 

Seriously, I hope your back gets better.

----------


## Lily Adams

I just stressed myself out for no real reason. (Kinda...) Way to go. Now I'm not going to be able to sleep!

Things could be worse.

What a day!

----------


## Zee.

Thanks Silas - im getting it checked out next week actually.

When i'm stressed, my body flips out and does weird things like attempting to speak to aliens.

----------


## dramasnot6

Excited!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tournesol

It seems that everyone here is a little out of it today. 

I am too. I don't know for what reason, but I feel very down today. No smiles or laughs for my coworkers today. And when I spoke to my beau on the phone, he kept asking 'What's wrong? Are you alright?' 

All I could say is, 'I don't know...I guess that I'm ok.'
*sigh*

----------


## Chava

restless

----------


## Janine

like a nervous wreck

----------


## Zee.

If you dont mind me asking, how come Janine?

----------


## pussnboots

ever since my 5 mile walk this morning I can't shake the coldness from my body

----------


## Pensive

Powerful. Mysterious. Un-understandable in some ways. God-like.




> like a nervous wreck





> restless


Hope you guys get better soon!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Poor everyone...I hope you're all feeling better!!

You sound like me, Janine, I'm always cold (though I do not go for five mile walks haha).

Today I'm good. Tired and I have the sniffles, but I just came back from a sweet sale at a lingerie store in the mall with my roomies, which makes everything better haha.

----------


## Silas Thorne

inconsequential

----------


## eyemaker

tired.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Very, very frustrated and quite depressed. Just really worn out.

----------


## Madhuri

absent-minded  :Rolleyes:

----------


## LostPrincess13

confused

----------


## Janine

> If you dont mind me asking, how come Janine?


Thanks for asking; been having heavy duty family problems that have caused me extreme stress and now I myself am not feeling well. The problems have left me today feeling very

frustrated :Frown:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Still worn out. And a little in pain.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

My throat is hurting.  :Frown:  i hope i'm not getting the bad strain of virus that is going around.




> Still worn out. And a little in pain.


everything okay?

----------


## Zee.

Annoyed.

Some people talk a lot of trash on these boards..

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Annoyed.
> 
> Some people talk a lot of trash on these boards..


I concur.

I'm feeling cold right now...my socks have been soaked through since 11am and I JUST got to take them off now that I'm home...

----------


## Zee.

Why have they been soaked through?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Walking around campus for my classes today..The slush/rain/snow soaked through my boots and my socks. And then I had to put on a new pair so I could shovel my driveway but my boots were still wet so those ones got soaked through too...silly Canadian winters...

----------


## Silas Thorne

strung-out

----------


## muhsin

Sad, desolate, dejected, traumatized and everything!

----------


## Tournesol

> Sad, desolate, dejected, traumatized and everything!


Hello Muhsin! It's awful that you feel this bad. Does it have anything with what's going on in the Gaza? It has me feeling the same way too.

----------


## muhsin

> Hello Muhsin! It's awful that you feel this bad. Does it have anything with what's going on in the Gaza? It has me feeling the same way too.


Yeah, Tournesol. 
Thanks for the concern.
Still, am feeling just like yesterday!

----------


## Pensive

Happy beyond words. This extreme joy is partly understandable and partly not.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tournesol

Hi Pensive! So wonderful to hear from you! How was your holidays? 

I'm feeling great today too! Mostly because it's Friday and I'm really looking forward to the weekend.

----------


## Pensive

> Hi Pensive! So wonderful to hear from you! How was your holidays? 
> 
> I'm feeling great today too! Mostly because it's Friday and I'm really looking forward to the weekend.


Thank you, Tournesol! It's always nice to see more of you as well. My holidays were fine, mostly spent them watching movies and resting. How about yours?  :Smile:

----------


## maraki16

i feel exhausted......................................... .................................................

----------


## sprinks

Determined. Very very determined.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

tired and cold

----------


## Niamh

I feel fluey.  :Frown:

----------


## Remarkable

I hope you get better soon,Niamh :Smile: !

I'm feeling pretty well!Sleepy,but content with my physics exam!

----------


## kilted exile

Tip Top (slight cough but aint gonna let that bother me)

----------


## alakungfu

I feel like I beat the odds.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> everything okay?


Yeah, thanks. But now I have a sore throat.  :Frown:  I think I _might_ be getting sick. 




> I feel fluey.


That is how I feel, too.  :Frown:  I hope that you feel better soon! It really sucks being sick, doesn't it?  :Frown:

----------


## alakungfu

I feel boxed in by the snow.

----------


## sprinks

Scared, angry, determined, excited, happy.... very very emotional  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyWentworth

The longer I sit here looking at this screen, the worse I feel.  :Sick:  Maybe LitNet isn't good for my health.  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> The longer I sit here looking at this screen, the worse I feel.  Maybe LitNet isn't good for my health.


Aww Lady! I haven't seen you much lately! I hope you're feeling better soon! We wouldn't want to be bad for your health!


I'm pretty good today...I haven't really gotten out of bed all day. And it's 6pm now. Maybe I should dress myself or something haha

----------


## papayahed

> I'm pretty good today...I haven't really gotten out of bed all day. And it's 6pm now. Maybe I should dress myself or something haha


I should have stayed in bed too. I got out of the house today and it was a pretty useless trip.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I should have stayed in bed too. I got out of the house today and it was a pretty useless trip.


Yeah, it's really not worth it, eh?

----------


## Janine

> Yeah, it's really not worth it, eh?


You know, I am just looking for a day like that when I don't venture out of bed all day long. Sounds good to me and truly relaxing. I must do it sometime soon. Good for you *Classic*...you deserve a break and just to be lazy one day!

----------


## muhsin

Sad...

----------


## sprinks

hungry

----------


## vheissu

worried worried worried

can't I move to another planet?

----------


## Joreads

Happy

----------


## Silas Thorne

transitory

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> You know, I am just looking for a day like that when I don't venture out of bed all day long. Sounds good to me and truly relaxing. I must do it sometime soon. Good for you *Classic*...you deserve a break and just to be lazy one day!


Thank you, Janine! It was funny, my roommate and I were hoping the other day that school would be closed for a day because of all the snow we got. I told her that all I wanted was a day to wear pajamas and stay in bed all day. She told me "It's called the weekend and it's coming sooner than you think". For some reason I found this completely hilarious and ta da, my weekend arrived. It's the most satisfying feeling ever.

Today I feel...relaxed :Smile:

----------


## andave_ya

cough cough clear throat cough cough honk my nose

pant pant pant.

----------


## Remarkable

I hope you get better real fast,Andave!

I'm feeling like getting a good laugh,but I'm too tired and sleepy for that...

----------


## Weisinheimer

worried

----------


## mmaria

Well... a bit confused, nobody commented my story, he, he...

----------


## Cat_Brenners

Content.

Cat

----------


## muhsin

Unhappy

----------


## alakungfu

I feel like I'm susceptible to other people's punchlines today. (I'd phrase it differently, but I don't know if I can.)

----------


## Janine

feeling strange....and super tired...got up early so that threw me way off.

----------


## Joreads

Great coffee machine is working again

----------


## Remarkable

Woah,relieved!I just finished a whole resolution!It's just for an example of what's to come,but it's still hard work!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Aww Lady! I haven't seen you much lately! I hope you're feeling better soon! We wouldn't want to be bad for your health!


Yeah, I know. I am not the night owl I used to be. I have just been so exhausted lately (had a lot of things going on here). It seems that I just can't stay awake. But I _am_ feeling better, thank you.  :Smile:  I think I would feel even better if I could just say to heck with society like you managed to do!  :Smile: 

Today, though, I feel _dry_. I swear that I am dehydrated. My hands are evidence.  :Frown:  So, water, here I come! I will drink lots and lots of water.  :Sick:  Or just put layers upon layers of lotion on my skin! Eczema is bad.  :Frown:

----------


## kilted exile

On top of the world

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Yeah, I know. I am not the night owl I used to be. I have just been so exhausted lately (had a lot of things going on here). It seems that I just can't stay awake. But I _am_ feeling better, thank you.  I think I would feel even better if I could just say to heck with society like you managed to do! 
> 
> Today, though, I feel _dry_. I swear that I am dehydrated. My hands are evidence.  So, water, here I come! I will drink lots and lots of water.  Or just put layers upon layers of lotion on my skin! Eczema is bad.


Yeah, I decided if society really wanted me around, they should try making it more worth my while :Smile:  Glad to hear that you're feeling better!

I feel useless today. I pretty much failed at life. I ran out of paper after my first lecture, so I did a philosophy note on the back of a farm animal anatomy note, my laptop died part way through today's anatomy lecture so there was no typing to be done, after I had forgotten to print lecture notes for that class and the following, for which I had forgotten to do the reading. What a mess. Stupid mondays.

----------


## Niamh

Still sick although the rubbish on my lungs has loosened which is a good thing. antibiotics finish tomorrow

----------


## Chava

Inconstructive, and knowledge hungry

----------


## sprinks

Excited!  :Biggrin:

----------


## pussnboots

relieved!!!

----------


## grace86

Happy! A little stressed cause I have a lot to do, but it will be a good day.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

sleepy...6 hours does not cut it, especially when I have an 8:30 class!  :Bawling:

----------


## kilted exile

cold, ill, tired - but somehow still excited

----------


## Niamh

> cold, ill, tired - but somehow still excited


thats exactly how i feel!

----------


## LostPrincess13

dizzy

----------


## Nightshade

Excited
( bouncing off the walls excited to be more specific!)
 :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

> Excited
> ( bouncing off the walls excited to be more specific!)


 :Banana:

----------


## muhsin

Tired and sad!

----------


## manolia

Still ill and irritable  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

Jealous that I'm not going to Dublin.  :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

> Jealous that I'm not going to Dublin.


Aww! Poor Papaya!!! *hug*

----------


## Nightshade

> Jealous that I'm not going to Dublin.


 :Frown:   :Idea: 



Start saving money for a European holiday!!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## alakungfu

like a big phony

----------


## Scheherazade

> like a big phony


A la Holden Caulfield?

Or did you mean "phone-like"?

 :Wink:

----------


## MattG

Mischievous.

----------


## sprinks

Content, kinda excited, and really really longing for something!

----------


## alakungfu

> A la Holden Caulfield?
> 
> Or did you mean "phone-like"?


phony, maybe as in Holden Caulfield, but more as in Narrateur de La Danse (my term). There's a penalty in poetry sometimes.

----------


## Chava

Oh for god's sake.. Semester exam tomorrow, it's all or nothing. I loathe PSS, is my project based on a hermeneutical approach, critical rationalism, interpretivism, symbolic interactionism... who knows? I'd better know soon... I wrote an 88 page long report, and completely forgot to think about this  :Smile:

----------


## Joreads

pretty OK

----------


## Virgil

Tired, very tired. This is three days in a row of a hard work day.  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

COLD...

and fidgety. My hands won't stay still

----------


## kilted exile

I am also exceedingly cold, The walk to work was not nice today. Stupid wind blowing snow into my face the entire walk. Stupid temperature, sure felt a LOT colder than minus 17 - I give it minus 30 with the wind-chill

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I am also exceedingly cold, The walk to work was not nice today. Stupid wind blowing snow into my face the entire walk. Stupid temperature, sure felt a LOT colder than minus 17 - I give it minus 30 with the wind-chill


I hear ya. I had to wear two pairs of pants today! NOT enjoyable! And my boots are so worn out that they soak through now  :Frown:  

And my housemate left the front door open when she left this morning :Confused:  :Eek:  So when I opened my bedroom door this morning I left my sauna-like room to get a cold gush of wind in the face. Nice. Thanks. 

Now I feel bitter haha :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

Burnt. very very sunburnt. 


And it hurts.

----------


## muhsin

Cool!!!

----------


## alakungfu

I feel a hankering after the women's privilege of the Arthurian era.

----------


## WhimsySA

I have a mild headache coming on with a hint of utter depression

----------


## dramasnot6

Weighed down.

----------


## Zee.

Like a bug has crawled in to my brain and is now tap dancing on my skull.

----------


## Janine

Frigid! I still feel the cold, brrrr...freezing out....I still feel it's effects even though I finally am inside and warming up. My skin feels dry and ichy

----------


## Zee.

Really, really sad.

----------


## jon1jt

> Tired, very tired. This is three days in a row of a hard work day.


You work too hard---before you know it you're 60, 80, you're dead. When are you going to learn to loaf?  :Tongue:

----------


## jon1jt

> Weighed down.


And you too Dramas---what did I tell you long ago about working too hard doing the school thing?!  :Tongue:

----------


## Joreads

Ready to relax

----------


## sprinks

Even more burnt. 

And it still really hurts.

----------


## Niamh

Tired... and bored for the first time in four days.

----------


## alakungfu

I think I've conquered the stomach flu. I think I'm going to die every time I get it. I went on this special diet, the BRATT diet: bananas, rice, applesauce, tea and toast and other food only when I could get it down.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy

----------


## sprinks

Sore, and tired. But excited!

----------


## muhsin

I don't know how to express how the hell I am feeling right now! Just bored with everything around.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy...time for bed...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I don't know how to express how the hell I am feeling right now! Just bored with everything around.


Oh, I know that feeling. It's hard to get out of! 

Today I feel anxious, but I'm not sure why.

----------


## sprinks

hungry

----------


## subterranean

Awful....I'm not well today. The weather is colder these days, my heater doesn't seem to work anymore!

----------


## Joreads

Glad to be home

----------


## Remarkable

Great!There are lots of new perspecives of me and that makes me feel absolutely great!

----------


## Niamh

am soooo tired and cold! Birrr!!!!

----------


## alakungfu

like a liverwurst sandwich...a last resort

----------


## Kiaroula

Busy and worried

----------


## Sancho

I feel as though I have just emerged from a dark and scary, eight-year-long tunnel into the bright sunlight. 

¡Buena suertè Señor Obama y los Nortè Americanos y todo el mondo!

I havent felt this good in a long, long time.

----------


## Riesa

ditto.

----------


## manolia

I have an awful headache  :Sick:  and the phone keeps ringing adding..ermmm..more headache  :Sick:

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

terrified

----------


## Zee.

Why CC?

----------


## Chava

Oh no it's work tomorrow, where did my freedom go?

----------


## Nightshade

Annoyed, I spent £20 on rubbish and I got distracted the last 2 hours of studying (although I did manage 3 and half solid ) and now am too tierd to do anymore  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

Angry, upset, betrayed...
...I need a hug.  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Angry, upset, betrayed...
> ...I need a hug.


Would a KitKat cheer you up?  :Smile: 

http://www.wackypackages.org/realpro...tkat_small.jpg

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

HUGS FOR NIAMH!!!!

And for whoever bothered you...imagine the computer is her head:
 :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:

----------


## Joreads

> HUGS FOR NIAMH!!!!
> 
> And for whoever bothered you...imagine the computer is her head:


I'll second that.

Hot and not in a good way :Smile:

----------


## lovetheworld

confused

----------


## weltanschauung

like meh.

----------


## Nightshade

Good, the sleep was brill! but lots of hugs for niamhie!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Reluctant

----------


## muhsin

Fine...

----------


## Leksandar

Ambivalent.

----------


## Remarkable

I am in loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Niamh

> Would a KitKat cheer you up? 
> 
> http://www.wackypackages.org/realpro...tkat_small.jpg


Thanks Scher. Chocolate good.



> HUGS FOR NIAMH!!!!
> 
> And for whoever bothered you...imagine the computer is her head:





> I'll second that.
> 
> Hot and not in a good way





> Good, the sleep was brill! but lots of hugs for niamhie!


Thanks you guys!

----------


## andave_ya

sleeeeeeeeeepy

----------


## grace86

> I am in loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha that is such a great feeling isn't it?! I am happy for you!

I am....at peace.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I was incredibly depressed all day. But now I am in pretty bad pain (I did something to my shoulder and I don't know what I did  :Frown: ). So the pain isn't helping the depression any.  :Frown:

----------


## Aroungaschan

Yawn*
It rained today and I was in class
learning calculus when I could've been
enjoying the rain or reading a book!
And a test tomorrow. :E

I wish you guys and ladies would feel better!
(if you are feeling bad or terrible today or tomorrow!)

Enjoy your life! And don't forget to laugh.
Fake smiles don't count. Although it won't hurt anyone  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Mmm... full of anticipation and an intense happy feeling everywhere.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Headachey  :Sick:

----------


## muhsin

Good...

----------


## sprinks

the headache is gone and I feel GREAT!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Great, but somewhat anxious.

----------


## Tournesol

I'm fine...not great, but ok. I'm glad it's finally Friday!

----------


## alakungfu

mundane

----------


## samercury

Reeealllly nervous about so many things

----------


## Chava

dogmatic

----------


## sprinks

sore.

----------


## Scheherazade

Worn out

----------


## Niamh

estatic!  :Banana:

----------


## alakungfu

as always, stumped by my dreams

----------


## Weisinheimer

determined

----------


## Janine

Tired, very tired out...

----------


## Niamh

sleepy...going to bed now.  :As Sleep:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tired, as usual.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Janine

can't keep my eyes open...I better go to bed now...

----------


## sprinks

EXCITED for Australia Day, but tired right now. And hungry.

----------


## alakungfu

paradoxical, too inexperienced to be useful, but approaching over-the-hill

----------


## subterranean

God...my running nose  :Sick:

----------


## Chava

Meticulous and a little nervous

----------


## Jet

Focus.

----------


## sprinks

nostalgic

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sore...stupid gym

----------


## Chava

pleased

----------


## Nyu001

Right now, sleepy!

----------


## 1n50mn14

Revitalized.

----------


## Virgil

Crappy day at work. Feeling burnt out but I'm better now.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Very, very nervous at the moment. I don't really have a reason for it, but I just am.  :Frown:

----------


## eyemaker

exultant.. :Biggrin:

----------


## GX4146

bloated

----------


## Chava

unproductive, time to go and get organised.

----------


## muhsin

Disappointed!

----------


## sprinks

too much chocolate  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

Exhausted! And not looking forward to the weekend!

----------


## Joreads

Ready for home

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Pissed. Right. Off.

----------


## Virgil

Burnt out as usual. Work the past few weeks has been challanging to say the east.

----------


## Equality72521

I feel pretty damn well. I have no homework, no problems right now. I feel very chill. 


I send my love to all who feel unwell  :Frown: (

----------


## Dori

Jubilant, confident, ambitious, etc. 

'Tis a shame I'll likely wake up in a contrary mood.

----------


## Chava

Sore
.

----------


## muhsin

cool!!!

----------


## sprinks

confused.

----------


## Bianca Fransen

a bit under the weather

----------


## kilted exile

a little bit crazy, a little bit bad

(a little bit drunk)

----------


## 1n50mn14

Head-achey.  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

stupid  :Crash:

----------


## WhimsySA

Angry!!  :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:   :Flare:

----------


## papayahed

> Angry!!



me too.

----------


## sprinks

tired. So very very tired.

----------


## GX4146

my right knee hurts

----------


## Remarkable

I just finished cleaning up after a party and I am exhausted,but we had so much fun :Biggrin: !Us,the artists,certainly knew how to use the piano :Tongue: ...

----------


## Cayenne

I'm feeling very lazy and bored.

----------


## dramasnot6

Very grumpy.

----------


## alakungfu

on the verge of a breakthrough

----------


## Hotaru

Immaculate

----------


## sprinks

Sick but excited. First day of Year 12!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tournesol

I feel ill, ill, ill....fever, headache, burning eyes...looks like I'll be heading to the doctor tomorrow...

----------


## Silas Thorne

incandescent

----------


## Joreads

ready for home

----------


## alakungfu

steely in my power aspects and in my supportive aspects

----------


## muhsin

> I feel ill, ill, ill....fever, headache, burning eyes...looks like I'll be heading to the doctor tomorrow...


Wish you speedy recovery, Tournesol.

Am feeling dead tired; had a busy day! :Yawnb:

----------


## Chava

Mentally exhausted, but pleased with the days results

----------


## vheissu

*WE HAD SNOW TODAY!!!*

And although I only slept 3 hours last night and had to wake up at 7am to hand in a piece of coursework...I absolutely loved it! 
The only downside was I wasn't awake enough to look for my camera...so no photos..

----------


## Weisinheimer

excited

----------


## Joreads

Happy

----------


## alakungfu

like I'm getting somewhere

----------


## maraki16

nice!

----------


## Chava

Too tired for Karate.... sigh. But I gotta go.

----------


## Niamh

anxious

----------


## dramasnot6

Up,down and all around.

----------


## Joreads

headachy

----------


## eyemaker

dreadful  :Frown:

----------


## alakungfu

out of my depth

----------


## Remarkable

Nice!Happy!Quiet!Futurous!I like!

----------


## alakungfu

a step away from the impossible

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Dogtired ;-)

----------


## alakungfu

overlooked betting on underhanded

----------


## Chava

Buzzing with things I look foreward to doing!

----------


## Nightshade

Grumpy, cranky bad tempere and annoyed and now in pain.... eating my weight in cdheesecake was probably not the best way to cheer myself up  :Brickwall: : 
( obviously not literally my weight but still waaaaay too much, stupid lactose  :Sick:  )

----------


## kilted exile

light-hearted

----------


## aBIGsheep

Butt-hurt.

----------


## Joreads

Worn out

----------


## eyemaker

tooth ache! terrible

----------


## Chava

young

----------


## Remarkable

Sleepy...Very much so...

----------


## Madhuri

not so good.... well...really bad...and upset, and disappointed, and low.....there are some things that dont leave me.....  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Remarkable

Happy!

----------


## Remarkable

Sorry,I have to do it again :Tongue: ...Happy,happy,happy,happy,happy,happy,happy,happy ,happy,happy,happy,happy!I am going there!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alakungfu

I feel admiration.

----------


## alakungfu

I feel like the scrap of the century.

----------


## mono

Very hungry right now, waiting for my mother to get here; I offered to take her out for breakfast, if she does my taxes for me!  :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

very very tired....

----------


## Chava

Restless and out of place

----------


## vheissu

Confused...and completed unmotivated with my essay.

----------


## dramasnot6

I am feeling old today.

----------


## dramasnot6

> unmotivated with my essay.


and that.

----------


## alakungfu

sound in mind and body, and those don't concur as naturally as they used to

----------


## Madhuri

In a dilemma...

I am writing a very harsh mail to someone, pouring my heart out to about a certain position, and I do not know, what the reaction will be...but I feel the need to do it...

----------


## Chava

Hmm, much more settled in mind and body.

----------


## vheissu

Tired of looking at the screen and searching, searching, searching...without actually finding anything I need!

----------


## Remarkable

Moved...Deeply...

----------


## dramasnot6

I caught my roommate's cold. Great.

----------


## motherhubbard

i feel skinny! I'm not, but I'm so, so much closer.

----------


## Joreads

Cool.

----------


## Remarkable

I just finished an essay for a competition and I feel relieved now :Tongue: !

----------


## Lily Adams

> I am feeling old today.


You feel like me!




> I caught my roommate's cold. Great.


D:


Me? I feel...absolutely disheartened and fed up. Can't I be left alone? Wha'd I do!? In summary, horrible. Not used to that. Guh.  :Sick:

----------


## andave_ya

> Me? I feel...absolutely disheartened and fed up. Can't I be left alone? Wha'd I do!? In summary, horrible. Not used to that. Guh.


 :Frown:  I'm sorry  :Frown: .

I'm feeling...sleeeeeepy!! I didn't sleep well at all last night and around midnight I was awoken by a clap of thunder and a thundering of hail upon my window  :Crash: .

----------


## Tournesol

Happy, happy, HAPPY!!!!

Yesterday was my formal engagement party!!!!

----------


## eyemaker

> Happy, happy, HAPPY!!!!
> 
> Yesterday was my formal engagement party!!!!


congrats then  :Biggrin: 


-------
I feel the usual- it's been a tiresome week. :Frown:

----------


## subterranean

Ill  :Sick:

----------


## Chava

snowcold, and silly  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Oh no no, snowcold has left me with chils and a stuffy head! Can not be sick again! NO!

----------


## subterranean

Snow tortured me yesterday. Back to work!  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

Rested

----------


## muhsin

Bothered!

----------


## Niamh

Sick. I hate the flu!  :Frown:  Its my fifth day with the flu and i think its finally breaking! Unfortunately, my nose currently gives rudolf a run for his money.

----------


## Pensive

Couldn't sleep the whole night.
Coughing and trying to manage the runny nose. Trying to manage breathing.
Didn't work.

Sleepy, and annoyed. Don't think I would be able to go on this trip I was so much looking forward to.  :Frown:

----------


## Lily Adams

> I'm sorry .
> 
> I'm feeling...sleeeeeepy!! I didn't sleep well at all last night and around midnight I was awoken by a clap of thunder and a thundering of hail upon my window .


Horrible beginning to the week...today was really cool, though.

Bah! I hate it when that happens!  :Frown:

----------


## losttvseries

lonely!!

----------


## Remarkable

Guess who I met today!Stupidly,I'm feeling happy :Biggrin: !

----------


## Laïka

cold, because of the wind, a strong freezing wind, brrrr :Cold:

----------


## maraki16

a bit nostalgic....

----------


## PoeticPassions

antsy

----------


## mono

Could be better, could be worse, a bit anxious . . .

----------


## Weisinheimer

exhausted

----------


## Joreads

Cold.

----------


## Amundsen

bored

----------


## Chava

Very soothed

----------


## muhsin

Cool!!!

----------


## Phangirl7

normal.
P.G.7.

----------


## Chava

Haha, Is it even possible to feel obsessive, but calm?  :Smile:  dang.

----------


## sprinks

tired

----------


## subterranean

5 am just got back...tired

----------


## Chava

Morning dramatic

----------


## subterranean

Good morning, Chava!

 :Sick:

----------


## Chava

Calm and happy - how's the hangover Sub?

----------


## subterranean

Had been taking care of by hot shower  :Smile:

----------


## Remarkable

Mathematical (as in that really unasked for mood of learning mathematics) .

----------


## Remarkable

Horribly sleepy!But I have an exam on limits tomorrow...Why did I have to go and spend the whole weekend lazying in bed?!Why,oh,why?!

----------


## Niamh

ick. Heartburn

----------


## eyemaker

Valentine's week makes me giddy so far.. I'm looking forward for my LATE date later this day.. I hope I'll feel we'll when it comes. 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Joreads

Like I need some more sleep

----------


## Laïka

It's the first day of the week... I am looking forward the next week-end :Tongue:

----------


## Delta40

Meh. 

Wow! try to post the 3 letter word but it wouldn't let me! Now I'm pissed!

----------


## Chava

Unresolved

----------


## Remarkable

Yay!!!!!Happy!!!!!I'm up for that :Tongue: !

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Optimistic and happy  :Smile: . I feel like having a very big grin on my face  :Biggrin:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

hung over and tired.

----------


## Chava

Cold .

----------


## thelastmelon

Sad and mentally exhausted.

----------


## papayahed

sick.

----------


## alakungfu

transparent

----------


## Niamh

I'm tired and my head is melted.

----------


## Chava

Turbulent, again.. Dear me.

----------


## eyemaker

*burned!* the heat's terrible  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

I'm soooo tired! I've had five hours sleep since i woke up at 8am on monday.  :Yawnb:

----------


## alakungfu

> I'm soooo tired! I've had five hours sleep since i woke up at 8am on monday.


I feel lucky. If I had no sleep I'd be useless and no one's going to take care of the shop but me.

I suggest you catch a few winds soon.

----------


## Virgil

Terrible and stressed. I have an important brief to some important people tomorrow and I had to do a dry run to the President of my company and just before I was about to go up I noticed my fly was open.  :FRlol:  Luckily I caught that, but my brief did not go well and was scrambling to make all sorts of changes to the presentation. I hope it goes better tomorrow.

----------


## GX4146

terrible. can't sleep. drowsy. my tummy's going berserk. hate going to work.

----------


## alakungfu

ready for anything, and not necessarily in a good way and not necessarily with bad moment

----------


## PoeticPassions

so bored at work... the monotony is killing me. not to mention that it has been snowing for the last three days, ceaselessly. it is dark and gloomy. hence I am dark and gloomy. 

:O

----------


## Niamh

Tired but less like a zombie.

----------


## Remarkable

Sleepy!I don't even know why I don't go to sleep!

----------


## Niamh

ick. I ate too much.  :Sick:

----------


## sofia82

A little stressed and depressed and trying to find the reason
For this kind of depression I say I got philosophical depression or hopelessness  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

bloated and yet hungry!

----------


## mono

A bit under-the-weather with a throat that feels on fire!  :Flare:

----------


## eyemaker

quite an introvert.. My friends seem to pull my tongue out of my mouth.  :Smile:

----------


## sofia82

Better than yesterday  :Smile:

----------


## a_little_wisp

Like an oozing marshmallow on a stick being toasted over a fire, whose single goal in life is to be eaten by small children or become goop plastered all over their faces.

----------


## Eugenie

I hardly know what to think of that  :Smile: 

I feel pain, pain , pain, But it simply cannot last forever.

----------


## vheissu

Tired...I'm looking forward to catching up on some sleep!

----------


## Madhuri

I have a headache  :Frown: 

I see a pattern in it; I get such a headache once every week. I dont want to visit the hospital; all they would want is run unrelated tests and make a big dent in my pocket.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Dori

My eyes ache. I just woke up at freakin' 3am. Not really all the tired after going to bed exhausted.
I feel so alone. 
Maybe I'm just some depressed, attention seeking teenager. 


God, why am I still up? It's 3:30am...  :Sick:

----------


## kevinthediltz

I feel for you. Although its only 1:30 here.

[QUOTE=Dori;675828]
Maybe I'm just some depressed, attention seeking teenager. 
QUOTE]

Are'nt we all?

----------


## Dori

[QUOTE=kevinthediltz;675829]I feel for you. Although its only 1:30 here.

Thanks. This is very unusual of me. I fell asleep watching _Matrix Revolutions_ and a few hours later I wake up wide awake!




> Are'nt we all?


Perhaps, except the teenager part for some...

----------


## mono

Happy about hearing from a special person!  :Biggrin: 
It sounds shallow, but also sad at having watched the last episode of Late Night with Conan O'Brien; he will replace Jay Leno (thank God!), but it will never seem the same . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## Chava

Tired, and saturated with experiences. Tres content.

----------


## Janine

Not a good day at all. Frustrated, something broke down and it is the weekend, so try to get a repairman; and I am saddened by a few other occurances today.

----------


## mono

Getting a little sleepy . . .

----------


## a_little_wisp

I really should be sleeping. Really.

----------


## subterranean

I think I'm having light cold now!  :Sick:

----------


## Chava

So oddly dissatisfied, probably because the real life resumes tomorrow... Zut Alors!

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired

----------


## Chava

Feeling pretty darn good.

----------


## subterranean

Kind of in a bad mood!

----------


## optimisticnad

I feel awful! I'm poorly, sitting here coughing and snivelling away.

----------


## Niamh

Feeling a bit better.
Food Poisoning sucks!

----------


## Weisinheimer

frustrated

----------


## optimisticnad

> Feeling a bit better.
> Food Poisoning sucks!


Can't your fairies wave their wand? And in the process make me better?  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> Can't your fairies wave their wand? And in the process make me better?


Obviously not.  :Sick:

----------


## Chava

Like a spark of electricity

----------


## 1n50mn14

I WAS feeling ambitous- I was going to finish up my indoor planting, and do some baking. But then I realized that all of my seeds are in the car, which I have no keys to, and so is my flour!  :Sick:

----------


## jekan blazer

hi i feel pretty...

----------


## optimisticnad

> Obviously not.


WHY?  :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

> WHY?


I dont know!  :Frown: 

Hope you are feeling better!

----------


## optimisticnad

> I dont know! 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better!


Sorry, I sense that I am annoying you. My excuse is that I am poorly!

----------


## Niamh

> Sorry, I sense that I am annoying you. My excuse is that I am poorly!


No you're not annoying me. (  :Frown:  = sad face)

And i did ask if you were feeling better. If you were annoying me i wouldnt show concern now would i! :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

> No you're not annoying me. (  = sad face)
> 
> And i did ask if you were feeling better. If you were annoying me i wouldnt show concern now would i!


 :Biggrin: 

You could be a very clever person ( i mean you are of course...) and ... my trail of thought was interrupted by a coughing fit. ..

----------


## Niamh

Right now i'm agog!

----------


## Remarkable

Oh yeah!I'm speaking to him!I'm happy!

----------


## Niamh

ugh! Cramps and my head feels like an anvil again. time for a sleep me thinks.

----------


## alakungfu

technologically inept

----------


## Anto Magann

Confusted ;-)

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Tired, Slightly relieved, Stressed


Three exams down, 4 more to go...and two philosophy papers...and a lab report... :Sick:

----------


## mono

Very under the weather, and could not work tonight. I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday; until then, my throat feels like fire.  :Sick:

----------


## Chava

> Very under the weather, and could not work tonight. I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday; until then, my throat feels like fire.


*does a get better dance*, no, seriously, I do hope you're feeling better soon you poor thing!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Hope you feel better soon Mono.  :Nod: 

Sleepy, but my tummy has finally settled!  :Banana:  think i'm finally over the food poisoning! Woohoo!

----------


## Chava

Good for you Niamh! 

I'm feeling unusually tranquil

----------


## Remarkable

Short of time.

----------


## Niamh

My head is pounding.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Gloomy and maudlin. and I hate my job... today has been difficult.

----------


## Niamh

I am bored out of my tree!

----------


## jekan blazer

still feel pretty

----------


## Chava

Indecisive...Hmm.

----------


## Janine

Tired out; seems to be chronic lately....have to go and make dinner soon and finish laundry - just the thought of doing each makes me tired...  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

ugh! Cake bad idea.  :Sick:

----------


## Janine

> ugh! Cake bad idea.


*Niamh,* I had food poisoning once or twice in my life so I know how horrible it is. So sorry you had it and hope you will be feeling much better soon. Tummy is sensitive for awhile after - eat something mild and bland.

----------


## Niamh

I've done toast and cuppa soups the last couple or days... cake looked nice... just a bad idea.

----------


## Chava

isn't yoghurt supposed to be good for the stomach?

----------


## Niamh

I've had a few probiotics.  :Nod:  First couple of days they would stay down, so i've been drinking them after eating toast.

----------


## Chava

> I've had a few probiotics.  First couple of days they would stay down, so i've been drinking them after eating toast.


Well I really hope it gets better soon! Being sick is terrible!  :Smile:  I'm feeling a little drowsy, so I think I will brush my teeth and call it a night. Cheerio

----------


## Janine

> I've done toast and cuppa soups the last couple or days... cake looked nice... just a bad idea.


Toast, tea and soup is best at first; I know, by now you must be starving. Cake is heavy, especially if it has icing. Icing would be a big 'no no'....too greasy. I would try to eat some mild chicken cooked blandly, something like that. I have a tricky stomach, too; so I can sympathise. I have IBS; I know how difficult it can be. I just had chicken for dinner. I try to make it different ways but keep it mild, not spicy at all. Herbs are good for a substitude. That new Yogart Activia is really good. I eat the vanilla flavored one once a day. I do think it helps.

----------


## mono

> *does a get better dance*, no, seriously, I do hope you're feeling better soon you poor thing!





> Hope you feel better soon Mono.


Thanks, Chava and Niamh (I hope you have improved, too, Niamh  :Biggrin: ).


A little better today, coughing less, but still a little feverish.

----------


## seanlol

Very tired.

----------


## eyemaker

> A little better today, coughing less, but still a little feverish.


same here. I've been feverish since this morning.. I had a gruesome dream last night. hehe
I hope you'll be fine pal !  :Biggrin:

----------


## jhonerliz

I feel week this past few days...
I was so exhausted because of my Musical play, Les Miserables, last week
And my doctor advised me for 7 days bed rest  :Frown:  i missed my students...

----------


## sprinks

bleh  :Sick: 


too many Oreos.

----------


## Chava

Hmm, unmotivated.

----------


## grace86

Strangely happy. A bit of an emotional roller coaster, but strangely happy!

----------


## optimisticnad

same as yesterday - like ****

----------


## sprinks

tired.

----------


## Weisinheimer

emotionless

----------


## jekan blazer

pissed off

----------


## dramasnot6

On FIRE!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

good.

----------


## The Comedian

congested. *Achoo!*

----------


## eyemaker

unmotivated.. some of my limbs are aching

----------


## Chava

Tired...!

----------


## mono

> Tired...!


. . . plotting orchestra to play outside Chava's window in 5 . . . 4 . . . 3 . . . 2 . . .


As to me: sooooo much better!

----------


## Chava

Where, where!! Wrong window Mono!  :Wink:

----------


## jekan blazer

:FRlol:  pretty again

----------


## manolia

Pretty bad..i think i am about to reach that point in my life where i see futility in most things..i wonder if i am slowly becoming a nihilist.

----------


## jekan blazer

i feel pretty
oh so pretty

----------


## Niamh

Tired and still suffering from a migraine that started on monday.

----------


## Chava

Oh gosh

----------


## kilted exile

tip top

----------


## 1n50mn14

Headache-y

----------


## mono

My heart feels all sorts of wonderful, but my head hurts from a sinus headache.  :Eek:

----------


## sprinks

tiiired.

----------


## jhonerliz

sleepy..........

----------


## Chava

Tired! Thoughtless, but emotion filled. I really need to get to bed. OR maybe treat myself to desert first.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy. my nap wasnt quite a nap.  :Frown:

----------


## subterranean

Pretty excited. I got a date.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

you go subby!  :Banana:

----------


## manolia

Perplexed..i got my new computer and the keyboard has greek letters first instead of english and i can't type..you can't teach your old dog new tricks..i'll keep my posts short  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Perplexed..i got my new computer and the keyboard has greek letters first instead of english and i can't type..you can't teach your old dog new tricks..i'll keep my posts short


You mean you don't know Greek?  :FRlol: 

I feel relaxed today. Saturday.  :Smile:  No work. *sigh*

----------


## manolia

Hehe..i am a creature of habit..i do more typing in english  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

Sick. 
Coughing, coughing, and coughing.
Mind entertaining all kind of gloomy thoughts.

----------


## C I Morris

I am good and enjoying the log fire burning  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

seduced by my morning mood

----------


## Madhuri

I feel hot  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 

Okay, not _that_ hot, but because of the rising temperature. For the past two days I feel excessive heat in my body...and even more in the head....keeping my head wet helps, but only until my hair dries...  :Frown:

----------


## mono

Dreamy . . .  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chava

Very silly.  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

Angry - my laptop decided that this is the best time to break down _(it simply won't charge)_ so now I'm practically living on campus in order to get things done on time! 
And there's nobody around this town who knows how to fix it  :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

I thank God.

----------


## sprinks

tired.

----------


## Chava

upbeat and in need of rest.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Feverish. My roommate managed to give me the virus she has.

----------


## seanlol

apathetic.

----------


## Niamh

groggy.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Virgil

Uplifted and excited.  :Smile: 

Unfortunately they are preicting 10 inches of snow over night so this will definitely not last into tomorrow. On the other hand I will probably not go into work. So who know.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

Snow is predicted here too, *Virgil.*...about the same amount, but who knows; it did start about an hour ago. I have felt elated all day about seeing my grand-daughter yesterday; but, unfortunately, I may have a touch of that stomach virus that has been going around; it hit me early this morning - about 1AM. I have been sick in bed all day. I caught up on my sleep anyway.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have so many feelings this morning. 

Most mornings become boring, and at times I feel paralytic and doing nothing.

Today I am a bit upbeat. I penned the flow of ideas that has swept me.

Scheduled life is not a harmonious life, and since we have to live with prearranged, scheduled and routine life which is very monotonous.

----------


## Madhuri

Good......

----------


## jhonerliz

restless

----------


## Niamh

Annoyed. I hate two-faces.

----------


## seanlol

Worried.

----------


## sprinks

tired. still.

----------


## Madhuri

all this weekend I was thinking its the weather....but now I think I have fever....I feel different

----------


## Chava

Creative and happy, in spite of rain, inspite of delayed, and cancelled trains, in spite of sour sour customers, and in spite of an hour's overworking in the evening. Must have been an unshakable good mood.

----------


## Niamh

happy!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Still sick. Having a heck of a time trying to get my ten page paper done...

----------


## Niamh

sleepy.

----------


## blazeofglory

Creative moods.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Reclusive and unmotivated...

----------


## mono

Electric . . .

----------


## AwayFromReality

content ^^

----------


## Chava

uplifted

----------


## Pensive

Impatient.

----------


## Annabelle

ridiculous

----------


## Niamh

cranky.

----------


## PoeticPassions

dyspeptic

----------


## muhsin

Very composed.

----------


## Niamh

> cranky.


cranky again.

----------


## Chava

Lonely

----------


## sprinks

tired. So very very tired. But optimistic  :Biggrin: . I know it'll all be okay  :Smile: . 

*MASSIVE SIGH OF RELIEF*

----------


## jekan blazer

i'm happy, im feeling glad. i got sunshine in a bag, and i'm usless, but not for long the future is comin' on...

----------


## Chava

So sad about the weekend killings.

----------


## The Comedian

Bleary-eyed. (too much computer)

----------


## sprinks

Relieved.

----------


## muhsin

Excited and sad.

----------


## manolia

Bored..i am stll transfering files from the old hard disc to the new one..so many giga of music..

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Bored and anxious

----------


## Pensive

loquacity

----------


## jhonerliz

curious

----------


## Chava

painful, my feet are raw after kata.

----------


## Pensive

> loquacity


 :FRlol: 

I just noticed I had meant to post it in Word Association Game.
Oh and as for the feeling of the day, I feel kind of disappointed.

----------


## kilted exile

light hearted

----------


## eyemaker

I feel like- drawing faces in the coconuts..

----------


## Joreads

Its Friday I feel great

----------


## Chava

exhausted

----------


## sprinks

distraught.

----------


## sprinks

relieved and happy  :Smile:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Like I am wasting my life on someone not worth it

----------


## Remarkable

Great!Yay!

----------


## Scheherazade

Aged 

 :Tongue:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Overwhelmed and worried but glad that it's Friday and I don't have to think about it for while.

----------


## sprinks

Excited!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

confused, took me a while to figur out what was going and why I didnt remember making certain posts - and now I know, blatant thievery

----------


## papayahed

Beat.

----------


## The Comedian

released.

----------


## sprinks

Content, well, content enough.

----------


## sprinks

Sick.
And sad.

----------


## sprinks

I want to cry. And I feel impatient for this weekend to be over, so things can be the way they should be.

----------


## Eugenie

I feel very ill, eating improperly for even one day sucks. Why did I do it? :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

Optimistic.


So many mood changes today  :FRlol:

----------


## sprinks

tired.

----------


## Pensive

Obsessed (with a song).

----------


## Chava

Hmm, I feel like time has stretched today...

----------


## Madhuri

not so good.....

I have had this burning sensation in my stomach for the past two days, and it doesnt seem to go away no matter what I do....

----------


## Pensive

> not so good.....
> 
> I have had this burning sensation in my stomach for the past two days, and it doesnt seem to go away no matter what I do....


Awww
Acidity? I can relate to that....had to take antacids to make them stop.

----------


## Weisinheimer

sad...

----------


## sprinks

sore.

----------


## papayahed

confused, what day is today?

----------


## Niamh

> confused, what day is today?


Yeah i got confused about today as well. felt like a tuesday.

----------


## Niamh

Disappointed.

----------


## Madhuri

slept the whole night but still feeling tired.

----------


## Weisinheimer

annoyed. Why does he keep calling me???

----------


## Nightshade

awake... :Biggrin:

----------


## Sapphire

Curious... just curious in general, not about anything in particular

----------


## Scheherazade

> slept the whole night but still feeling tired.


Ditto.

Though I have been up since 5.30.

----------


## sprinks

Hungry!!

----------


## muhsin

Cooool!

----------


## jhonerliz

Happy coz its my birthday today! yehey!

----------


## alakungfu

Happy, cause it's my daughter's 13th birthday! Happy Birthday, jhonerliz.

----------


## Chava

Tired; much too much academics for one day, and still have to prepare for statistics for tomorrow.

----------


## dramasnot6

Happy Birthday,jhonerliz!

I am moderately happy.

----------


## pussnboots

> Happy coz its my birthday today! yehey!


Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

3 hours sleep = incoherent

exam in 4 hours...

----------


## The Comedian

*dis. . . . . . .tract! . . . . . ..ed*

----------


## Chava

Oh so beat.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Happy coz its my birthday today! yehey!


Happy birthday!  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

awful. Head...hurts...so...bad...

----------


## higley

Rushed!

----------


## jhonerliz

Happy coz alakungfu, drama, puss, and sche greeted me on my birthday yesterday!

Thanks a lot...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Unwilling.

----------


## dramasnot6

Ready. I think.

----------


## Sapphire

Disappointed

----------


## Chava

Happy - I just got more than a months pay in 'vacation money'; a strange thing that's incorporated into the danish tax system, but it's tax free, and just for me.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Quiet

----------


## papayahed

Wet and tired

----------


## Scheherazade

Numb.

----------


## Janine

so tired right now I am falling asleep and it is only dinnertime. I better have some coffee.

----------


## Niamh

Exhausted!

----------


## kilted exile

Sick, I have a sore throat & I am all bunged up. I need to be nursed

----------


## Niamh

Aww poor kilted. You should make yourself a hot whiskey.

----------


## The Comedian

Grimy.

----------


## Chava

reluctant

----------


## novemberwine

Apathetic

----------


## sprinks

Kind of bleh from a not so great day and too much chocolate

----------


## papayahed

Angry and Frustrated.

----------


## mono

Productive . . . let us hope it lasts.

----------


## alakungfu

Contrary

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Blah. SHouldn't have had a 2 hour nap at noon...

----------


## Janine

I am super tired, too. I think I need a nap right now.

----------


## Niamh

On the bring of collapse i'm that tired.

----------


## Virgil

Burnt out as usual.  :Frown:

----------


## eyemaker

my eyes are too heavy to bear, perhaps a little more rest will ease my dreadful morning.

----------


## Chava

Emotional overflow! Happy, accomplished, excited, anticipatory, brave, you name it, it's like a rollercoaster.

----------


## Chava

Exceptional!

----------


## Scheherazade

chirpy

----------


## papayahed

annoyed and frustrated

----------


## sofia82

sleepy

----------


## sprinks

good, but a little sore

----------


## jekan blazer

im depressed

----------


## Scheherazade

> im depressed


Sorry to hear that Jekan. 

You should come to our online party tonity (in 8 hours' time); it might cheer you up!  :Biggrin:

----------


## jekan blazer

> Sorry to hear that Jekan. 
> 
> You should come to our online party tonity (in 8 hours' time); it might cheer you up!



aww thanks but i cant mak it ill be offline... i wish it was earlier...

----------


## Scheherazade

> aww thanks but i cant mak it ill be offline... i wish it was earlier...


That's a shame. How about tomorrow night?

Why are you depressed by the way? If you don't mind sharing?

----------


## jekan blazer

im depressed because of someone i saw... no more talking about that...


i cant be online during the night...

----------


## kilted exile

surprised/disappointed - what does she mean she's not coming out this weekend? everyone is coming out this weekend

----------


## subterranean

Berlin, Brussels, Barcelona???
Please help me to make decision.

----------


## Chava

> Berlin, Brussels, Barcelona???
> Please help me to make decision.


Berlin!

Feeling: Indecisive

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

torn between frustration and serenity...it feels weird...

----------


## Janine

disgusted and downhearted.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> disgusted and downhearted.


 :Frown: 
I'd give you a hug if I could!

----------


## Niamh

Frustrated, annoyed, exhausted and burnt out. Have had a bit of a breakdown.

----------


## Nightshade

niamh? ! 

tierd cold and my joints are swelling up..and now a bit worried too

----------


## subterranean

> Berlin!
> 
> Feeling: Indecisive




Thank you for the suggestion. 
I've checked five sites on top 10 europe destinations and all of them mentioned those 3 places. Hence, my indecisiveness!

----------


## Niamh

> Berlin, *Dublin*, Brussels, Barcelona???
> Please help me to make decision.


I think its obvious where you should go!  :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

Ow, the writing is on the wall!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

I'm taking the little bro to Berlin in autumn sometime, for some sibling bonding. Berlin is awesome, been there twice so far. Go to Berlin!

----------


## Nightshade

okish

----------


## Niamh

> Ow, the writing is on the wall!


It sure is!  :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a variety of feelings, a little bored first in the morning, and then jubilant, then buoyant, again bored.

And feelings change now and then. Every circumstance and happening gives a different feeling and as a matter of fact all I do is try to feel different. 

Circumstances circumscribe me to feel in a particular way, and sometimes I feel very ecstatic, sometimes very down and it changes very often. 
Now I feel really different and ideas flow in a stream.

----------


## Joreads

A bit under the weather today sinus problems but I will bounce back

----------


## kevinthediltz

Tired of painting. Tired of paint. Tired of unpainted walls. Tired of paintbrushes. Tired of rollers. Tired of the smell of paint. Tired of words that sound like paint.

And tomorrow what am I doing?

PAINTING!!!!!!!!!!
YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Niamh

shattered tired...
...you feeling better nightie?

----------


## sprinks

quite content, really happy with the new hair style, but a little worried I won't get all my homework done!

----------


## Niamh

sore. I have a pain in my side since yesterday morning and it wont go away. Caused by stress. should take my meds.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I have bronchitis. It hurts to breath from coughing so much. Niamh, I like your avatar. I'm stocking up on Bushmills for St. Patty's day.

----------


## Virgil

> I have bronchitis. It hurts to breath from coughing so much.


I hope you've gone to the doctor. That can turn into pneumonia real fast. Take care of yourelf please.

My wisdom tooth is hurting again, damn it. I really should have these taken out.

----------


## Niamh

> I have bronchitis. It hurts to breath from coughing so much. Niamh, I like your avatar. I'm stocking up on Bushmills for St. Patty's day.


Bushmills is good!  :Thumbs Up: 
Hope you feel better soon!

----------


## sprinks

I hope all the sick and sore litnetters are feeling better real soon!


I feel good, because I just ate a chocolate muffin  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Smug!  :Tongue:

----------


## mono

Creative and somewhat hyper . . .

----------


## Chava

wistful

----------


## jhonerliz

worried

----------


## sprinks

pleased  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Positive

----------


## Niamh

happy.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

curious.

----------


## kilted exile

relieved

----------


## Pensive

Great

I killed myself last night

----------


## Chava

Oh no, seem to be getting sick ... *blows nose*

----------


## Niamh

Feeling a bit bored...

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Feeling a bit bored...


That is the way that I have felt for about 95% of the time these past few weeks. 

I'm tired, but I am OK. A little stressed out, though.

----------


## Janine

> I'd give you a hug if I could!


Thanks **Classic**, you are always so sweet and caring. I am much better today. Thank goodness it was just temporary. Hope you are doing well today. :Smile:

----------


## jhonerliz

tired but happy

----------


## Madhuri

Was feeling good....but now I have a slight headache.

----------


## Scheherazade

Relieved

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

It's going to be a long and dreadful day for me...

----------


## alakungfu

taller than my natural height

----------


## Niamh

Sleepy. Slept for about 3 1/2 hours to make up for lake of sleep last night. So now since 6.30am yesterday i have slept for 3hrs 40 mins!  :Biggrin: 
I am also excited! Going to free gig in Dublin Castle tomorrow! Going to see The Script!

----------


## Pensive

Crazy. 

Slept for only about four hours last night (amidst the tension regarding my biology paper) and now I don't feel sleepy at all even though I have wasted my two hours trying to get myself to sleep. It's making me so damn annoyed, what if I mess up my English exam tomorrow!

I severely need to go to sleep, can't really afford to lie down the whole day long tomorrow. Have to prepare for my next exam the other day that I am barely prepared for....

----------


## Chava

Beat, long day, even longer tomorrow. Too long tomorrow...

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired. but I'm tired pretty much everyday... :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I'm just _great_. I love running into my ex who pretends I don't exist even though we're with a group of mutual friends...just _great_.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## muhsin

Tired; like I was beaten.

----------


## The Comedian

Peachy. I feel fuzzy, sweet, delectable, round, somewhat leafy at the top, and I have a tragic sense of separation when ever I walk by a tree. Oh, and a strong fear of fruit flies.

----------


## Chava

Somewhat flatlined. Going to skip karate, and head home to recharge... blah.

----------


## Mathor

Like i've been doing homework all day and it's finally done.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Lively! And caffeinated, though neither is the result of the other...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Thanks **Classic**, you are always so sweet and caring. I am much better today. Thank goodness it was just temporary. Hope you are doing well today.


Glad you're feeling better :Smile: 

I am well, thank you!

----------


## amalia1985

Tired and frustrated...

----------


## Scheherazade

> Tired and frustrated...


Ditto.

----------


## Tournesol

I'm sick you guys!!! Such a terrible flu! Started with the sore throat, and today there's the runny nose, sneezing, fever - the full works! 
** Achoo!!**

----------


## Niamh

hungover.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm sick you guys!!! Such a terrible flu! Started with the sore throat, and today there's the runny nose, sneezing, fever - the full works! 
> ** Achoo!!**


Hope you feel better soon!




> hungover.


Tsk tsk!  :Wink: 

I am very sleepy and lazy today. :-/

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy.

Haven't had a sleep for more than four hours in the last three days.
Whenever I want to lie down and go to a deep sleep, no matter how much I call for it, doesn't really emerge from its hideout.
And whenever the sleep itself hits me, I am too occupied with other stuff to bother hearing its call.

----------


## Niamh

> Tsk tsk!


Its a very rare occurance! :Blush:

----------


## Pensive

Feeling-as-if-she-should-get-her-eye-sight-checked.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

'Bout to head out. See 'ya!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Half-excited, half-scared. I won't be able to rest until I've finally gotten the results of that Computer Science test. Ah, programming. Indeed it is heaven.

----------


## Niamh

Aching! I need to sort out my shoulder. The heat pad is doing nothing for it!

----------


## sprinks

Oh I hope you're less sore by now Niamh!


I'm just tired.

----------


## optimisticnad

Annoyed - there's this denim jacket i wanted from new look, they don't have my size!

----------


## Sapphire

Toothpain, leading to earpain (is that possible?), leading to throatpain... I really hope this isn't going any further!

----------


## The Comedian

Hope that pain doesn't leave you blue, sapphire.  :Smile: 

I feel tip-top. Got up at 4:30am, ran for four miles, having my second cup of coffee and am delaying work for another, oh, 10 minutes.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

sleeepyyy... :Redface:

----------


## papayahed

Confused

----------


## dramasnot6

I feel like some COFFEE.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Awesome! I was followed home this afternoon by a poodle :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

great - off to see the mudmen in listowel on saturday

----------


## LadyWentworth

A little sore in my back and ribs. Also, the standard tired. But other than those inconveniences, I am fine.  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

I'm almost done with this essay! I'm so relieved it's _almost_ over!!!

----------


## Niamh

My back is killing me and now i also think i'm getting a kidney infection... :Frown:

----------


## Bookthief

I feel dazed and conused...

----------


## Scheherazade

Exhausted but happy.

----------


## mono

Hazy, but comfortable . . .

----------


## j.k.taylor

I feel withdrawn, on edge, depressed...

----------


## Silas Thorne

splintered

----------


## Scheherazade

Feeling sleepy now.

----------


## Madhuri

Right now?

veryyyyyyy veryyyyyyyy angry

----------


## ayuneyari

sighing relief . . . . one of my problems got solved. now i need to read all my notes coz next wwek is our exam.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pleased.

----------


## Chava

Superb

----------


## Riesa

Happy.

----------


## Virgil

Shocked. Is it first day of spring? Or is that tomorrow? I got up to take the dog out and whoa a blizzard of snow. I thought it was supposed to be sunny today. Shows you how they can predict weather. And they want me to believe they can predict global warming. Hmmm.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mathor

Something in the weather? I am SO happy today. And it's nice and sunny.

----------


## The Comedian

elated

----------


## browneyedbailey

today i am feeling very amxious and it's about to make me sick. i have to make 2 cakes by tonight and a two layered cake for sunday because we have all these birthdays. i wish my grandmother hadm't said anything and let amy ask her sister-in-law make the stinkin' cakes. grrrrrrr...

----------


## sprinks

Tired.

----------


## browneyedbailey

> Tired.


that's better than anxiety.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nice and clean.

And ready for a cup of tea.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Furious. Completely Enraged.

----------


## kevinthediltz

> Furious. Completely Enraged.


Uhoh. :Frown: 
whys this?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Uhoh.
> whys this?


I'm going to blog it to get it off my chest.

----------


## Niamh

In agony.

----------


## papayahed

Oddly saddened at the departure of two more contractor companies...


hahahhaa just kidding....pretty darn pleased this thing is coming to an end.

----------


## Niamh

> hahahhaa just kidding....pretty darn pleased this thing is coming to an end.


Woohoo! back to reality!

----------


## papayahed

> Woohoo! back to reality!


There's an outside chance that I may even get sunday off  :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

You mean they are actually letting you have some me time!  :Eek:

----------


## mono

Hyperactive . . .  :Eek2:

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm in an incredibly good mood. Drastically different than earlier today. I had a very good night tonight. It feels good to feel _this good_ for a change. It has been a long time. So I think I will enjoy it while it lasts.  :Nod:

----------


## Chava

Dampened

----------


## muhsin

Utterly sad.

----------


## Chava

> Utterly sad.


Hope things improve...  :Frown: 

I'm feeling light hearted, light headed, and symptomatic.

----------


## Eugenie

wow.
Spring is here. I'm good.  :Smile:

----------


## PoeticPassions

Sick... I have a cold... and it is snowing, AGAIN  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

stuffed.......

----------


## Niamh

I'm getting Excited!  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

rested, finally

----------


## Mathor

I feel awake. This is shaping up to be a pretty long and drawn-out boring day.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Just completely worn out. But still doing good.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Awake

----------


## Janine

The last couple of days I have been really moody and I can't quite figure out exactly why. It might be a case of missing my grand-daughter again. It seems time flies by too quickly and then I realise I have not seen her for weeks. I did catch up tonight on all my messages on here in my profile page, so that helped me to feel a little better. I had let them all go too long and everything felt overdo and overwhelming.

----------


## NikolaiI

I am feeling great.

----------


## AdoreroDio

blegh

----------


## LadyWentworth

> The last couple of days I have been really moody and I can't quite figure out exactly why. It might be a case of missing my grand-daughter again. It seems time flies by too quickly and then I realise I have not seen her for weeks. I did catch up tonight on all my messages on here in my profile page, so that helped me to feel a little better. I had let them all go too long and everything felt overdo and overwhelming.


Oh, Janine, you should have been here with me last night. I went out and I had a fantastic night. It put me in just the absolute best mood in the world. I was feeling so good. It was great! Too bad you couldn't have joined me because it was a fantastic night. But I hope your spirits pick up a little more.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> The last couple of days I have been really moody and I can't quite figure out exactly why. It might be a case of missing my grand-daughter again. It seems time flies by too quickly and then I realise I have not seen her for weeks. I did catch up tonight on all my messages on here in my profile page, so that helped me to feel a little better. I had let them all go too long and everything felt overdo and overwhelming.


Awww
It makes sense, don't worry, we all go through such moods now and then. Hope you get to see your grand-daughter very soon!  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

wonderful

----------


## jhonerliz

irritable

----------


## sprinks

content  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

pissed off. Carded, seriously??? I've not been carded in 10years. This is a friggin' joke I wanted to see them as well.

----------


## Chava

Something is scratching in my throat...  :Frown:

----------


## Mathor

I feel hungry. Lunch?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

kinda pissy. I was woken up by Jehovah's Witnesses knocking on my door at a really early hour this morning.

----------


## Niamh

delight and annoyed all at once!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Doing quite good despite a slight earache and sinus problems today.

----------


## Niamh

crippled.

----------


## Scheherazade

Exhausted.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

headache-y

----------


## K.M Roberston

Forgotten, hopeless, last

----------


## subterranean

Sleeppppyyyyy.....6 AM was tooo early.

----------


## sprinks

hungry

----------


## Niamh

Sore. Thank god i'm going to the doctor today.

----------


## sprinks

tired.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Tremendously depressed.

----------


## Niamh

dopey.

----------


## Chava

Pretty good, pretty confident, and even a little beautiful

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

up and down :Sick:

----------


## Janine

> Oh, Janine, you should have been here with me last night. I went out and I had a fantastic night. It put me in just the absolute best mood in the world. I was feeling so good. It was great! Too bad you couldn't have joined me because it was a fantastic night. But I hope your spirits pick up a little more.


That is so sweet of you to say, *LadyWentworth*. We would have had a great time, no doubt. I would have shed that bad mood of mine just to go out with you and have a good bit of fun and laughter. It is too bad we don't live closer. Thanks for you concern and the offer. Means a lot to me.

*Pensive,* I am a little better today. I did some household chores or at least started some things I need to do; so I feel more hopeful and not was overwhelmed as I did the other day. I hope too I see Brooke soon. That is the thing bugging me the most. I miss her so much. These babies grow up too quickly.

Geez, I just read this page and last and mostly everyone is either hurting or miserable. I hope you all feel better soon. I am feeling more like you **Classic** - 'up and down' lately.

----------


## Madhuri

Feelin' Blue

----------


## Chava

Stressed, why plan two lectures on top of each other, silly Uni.

----------


## Scheherazade

Relaxed since I completed two of my three daily tasks.

----------


## Niamh

tingly... at least the heat pad is soothing.

----------


## Mathor

Not so bad!

----------


## jekan blazer

i feel like im god!!!

----------


## NikolaiI

> i feel like im god!!!


Then you have quite a lot of responsibility, you know  :Smile: 

I am feeling quite good. I had a wonderful dream and I just the nicest mail from a friend.

----------


## Niamh

i'm sooooo bored!

----------


## Chava

Snug and comfortable

----------


## K.M Roberston

Content

----------


## Janine

Sort of down again. Wish I could pep up. I am not quite sure what is wrong with me....

----------


## Chava

Hmm, suddenly bothered by a nagging sensation, like if I've forgotten something.. hmm.

----------


## Niamh

maybe i should stop singing...

----------


## K.M Roberston

> maybe i should stop singing...


Lol i know what you mean.......It's hard eh??

----------


## LadyWentworth

> That is so sweet of you to say, *LadyWentworth*. We would have had a great time, no doubt. I would have shed that bad mood of mine just to go out with you and have a good bit of fun and laughter. It is too bad we don't live closer. Thanks for you concern and the offer. Means a lot to me.


Well, maybe someday we'll do it.  :Smile: 


Very, very, very, very sick.  :Sick:

----------


## K.M Roberston

50 posts = blog!!!

----------


## Niamh

tired. time to go take meds and go to sleep.

----------


## Virgil

Well I just got my new laptop computer!! Really cool.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gladdy11

Adequate

----------


## Janine

> Well I just got my new laptop computer!! Really cool.


Wow, what kind did you get? I love getting new things. Now we will expect you to do twice as much here on Litnet!  :Wink:  :FRlol:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

ssssooo tiiirrreeddd

----------


## K.M Roberston

tired and stressed out of my mind!

----------


## Reccura

Thirsty, really thirsty. x.x

----------


## Chava

Ugh headache...

----------


## sprinks

anxious

----------


## Niamh

Sore and bored. Cant do much due to being sore so must remain bored.

----------


## vheissu

Well rested and ready to make a revision plan!!


I'll be bored very soon, no doubt!

----------


## Madhuri

I feel tired...haven't had a good sleep for a while.

I am beginning to feel panicky too. I have to wear a sari tomorrow; and I have to travel in the bus  :Frown:  I am not used to wearing saris except on ocassions; I don't know how i'll manage in the public transport *sigh*  :Frown:

----------


## Riesa

fortunate

----------


## Niamh

bloated.  :Sick:  I ate something i shouldnt have eaten.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

relaxed :Smile:

----------


## kevinthediltz

Aaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tournesol

I feel fine.
I just had a cup of Twining's Indian Chai

----------


## The Comedian

*snorts*

----------


## Niamh

Impish.  :Brow:

----------


## Chava

Angry - stop destroying the city i love...

----------


## K.M Roberston

Pissed ( i am sorry i just cant forget it)

----------


## mono

Like I want to wrap myself in a protective bubble . . . seasonal allergies have hit me like a ton of bricks this year!  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Soothed, excited, loving

----------


## LadyWentworth

Sick :Sick: , irritated and offended. Also a little in pain.

----------


## Madhuri

Relieved.....very relieved

----------


## Niamh

in pain.  :Frown:  think i'll go have a hot shower to ease the muscles and lie down...

----------


## sprinks

Oh I hope you're feeling better Niamh!



I'm tired, but excited!  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

happy. Chemistry class was canceled today!  :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

I am agog! I am agast!  :Eek:

----------


## Mathor

Drained.  :Brickwall:  :Brickwall:

----------


## vheissu

> I am agog! I am agast!


What happened??

I'm tired...did 4 hours of metabolism revision  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

> What happened??


I'm part of a Paranormal webby and we have a spookfest organised in Edinburgh this year. Next year we are doing one in Wales and its going to be a charity event. We have gotten a couple of very famous Mediums to join in and we got some exciting news today which unfortunately i cant mention.


get to bed early.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Headachy

----------


## K.M Roberston

aching in my heart

----------


## mono

> in pain.  think i'll go have a hot shower to ease the muscles and lie down...


Hope you feel better soon, kiddo!  :Wink: 



As to me: daydreamy . . .  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

> Hope you feel better soon, kiddo!


Thanks Mono!

....Kiddo? arent we around the same age?  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

> Thanks Mono!
> 
> ....Kiddo? arent we around the same age?


Yeah, sorry, bad habit - love the playful terms of endearment.  :Wink: 
Glad to hear you feel better, forumer of around my same age.  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol: !

----------


## Bookthief

Glum...yet relieved

----------


## Reccura

Lame, bit of a headache...  :Sick:  And quite sick.

----------


## Chava

Tired, but very happy.

----------


## Tournesol

It's 2.38am. I've papers to mark and I'm going to get minimal, if any, sleep tonight. And I have a long road trip after work.
Yet, I feel very contented, happy, not at all rushed.

----------


## Niamh

Sleepy. why do people insist on txting me at indecent hours while i'm gladly comatosed and unaware of any aches and pains? reality bites.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

I feel like a shining light is enveloping me now! I've overcome the challenges this semester. I'm so relieved now that the semester's over and I can finally go back to being a hardcore anime fan coz I missed it a lot MANY THANKS to school projects, papers, exams, etc which caused me a great deal of sleep. So tonight, I'm gonna sleep early with a satisfied smile on my face. (Though I surely think I didn't do well in my exam (French grammar) this morning.)

----------


## Scheherazade

> Sleepy. why do people insist on txting me at indecent hours while i'm gladly comatosed and unaware of any aches and pains? reality bites.


Why don't you turn your phone off while going to bed?

I am feeling "meh...".

----------


## Virgil

Now finally relieved.  :Smile:

----------


## Mathor

Optimistic!

----------


## alakungfu

interested

----------


## Niamh

Giddy. (and no it has nothing to do with meds!)

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Claustrophobic, but now optimistic

----------


## Niamh

I feel really really stupid right now...

----------


## sprinks

tired. so very very tired.

----------


## mono

Exhausted - just got back from an 11 pm jog . . .  :Yawnb:

----------


## Niamh

Sleepy....should go to bed early tonight....
.... ah who am i kidding!

----------


## sprinks

still tired.

----------


## vheissu

My head hurts...probably because I've only had 1 cup of coffee today.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Glorious :Biggrin:

----------


## Bookthief

A bit cold, but all around tranquil.

----------


## K.M Roberston

Warm, loving my Bf sooo much (in a friendly way :Tongue: ), and really hating someone too

----------


## Chava

Loving

----------


## Niamh

in stitches!

----------


## Silas Thorne

hungry now- Fish and chips!  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

ahhhh fish and chips!!

----------


## dramasnot6

Exhausted.

----------


## Pensive

Quite shaken. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/7971271.stm

----------


## sprinks

fantastic  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Accomplished

----------


## Virgil

Better. Needed that sleep. Could still use more.

----------


## Reccura

Exhausted from writing, thinking, and music.  :Sick:

----------


## AtomicCafe1

Depressed.

Goddam.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am in a "wishing-it-were-Thursday-already" kind of mood.

----------


## Niamh

I feel ouchie.  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

A little distraught, his home was just destroyed by an army of guinea pigs. But the sun still shines.

----------


## Mathor

Iffy mood.

----------


## Carrolb2

Grouchy, angry, frustrated, ready to quit, nervous, anxious, and in desperate need of beer and wings  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Rage!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

blah.

----------


## Pensive

Everybody seems to be feeling bad today.
Yeah, including me.

----------


## Madhuri

wanting to pick up all the pieces and begin everything with a new energy....

----------


## Niamh

ugh!  :Yawnb:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

My day has turned around  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Satisfied... Completed all my daily tasks, plus one.

----------


## papayahed

relieved.

----------


## Pensive

Funny.
I thought I hadn't changed much but looking at some old posts today I have been forced to change my views.
I used to be so.....what-to-say.....cute. Simply cute. Simple and cute.

----------


## a_little_wisp

I hope this doesn't turn into a fever. T_T

----------


## Chava

Energetic, and productive

----------


## sprinks

very content and happy  :Smile:

----------


## Ophelia20

Strange, not sure what to do

----------


## Scheherazade

Hyper.

----------


## Niamh

annoyed...

----------


## Madhuri



----------


## Niamh

> 


You okay Maddie?

----------


## jekan blazer

im ill.....

----------


## alakungfu

I have much to learn.

----------


## Scheherazade

b
o
r
e
d

----------


## Niamh

I feel like knocking sense into people.

----------


## Chava

pretty good, a little dissapointed

----------


## a_little_wisp

I used to have nightmares about plague doctors. Now I have nightmares about being an anchoress in the 1400s.

----------


## Madhuri

> You okay Maddie?


I am fine  :Biggrin:  I was feeling sleepy that time  :Smile: 

Right now? I am feeling fresh, a new day has started and it's Friday, too  :Banana:

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired and discouraged.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I feel like knocking sense into people.


Ditto.


I'm _so_ tired!!!  :Bawling:  I have gone with little sleep for the past 6 days. I don't know how much longer I can do this. Plus my throat is sore _again_.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chava

Great; really happy and great.

----------


## vheissu

Happy: I'm back in Greece for a while  :Biggrin:  The flight was awful though...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I'm feeling a little bit silly.

----------


## sprinks

confused.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Happy: I'm back in Greece for a while  The flight was awful though...


Hope you have a great time  :Smile: 

Not very "I-am-on-holiday!" like.

----------


## sprinks

sick, sad, but also relieved.

----------


## Virgil

Refreshed.

----------


## Niamh

feel sick and bloated.  :Sick:  I really ate too much. Get me a peppermint and fennel tea to help ease the pain and hopefully the bloating so i can wear the clothes i wanted to wear out tonight.  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

feeling good...

I am going for an outing tomorrow....Wonder La, here I come....I plan to have a lot of fun...  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

feeling better!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sleepy, but otherwise SPECTACULAR!!!

----------


## Janine

Encouraged and somehow inspired...maybe because 'spring' is finally on it's way...saw some blossom trees yesterday and so many daffodils - spectacular!

----------


## Scheherazade

Somewhat green...

----------


## papayahed

Like a pimp.

----------


## Lynne50

Relieved that this stressful week is over and looking forward to my 30th anniversary trip to Las Vegas in 4 days. Yeah!!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

I am OK. But I would be a lot better if the guy fixing the bathroom floor would LEAVE for the night!!! Just GO HOME!!!!  :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

I'm okay considering i was out last night! 
I also feel very proud of myself! I managed sucessfully to have a night out and not smoke one single cigarette!  :Banana: ... Although my cousins concept of have a drink when you want a smoke needs to be reconsidered... :Tongue:

----------


## Sapphire

Congratz Niamh - and good luck on keeping up the good work! 

Feeling kinda "I am gonna get sick", listless and down - and at the same time like this could be solved with some fresh air  :Smile:  So lets try that theory

----------


## crystalmoonshin

Tired and sleepy

----------


## Chava

Dreamy and delighted

----------


## mono

> Like a pimp.


 :FRlol: 


As to me: fantastic, and a little silly . . .

----------


## Niamh

happy! two whole weeks!! yeay me!!  :Banana:

----------


## muhsin

Deadly tired. Its a summer season down here.

----------


## Tournesol

I think I'm getting the wedding jitters....yikes!!!

----------


## Niamh

you must be getting excited Tour!

----------


## muhsin

> I think I'm getting the wedding jitters....yikes!!!


No invites for LitNetters?  :Biggrin: 

Allah bless, ameen.

----------


## Chava

Chronically surprised? When the heck did my boss give me all those shifts?

----------


## Niamh

Sleepy...wish i was at home...

----------


## Remarkable

Starting to get mad about someones really childish behaviour, but understanding that I don't have to ruin my day with children :Tongue: !

----------


## Madhuri

Hungry and nostalgic  :Frown: 

not a good combination for a better mood...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Glorious!!

On a lunch break from studying!

----------


## Pensive

So f***** **!

----------


## mono

> So f***** **!


 :Eek:  Pensy?! Everything okay, kiddo?


As to me: introspective, affectionate, and somewhat uncomfortably full.

----------


## Chava

Tickled, pleased, and constructive

----------


## Mathor

I finished all my homework that is due wednesday. So I have all day to just relax! Though I do have a paper due next monday! But that can wait, right?  :Wink:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Good! One exam down and it went well. Now I have to go study for my exam tomorrow...ack!

----------


## Niamh

> So f***** **!


 :Eek: 


I feel okay.
My throat is hurting though.

----------


## Chava

Extremely happy

----------


## Mathor

It's a good day!

----------


## LadyWentworth

My ribs are sore today, but I am OK today (despite the fact that I got 2 hours sleep last night!  :Yawnb: ).

----------


## dramasnot6

I'm in the mood for a movie night.

----------


## Weisinheimer

depressed. so much homework.  :Frown:

----------


## mono

Full of anticipation!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

My cheeks are sore...?

----------


## Weisinheimer

determined

----------


## Chava

Like the stone I've been carrying on my shoulders, is now only a pebble in my shoe  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

a
n 
n
o
y
e
d

:-/

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Exhausted... disappointed...

----------


## Janine

ahhhh...sorry **Classic**...hope things improve soon. 

I am feeling poorly myself today. I'm thinking I may have a bladder infection. I feel so tired I can hardly hold my head up. Maybe I need a nap after dinner. Also, it is not warm here at all. I haven't been able to get warm all day. Isn't springtime suppose to be warm and balmy? Flowering trees are out and daffodils and it feels like it could snow.

----------


## Chava

quaint  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Tired but happy.

----------


## K.M Roberston

relieved

----------


## Zee.

Happy.
Just got back from the gym  :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Tired but content

----------


## Chava

Well pleased.  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Somewhat drowsy, but relaxed . . .

----------


## Madhuri

sad........

----------


## Chava

Ambitious

----------


## sprinks

quite horrible really.

----------


## a_little_wisp

ditto that sprinks. 

I'm ready to drop college, pack my bags, and see the world, if that says anything.

----------


## Niamh

:Sick:  I have a headache and my sinus' are stuffy.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Very relaxed  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Tired, and I have work I took home.  :Frown:  *sigh*

----------


## Scheherazade

Hey, Virgil, what would you do to be back at the College again?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

Tired as usual; yet I feel enterprising - ambitious!

----------


## Weisinheimer

restless

----------


## Niamh

Sleepy... late nights... Need an early night tonight...got work at 5am tomorrow.

----------


## Madhuri

right now?

----------


## jhonerliz

wasted........ I feel so sad for wasting my 5 years not taking master of arts  :Frown:

----------


## K.M Roberston

Ready to record some new hit singles! Mic here I come! *la la la la la la!!*

----------


## Chava

Tired, loving, lonely

----------


## Scheherazade

Physically exhausted but peachy otherwise.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

tired, depressed, and unmotivated

----------


## mono

Not bad, but a bit uncomfortable with a "pinched nerve" in my back . . .  :Frown:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Solemn, curious, artistic and worried... :FRlol:  Which I think has now lead to hysteria!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Chava

> Not bad, but a bit uncomfortable with a "pinched nerve" in my back . . .


Hope you feel better soon.  :Smile: 

As to me? Sleepy!

----------


## mono

> Hope you feel better soon.


Feeling a bit better tonight, thanks dearie, with lots of stretching exercises and warm compresses. I admit as seeming a bit of a wussy for pain, and I complain a lot, but I seem to get these things unusually frequently; perhaps I have a second occupation as a contortionist in my sleep.  :Tongue: 


As to me currently: sleepy - 1 am has nearly approached.

----------


## muhsin

Tired...

----------


## sprinks

also tired.

----------


## Niamh

I feel stupid.

----------


## andave_ya

> I feel stupid.


Thankfully, feelings aren't what you actually are  :Smile: .

----------


## The Comedian

relieved

----------


## Chava

Animate and clever

----------


## mono

Affectionate  :Biggrin:

----------


## Taliesin

Down and tired.
I want to get drunk with people, but I don't have people to get drunk with, alcohol to get drunk with not can I get drunk because of those silly antibiotics I am taking.
Organized a larp, had almost an nervous breakdown, now me and the other person who organized are pissed at each other.
I am supposed to do my homework at the moment, but am just goddamn tired.
Tired, tired, tired.
Tired that the is this stupid choir festival next week. I don't have the damn energy for it.
Tired that I have to wake up early Wednesday because a lecturer keeps the times of the re-test a secret.
Tired that I can't meet my friends next week because I don't have the time.
Tired that all the good-looking, kind, friendly, intelligent boys I know are so goddamn straight. Stupid spring. Don't fall in love. Or else... 
Tired that she is away with her newfound boyfriend. I miss her. Truly, I do. 
Tired that there will be another week when I can't use my bike.
Tired that I stepped on some silly thorn and now can't walk without a small pain at each step unless I tiptoe.
Stupid spring.

----------


## Scheherazade

Very, very tired but who cares?  :Smile:

----------


## Joreads

the migraine medication has kicked in so headache free for four days!!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Content. Satisfied.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Oh, just soooo exhausted. Thankfully I have NOTHING to do tomorrow but sleep-in (hopefully) and just lie around and be lazy.

----------


## Chava

Extremly happy, and full of warmth

----------


## manolia

Feeling great  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

good, but a little anxious

----------


## Niamh

I feel stuffy... sinus' again.

----------


## Madhuri

tired......

----------


## motherhubbard

better

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

lost..

----------


## Divine Comedy

Confused at the ways of life  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

not so down. feeling serene to be honest...

----------


## alakungfu

a little excluded

----------


## selsabil

lost , tired and disappointed

----------


## Janine

really really tired and fatigued....

----------


## Scheherazade

> really really tired and fatigued....


Ditto... and getting sleepier by the minute!

----------


## Weisinheimer

overwhelmed.  :Frown:  I have so much schoolwork to do. That's what I get for actually taking a break during spring break.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chava

I have a lurking sense of disaster about todays meeting

----------


## Scheherazade

Lazy.

----------


## PoeticPassions

in love with the past

----------


## Madhuri

bad...

have a terrible, terrible headache  :Frown:

----------


## crystalmoonshin

down  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

Happy! Finally found out (after four months of waiting) that my three days hols in May have been granted! AND the couple of days i put in for at the end of June!  :Banana: 
Now, if i could only find out about the hols for the first week of june that i requested over a month ago...

----------


## Chava

Ow ow ow, bleeding knuckle!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Happy! Finally found out (after four months of waiting) that my three days hols in May have been granted! AND the couple of days i put in for at the end of June! 
> Now, if i could only find out about the hols for the first week of june that i requested over a month ago...


Good news  :Smile: 

Where will you be going durinrg your holiday?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Very content. Playful, maybe

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Not overly playful...tired...maybe even discontented, but I'm glad that *Charm* is feeling playful... :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Good news 
> 
> Where will you be going durinrg your holiday?


Oh i'm off to Edinburgh next month and england, and hoping to pop over to the uk some more in june!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

So excited!

----------


## Tournesol

Hi all.
It's 06.14 where I am. 
Today, my fiance and I go to the stores to register for our wedding. 
I'm so excited!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Oh i'm off to Edinburgh next month and england, and hoping to pop over to the uk some more in june!


You should just move over here and be done with it!  :Tongue: 


> Hi all.
> It's 06.14 where I am. 
> Today, my fiance and I go to the stores to register for our wedding. 
> I'm so excited!!!!


Aww! Good luck with it all!  :Smile: 

I am feeling energetic; making up for my laziness yesterday.

----------


## Weisinheimer

Today I'm swinging back and forth between stressed and apathetic.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Absolutely Divine

----------


## Niamh

> You should just move over here and be done with it!


 :FRlol:  But then i wouldnt have weekend breaks flying to investigate beautiful towns, cities and countrysides!  :Biggrin:  I'd also probably get lazy about visiting friends...  :Tongue: 
AND i also wouldnt get the thrill of finishing a shift and jumping straight onto a plane without going home first!  :Biggrin:  (and making everyone on the next shift jealous.  :Brow: 


I am feeling relaxed and refreshed. Aint nothing like a hot shower after a long day in work. I am also in a spot of pain. Stupid shoulder!

----------


## subterranean

@ Niamh: Is that from the back pain you have sometime ago?

I'm feeling tired but relaxed. Making up some green tea for my bed time reading soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Yeah...Its the original problem which triggered off most of the back pain. lower back was a seperate issue. My lower back is grand now, odd twinge every now and then. But my shoulder is a mess. think i need to go for physio. I need to go back to my doc.

----------


## mono

Excited beyond all words!  :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

extremely depressed right now...and I don't know why

----------


## Shalot

ignored  :Frown:

----------


## crystalmoonshin

Anxious.

I've been rappelling since yesterday and it's been driving me crazy, pretty much due to my irrational fear of heights. I know I shouldn't be scared with all the thick ropes, slings and carabiners but the mere fact that accidents can happen anytime makes my legs wobbly whenever it's my turn to rappel. Can't wait for the summer classes to end. (On the other hand, thanks to our ROTC training, I find it easier to sleep at night.  :Smile: )

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Feeling better than last night...  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Happy, relaxed, and optimistic.

----------


## Niamh

ouchy!  :Frown:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Why are we feeling ouchy tonight? :Frown:

----------


## Tournesol

just relaxed...

----------


## alakungfu

exasperated with the guy who won't stop humming next to me

----------


## Chava

Sleepy, but thrilled, and anticipatory.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

My right knee is hurting. I can't put pressure on it. I didn't hurt it. I don't know what's going on.  :Frown:

----------


## Janine

> My right knee is hurting. I can't put pressure on it. I didn't hurt it. I don't know what's going on.


Old age?  :FRlol: 

Sorry *Virg*, I could not resist that last one. Maybe you pulled something or strained it. Hope it's better real soon.

Feeling restless, but hopeful....

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Good. Fresh air does wonders.

----------


## Remarkable

Anxious... Too anxious... And sleepy... Extremely sleepy...

----------


## Tournesol

ugh...cramps! 

and I have papers to mark...great combination, ey?!

----------


## alakungfu

I feel like a scientist who believes that the cure for cancer is within reach.

----------


## Niamh

Sore. I dont think my feet can handle a fifth day on the trot running around work in my shoes... on an upside, under strict instructions from my boss to NOT be pushing cages around tomorrow because of shoulder... we'll see.

----------


## Shalot

excited  :Banana:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Weisinheimer

mad at myself. Why must I always wait til the very last minute to do my assignments?  :Frown:

----------


## Bookthief

Weird...undescribable...

----------


## mono

Tired, very tired . . . this first day after a stretch of work-nights always wears me out - a recuperation day.  :Yawnb:

----------


## Chava

Speechless, and in the most peculiar manner, empowered.

----------


## Eugenie

oh poor Mono, get rested. Your name always makes me think of well having mono and it gives me a wierd tired feeling.  :Smile: 

I am feeling quite frankly like the dregs of a cup of tea with loose leaves. so , I don't know really, soggy in the brain or something. 
And Virgil, do you have arthritus or something? I would just get it checked out, because, well a guy needs his knees, right?

----------


## crystalmoonshin

my arm muscles hurt like hell. and I lose my appetite everytime I think of our rappelling practices. UGH!  :Sick:

----------


## alakungfu

I feel vindicated.

----------


## Madhuri

troubled, restless, agitated....  :Frown:  "feeling right" is an alien feeling right now....

----------


## NikolaiI

> My right knee is hurting. I can't put pressure on it. I didn't hurt it. I don't know what's going on.


Virgil this is very odd! For a couple of days my right knee was hurting, the very day you wrote this it was the worst.. Yesterday it was also hurting a fair bit, but on the 16th it was really bad. But yesterday at the end of work I realized it had finally gotten better and I knew I was in the clear. Walking to and from the bus was a huge pain the last couple of days though, as it hurt a lot to walk. Not to mention at work.  :Wink:  You never know how much you have until you lose it for some time.

Fortunately all is beter wth my knee now. What a relief. How is your knee today? As for what might caused it, shocks, like if you had run down stairs or something might... now, also, being hydrated is important and good for the joints.. and don't turn, or twist, while standing, or do so as little as possible, and especially don't turn when you are holding something.

Let us know!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Lethargic  :Sick:

----------


## Chava

Full of love

----------


## NikolaiI

Hopeful

----------


## Niamh

Although i'm sleepy, and a little i pain, i'm feeling very happy.

----------


## mono

Peachy-keen!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Ready to rock that assignment

----------


## Niamh

Physically i'm Tired. Didnt sleep very well. feel like there is a blade under my shoulder.  :Tongue: 
The rest of me couldnt be better!  :Smile:

----------


## Eugenie

Oh happy and introspective at the same time somehow.

----------


## The Comedian

Edgy, sharp.

----------


## alakungfu

like a fashion model's sidekick

----------


## Tournesol

good, good, good

----------


## Niamh

In Pain! If only there was such a thing as a shoulder transplant!

----------


## mono

> In Pain! If only there was such a thing as a shoulder transplant!


There is, well, sort of . . . shoulder replacement surgery, but I would not recommend it in all cases.  :Idea: 
I hope you feel better soon, kiddo!  :Wink: 


As to me today: affectionate.

----------


## LadyWentworth

My ear hurts.  :Frown:  I got my ears repierced and I must've done something to the one while I slept because it has been bothering me since this morning.  :Frown:  Also, very tired. Still only able to sleep 4 hours a night.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chava

Loving and calm

----------


## The Comedian

groovy

----------


## Niamh

sleepy. think i'll shut my thoughts up and dream instead.

----------


## alakungfu

that almighty status, the individual

----------


## Chava

Little bit stressed now...

----------


## Niamh

confuzzled. Too much going on in my head right now.

----------


## Eugenie

I fervntly hope that you feel 'right' very soon.  :Frown: 

I feel so much pain in my body right now I can barely think of anything else. Pain pain go away, dont come back again another day.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Better than yesterday. But my ear still hurts a little, unfortunately. Also, still very, very tired.

----------


## NikolaiI

I am feeling quite peaceful and blissful.

----------


## Chava

Happy! 8 days!

----------


## mono

Excited to no limits!

----------


## manolia

Frustrated (i can't contact my bro through msn  :Frown: )

----------


## sprinks

tired, but happy and excited.

----------


## Virgil

Tired too. Urrgh. I alwys expect work to slow down but it just keeps going at a torid pace.

----------


## Niamh

serene....

----------


## Scheherazade

Hyper

----------


## LadyWentworth

Anxious

----------


## captainamanda

eyestrained, been surfing for 3h

----------


## Janine

enterprising.....probably because I had coffee at 9 o'clock PM.

----------


## Chava

Wonderful, through and through.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I feel like an emo kid.

I'm wondering if seeing Frank Warren from post-secret has anything to do with it. Some of those secrets are kinda depressing.

----------


## PoeticPassions

like the last unpicked flower in a garden of weeds

----------


## alakungfu

like a dragonfly in a clean pond, if there are any anymore

----------


## Madhuri

very happy  :Banana: 

I was successful in baking a cake (second attempt) ....and it has turned out well....  :Banana:

----------


## Ophelia20

Sad and depressed!

----------


## Niamh

tired...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Frustrated, Upset, and Pissed right off.

----------


## Janine

Cafeinated!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I feel very well today!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Sinuses suck.

----------


## NikolaiI

Even though I just learned my best friend is leaving, I am very happy for we spent some time together tonight.

----------


## Chava

Efficient, full of love

----------


## Ophelia20

Anxious

----------


## Niamh

Tired... I actually slept too much!

----------


## alakungfu

groove-stricken (retro)

----------


## Madhuri

Happy  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  

If things work out...it will be great  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

Very annoyed right now but I am trying to contain myself....

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

tired and sore

----------


## Stargazer86

unproductive

----------


## LadyWentworth

So _very_ angry and _very_ frustrated!!!  :Flare:

----------


## Janine

> So _very_ angry and _very_ frustrated!!!


Those are strong words. I hope you are ok. I am sorry you're having a bad day. Hope things are better soon and hope the cause of this is not too monumental.

I was frustrated and a bit angry last night myself but today I feel pretty good.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Those are strong words. I hope you are ok. I am sorry you're having a bad day. Hope things are better soon and hope the cause of this is not too monumental.
> 
> I was frustrated and a bit angry last night myself but today I feel pretty good.


Oh, it is a semi-long story that started last night, in fact (other things occurred today to make it worse). It is something that shouldn't have happened and it is so frustrating and it makes me so mad. 

I am glad to hear that you are feeling pretty good now, though. Hopefully I will be saying the same later.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

:Sick:  why oh why did i eat that burger... i'm not supposed to eat burgers...

----------


## Madhuri

frustrated.........

no matter how much I try.....when things are just about to fall in place....something goes wrong....

----------


## Chava

Very knowledgable.

----------


## Eugenie

so tired I could lay on the floor and sleep instantly, only creative ideas keep nagging at my mind to pay attention. sigh......

----------


## Niamh

Embarressed.  :Blush:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Embarressed.


So...why are you embarrassed?

----------


## Tournesol

I feel very warm and fuzzy...

----------


## The Comedian

is "kick ***" a feeling? If so, then I'm feelin' it.

----------


## Mathor

Recorded some new music. Finished both of the papers that are due tomorrow!

----------


## motherhubbard

like I had one fantastic workout!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm down in the dumps...and I don't know why

----------


## Weisinheimer

soooooooo tired and fed up.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Tired and relaxed. A good feeling I think.

----------


## subterranean

Monday bloody Monday, yet I'm looking forward to have a good day today.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Happy, overworked, and so excited

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleep-deprived.

One is supposed to rest and relax over the weekends, right?

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## pussnboots

Happy!!!

----------


## crystalmoonshin

Happy birthday to you, Pussnboots!!!

I feel great today! I'm starting to like rappelling now.  :Smile:

----------


## alakungfu

overcooked, like a hard-boiled egg

----------


## Madhuri

Okay....

my arms are itching....  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

getting excited!!!

----------


## Nightshade

excited!!!  :Banana:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Tired, dizzy, headache- y, sore, bored

----------


## AimusSage

SARCASTIC! 

not really, but I love sarcastic beauty. it's splendid in its most grandiose form. I drool at the mere sight of it. Brain damage you see. It's rare though, extremely rare.

Anyone feel the same?

----------


## alakungfu

I feel like I'm on solid ground

----------


## Scheherazade

Inactive.

----------


## Chava

Irritated with semantics, yet Fluent

----------


## pussnboots

horrible, my eyes are itching like crazy due to allergies.

----------


## Niamh

I'm feeling abit alive! Forgot what an adrenaline rush feels like.  :Biggrin:  god bless cycling!

----------


## vheissu

Hungry! I should really eat something...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

pretty dang foolish.

----------


## Mathor

Hungry!

----------


## Remarkable

Ambiguous.

----------


## selsabil

better than yesterday

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

bored

----------


## a_little_wisp

EXCITED BECAAAUSE... IT'S BARBIE MOVIE NIGHT.  :Biggrin:  And I'm on my to the other girls' apartment!! wweeeee

----------


## Madhuri

restless.....

----------


## Madhuri

still feeling restless .....  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

annoyed. Why oh why is it raining? doesnt the weather know i want to cycle!!

----------


## Nightshade

Serriously cheesed off> but also wondering if I didnt already write this here where was it I posted it?  :Confused:

----------


## Niamh

thinking thread hun!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Very loving and loved

----------


## Mathor

very very good! Done with school for the spring and I got straight A's! And somehow while spend the majority of my time on here!

----------


## Niamh

inspired. This music is moving.

----------


## manolia

good  :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Not too good. I have a sore throat.  :Frown:  Woke up that way. And the medicine doesn't seem to be helping.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

> Not too good. I have a sore throat.  Woke up that way. And the medicine doesn't seem to be helping.


you should try those home remedies of Papayaheds.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> you should try those home remedies of Papayaheds.


Thanks for reminding me! I really should do that. If it doesn't seem to improve by tomorrow, I think I will.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Really, really, really upset

----------


## Tournesol

I'm okay-ish.
Today was really hot, and I was so busy I didn't drink enough water - so now I'm a little dehydrated, and I've also got a migraine. 

Hope you feel better soon Classic Charm!

----------


## Virgil

Tired...

----------


## 1n50mn14

FUMING!
Hopping mad!
Angry!
Sore!
(Those are the bad ones...)

But also: EXCITED!!!

----------


## Janine

Like I am hovering about a cliff.....

----------


## Chava

Excited beyond all capacity, but also annoyed that I have to get a new bike, again.

----------


## Niamh

> Really, really, really upset


Awww! *big hug*




> Excited beyond all capacity, but also annoyed that I have to get a new bike, again.


Woohoo! (shame about the bike)

I feel fuzzy.

----------


## mono

Ecstatic beyond all description, full of anticipation, and somewhat tired, having slept _very_ little because of the former sensations . . .  :Yawnb:

----------


## Madhuri

very pleased

----------


## Mathor

relieved. I don't need to get my wisdom teeth removed as soon as i thought!

----------


## Chava

Satisfied

----------


## Janine

At loose ends.....

----------


## Niamh

tired, have a pounding migraine, anxious and a little down.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Slightly relieved

----------


## Bookthief

The need to evaporate into thin air

----------


## Moshu

Fried. I should have worn sunblock yesterday. >=(

----------


## Scheherazade

Peachy

----------


## Niamh

worried and want to disappear.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I still have my sore throat but it _has_ improved. So that is a good thing!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Stargazer86

mellow

----------


## JoeLopp

uncertain. How to proceed...

----------


## Madhuri

Fed up.

I am fed up of thinking what food to prepare daily....  :Bawling:

----------


## muhsin

Tired...

----------


## Eugenie

Tired also, and so many things yet to do.

----------


## Nightshade

in pain  :Frown:  
And its my own stupid fault so annoyed as well.

----------


## amalia1985

nervous

----------


## Chava

Very much in love

----------


## mono

Loving and loved.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

sleepy... but it was a good four hour nap!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Distracted.

----------


## Niamh

I'm starting to feel funny...

----------


## Stargazer86

> I'm starting to feel funny...


"funny" as in odd, or funny as in  :FRlol:  ?

I'm feeling positive today

----------


## Niamh

funny as in  :Sick:

----------


## Stargazer86

Oh noes! Hope you feel better!

----------


## LadyWentworth

I'm better.  :Smile:

----------


## Tournesol

I feel deliciously tired. I'm looking forward to a good night's rest before work tomorrow.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

So proud  :Biggrin:

----------


## alakungfu

Affirmed situationally.

----------


## mono

Warm, fuzzy, and affectionate . . .

----------


## loe

a little bit dizzy (because of wine)

----------


## The Comedian

Achoo!

----------


## alakungfu

blissfully abandoned.

----------


## Nightshade

like a clumsy oaf!!

----------


## dramasnot6

Pretty darn great but not quite ready to start my paper...

----------


## Pensive

As-if-unable-to-name-my-feelings.

----------


## selsabil

tired

----------


## Niamh

contemplative....

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Peaceful

----------


## Eugenie

thinking of heaven, trying to get things accomplished on earth.

----------


## dramasnot6

Great!

----------


## Niamh

:Mad:

----------


## Joreads

Good.

Niahm feel better

----------


## Madhuri

Helpless  :Frown: 

I am incapable of dealing with rough people. They talk as if they are throwing stones....one issue I have to deal with...and this guy is very rough, rude and its impossible to reason with him.... 

thinking about this situation and no way out...is making my head heavy....

----------


## Chava

Happy, but not at all in the mood to be studying...

----------


## Weisinheimer

weary

----------


## Tournesol

I feel fine!

----------


## Niamh

very very sore.

----------


## vheissu

> very very sore.


What's wrong?



I'm almost done with this 10 exam marathon...2 more to go!!!

----------


## mono

Cultured, structured, somewhat vulnerable, and very affectionate.

----------


## Niamh

> What's wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost done with this 10 exam marathon...2 more to go!!!


Ah!!! Its just the stupid Tendonitis in my shoulder and my neck problem.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

good wierd political

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Excited!!!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

"I think I'm cured. In fact, I'm sure of it. Thank you stranger, and your therapeutic smile."

----------


## dramasnot6

Really down...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sooorrreee...and GLORIOUS!!!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Sooorrreee...and GLORIOUS!!!!


I'm glad that you are feeling better...and that you've recovered well...

I'm feeling pretty good today!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I'm glad that you are feeling better...and that you've recovered well...
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good today!!


Thank you! I'm fully recovered from my surgery, but I had my first ride in months tonight, that's what I'm referring to  :Smile: 

Glad you're good too!

----------


## Madhuri

Blue

If only I knew a way to uplift my mood.... I hate feeling like this....

----------


## loe

Awful.
Being at work with a hangover. :Sick:

----------


## Chava

Fantastic!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I feel like I have a second brain for a heart. 

reason is fighting a hard battle with the way I feel. And I'm going to make sure it wins out. And I don't like that, but it is for the best.

----------


## Niamh

I'm feeling very.... straight. My shoulder is taped up nice and good and i cant even slouch in my chair... so yeah... staight posture wise.

----------


## mono

Ambitious, tired, well-fed, creative . . .

----------


## Janine

A little more hopeful...

----------


## Remarkable

Awesome! I love Rotterdam! A lot!

----------


## Virgil

Tired. Overwhelmed.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Tired. Overwhelmed.


Join the club!

 :Wink:

----------


## Eugenie

mono, in my whole life I have never heard anyone say those attributes together. how adorable!

I feel OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY .
Major pain from dance and too much weight lifting. I can barely move my rotater cup. I think I need to hire a crane to move me around . where's the painkiller. who moved the painkillers?

----------


## Niamh

Unbelievably Happy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Hungry, humoured, adored.  :Smile:

----------


## Tournesol

what a mix of emotions, Chava!
Hope u enjoy ur day!

I'm just relaxed, on the net lazily, with my sis!

----------


## Chava

Hungry, humourous, loved.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I feel really really really dumb right now.

----------


## Stargazer86

> I feel really really really dumb right now.


Why??

----------


## Anza

tired, bored.

----------


## Niamh

> Why??


 :FRlol:  trust me! you dont want to know!  :FRlol:

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

I'm happy to have come back here :Alien:

----------


## Stargazer86

> trust me! you dont want to know!


aww c'mon...you can't say that and expect me not to be curious!  :FRlol:  I must know now!!

----------


## Niamh

> aww c'mon...you can't say that and expect me not to be curious!  I must know now!!


Its mine and one others little secret!

----------


## Niamh

I dont know what i'm feeling right now. so many things. i'm overwhelmed.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Very content  :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Extremely exhausted.  :Yawnb:

----------


## mono

Relaxed, loved, and somewhat sore . . .

----------


## Niamh

I have a bit of a sinus thing coming on so feeling a bit conjested.
I'm also highly amused by many of my fellow litnetters!

----------


## Nightshade

curious, gratified, annoyed at myself , but also pleaseed at myself... :Biggrin: 
sort of normal then
did I mentioon excited?  :Biggrin:

----------


## هلي

I am angry from some persons .

----------


## alakungfu

I feel upstaged.

----------


## Niamh

still feeling congested... infact it is now both sides of my sinuses!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> still feeling congested... infact it is now both sides of my sinuses!


Ooh, that is not good at all.  :Frown:  I hope that you feel better soon!


Still tired but a lot less exhausted. That definitely makes me feel better!  :Nod:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Half way between awake and asleep...daydreamy I suppose...

----------


## Tournesol

Wonderful !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Sleepy, and not too pleased about the long academic day to come.

----------


## subterranean

> Sleepy, and not too pleased about the long academic day to come.



I'm sure it will be a fine day later. See you at the opera later.  :Wave:

----------


## Nightshade

flu ridden... now dont worry its only bog standard flu but I hate this time of year.. and Ive lost my voice!

----------


## selsabil

happy

----------


## Michael T

Down  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

:Sick:  I have the flu.  :Frown:

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

> I have the flu.


take care, then! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## JBI

Fantastic - great lectures today (learned how to pronounce all 425 Mandarin sounds) and how to pronounce French (at a basic level in both, of course - practice makes perfect), and the weather was good, and I got my marks for this term, which were better than I thought I did (and fantastic). Plus the weather was good today - it seems like all the effort this year was actually worth something.

----------


## alakungfu

impressed by the material complexities of the universe

----------


## Nightshade

bemused

----------


## kaymf

tired

----------


## Niamh

fluey...

----------


## alakungfu

dramatic

----------


## Stargazer86

half dead

----------


## jekan blazer

weird

----------


## Nightshade

much better !  :Nod:

----------


## Mathor

STILL SICK!!! but this medicine is doing wonders, luckily. In the right direction, at least. Just sucksssss.

----------


## Virgil

Enervated, but peaceful.  :Smile:

----------


## FallingWings

Waiting.

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired and worried

----------


## Chava

So sad and alone

----------


## subterranean

> So sad and alone


there, there.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Chava, I sympathize.

Alone.
Abandoned.
Sad.
Despondent.
Morose.
Vengeful.
Nostalgic.
Vainly hopeful.
ANGRY.

----------


## Don Quixote Jr

desultory

----------


## alakungfu

that the time is now

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

weird weird weird

----------


## alakungfu

resilient as of this moment

----------


## Chava

Loving, and optimistic, albeit, unwillingly lonely.

----------


## kilted exile

conflicted - I think it was a good thing lets hope it turns out that way

----------


## Weisinheimer

sad...

----------


## Tournesol

I'm tired, and little stressed out...gonna do an hour of pilates, take a hot shower, have a cup of chai...and enjoy a good night's sleep...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Chubby  :Frown: 

I need to DO something!!!

----------


## kevinthediltz

Bittersweet.

----------


## Shalot

Ignored. Foolish. Mad. Duped. Deprived. Unhappy. Unsatisfied.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Angry, annoyed, smothered, powerful, TIRED.

----------


## Chava

Information overload - no more textbooks please...

----------


## Weisinheimer

headachey

----------


## vheissu

Lazy...the weather's simply awful and I really don't want to go out!

----------


## The Comedian

In a word: totally awesome.  :Wink:

----------


## Tournesol

I feel good...my weekend was hectic, but totally stress-free. I'm looking forward to this week.

----------


## Niamh

blue....

----------


## Scheherazade

Doomed.

----------


## Nightshade

relieved and scared

----------


## Chava

Exhausted and my back hurts---

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Overwhelmed..... :Frown:

----------


## Janine

Bad, since I woke up...I think I pulled some muscle in my arm and I seems like my lower back is out, since I have slight sciatic pain, too...both on the same side. Now that I think of it, I may have strained something, by carrying around my grand-daugher at her birthday party. She has gotten heavy; about 20lbs. She just turned 'one'. No wonder old folks like me can't have kids anymore.

----------


## The Comedian

Still feelin' good. Beer me!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Still feelin' good. Beer me!


Don't rub it in now...


As for me, still feeling doomed and feeling the panic rising in me.

----------


## Michael T

> As for me, still feeling doomed and feeling the panic rising in me.



Sounds ominous! Have you robbed a bank and left a fingerprint?

----------


## Stargazer86

> Still feelin' good. Beer me!


*searches fridge* I've got Sam Adams or Guiness Stout. Which will you be having?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Sounds ominous! Have you robbed a bank and left a fingerprint?


Don't have finger prints... Spying past, y'know.

----------


## Niamh

> Don't rub it in now...
> 
> 
> As for me, still feeling doomed and feeling the panic rising in me.


eek! that time of year?

----------


## Michael T

> Don't have finger prints... Spying past, y'know.


Must make page turning when you're reading a real bummer!  :Biggrin:

----------


## The Comedian

> *searches fridge* I've got Sam Adams or Guiness Stout. Which will you be having?


Sammy Adams, Gracias. 

*cheers to Stargazer*




> Don't rub it in now...
> 
> 
> As for me, still feeling doomed and feeling the panic rising in me.


Care to share my beer? *extends half a cup in Scher's direction*

Seriously, I hope the "doomed* feeling is temporary and fleeting.

Good Hunting!

----------


## NikolaiI

Feeling rested after a day of recuperating after a long and difficult weekend. Feeling quite hopeful and optimistic as usual.

----------


## Niamh

meh!!

----------


## PoeticPassions

confused ...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Not too bad!  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

sleepy

----------


## The Comedian

Yeee haww!

----------


## alakungfu

I feel squeezed in between other thoughts.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Yeee haww!


 :Rolleyes: 


> Care to share my beer? *extends half a cup in Scher's direction*
> 
> Seriously, I hope the "doomed* feeling is temporary and fleeting.
> 
> Good Hunting!


*accepts the offer of beer*

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Awful,  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

> Awful,


*hug*

----------


## Nightshade

> Awful,


awww here *hug* - well unless its the flu in which case - _hands over tissues mug of lemsips and hioney and does a runner_sorry dearie but I just got better dont want to catch it again  :Tongue:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Awful,


**Offers a virtual hug** :Yawnb:

----------


## Taliesin

Sh*t.

----------


## Nightshade

what is with all of you today seriously 



> Sh*t.


*hugs* for you too my friend!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

think there is something in the air...  :Frown:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Not well. Not at all well.  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

> what is with all of you today seriously


Thanks all for the kind encouragement. Feeling better today Night, after about 12 hours of sleep, and fresh french press in my mug. Sometimes we need the real bad down days, to make the next day feel great.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Feeling better today!  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

> Feeling better today!


yey! Kettle is back in business  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

> what is with all of you today seriously





> Thanks all for the kind encouragement. Feeling better today Night, after about 12 hours of sleep, and fresh french press in my mug. Sometimes we need the real bad down days, to make the next day feel great.


eh! It was kind of mean wasn't it?  :Blush: 
I am feeling more Nightie-ish than I have in months. Is all good  :Nod:

----------


## alakungfu

like I've found my stride

----------


## PoeticPassions

unbelievably sleepy

----------


## Niamh

Annoyed.... stupid health system! I have to wait till the 24th of june for an x-ray on my left clavical, and my thoracic spine!

----------


## The Comedian

I'm feelin' so groovy that I want to break out in song: *music notes* 

"Hello lamp post. What'cha knowin'? I've come to watch your flowers growin'. . ."

*fade to silence*

----------


## Madhuri

Stressed

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Like Rat from _Wind in the Willows_, in the story called _Wayfarers All_.

----------


## Weisinheimer

kinda depressed. I'm beginning to question my choice of occupation...taking care of someone til they die, and then take care of someone else til that person dies. Time to start job-hunting?

----------


## mono

A bit vulnerable, but quite well.  :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

*whistles a happy tune*

----------


## Nightshade

tierd but my bed is covered in boxes ( what can you do ?) *shrugs*

----------


## LadyWentworth

Completely worn out. It is going to be a _long_ time before I carry anything heavy again!

----------


## Chava

Morning optimistic, and very loving

----------


## LadyWentworth

Depressed

----------


## Niamh

surprised...

----------


## vheissu

My left arm feels numb...really don't like vaccinations.

----------


## Scheherazade

Animated 

 :Goof:

----------


## Madhuri

Stresses....

thanks to the stupid boss of mine

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

elated. to finally have a job.

----------


## mono

Dreamy . . .  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Wonderful, and loved

----------


## Madhuri

tired from too much of stress....

why is it that bad times pass slowly?

I want some good sleep...if only I knew how.....

----------


## Niamh

Annoyed.  :Mad:

----------


## Niamh

Happy!  :Biggrin:  its Irelands year for rugby! Weldone Leinster!

----------


## Chava

Sore...Bad back

----------


## papayahed

Elated!!! My best friend just called to say she was pregnant!!! (They've been trying for a few years.)

----------


## mono

Nostalgic, inspired, ambitous, and all sorts of wonderful . . .

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Happy because Machida won.

----------


## vheissu

So happy because there's so much sunshine it _almost_ doesn't feel like being in the UK  :Smile:

----------


## amalia1985

Frustrated...

----------


## kilted exile

fantastic - just back from a 3k run along the beach. I am loving life at this point

----------


## Niamh

Impressed!

----------


## Nightshade

chuffed!

----------


## mono

Fine, just fine, but not looking forward to going back to work tonight.  :Frown:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Like Doc Holiday from Tombstone.

I feel like Johnny Dep tonight. Drunken, Dying, and ready to set the world on fire.

----------


## Madhuri

Hopeful.

----------


## Nightshade

blah


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## manolia

awful..spring is the worst of seasons  :Sick:

----------


## Tournesol

Uplifted...even though I'm wearing flip-flops to work! ha ha!

----------


## Madhuri

Worried....  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

fuzzy and strange and worried and happy and stupid all in one... could throw a few more in there...

----------


## manolia

Very very bad  :Frown:  A friend's mom died..and she was much younger than my mom  :Frown:

----------


## The Comedian

> Very very bad  A friend's mom died..and she was much younger than my mom


My condolences.

----------


## Nightshade

frazzled!

----------


## Niamh

> Very very bad  A friend's mom died..and she was much younger than my mom


Sorry to hear this manolia. (((hug)))

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired and happy

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Lost.

----------


## NikolaiI

Peaceful, loved, blissful.

----------


## manolia

> My condolences.





> Sorry to hear this manolia. (((hug)))


Thank you both..trying to think possitive

----------


## Niamh

I'm content and happy... now i hope this good start means a good day!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sapphire

Quite confused and clueless (stuck on a riddle level  :Tongue: )

----------


## muhsin

Can't say how the damn I'm feeling right now!

----------


## Pensive

Crappy
Unnecessary and such dangerous lies from friends are not nice to hear.

----------


## Madhuri

Relieved....

----------


## jekan blazer

anxious

----------


## Scheherazade

I am feeling the need to feel positive and calm!!!

Aaarrrggghhhhhhhhhh!!!

----------


## Chava

Too burdened by the world for one so young

----------


## Helga

tired in every sense of the word

----------


## applepie

All I can say is itchy itchy eyes. Tis the season for allergies  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

amused and happy.  :Smile: 

*sends some calm and positive feelings Schers way*

----------


## Nightshade

A bit smug, stuffed, curious, pleased and did I mention STUFFED?

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Sore.

----------


## Scheherazade

Relieved.

----------


## kilted exile

happier than the proverbial pig

----------


## Madhuri

after quite some time 'am feeling good and positive....

----------


## mono

Quite tired and achy, but loved . . .

----------


## Chava

Slightly stressed, but anticipatory, for many things

----------


## Niamh

happy... and i think today is going to be a good day! (hopefully remains that way!)

----------


## Weisinheimer

happy happy happy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sapphire

Clumsy  :Brickwall:

----------


## The Comedian

Rockin'

----------


## breathtest

eccentric

----------


## alakungfu

surcharged

----------


## Niamh

getting excited.

----------


## Scheherazade

light as a feather

----------


## mono

Creative, thoughtful, serene . . .

----------


## The Comedian

Dude?! Seriously, dude!?

----------


## Chava

appreciative, and clever

----------


## Mr. Skeleton

I feel good, like a happy little smiling tiger under a jungle canopy with a full stomach listening to the rain on the leaves. It's raining. Was reading something a few weeks ago, in one of these PDFs I downloaded in a huge bunch, a bunch of books on writing. The author was giving advice on making characters, talking about how characters don't act like real people. Characters have on track minds, unbreakable morals, volition beyond reason. Real humans, they aren't resolute, they have mood swings, they're all over the map. I was depressed for three days, then I felt like I could take over the world, then I was angry at nothing, then I was angry at everything, then now I feel great-- I'm about as stable as a game of Risk set up on the back of a motorcycle.

----------


## Maximilianus

Helplessly in love with a lady I'll probably never meet.

----------


## Nightshade

Normal, excited. Looking forward to climbing a tree and reading a book ( in the tree) . it is perfect weather for it. 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

sun is shining! Its the weekend! and its actually busy in work for once! I have that friday feeling!

----------


## Chava

Much better thank you very much!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I am afraid that I am getting that twinge feeling that I get before a kidney stone is passed.  :Frown:  :Bawling:  :Sick:

----------


## Nightshade

lazy, but happy I guess i have a cup of tea, a full belly and a cartyon of pineaplle juice , what more could a girl ask for?

----------


## Helga

okay I guess...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

in limbo...about so many things

And like an old lady

----------


## The Comedian

Feelin' good -- am going hiking tomorrow with my girls.

----------


## Renrut

Obfuscatory, discombobulated

----------


## mono

The sun has set to bring a beautiful evening, jazz blares from my stereo, one of my cats rests on my lap, and my heart feels warm and healthy after love has preened through its weeds again today . . . I have no complaints.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Very pleased, very flattered, and very happy.

----------


## Niamh

I feel very CBA right now... but i should really get a move on and pack...

----------


## crystalmoonshin

missing my best friend already. (We just hung out together yesterday...)

----------


## Niamh

annoyed. stupid internet!

----------


## mono

Hyper, very hyper - too much caffeine!  :Smash:

----------


## Chava

> Hyper, very hyper - too much caffeine!


Haha, edit my paper you ball of energy? As for me, sleepy, and quite reluctant.... Oh and in love.

----------


## Madhuri

excited and nervous.....the feeling I get when I start something new or while doing something after a very long time.....

----------


## Weisinheimer

dismal...back to school tomorrow  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Exhausted. Utterly exhausted with the report. Just one more day to go...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I am feeling morally ambiguous, as I scammed a pyramid schemer out of 50 bucks.

----------


## Niamh

I feel very very sore... stupid sunburn!

----------


## Nightshade

Good, could have done without the builder banging on my door before half 8 this morning, but good.

----------


## kaymf

I am so upset. It's my lasy day of high school!!!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

> I am so upset. It's my lasy day of high school!!!


It gets so much better afterwards.

----------


## Chava

Odd, I'm 2/3rds through Uni, and it seems like I've barely started...Just one more year and I've got my degree. Wow. Soon real life will be knocking on my door. Time to grow up I guess.

----------


## Nightshade

Giddy, Im woindering if itspossible to get high off sunshine and apples!!

----------


## Tournesol

> Giddy, Im woindering if itspossible to get high off sunshine and apples!!



yes it is! It's possible to get high off anything - sunshine and happiness is a potent combination! 


I feel great, just wonderful.

----------


## Scheherazade

Drained.

----------


## Janine

Annoyed for petty reasons....first off, I missed a show I wanted to see last night on TV and if you know me, it's rare that I even watch TV. Apparently, our local paper listing was incorrect, so I thought it was not on till next week; but the internet says otherwise. Second, I went to the library just now; haven't been for months, to get "Phantom of the Opera" for our social group discussion; it had just been checked out - figures. I guess I am more annoyed with myself for procrastinating. on going to the library, also being too lame last night just to try the TV channel, to see it if, by chance, the show did air.

Good news in I did get three good movies and two cool CD's.

----------


## eyemaker

in giddy.. :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I feel lost and missing limbs. for many reasons... but the sun is shining and i am happy.

----------


## Skipetyboo

Numb.

----------


## PoeticPassions

a bit dazed...

----------


## Nightshade

Huh.. a wee bit miffed!

----------


## Chava

> I feel lost and missing limbs.


Oh man, did they finally amputate your painful back and shoulder?

Feeling chirpy about finishing school untill September. Feeling terrified about 1½ hours of Karate tonight...

----------


## sprinks

A bit hungry

----------


## jekan blazer

grumpy

----------


## manolia

Very happy and smiling like a fool  :Biggrin:

----------


## Helga

thinking I'm getting sick...

----------


## Mr. Skeleton

Volatile. Fickle. Oddly peaceful.

----------


## mono

A bit behind on the times, but otherwise wonderful, loved, and innovative . . .

----------


## Chava

Sleepy... did not get enough sleep before work, and I have to manage karate later as well... Good grief...

----------


## PoeticPassions

also sleepy.. had an awful night's sleep... and feeling a total lack of enthusiasm for work.

----------


## Niamh

excited. i get a limb back albeit temporarilly!  :Tongue:

----------


## bag09

loving the summer. feel so relaxed!

----------


## Helga

I am sick

----------


## JBI

nervous, anxious

----------


## Scheherazade

Miffed.

----------


## jekan blazer

very tired

----------


## mono

Thoughtful, sentimental . . .

----------


## Bookthief

Slightly lightheaded...and fat!  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

Mildly irritated (woke up because of rain hammering my window at 6...)

----------


## Niamh

content and excited!

----------


## PoeticPassions

guilty, for being an idiot.

----------


## Tupelo

Battered, but positive...

----------


## Scheherazade

Relaxed.

It is only 11 am and I have already completed half of what I am supposed to be doing today!  :Biggrin: 

Go me!  :Banana:

----------


## sprinks

^ well done Scher!  :Smile: 

I am happy  :Biggrin: . Although my back is in so much pain again now

----------


## mrsmtpspur

Needing coffee!

----------


## Weisinheimer

uncertain

----------


## muhsin

Cool!

----------


## amanda_isabel

hideous

----------


## Nightshade

Grand just grand!

----------


## Tupelo

Actually, now that I think about it, a little put in my place... wherever that might be.

----------


## alakungfu

I feel ever so incrementally elevated.

----------


## wessexgirl

Can I have more than 1 word please? I need a virtual hug.... :Frown:  :Blush:  :Bawling: 

embarrassed, humiliated, sad, and more than a little annoyed with myself.

----------


## Janine

> Can I have more than 1 word please? I need a virtual hug....
> 
> embarrassed, humiliated, sad, and more than a little annoyed with myself.


Ahhh...*wessexgirl*....here is a *BIG HUG* from me.....hope that helps.

As for me, I am feeling sick to my stomach today. I woke up with killer indigestion...not sure why....now my stomach is aching...

----------


## wessexgirl

> Ahhh...*wessexgirl*....here is a *BIG HUG* from me.....hope that helps.
> 
> As for me, I am feeling sick to my stomach today. I woke up with killer indigestion...not sure why....now my stomach is aching...



 :Smile: Thanks Janine, I needed that. I pranged my car this morning, I had an argument with a wall, and my rear end lost! I only got my licence very recently, and now I've damaged my lovely little car. It's being tended to by my local garage, and I'm hopefully picking it up tomorrow. Luckily, it wasn't badly damaged, it was a bit battered and bruised and one of the lights was smashed, but no-one was hurt, that's a blessing, as it was at school, and none of the kids were around, (thankfully). A couple of staff heard the commotion though, but I had escaped into the Library to lick my wounds, (not literal I hasten to add) hence the embarrassment  :Blush:  It's a horrible car park, on a hill, and I rolled back into the wall, making a terrific noise on impact! I think I have a mental block with it, as I panic about it every day, and now I'll have to drive in there again  :Bawling: 

Anyway, it could have been worse, so I must try and forget it, but I was really upset with myself, and kept thinking about if one of the kids had been there and shuddering at what might have happened.

I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I hope you're feeling better soon, and here's a *BIG HUG* back from me  :Smile: . Have you tried peppermint, as I think that's good for indigestion and stomach ache, but I may be wrong?

----------


## Janine

> Thanks Janine, I needed that. I pranged my car.....I panic about it every day, and now I'll have to drive in there again


Is 'pranged' a British word? I guess we call it 'cracked up' our car or 'smashed' it. I am good at backing into things, as well. I went to a concert at a church and backed right into a small tree; it was tricky parking and I swear I did not see it. I did some minor damage and was annoyed by it emensely. I know the feeling. When I first started driving - think I was 18 - I had a number of similar incidents - don't we all? Once, I went to a lake and took a carload of kids and coming out of the lot, backed up right into a very large tree...."those darn trees just seem to grow." My mother used to always say that!

I know that 'panic' feeling, but in my case, it was over me possibly drowning. That happened to me a couple of times; later on I got chills thinking about it. Thank God, I did not drown. Needless to say, my time water-skiing was a very short one. I switched to snow-skiing instead; at least, you can't drown.




> Anyway, it could have been worse, so I must try and forget it, but I was really upset with myself, and kept thinking about if one of the kids had been there and shuddering at what might have happened.


Yes, glad it wasn't tragic. What happened? Did you forget to put your emergency brake on? Were you in the car at the time? Glad you did not get hurt either.




> I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I hope you're feeling better soon, and here's a *BIG HUG* back from me . Have you tried peppermint, as I think that's good for indigestion and stomach ache, but I may be wrong?


It's a weird day here today. I was out all day yesterday, in the drizzling rain and cold; today I just woke with such indigestion/heartburn. I thought maybe I forgot to take a pill that controls that. I actually now may have taken two, but it won't hurt me. I have peppermint tea, but sometimes, that will even make my indigestion worse. I read where chamomile was better for indigestion and longer lasting. I should drink some tonight. I think something I ate yesterday brought this on. Thanks for the *BIG HUG* ...I can use it today....still rainy here. I was suppose to go somewhere, but canceled out. I am glad. Too miserable out.

----------


## Stargazer86

Invigorated  :Smile: 

Janine- Hope you're feeling better!! *hugs*

----------


## Chava

Sleepy, but productive.

----------


## wessexgirl

> Is 'pranged' a British word? I guess we call it 'cracked up' our car or 'smashed' it. I am good at backing into things, as well. I went to a concert at a church and backed right into a small tree; it was tricky parking and I swear I did not see it. I did some minor damage and was annoyed by it emensely. I know the feeling. When I first started driving - think I was 18 - I had a number of similar incidents - don't we all? Once, I went to a lake and took a carload of kids and coming out of the lot, backed up right into a very large tree...."those darn trees just seem to grow." My mother used to always say that!
> 
> I know that 'panic' feeling, but in my case, it was over me possibly drowning. That happened to me a couple of times; later on I got chills thinking about it. Thank God, I did not drown. Needless to say, my time water-skiing was a very short one. I switched to snow-skiing instead; at least, you can't drown.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, glad it wasn't tragic. What happened? Did you forget to put your emergency brake on? Were you in the car at the time? Glad you did not get hurt either.
> 
> 
> ...



I think "pranged" might be a British word, we use it a lot over here I think, but I've only heard it in relation to having a bump in your car. It's not as serious as a crash. 

I'm not actually sure what happened. I have been reversing into a parking bay which is on a steep gradient, with a building behind it, and have been stressing about getting into the bay without straddling the lines. I did that fine, but then I think I must have hit the accelerator instead of the brake, as the car shot backwards into the wall. I had my handbrake on, but it all happened so quickly I couldn't stop it. I've been getting in work really early, so that I can park without stressing myself too much, so I'm glad I didn't hit another car. But no-one else seems to park there, and I know why now, as a few members of staff said they won't reverse there for that reason. I don't know where I'm going to park in future, space is very limited, but I'm worrying now in case I do it again. I may have to try and park off site and walk in, but there's nowhere else really to go. Why did I learn to drive  :Frown: ? I've only been doing it for about a month.

It's funny you've mentioned chamomile, I had a cup of tea this afternoon, as my colleague has it as a calming tea, (my stomach was doing cartwheels). I have some peppermint tea too, but I haven't tried it yet. I am having a glass of wine at the moment, that's more like it!!!! Go for that  :Smile: .

----------


## Niamh

oh i am feeling estactic! We Will Rock You was amazing!

----------


## Nightshade

> Can I have more than 1 word please? I need a virtual hug....
> 
> embarrassed, humiliated, sad, and more than a little annoyed with myself.


HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGS
and have a virtual cup of tea and a brownie tooo! 
 :Nod:  



> oh i am feeling estactic! We Will Rock You was amazing!


It was It is , I am still singing in my head and jumping and doing happy dances.... 
 :Banana:  
( one of the leads made me think of Papaya,, but as she was the baddy maybe I shouldnt say tat. But she had LOOOOOVLEY hair and skin. and she was weraing leopard print coats and she had funky shoes ... and she could SING. Did I mention she is called teh Killer Queen?) How Grand a name is that huh?

----------


## Virgil

Tired. It's been a long week at work. And now ticked off from commenting in the Legalisation of Drugs thread. The thought of having worked just to support druggie rehab ticked me off.  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Insecure  :Frown:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm feeling common.

----------


## Nightshade

Gooooood. 

 :Nod:

----------


## Tupelo

A little lost...

----------


## mono

Sleepy, very sleepy, but quite well otherwise - trying to stay up, so I can sleep during the day, and work tomorrow night. Ah, the perks of the night shift!

----------


## Niamh

*sneezes* sinuses are stuffy. but at least they are no longer blocked after the five days of being around stargazer lillies. (pretty flowers but the only ones that make my sinuses go ugh)

----------


## Tournesol

Drinking my Twining's Chai, listening to Dido, and Litnetting - I'd say I'm feeling darned good!

Feel better Niamh!

----------


## muhsin

Alhamdulillah!

----------


## sprinks

tiiiired, and my foot is numb.

----------


## Nightshade

liek an idiot... but its not all bad!

----------


## LostPrincess13

A little sore and embarrassed.  :Blush:  I tripped and fell and hurt my knee yesterday. And to add insult to injury, as I got up and crossed the street, a truck sped by and splashed mud all over me! Then my bag zipper broke as I tried to get my wallet to pay for the band aid...

----------


## wessexgirl

> A little sore and embarrassed.  I tripped and fell and hurt my knee yesterday. And to add insult to injury, as I got up and crossed the street, a truck sped by and splashed mud all over me! Then my bag zipper broke as I tried to get my wallet to pay for the band aid...



I think there must have been something in the air yesterday. Not only did I have my car incident, but my computer was playing up when I got home, and then I got a zip stuck too on my trousers. I think Mercury's retrograde or something..... :Biggrin: .

I hope you're feeling better today LP, and not too bruised and embarrassed.

----------


## LostPrincess13

> I think there must have been something in the air yesterday. Not only did I have my car incident, but my computer was playing up when I got home, and then I got a zip stuck too on my trousers. I think Mercury's retrograde or something......
> 
> I hope you're feeling better today LP, and not too bruised and embarrassed.


Not embarrassed anymore, but my whole leg is still pretty sore. Am walking with a limp... Hehehe! Must be unlucky day! Thanks wess! I hope you and your car is fine...  :Wink:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling wonderful !

----------


## Scheherazade

On top of my own little world.

----------


## Niamh

ugh. ate too much food i shouldnt eat.

----------


## Stargazer86

aww LP  :Frown:  That stinks...hope today's better for you!

Niamh- Was it yummy food though?

----------


## Nightshade

paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iin 
and the sad part is I dont know what caused it.  :Frown:  

( but its not all bad, I get to be lazy. Always good !  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## Niamh

> Niamh- Was it yummy food though?


oh you have no idea!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

I am happy  :Smile: 

although I'm also curious about what you three will think of what I've pm'd you about  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

lazy....

----------


## Niamh

sleepy...

----------


## Scheherazade

Surprised, puzzled, pleased, upset, amused...

And in no particular order.

----------


## sprinks

Overwhelmed

----------


## Tournesol

like I need a zing...a boost...an espresso?

----------


## Niamh

I'm sniffly!  :Frown:

----------


## Chava

you ring the bell
bim bam
you shout and you yell
hi ho ho
you broke the spell
gee. this is swell you almost have a fit
this guy is "gorge" and i got hit
there's no mistake this is it

----------


## PoeticPassions

sad that the weekend has come to an end.... back to work tomorrow *sigh*

but otherwise feelin' pretty good.

----------


## kilted exile

a mix of happiness, sadness & longing

----------


## LadyWentworth

Very depressed, slightly anxious and in pain. Bad headache.  :Frown:

----------


## Michael T

> Very depressed, slightly anxious and in pain. Bad headache.



Chin up girl...the Summer is coming and something good is always around the corner.  :Wink: 

Hope you feel better soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

How i'm feeling is indescribable...

----------


## alakungfu

not particularly inventive at the moment

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Chin up girl...the Summer is coming and something good is always around the corner. 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks.  :Smile:  Actually, where I am it should be summer here already but it really is quite cold! But by next week it will be hot and then I will complain about that.  :Tongue: 

Still have a headache today.  :Frown:  I know it is my lousy sinuses. I should go get something for it.

----------


## Scheherazade

A little dissappointed but still hopeful...

----------


## Chava

Lazy, lonely

----------


## La Amistad

wise and worried,




> Lazy, lonely


Is it laziness due to loneliness, or is it loneliness through the laziness?

----------


## Scheherazade

> wise


Now there is a feeling I am not familiar with!

 :Tongue: 


As for me, I am rather, rather, rather annoyed at the moment.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Like I should be at home...today feels like a Sunday...

----------


## Niamh

I feel meh! Another morning where i just couldnt drag myself out of bed and now i'm behind, and my disc drive wont open and its all meh!

----------


## sprinks

^ hopefully you're less meh now Niamh! 


I feel kinda meh too. Just so darn exhausted.

----------


## Niamh

I feel stupid... why do i keep forgetting things???

----------


## Scheherazade

Niamh> Don't be so hard on yourself for a piece of Blutack... I have three packs sitting here; can give you some!

----------


## Chava

Annoyed, made an apointment today that i don't feel like keeping...

----------


## sprinks

I feel happy!  :Biggrin: 


although I'm so emotionally drained from what happened (in a good way) that I have a headache.

----------


## Niamh

> Niamh> Don't be so hard on yourself for a piece of Blutack... I have three packs sitting here; can give you some!


that would be brill!  :Biggrin: 
Now if i had remembered everything else i was suppose to i'd be sorted.  :Brow:  my brain has gone to jelly.

Annoyed. Stupid internet providers not calling back when they say they will. gurr!

----------


## PoeticPassions

eh, exhausted. 

I need to rest a bit. These days have been long and busy.

----------


## alakungfu

just peachy-keen and fancy-free.

----------


## muhsin

Disappointed!

----------


## Niamh

ugh! I feel as if i've eaten fibreglass...

----------


## Remarkable

Ooooohhhhh... Happy... Butterflies in my stomach...

----------


## Niamh

Shocked.

----------


## Buh4Bee

like crud

----------


## sprinks

light! 

so much less hair than normal!

----------


## higley

siiiiick  :Sick:

----------


## alakungfu

repetitious . . . rockalicious, same thing.

----------


## mono

Very awake, well-rested, and creative . . .

----------


## Buh4Bee

tired and weary

----------


## Chava

Tired, but rather powerful.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Tired, but rather powerful.


Same here... without the "powerful" bit.

----------


## Niamh

Have a trobbing head but am content to potter on regardless.

----------


## Virgil

Extremely exhausted. I can't remember when I felt so tired. I think it's all catching up on me now.  :Sick:

----------


## grace86

Relieved. Hungry. Tired.

----------


## muhsin

Happy!

----------


## pussnboots

Happy - getting my hair cut and colored today

----------


## PoeticPassions

Glad this long week is finally coming to an end...

----------


## The Comedian

Pretty good.

----------


## alakungfu

Confident

----------


## mono

Still a bit sleepy, still a bit dreamy . . .

----------


## Weisinheimer

happy but not looking forward to going to work on a Friday night

----------


## Niamh

ugh.  :Sick:  my tummy stopped working.

----------


## papayahed

pooped

----------


## alakungfu

taken advantage of

----------


## Niamh

> taken advantage of


Eek! 


I feel fine.

----------


## Jozanny

I made my deadline and would not be adverse to a group hug  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

bored bored bored

----------


## Scheherazade

> I made my deadline and would not be adverse to a group hug


Congratulations!  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

Tired and worn out...not feeling at all well.

----------


## Chava

Nervous for the exam, loving, and studious.

----------


## mono

Loving (too), loved, and quite energetic . . .

----------


## Jozanny

> Congratulations!


Thanks Sche. Not back in top form yet, but I still know how to ride the bike! (cackle).

So yesterday was a good day :Smile:

----------


## grace86

Radiant.

----------


## Niamh

I feel so sleepy. Didnt sleep well last night.  :Frown:  Kept thinking it was time to get up. at one point i even got up, turned on light and then realise my alarm hadnt gone off and looked at the clock again... was only 1.35am and i still had two hours sleep... or rather i should have. Only 1h 34 mins to go and i get to go home and sleep.

----------


## Madhuri

I have this sinking feeling...  :Frown: 

I will be leaving home in the afternoon and have to get back to work from tomorrow....I dont know when next I will be able to visit.....  :Frown:

----------


## qimissung

I'm sorry Madhuri!  :Frown:  May an unexpected happiness come your way soon!!!  :Smile: 

As for me, depressed. I'm job-hunting.

----------


## Madhuri

> I'm sorry Madhuri!  May an unexpected happiness come your way soon!!!


Thanks, Qimi

Job hunting is a tough task....good luck!

right now, I feel like  :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

oh poor Maddie.  :Frown:  (((((hug)))))
I feel sleepy.

----------


## alakungfu

familiar with my materials

----------


## Scheherazade

Like a doofus.

----------


## Chava

Nervous about witnessing in court  :Frown:

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Good luck Chava! Hope it goes well!

I feel good - tomorrow is Youth Day another public holiday. I have a little work to do anyway, but that's okay...

----------


## muhsin

LOL :Biggrin:  Maddie. You'd me grinning.

Am feeling tired; like I was beaten. :Sick:

----------


## Helga

sad and scared

----------


## SmileyBon

Aw this is a nice idea for a thread  :Smile:  Shame most people seem to be having bad days though :S

I am good  :Smile:  Had an interesting day reading and learning about lots of things, and now it's nearly end of work time and I am going home to my wonderful boyfriend for a snuggling evening  :Smile:  I can't complain  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

drained.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Content...yet determined.

----------


## papayahed

tired but ready to start packing for my trip to margaritaville.

----------


## Niamh

> tired but ready to start packing for my trip to margaritaville.


will you be having margaritas in Margaritaville?  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

> will you be having margaritas in Margaritaville?


And listen to this while having margarita pizzas?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> will you be having margaritas in Margaritaville?


you betcha!!!




> And listen to this while having margarita pizzas?


 :Thumbs Up: 
exactly!!!!!


Whoooo Hooooo

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lynne50

Excited...it's Beach Day tomorrow. All the children wear their bathing suits and do beach activities outside. Weather permitting, they also run under the sprinklers. *Andthen it's only two more days of school for the year!*

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> *Andthen it's only two more days of school for the year!*


You're looking forward to that? My mom used to HATE summer vacation...

----------


## Scheherazade

> My mom used to HATE summer vacation...


Oh, not if you are a teacher or working at a school!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Grown men!!!!! aaarrrggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Grown men!!!!! aaarrrggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


A contradiction of terms, no?

They never grow... They always remain little boys.

----------


## Niamh

> arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Grown men!!!!! aaarrrggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


Eeek! thats a long Argh... two long Arghs...

----------


## papayahed

> will you be having margaritas in Margaritaville?





> A contradiction of term, no?
> 
> They never grow... They always remain little boys.


You're right.


 :Frown: They can be so flippin' dense sometimes. :Confused:

----------


## Niamh

> You're right.
> 
> 
> They can be so flippin' dense sometimes.


whats up?

----------


## papayahed

> whats up?


weirdo mixed signals

----------


## Niamh

> weirdo mixed signals


argh!!!!

----------


## mono

Getting sleepy . . . very sleepy . . .

----------


## Niamh

I feel meh! I dont want to go out into the rain!  :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

Freezing; the AC's too high.

----------


## alakungfu

detached

----------


## Chava

Splendid and accomplished

----------


## Niamh

annoyed (stupid network).... and exhausted. (need sleep)

----------


## Pensive

Dreamy

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

let's face it: lonely.

----------


## manolia

Sleepy (i know it's not that early and i should be wide awake by now)  :Blush:

----------


## mono

Dreamy, somewhat poetic and sentimental, wonderful, wonderful . . .

----------


## alakungfu

embarrassed that it seems young men these days do not have our sympathy in society as a whole.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Sad and nostalgic. and oh so tired.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Somewhat the same as PoeticPassions...

What are you feeling nostalgic over?

----------


## The Walker

that make three of us only that my nostalgic come along with disappointment...

----------


## muhsin

Sad; a very close friend of mine lost his Dad.

----------


## Niamh

I feel very very sore.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Kind of, sort of happy to be getting away.
And a little anxious to do so.

----------


## Mathor

Sick. as per usual.  :Sick:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Exhausted

----------


## mono

> Exhausted


I second that! I had a great work-out in the gym, so it feels like a proud, healthy exhaustion, but I feel near ready to jump into bed.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleep-deprived but another assignment's done and dusted so I will not let my zombiesque looks ruin my day!

----------


## muhsin

Well...normal. And tired.

----------


## mono

Hmmm, some 4 hours later, I post here again; I felt exhausted then, yet could sleep only until 20 minutes ago.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

I'm all ouch.  :Frown:

----------


## pussnboots

> I'm all ouch.



take that long soak and just lie down

----------


## Niamh

> take that long soak and just lie down


soaked for an hour was lovely....
I feel relaxed.

----------


## SynLeeJm

I'm feeling positive about life, but also very reflective about it. Since the issue of the recent Iran protests (no, I'm not gonna touch politics in this thread ;-) ) I have been thinking about "freedom" and what it really means to be free. Two authors I love are Mark Twain and Edith Wharton because they tackle that issue of freedom in their work. Oh, if any of you would like to check out an excerpt from an essay I have written, take a look at my sig. But I guess, overall, today I'm feeling . . . glad to be happy, healthy, and free. :-)

----------


## Silenced Chaos

Frustrated: unable to write a proper, worthy, classy reply to an e-mail from a very important lady.

----------


## Joreads

My exams are over so I feel great

----------


## mono

Sentimental, content, warm . . .

----------


## Niamh

Tired, sore and full of optimism (yeah i know! Me optimistic? Shocking!)

----------


## Tupelo

Still hurting, still hiding, still loving...

----------


## Scheherazade

Peachy

----------


## kilted exile

excited beyond belief

----------


## SolidSnakeEyes

vindicated

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel a little bit excited this morning. But I am realistic. I believe that elation is a phase or our phases of human minds or moods.

This morning I have been so much vital and vigorous. Everything excites me. I feel like composing verses threading together flowers of my imaginations. Sometimes wonderful streams of imagination cascade thorough me, but channeling them into verses poses a great challenge to me.

Of course I am a bit of a romantic types. I feel life is short lived and we do not know when it ends. 

But it is exciting to live as longs as life carries us.

I feel like this today.

----------


## Beautifull

riled...ugh! some people can't simply enjoy a good author just because they don't like the topic on which the author wrote!!! :Rage: it sends me in a red haze!!

----------


## Niamh

ugh.... :Sick:

----------


## pussnboots

> ugh....


Are you feeling any better since your last incident ?

----------


## Niamh

> Are you feeling any better since your last incident ?


Yes... its much better. but i'm having some ibs issues at the moment.  :Frown:

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

:Sick: ...lots and lots of work tomorrow...

----------


## Pensive

Great, and why shouldn't I be?  :Biggrin: 

We have won the Twenty-Twenty Cricket World Cup! 
Yay!

 :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

Over the moon!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Very happy and self indulgent; like a cat with plane tickets in her pretty paws.

----------


## Niamh

ooowwwww! I shouldnt have cycled to my mams yesterday.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Peaceful.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Flustered

----------


## NikolaiI

Terrifcly wonderful.

----------


## Miss Marie

STUFFY :Bawling:

----------


## muhsin

Disappointed!

----------


## Scheherazade

Mind numbingly tired but happy.

----------


## Bookthief

So fed up with my life
Just gonna go sit and cry.

----------


## Beautifull

so tired i got a headache.hey book, what's wrong?

----------


## Zee.

Sexy.

Ahahaha.

----------


## Weisinheimer

tired.

----------


## rtc143

excited

----------


## crystalmoonshin

feverish.  :Sick:

----------


## PoeticPassions

anxious for no apparent reason.

----------


## The Comedian

Good, were it not for this sliver in my hand.

----------


## Buh4Bee

tired, yet settled

----------


## alakungfu

pretty hot.

----------


## Scheherazade

Unwilling

----------


## Niamh

Tired... already done a 9 hour shift and had x rays in the hospital and still have to get hair done, sort some things out, get home, cook dinner...

----------


## Chava

Terrible

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Good. Relaxed.

----------


## grace86

Quite cheery for no apparent reason!

----------


## mono

> Terrible


Oui, je sais, un jour terrible hier. Inhaler, exhalent, pour Août, c'est bientôt, ma puce.


As to me - quite physically tired, but otherwise excited and mentally energetic.

----------


## laidbackperson

Disappointed so far, but still hopeful.

----------


## alakungfu

feedback

----------


## PoeticPassions

intrigued and hopeful

----------


## mono

Dazed, bored . . .

----------


## amarna

exhilarated

----------


## Eggys

Inquisitive.

Or instigative.

----------


## rtc143

musical

----------


## amarna

Sad - Michael Jackson died.

----------


## Tournesol

I feel very tired and stressed, but definitely happy. 
Did you know that the term for stress that's caused by something good [like my wedding] is called 'eustress'?!

----------


## Niamh

I'm very surprised and shocked.

----------


## Michael T

> I'm very surprised and shocked.



Me too!

----------


## Beautifull

like i've lost my best friend..a whole lotta heart pain!

----------


## Joreads

washed out it is end of financial year though

----------


## muhsin

Excited.

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am feeling very inquisitive. I am feeling creatively oriented in point of fact and therefore wrote several articles. 

I know this mood does not continue and again bad moods creep in.

----------


## applepie

Content and a little bored. I need something to make my brain active :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

stressing out!

----------


## Buh4Bee

burnt, I've been cleaning since 9 and I have relatives coming. OY! Family...

----------


## Pensive

Strange. 

Had my first driving lesson today, and despite the fact I did it more than just well I feel like attributing my success only to luck rather than skill (for some unknown silly reason I am getting the feeling I don't have a good grip over the whole car business and all the time I drove it happened through some miracle and I wouldn't probably be able to perform the same way again).

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I woke up and went to my garden, and saw some flowers fading and others blooming. I feel sad and happy at the same time at the fact that some flowers are flowering and others are fading.

And I likened it to life, for life too goes like this for we can be happy and sad at the same time for it cannot be stopped at all.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Girly.

----------


## mono

Thoughtful, determined, a bit hungry . . .

----------


## Stargazer86

Accomplished...hopeful...

----------


## muhsin

Sad; my brother's son is soooooo ill!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Sad; my brother's son is soooooo ill!


Sorry to hear about that, Muhsin. I hope he gets better soon.

----------


## Niamh

> Sad; my brother's son is soooooo ill!


 :Frown:  sorry Mushin.



I feel fat and bloated for the fifth day in a row. Stress is just not good for me.

----------


## Olga4real

I feel _love_ and _loved_

----------


## Madhuri

nostalgic........

----------


## Scheherazade

Resigned.

----------


## Niamh

excited, nervous, anxious, tired from lack of sleep due to excited, nevrous, anxious....

----------


## Tyth

Today I passed the last exam, return my record book and feel excited and tired at the same time.

----------


## sprinks

I don't quite feel like me. I'm so tired.

----------


## applepie

Defeated... it has not been a good 24 hours :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel jubilant today and such moments are rare in fact.

----------


## muhsin

> Sorry to hear about that, Muhsin. I hope he gets better soon.





> sorry Mushin.


Thanks.

Am feeling hot; the AC of the Cafe I'm browsing ceases working, only stand fans work.

----------


## Olga4real

Curious

----------


## sprinks

better

----------


## muhsin

Tired; get too much work.

----------


## Chava

Bruised and battered, but very powerful

----------


## mono

> Bruised and battered, but very powerful


Look on the bright side, cutie, at least your bruises will blend in with your new blue karate belt . . .  :FRlol: 


As to me this morning: well-rested, motivated.

----------


## caddy_caddy

Suffocated

----------


## Zee.

I feel like me again. And that feels pretty good.

----------


## manolia

A bit confused but ok  :Biggrin:

----------


## PoeticPassions

crappy  :Frown:

----------


## ngocthaoabc

lonesome  :Frown:

----------


## mono

Contemplative, a bit lonely . . .

----------


## 1n50mn14

Apprehensive.
*scratches burning scalp to find handfuls of bleach-covered hair in her hands*

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Restless...I slept too much last night.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Relieved. My hair didn't fall out

----------


## Helga

> Contemplative, a bit lonely . . .


sorry to hear that mono

I feel a bit blocked

----------


## eyemaker

*yawns*
sleepy :Frown: 
bad night for me...

----------


## Delta40

hopeful for the future. The clouds have finally cleared and I have emerged.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Ugh, I still feel like running away...I'm so far behind on work...

But I have a quiet weekend ahead so I can try to catch up - silver linings and all that  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

I feel horrible. think i've a sinus infection...

----------


## ngocthaoabc

empty ....I need some quiet place to sit alone and think  :Idea:

----------


## blazeofglory

Amazing!

----------


## mono

Overheated, lazy, unmotivated . . . this heatwave will kill me before our normal year-around rain will return.  :Frown:

----------


## caddy_caddy

better

----------


## Mathor

things are going wonderfully!

----------


## Chava

sooo tired, can't sleep at night, can't sleep during the day, and am still exhausted from karate camp. Not fair to wake up more tired than when you go to sleep.  :Frown:

----------


## Helga

I don't know how I'm feeling these days, not happy and not sad

----------


## Niamh

exhausted... sick...

----------


## mono

All kinds of wonderful, adventurous, in love . . .  :Biggrin:

----------


## stlukesguild

Seriously buzzed... Thank God for Mozilla's on-line spell-check. :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

feeling sick......

----------


## The Walker

I'm so happy! Roger federer won Wimbledon, he marked a new grand slam record, is number 1 again! (Take that Nadal hehe) what more can i ask for...*sigh*  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Deflated

----------


## Madhuri

the same  :Sick:

----------


## Mathor

Tired. I start Lit class tomorrow!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Perplexed.

----------


## Remarkable

At peace with myself.

----------


## mono

Sensitive, indecisive, quite dumb . . .

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Stellar!!!!!

----------


## andave_ya

excited!

----------


## mono

Very relieved, excited, motivated . . .

----------


## eyemaker

> Very relieved, excited, motivated . . .


I envy you for that mono.. In my case, it's the opposite  :Frown:

----------


## eyemaker

I apologize for the double post :Smile:

----------


## Mathor

I'm doing great!

----------


## Pryderi Agni

> excited!


I'm going for bookshopping today!

----------


## Niamh

Down and in desperate need of destressing.

----------


## Joreads

Not well

----------


## Niamh

I feel like i've had a lot of wine the previous night... which infact i have...

----------


## Nightshade

wierd queasy...

----------


## Buh4Bee

like a good year blimp

----------


## Beautifull

tired....very tired.

----------


## sprinks

was feeling good, now I feel horrible.

----------


## Helga

fine....

----------


## Maryd.

Ah, well, er all of the above...

Sorry have some huge issues right now.

Little Mary

----------


## Niamh

Tired and of course worrying....

----------


## sprinks

feeling better now  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I feel in desperate need of sleep... nap when i get home...

----------


## samercury

Really excited about the rest of the week  :Biggrin:

----------


## eyemaker

Grieved.. something was lost yesterday. I can't find it anywhere. :Frown:

----------


## Mathor

not so good today.

----------


## mono

Exhausted . . .

----------


## eyemaker

me too.. I feel heavy  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sleepy and my knees are sore, but not too bad overall  :Smile:

----------


## Mathor

> Sleepy and my knees are sore, but not too bad overall


Haha, I told you you should get some sleep!  :Rolleyes: 

I got an A on a paper today!

----------


## mono

Optimistic, still a bit tired . . .

----------


## Weisinheimer

excited

----------


## Mathor

time to go to bed!

----------


## Nightshade

amused... bemused... suprisngly hyper and giddy concidering I havent slept....

----------


## Lily Adams

Much better.

----------


## mono

Relaxed, dreamy, a bit intoxicated . . .

----------


## Niamh

i feel inflated... only way to discribe it...

----------


## Joreads

I feel better :Banana:

----------


## Mathor

sleeepy

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Dead.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I have a sore throat.

----------


## mono

Down, way down . . .

----------


## Zee.

Happy  :Smile:

----------


## weltanschauung

histrionic as ever

----------


## Mathor

Mentally great, physically blehhhhhh.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Rested.

----------


## Buh4Bee

bloated and fat

----------


## islandclimber

kind of lousy.. broke 3 fingers on my right hand today at work, so typing is a little slow..  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

fresh....  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Happy, playful

----------


## Mathor

like i need to go to bed right now!

----------


## Joreads

Great

----------


## Niamh

tired...

----------


## optimisticnad

I am pleased to be back after a long absence!

----------


## eyemaker

> I am pleased to be back after a long absence!


welcome back then  :Smile: 

me- had a nice sleep. So, I'm good..for now

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> histrionic as ever


I love that word.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Tired but good  :Smile:

----------


## eyemaker

positively enthusiastic. :Smile:  I'm excited to meet someone..

----------


## maraki16

exhausted.................busy...............happy !

----------


## Niamh

Disapointed with myself...

----------


## jhonerliz

I'm not feeling ok today, o have colds...  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Good! I overslept again haha

----------


## Mathor

Rested!

----------


## Virgil

For some reason I don't have the spark I normally do. My gym workout was lack luster.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Cautiously optimistic

----------


## Bookthief

I feel that I will soon be drowned with life---

And I am ready for it.

----------


## eyemaker

hungry...better take a lunch

----------


## Mathor

like i got 5 hours of sleep.

----------


## weltanschauung

> I love that word.


its perfect for the thespian mind  :Wink:

----------


## mono

Energetic, thoughtful, a bit spacy . . .

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Brilliant. Enlightened.

----------


## Scheherazade

Content and happy despite being physically worn out.

----------


## mono

Beat - busy day!  :Tongue:

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Was really tired, but now with the rain beating down outside--positively jubilant!

----------


## Helga

a bit annoyed but not loosing my cool

----------


## PoeticPassions

lonely and anxious

----------


## The Comedian

warm. . ..

----------


## 1n50mn14

Excited
Apprehensive
Poor (it's an emotion, shh!)
Anticipatory (spell check says that that is, indeed, a word. Ace.)
And a slew of other emotions.

----------


## weltanschauung

lucky lucky

----------


## Mathor

wishing i was in New York right now.

----------


## eyemaker

excited??? sort of

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Content.

----------


## jocky

supercaleyfragelisticexpialidocious :Smile:

----------


## eyemaker

hungry  :Frown:

----------


## LMK

overwhelmed

----------


## Barbarous

indifferent

----------


## weltanschauung

ever-flowing-spring-like

----------


## Nightshade

Grand but 14 solid hours of sleep will do that to you!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Quite sleep-deprived, after encountering many days of this heatwave.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

meh!!

----------


## amarna

i don't feel welcomed. but i do not care. it is kinda challenging to stay.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Pissy.

----------


## mono

Cooling down a bit from the weather, cerebrally frivolous, hungover . . .

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> cerebrally frivolous


That might just be the most awesome phrase I've ever heard haha

I'm feeling tired and frustrated tonight.

----------


## outrageous

(very)
LAZY

----------


## mono

Like the cut transparent spool, wanting to aide its kite in flight.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy and very very hot. ugh!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Uuugghhhh.

----------


## mono

Like infinite sighs.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling youthfully energetic as if the entire universe is possessed or I feel universally possessed and this is rather ghostliness. 

Oftentimes I feel I can possess any spirit, the spirit of a baby so that I can wail like a baby or I can possess old men and that gives me a different feeling as if am mature enough or I at times I am romantic for I am possessed by the beauty of nature.

----------


## Niamh

Exhausted.

----------


## Scheherazade

amused

----------


## Nightshade

pernickety
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Janine

nervous

----------


## mono

Quite a bit more like Chopin's body than his heart.

----------


## eyemaker

quite glad  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleepy, lazy and useless.

----------


## Nightshade

cheerful and full of umm get-go ?  :Confused:  
 :Banana:

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel  :Banana:  :Wave:  :Nod: today like doing things, a variety of things at the same time, for enthusiasm is overtaking me.

----------


## Nightshade

Rotten, its amazing how people can wreck your mood!!

----------


## Niamh

Meh!!!

----------


## Niamh

tired... and hungry... maybe i should make lunch seeing as i've not had breaky...

----------


## Scheherazade

Heh, just realised that I haven't had lunch even though I have fed others at home.

I am feeling _kewl._

----------


## Nightshade

Excited, I go shortlisted for a Libraian-in-charge post ( never mind the fact I am unlikly to get the post I GOT SHORTLISTED!!!) everybod do the crazy dancing banana dance  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Scheherazade

Good luck for the interview, Night  :Smile: 

When and where is it?

----------


## Niamh

woohoo!!  :Banana: 
Is this the oxford job???????  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

NO this is libraian in charge quite near home ( would move back to manchester if I goit it  :Banana: ) 20th of august. wont hear about oxford till monday but I need to plan a presentation over the weekend anyway.

----------


## Janine

Speaking of libraries, I just got so lucky at mine. I stopped there just 30 mins from closing and found the cheap sale shelf full. I managed to load up my arms with great buys: hardbounds just 50 cents and paperbacks 25 cents. I also got a few VHS tapes because they were super cheap, too. Best find was an Oxford College dictionary for only 50 cents, looks brandnew. Point of me telling you all this, is that today for a change, I am feeling particularly....

*lucky!*

I also got a few problems solved today, with a minimum of aggravations, so that also was quite 'lucky', I think.

----------


## Annamariah

My guests left an hour ago, and now I'm feeling a bit... lonely, I guess. (I hate living alone.) But it was nice to have so many people here in my little apartment  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Thoroughly caffeinated . . .  :Eek:

----------


## Nightshade

Annoyed , I have a lot to do today, and the house is so quiet ( with my mum and teh 2 youngets sisters away and the other two barley awake yet) you would think I could get work done, instead I keep getting distracted by the fact the house _is_ so quiet and thinking ohh I can this and this and this job done around the house.  :Rolleyes:  
_Help I am turning into an obsessive housekeeper :_

----------


## mono

Confidently cold . . .

----------


## Niamh

a bit refreshed and less drained.

----------


## Haunted

tired and dopey...less than 5 hrs of sleep. But coffee will take care of that!!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

ECSTATIC!! Oooh I'm so excited!

----------


## Niamh

pissed off.

----------


## Mathor

i have a 5 page research paper due on tuesday. Not such a hard task, but I haven't even really started, and I see myself procrastinating up until the day before.  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

Amazing. I have been reading a book by J Krishnamurti titled "the flight of the eagle". This is a great book and transforms the reader if he reads it deeply and intensely. I feel relieved and the stress level went down. All that this book doe is enables you to be an observer of phenomena. If you can simply act as an observer you have nothing to worry about what goes around the world. Everything is fluxing and nothing remains the same.We are in a vortex of things, rolls of waves that come as flashes and vanish in a while.

----------


## blazeofglory

Amazing. I have been reading a book by J Krishnamurti titled "the flight of the eagle". This is a great book and transforms the reader if he reads it deeply and intensely. I feel relieved and the stress level went down. All that this book does is enables you to be an observer of phenomena. If you can simply act as an observer you have nothing to worry about what goes around the world. Everything is fluxing and nothing remains the same.We are in a vortex of things, rolls of waves that come as flashes and vanish in a while.

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel jubilant whenever I engage myself in writing, for writing vitalizes my mind, for writing is a panacea or antidote to me when I feel sad or not feeling well.

----------


## Niamh

I feel royally pissed off you have no idea!!!!  :Flare:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Useless

----------


## Niamh

calmed

----------


## The Comedian

itchy

----------


## papayahed

> itchy


Probably from all that nose picking that nobody sees. :Eek:

----------


## mono

Like a drop of oil in an ocean . . .

----------


## blazeofglory

Very enthusiastic to do something creative, of course.

----------


## Mathor

done with school. But today is boring...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

A little stressed about work. But otherwise good  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Still sleeeeeeeeepy . . .

----------


## Nightshade

subdued
maybe a little blah,

----------


## AimusSage

pretty much ok, just going about things the usual way.

----------


## Niamh

pissed off.  :Mad:  just lost an intire blog entry because the page didnt load properly when i clicked post.

----------


## Delta40

middle of the night - wide awake - cold and wondering why the hell I'm on Lit Net.

----------


## Virgil

> pissed off.  just lost an intire blog entry because the page didnt load properly when i clicked post.


God I hate that. I'm getting into the habit of anything that I expect to be of any substantial length of writing it in Word first. Plus that way I avoid all my spelking mistkise.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

hyper

----------


## blazeofglory

I am not feeling good because so many people got drowned in some villages today.

----------


## pussnboots

> God I hate that. I'm getting into the habit of anything that I expect to be of any substantial length of writing it in Word first. Plus that way I avoid all my spelking mistkise.


Maybe you should do everything in WORD first  :FRlol:

----------


## mono

Unoriginal, confused . . .  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

This morning I am not feeling well. I feel apathetic to everything. I do not like even to sleep. 

To feel better or to awaken myself to something entertaining I am here on this forum sharing something with you.

That I hope revitalizes my feelings, fueling it with creative ideas.

----------


## Mathor

not too bad. I have to wait all weekend before I'll find out my summer grades. So though I'm enjoying my time off and enjoying this weekend, there is some unnecessary stress while I wonder at my essay scores.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Frustrated. I hate when plans fall through.

----------


## blazeofglory

I actually am not feeling that good to be honest.

Feelings, moods and the like are things that keep up us occupied coming one after another.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Panicked!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Like I've been chewed up and spit out by the cold monster.

----------


## Weisinheimer

restless

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Dude...I am lost

----------


## DanielBenoit

Taken by day
By day

Like rotten
Fruit buried
In the
Heat of the sun

----------


## PoeticPassions

miserable... (though glad to be on litnet after a long absence)

----------


## Nightshade

enthused!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

Pretty happy, but kind of tired

----------


## Nightshade

Samers!  :Wave:  

Im still great!  :Banana:

----------


## mono

Mute . . . from laryngitis.  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

> Mute . . . from laryngitis.


Ek, I had that recently _Nasty!_ chicken soup and Masala tea, and lemsips are even drinkable if you add honey! 
 :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

Ready to hear a good joke and deliver a bop... or two.

----------


## Niamh

i feel serene and sneezey

----------


## mono

Mostly invisible . . .

----------


## pussnboots

a little depressed.

----------


## Nightshade

grumpy, grouchy and fed up!

( I got up on he wrong side of the bed and that was the start of everything...)

----------


## Madhuri

Nervous and scared...

----------


## Niamh

Annoyed! now i've got to save even more bloody money for my courses! gurr!

----------


## mono

Introspective, a bit jealous . . .

----------


## 2ndblogger

HAPPY, HOPEFUL..

----------


## Helga

OK ,a bit tired but OK

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel wonderful

----------


## Niamh

Still kind of drunk....

----------


## mono

Ready to rock!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Truly duped... but very, very, very amused at my own naivety.

*smiles a Scheherazadish smile*

----------


## Virgil

> Truly duped... but very, very, very amused at my own naivety.
> 
> *smiles a Scheherazadish smile*


Hopefully everything is ok.


Feeling good. Can't complain. Would anyone care if I did complain?  :Tongue:

----------


## motherhubbard

I would, Virgil.

Better today. I'm getting some homework done and that makes me feel better. Just 14 1/2 weeks to go. I think I can, I think I can...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I am totally manic right now. Wide awake, heart racing, full of energy. I have nothing to do, though.

I am really tweaking out.

----------


## Scheherazade

Drained.

----------


## Virgil

> I would, Virgil.
> 
> Better today. I'm getting some homework done and that makes me feel better. Just 14 1/2 weeks to go. I think I can, I think I can...


Ah, thank you. And I know you can.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

delirious.

----------


## AimusSage

I've got the flu. Not the swine one I reckon, but the flu all the same. Bugger, I had so much planned for this week. Oh well, better luck next week.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

estatic

----------


## Scheherazade

Frustrated.

The redecoration project is not going as smoothly as I planned due to cold, insect bite and a leaking kitchen sink :-/

And the furniture of one of the rooms is spread all over the house for the past three days!

----------


## Niamh

Pissed off.

----------


## Scheherazade

> estatic





> Pissed off.


Such quick mood change! Hope everything is OK.

----------


## kilted exile

currently I feel like belting a certain dumbass

----------


## Maryd.

A little hang over. Shouldn't have had the extra glass of red last night... Ouch

----------


## blazeofglory

Can I really write what I am exactly feeling? Van worlds and sentences imprison or contain what I really am feelings today, that is from morning to night? It is an irrational question to be very blunt. 

I felt the worst early in the morning, a bit better afternoon and OK in the evening.

No one I bet feels the same today.

There are states of mind, sometimes up and sometimes down.

Without feeling buoyant you cannot feel down. 

When your moods go up and to offset it goes down in a while.

Of course feelings cannot be expressed or no words or sentence structures are complex or sophisticated enough to accommodate all our feelings.

No feelings get expressed the way they flow within us, and when they are out-poured they get distortions. That is the fact.

----------


## blazeofglory

Not feeling OK

----------


## mono

. . . like I feel some creativity a-brewing.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Very tired but content and relaxed.

Attended the first staff meeting at the College, got my students' folders and some teaching material ready and, after work, even managed to declutter the house a litte and prepare a decent meal.

----------


## hoope

Sad and upset..... 
hope things go alryt  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Chirpy.

Sleeping in one's own bed finally is great... and I have already done so much before the noon  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Pretty god, coz it's a beautiful day out.

----------


## toni

I currently suffer from emotional exhaustion.

----------


## Pensive

Strange.
Moving to a school where I will basically only be able to communicate well with two people. 
Sounds boring.
But maybe for once I will really be able to make studies my sole focus.  :Smile:

----------


## Whifflingpin

Cloud nine - I've just spent the weekend singing in great company

----------


## Scheherazade

Ready for the new term... More or less content.

----------


## dramasnot6

I'm missing and reminiscing about those lovely summer days when I first started out on litnet. I could be on here hours at a time and spend whatever else was left in my day typing to my closest litnet friends. Such innocent,carefree times with no college or internships to worry about. I miss being an active part of this community.

----------


## manolia

In pain and tired.

----------


## Virgil

Tired. Off for a week from work and painting a bedroom.

----------


## Niamh

overwhelmed and excited!!!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

Worried.

----------


## The Comedian

How am I feelin' today? Me? 

PUNKY. That's how.

----------


## Scheherazade

Exhausted.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Cool and jolly!!  :Banana:  :Banana:  New job, oh yes.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Cool and jolly!!  New job, oh yes.


Congratulations, Nelly!  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Busy, busy, busy . . .

----------


## Madhuri

a little sad.....

----------


## Maryd.

> a little sad.....


Oh, sorry to hear that, why?

----------


## applepie

Exhausted, but in a good way I suppose. It isn't the sad type of exhausted :Smile:

----------


## Helga

I'm feeling cold

----------


## Scheherazade

> Exhausted, but in a good way I suppose. It isn't the sad type of exhausted


I hear ya!  :Smile: 

^ What she said... and also relieved.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Tired and sad that I couldn't get to read a whole lot this week due to schoolwork.

----------


## Maryd.

School... Ah memories.

I'm rushed and flustered today. Therefore am on and off Lit-net.

----------


## PoeticPassions

angry. just really angry. for no apparent reason

----------


## mono

Frustrated, a bit annoyed . . .

----------


## Maryd.

Must be a full moon as everyone is unhappy today

----------


## Remarkable

Anxious! And I haven't started applying for college yet!

----------


## Scheherazade

Anxious... I want it to be tomorrow evening already!

----------


## mono

Derisively clever . . .  :Biggrin:

----------


## PoeticPassions

worried that I could have the swine flu!  :Eek2:

----------


## toni

> worried that I could have the swine flu!


Oh no! You should go see a doctor and get vaccination.  :Nod: 

I feel nauseous today, just like most days. Appetite not improving. Maybe I should go see a doctor myself.  :Tongue:

----------


## PoeticPassions

Yeah, Toni, if my fever doesn't go down by tomorrow morning, I will go to the doctor just to be on the safe side.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

healthy, coz I just had had a flu but now, I'm back to my normal life
and happy, too, coz I think I'm beginning to like a boy again.

----------


## applepie

Better than I have in weeks :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Exhilarated

 :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

worried. Answer your phone!!

----------


## Nightshade

better!

----------


## toni

Today I found myself wandering aimlessly around. No thoughts, no feelings.

----------


## DanielBenoit

^You seem to be experiencing nirvana  :FRlol: , if you thought it was a good thing.

If it feels like a bad thing, apathy and indiffence is one of the worst experiences in the world  :Frown:  . You just feel like you're disappearing into nothingness.

----------


## toni

Haha, one could wish it to be nirvana.. but unfortunately, it was the latter..  :Frown:  
I seem to live in apathy and indifference many times a week it feels like second skin.

----------


## DanielBenoit

It's okay, I fall into these realms of blankness sometimes as well. There used to be a time in which it would go on endlessly for weeks, just sitting, as if in a state of vegitation, completely unproductive.

Sorry. Anyway, you'll snap out of it  :Smile:  . Hope you feel better.

----------


## Snowqueen

Feeling just fine.......

----------


## KryStaLitsa

Sick is the way I feel today...I hate Headache and Sorethroat and Cough but they seem to enjoy torturing me...and I haven't studied for the Test I'm sittting tomorrow, yet...aawwhh...how lucky and happy I feel... :Brickwall:

----------


## Annamariah

Miserable. I have an extremely sore throat, I'm very tired, I feel a bit dizzy and I'm really hungry because I haven't really been able to eat because of my throat  :Frown: 

On a brighter note, I won't have any classes tomorrow, so I can sleep as long as I want to  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

Whooo Hoooo! Headache is gone. After going to bed at 8 pm yesterday I woke up with out a headache. I think I'm over my caffeine withdrawls.

----------


## KryStaLitsa

:Smash: ... :Rage: disghusted...do boys ever understand that 1+1=2..??why do they need the third one there??Even numbers are much nicer...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sick. Congestion, sore throat, cough, etc.

----------


## Nightshade

blah... flu  :Sick:

----------


## Scheherazade

So many seem to be suffering from cold/flu; hope you all feel better soon.

I am very tired; drained but that is not necessarily a bad thing  :Smile:

----------


## bigben

Smart

----------


## DanielBenoit

Been feeling restless for a while now. I usually can't get to sleep without sleeping pills.

----------


## Annamariah

Still ill, and I really don't know whether I should go to school tomorrow. If only my temperature was a bit higher or a bit lower, then it would be much easier to decide  :Tongue:

----------


## The Comedian

punky, cantankerous, rascal-ly. . .

----------


## applepie

Overwhelmed, exhausted, and just a tad weepy :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

worse. My cold has moved from my sinuses to my chest.

----------


## mono

Lethargic, but in good spirits . . .

----------


## Snowqueen

> Lethargic, but in good spirits . . .


Feeling same, because its a wonderful day.

----------


## Annamariah

I went to school today, because my thermometer refused to say I had fever even though I felt like crap almost as badly as the day before when I actually had fever. Now my temperature is going up again, but not enough so that I could say I'm really ill...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Crappy. Just got some bad news  :Frown:

----------


## eyemaker

> Crappy. Just got some bad news


sorry to hear that. :Frown: 
same here, I am not feeling good as well :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Hope things are OK, eyemaker and CC.


I am feeling rested as I slept for more than 6 hours for the first time in a long time.

Going to bed early pays off (sometimes  :Tongue: )!

----------


## mono

Tickled and amused . . .

----------


## Nightshade

*hugs* to all who need it! 
Good amazingly cheerful, Im wondering if I might have something to do with cartoon theme songs.

----------


## Annamariah

lonely

----------


## Scheherazade

Quite Scheherazadish.

----------


## toni

Flu symptoms. Nursing self with lemon tea.  :Frown:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Poop.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Oh dear  :Frown:  

Why is it that everyone seems to have the flu?

----------


## Niamh

stupid. My typical anxious self made me an hour and a half early for check in!!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Tedious.

----------


## rimbaud

lame. :S

----------


## Aoife

swine-y

----------


## mono

Dreamy and imaginative . . .

----------


## toni

Disoriented and out-of-sorts.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Still can't shake the cough. I need an immune system!

----------


## Niamh

sniffly

----------


## Nightshade

peaceful

 :Angel:

----------


## pussnboots

frustrated

----------


## The Comedian

hurried

EDIT: Add "victorious". . .

----------


## Pensive

Annoyed. 
It's funny how big a punishment can be for a silly little mistake.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Anxious

----------


## Maximilianus

> lonely


Me too... I guess we both need company other than ourselves  :Nod: 



> Quite Scheherazadish.


Is that a feeling that makes you feel good or bad? At least you have a feeling with your own name, that's original....  :FRlol: 



> Flu symptoms. Nursing self with lemon tea.





> Still can't shake the cough. I need an immune system!


You two get better soon!!  :Nod: 



> Anxious


Chill out, the postman calls twice  :Nod:

----------


## The Comedian

timid, meek, shy, insecure, and a tad irrelevant.

----------


## shapeshifter_

dizzy  :Biggrin:  its how i feel when i gonna take bus  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Busy, busy, busy again! I think I have forgotten how life felt before things got this . . . rushed!  :Eek2:

----------


## KryStaLitsa

bliax....

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Chill out, the postman calls twice


Thanks Max  :Angel: 


Though sadly today I am feeling a sickness of apathy and stupor  :Frown:  and I really want to take a long nap, even though I'm not that tired.

----------


## Virgil

Not great. I got some crappy news that really upset me today.  :Flare:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Is that a feeling that makes you feel good or bad?


It is just... Scheherazadesque.


> At least you have a feeling with your own name, that's original....


Thanks?


> Not great. I got some crappy news that really upset me today.


Hang in there, Virgil!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Hang in there, Virgil!


Thanks.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thanks Max 
> 
> 
> Though sadly today I am feeling a sickness of apathy and stupor  and I really want to take a long nap, even though I'm not that tired.


Welcome  :Thumbs Up:   :Smile: 
Take naps as often as you can. They are good for replenishing human powerplants  :Nod: 




> Not great. I got some crappy news that really upset me today.


Calm down and put some distance  :Wave: 
Often a solution is seen better when you're not so close to the problem  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

Physically miserable.

----------


## bessecar

Pretty yucky. Gone down with a terrible flu after the month of fasting. Aching joints, clothy ears, horrible headache...

----------


## Maryd.

Yes, well I am feeling like Virgil. Had some bad news this week as well. So Virg, now how you are feeling buddy. Smile.

----------


## DanielBenoit

A bit better.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Still can't shake the cough, but better. Well-rested. A little lonely though.

----------


## mono

Very well right now, but expecting to feel tired soon - I could not sleep all day today, waking up at about 9 am, and have to work tonight until tomorrow morning, getting off around 7:30 am. This will not go well.  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Very well right now, but expecting to feel tired soon - I could not sleep all day today, waking up at about 9 am, and have to work tonight until tomorrow morning, getting off around 7:30 am. This will not go well.


The delights of shift work, eh Mono? Good luck!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Pretty yucky. Gone down with a terrible flu after the month of fasting. Aching joints, clothy ears, horrible headache...


Get well ASAP  :Thumbs Up: 




> Yes, well I am feeling like Virgil. Had some bad news this week as well. So Virg, now how you are feeling buddy. Smile.


Hope you solve it soon  :Nod:

----------


## rimbaud

tired and empty

----------


## Maryd.

> Get well ASAP 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you solve it soon



Thanks Max. This must be the bearer of bad news. But we prod along. Let's all just smile: :Wave:  (And to you Rimbaud... rest up)

----------


## blazeofglory

This is a wonderful thread and sharing here with all what we really feel is very fascinating indeed.

Today is my holiday for a festival, and all of us a re in a festive mood. From morning to evening we had wonderful times, going to friends and relatives, sharing ranges of experiences, switching now to literature, now to economics and now to politics. There is no formality and no sense of superiority despite the fact that there were too many ranks. 


And of course there were moments of jubilation and rejuvenation. Jubilation in the sense that I had moments of entertainments, and rejuvenation in the sense that we have had intellectual discussions that kind of took us somewhere out of the way, far from the ordinariness to the world of extraordinaire.


I

----------


## muhsin

Happy!

----------


## pussnboots

my throat is starting to feel a little scratchy

----------


## papayahed

a little sneezy I hope it's from allergies

----------


## Maryd.

I'm silly. 'Tis 3.00am here and I should be in bed. But not feeling sleepy.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Bull****. Absolute bull****. I just got some really crappy news, which appaulled me beyond words.

----------


## Maryd.

Sorry to hear that Daniel. Join the club on having a bad week with V. and myself. Stay happy.

----------


## Annamariah

A bit tired, as I had to wake up early for work, and just couldn't stop reading last night until it was far too late  :Biggrin:  But hey, that's what good books do to you...  :Banana:

----------


## Maximilianus

> A bit tired, as I had to wake up early for work, and just couldn't stop reading last night until it was far too late  But hey, that's what good books do to you...


Now is far too late here and I don't seem to be able to get away from Lit Net, so I feel amusingly sleepy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Annamariah

Haha, here it's only past 11 am and I'm just waking up  :Biggrin:  (About time, as I've been at work since ten... A good thing it's not my turn to be putting the books back to their right places on shelves, because then I wouldn't be able to hang on LitNet while working  :FRlol: )

----------


## Modigliani

Finland. Swank.  :Smile: 
It's 10h19 here and I'm cold.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Haha, here it's only past 11 am and I'm just waking up  (About time, as I've been at work since ten... A good thing it's not my turn to be putting the books back to their right places on shelves, because then I wouldn't be able to hang on LitNet while working )


5:30 here and still not sleepy enough. I've been drinking coffee  :Tongue:  but I'd better flee Lit Net before my parents wake up and give me one of their sermons about staying up late at the computer  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Annamariah

That's the downside of living with your parents  :FRlol:  "Why aren't you sleeping? Have you eaten anything?"

Now there's more customers so I actually have to work, which helps to keep me awake  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Pain!!!!time of the month is early and hit with avengence!

----------


## pussnboots

sore throat, stuffed nose, feeling just plain blah!!!

----------


## Niamh

> sore throat, stuffed nose, feeling just plain blah!!!


Get well soon Puss!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Sorry to hear that Daniel. Join the club on having a bad week with V. and myself. Stay happy.


Thanks Mary  :Angel:

----------


## toni

> You two get better soon!!


Thank you kindly, Max. You are ever so thoughtful  :Smile: 




> Bull****. Absolute bull****. I just got some really crappy news, which appaulled me beyond words.


 :Eek:  Oh no! I wish everything will be better soon.


I guess every Filipino today has been anxious as the whole city has been declared in a state of calamity because of the tropical storm. Massive floods and non-stop rains for more than 12 hours now.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Oh no! I wish everything will be better soon.
> 
> 
> I guess every Filipino today has been anxious as the whole city has been declared in a state of calamity because of the tropical storm. Massive floods and non-stop rains for more than 12 hours now.


Thanks toni  :Angel: 
I always know that I can count on you to make me smile  :Smile: 

Oh no, I love extreme rain, but that sounds bad! I hope that it doesn't get worse! Make sure to get to high elevation if it gets to that point.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thank you kindly, Max. You are ever so thoughtful


 :Smile: 



> I guess every Filipino today has been anxious as the whole city has been declared in a state of calamity because of the tropical storm. Massive floods and non-stop rains for more than 12 hours now.


How bad!! Have you been moved to a safe location? Is everyone okay?  :Frown:

----------


## Annamariah

> I guess every Filipino today has been anxious as the whole city has been declared in a state of calamity because of the tropical storm. Massive floods and non-stop rains for more than 12 hours now.


 :Eek2:  Okay, that's really something to worry about. I hope nothing serious will happen.

----------


## Virgil

> Thank you kindly, Max. You are ever so thoughtful 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oh no! I wish everything will be better soon.
> 
> 
> I guess every Filipino today has been anxious as the whole city has been declared in a state of calamity because of the tropical storm. Massive floods and non-stop rains for more than 12 hours now.


Oh goodness Toni. Be safe and let us know when it is over. I'll be looking out for the weather there. Which city should I be looking for?

Oh geez. I foound this:




> *40 dead after flooding in northern Philippines*
> By OLIVER TEVES, Associated Press Writer Oliver Teves, Associated Press Writer  10 mins ago
> MANILA, Philippines  More than a month's worth of rain fell in just 12 hours Saturday as Tropical Storm Ketsana slammed ashore in the Philippines, killing at least 40 people and stranding thousands on rooftops in the capital's worst flooding in more than 42 years.
> 
> The government declared a "state of calamity" in metropolitan Manila and 25 storm-hit provinces, said Defense Secretary Gilberto Teodoro, who heads the National Disaster Coordinating Council. That allows officials to withdraw emergency money for relief and rescue.
> 
> A landslide and flash flooding in nearby Rizal province killed 35 people, said provincial government spokesman Tony Mateo. Most of the fatalities in Rizal drowned, said Loel Malonzo, chairman of the Provincial Disaster Coordinating Council.
> 
> Three people were also reported killed in Manila's southern suburb of Muntinglupa and two others in Quezon city, said Anthony Golez, deputy presidential spokesman and acting head of the Office of Civil Defense.


 [SNIP] http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090926/...pines_flooding

----------


## toni

> Thanks toni 
> I always know that I can count on you to make me smile 
> 
> Oh no, I love extreme rain, but that sounds bad! I hope that it doesn't get worse! Make sure to get to high elevation if it gets to that point.





> How bad!! Have you been moved to a safe location? Is everyone okay?





> Okay, that's really something to worry about. I hope nothing serious will happen.



Thank you all for your concern.  :Angel:  The flood outside our street is thigh-deep, but I've heard worse cases on the news, where it would reach up to 6-feet! Luckily, the flood outside has not managed to creep inside our house yet; all of us are safe and dry.  :Redface:  The weather forecast states the tropical storm will probably be away after a few days.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Thank you all for your concern.  The flood outside our street is thigh-deep, but I've heard worse cases on the news, where it would reach up to 6-feet! Luckily, the flood outside has not managed to creep inside our house yet; all of us are safe and dry.  The weather forecast states the tropical storm will probably be away after a few days.


 :Eek2:  :Eek2:  :Eek2: 
What?!!???! Thigh deep?

I checked Weather.com and it says that innerstates are flooded!

Please make sure to go somewhere safe when it gets bad!

How many stories does your house have?

----------


## toni

> Oh goodness Toni. Be safe and let us know when it is over. I'll be looking out for the weather there. Which city should I be looking for?


Quezon City, Uncle Virg. :Cold: Thank you.. The flood is subsiding slowly so we are already able to go outside and buy necessities.




> What?!!???! Thigh deep?
> 
> I checked Weather.com and it says that innerstates are flooded!
> 
> Please make sure to go somewhere safe when it gets bad!
> 
> How many stories does your house have?


Yeah, thigh-deep. I spent all afternoon looking outside the window in shock.  :Eek2:  Oh don't worry, although the bathroom ceiling already collapsed, I don't think the water will be high enough to creep inside our house. We live in a 2-storey apartment. 
 :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> quezon city, uncle virg.thank you.. The flood is subsiding slowly so we are already able to go outside and buy necessities.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thigh-deep. I spent all afternoon looking outside the window in shock.  Oh don't worry, *although the bathroom ceiling already collapsed,* i don't think the water will be high enough to creep inside our house.


What?  :Eek2: 

_Your bathroom ceiling?_

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thank you all for your concern.  The flood outside our street is thigh-deep, but I've heard worse cases on the news, where it would reach up to 6-feet! Luckily, the flood outside has not managed to creep inside our house yet; all of us are safe and dry.  The weather forecast states the tropical storm will probably be away after a few days.





> Quezon City, Uncle Virg.Thank you.. The flood is subsiding slowly so we are already able to go outside and buy necessities.


Still be careful toni. Take all precautions needed!  :Nod:

----------


## toni

> What? 
> 
> _Your bathroom ceiling?_


What's worse is, _I had to clean it._ :Brickwall: 




> Still be careful toni. Take all precautions needed!


I will, Max.  :Angel:

----------


## Scheherazade

Take care, Toni. 


As for me, quite peachy and amused.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Awful. 

I've been tracking the news on the flood, and it has been getting worse and worse.

----------


## Weisinheimer

worried

----------


## Maryd.

This waiting is eating me alive...

----------


## Modigliani

A little useless.
Too much sleep and the resulting inability to articulate does that to you every once in a while.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Much better  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 
Much less worry  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

> A little useless.
> Too much sleep and the resulting inability to articulate does that to you every once in a while.


You have had too much sleep. I haven't had enough, two days in a row, without sleep can be murder on your brain... I cannot even think straight.

----------


## pussnboots

hardly slept at all last night due to coughing fits and stuffy nose.

----------


## Maryd.

> hardly slept at all last night due to coughing fits and stuffy nose.



Poor dear, wishing you a speedy recovery.

----------


## Scheherazade

> hardly slept at all last night due to coughing fits and stuffy nose.


Hope you feel better soon, Pussnboots  :Smile: 


As for me, lackluster.

----------


## Niamh

Hope you feel better soon Puss.

Headachy.

----------


## Zeniyama

Multicoloured

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Dizzy and tired of coughing. And a little neglected.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Dizzy and tired of coughing. And a little neglected.


Oh, I'm sorry.  :Frown:  It's always nice to have a pet around, a cat or dog will always be there for you.

I've been coughing as well. Though other then that, I've been doing rather fine the past 24 hours  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Deflated.

----------


## Virgil

> Deflated.


Ah, cheer up Scher. I'm sure things will get better.

As to me, ok I guess.  :Wink:

----------


## Zeniyama

Scrambled

----------


## papayahed

swiney. A girl in class sitting two seats away kept coughing and sneezing. The professor even stopped that class and asked if she needed to leave. I've doused myself with antibacterial lotion and took a bottle vitamin C's but I know I got it. :Sick:  I'm sure of it.

----------


## Pollopicu

I feel lonely today.

----------


## Maryd.

> I feel lonely today.


Join the club Pollopicu... :Bawling:

----------


## DanielBenoit



----------


## toni

An overwhelming mix of hunger, emotions, realizations and extreme sleepiness. I feel the need to pen a poem.

----------


## DanielBenoit

^Please do!

_Was_ feeling the same way.

----------


## toni

You should, too!  :Eek2:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Will post and pen a pretty poem for a penny if ^ does too  :Biggrin: 

(wow, I'm already in a wordy mood)

----------


## DanielBenoit

Sllleeeeeeeeeeeeppyyyyyyy

 :Yawnb:  :As Sleep:  :As Sleep:  :Yawnb:

----------


## Scheherazade

Hyper. I am both physically and mentally exhausted, which usually makes me chatter and move around (more than usual).

----------


## Maryd.

Just fair.

----------


## Niamh

nervous. My first class is today. I think i'm going to be sick.

----------


## Maryd.

Visited some family today... Very stressful.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Good! Rested and content.

----------


## Scheherazade

Very amused!

And kind of tickled pink... I'm right... Again... 

Again and again.

----------


## Virgil

Very tired. More so than usual. I think I just may lay down and go out.

----------


## motherhubbard

I am agonizing over this paper.

----------


## Zeniyama

Depressed. Our marching band got below a superior for the first time in over a decade today, and it just happened to be the first contest of my senior year.

----------


## isidro

happy

This is a fun thread! Hee, hee, hee!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Trying to drown out my apathy and uncertain pain with laughter.

----------


## Maryd.

Was a little down in the mouth. Litnet has brightened up my weekend. Thanks all.

----------


## toni

Physically exhausted, mentally confused and greatly overwhelmed. It has been an extremely long day and yet, there is still so much to be done. 

On another note, have a great week, everyone. 
 :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Physically exhausted, mentally confused and greatly overwhelmed. It has been an extremely long day and yet, there is still so much to be done. 
> 
> On another note, have a great week, everyone.


Oh dear, I'm very sorry  :Frown: 

I suppose the storm hit you bad. . . . .

Please don't overwork yourself. There is only so much a single induvidual can do.

----------


## samercury

really dizzy

----------


## Maryd.

> really dizzy


Oh poor dear... Sit down and relax. :Ladysman:

----------


## Lulim

strangely unreal ...

----------


## Niamh

tired. Stupid neighbours...

----------


## DanielBenoit

So incredibly nauseas.

----------


## sugarcrash56

I'm feeling like somebody punched me in the stomach, fed me a poisonous cupcake, threw me down a cliff and then spat on my face. I just found out my ex is truly over me.

----------


## Dirtbag

> I'm feeling like somebody punched me in the stomach, fed me a poisonous cupcake, threw me down a cliff and then spat on my face. I just found out my ex is truly over me.


lol, cupcakes.

----------


## Niamh

i feel like i need 1pm to come quickly. Stupid newspapers.  :Mad:

----------


## Maryd.

I feel run down...

----------


## papayahed

Bewitched, Bothered, and Bewildered

----------


## Scheherazade

overwhelmed

----------


## Niamh

happy

----------


## samercury

worn out

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

sleepy  :Yawnb:

----------


## Virgil

> I feel run down...





> worn out


That makes three of us.  :Nod:

----------


## Maryd.

> That makes three of us.


Just another day...

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Bored.

----------


## Zeniyama

Pleased. I just finished writing, not long ago, a piece of music for the piano. It's not much - just nine measures long - but it's my first experiment with twelve-tone composition techniques in a while, and it turned out well.

----------


## Niamh

peeved. Day off and have to go into Head Office. Meh.

----------


## Pensive

Tired. Angry at myself.
Got my fingers somewhat burnt with the acid while working in the laboratory.

----------


## Niamh

Shocked.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Concerned  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

full... i ate too much!  :Sick:

----------


## Modigliani

Beat. Physically and mentally. But 'good', whatever that means.

----------


## papayahed

pooped. and I still have to sit through a class.

----------


## Niamh

still annoyed.

----------


## Virgil

Hungry. Where's dinner?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Somewhat tipsy! or drunk...  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

More tired than yesterday, but kind of happy

----------


## Maryd.

Feeling a great sigh of relief today... Thanks my friends.

----------


## Niamh

I feel like someone has beaten the hell out of my abdomen.

----------


## Maryd.

> I feel like someone has beaten the hell out of my abdomen.


Aw, yukky Niamh, gee, hope you feel better soon.
 :Angel:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

anxious and stressed. And I don't know why.

----------


## Niamh

i feel much better, but disappointed as i ended up having to go back to bed and didnt get my study done.

----------


## Virgil

I haven't had any pep lately. Need to take some time off from work. Can't wait for our get-away long five day weekend in two weeks.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mathor

Stressed. I can't wait for the weekend. Luckily I don't have anything to do today, but tomorrow is going to be a long day. So today is like a sunday, waiting anxiously for all the work I have to do....

----------


## DanielBenoit

Melting.

----------


## Maryd.

Trying hard to get on with things.

----------


## DanielBenoit

How a contradictionary bipolarism of emotions invade my thoughts! I'm doing great, but any second now, I could explode or faint into an adyss of emptyness.

----------


## Maryd.

> How a contradictionary bipolarism of emotions invade my thoughts! I'm doing great, but any second now, I could explode or faint into an adyss of emptyness.


Wow, very poetic, Daniel.

----------


## Niamh

i feel not good.

----------


## Maryd.

> i feel not good.


Why baby...?

----------


## Scheherazade

Glad that another week is over.

----------


## mono

Deliciously exhausted . . .

----------


## Niamh

tired and now stupid.  :Blush:

----------


## Silas Thorne

ziproarious

----------


## Virgil

> ziproarious


Yeah. Me too. Whatever that means.  :Wink:

----------


## Maryd.

> Yeah. Me too. Whatever that means.


Yea. That makes 3 of us.... It must be bad as we have no idea, what ziproarious, means. :Brickwall:

----------


## Silas Thorne

As in 'that party went off with a zip and a roar', ziproarious! Or did I invent the phrase too? 
Feel confused now... zippee!  :Smile:

----------


## Modigliani

Ecstatic.
I bought a new (old) guitar.

----------


## Maryd.

Very excited today. Going to listen to son on radio. :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## motherhubbard

> Very excited today. Going to listen to son on radio.


That is exciting!

----------


## motherhubbard

so tired that I'm sad

----------


## Maryd.

> so tired that I'm sad


Oh, poor dear. Hope you feel better soon, here  :Ladysman:  that should help a little.

----------


## motherhubbard

:Nod:

----------


## Maryd.

> 


Glad I can help.  :Nod:

----------


## mono

Fuzzily and warmly infatuated . . .

----------


## DanielBenoit

Bacon Cheeseburger + Nothing else to eat all day = Terrible stomach ache  :Frown:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Bacon Cheeseburger + Nothing else to eat all day = Terrible stomach ache


Five hours later and MY STOMACH IS KILLING ME!

----------


## Silas Thorne

seedy

----------


## Maryd.

Better now that I have been shopping.

----------


## Annamariah

Tired and hungry, but I'll have a lunch break soon and I don't have to wake up early tomorrow so it's okay  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

Glad to be home :3

----------


## Maryd.

> Glad to be home :3


Had a long day ha? Join the club.

----------


## samercury

> Had a long day ha? Join the club.


Ha- I had long two weeks (I'm just home from college for the long weekend)

----------


## Maryd.

> Ha- I had long two weeks (I'm just home from college for the long weekend)


So my opinion is you pour yourself a long cool drink, put your feet up and chat with all your friends on Litnet... What do you think?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Good  :Smile:  Had a good week at school, a short, easy day at work, and now I get to relax at home for the long weekend. There's also a large snugly cat on my lap which puts me in a good mood no matter what  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lulim

pinched

----------


## papayahed

Like a slug

----------


## DanielBenoit

Having a productive day, but something's missing.

----------


## Scheherazade

peachy... and mischievious.

----------


## Jozanny

run down, when it is not normally part of my day; I took a cold pill...

----------


## Virgil

relaxed and lazy

----------


## soundofmusic

:Cold:  I'm catching a cold; but I'm glad I have an excuse not to do anything useful or go to work. I've bought lots of chocolate, eating cake and went for a burger...I can't figure out how a quarter pounder can be 1/8 inch thick and I'm pretty sure there was no beef in it! :FRlol:

----------


## Lulim

> I'm catching a cold; but I'm glad I have an excuse not to do anything useful or go to work. I've bought lots of chocolate, eating cake and went for a burger...I can't figure out how a quarter pounder can be 1/8 inch thick and I'm pretty sure there was no beef in it!


*** motherly mode on ***
you want to have rather some tea and fruit, with a cold coming up  :Nod: 
*** motherly mode off ***




> (...) .. and mischievious.


Is it a promise -- or a threat? 

btw: I feel undecided

----------


## sprinks

excited! Back to school tomorrow, 10 days left of Year 12, and the last day is at the beach, 14 days until my birthday, and 40 days until I graduate high school!  :Eek:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Drained and apathetic.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Is it a promise -- or a threat?


As it turned out, it was a treat!  :Wink: 


As for now: I am feeling rather content.  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Like I should have gone to bed earlier last night... So tired and gumpy... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Niamh

grrrrrrr!!

----------


## mono

As dreamy as if I lived in Xanadu . . .

----------


## Shalot

I'm feeling like I just had 3 beers

----------


## motherhubbard

dog tired, but like I may finish this huge assignment before I go to bed

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Awesome. Just awesome.

----------


## Mathor

study. prostinating. all-nighter. usual night :-p

----------


## Maryd.

Yep, know what you mean...

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Frustrated...people can be so selfish...

 :Frown:

----------


## samercury

Not so good x__x

----------


## Maryd.

> Not so good x__x


Sorry your not so good today. Here catch this  :Ladysman:

----------


## The Comedian

A plain ol' rock-solid: good.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Apathetic. At least there's snow.

----------


## Lulim

> Apathetic. At least there's snow.


SNOW??? -- You mean _snow_? -- The white stuff that falls down from above? You must be kidding!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> SNOW??? -- You mean _snow_? -- The white stuff that falls down from above? You must be kidding!




I'm buried in it, lol.

(just kidding, there's only a little bit of flurries)

----------


## Snowqueen

Thank God! Much better now.

----------


## Virgil

Lazy. I should do something.  :Smile:

----------


## Mathor

I just got done sleeping all day....

----------


## Janine

I am feeling stressed out and sort of sick; worst of all I have to go out soon. I was hoping to go out earlier but it could not be realised. I hope I pep up.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I am feeling stressed out and sort of sick; worst of all I have to go out soon. I was hoping to go out earlier but it could not be realised. I hope I pep up.


Get better soon  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Lazy. I should do something.





> I just got done sleeping all day....





> I am feeling stressed out and sort of sick; worst of all I have to go out soon. I was hoping to go out earlier but it could not be realised. I hope I pep up.


Omg, all three of these posts, illustrate exactly how I felt over the course of the day  :Eek2:   :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

still feeling unwell. stupid virus, but at least its not swine flu!

----------


## Maryd.

Same as yesterday... Nothing changes... Sad.

----------


## Mathor

Developing a slight cough  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Some many people seem to be coming down with cold. Hope you all feel better soon.

I feel I am ready to go to bed and finish reading "The Jamaica Inn".

I am so glad that I have managed to put most of the group profiles together.

----------


## higley

Nervous!

----------


## ESHQUIA

bored  :Frown:

----------


## Maryd.

> bored


Oh poor dear, stay on Litnet, we'll keep you company. :Nod: 

Looks like another late night on Litnet...

----------


## drakemortuare13

Wrathfullyevil

----------


## Scheherazade

Flattened.

----------


## Maryd.

A little depressed, still waiting for a special friend to contact me... :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling:  :Bawling:

----------


## Niamh

stupid.

----------


## Mathor

exhausted.

----------


## papayahed

whiny

----------


## motherhubbard

cranky

----------


## samercury

sick and tired of being sick and tired

----------


## Maryd.

> sick and tired of being sick and tired



Aw poor dear, everyone is sad today... I blow kisses you all.

 :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:

----------


## Maximilianus

Like I'm making mistakes I can't put up with. Like I'm one too many, as though I don't belong to where I'd like to belong. Like unwanted... or so.

----------


## Maryd.

> Like I'm making mistakes I can't put up with. Like I'm one too many, as though I don't belong to where I'd like to belong. Like unwanted... or so.


Oh, sweetie, don't feel unwanted, did you catch one of those kisses... If not here's one special for you  :Ladysman:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Oh, sweetie, don't feel unwanted, did you catch one of those kisses... If not here's one special for you


 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  I feel much better now. Thank you sweet Mary  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

> I feel much better now. Thank you sweet Mary



There's a whole lot of love on Litnet today... :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:

----------


## Niamh

I ache in places i never ached before. no pain no gain i suppose.

----------


## Maryd.

> I ache in places i never ached before. no pain no gain i suppose.


Did you just finish a workout Niamh?

I will be skipping my workout today to tired  :Brickwall:  and do one first thing in the morning.

----------


## mono

As sweet as a lemon . . .

----------


## Shalot

sick. sad. sick.

----------


## Maryd.

A little better today.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I ache in places i never ached before. no pain no gain i suppose.


If it's because of exercising, it's perfectly normal when you are a beginner. It's due to lactic acid moving inside your muscles in random ways, because they've been doing what they are not used to. This acid is produced and builds up in muscle tissue during exercise, causing cramping pains. The pain level, however, will go down as soon as your muscles get accustomed to activity. Good luck with working out  :Smile: 




> A little better today.


I'm so glad  :Nod:

----------


## Maryd.

> If it's because of exercising, it's perfectly normal when you are a beginner. It's due to lactic acid moving inside your muscles in random ways, because they've been doing what they are not used to. This acid is produced and builds up in muscle tissue during exercise, causing cramping pains. The pain level, however, will go down as soon as your muscles get accustomed to activity. Good luck with working out 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad



Thanks Max, I had a play date with my son. It was nice. He always has a way of making everything ok...Funny how some people have that gift.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thanks Max, I had a play date with my son. It was nice. He always has a way of making everything ok...Funny how some people have that gift.


How good!  :Nod:

----------


## Dr Jekyll

Today I'm feeling cloudy with a chance of rain, as the weather is now.  :Nod:   :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> sick. sad. sick.


Hope you are feeling better by now, Shalot.  :Smile: 


I am drained and I love this feeling.

----------


## Virgil

Global warming my a$$. It's freezing here.

----------


## selsabil

I really don't know , I'm in a mess .

----------


## muhsin

Hi,

Happy; been away for quite some time. But am now back, inshaAllah.
Wish everyone is doing just fine.

----------


## Maryd.

Sore, very... very.... sore.

----------


## Scheherazade

Peachy

----------


## Scheherazade

Overloaded and overworked.

Haven't had a proper break for two months now and all of a sudden I am having a panic attack, I think.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Ready to explode.

Either the hardware on my computer got messed up, or some spineless hacker screwed up my computer, so now I can't log on (I'm on the family desktop btw). Allll of my important files are on there, stuff I've been working on for over a year, hundreds of pages of poetry, tons of short stoires, the beginings of a novel as well as a play.

Omg I hate computers!!! I'm more willing to buy a typewriter then keep on losing my important writings. Either that, or next time I'm just going to make multiple copies of every work I have on a seperate disk, or publish each one as a draft on my blog because this is just bull.

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm not used to the cold so my limbs are purple. PURPLE!!!

i feel cold, and sleepy.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Lovely, thank you.

----------


## AlaskaDan

Just had a great piece of chocolate cheesecake. 
I feel wonderful.

The world however, as we know it, is comiing to a great end. We that survive will
always remember what went wrong and puzzle that we didn't recognise it for what 
was and do something.

----------


## Silas Thorne

Dried out behind the eyes.

----------


## manolia

Great! I had such a wonderful weekend  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Just fair.

----------


## Madhuri

A little disappointed.....but tomorrow is another day......

----------


## DanielBenoit

In serious need of a hug  :Cold:

----------


## Remarkable

Missing someone very, very much...

----------


## Maryd.

> In serious need of a hug


Here catch this....  :Ladysman:  (Sorry they didn't have any hug smilies)

----------


## Scheherazade

> A little disappointed.....but tomorrow is another day......


Ain't that the truth!

As for me: In need of entertainment.

----------


## DanielBenoit

My mind is clear, but for obvious reasons, I am quite melancholy.

----------


## Jozanny

Tired; taking a page from Daniel's book, my freelancing hit some major disruptions in 2005, which I've been chasing for four years now, letting my ex (unwisely) and my landlord consume portions of my time that I can ill afford. I gave into my compulsion to surf back here to take a mini break from manually retyping one of my published clips back into my hard drive, though I am not sure how it got lost. I have five queries and two submissions out, which for me isn't bad, but I'm feeling sorry for myself, and maybe slightly panicked, putting myself under too much pressure, as I want to earn something before I get really poor again, and within the last two years I made all of 95 bucks.

It isn't that I'm a beginner; I'm not, but making sales is hard enough in normal times, and these aren't, and the resource sites from which I earned a decent wage for what I wrote are long gone, and starting a blog may not be right for me. Three years from 50 and counting, maybe I'll never reach my goal, which is simply to be consistent and established.

PS: Someone please take my cats for a few days!

----------


## Kell

Today I feel...

EXCITED!

Even though I have only just begun 9 hours of work.. atleat the sun is shining!

----------


## Maryd.

> Today I feel...
> 
> EXCITED!
> 
> Even though I have only just begun 9 hours of work.. atleat the sun is shining!


Great Kell, I was about to complain, but you reminded me of how perfect this weather is :Wave: ... Thanks.

----------


## muhsin

Scared.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Scared.


Hope everything is OK, Muhsin.


I am feeling rather lazy at the moment. Been on and off the Forum for the past two hours while pretending to do housework.

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Worse than yestersday. There just seems to be no hope whatsoever in retriving my work  :Bawling: 

Oh I feel so utterly miserable.

----------


## Maryd.

> Worse than yestersday. There just seems to be no hope whatsoever in retriving my work 
> 
> Oh I feel so utterly miserable.


You and me both, D.

----------


## Jozanny

Daniel, take a few deep breaths, go for a bike ride in nice fall weather, and regroup. When Oliver died I didn't even know where to start, and when the relocation team damaged my desktop, I did not know which end was up, but was fortunate that I had the resources to get a new laptop so that I could engage with Dell India (for technical support) at my own pace. Never trust anything to digital storage only. Some people like Google Cloud. I never tried it, but if you are a writer, you'll write, and you've learned something from this experience.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> You and me both, D.





> Daniel, take a few deep breaths, go for a bike ride in nice fall weather, and regroup. When Oliver died I didn't even know where to start, and when the relocation team damaged my desktop, I did not know which end was up, but was fortunate that I had the resources to get a new laptop so that I could engage with Dell India (for technical support) at my own pace. Never trust anything to digital storage only. Some people like Google Cloud. I never tried it, but if you are a writer, you'll write, and you've learned something from this experience.


Thank you both. You guys are great  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Tired, cranky and in need of my bed.

----------


## Maryd.

Moody, haven't been on litnet enough... very sad... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Irritable. Pissy. Antisocial.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Hungry, hopeful.

----------


## Niamh

content.

----------


## Annamariah

Exhausted.

Also a bit relieved.

After tomorrow it will all be better, if I just don't crack under the pressure before that.

----------


## Mathor

Did a lot of exercise today, kind of tired. Ready to just relax tonight. Thursday-Monday is going to be really hectic.

----------


## Maryd.

Better now that I have spoken to you.

----------


## Mathor

Tired. Terrible mood.

----------


## samercury

Tired and stressed out and did I mention tired?  :Bawling:

----------


## papayahed

full and stinky

----------


## twihalclo

tired, boring
______________________

Radiant floor heating systems | Electric radiant floor heating | How to install hydronic radiant heat floor

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling wonderful today. There are a few hiccups or hitches or glitches are there, for there are not always silver linings in the sky. Sheets of clouds float and darken the sky at times but the same clouds casting shadows or glooming the sky carries raindrops too. That said I do not mean I had murky days, but a combination of both day and night. I choose this in life. I sound a bit philosophical. True I have been in a philosophical or creative mood all the while today

----------


## mono

As nerdy as a Darth Vader impersonator amid a Star Trek convention . . .

----------


## Maryd.

Actually was feeling great until, she reminded me of her. :Bawling:  :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

On cloud nine  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:   :Angel:   :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel: 

There are not enough smilies to explain how I am feeling  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mathor

Tired. Hungry. I'll be better once I have some food in my body.

----------


## mono

Almost as gloomy as the weather today . . .

----------


## DanielBenoit

Overworked and stressed, longing to procrastinate.

----------


## selsabil

I'm feeling goooooooooooooooooooood and happy , thanks Gad.

----------


## MdSA

One word? 

> Relief ...  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> On cloud nine   
> 
> There are not enough smilies to explain how I am feeling


_Do_ tell, then!  :Biggrin: 


As for me today: Pretty peachy... Or should I say "pretty" _and_ "peachy"?

 :Goof:   :Goof:   :Goof:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Right now, at this very moment. . . .very happy  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 
It's wonderful how somebody special can always cheer you up  :Biggrin:

----------


## rimbaud

> Right now, at this very moment. . . .very happy   
> It's wonderful how somebody special can always cheer you up



great Daniel! looks like you finally got a break :Banana: 
and do we know who that special someone is?  :Brow:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling wonderful today. When I read a good book I feel better and today reading the Karamazov Brothers by Dostoevsky. I like some characters very much and Ivan's character is really interesting.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> great Daniel! looks like you finally got a break
> and do we know who that special someone is?


Well, she hasn't been on litnet for about a week, but I got to talk to her on twitter  :Banana: 

I say no more. (I'm too obvious anyway  :Brickwall: )

----------


## keewasha 35

Great?

----------


## Maryd.

Like ^

----------


## muhsin

Tired

----------


## DanielBenoit

Lonley  :Cold:

----------


## rimbaud

> Lonley


there there

have no fear, Lit-Net is here!!!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> there there
> 
> have no fear, Lit-Net is here!!!!


 :FRlol: 
Thanks  :Angel:

----------


## Weisinheimer

bored

----------


## rimbaud

> bored


join the club  :Biggrin: 
it's 3:17 am here and everyone is sleeping

----------


## blazeofglory

I am really tired with too much work and feeling like sleeping

----------


## Madhuri

like a fool...... my behaviour was strange today.... what was I thinking?  :Sick:   :Frown:

----------


## DocHeart

Unsettled. Work is more stressful than I ever intended work to be.

But happy to have someone like her to wait for. I'll hear her keys in the door any minute now.

Any minute now.  :Smile:

----------


## manolia

Sick  :Sick:  Stupid headache  :Frown:

----------


## pussnboots

I'm on cloud nine!!!

----------


## samercury

Scared of going to sleep

----------


## eyemaker

excited

----------


## blazeofglory

In fact today I have hectic moments and lots of assignments are there to accomplish and lots of challenges to shoulder. I am really exhausted, but try to comfort myself thinking that sunny days are followed by cloudy days and again sunny days and the like.

----------


## Scheherazade

Disappointed.

----------


## Virgil

> Disappointed.


Oh, cheer up Scher. Let's hope it's temporary.

Stressed.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Stressed.


me too  :Frown:

----------


## skib

> Scared of going to sleep


too many scary movies, eh?  :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling a little sleepy after coming morning walk this morning. But I cannot sleep since I have to do my morning chores, doing lots of things. I feel little bit tired and apathetic to anything. I am not feeling like reading also. Not even watching TV. Just my laptop was on I thought I will write something. This chat is interesting like chitchat and time pass when you do not have anything to say or when yo have nothing specific to say and want to pour out what goes inside you, and there is no specific rules and that is why I am writing what I feel. I feel loathe and lethargic at this moment. My head is a little bit heavy and I do not know what exactly going on within me, this is not headache also. I have some difficulties in my office also with some additional assignments on my shoulder. I have to satisfy all and have to communicate even if I do not like to speak at all. There are bosses and Juniors and I have to make vertical communications. I have to satisfy my bosses and and I have to take to something called apple-polishing or flattering which I hate in point of fact. I have to stage so many acts. Staging is something I abhor in life but life cannot go without acting. You have to act and be what you are not or you will not be fit in your world, and you should act or do not the way you want to but the way others want you to do and in point of fact this is not a lesser kind of slavery.

I am enslaved and dance to the tune of others and I have no choice and I have to flex my self and what I call mine is thaws and I will have to condition myself or I have to carve my personality to suit i to what they expect of me in point of fact and this is how life goes on and on.

I am writing or outpouring what exactly goes on with me or inside me. It is called the stream of consciousness or thoughts? I do not know exactly.

----------


## A New Comb

pleasantly melancholy albeit very tired.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sleepy, but otherwise good. Managed to get a lot done between classes today.

----------


## Scheherazade

Like I have wasted a whole day doing nothing...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Bleh. . . . .

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Like I have wasted a whole day doing nothing...


Why is it that I feel the same way?  :FRlol:   :Brickwall:

----------


## samercury

Can't wait for this week to be over =__=

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling wonderful today. I have just come from a morning walk and now I am into writing something.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am feeling LAZY... Yep, with capital L, capital A, capital Z and capital Y.

Haven't done anything useful all day long.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Woke up extremely late. .. . .but I feel ready and motivated to start the day.

----------


## samercury

Tired but feeling better after that nap

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Woke up extremely late. .. . .but I feel ready and motivated to start the day.


Actually. . . ..no, the day didn't turn out as it was supposed to.

As a matter of fact, I waddled in the same sighs of apathy and did virtually nothing of any value today.

----------


## Weisinheimer

lousy...I have some sort of cold. I really want to go to sleep but I have to work on my paper for English class.  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am feeling better. I woke up a little earlier and it was dusky early in the morning; I took a morning walk, sweated and returned home fresh, read something and watched TV news. And back at work, I had wonderful moments

----------


## Adorer

Stressed !

----------


## Maryd.

> Stressed !



Poor dear, take deep breaths and relax for a short while.  :Nod:

----------


## Granny5

Tired.

----------


## The Comedian

Zero-ed in.

----------


## Mathor

exhausted. i'm pretty out of it..

----------


## mono

Paradingly lethargic . . .

----------


## rimbaud

not good!

----------


## DanielBenoit

It's the weekend, so I'm. . . .you guessed it, feeling great  :Biggrin: 




> not good!


Oh dear I'm sorry. Want to talk?

----------


## rimbaud

> Oh dear I'm sorry. Want to talk?


thanks for the concern Daniel :Angel: 
but I think I should sort this one by myself  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel wonderful today

----------


## Shalot

dpressed angry irritable

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Warm. And I don't like it.

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel today all right. In the morning a little apathetic and now I feel alright. At times I feel as if nothing can interest me and after a while I feel alright and I think this is the chemicals that work on me and my moods, feelings, attitudes, angers, joys are the effects of the chemistry I embody.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Quite good. Having friends reminds you that you exist.

----------


## Maryd.

> Quite good. Having friends reminds you that you exist.


True that Dan.

I don't exist much these days... :Bawling:  :Bawling:

----------


## Scheherazade

Like I made a mistake...

----------


## Maryd.

Mad... Damn printer won't work.... Grrrrrrr :Flare:  :Flare:  :Flare:

----------


## Faithful-guy

lazy
i wanna sleep

----------


## Snowqueen

Very disappointed.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

a bit feverish

----------


## Scheherazade

Unlike my usual self

----------


## Maryd.

Melbourne Cup day today...Damn public holidays... Grrr. 

Snooty :Brickwall:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling better today and of course coming from a short walk am taking some rest.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Empty.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Depressed.

----------


## Mathor

Not the best of moods.

----------


## Maryd.

OK, ordinarily I would be grumpy... The fact that I have had a few too many to drink... Means I am happy... :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am not feeling well, a kind of sickness is gnawing on me, and I feel restlessness and apathetic to everything. I do not know how long this will continue.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Found a dead kitten on our driveway, I am quite beside myself.

----------


## Madhuri

upset.....annoyed..... very very very upset and annoyed.....

----------


## Maryd.

^ Likewise... But sad and angry as well.

----------


## Annamariah

Like I've forgotten something important...

I DID finish a translation, do Russian listening comprehension exercise, write a Swedish composition, pay the rent, prepare for tomorrow's choir practise and I also remembered to take my meds. What else was I supposed to do?

----------


## DanielBenoit

Clever: My dad didn't understand his college coursework, and knowing me, he offered $30 if I did it for him. It was so much fun and made me long to get to college, because despite the fact that the work was far more complex than the rote stuff I have to do, it was exciting and in the end easier to do since it was fun. It was basically taking notes and analyzing an essay concerning the nature of managment of organizations and the practicality of chaos within an intuitive setting.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Disheveled

----------


## Maryd.

Relieved. I got that off my chest.

----------


## blazeofglory

A little uneasy and taking rest

----------


## samercury

Soooooo tired of exams and quizzes and papers and homework- can't wait for Thanksgiving break =__=

----------


## DanielBenoit

"I am exceedingly weary."

----------


## Ebonon

Lazy Lazy Bones

----------


## Virgil

Not great. Both my shoulders ache (from needle shots) and I'm feeling run down.

----------


## Mathor

Like i'm up really early and I'm going to ace this history test i'm still studying for.

----------


## Granny5

Weary...dreading the day/night.

----------


## Maryd.

> Not great. Both my shoulders ache (from needle shots) and I'm feeling run down.


Aw poor dear, keep well and stay home and rest it off. Hate needles. :Cold:

----------


## mono

Somewhere between Absurd and absurd . . .

----------


## Annamariah

Tired and stressed. Seems like I can't get rid of that feeling, ever.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Tired, motivated, restless, excited, gibbery. . . . . .

----------


## The Comedian

infused with Tetley

----------


## Scheherazade

Very un-Scheherazadish.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Unbelievably positively unbeleavable!!!!!~!!!

----------


## Maryd.

Grrrrrrrrrr...

----------


## samercury

Stressed out x___x

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel a little bit exhausted and like taking a nap

----------


## mono

Like a leper amid hypochrondriacs . . .

----------


## blazeofglory

Now I am feeling OK even if in the morning I was not feeling OK. I took a short evening stroll in the open area and back home I feel alright.

----------


## Maryd.

A little surprised :Goof:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Very well...Peaceful

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Very well...Peaceful


Same here. . . .. The house is empty for the whole night. What bliss!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Same here. . . .. The house is empty for the whole night. What bliss!


Exactly! The fact that I spent the say with my best friend, got 100% on my last physics quiz, and have the blissful, numbing buzz of an amazing concert in my ears makes for perfect relaxation.

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am feeling really fresh after a long morning walk. I always wake up early in the morning and take a bath in the cold water even if it is the winter season, do a little Puja, worship and have a morning walk everyday.On returning I take my heavy breakfast and read newspapers, magazines and prepare for the office.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Disgusting.

----------


## Helga

so tired.... so very tired

----------


## Granny5

I feel great! This is the first of my 4 days off.

----------


## blazeofglory

Things worsened in the day time and now they are getiting better

----------


## Maryd.

Now I stroppy

----------


## crystalmoonshin

exhausted

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

tired, frustrated, hopeless, disappointed, bitter

----------


## DanielBenoit

Itchy. I've been scratching every part of my body all day. Must be the cold.

----------


## motherhubbard

sick, I think it was the eggnog.

----------


## papayahed

> sick, I think it was the eggnog.




 :FRlol: 

I'm feeling vindicated but kinda bad that I had to go that route.

----------


## Basil

> sick, I think it was the eggnog.


You weren't drinking Nog-a-Sake, were you?  :Tongue:

----------


## shortstoryfan

Very sad.

----------


## Maryd.

> Very sad.


You and me both... :Cold:

----------


## blazeofglory

The day is cloudy and I shut the wind to insulate me from the chilling cold

----------


## blazeofglory

In fact today I feel a little bored about the world and the way there are things. Some people are moderately poor and others are the poorest of the poor. In India for example many peasants commit suicides when there will be a drought.

Rich people have skyscrapers and few people live there but the poor have little space with too many people to use it.

Too much discrimination in human society

----------


## Maryd.

> In fact today I feel a little bored about the world and the way there are things. Some people are moderately poor and others are the poorest of the poor. In India for example many peasants commit suicides when there will be a drought.
> 
> Rich people have skyscrapers and few people live there but the poor have little space with too many people to use it.
> 
> Too much discrimination in human society


True that Blaze.  :Confused:

----------


## Nipponnay

Sad today as I've just said goodbye to my parents, and I wont see them for about 9 or 10 months now  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Very tired, but good because I have a dog with me  :Smile:

----------


## soundofmusic

Mentally numb, I just took a bubble bath... that helped; now I think I'll make some tea and stop thinking about bills :Cold:

----------


## Maryd.

> Mentally numb, I just took a bubble bath... that helped; now I think I'll make some tea and stop thinking about bills


Oh I wish I could have a bubble bath. I rash using bubbled soap... :Smash:

----------


## Maximilianus

Like someone who needs this week to be over.

----------


## soundofmusic

> Oh I wish I could have a bubble bath. I rash using bubbled soap...


I'm allergic to all the good bubble baths. I get this cheap, hypoallergenic bath from the grocery story. They also have a "white tea oil bath" that's lovely.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a mixed box of feelings, now a little bit lethargy and now fresh, and now renewed. Honestly, I feel range of feelings at the same time, circumstances change my moods. This cold morning was not good, and I shortened my morning walk to an hour otherwise I am in the habit of walking early in the morning more than two hours. I love walking and in the course I come across numbers of people from different walks of life. I see students rushing to schools and colleges, farmers with their ploughs on their shoulders, laborers with their tools and instruments, running and running. I run to the riverside and watch there how corpses are reduced to ashes and then I return to a state o f meaninglessness and again apathy. Pausing there for a while I again motoring my body and going afar I encounter couples kissing and hugging and I start comparing two extremes at the same time, one scene: the body is being cremated and the other the couple locked in arms and planting kisses on each other. Carrying this mixed box of feelings I am returning home to hurry myself to the office

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Pretty good, slightly worried.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleepy.

Going to bed early never agrees with me. I end up waking up in the middle of the night and being miserable rest of the day.

Maybe I should go back to bed...

----------


## Scheherazade

crabby

----------


## Granny5

A little nervous and somewhat introspective.

----------


## papayahed

tired

----------


## Helga

feeling fine, even though it's Friday the 13th... I even tempted fate and took a walk though 2 cemeteries today

----------


## soundofmusic

:


> feeling fine, even though it's Friday the 13th... I even tempted fate and took a walk though 2 cemeteries today


 :Eek:  What possessed you, Helga? Note, that has two meanings today :Cold: 

Alittle lazy and alittle nervous. I've been out of work for two weeks with a cold or virus, it seems too bad to be a cold. Now I must return to work to pay the bills; but I still feel weak and a little shaky when I push myself. I work with terminally ill people and I have to be always alert to their and their families needs, say all the right things; but I'm not sure I am quite alert enough mentally to do that :Confused:

----------


## samercury

Happy  :Biggrin:  best day I've had in a while

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I feel exhilarated!! The one and only reason is today is Saturday and it is is a holiday. For the last few days I was pretty embarrassed by the throngs of people on the way to my office, protectors with their slogans swarming everywhere in the street and barricading passers-by. 

Today I woke up a little late and I could delay my morning choirs and could do things of my choice and one of the things I want to do everyday is post something on the forum. I feel really comforted and enlightened when I share ideas with people from different parts of the world. To know how they react or respond to what I say is really a matter of great excitement to me. Today I got hooked to my laptop and sharing ideas with people across the world.

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm up at 4 AM to take a test that my future depends upon. I feel sick. And, I wish my coffee pot weren't so slow.

----------


## blazeofglory

I took a short nap and feel refreshed now

----------


## motherhubbard

Leaving the house now. I only thought I was nervous before.

----------


## Scheherazade

Good luck MotherH!  :Smile: 

I am feeling rather "bleh".

----------


## Niamh

cold and tired.

----------


## mono

Healthy again, for the first time in over a week, and able to breathe . . .  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

depressed

----------


## Ebonon

sleepy

----------


## formality hater

A little tensed...

----------


## Niamh

headachy

----------


## Scheherazade

overwhelmed

----------


## jhonerliz

confused

----------


## DanielBenoit

Like I'm falling apart.

I've been having the hives for a couple of days now due to some allergic reaction and I've just been plain miserable from scratching.

I'm so over-stressed, there's so much work that needs to be done, ,but I just can't consentrate when my skin is tingling every second of the day.

I woke up today feeling lonley and miserable, having had dreams about some dreaded thing coming to my door and pounding on it. I've been feeling like I'm existing in some kind of void in which I am trapped away from all human communication. It makes me think of the scene in Michelangelo Antonini's _L'avventura_ in which Anna and Sandro are at the top of that church and accidently ring the bells, thus causing other churches nearby to ring back. That momentarily joyful feeling they feel, as if being reawoken by a soothing voice, of being reminded of their own existence, merely by causing some object out _there_ to react in a certain way.

----------


## rimbaud

confused :S

happiness scares me

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am feeling wonderful. Mostly I feel wonderful but at times my nerves are at with the environment I am in. In fact I know everything subsides finally and noting remains for ever and we must go thru endurances and have a little staying power, but my nerves do not agree with its environment. I thru my spiritual powers handle things but my physical body is too weedy and frail to face everything that comes my way. 

I know every trouble will pass and no amounts of pleasure will remain and the only problem is with my biological body. I do not believe I am just the organic body there are spiritual or immaterial quotients in me that are subtler than these physical elements in fact. I realize that I need to go thru great amounts of spiritual practices to enable myself to endure baser things in life pleasures and pains, varieties of moods and circumscribing factors. I know I must rise above all these things

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Headachy and very depressed, because I feel that my prep for my exams tomorrow is not enough...

----------


## Niamh

tired.

----------


## Annamariah

I feel like crap. My skin is falling apart and I've got an awful stomach ache.

----------


## Mathor

Not so bad. Relaxing after a great weekend.

----------


## rimbaud

under pressure!

----------


## Maximilianus

As of this moment I am at war... if that's a feeling  :Tongue: 




> I feel like crap. My skin is falling apart and I've got an awful stomach ache.


So sorry dear  :Frown:  I hope you get better by tomorrow. What did you eat? Remember to keep a well-balanced diet  :Smile:  (Well, I'm no nutritionist at all, but I felt I'm the closest to one on this thread, so I fired away  :FRlol: )

----------


## blazeofglory

Actually I am feeling a little sad at the fact that some persons are too poor and others are too rich. Some persons are born with silver spoons in their mouths and others are famished. I am a banker and when I look at the wage and salary of different people across different levels all I feel is that there is too much injustice and discrimination. There should not be the chasm there is now. It is unjustifiable by any standards

----------


## Maryd.

Absolutely angry at everyone...

----------


## blazeofglory

My emotional upheavels have settled now!! I am cool

----------


## jhonerliz

exhausted....

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleep-deprived

----------


## mono

Ready to go  :Biggrin:  . . . to work!  :Frown: 
Then again, I have had over one week off, so I should not complain, but getting back into this habit really seems like a drag!

----------


## allihendry

bummed out... can't seem to pass French T_T

----------


## Virgil

Tired... :As Sleep:

----------


## blazeofglory

Now I am feeling relived after a series of hectic schedules, deadlines and assignments weighing down on me!!

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Poop...

----------


## Maryd.

Emptied and ready to change.

----------


## Niamh

tired...

----------


## Annamariah

> So sorry dear  I hope you get better by tomorrow. What did you eat? Remember to keep a well-balanced diet  (Well, I'm no nutritionist at all, but I felt I'm the closest to one on this thread, so I fired away )


My mother is always telling me that I should be eating better (more regularly and better-balanced)... But there's just not enough time during a school day to have a lunch break, and cooking for one seems such a waste anyway (spendind half an hour preparing lunch and then five minutes eating it). Maybe if I had a family (meaning several mouths to feed) would make cooking seem worth the effort, but as long as I live alone it's usually easier just to eat bread and porridge.

I was better the next day already, but today I woke up with the worst headache I've had for a long time  :Sick:  I was a bit worried how on earth I would be able to translate one whole article for tomorrow morning, but I got tremendously lucky and the teacher is ill too, so she gave us one extra week to finish the assignment  :Banana:  Now I'll only have to do one Russian listening comprehension today and one translation until Friday  :Smile:

----------


## Granny5

Alone.

----------


## mono

Grrreat!

----------


## Mathor

i feel not so bad.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Overloaded with stress. Drowning in apathy. Just plain miserable.

----------


## papayahed

pooped. 2 down 1 to go.

----------


## Niamh

getting pissed off with playing hte waiting game! gurrr!

----------


## Niamh

Royally pissed  :Mad:  stupid biased ref. I cant believe he let a hand ball go through as a bloody goal for the french! gurrrrr!!

----------


## rimbaud

I am done! With looking for acceptance, smiling at strangers, and domesticating myself!




> Overloaded with stress. Drowning in apathy. Just plain miserable.



oh, Dan, didn't saw this

what happened?

----------


## Silas Thorne

Teeming

----------


## samercury

A bit sick

----------


## DanielBenoit

My stomach is killing me!!!!

----------


## Mathor

i am exhausted.

----------


## shortstoryfan

Literature seems so daunting. In the past, I've asked for help or advice on where to start, and the results are either too simplistic, or too complex. Maybe it's just picking up and doing SOMETHING? I'm so confused about it right now.

----------


## Mrig

I am bored.

----------


## Niamh

still annoyed. he's openly admitted cheating but still nothing can be done about it! gurrr!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> oh, Dan, didn't saw this
> 
> what happened?


Ehhhhh just a bunch of crap.

 :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash: 


Thank you for your concern though  :Smile:

----------


## Helga

got a bad headache...

----------


## Scheherazade

Exhausted.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm feeling pretty good. Excited, comfortable in my own skin, a bit cranky.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Overwhelmed as usual.

----------


## Bakiryu

angry. want to crush Stephanie Meyers beneath my combat boots.

----------


## Taliesin

I'm f*cking sick of all this. 
And hungry.
Should eat. Could make me feel better.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

Bad... My phone just retired.  :Bawling:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Hopeful.

----------


## The Comedian

If a feeling can be represented by a punctuation mark, then I'm feeling mighty (,) today.

----------


## Scheherazade

According to my students, lacking the usual bubble and fizz.

That pretty much sums it up, I guess. My students might lack the skills to read a book but they certainly can "read" people.

 :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Miserable

----------


## mono

Mostly insignificant . . .

----------


## Scheherazade

Out of sorts, miserable, grumpy, touchy...

Well, you get the picture.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

depressed for some stupid reasons...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Woke up feeling great, then suddenly became depressed (as crytalmoonshin said above) for stupid reasons.

----------


## Niamh

like an emotional trainwreck.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Confined, bored, and lonely

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I feel really jubilant, for I had wonderful moods early when I woke up and I do not know when I wake up early I feel highly vivacious, energetic and full of life. Moments like this turn up once not very often. I think we have moments of feeling that wane and wax land do not remain the same. I know for sure that moments are not things standing for us and as such I wan to make the most out of what I have and do not panic about what I cannot have. The moment I value is when I live fully. I do not cry over what I miss but what saddens me is the moment when I cannot make the most of what I have.

----------


## Maryd.

Physically drained... Ouch.

----------


## Niamh

Starving!

----------


## Scheherazade

As if I have been run over by a bulldozer.

----------


## Bakiryu

tired. i really don't want to be single anymore...

----------


## Pryderi Agni

OK, I guess. Just a little bored.

----------


## Nyu001

Not fully energized. I went to bed at 4am and had to get up at 8am. I needed more charging for my body.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Excited! Since a few members of my family had to work on Thanksgiving, we bumbed up the celebration to today  :Tongue:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I'm happy.  :Biggrin:  Ate the leftover Turkey and made a sandwich for breakfast.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling unwell today and all my limbs aching. I am stuck and wrapped by blankets and have the laptop together to write something for the forum. I feel refreshed by writing something here for I get lost in a different world and that will invigorate me. When I post something I feel not conscious of what I am physically feeling right now.

----------


## Madhuri

ok.... nothing seems to be going as per the plan today  :Frown:

----------


## Maximilianus

> My mother is always telling me that I should be eating better (more regularly and better-balanced)... But there's just not enough time during a school day to have a lunch break, and cooking for one seems such a waste anyway (spendind half an hour preparing lunch and then five minutes eating it). Maybe if I had a family (meaning several mouths to feed) would make cooking seem worth the effort, but as long as I live alone it's usually easier just to eat bread and porridge.


Consider that YOUR feeding is as important as your future family's feeding. Besides, if you don't feed yourself properly now, you decrease your chances to get to that family. YOUR feeding IS worth the effort too. Understand what I mean?




> I was better the next day already, but today I woke up with the worst headache I've had for a long time  I was a bit worried how on earth I would be able to translate one whole article for tomorrow morning, but I got tremendously lucky and the teacher is ill too, so she gave us one extra week to finish the assignment  Now I'll only have to do one Russian listening comprehension today and one translation until Friday


Some headaches are related to poor nutrition. Having said that, stop worrying me and go have better meals, please. Russian and translations can wait. _You can't!_  :Nod:

----------


## Bakiryu

On that matter, I just ate a huge bowl of chickpeas and lemon rice. I feel so full!
Which is a change since i usually eat something like an apple or a pear a day and that's pretty much it XD

----------


## DanielBenoit

Feel so alone

----------


## Bakiryu

> Feel so alone


*hugs* there, there. why be alone when you have all the litnet? XD

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Angsty, tense and bored. 

And I thought I was over my teens.

----------


## mono

Nostalgisk og kede sig.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Depressed. What else is new?

----------


## Miss Juventus

I feel cold...the winter has come, and you are not here..so cold.

----------


## Scheherazade

On top of the world - though not sure why.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

Ok. Right in that middle range.  :Tongue:

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I have a mix of feelings. I am here squeezed amidst people and in this rate race of corporations wherein all want to do is leg pulling and where there is something to do with knocking down one another and if you are expert at doing this you will press ahead or if you have no art of flattery you will be frowned upon by your bosses and repulsed by your own peers; and as such today I am a bit excited about the fact that I am working in a totally different setting and this new state of affairs is a matter I often choose to take on for it gives you the adventure you will get nowhere.

----------


## mono

About ready for bed . . .

----------


## Niamh

I feel hungry... wheres my food!  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

Frustrated and annoyed.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Thinking

----------


## samercury

Too tired

----------


## DanielBenoit

E m o t i o n a l l y d r a i n e d. Feels like frickin' a nuclear bomb went off.

----------


## Maximilianus

Underrated, yet another time, by a John/Jane Doe who hasn't even heard about my movie.

----------


## Scheherazade

On top of the world!  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> On top of the world!


That's quite high. Better watch every step  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Tired, but ready for what's coming.

----------


## Hurricane

Relaxed.

----------


## Mathor

One more week of school left!

----------


## Lokasenna

Horrible. My back went yesterday evening, so I spent all night lying in bed in agony before having to spend two hours this morning tramping all over town with a backpack full of heavy books, which really didn't help...

----------


## CaptainHatteras

Stressed and anxious.

----------


## Virgil

So-so. I can't seem to get a good night's sleep anymore. My sinuses have been bothering me.

----------


## Madhuri

Not that great. Some days are depressing for no reason.....

----------


## Madhuri

A little disappointed....but I think it will be ok.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Uncannily happy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Content. It was a small achievement, but the end result was satisfying.

----------


## Scheherazade

A little at a lost... I have got one whole hour on my own to do as I choose and it is not something I am used to at all...

And I am not used to logging onto the Forum at a public place either.

Should remember to change my pswd when I get home!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

Running out of patience. Unable to tell for how long I'll be able to remain in self-containment.

----------


## papayahed

Saddened, I found out this morning a professional acquaintance and buddy passed away. He was the first person in my field that I met down here and he helped me settle in, he once laughed that I'd call him every day if I could, which was only partially true.

----------


## Niamh

> Saddened, I found out this morning a professional acquaintance and buddy passed away. He was the first person in my field that I met down here and he helped me settle in, he once laughed that I'd call him every day if I could, which was only partially true.


Poor Papaya. ((((hug))))

----------


## DanielBenoit

Tired out! I even had a latte, but it just made me more tired!

----------


## rimbaud

hopeful
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

Me? Satisfied. It's been a good end of day, with just one bit of good news. That's about enough for now.




> Saddened, I found out this morning a professional acquaintance and buddy passed away. He was the first person in my field that I met down here and he helped me settle in, he once laughed that I'd call him every day if I could, which was only partially true.


Sorry for your friend. May he rest in peace.




> Tired out! I even had a latte, but it just made me more tired!


I'll have one coffee on your health, Dan. Get well soon  :Smile:

----------


## stephofthenight

FROZEN!!! its gotta be like 40 degrees...

----------


## Mathor

tired....

----------


## Scheherazade

zombified

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Scared, coz Dad is going around with pharyngitis.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Really good. I have high hopes for my final exams because I've been working my butt off, I'm miraculously well-rested, and Bing Crosby is singing me Christmas songs while I study  :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

Completely drained

----------


## DanielBenoit

Overwehlmed as usual.

----------


## manolia

Tired

----------


## Mrig

zleeeeeeeeepy zzzzzzzzz

----------


## Maximilianus

> Tired


Poor dear in need of a vacation  :Frown:  That's what you get for working  :Tongue:

----------


## manolia

Hehehe like i told you before i am not working that hard lately (mostly procrastinating). I'll say that's what you get when you are sleeping late each and every night  :Yawnb:

----------


## Maximilianus

Me too, I work late nights... posting on Lit Net and replying messages  :FRlol:  What a job I have  :Tongue:

----------


## DanielBenoit

So much work to be done, so much to do. . . .and I'm terribly sick and can't do a thing  :Sick:  Maybe I'm just being melodramatic, but my body and mind are in an utter state of misery.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a mixed bag of feelings today, for today early in the morning I had a long walk and I went to a village with old cultural establishments or systems. The village has a wonderful picturesque setting with terraced lands. The village has a people of ancient cultural bents and they carry age-old traditions despite the fact that the village is bordering the city I live in. But there is no infiltration from the neighboring city. The reason it remain untainted by the modern civilized world is the people in this domain live on agriculture alone. Nobody goes to school; no body owns radios or TV sets; nobody uses modern agricultural implements; all keep going with their a thousand yea old social system. They seem happy there despite the fact that they wear rags; their children move nakedly. The land they live on is highly fertile. They have cattle and drink lots of milk and curd and as such their muscles and body structures are very strongly built. They have no worry of the kind we live in this civilized world. These aborigines are unexposed to our systems, technologies, educations and the like. Now some people, non-governmental organizations are infiltrating and they want to educate them, acquaint them with the systems of the civilized world. But I think this kind of thinking is not good and let them live the kind of live they have been inheriting over centuries.

Back home from my morning walk, in point of fact I walked for three hours and this was a really a great experience and I often take walks to this area and feel rejuvenated

----------


## Virgil

Much better, though I get into coughing fits every so often.

----------


## toni

What's up with all the sad faces, cheer up guys and feel better!  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> What's up with all the sad faces, cheer up guys and feel better!


You can always turn a sad frown upside down  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

unsettled....

----------


## Scheherazade

Mostly relieved.

----------


## rimbaud

hey, Toni's back!!!

and I'll have to put another sad face here, okay not so much sad as mad and annoyed

----------


## DanielBenoit

> hey, Toni's back!!!


Alas, she hath returned!  :Banana:   :Banana: 





> and I'll have to put another sad face here, okay not so much sad as mad and annoyed


Oh  :Frown:  I'm sorry to hear that.

I've been feeling rather down as well. Soooo overworked and whatnot.

----------


## rimbaud

aren't you ALWAYS overworked  :Smile: 
you need a break!!!!! 
GET ONE!

----------


## papayahed

aarrgghhhhh!!!! So much to do and so little time. Vacation starts friday and I have a crap ton to do at work.

----------


## gbrekken

Lighthearted!  :Smile:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling marvelous today, for I had so many things to revel in. I had read a great classic like the Upanishads and I discussed it with friends. I had a walk early in the morning and had come across so many people to chat with in the course and had wonderful foods. All day I had good times in the office and am thinking about taking an evening walk for miles

----------


## DanielBenoit

Spent all night coughing. Need sleep.. . . . .and a doctor.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a wonderful feeling today, and feelings change with time and everyday I feel very jubilant when I wake up early in the morning and gradually I feel bored, exhausted and become very critical and skeptical of all and I start negating all that others say and I simply cannot go along with the rest. I have patterns of thoughts and I cannot reconcile with others' feelings and ideas in point of fact. As days advance I start feeling more nauseated and I abhor everything under the sun. And I take a nap and wake up afresh. My mornings are wonderful and by the same token my evenings are very disgustingly awful.

Now I have taken a short nap and feel very refreshed and that is why I am on the net and doing this stuff across all of you

----------


## skib

Digging pretty deep for that motivation to get moving this morning. Yet another wonderfully dreary day of listening to someone yell at the dogs that just don't care.
Maybe it won't be so cold today? And I get to shoot things.  :Smile:  That's always a good day.

----------


## waqas

Feeling good thank you.

Broke up from Law School today for Winter!

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Pretty pumped. I'm going to check out Avatar today!

----------


## samharris

Cool!!!!!
Just chill dude

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I was not feeling well in the morning ad in the day. All day I was feeling gloomy and now I am feeling better. I had a hectic moment and wanted to shun whoever I came across.

At times all I feel that life is so mysterious and we cannot fail the same. Joys and sorrows intermingle and one follow the other. If we are too happy at one time we are bound to be sad at another and both do not go together at all.

----------


## Scheherazade

Crabby for no apparent reason...

And lazy... What's new, eh?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Madhuri

Disappointed

----------


## Scheherazade

> Disappointed


Ditto... and a tad deflated too.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Christmas is as tiring as hell. I prefer Thanksgiving.

Jesus, why must so much stupid stress be put into it? Why not just enjoy the holidays?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Christmas is as tiring as hell. I prefer Thanksgiving.


When all the stress is only on those who do the actual shopping and cooking?

 :Biggrin: 

I am officially panicking now.  :Goof:

----------


## Annamariah

Confused again. I'm really not at my best at 4 am.

----------


## chaneybean

Tired, and like barf

----------


## Heathcliff

Alive. Oddly enough.
I never thought I could wake at four am and live to tell the tale.
At four the previous day I was just about to head off to sleep.

----------


## Scheherazade

Too sleepy, too lazy, too underachived...

----------


## Dinkleberry2010

I feel pretty drained because I've been personally, verbally and literally attacked, slandered, and accused of being everything from an anti-Semite to an outright liar by a number of people in the past few days who were supposedly offended by a line in a poem I wrote, and I have expended a great deal of energy in explaining and explicating and responding to the attacks. The only way I know to rebuild or replenish my energy level is by reading and writing, which I have been doing.

----------


## toni

Sleepy and out-of-sorts. So this is what I get after days of overwork and sleep deprivation.

----------


## Dr Jekyll

> Sleepy and out-of-sorts.


Exactly how I'm feeling right now.

----------


## Annamariah

I feel pretty good tonight, which is nice for a change  :Smile:

----------


## wlz

Polymorphously perverse!

----------


## The Comedian

Tired (in a good way), refreshed (just had a Pabst), and ready for an evening of conversation by the fireplace.

----------


## JackieGinger

Sleepy thanks to last night's long-lasting trance over great music, and forum :Rolleyes:

----------


## Heathcliff

Lousy. It was a wonderful new years eve party. It rained though. Now my muscles hurt.

----------


## Lumiere

Fainthearted and confused. On the brink of some sort of unwanted revelation, and overwhelmed at the thought of 2010. But gravely ready.

----------


## Dinkleberry2010

I feel pretty good--I have a feeling that today is going to be a good day. I have learned through personal experience to trust my feelings in this, so I think it's going to be an okay day.

----------


## Heathcliff

Better than yesterday. My body still feels like a great big lump.

----------


## wlz

Crazed and angry!

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel better after having a late afternoon nap.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

sleepy--- so in need of at least 12 hours of sleep

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling happy today. Today I visited a very distant relative of mine far off in a country. The village was close to a mountain with a thick and dark forest and the thing that came to my notice is the simplicity with which they lived. I am from an urban community but not the urbane one. In my part of the city my neighbors behave strangely as if they are alien to one another. Out there on the other hand people do not become alien to one another no matter where they came from.

I went there with my family and we received a very warm welcome not only by my relative but by some other people whom I have never seen.

Children there were looking dirty. So what? They were very cordial to us. I really felt refreshed. Living in the city is not without hard and stressful moments. We have to meet many demands and expectations. There is a problem of adjustment if you are working in an offices, for we will have to deal with an obstinate boss, difficult customers, and envious compeers. A life full of competition is teeming with strife and hardship and have little leisure for doing something that appeals to us.

In the village I had a different feeling for they have too many problems, live in a dire poverty stricken living condition. But what makes them overcome all these constraints and enable them live better is they are always in touch with mature and this heals their minds and they live richly and sumptuously even amidst the things of poverty and such things resonate in my mind all day and I really am feeling happy today with this thought.

----------


## TinCan

Alone

----------


## Pensive

Funny.  :Smile:

----------


## toni

Fat. :|

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Fat. :|


Oh shut up, you're beautiful. *Remember our New Years Resolution* Now it is my duty to make you remind yourself that you are a very attractive young lady. Besides, who has ever heard of a fat vegetarian?  :Tongue:

----------


## Wizard272002

Very chilly!

----------


## Heathcliff

I was happy. I changed my mind.

----------


## bjb

content

----------


## Scheherazade

Unjustifiably optimistic.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Tired as hell. I am exauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusted

----------


## Weisinheimer

frustrated and apprehensive

----------


## DanielBenoit

Unreasonably happy  :Biggrin: 

Had a long productive day and got a lot done.

----------


## Pensive

Annoyed.
Paranoid.
Violent. 

Is it too difficult to understand people aren't possessions?

----------


## wlz

Alcoholic kinda mood!

----------


## applepie

Tired and a bit moody...

----------


## Weisinheimer

pretty tired...working a night shift for second night in a row...I'm hoping I'm tired enough to sleep in a chair.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Hurting. One of my internl organs is injured.

----------


## Heathcliff

Sleepy.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hurting. One of my internl organs is injured.


Hope you are doing well and your injury is not very serious, Juniper.

I am feeling fed up and crabby.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Hope you are doing well and your injury is not very serious, Juniper.


Thanks Scher. I think it won't be too bad after about four more days.

----------


## Jozanny

My Saturday was wasted, which in itself isn't unusual, but I ended my relationship again with my ex, for the last time, over the holiday, and I am surprised by how much I have to de-invest from what was a wrong relationship for the both of us from when we were supposed to marry in 05.

I never loved him, not even from the beginning, but I had gotten used to him, gotten used to working too hard to try to make him understand how I wanted to be treated, and I don't like, at 47, being so alone as to not even having a Safe Male to drag about, as needed, but I can't take it anymore with this modern Ubu, as I call him.

But what picked me up a little, oddly, was remembering how posters in the Speakeasy would yell at me for feeling sorry, and the thought that if I came here this morning and strung my violin, the same thing would happen, though be it within the forum rules, and I smiled a little to laugh at myself.

What has changed though, is my options are significantly fewer. It is not that I *can't* work at all--just that trying to get back into the job market with what I have to cope with, and narrowing supports from the State, this isn't feasible. And I don't resent LN as I did the other (out of a wrongly felt sense of entitlement, I guess) so I cannot whine that deeply or that hard.

Still, I should have been better established as a writer by now, and though I am rattling at the door, closer than I once was in the other community, I am not *there*, and there may take me another five years, give or take, and I am not sure if I can stave off my old destitution--another thing that changed between 02 and 07 is I came into a little money, which made me a reasonably saner cripple--but the end of that comfort is on the horizon, and I just don't know how I find the continuing strength for renewal. 

I am tired of being unhappy, and of my anger from humiliation slowly twisting my insides to a fiend I have to talk myself out of from time to time. I dunno.

One midwestern writer, who published a prize winning story about head lice, put it in simple terms: That people didn't know what to say when I relayed my own narrative like this. By the same token, what do I expect strangers on keyboards to reply? :Goof: 

***
Anyway, I could use a drink, and the best I can do right now, after the fire alarm shocked me awake, is a cup of coffee.

----------


## Heathcliff

> My Saturday was wasted, which in itself isn't unusual, but I ended my relationship again with my ex, for the last time, over the holiday, and I am surprised by how much I have to de-invest from what was a wrong relationship for the both of us from when we were supposed to marry in 05.
> 
> I never loved him, not even from the beginning, but I had gotten used to him, gotten used to working too hard to try to make him understand how I wanted to be treated, and I don't like, at 47, being so alone as to not even having a Safe Male to drag about, as needed, but I can't take it anymore with this modern Ubu, as I call him.
> 
> But what picked me up a little, oddly, was remembering how posters in the Speakeasy would yell at me for feeling sorry, and the thought that if I came here this morning and strung my violin, the same thing would happen, though be it within the forum rules, and I smiled a little to laugh at myself.
> 
> What has changed though, is my options are significantly fewer. It is not that I *can't* work at all--just that trying to get back into the job market with what I have to cope with, and narrowing supports from the State, this isn't feasible. And I don't resent LN as I did the other (out of a wrongly felt sense of entitlement, I guess) so I cannot whine that deeply or that hard.
> 
> Still, I should have been better established as a writer by now, and though I am rattling at the door, closer than I once was in the other community, I am not *there*, and there may take me another five years, give or take, and I am not sure if I can stave off my old destitution--another thing that changed between 02 and 07 is I came into a little money, which made me a reasonably saner cripple--but the end of that comfort is on the horizon, and I just don't know how I find the continuing strength for renewal. 
> ...


I reply.

Good luck.

That's all I can do.

----------


## toni

So bored, so tired of everything and nothing.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> So bored, so tired of everything and nothing.


Oh dear. I do hope that your flu has gone away. Here's a wonderful song that I always find inspiring. It's from the great French film Jules et Jim.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqwLx0DG7qQ

----------


## Jozanny

> I reply.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> That's all I can do.


Well, hey, thanks. I am turning into what I had never hoped, the spinster biddy whose buttocks and chest have that sack of potatoes sag, and a stronger woman wouldn't get maudlin at all in a semi-public environment-- not that I've done as badly here as I did at Speakeasy, with a couple of disability cyber communities thrown in along the way.

I will either get the better of my worst tendencies or not. I do not want to suicide or anything like that, nor do I want to live online as I used to, though I am here a good deal, I just don't know what to go on to. I don't want the man back, and if I could leave public housing I'd throw a LitNet party that would make the cops reconsider staking me out :Biggrin: , but I'll never have the income to give myself that kind of freedom. I can do something slightly excessive like go to the literature conference this spring, but I need to be sure I really want to go, as the logistics will be a hassle--I don't like flying because airports are known to destroy power chairs, so it will be via Amtrak, but I need to make even small, incremental changes, and it will not be easy and I am not sure what they should be, as I do not like disability paradigms.

And I made most of my freelance earnings saying so or illuminating on those, as they were the source of my former career. So it goes, in a little soft shoe on Vonnegut...

----------


## Heathcliff

> Well, hey, thanks. I am turning into what I had never hoped, the spinster biddy whose buttocks and chest have that sack of potatoes sag, and a stronger woman wouldn't get maudlin at all in a semi-public environment-- not that I've done as badly here as I did at Speakeasy, with a couple of disability cyber communities thrown in along the way.
> 
> I will either get the better of my worst tendencies or not. I do not want to suicide or anything like that, nor do I want to live online as I used to, though I am here a good deal, I just don't know what to go on to. I don't want the man back, and if I could leave public housing I'd throw a LitNet party that would make the cops reconsider staking me out, but I'll never have the income to give myself that kind of freedom. I can do something slightly excessive like go to the literature conference this spring, but I need to be sure I really want to go, as the logistics will be a hassle--I don't like flying because airports are known to destroy power chairs, so it will be via Amtrak, but I need to make even small, incremental changes, and it will not be easy and I am not sure what they should be, as I do not like disability paradigms.
> 
> And I made most of my freelance earnings saying so or illuminating on those, as they were the source of my former career. So it goes, in a little soft shoe on Vonnegut...


Well... At least you're in good spirits?

I think that you should help out at a local school in your spare time. Or do something random like that. You never know what will happen.

----------


## Pensive

Wonderful!
It's so beautifully cold outside.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

Naughty.
Mum let me online later than usual.
Naughty.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Awful. Nihilsitic. Nothingness.

----------


## The Comedian

Not so bad.

----------


## papayahed

pooped.

----------


## Scheherazade

> pooped.


"Pooped" as in "I am having the best day ever."?

I am feeling chirpy... And relieved. Like 15000 words were lifted off my shoulders.

----------


## papayahed

> "Pooped" as in "I am having the best day ever."?


No pooped as in plum tuckered. :Biggrin: 






> I am feeling chirpy... And relieved. Like 15000 words were lifted off my shoulders.


 :Banana:

----------


## Scheherazade

> No pooped as in plum tuckered.


No idea what that means!  :Biggrin: 


> 


 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel at times enervated and apathetic at times and this keeps me hibernated for a while and but after this period of hibernation I recuperate the energies I lost. I take everything positively and the bad moods that gnaw me at times I take as something that again gives me vitality.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Awful. Nihilsitic. Nothingness.


Huggles!!


I woke up early.

----------


## DanielBenoit

better. . . . . ...

----------


## Mathor

first day of classes. i feel busy.

----------


## applepie

Worn out and clearheaded all at the same time... it's an odd way to feel.

----------


## applepie

> No idea what that means!


 :FRlol:  Worn out or exhausted :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

Worried sick

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Dizzaay, bored and chipper. I need an adventure, but it's hard to find when you wake up at 7 pm in the middle of Jan.

Oh, and my organs are healed! Yay!

----------


## Heathcliff

A big blob. I woke up and went back to sleep six times between 10am and 1pm. I had some nice dreams that all sort of made a story, however now I feel as though I've just wasted my entire day. Oh well, there will be another one tomorrow.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Woke up late. But I feel good  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Battered and bruised... Somewhat "plum tuckered"!

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Woke up late. But I feel good


Sleeping in is good, but don't get too use to it. You'll end up hating it like I do.

By the time I wake up and get on litnet, everyone else is sleeping.

----------


## applepie

Stressed and sleepy, maybe I should just go back to bed again

----------


## Mathor

working. not so bad.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Heartsick, which is cool. I haven't felt that in a while.

----------


## applepie

Better than yesterday :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Stomach ache  :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## toni

^ drink hot water and don't move. 


I feel insomniac. I absolutely have to be in bed right now but it will take an hour before I get to sleep.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> ^ drink hot water and don't move.


Thank you my dear nurse  :Smile: 




> I feel insomniac. I absolutely have to be in bed right now but it will take an hour before I get to sleep.


Count sheep? Chew gum? Okay seriously: It's best if you have a balanced sleep-wake cycle, if you wake up late, you're bound to go to bed late.

Sweet dreams  :As Sleep:

----------


## The Comedian

I'm a' feelin' like readin'. . . .

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Very tired, after a poor night's sleep. If I don't get half an hour when I get home I won't be a very good companion.  :Argue:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I'm feelin' some coffee  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

worn out, pissed off, excited.. i'm feeling a lot of things!

----------


## Scheherazade

> i'm feeling a lot of things!


Ditto:

Bewildered, gobsmacked, thrilled and deeply humbled... And all on one of days I dread most in the year...

----------


## Madhuri

frustrated.....

----------


## Heathcliff

Sleepy. Wide-eyed. Nervous.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ditto:
> 
> Bewildered, gobsmacked, thrilled and deeply humbled... And all on one of days I dread most in the year...


Well, that was good while it lasted  :Rolleyes: 

What a let-down, what a huge disappointment...  :Frown:

----------


## Mathor

at work. doing office stuff.

----------


## Hurricane

Sore. Exhausted. Optimistic.

----------


## Scheherazade

Numb


__________________

----------


## Paulclem

Trying to wind down after teaching tonight. If play quake online I might be up for a while...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Stayin' up late as I celebrate my five days of freedom. Just finished that masterpiece of a film Synecdoche, New York for the third time. Going to do some things, read some Dostoyevsky, then go to bed.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling enervated. Totally apathetic in point of fact.

----------


## Scheherazade

Still bruised and battered but not as bad as last week...

And 7 golds!!! Whoohooooo!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

Tired, stressed, and generally down I suppose. Watchful and hopeful as well in that I keep waiting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.

----------


## bjb

excited

----------


## toni

I'm feeling much better. Although I got stuck in the rush-hour Friday traffic jam, I made it home safely- and with good news at that.

----------


## The Comedian

Better.

----------


## JackieGinger

refreshed

----------


## Scheherazade

> Tired, stressed, and generally down I suppose. Watchful and hopeful as well in that I keep waiting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


*offers Meg a Kitkat*


A little relieved and somewhat proud of myself.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Bored.

----------


## Heathcliff

I am not sunburnt!!

Don't you just love sunscreen?

----------


## applepie

Just tired, bone deep tired, but that's because it's bedtime :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

I'm feeling depressed for someone who is constantly under verbal attack... But I am caught between helping my friend, who no longer considers me a friend and my empathy... :Crash:  :Crash:

----------


## Heathcliff

> i'm feeling depressed for someone who is constantly under verbal attack... But i am caught between helping my friend, who no longer considers me friend and my empathy...


-cuggles!!-

----------


## Maryd.

> -cuggles!!-


Thanks chickie. :Wink:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I feel sick. Too much vodka.

----------


## applepie

Cranky, irritated, and generally mad at the world. Things keep going from bad to worse.

----------


## Scheherazade

Peaceful and relaxed.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Spent all day writing. Now I feel relaxed and replentished. Playing the Wii now  :Tongue:

----------


## applepie

> Peaceful and relaxed.


That has to be a nice change :Smile: 

I'm resigned rather than stressed I suppose.

----------


## papayahed

annoyed. I dropped a gallon of milk in the parking lot and it split wide open, I was this close to the house.

----------


## Idril

Better

----------


## TinCan

Meditative

----------


## applepie

Better for the most part. I'm working on finding the little perks in life including a fun, yellow, sporty, little car I get to drive as a rental until mine is fixed. I don't get the cute 2 door ones anymore because of the kids. It's all about the 4 door sedan, so it is a bit fun to feel my age for once instead of having the "mom" car :Wink:

----------


## The Comedian

Mean. I feel like throwing insults and blame at anyone and everyone EXCEPT myself. Watch out LitNet! Grrrrrrrrr!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

Bored and in desparate need of entertainment.

----------


## Jozanny

Aw, Sche. Would it help if I get into a spurious argument? Ah, but since when is discipline entertainment. Have you ever tried one of those royal family tea parties for the Queen's subjects? I have never understood Britain's affection for Elizabeth, come to think of it. Not criticizing--but this is foreign to Americans, for the most part. We aren't really fond of our heads of state, not that way.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Aw, Sche. Would it help if I get into a spurious argument?


Depends on the nature of argument, surely!  :Wink: 


> Ah, but since when is discipline entertainment. Have you ever tried one of those royal family tea parties for the Queen's subjects? I have never understood Britain's affection for Elizabeth, come to think of it. Not criticizing--but this is foreign to Americans, for the most part. We aren't really fond of our heads of state, not that way.


Neither could I understand the British fascination with the Royalty... But I am fond of couple of American heads of state.

 :Wink:

----------


## Jozanny

Aren't you British? ------> Now I am confused!  :Smile:  I thought you were.

----------


## Virgil

Extremely tired this evening. I don't why. It wasn't a particularly hard day.

----------


## Heathcliff

Today is Australia Day.

----------


## Veho

> Today is Australia Day.


One wonders how that is celebrated?

----------


## Heathcliff

Fingers hurting.




> One wonders how that is celebrated?


I created a thread about it:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=50378

Basically a good reason to do the stereotypical Australian things.

----------


## Scheherazade

Fed up.

----------


## Jozanny

Indigested, to paraphase Saul Bellow: "You know how old men get gassy."

----------


## applepie

Helpless, I can't solve a problem and it is starting to wear on me  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Panicking and trying not to hyperventilate.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Naseus. Not well, not well at all.

----------


## toni

I feel neurotic. Cancelled my audition today. Meh.

----------


## Scheherazade

Doomed.

----------


## Maximilianus

Like I still can't get used to being abandoned one time after the other. Like I lack the decisional power to be me who abandons, for once in a darn existence. I should have a life by now.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Well, very sick and very testy.

----------


## Heathcliff

Suddenly overjoyed. Haha!! Your word IS negotiable.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I feel neurotic. Cancelled my audition today. Meh.


Oh I'm so sorry  :Frown:  But don't feel bad, it _does_ take a lot of courage and energy to be able to stand-up in front of a bunch of judges and just _act_. I don't think I could ever do that. Don't worry, there's always next time.

----------


## Lacra

Today I am happy because I am still alive!  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Baby shower today for my sister. 20 people crammed up in one room. Bleh  :Sick:

----------


## Bakiryu

I'm in love with a beautiful girl. And she loves me too!!! What more could a person want?  :Smile: 

Now, if only someone would critize my new poem, my happiness would be complete  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I'm in love with a beautiful girl. And she loves me too!!! What more could a person want? 
> 
> Now, if only someone would critize my new poem, my happiness would be complete


Hey I'm so happy for you! Yay  :Smile: 

I'll get right on it  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Physically and mentally exhausted but content.

 :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> Physically and mentally exhausted but content.



Sooooooo, presentation went well??

----------


## DanielBenoit

Tired!!!!!

----------


## Heathcliff

Awake and about to fall asleep.
My back hurts.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Pissed off.

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm screaming internally.
P1) 25h
P2) 37d

----------


## Snowqueen

Ah! Sad! Very sad.

----------


## Idril

Anxious but excited.

----------


## Scheherazade

Peaceful and happy.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Happy, but bored. I haven't any animals to take care of right now (at least none that require a lot of care, just the ones that I throw food at and make sure they're comfy) and the clerk job didn't work out so I need to find something else. I hate real jobs (and by "real" I mean "crappy"), and they won't pick me up at the women's shelter because I don't have first aid. *sigh*

----------


## I_miss_you

Depressed

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm internally screaming for a good reason.
P2) 5m

----------


## sprinks

tired and slightly disappointed.

----------


## Maximilianus

I feel I shouldn't feel this much. It seems quite pointless.

----------


## Niamh

I feel sad.  :Frown:

----------


## Lacra

Helpless

----------


## Virgil

Edgy. I'll be away for a few days on a business trip, if any one is looking for me.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Edgy. I'll be away for a few days on a business trip, if any one is looking for me.


Good trip  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm so happy.
School is awesome.

----------


## Niamh

Tired. Sleeping for almost 15 hours with only a couple of wake ups is not really a good thing

----------


## Lacra

Sleepy but need to work hard as tomorrow I will give a workshop.

----------


## The Comedian

Good -- got a lot of work done today.

----------


## papayahed

confused.

----------


## Ezakael

Decent. Didn't get to much done today but the weather is starting to get a little nicer so it makes me feel good.

----------


## Hurricane

Good. It's already hump-day eve!

----------


## Dinkleberry2010

I feel rotten and I'm not going to elaborate

----------


## Heathcliff

I just found out the ICT department at school filters what we send, rather than just checking when there is a problem. If I'd done anything wrong I'd have been in trouble by now and I'm not. My ICT teacher finds me very 'shifty' with all of the questions I continue to ask about it, although I am in clear, blue water at the moment; safe. Apparently, the filter only detects words that have been added in by some sort of important department; they only know the words they know. Thank goodness for slang. I didn't do anything wrong anyway, not that I recall, however it is a relief that I am not in the Head of Campus' office right now.

----------


## blazeofglory

refreshed

----------


## Lulim

smashed ...

----------


## Hurricane

Relaxed.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy....

----------


## Snowqueen

Happy and satisfied.

----------


## The Comedian

Aggressive!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Bored!

----------


## Scheherazade

> smashed ...


Hope you are OK, Lulim!  :Smile: 

As for me: Like minced beef.

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm not sure, somewhere between neglected and cherished too much. Can't figure it out.

----------


## Katy North

Frustrated. Want out of this dead end job and back into school!

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling jubilant in fact

----------


## The Comedian

110% caffeinated. Yeehaww!

----------


## Heathcliff

P1)36h

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling lethargic after long working hours in office and feel like taking a nap

----------


## Niamh

Frustrated! Why cant i write!!! argh!

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel strangely hypo today. Just as I did at this time yesterday. Weird I have energy and I haven't eaten anything, or had anything to drink yet. I got it, natural adrenaline. Something must've happened over the past few minutes to excite me... Aha! I'm up early enough to catch my friends.
So the key is to live a fun-filled life and be more excitable. I might try that.

----------


## blazeofglory

Not in a good mood

----------


## wlz

I feel like Mary Poppins.

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel kind of disharmony with the environ I am in and could not get along with anyone despite the fact that I am acting to be on with them in fact I am off lost and I do not know where. In business we have to be dramatic and our moods or feelings should be in the background lest they shape or influence our opinions. But at times I cannot play up

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I feel unloved and attacked. People have been so judgmental and criticizing and it makes me feel like crap.

----------


## raena_writer711

confused

----------


## blazeofglory

I kind of am feeling rather deceived today

----------


## Heathcliff

Mislead and confused.

----------


## Mrig

extremely lazy ZZZ

----------


## Scheherazade

Running out of patience... fast.

----------


## samercury

A bit out of it

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Never been lower...

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel uneasy as today it is raining with a chilly day

----------


## Maximilianus

Like someone with too many feelings for one single heart. Should be fine to reduce the amount of feelings... or to increase the amount of hearts. Pity to feel I can't.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Seems the emotion of the day is not exactly positive.

Exhausted & Frustrated.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Overwhelmed!  :Mad2:

----------


## Niamh

exhausted. spent the evening putting together a desk and bookcase. think i'll go to bed.

----------


## Scheherazade

Dilligad?

----------


## Veho

> Never been lower...


I hope things have picked up for you.

----------


## applepie

Pretty good myself. I spent the day working, but I did take a nice long break to shovel out of the snow here and play outside with the kids.

----------


## Zeniyama

Eh, I've felt better.

----------


## Madhuri

very very very very very.............angry.....

----------


## Snowqueen

Weary and bored!

----------


## toni

I feel extremely light-hearted for no reason whatsoever.

----------


## Niamh

Happy.

----------


## papayahed

perplexed.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> overwhelmed!


x10

!!!!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

Zombified.

----------


## hoope

not well

----------


## Virgil

Relaxed. I got to sleep late and not go into work. Snow storm has us buried. Oh and I may not be able to go in tomorrow, it continues to snow and the car is still buried. Where oh where is global warming when one needs it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mathor

Bored. I have been snowed in since Friday. My job is also at my university, so since my college has been closed every day this week I have been at home every day. School is closed tomorrow as well, so no work or school tomorrow. Most schools in the area are also closed Friday, so there is a possibility it'll be closed Friday. I look forward to the weekend and FINALLY getting out of this house after a long overkill of snow.

----------


## AimusSage

> Zombified.


How did you know I've had that as my namething on that msn program for about a week????????

You madam, are psychic.!  :FRlol: 

Don't hold it against me, I am just me, a fool without a bucket.

----------


## blazeofglory

Speaking honestly I am not feeling well. We are so much susceptible to the goings-on around us and such things influence our mindsets, thoughts and feelings. I feel pathetic today. The pathos sickening me is unknown and it is hard to do away with this. They are indeed gnawing at him continually. 

I try to escape it but it is always there full-blown.

----------


## samercury

Cheated of snow by nature and kind of ticked off at my roommate!

----------


## Lacra

apathy - this is what I feel now

----------


## toni

I feel like all sorts of the world's emotional rubbish and extreme bad luck thrown at me.

----------


## Snowqueen

Quite happy

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am feeling energetic and robust. Feel like working more. Of course there are cyclical phases. All day I was feeling bored and apathetic and this sudden change in me is amazing and I really feel emotionally swayed and this emotional outpouring must be channeled or it becomes dreadful. That is why I am here in the forum and writing and sharing the ideas that pop up within me.

Of course feelings wane and wax from time to time. We cannot do anything but stream with them, but now I feel buoyed up and I do not know in truth how long this will continue. 

Of course when I get overpowered by waves of emotions and start penning something and at times I happen to write inspirational poems and a times I write creative essays. Today I wrote a couple of essays for publications in local newspapers about the economy of the country. Of course the essays were grand and I could do better than I have expected.

We humans are really pathetic that we cannot sustain the feeling arising in me. I know mostly bad feelings occupy me.

----------


## Ezakael

I'm feeling really bored. Just like every other day. I really need to find something interesting to do for a change.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling jubilant, cheerful, vibrant today. I am in a very happy mood now and I do not know how long it will last. In point of fact all I feel is nothing is certain and permanent in this world and the feelings I have I know will not last for long and yet I take the opportunity very much. 
The philosophy behind this is when we have bad moods we can think about good moods and every good mood is followed by bad moods. 

I capitalize on what I have and do not cry over what I have not

----------


## Maximilianus

Oh, it's been a great day. I've been diminished to the lowest degree a man can be downed to. I was compared with the others and I was told I am like them. How could I feel any happier? I'm jubilant and in ecstasy. I'm in the very limbo. Couldn't get any better. Life is so full of unrequested sweetness. People are so cool when they haven't even met you in person, and I'd better stop here before I can't contain my fingers any more.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I am feeling jubilant, cheerful, vibrant today. I am in a very happy mood now and I do not know how long it will last. In point of fact all I feel is nothing is certain and permanent in this world and the feelings I have I know will not last for long and yet I take the opportunity very much. 
> The philosophy behind this is when we have bad moods we can think about good moods and every good mood is followed by bad moods. 
> 
> I capitalize on what I have and do not cry over what I have not


I'm glad to hear that you are doing well...

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I am feeling wonderful after the picnic I enjoyed all day. We were picnicking in a very mountainous range. It was a family picnic with so many relatives, elders, kids, youths all combined and we enjoyed home made dishes and frolicked here and there on the mountain tops. We sang, danced, drank and had a great fun. The moment was unforgettable and I could not erase the feeling from my memory chamber and I really enjoyed.

----------


## Haunted

not as rotten as yesterday.......

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> not as rotten as yesterday.......


That is good...

I feel unmotivated...

----------


## Niamh

Frustrated! The Irish Rugby team should be playing better against France and reclaiming the honour lost during the World Cup qualifying football match against France Back in November!

----------


## Lacra

> Today I am feeling wonderful after the picnic I enjoyed all day. We were picnicking in a very mountainous range. It was a family picnic with so many relatives, elders, kids, youths all combined and we enjoyed home made dishes and frolicked here and there on the mountain tops. We sang, danced, drank and had a great fun. The moment was unforgettable and I could not erase the feeling from my memory chamber and I really enjoyed.


I "envy" you and your spiritual mood.  :Smile: 
Today I feel sad because my vacation has finished. Starting with tomorrow- Lacra will be back to the monotony.

----------


## Haunted

> I feel unmotivated...


Would storytelling/writing be enough a motivation to give a purpose?

----------


## Lacra

> Oh, it's been a great day. I've been diminished to the lowest degree a man can be downed to. I was compared with the others and I was told I am like them. How could I feel any happier? I'm jubilant and in ecstasy. I'm in the very limbo. Couldn't get any better. Life is so full of unrequested sweetness. People are so cool when they haven't even met you in person, and I'd better stop here before I can't contain my fingers any more.


Maximilianus, all you can do is to ignore and... "the show must go on". Life is easy, don't be angry with something you can't change as the "unrequested sweetness". Hope for you a better tomorrow!  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Would storytelling/writing be enough a motivation to give a purpose?


Maybe...but what or who to write about?

----------


## Haunted

> Maybe...but what or who to write about?


maybe a historical tale, lets say......a story that takes place in 16th century Romania?

----------


## Lacra

Yes, Bienvenu , why not to write about Romania of 16th century?

----------


## Haunted

> Yes, Bienvenu , why not to write about Romania of 16th century?


It was just a thought...I don't think he's interested in that time and place and the who and what.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> It was just a thought...I don't think he's interested in that time and place and the who and what.


hmmm....and why would you think that?

----------


## Lacra

> It was just a thought...I don't think he's interested in that time and place and the who and what.


Who knows?

----------


## Haunted

> hmmm....and why would you think that?


you'll be much happier in 1890s America

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> you'll be much happier in 1890s America


But no one time or place is good or me...

----------


## Haunted

> But no one time or place is good or me...


ahh, now you're really in trouble....

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> ahh, now you're really in trouble....


I was born "in trouble"...

----------


## Haunted

> I was born "in trouble"...


And my middle name is Angst....

----------


## Maximilianus

> Maximilianus, all you can do is to ignore and... "the show must go on". Life is easy, don't be angry with something you can't change as the "unrequested sweetness". Hope for you a better tomorrow!


Thank you Lacra. Really appreciated.

----------


## Heathcliff

Awake now that I received a text message and it woke me up.
 :Cuss:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Awake now that I received a text message and it woke me up.


 :Nopity:

----------


## Heathcliff

> 


I'm a drama queen.

I've fulfilled all obligations.
I've sent everyone on my friends list a Valentines Day greeting.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Drinking a bit of wine and reading Othello. It's all good in the hood. 


(sorry, I just like that saying  :Tongue: )

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling wonderful today

----------


## DanielBenoit

Miserable

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Peaceful

----------


## Hurricane

I've been worse.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Sore.

----------


## Haunted

feeling like crap....

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> feeling like crap....


I'm sorry... :Sad: 


Does that mean you feel soft and squishy?  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

Tired or wired

----------


## Lacra

exhausted

----------


## Heathcliff

> Drinking a bit of wine and reading Othello. It's all good in the hood. 
> 
> 
> (sorry, I just like that saying )


Eh, drinky not good.

----------


## Katy North

> Eh, drinky not good.


Actually a bit of red wine is good for you... I read somewhere once that a little a day reduces the chance of heart disease and cancer. You just shouldn't drink buckets of the stuff.

I'm feeling a little tired, but it's a good I've-walked-the-dogs-worked-late-and-eaten-a-good-breakfast-so-I-can-have-a-nap-before-going-to-work-again tired.

----------


## Snowqueen

A bit tired but I'm glad.

----------


## muhsin

Dying. . .

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Dying. . .


 :Sad:

----------


## Haunted

> I'm sorry...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you feel soft and squishy?



that would be my stuffed buddy (not sure what species it is, I think its a fat dog...he's filling in for Apricot)

----------


## The Comedian

I'm feelin' like a little chocolate would hit the spot.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Miserable a rather light-hearted way  :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

Very good. Good day at work, good evening at the gym. Now for a little relaxation.  :Wink:

----------


## Maximilianus

Like one who banged his head at an invisible wall... because I wasn't looking carefully. I would have seen it, if emotions hadn't been in the way. Emotions numb one's wits to the point of misery

----------


## manolia

Good. I had a good nights sleep (for a change)  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Like one who banged his head at an invisible wall... because I wasn't looking carefully. I would have seen it, if emotions hadn't been in the way. Emotions numb one's wits to the point of misery


-CUGGLES!!-
Ahh, all better.

I feel incredibly un-self-concious. I suppose that is a good thing. I feel oddly happy.

Going to start reading Looking for Alibrandi.

----------


## Maximilianus

> -CUGGLES!!-


Thank you 




> I feel incredibly un-self-concious. I suppose that is a good thing. I feel oddly happy.


Good for you

----------


## Lacra

Dizzy but happy ( after all, my week-end started already, yupiiiiii).

----------


## Scheherazade

Refreshed

----------


## eyemaker

dreadful

----------


## blazeofglory

Amazing really

----------


## Heathcliff

Sleepy and chlorinated.

----------


## Lacra

Full of energy  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

depressed

----------


## Hurricane

Excellent.

----------


## Heathcliff

Ehehehe. Morning breath.

The spots on my arms are almost gone completely.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am kind of feeling wonderful

----------


## Heathcliff

Spots have vanished, I still don't know how they got there.

My back hurts from slouching in front of this computer.

I drank Coke before and it made my heart hurt.

----------


## formality hater

Sleepy

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Slightly nauseous and weak.

----------


## Hurricane

Productive.

----------


## Lacra

Hmmmm, today I am lazy.

----------


## Maximilianus

Like one who's not doing enough exercise.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Like one who's not doing enough exercise.


No kidding.

I'm not much better.

----------


## The Comedian

gaseous. . .*excuse me*

----------


## Maximilianus

> No kidding.
> 
> I'm not much better.


Now we are too  :Frown:  I'm feeling feeble, when I could really be a powerful guy  :Tongue: . I have to change my habits

----------


## DanielBenoit

<insert emoticon depicting how I am feeling today here>

----------


## Scheherazade

Very un-Scheherazadish.

----------


## Hurricane

Great!

----------


## Silverblue

tired ! 

woke up at 5am, couldn't go back to sleep, so read a bit then had to leave bed for work... now i see my pillow whenever i blink.

----------


## Lacra

Ready to organize my life ...

----------


## DanielBenoit

neurotic

----------


## symphony

Like something's stuck in my throat and I
can't
get
it
OUT!

----------


## Niamh

stressing out!

----------


## Niamh

determinded!!

----------


## Nax

confused, concerned, and frightened

----------


## DanielBenoit

Tired and. . . . .fulfilled, maybe?

----------


## Weisinheimer

Refreshed! Got to sleep in today...10 hours of sleep. Woot!

----------


## Maximilianus

Better.

----------


## Niamh

still determinded!

----------


## Heathcliff

> Better.


 :Hurray:  :Hurray:  :Hurray: 
 :Banana:  :Banana: 
Finally.

______________

I have a bruise on my head. I bumped the back of my head against the wall by accident yesterday.
I percevered through school. If I'd gone to the office, rather then just give my one of those over-the -counter painkillers that they have stacks of they'd have called mum and sent me home.
Horrible reason to send me out of school, just so mum can give me a Panadol when they won't even though they are legally able to.
Probably because they think everything on the head means concussion and they don't want anyones blood on their hands.
Anyway, so I didn't go to the office, even though my head was exploding.
Then I came home and took a Panadol and I'm in no discomfort whatsoever.
And that is my life story.

----------


## Lacra

confident

----------


## The Comedian

weasel-y

----------


## Virgil

Disheartened. Two more days of snow coming. When will this winter end????

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Trying to see the light at the end of the tunnel.

----------


## Lacra

> Trying to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


Don't lose the hope!

Today I feel ready for fighting with the life ( as usualy  :Smilewinkgrin:  ).

----------


## thuraiya

confused..
not matter..i like to be like that...

----------


## samercury

Sick and tired of dealing with this  :Ack2:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I woke up beautifully this morning, great day ahead!

----------


## applepie

I don't really know. I'm a bit ambivalent to the world in general today, but I just don't really think that's a mood.

----------


## Niamh

nervous about tomorrow.  :Frown:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Like I'm was dragged through the mud again by people who just don't care...

----------


## Scheherazade

Ready to flex some muscle.

----------


## Nax

wishing I was with her

----------


## DanielBenoit

Miserable!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Miserable!


A lot changed since this morning, eh?

----------


## Heathcliff

Yea, same thing I was thinking, DB.  :FRlol: 

I'm hypo because I just ate. I'm sooooooo hungry. I'm getting my teenage tolerance to food back now that I'm at school. I'm still experimenting with the eating a lot of carbs thing. My body hasn't change, lost half a kilo. I wasn't trying to lose weight, I was trying to gain muscle. Ah well, muscle weighs more than fat so maybe I've lost some. I like being able to experiment, it is fun to see what I can learn.
And I just found out, hypo doesn't mean energetic, more the opposite. I didn't know that...
So I'm not hypo, I'm the opposite.

----------


## Jozanny

I am a bit frazzled, with this weather we've been having in the NE. I cannot go out, even with my old chair being operational, though I did get to the store yesterday, but I am going to log off and try to settle down, and maybe scoot down to the lobby later to get the Netflix in the mail. I have to work a little if I want to keep up all these online expenses....

----------


## manolia

Great!! Just great!!! I love you all people  :Smile5: 
 :Party:

----------


## samercury

Nervous about this exam x__x

----------


## Lacra

I am great and happy today!

----------


## Niamh

shocked. The company i work for just went into receivership.  :Frown:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Bored and tired of work!!!!!

----------


## Heathcliff

Hungry all over again.  :Arf:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling sleepy

----------


## Nax

Pissed I have to work instead of going to Soundwave, where like 10 bands I love are playing, and every single one of my friends is going except me.

Other then that, feeling better then yesterday thats for sure

----------


## Heathcliff

Itchy again. ITCHY!!

Does anyone else think that putting saliva on your skin is good for you because if it breaks food and bacteria down in your mouth it may be able to do the same thing?

This is an examle of what I mean by experimenting. One day I want a diploma in experimental health, if such a thing exists.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling wonderful all morning a

----------


## billl

> Itchy again. ITCHY!!
> 
> Does anyone else think that putting saliva on your skin is good for you because if it breaks food and bacteria down in your mouth it may be able to do the same thing?
> 
> This is an examle of what I mean by experimenting. One day I want a diploma in experimental health, if such a thing exists.


Yes, that is pretty much genius. 

You remind me for a moment of Kurt Vonnegut, who suggested that everybody should brush their teeth with hot water, because that was how dishwashers worked.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Yes, that is pretty much genius. 
> 
> You remind me for a moment of Kurt Vonnegut, who suggested that everybody should brush their teeth with hot water, because that was how dishwashers worked.


Hot water does break down bacteria better... However I suppose that is what toothpaste does. If it would be stronger then the toothpaste, which I would highly doubt, it would break that down. And seeing as the toothpaste has been designed to make teeth better, not just to stop them from getting worse, then it wouldn't pay off.
However that is only one theory.

It could just as well work. I mean, they will either work together or against each other. Ahh, I'm thinking about it now.

I suppose... Ahh... I'm going to test it out for a month and see what happens...

----------


## Virgil

I've slept the last couple of days, and yet I feel sleepy.

----------


## Lacra

I still have lot of energy and is the end of the day today  :Smile:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling today really wonderful and the feeling does not come always and it comes at times and I want to make the most of it. 

When I have a good mood I simply like to run across fields like a wild animal uncaring who else is watching me. I do not care about what others think as most do.

----------


## toni

I feel nauseous. I took a nap for a couple of hours and suddenly woke up to the news about Tsunami in Chile. 
Moment of silence.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I feel nauseous. I took a nap for a couple of hours and suddenly woke up to the news about Tsunami in Chile. 
> Moment of silence.


I haven't heard this...

I feel like I'm in a cloud today...

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I feel nauseous. I took a nap for a couple of hours and suddenly woke up to the news about Tsunami in Chile. 
> Moment of silence.


worried, worried, worried, worried, worried :S

----------


## Scheherazade

amused

----------


## Heathcliff

> I feel nauseous. I took a nap for a couple of hours and suddenly woke up to the news about Tsunami in Chile. 
> Moment of silence.


I didn't know about that. Eep.
One of my friends has relatives there.
I just checked it out, it only reached 8.8 magnitude, which is pretty big but the initial quake must have been a long way off the coast.
I found an artical on it:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35617640
I'm wondering of a connection to the Haiti earthquake. There must be a lot of stress on the pacific plate, but they were still a far enough apart.
As much as I have no idea about earthquakes, I'm not worried unless there is an earthquake in New Zealand, then there is cleary a trend forming.
Ahh well, by the time it gets to Australia a lot of the pressure would have been released, and we're sort of in the middle of the plate.
Only there is a dormant volcano near by... Nah...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Anxious, sad, worried. . . . .

----------


## samercury

Really, really stressed out

----------


## Scheherazade

Lacking patience.

----------


## Madhuri

confused.....as if I am in a maze, nothing is clear....in the dark....I don't know what I should do...or if I get to know...will I be able to do it....

----------


## Cailin

> shocked. The company i work for just went into receivership.


So sorry to hear this Niamh - I thought of you immediately after I heard they'd gone into receivership....  :Grouphug:

----------


## samercury

Completely drained on all levels

----------


## Madhuri

In a dilemma...  :Frown:

----------


## Lacra

Tired and sleepy

----------


## Madhuri

dejected.

----------


## commandoratchet

Crappy.  :Crash:   :Cryin:   :Rant:

----------


## Nightshade

mute
 :Willy Nilly:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> mute


Huh?

I'm feeling pretty good...

----------


## AimusSage

silence has lease where the loud ones are.

----------


## Maryd.

:Crash:  :Crash:  :Boxing Smiley:  :Crash:  :Crash:

----------


## Joreads

Relaxed

----------


## eyemaker

overwhelmed

----------


## Madhuri

Hopeful once again.....today is a new day...well half of it is over...but still...its been good so far.....

----------


## Lacra

happy  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Exhausted and stressed. Very stressed.

----------


## Maximilianus

Like I have been the target of a slight mockery. I wonder if it's my paranoia, I wonder if I'm right.

----------


## Heathcliff

All sentimental. We had this thing at school where we all confessed feeling and all of that mushy stuff to our classmates. Some of the boys cried too. It was pretty cool.

----------


## Lacra

Effervescent...

----------


## Maryd.

> Like I have been the target of a slight mockery. I wonder if it's my paranoia, I wonder if I'm right.


Darling... I was paranoid once. It's overrated.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Darling... I was paranoid once. It's overrated.


I think paranoid people are following me.  :FRlol: 

I've got to find some new catch phrases... 'Such is life' will get old soon anyway.  :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Darling... I was paranoid once. It's overrated.


I know, but I can't quite help it.




> I think paranoid people are following me. 
> 
> I've got to find some new catch phrases... 'Such is life' will get old soon anyway.


'Such is life'... hmmm... it must be... makes a lot of sense. There must be others though, but this one will never get old enough, I think  ... Ah, I'm doing it again... I'm thinking

----------


## Katy North

I feel sick. Bleah.  :Sick:

----------


## Madhuri

fed-up.....of everything

----------


## applepie

Pretty chipper at the moment. The sun is shining and it is very nice  :Smile:

----------


## samercury

Happy- almost back to normal  :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Melancholy...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Sleepy. Alphabetizing for eight hours straight five days a week is harder than it looks.

----------


## Nightshade

hyper and yet not... wierd!

----------


## Scheherazade

Overrun

----------


## Heathcliff

I've got hiccups. I woke up this morning running at a mile a minute. By the time I got to homeroom I was literally bouncing off walls. I did a few sprint laps of the classroom and put all the chairs down. Teacher thought I was off my block but it was pretty funny. Then by the end of recess I was crawling along the floor. Lunch I spent mindlessly staring at whatever was happening on the other side of the yard, a kid sitting there doing nothing. Exciting. Then I ate at my grandpa's house, so now I've got hiccups.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Katy North

I'm not sick anymore! Wooo!!

----------


## Madhuri

Better  :Biggrin:  All is not lost.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Having fun studying French. Tres bien.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lacra

Sad ...

----------


## Heathcliff

Grumpy. Histograms.

----------


## papayahed

Beat down

----------


## Virgil

> Beat down


Me too! Thank God it's Friday night and the work week is over.

----------


## Heathcliff

I've had half a salada biscuit with a little ham and cheese and I'm hyperactive. Wow. Yay!!

----------


## Lacra

worried

----------


## Heathcliff

Itchy and oily and sweaty. Ergh... The yucky teenage tolerance. I need STEAK!!

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Really worried.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Really worried.


-CUGGLES!!-
That's all I can do.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

Abandoned, as usually.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Abandoned, as usually.


By me? Ah, no.


I feel all oily again. Must have a shower. I don't suppose the entirety of the world wants to know though.
I have a small scratch on my right cheek. I don't know how it got there, or when at that, however it is still meerly visible after a couple of days and I can still feel it. Perhaps that is why I feel an oily lump, you can only hide it beneath so much make up before it stops working.

----------


## Maximilianus

> By me? Ah, no.


No, no, just in general. Hmmm... I must be aging... complaining about loneliness and lack of attention.... ah, there's no way back I guess.




> I feel all oily again. Must have a shower. I don't suppose the entirety of the world wants to know though.


The world is not enough  :Tongue: 




> I have a small scratch on my right cheek. I don't know how it got there, or when at that, however it is still merely visible after a couple of days and I can still feel it. Perhaps that is why I feel an oily lump, you can only hide it beneath so much make up before it stops working.


Hmmm.... maybe a branch scratched you while you were on camp, or maybe an insect.

----------


## Heathcliff

> No, no, just in general. Hmmm... I must be aging... complaining about loneliness and lack of attention.... ah, there's no way back I guess.


You need attention at two in the morning? Oh, I forgot:
Lullaby... Lullaby...
I forgot to tuck you in and sing you to sleep.




> Hmmm.... maybe a branch scratched you while you were on camp, or maybe an insect.


Possibly...
It'll go away though... I hope. Only I didn't see it there when I was at camp, though of course there were 16 girls and one mirror...

----------


## Niamh

tired...

----------


## papayahed

Like a slug, I should be cleaning and doing homework but not much of either have gotten done however I have completed the castle in level 2 of Super Mario Bros.

----------


## Niamh

I should be working on assignments too... just to tired to bother.

----------


## Hurricane

Tired.

----------


## Niamh

seems to be a theme going here.  :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

Ah, well, have had a few quiet days... But motormouth is back.

----------


## Hurricane

> seems to be a theme going here.


Ha. Yes. Unfortunately, for me at least, the theme will continue until Friday.

----------


## samercury

Very sleepy

----------


## Mariner

Good.
I beat my girl at a basketball game earlier. Then she beat me at HORSE. She almost won the game because she's in alot better shape than me and she possesses good fundamentals. She's really competitive too, but I was just happy to see her because we both are really busy.
Then I did homework until the Blazer game. We lost to the Nuggets so I was in a sour mood. But I'm about to read then go to bed so I'm good  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel pretty. I put on a mini-skirt, tights and boots and went to my family's house. So I feel pretty.

----------


## Niamh

Still tired but determinded to get my assignment done... well mostly done!

----------


## Scheherazade

Dull.

----------


## AimusSage

flawed.........but not broken.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Frustrated...

----------


## Heathcliff

Relaxed. Too relaxed. I have homework to do. It won't take me long. I didn't do much work today, nobody asked me to.

I feel slightly confused though. I mean, camp is out of the way and most of my ridiculous endeavours have come to a halt. So I was just drifting around at recess, I didn't have anywhere to go or anything to do with myself. It isn't relaxing, just annoying.

----------


## Mariner

Watching King of Queens, so how do I think I'm doing.

Today was just a day; nothing spectacular or horrible...just....another....day.

----------


## DanielBenoit

headache aghhhh!

----------


## grace86

I feel like crumbs. As in I feel crummy.

----------


## Niamh

annoyed!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

The extreme highlight of my day was that I read Dostoyevsky's short story White Nights and watched Ingmar Bergman's masterpiece Persona. In between that there is basically nothing.

----------


## Heathcliff

Slouchy. Successful. Ready to make some friends.

----------


## Niamh

still very tired.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Sad and in need of a hug.

----------


## Maryd.

> Sad and in need of a hug.


 :Grouphug: 

 :Ladysman: 

I stopped thinking...

----------


## Hurricane

Industrious.

----------


## samercury

Cheered up  :Biggrin:

----------


## Michael T

Over the moon!
My daughter's been offered a place at Warwick University and Manchester United destroyed AC Milan 7-2 in the European Champions League.  :Biggrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm alright. I have to work for the next like, eight days straight but my job is easy and I'm paid well. I also get to go to Edmonton with my friends for my birthday next weekend.

----------


## Madhuri

Lost...I wish I could run away to place where no one can find me...

----------


## Snowqueen

> Manchester United destroyed AC Milan 7-2 in the European Champions League.


Oh really! AC Milan must have missed Kaka then.

----------


## Michael T

> Oh really! AC Milan must have missed Kaka then.



Yes *Snowqueen*, the loss of Kaka to Real Madrid (who were also knocked out last night) coupled with an ageing squad means AC Milan will have to re-build if they are to compete for the big prizes.

----------


## applepie

Really, really, tired today.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Over the moon!
> My daughter's been offered a place at Warwick University and Manchester United destroyed AC Milan 7-2 in the European Champions League.


Congratulations on both accounts!  :Smile: 

What will she be studying?  :Smile: 


> Really, really, tired today.


Makes two of us...

*sighs*

----------


## Niamh

why couldnt you be a 1300 word limit essay! Stupid Stupid assignment! Oh Nooooooooooo! you had to be 1000 words!  :Bawling:

----------


## toni

> Over the moon!
> My daughter's been offered a place at Warwick University and Manchester United destroyed AC Milan 7-2 in the European Champions League.


Heartfelt congratulations to your daughter! And damn, I didn't get to watch it, as I had to wake up early.
 :Mad2:  
Now, I feel like I missed half of my life plus this headache won't seem to leave me.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Sad and in need of a hug.


-CUGGLES!!-

 :Grouphug:  :Grouphug:  :Grouphug: 

 :Angelsad2:  +  :Grouphug:  =  :Angel Anim: 

 :CoolgleamA:  My work here is done.
_____________________________________

Today I feel like a tweenager again. Like, that pre-teen stage.
I sat with two year ten girls and talked about cartoons.
So in between. So musch fun, I mean, nobody else remembers these guys:
Big Knights

Albert the Fifth Musketeer

Teletubbies

The Amazing Adrenalini Brothers

Daria

Pingu


Love it!!

----------


## Lacra

> Over the moon!
> My daughter's been offered a place at Warwick University and Manchester United destroyed AC Milan 7-2 in the European Champions League.


Congratulation, you are a proud father now!

I feel tired but after a nap I will be energetic again.  :Smile:

----------


## Snowqueen

> Yes *Snowqueen*, the loss of Kaka to Real Madrid (who were also knocked out last night) coupled with an ageing squad means AC Milan will have to re-build if they are to compete for the big prizes.


Oh I see, I havent seen any games lately. Yes you are right the players like Inzaghi, Favalli and few others should take rest now. I'm glad Man U won the match.

----------


## Lacra

Right now I feel very sick  :Frown:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Right now I feel very sick


I'm so sorry...  :Frown: 

I'm feeling pretty good...I have a job interview (second round) next week.

----------


## Lacra

> I'm so sorry... 
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good...I have a job interview (second round) next week.


Thanks!  :Smile:  By God's will, you will succeed!

----------


## Mariner

Great! I'm feeling amazing and really happy. I got hired as the Opinion Editor at my college's newspaper and I now officially have a girlfriend. Yesterday rocked.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Great! I'm feeling amazing and really happy. I got hired as the Opinion Editor at my college's newspaper and I now officially have a girlfriend. Yesterday rocked.


Your new girlfriend wasn't the one who hired you, was she?

 :Tongue: 

I am tired beyond words... And can't even look forward to weekend for some rest  :Frown:

----------


## Nax

Like nothing makes any sense, and we are all just living in a reality created by the sensory perception of a pile of meat located in our skull. 

So many questions with impossible answers. 

So many people without any questions.

So many answers without any facts

What the hell is life?

----------


## Heathcliff

I felt awake and alert. I put on some make-up. Now I feel restricted.
So weird, usually feels pretty. Ah, well. I like it.

----------


## Scheherazade

Out of sorts.

----------


## markosf10

not quite drunk enough

----------


## S A R A

puzzleheaded

----------


## Hurricane

Refreshed and optimistic.

----------


## Maximilianus

In doubt. Lately a usual state.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Relaxed, but with a slight headache.

----------


## Mariner

> Your new girlfriend wasn't the one who hired you, was she?
> 
> 
> 
> I am tired beyond words... And can't even look forward to weekend for some rest


Haha, nooo! She did get hired as the News Editor though. I don't know if that'll turn out to be a good or bad thing, but we'll see. But please, find 15 minutes to rest this weekend!

My teeth hurt and it's giving me a headache, but I'm great, relaxing and enjoying my Saturday.

----------


## Madhuri

Okay.

I am currently avoiding dealing with certain things; I have no solution to that problem, so, i'll keep it aside, it may get resolved on its own.

----------


## Heathcliff

I put up a tent in PE.
I succeeded!!

----------


## Mariner

Amazing. Had a great morning and a great night. A little frustrated by how short it felt, though.

----------


## Niamh

lethargic.

----------


## S A R A

so puzzleheaded

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Knackered... I have been down and out, and my poor tummy has been inside out the entire weekend. Today I learned that the cause was food poisoning: As it happens, just about everyone visiting the place were knocked off their feet... Ouch...

/Claes

----------


## applepie

Exhausted, I've been tending sick kids for the last week or so, and I"m afraid I'm starting to get the same cold  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

tired, down and extremely underappriciated. Tired of doing all the work and never getting the credit for it.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Cooped up. The weather is finally nice and I didn't get to go outside today! I had to skip my classes to work on an assignment.  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

I feel smart...in a smart sort of way.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Like I shouldn't have eaten the third meatball sub...

----------


## Heathcliff

> Like I shouldn't have eaten the third meatball sub...


Haha. Six-inch or footlong?

I feel grouchy because my darling NooNoo left me today to go to camp.  :Cryin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I feel grouchy because my darling NooNoo left me today to go to camp.


Ah, the ties that bind!!

----------


## Heathcliff

> Ah, the ties that bind!!


What? Oh, my mum and me? We are the same when it comes to letting our daft little child out into the wilderness with a bunch of dim-witted schoolmates and teachers that will hopefully do a better job than they did at my camp.

----------


## Mariner

> I put up a tent in PE.
> I succeeded!!


I just noticed this. You put a tent up in PE? They teach you that stuff in PE!?

----------


## Heathcliff

> I just noticed this. You put a tent up in PE? They teach you that stuff in PE!?


We had the outdoor education unit. It was a little tricky, seeing as I'd never seen a tent before, let alone put one up. Got it up though.

We have to decide what we are going to branch into next year, so they show us everything really briefly.

PE is cool now that we are doing things like that rather than running laps.  :Blush5:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am dreaming of visiting a village soon and the feeling is so intense and rapturous

----------


## Niamh

tired... lightheaded...

----------


## toni

I feel like Bunburying.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Bunburying?

I'm feeling pretty good, but a little tired...

----------


## Nightshade

FURIOUS!  :Flare:   :Mad:   :Crash:

----------


## Lacra

I feel great tonight!

----------


## aliengirl

I have read a lot today. Tired but satisfied and happy.

----------


## samercury

Pretty happy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Pretty happy


Oh, do tell!  :Biggrin: 

I am feeling... Doomed.

----------


## DanielBenoit

:Puke:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I feel like Bunburying.





> Bunburying?
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good, but a little tired...


Am tired too, but thanks to toni I have incorporated Bunburying as a new term for my collection, so the day wasn't a total waste, and cheers to toni!

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel pretty.
I'm the only girl in my electronics class and we had a double electronics today. And it is casual day. That's because boys are ugly, and they stink, and they are mean, and maybe I'm a little bias, being a girl.  :FRlol: 
And I'm really good at electronics compared to most of them.
So I feel smart as well.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I feel tired...but that is because it is 1:30 AM

----------


## Heathcliff

> I feel tired...but that is because it is 1:30 AM


Go to sleep. Very naughty angel.  :FRlol:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

As soon as my phone/alarm clock has a little more charge so I can take it to bed...I will then go to bed...

----------


## Mariner

I got in a car accident today. It was my fault. Nothing else that happened today really matters next to that. Except maybe seeing my girlfriend.

----------


## Niamh

tired and my brain hurts. Thank god my course plan does not contain any philosophy classes! I dont think i could deal with Aristotle...again.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Nauseas. I should probably listen to a lecture, read and get to bed. Ugh, too much soda and chips.

----------


## Heathcliff

My brain is on auto-pilot. Although I'm getting a little more excited seeing as I am almost finished with my book report and the path ahead is very clear.

Aw. I've just depressed myself by remebering my science assignment.

----------


## OrphanPip

Suffering from a bit of insomnia tonight grr.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Suffering from a bit of insomnia tonight grr.


-Sings-
Lullaby, lullaby.
Sit perfectly still for about ten minutes, guaruntee you'll fall asleep.

My back hurts, too much computer isn't fun after a while.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Nauseas. I should probably listen to a lecture, read and get to bed. Ugh, too much soda and chips.


When Toni comes online, how can one go to bed?  :Wink:  (yes, I'm talking to YOU)

----------


## Heathcliff

:Puke: 

I can hear the bones in my back cracking when I stretch. Sitting down all day hurts.
So happy I'm not in a wheelchair.
I mean, I'm trying to imagine, I couldn't last a day. I'm imagine all of those people who have to be in one for, like, five years or something. They must have a lot of strength to persevere through it. Of course they'd have some sort of physio or something to try and keep it under-wing... Still...
I tihnk too much.

----------


## toni

> Am tired too, but thanks to toni I have incorporated Bunburying as a new term for my collection, so the day wasn't a total waste, and cheers to toni!


Why hello there, my new Bunbury associate! Looking forward to hear about your exploits as an apprentice Bunburyist  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I tihnk too much.


Thinking is absolutely fine... One just needs to be a good judge of how much to share with the outside world.

I am feeling... Grizzly.

----------


## Nightshade

tired, dehydrated, pissed off and migrany...
well you asked!

----------


## Maximilianus

> I can hear the bones in my back cracking when I stretch. Sitting down all day hurts.
> So happy I'm not in a wheelchair.
> I mean, I'm trying to imagine, I couldn't last a day. I'm imagine all of those people who have to be in one for, like, five years or something. They must have a lot of strength to persevere through it. Of course they'd have some sort of physio or something to try and keep it under-wing... Still...
> I tihnk too much.


In general, stretching is surely the healthiest of all forms of exercise, and should be done as often as possible. You can even stretch while being sitting, for a few minutes. You just need to decide to do it and you'll feel much better in a short time




> Why hello there, my new Bunbury associate! Looking forward to hear about your exploits as an apprentice Bunburyist


 :Biggrin:  Exploits may come anytime soon

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Why hello there, my new Bunbury associate! Looking forward to hear about your exploits as an apprentice Bunburyist


Haha, I've Bunbury-ed before.

----------


## Heathcliff

> In general, stretching is surely the healthiest of all forms of exercise, and should be done as often as possible. You can even stretch while being sitting, for a few minutes. You just need to decide to do it and you'll feel much better in a short time


Will do. I've got another complete day of homework to do. Science assignment.
Took me three class lessons to find any info. that wasn't on Wikipedia.
Now I should actually begin it.
I did the right thing this time, I printed off all of my info and higlighted the key parts.

Ta-ta all of my friends!
Confuzzlement awaits me.

----------


## Madhuri

thoughtful and positive...

----------


## Heathcliff

My back doesn't hurt as much.
Seems I'm becoming accustomed to this sedentary lifestyle.
I need to get some blood pumping  :Thumbsup:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I'm about to explode.

----------


## Scheherazade

Worn-out.

----------


## solem grace

White

worn out is two words. try beaten.

My inspiration is depression...Loneliness, the heart that speaks. Where inside it cries, for it runs without eyes. Running forever to reach the outside...

----------


## Scheherazade

> worn out is two words. try beaten.


Nah, I will just add a "-". Here we go:

Worn-out.

----------


## Janine

My nose hasn't stop running all day...I don't think it's a cold; I have had this off and on all winter. I think it's allergy and once it gets stirred up (sneezing fit this afternoon) I have a day like this - leaky faucet day...it's really driving me insane by now.

----------


## Hurricane

Sluggish. I need to get work done, but I keep on getting distracted.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Brain not feel right.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Listening to Radiohead while I get a hell of a lot of work done within the circle of an hour. All is good  :Biggrin: 

Planning to then listen to a lecture, read Milton, hang out, hang out here, eat some cake (maybe), listen to some more music (probably Radiohead or M.I.A.), go to bed (?)

----------


## Heathcliff

I am absolutely egsausted.
Wait a minute. I don't know how to spell eghausted.
I know there is a 'h' in there somewhere.
In that case, there'd be something in between it an an 's', assuming there is one.
Ecsghausted.
Could be a silent 'g'. I mean, it sounds like 'egg'.
Or I could get rid of the 'g', however I'd have to change the 's'. Maybe a 'z'.
Eczausted.
Oops, add the 'h'.
Eczhausted.
Nah. Weird. The 'cz' is weird. It isn't exactly an 'egg' sound in that instance...
Ah... I got it.
Exhausted.
HAHAHA!!
I am the ultimate champion.

I understand that is extremely trivial, although I honestly forgot.
I'm sure I've used that word before, only I cannot imagine why it too thus long to recollect.

Ah well.

Yea, so I'm exhausted.
I got to bed at one am last night, as I was helping my brother with an RE assignment.
I got about six hours of sleep. Although I've survived on less.
That would've been fine though.
I wouldn't have minded that, as I wasn't tired until about five pm.
I had a friend over, so I couldn't go to sleep. Usually I have a power-nap.
So, yea.

That was my day. Most boring thing ever, like anyone seriously wanted to hear that.
I mean, I can usually say I did something awesome at school or something, or I could have summed it up in one word - 'exhausted'.
So why am I still going on?

Ah well. I'm going to go and elaborately confront the Head of English tomorrow and outline my demands. I'm trying to get my friend into the Enrichment Class.
Confident, eh?

I'm going to stop now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jozanny

I am never sure anymore whether I have to fear a bout of bronchitis, or if my phlegm mornings are merely vestiges of my waning emphysema attacks, but my housekeeper caught a cold from his father, and I'd like to kick him for not telling me. I know he is poor and needs what I pay him, but I have had significant respiratory issues since childhood.

If the rest of you ever wonder in amazement why disabled activists get angry to the point that it feels intimidating, the above is a clue. This old guy has been around us most of his life, and still acts like he is in control. A cold isn't just a cold for me, it's dangerous, and it's not that I wouldn't catch it anyway, but aides don't have to bring it to my door.

I am achy, but have to try to go food shopping in the rain.

----------


## Snowqueen

> My nose hasn't stop running all day...I don't think it's a cold; I have had this off and on all winter. I think it's allergy and once it gets stirred up (sneezing fit this afternoon) I have a day like this - leaky faucet day...it's really driving me insane by now.


Oh that's bad! I wish you get better soon.

----------


## Niamh

I dont know how i'm feeling. Jilted is one word. Found someone on FB that been my best friend for years but dropped off the raidar and she declined my friend invite.  :Frown:  Yet two of the people she added she hadnt spoken to in about 10-15 years and wasnt even friends with. That makes me feel really low.  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Annoyed - to put it mildly.

 :Rolleyes5:

----------


## Lulim

> I dont know how i'm feeling. Jilted is one word. Found someone on FB that been my best friend for years but dropped off the raidar and she declined my friend invite.  (...)


That sounds bad. But perhaps she didn't realize it was you? And if she did, it's probably not a great loss, is it?  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

no she knew it was me. I've given up on her anyway. I dont care anymore.

----------


## Mariner

pressed.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I dont know how i'm feeling. Jilted is one word. Found someone on FB that been my best friend for years but dropped off the raidar and she declined my friend invite.  Yet two of the people she added she hadnt spoken to in about 10-15 years and wasnt even friends with. That makes me feel really low.


Traitor, to say the least. You're better off without her!




> no she knew it was me. I've given up on her anyway. I dont care anymore.


Good!

----------


## applepie

Miserably sick at the moment.

----------


## Hurricane

Sick.

----------


## Jozanny

> Miserably sick at the moment.


Sorry to hear that mk; maybe it is the seasonal change. I waited, felt run down and had to power myself out in the rain yesterday anyway, as I really needed food, got home, took a Mucinex DM; for an over the counter decongestant these things really do work, I have the nasty lungs to prove it, but either I don't have a cold virus or my immune system kicks it in my sleep, or the emphysema is simply running my system, because I am blah but have no onset, not yet.

Hope you and the rest of you feel better soon :Aureola:

----------


## Snowqueen

Exhausted and restless.

----------


## Nightshade

tired
I want my HOLIDAY!!!

----------


## samercury

Exhausted!

----------


## applepie

> Sorry to hear that mk; maybe it is the seasonal change. I waited, felt run down and had to power myself out in the rain yesterday anyway, as I really needed food, got home, took a Mucinex DM; for an over the counter decongestant these things really do work, I have the nasty lungs to prove it, but either I don't have a cold virus or my immune system kicks it in my sleep, or the emphysema is simply running my system, because I am blah but have no onset, not yet.
> 
> Hope you and the rest of you feel better soon


Thanks :Smile:  It looks like it is strep again. I'm covered in a rash, my youngest is confirmed with it as well since she came to the doctor with me, and now I have to take my son in to be tested too. I figure if me and my little girl have it then he likely has it as well  :Sick:  The good news is that we'll be feeling better in another day or two.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Please fill in the blank with a suitable letter:*

I am feeling rather _ousy today.

*a.* s

*b.* m

*c.* l

*d.* w

----------


## Nightshade

> *Please fill in the blank with a suitable letter:*
> 
> I am feeling rather _ousy today.
> 
> *a.* s
> 
> *b.* m
> 
> *c.* l
> ...


 :FRlol:  :Rofl: 
I am in denial hoping tomorrow well todya now doesnt really exsist!

----------


## AimusSage

Super human, with just a hint of smiles.  :Smile: 
happy, care free, forever to be
me.  :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

Today is a public holiday and I am free to do anything. I am thinking about driving and visiting a new place and the very idea of visiting a new place is thrilling.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Annoyed by my stupid little criminal brother.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Hungry...

----------


## Heathcliff

Fergaliscious.
Haha. Is that a real word?

Nah. I'm really energetic, however I know that'll blow over after some physical activity.

----------


## Scheherazade

Like as if I were a 1000-piece jigsaw puzzle and nobody bothered to put me together.

----------


## Jozanny

Well, I guess Sche already wrote it for me  :Smile: , and since I am too worn out to be the trouble I used to be, I guess ailing does have its place in the scheme of things. Aren't I just terrible?

----------


## markosf10

slightly perturbed (i guess spelling counts in this website-oh, ****) and fairly drunk. like usual, in any case.

----------


## applepie

Better, relieved. I never know just how ill I've been until I am getting better.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Like as if I were a 1000-piece jigsaw puzzle and nobody bothered to put me together.


I feel like putting a 1000-piece jigsaw puzzle together.

Now then... Where did I put that puzzle?
I know it had a picture of a roller coaster on it.
It took up the kitchen table for a couple of weeks about six years ago.
What a wonderful summer...  :Hurray: 

Today I feel useless, seeing as I have absolutely nothing to force myself into.
I think it was too early for term one to end at school, I wasn't well and truly sick of it yet.

----------


## Hurricane

Sick, tired, sore, and overworked. But hey, tomorrow's Friday! (Which makes today Friday-eve)

----------


## Heathcliff

> Sick, tired, sore, and overworked. But hey, tomorrow's Friday! (Which makes today Friday-eve)


Yay! It is already Friday here! Yay!  :Party: 

I feel useful today, despite feeling useless a tad earlier.
I'm sorting out my litnet ablums. Finally.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> I'm sorting out my litnet ablums.


You have litnet albums? So do I, I saved the pics that I liked best of the people that I like best (that adorable one of you eating the lollipop is in there).

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling thrilled; today being Friday I have a holiday tomorrow. It is really exciting when you have lots of time at one's disposal.

----------


## Heathcliff

> You have litnet albums? So do I, I saved the pics that I liked best of the people that I like best (that adorable one of you eating the lollipop is in there).


Yea. I'm not finished them yet. I will.
Lollypop? Oh, you mean at the Carol's Night... Good times...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I feel so *Overated*...

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel surrounded.
The Grand Prix depresses me for some reason.
I think car racing is cool, or at least I try to, but for some reason the sound our zooming cars just makes me want to smask my TV screen in.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Mildly irritated, warm and energetic.

----------


## Heathcliff

AWESOME!!
I finished re-creating my albums!!

----------


## Madhuri

In need of a good laugh...

----------


## Scheherazade

> In need of a good laugh...


You should visit the Forum more often... There are always posts around to make one laugh (or grin your teeth, depending on how you look at them, I guess  :Tongue: ).


I am feeling rather "green" today.

----------


## blazeofglory

> In need of a good laugh...


You need someone to tickle you

----------


## Satan

Tired.

----------


## blazeofglory

I want to none up my mind after exhaustion

----------


## Virgil

Tired but really happy.  :Smile:

----------


## Hurricane

Tired and very cold.

----------


## Scheherazade

Bored and boring (probably in equal portions).

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm... jealous. It's weird and uncomfortable.

----------


## Maximilianus

I feel cute as my one-weekend avatar. I hope it won't become a habit or my mom will have a son no more, but a daughter  :FRlol:

----------


## toni

I feel like taking a bath then go test my new paintbrushes.

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel like cuggling everybody.

-cuggles!!-

I feel like I'm learning how to balance again just as a toddler does.
Wearing high-heel shoes has a major effect on balance for me, and also on depth perception.  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

I feel pooey.  :Frown:  My throat hurts, my chest hurts, my head hurts...  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

> I feel pooey.  My throat hurts, my chest hurts, my head hurts...


Wish you a speedy recovery

----------


## applepie

I'm doing alright I suppose. I'm a bit sleepy, and just generally moody today.

----------


## blazeofglory

I have a wonderful mood and I know the fact that no moods remain constant and that is why I am making the most out of it before it vanishes

----------


## BienvenuJDC

My Tinnitus is acting up badly...

----------


## Scheherazade

More or less happy despite being physically exhausted.

----------


## morgana

I feel unemployable.

----------


## magzarelli

Im happy!

----------


## Hurricane

Mischievous.

----------


## Madhuri

Positive. Its all in the mind, I guess. No one can make you feel miserable without your permission.

----------


## Maximilianus

I knew how to feel until some minutes ago. Now I don't know anymore.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Today has been one of the most bizzare, crazy and emotional days of my life. I don't know if I can ever find the words to describe it. I love my family so much!

----------


## Maximilianus

Now I remember how to feel pathetic, and



> Its all in the mind, I guess. No one can make you feel miserable without your permission.


this may surely be the reason.

----------


## Madhuri

Full. My head is full of thoughts that do not allow me to sleep.

----------


## samercury

Pretty happy (:

----------


## Scheherazade

Unsure

----------


## papayahed

Annoyed that my car wouldn't start this evening.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Pretty meh and confused.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Rested.

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel fourteen.

AKA pretty much the same.

----------


## Scheherazade

Positive.

----------


## Niamh

anxious. Still not heard about my mortgage and i've only a few days left until my deadline.  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Buzzed owing to too much coffee, too little sleep and too much effort.

And it is only 8.35 am yet.

----------


## blazeofglory

Tired and lethargic

----------


## Annamariah

Pretty good.

And yesterday I felt AWESOME!  :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

tired and confused.

----------


## Hurricane

Excellent.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Ambitious.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling wonderful, today being a weekend

----------


## no-angels

i have got the flu  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Amused.

----------


## Heathcliff

Slimmer. Skin clearer.

Che?

I've been eating chocolate for the past week...

----------


## DanielBenoit

depressed

----------


## The Comedian

I feel like I have a belly full of chicken and rice. And I do.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I feel a video game binge coming on... I'd say about eight hours of Dragon Age should do it (sorry, Comedian... I promise I'll do worthwhile things next weekend).

----------


## The Comedian

> I feel a video game binge coming on... I'd say about eight hours of Dragon Age should do it (sorry, Comedian... I promise I'll do worthwhile things next weekend).


 :FRlol:  Well, may the surrogate you, wield your imaginary sword as you slash through the pixil-ated air and kill the thing that never was.  :Wink:

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel very energetic, vibrant after waking up this morning. I usually love to sleep longer hours for after that I become so energetic, full of life and feel like do something enthusiastically. I run every morning and today instead of running I turned on the computer and feel like posting the feelings, the emotions running inside me, in my minds and nerves

----------


## Niamh

I feel like a walking zombie. I'm so tired.

----------


## Aravona

Bored, annoyed... In need of shooting down a few monsters on UT2k4 - but I get the joy of sitting in an office all day while the weather outside is slowly getting nicer!

Hence, annoyed, I wanna be outside!

----------


## Heathcliff

> depressed


-cuggles!-
Does that make it better?  :Patriot: 

I'm sleepy...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Awesome.

----------


## Madhuri

heart-broken

----------


## applepie

> heart-broken


I'm sorry. I hope things get better soon.

As for myself, I feel a bit irritated at the moment.

----------


## Scheherazade

> heart-broken


Sorry to hear, Madhuri.

Hope things look up soon  :Smile: 


I am amused beyond words!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I am amused beyond words!


What's been giving you the giggles so much lately, Scher?

----------


## stephofthenight

Frozen-

maintance man was suppose to fix heater well insted he recharged the AC and broke the shut off valve and now the dorm is literaly 40 degrees... brr

----------


## Maximilianus

> What's been giving you the giggles so much lately, Scher?


Yes, Scher, share your recipe with us mortals  :Nod:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 




> Frozen-
> 
> maintance man was suppose to fix heater well insted he recharged the AC and broke the shut off valve and now the dorm is literaly 40 degrees... brr


Poor dear... you need some warm hugs

----------


## janesmith

Free-

My daughter has gone back to school after the Easter holidays.

----------


## Aravona

Firstly: Hot its 13 degrees out and damn my office needs a fan or AC...
Secondly: Annoyed... sunny weather and I can't enjoy it!!
Lastly: Excited, awesome trip to Camden planned with my mates for this weekend!

----------


## Niamh

tired nd hungry. think i need to grap breakfast...

----------


## Scheherazade

Glad that I did not cancel today's class. I am not expected to work during the Easter break but this is a special class and the students are really determined to pass their tests as soon as possible.

It was a fun morning  :Smile:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling wonderful today, for tomorrow is a holiday for a new year in Nepal

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

A little tired, a little nostalgic, and a little apprehensive

----------


## applepie

Tired, a little stressed, and just generally off today. Tomorrow will be better I'm sure.

----------


## Maryd.

Frustrated... When will it be repaired?

----------


## DanielBenoit

*sigh*

----------


## skib

Wonderful! The White Bastard (my old truck) is officially to be retired and replaced by a younger, more spritely vehicle that has yet to be named. And aligned, and have the tires balanced, and put a new air filter on and jack up the suspension. *sigh.* But my pocketbook is a few grand lighter now.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I am feeling wonderful today, for tomorrow is a holiday for a new year in Nepal


Happy New Year to you, blaze  :Nod: 




> Frustrated... When will it be repaired?


Patience, dear. Patience  :Nod:

----------


## blazeofglory

I am thrilled in expectation of the cocktail we will have to night to celebrate the new year

----------


## Aravona

knackered

----------


## Niamh

clam, happy, but really wishing i was still asleep!

----------


## Maximilianus

Like scratching my head for the umpteenth time in a lifetime

----------


## Hurricane

Busy.  :Ack2:

----------


## Niamh

tired. i should go to bed but...

----------


## Snowqueen

Exhausted!

----------


## applepie

Unhappy, discontent, ill at ease  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Pretty friggin awesome at the moment  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Not amused.

----------


## Niamh

time for bed...

----------


## N.W.Alexander

accomplished

----------


## Katy North

I'll get there soon...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## samercury

Drained

----------


## blazeofglory

Today I feel alright. I feel like posting more hungrily and I feel connected to so many souls here at the same time and this indeed thrills me beyond words

----------


## Madhuri

Uncertain.....

----------


## Niamh

annoyed

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Very well. I'd be even better if the weather were nicer!

----------


## Taliesin

Like this, I think.



> Another red letter day, 
> So the pound has dropped and the children are creating, 
> The other half ran away, 
> Taking all the cash and leaving you with the lumber, 
> Got a pain in the chest, 
> Doctors on strike what you need is a rest 
> 
> It's not easy love, but you've got friends you can trust, 
> Friends will be friends, 
> ...

----------


## OrphanPip

Angry and disappointed.

----------


## Niamh

tired

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Angry and disappointed.


That is _exactly_ what I was going to say.

----------


## Madhuri

sleep-deprived

----------


## Lote-Tree

> sleep-deprived


Those late night's dancing must stop Madhuri ;-)

----------


## Madhuri

How can I? It hasn't stopped raining  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> How can I? It hasn't stopped raining


He he :-)

----------


## cgrillo

Ate too much... fast food... feel so... unhealthy... oh so unhealthy...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Loverly

----------


## Heathcliff

Ecstatic and joyfully awaiting tomorrow!  :Party:

----------


## Niamh

overly excited!!  :Banana:

----------


## Maryd.

> Ecstatic and joyfully awaiting tomorrow!


That's right girlie... It's report time. Yahooooo! Mama's coming to school. :Ihih:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Accomplished

----------


## blazeofglory

I am in a great mood today full of vitality

----------


## Maryd.

> I am in a great mood today full of vitality


Lovely to hear that Blaze... Me too.

----------


## Niamh

Sleepy... but its time to get ready for work!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Sleepy and vodka-filled (because I'm filled with vodka).

----------


## DanielBenoit

Wallowing in egotistical self-pity.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Wallowing in egotistical self-pity.


Couldn't have said it better myself.  :Nod: 

But I'm not wallowing, I'm drowning.

----------


## applepie

Cranky at the moment, but I'm sure that will change  :Smile:

----------


## kasie

Bruised - I've just fallen flat on my face, tripped over some boards left by some thoughtful (I don't think) person propped up by a skip at the Recycling Centre: chipped two teeth, cut and bruised lips and eye-brow, bruised shoulder and generally shaken up.

----------


## Niamh

i feel sore! I ache all over!

----------


## The Comedian

Stylin'

----------


## blazeofglory

I am online but dozing at the same time.and yet I cannot do with the charm of being on line. It is thrilling, my mind of course but the body is weakening.

----------


## Revolte

I'm in some odd state, between happy but sad and tired but awake. I suppose thats only normal for a gemini? :Willy Nilly:

----------


## ktm5124

Tired! I want to go back to sleep but I have an appointment in half an hour.

----------


## applepie

Happy, but getting a little irritable. My allergies are horrible at the moment and my eyes feel like someone put sandpaper under my eyelids. I can't wait until my allergy pill kicks in. Then I can go back to just being happy  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Tired. But happy.

----------


## ktm5124

> My allergies are horrible at the moment and my eyes feel like someone put sandpaper under my eyelids.


Oh! That's an apt but painful image. I'm sorry  :Frown:  I hope those pills kick in quickly.

----------


## Maryd.

Here but have to go, can't wait to get life back to normal.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Absolutely wretched.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Absolutely wretched.


I'm so sorry. Do you think that delving into some mindless games would distract you from that feeling?
 :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I'm so sorry. Do you think that delving into some mindless games would distract you from that feeling?


Nothing will distract me from this. Check the blog.

----------


## Maryd.

So grumpy...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> So grumpy...


Why for? Did your spider eat your bird?
Why won't the providers take your money? If they won't, then send it over here.

----------


## Maryd.

No just grumpy about these stupid providers...
They are telling me I have to wait 10 days for connection. Makes no sense. 

I'll send you money if you hook me up to the internet... I hate using these stupid internet cafes. I only have 7 minutes of talk time left...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm so sorry...and my daughter is dragging me away from the computer....see ya'...

----------


## Maryd.

Ciao Bien.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling not so good

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Restless

----------


## OrphanPip

All pukey and sick, I don't think I'm getting out of bed today. (yes I'm typing this from bed, thank god for wi-fi)

----------


## applepie

> All pukey and sick, I don't think I'm getting out of bed today. (yes I'm typing this from bed, thank god for wi-fi)


Feel better Pip, and yes, wifi is a lifesaver :Smile: 

Myself, well I'm fuming mad at the moment  :Rage:  My dogs ate the sleeve to my favorite leather coat, and I'm not too happy about it.

----------


## Annamariah

Awful. Why did I have to get ill right now when I really don't have time for this? Why not in the summer when I'll be working and could just take sick leave?

Goodbye, Bachelor's Degree. No way I'm getting my thesis ready unless I get better soon  :Incazzato:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Awful. Why did I have to get ill right now when I really don't have time for this? Why not in the summer when I'll be working and could just take sick leave?
> 
> Goodbye, Bachelor's Degree. No way I'm getting my thesis ready unless I get better soon


Get well soon!  :Thumbsup:  In the meantime I'll tell that degree to hold on until you can catch up  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

"Believe it or not, I'm walking on air." -Sings horribly yet joyfully-

----------


## DanielBenoit

Very down and out of spirits.

----------


## Scheherazade

Out of patience.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Hurting for sleep

----------


## stephofthenight

bloggy perhaps I shall write some mroe and blog

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> "Believe it or not, I'm walking on air." -Sings horribly yet joyfully-


The Greatest American Hero

----------


## JuniperWoolf

While laying on my bed just now, soaking in some sun and cruising around on litnet, I forgot that I had a hot cup of orange-flavoured coffe on my nightstand. I kicked aforementioned nightstand, and spilled the entire cup on my leg. 

What I'm feeling: ja;fkloefjaoielakjflkdfj!!!!! (expression of pain)!

----------


## Hurricane

Industrious.

----------


## samercury

Even more exhausted than last week

----------


## Maximilianus

Confused... quite a habit

----------


## blazeofglory

I feel really thrilled today and everything is OK. Life at times becomes taxing and at times thrilling

----------


## Heathcliff

> Very down and out of spirits.


I was going to say, 'Are there any in the cupboard?' But no!  :Rage: 
-cuggles-




> The Greatest American Hero


Haha. Perhaps. That's how I'm feeling now.

Yesterday I was more like:


I love that.

----------


## applepie

I'm feeling a bit indifferent towards the world today. It was a long weekend and a busy Monday, and I'm just looking forward to going home to kick back with a glass of wine.

----------


## Scheherazade

Like someone who is jumping off a plane with the full knowledge that her parachute is not likely to open when needed.

----------


## Thespian1975

sneezy. 

cold bugs are going around my house, but being a man this is 'flu

True. 

 :Leaving:

----------


## Annamariah

Not healthy yet, but at least I'm feeling a bit better already.

----------


## lostworld

hyper

----------


## pussnboots

very down, need I say more ?

----------


## applepie

> very down, need I say more ?


*hugs* Things will work out soon. Just hang in there a bit longer.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Very well




> very down, need I say more ?


Hugs for you and Virgil, Puss!!

----------


## applepie

I'm exhausted.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> very down, need I say more ?


God always has His own ways to answer prayers. I know when my daughter was born with Down Syndrome things seemed very gray for me, but now I am elated everyday I look into her face. He knows what He's doing...keep your faith strong and He will come through, but in His time.
 :Nod:

----------


## Maryd.

> very down, need I say more ?


Hang in there  :Angel:

----------


## Hurricane

Extremely frustrated, and it's compounded by the fact that I don't really know why.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Extremely frustrated, and it's compounded by the fact that I don't really know why.


I get that way all the time.

----------


## kilted exile

like a big kid at christmas

----------


## Niamh

sore. Stupid twisted arm!
But Happy!

----------


## Virgil

Tired and frustrated.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am very excited today, happy and jubilant

----------


## Niamh

tired

----------


## Lacra

Emmm, let's say refreshed ...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Depressed

----------


## Hurricane

Annoyed, frustrated, and confused.  :Mad5:

----------


## applepie

Irritated beyond belief.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Sooo excited!

----------


## Indyben

Life is awesome!

----------


## Heathcliff

What a metaphorically sunshiny day!

Haha. Thy loveth thy life!

----------


## Scheherazade

Amused.

----------


## Maryd.

Same as yesterday really - impatient!

----------


## Heathcliff

> Sooo excited!


Did you win the award for awesomeness and extraterrestrial intelligence?  :Willy Nilly: 

Cool.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Nervous...

----------


## Heathcliff

I haven't had my mid-afternoon nap. I feel like cuddling up nice and warm into bed. Not necessarily to sleep, but to be awake and enjoy being warm.

And I should get all of my stuffed toys and put them in my bed.

And Mummy and Daddy will kiss me good night.

Then Daddy will go out, then come home, turn all of the lights on and burst into my bedroom loudly, waking me up. And I'll moan like, well, like I've just been abruptly woken up.

Then I'll open the present that my daddy just brought me from my grandma. And I'll open out the pretty, red jumper and the brown skivvy. And I'll be all smily.

And then I'll open the oversized card and...

IT YELLED AT ME!!

The card was one of those singing cards. It was scary. It was really late at night and it was all quiet and I was tired and the card woke me up. And then I started crying because it was scary.

I'm not usually a wimp but at 12.30am it doesn't take much to make me scared and to make me cry.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

tired and nervous!

----------


## Heathcliff

> tired and nervous!





> Nervous...


-cuggles!-

----------


## samercury

Tired and freaking out!

----------


## Niamh

exhaused!

----------


## janesmith

Revitalised

----------


## applepie

Tired with a lovely dose of stress to go with it  :Frown:

----------


## Bastable

Tired, and a little sore in the throat. I have a bad feeling i might be coming down with something...

----------


## Scheherazade

Geekish.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Stellar  :Biggrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Drunken and giddy, because I finally get not one, but TWO days off in a row.

----------


## papayahed

On the edge of a precipice

----------


## Hurricane

Tense.

----------


## Lulim

lousy and fearful

----------


## hillwalker

superfluous

----------


## Scheherazade

Productive:

Did laundry, shopping, ironing as well as daily dishes, vacuuming and cooking.

Oh, managed to study about two hours... Now, I can start putting that PowerPoint together.

*sighs a happy sigh*

----------


## Niamh

ill. never drinking again.

----------


## ktm5124

I have a headache, and a paper to write!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Pretty damn good!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hurricane

Excellent. Going to feel even better after dinner though.

----------


## applepie

Overwhemed and sad

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Overwhemed and sad


Sorry that Meg is sad... :Frown2:

----------


## applepie

> Sorry that Meg is sad...


I'm cheering up, so thanks for that  :Smile:  A smile is worth a lot.

----------


## Maryd.

Fed up... Just fed up!

----------


## Heathcliff

Legs hurt.
Back hurts.

I demand a juicy chunk of steak, covered in oily fat.
So I can devour it savagely.
That will make me feel better...

----------


## Maryd.

> Legs hurt.
> Back hurts.
> 
> I demand a juicy chunk of steak, covered in oily fat.
> So I can devour it savagely.
> That will make me feel better...


Wish granted, let's get out of this smelly internet cafe and buy that juicy, fat, chunk of steak...
Yum.

----------


## Virgil

> Legs hurt.
> Back hurts.
> 
> I demand a juicy chunk of steak, covered in oily fat.
> So I can devour it savagely.
> That will make me feel better...


LMAO!!!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol: 

That really made me laugh out loud!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Bahhhhhhhh  :Frown:

----------


## Lokasenna

How do I feel today?

Bloody awful. 5 days till all my deadlines fall on my head, and I'm knackered. And today's work has not been going well at all... looks like it's going to be another late-night, tea-fuelled exercise in abject misery...

Oh, and I'm still fuming from my row with the unhelpful cretins in the library yesterday.

Still, cometh the weekend, cometh the day off...

----------


## Janine

HOT! It suddenly got hot here. I couldn't sleep very well last night. I am not really feeling well, but think this extreme change has effected me. I may not be on Litnet too much today. The AC is not in the window and I am sweltering. When computer is on it makes the room a lot warmer. I am very uncomfortable indeed. Hope this weather changes tonight.

----------


## Scheherazade

Peachy.

Juuust peachy.

----------


## ktm5124

Well, my paper is done, minus revisions... now for my project.

I look forward to Tuesday, sweet Tuesday, when I will be free.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Sad  :Frown:

----------


## applepie

> Sad


Feel better  :Ladysman: 

I'm feeling numb, but not in a bad way so that is OK.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Feel better 
> 
> I'm feeling numb, but not in a bad way so that is OK.


I told you not to gargle with Novocaine... :Toetap05:

----------


## Hurricane

Very sweaty. It's far too hot and humid. Ugh.

----------


## Scheherazade

Panicky

----------


## Maryd.

> Panicky


Don't panic dear... Here, have a cuddle :Grouphug:

----------


## Heathcliff

-cuggles!-

----------


## Virgil

I'm panicky too! Or I was at work. And the heat and humidity didn't help. No friggin air conditioning at work and an anxiety filled day.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Sad and lonely.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Apprehensive in one regard. Absolutely glorious in every other.

----------


## applepie

Getting worse by the moment it seems. My world is coming a little undone at the moment.

----------


## Scheherazade

Panicky

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Feeling poorly with a sore throat...

----------


## applepie

Feel better Scher *hugs*

Bien - Try some tea and honey. It always helps me  :Smile: 

I'm a bit better today. Tired physically and emotionally, but a little better.

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Niamh

Exhausted but very happy!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

:Shocked: ....bleh....

----------


## Maximilianus

Unable at the stomach  ... if such a term exists  :Tongue: 




> 


You feel like a Lola or you feel like a Franka?  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 

To everyone who feels bad: _get better soon!!_

----------


## Janine

I feel bad today. Wish I could just sleep right now; but have to go out to do some quick errands. It's one of those days!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

My brain's all fuzzy from sleeping for too many hours, then pumping my system full of caffeine because I thought it would balance out. It didn't.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I feel bad today. Wish I could just sleep right now; but have to go out to do some quick errands. It's one of those days!


I wish you get better really soon

----------


## ktm5124

> My brain's all fuzzy from sleeping for too many hours, then pumping my system full of caffeine because I thought it would balance out. It didn't.


Ah, I know what that feels like. Tonight I'll be getting too little sleep - have to wake up at 8 am, and last night I couldn't fall asleep until 6 am... 

I guess I'll be napping in the library this morning...

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Hot, sweaty and nervous.

----------


## Scheherazade

Spurned

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

High on night air, loud music, and driving too fast  :Blush:

----------


## skib

Too fast? What, like, five over?  :Biggrin: 

Today reinforced my hate for slackers. Seventeen stalls and runs, two large airing yards and three large full time paddocks to my *expletive* coworker's three stalls and two full time paddocks. Shouldn't this **** be split evenly? :Shocked:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Fighting a cold....and pollen...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Too fast? What, like, five over? 
> 
> Today reinforced my hate for slackers. Seventeen stalls and runs, two large airing yards and three large full time paddocks to my *expletive* coworker's three stalls and two full time paddocks. Shouldn't this **** be split evenly?


No dear. Remember how I have these funny little oddities in my personality, such as the fact that I could drink you under the table? This is another one of them  :Tongue: 

So you're feeling well-rested today, eh?

(haha long time, no see Skib  :Wink5: )

----------


## skib

I thought we were gonna keep that whole no-tolerance thing on the down low?  :Biggrin: 

Oh, I've been prowling the forums daily. However, my conversational module has been broken for a while. Litnet is rarely without my keen eyes to watch it's back.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> 


I don't know why, but I find orange/red hair to be sexy...

----------


## Maryd.

Grumpy, grumpy, grumpy. Still waiting for this internet connection... I hate these smelly internet cafe's... grumpy...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Crappy.....cold in my chest...

----------


## papayahed

annoyed, pooped, and beat down.

----------


## applepie

Irritated, stupid computers...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Irritated....stupid lungs...stupid congestion...stupid cold...

----------


## Bakiryu

I love you.

I love you even when we fight, I just wish we didn't.

My heart breaks thinking I might lose her.

----------


## ktm5124

Sugar high... I eat far too much candy.

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Maryd.

Depressed, still waiting for connection... :Confused5:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

still sick

----------


## Maryd.

> still sick


Aw, poor dear.

----------


## The Comedian

Feeling like a wedge 'a chocolate birthday cake. . .

----------


## Caderyn

Dejected with a hint of failure.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Nostalgic

----------


## Maryd.

> Dejected with a hint of failure.


You and me, both dear.

----------


## applepie

Itchy... My allergies are horrible at the moment. My eyes, nose, and even my sinuses seem to be itching at the moment.

----------


## pussnboots

> Itchy... My allergies are horrible at the moment. My eyes, nose, and even my sinuses seem to be itching at the moment.


Luckily my eyes haven't been that bad. I hope I just didn't jinx myself!!!

----------


## Jesterhead

feeling pretty good.

----------


## Scheherazade

Fed up.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Itchy... My allergies are horrible at the moment. My eyes, nose, and even my sinuses seem to be itching at the moment.


I am so sorry. I know how it feels. :Confused5:

----------


## Maryd.

Starting to feel better...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Starting to feel better...


Same here...though there is still some congestion...

----------


## Maryd.

> Same here...though there is still some congestion...


Aw, poor dear...  :Angel:

----------


## ktm5124

A little relieved...

----------


## Maryd.

Still grumpy, I have connection, but keep getting disconnected... Grrrrrrr!

----------


## Mathor

Today is a pretty nice day!

----------


## Maryd.

> Today is a pretty nice day!


Lucky you... Lovely to see you back, by the way. :Seeya:

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Every now and then there is a new buzzword or phrase that you know is just not going to go away. Back in 2004, when George W. Bush came up with a "road map" for Middle East peace, you had the feeling it wasn't the last we had heard of that expression, and this has proven to be the case.

In recent years the "road map" expression has come in very useful for anyone who serves on a committee and is usually called upon to comment on something they don't know anything about. Even an incoherent mumble can sound quite authoritative as long as you lob in something like "road map" and a few other established buzzwords such as "window of opportunity", "grass roots" or the favourite in the past decade - "transparency". Another obtuse response to a pointed question you might be vague on is "Well, thats a matter of value judgement."

A mention of "re-engineering" or "synergy" also doesn't do any harm, as long as you don't have to explain what they mean. "Paradigm" is another trendy word that crops up despite the fact few people know what it means and even fewer how to pronounce it.

Then there are of course the hype phrases of which; "Finishing strong" & "Raising the bar" immediately come to mind.

----------


## applepie

Sick, tired, drained

----------


## Scheherazade

Crabby

----------


## DanielBenoit

sick  :Sick:

----------


## Heathcliff

> sick


 :Iagree: 

I've been metaphorically run over by a flying ice-cream truck.

----------


## Maryd.

> I've been metaphorically run over by a flying ice-cream truck.


Poor chickie... The temp is almost down... You'll be up and running around before you know it. :Angel:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Terrible

----------


## Haunted

> Terrible


aw how come?

----------


## Maryd.

> Terrible


Poor dear, do you need one of these  :Ladysman:

----------


## applepie

> Terrible


Feel better Bien  :Smile: 

As for me... Hurt, lost, confused

----------


## janesmith

Excited (off to London tomorrow for a bit of culture)

----------


## Hurricane

Excellent: back in the "Spirit of America" spending the weekend with family and friends!

----------


## Scheherazade

Crabbier

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel awesome today!

I feel so much better than yesterday, the day before and the day before that!

 :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I feel awesome today!
> 
> I feel so much better than yesterday, the day before and the day before that!


Glad you are feeling better, Heath  :Smile: 

Back at school?

I am feeling very lazy today... As always just when I have too many things to do.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Glad you are feeling better, Heath 
> 
> Back at school?
> 
> I am feeling very lazy today... As always just when I have too many things to do.


I'm back at school, finally. I'm glad to be back. :Biggrin: 

We had, I don't know if they have them where you live, but they're called NAPLAN tests. They test every student in certain year levels nation wide. I missed the numeracy test yesterday, so I'm a tad disappointed. Howver I did well on the other tests.

I was feel very lazy yesterday.  :Smile:

----------


## Revolte

> We had, I don't know if they have them where you live, but they're called NAPLAN *tests*. They *test* every student in certain year levels nation wide. I missed the numeracy *test* yesterday, so I'm a tad disappointed. Howver I did well on the other *tests.*


I am so glad I'm not in school anymore lol.


I havent figured out how I feel today yet, its only 1 AM though so no worry, but so far its a mix between relaxed and lonely. Something to love and something to hate, seems to come in that pair lol.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I am so glad I'm not in school anymore lol.


I don't mind tests, providing I'm well prepared. I somehow am good at them.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Revolte

> I don't mind tests, providing I'm well prepared. I somehow am good at them.


lol, I actually passed most of my tests, but they can be so time consuming. My adhd doesnt enjoy the long lasting staring at the little circles. Then every no wand then they surprise you with a test that doesnt give you multiple choice and your equalibrium gets messed up and you ask 100 times to go to the bathroom, all the while finding a way to google the answers lol. Don't do that though cheating is bad.

----------


## Virgil

Anxious.

----------


## Maryd.

> Anxious.


Hang in there dear.

----------


## The Comedian

Free!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Free!


*bops The Comedian*

As for me... Not so free.

Now I will go and do ironing for the next 30 minutes.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Sick again...

----------


## Maryd.

> Sick again...


Again... Boy you need an immune booster.

----------


## papayahed

like a head with my chicken cut off.

----------


## Niamh

excited!

----------


## Maryd.

Stressed...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I was great until about 20 mins ago. Now I've slipped.  :Frown:

----------


## englishpk

Fine but exhausted

----------


## applepie

Crummy at the moment, but I'll feel better after some coffee and food

----------


## papayahed

I feel like reading I just don't know what.

----------


## Maryd.

disappointed...

----------


## Caderyn

Calm.

----------


## Maryd.

Not happy, Jan!

----------


## applepie

Miserable. I think I have a sinus infection, and I don't want to go to the doctor  :Frown:

----------


## Zach J.

Lazy and a little sleepy. It's been raining all day.

----------


## Delta40

attractive. having a good hair day day

----------


## Maryd.

Sick... In the stomach. Ewww. :Frown2:

----------


## applepie

Sad  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

panicky! Tired! Stressed!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Furious.

----------


## Hurricane

Exhausted. Up and out doors doing stuff since before five, ready to go to bed soon.

----------


## Heathcliff

Sooo hungry!!

----------


## Madhuri

like I should eat something...but dont know what

----------


## BienvenuJDC

kind of numb....

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Sunburned.

----------


## Caderyn

Awesome  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Hyper

----------


## Heathcliff

Ouchy.

Went to the gym with school.

Gym equiptment is weird. It makes me feel:
- Enthusiastic
- Energised
- Slouchy
- Special
- Flexible
- Fit
- Unfit
- Violated
- Intelligent
- Stupid beyond repair  :FRlol:

----------


## Snowqueen

A bit tired and annoyed.

----------


## applepie

Sad, exhausted, depressed.

----------


## Madhuri

'am feeling okay.

While driving back home tonight a tempo hit me and I fell. That driver didn't even bother to stop, instead he just ran off. There were three guys coming from behind who helped me. I couldn't even start my two-wheeler. And all I did was cry, I couldn't stop myself. It's okay now. It was just one of the bad days.

----------


## Niamh

overwhelmed.

----------


## Jesterhead

starting to feel alittle stressed because of all the studying I have to do.. and isn't doing.

----------


## Heathcliff

In dior need of a shower. Feeling like a total hypocrite...

 :Angelsad2:

----------


## Maryd.

Silent.

----------


## papayahed

Like Jabba the hut lolling on the couch.

----------


## Niamh

I feel sore.  :Frown:  stupid sciatica!

----------


## Maximilianus

Like someone's pulling my leg and I'm allowing it to happen.

----------


## Maryd.

> Like someone's pulling my leg and I'm allowing it to happen.


Same dear... :Nod:

----------


## Heathcliff

I've got a cold and I'm losing my voice.

I'm losing my voice, which much come to the relief of many people.  :FRlol:

----------


## Annamariah

> I've got a cold and I'm losing my voice.
> 
> I'm losing my voice, which much come to the relief of many people.


At least you can still type  :FRlol: 

I'm frustrated. I have a headache, OpenOffice hates me, and I don't understand a certain punctuation rule.

Not to mention that it's almost four am...

----------


## Maryd.

Feeling down.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I love OpenOffice...

----------


## Maryd.

Sick, sick, sick... Blah...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Hot. 

Otherwise, organized and productive.

----------


## Niamh

tired, angry and highly frustrated!

----------


## papayahed

improved

----------


## Maryd.

Yes, feeling a tad better.

----------


## Joreads

Like I need a holiday

----------


## Maximilianus

> I'm losing my voice, which much come to the relief of many people.


 :FRlol: 




> I don't understand a certain punctuation rule.


You will, just let it all flow  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

I WAS PANICKING EPICALLY ABOUT ALL THE WORK I HAVE TO DO!!

Phew...

I'm a little more relaxed after my teachers said nice things, but I still have a lot of work to do.

I still have a runny nose but the temperature and sore stomach is gone.

I'm going to get started on my English assignment.  :Yikes:

----------


## Revolte

I went from angry to tired, to depressed to happy to depressed and right now I'm as happy as I have been in a long time. So I'm ganna take that and keep it for the night, might be the first night in a week that I sleep without my heart racing from nervousness.




> I love OpenOffice...


So do I.

----------


## Bastable

tooth ache...

----------


## Jesterhead

pretty good.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I might get to read at work today (long story and too many details), so I'm feeling great about that. I also just finished a project so now I'm able to lurk a little more on Litnet  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Angry... Hate plumbers.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Tired and ashamed.

----------


## Joreads

Its Saturday I am great

----------


## NikolaiI

I wish I knew Prakrit.

----------


## Niamh

anxious and excited!!!

----------


## Jesterhead

I want some ben & Jerry, but I don't have any, otherwise I am good.

----------


## Maryd.

Same as yesterday. Nothing ever changes. I am starting to tire.

----------


## Annamariah

> I love OpenOffice...


I don't, it almost ruined my Bachelor's Thesis  :Biggrin:  But surely it's better than nothing, and most importantly, it's free.

---

I'm a bit confused. I had an emotionally hard day at work today. I guess I'll get used to it after a while, but it's all still too new at the moment.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Unsettled and out-of-place.

----------


## Scheherazade

Bored... So bored that I might even go and do some studying.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Superficially: in pain.

More Substantially: awesome.

----------


## toni

The fact that I barely had sleep and now heavily caffeinated makes me physically exhausted but mentally alert.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I don't, it almost ruined my Bachelor's Thesis  But surely it's better than nothing, and most importantly, it's free.


 Hmmm... I'd better won't try it  :Tongue: 




> I'm a bit confused. I had an emotionally hard day at work today. I guess I'll get used to it after a while, but it's all still too new at the moment.


It's normal. You are going through an adaptation period. It will get better  :Nod:

----------


## Heathcliff

I shall scream!!

----------


## Snowqueen

Not feeling so well.

----------


## Maryd.

Looks like the family are going on holidays without me...  :Frown5:  :Frown5:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Really really not good.

----------


## Maryd.

Ditto ^

----------


## Scheherazade

Optimistic and cheerful for no apparent reason.

----------


## Jesterhead

spanish exam tomorrow at 9pm hurray.

----------


## Maryd.

Tired yet successful.

----------


## Scheherazade

Hyperactive (both physically and mentally).

----------


## Heathcliff

Epic!!

I officially have no more pending assignments!!

YAY!

Today has been awesome.

1. Had a shower in the morning for the first time in... five or so years  :FRlol: 
2. Arrived at school on time
3. Presented an awesome visual presentation in health
4. Got some group worl done in English and am looking foward to going to the city next week
5. I had a slice chicken sandwich
6. I made Oobleck in science. Yay!
7. Submitted an awesome RE assignment and my teacher liked it
8. I finally bought some PE track-pants
9. We had pasta for dinner
10. I completed my humanities essay on the Eureka Rebellion
11. I'm now online and having fun

 :Thumbsup:  It has been an awesome day.  :Nod:

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Wow Heathcliff...that sounds awesome!! Can we swap?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

Not having as awesome a day? Here... I forgot to add the Nesquick and the milk moustache, you can have that!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Not having as awesome a day? Here... I forgot to add the Nesquick and the milk moustache, you can have that!!


No, I'm at work and I'm bored...all my work is done and it's such a nice day outside. I wish I could home  :Smile: 

Thanks for the Nesquick and milk moustache  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

> No, I'm at work and I'm bored...all my work is done and it's such a nice day outside. I wish I could home 
> 
> Thanks for the Nesquick and milk moustache


Aw... It was a glorious day weather-wise here too.  :Biggrin: 

You're quite welcome, it is quite tasty.  :Smile:

----------


## Indyben

feeling good. All my work's done and I have not a care in the world. *relaxed sigh*

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Aw... It was a glorious day weather-wise here too.


We need all the nice days we can get hey? It's almost winter  :Cold:   :Wink: 

And on the bright side I did my budget and it's looking good this month  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

> We need all the nice days we can get hey? It's almost winter


It is winter here now...  :Cold:

----------


## Indyben

> It is winter here now...


You a little bit cold honey?

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> It is winter here now...


But you're in the southern hemisphere, aren't you? It's the end of autum...it's going to get a lot colder still  :Frown:

----------


## Heathcliff

> But you're in the southern hemisphere, aren't you? It's the end of autum...it's going to get a lot colder still


Is it? It is the 2nd of June. I think winter just started, however the weather today was beautiful.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

The weather was very nice today for winter.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Is it? It is the 2nd of June. I think winter just started, however the weather today was beautiful.


You're totally right...I'm still in May because of the programs I ran this morning...old age *sigh*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

> The weather was very nice today for winter.


Shame we spent it indoors... Ah well, it was fun.  :Biggrin:   :Wink:   :Smile: 




> You're totally right...I'm still in May because of the programs I ran this morning...old age *sigh*


Teehee!!

----------


## Indyben

It was very fun.  :Wink:

----------


## Maryd.

A little disappointed.

----------


## Niamh

lazy...

----------


## Scheherazade

Fed up and in need of entertainment.

----------


## hoope

Only today i finished final exams.. 
Am worried about the results.. so scared !!!

----------


## Heathcliff

> Fed up and in need of entertainment.


 :Nopity:  :Nopity:  :Nopity: 
________________________
Today I feel... Nice.
I mean - I feel like I've been a nice person.  :Nod:

----------


## Revolte

Right now I want to bash my head into a brick wall. It just hurts, I don't know if it's cause I'm pretty much out of ciggs, or because im keeping myself awake instead of sleeping, but it's driving me insain and I have no sleeping pills and only bayer for pain relief, and i have to take three of them ( at the least ) and they're pretty much gone.  :Banghead:  <-- lol, awsome.

----------


## Themis

Lovely!

----------


## Indyben

Tired...looking forward to the week ahead though! Gonna be awesome!

----------


## Themis

Chaotic. Slow. Tired. Real slow. But happy.

----------


## Lacra

Sick...

----------


## Indyben

Get well soon!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacra

Thank you! I hope so because I hate to be sick.

----------


## BlueRose

Sooo Lonely

----------


## Indyben

energetic

----------


## Heathcliff

Cold, however in a I-need-to-play-outside way.

I likey!!

----------


## Heathcliff

> Tired...looking forward to the week ahead though! Gonna be awesome!


Six days without seeing me...  :Sad: 

I'm gong to the city next week.  :Nod:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

> Six days without seeing me... 
> 
> I'm gong to the city next week.


The six days without seeing you will most deifnatly suck. But You're coming over on Friday so I'm definatly looking forward to that!  :Smile:  Also I'll see you sometimes at the station when you come back.
 
Have fun in the city love  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Feeling slugish and drained.

----------


## L.M. The Third

Indignant.

----------


## Indyben

Excited!

----------


## Heathcliff

Loved!!

And a tad uncomfortable because Mummy's jeans are tight for me.

I'm also tired... I have been in the city all day!!

----------


## cgrillo

Sore - I was bitten by a dog.

Anxious - seventeen days (including weekends) until the end of the school year...

----------


## Indyben

Excited! Friend/guitar god coming round tomorrow
GAT on thursday
Most amazing person in the world on Friday!

----------


## Heathcliff

> Most amazing person in the world on Friday!


Is it a pizza delivery guy?  :FRlol: 

Today I feel as though I've just wasted time.
I went to a supposedly desirable area of the city. It turned out to be a metaphorical desolate wasteland.

I feel tired but I don't want to go to sleep!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Jesterhead

alittle better than I have the last couple of days.

----------


## toni

melancholic.. I need someone to talk to.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> melancholic.. I need someone to talk to.


Me tooooo  :Bawling:

----------


## Pierre k31

Well................ What if you............ talked to each other?  :FRlol: 

P

----------


## Indyben

Can't WAIT for tomorrow

----------


## Heathcliff

I can WAIT fro tomorrow, but I'd rather not.

Today I feel relieved, I don't have to go into the city for school anymore.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

Lol no more city!

----------


## Helga

don't really know

----------


## DanielBenoit

Ashamed at how stupid I am.

----------


## hoope

> Ashamed at how stupid I am.


Oh Daniel you're never stupid .. Don't say that !!


Am feeling excited for the job  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Excited!

 :Party:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Oh Daniel you're never stupid .. Don't say that !!


Aww, thank you hoope, you are quite kind  :Smile: 

In other news: I can't sleep  :Nopity:

----------


## OrphanPip

> Aww, thank you hoope, you are quite kind 
> 
> In other news: I can't sleep


Join the club Daniel, lol.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I'm feeling GREAT!!! The spirit here in South Africa is off the hook!! I don't think much work will get done today  :Biggrin: 

 :Party:

----------


## Indyben

Feeling happy that I got to spend 8 glorious hours with a special certain someone, tired coz I've had a long week and excited about a sleep-in and continuing to write a book for the next three days lol.

----------


## Heathcliff

Feeling happy that I got to spend 8 glorious hours with a special certain someone.

Long week? You haven't been at school half that time.
I'm not tired and I have actually had a long week.

I'm going to - OMG I HAVE TO MAKE A POWERPOINT BY TUESDAY!!
Wait - that is easy. Will only take a few hours.

But I still have to do it.  :Frown:   :Smile:

----------


## Indyben

Just coz I haven't been at school doesn't mean I haven't been busy lol

I love powerpoints! send me the stuff and I'll make it for you  :Biggrin:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Insomnia is so much fun yayyy! (*not*)

----------


## Heathcliff

> Just coz I haven't been at school doesn't mean I haven't been busy lol
> 
> I love powerpoints! send me the stuff and I'll make it for you


You're not allowed to!!

I have to make a presentation about everything that happened in the city and present our study. There is no way it will make any sense, being that all I have to create it with are a heap of photos and my own memories.

Plus I like making my OWN!!




> Insomnia is so much fun yayyy! (*not*)


Good luck.
 :Yawnb:

----------


## Indyben

Lol you know I wasn't serious right? :P

----------


## Heathcliff

Hmph.

Oddly enough I believed you.

----------


## Indyben

Why am i not suprised? lol

----------


## Niamh

lazy...

----------


## dafydd manton

Salubrious

----------


## Pierre k31

Feeling pretty..................  coooool.

Or as much as an OldGuy can be.

P

----------


## dafydd manton

Not in the least lugubrious?

----------


## Niamh

i am feeling rather curious...

----------


## Snowqueen

Very tired.

----------


## Niamh

anxious.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Absolutely filthy and I may have ruined my favourite pair of jeans and a great pair of shoes, but *GLORIOUS*.

----------


## Maryd.

Short, tired, weird... Same as usual, really.

----------


## toni

Zoned out and caffeinated, as I always do on weekend mornings like these.

----------


## Joreads

worn out I have been studying all day

----------


## Heathcliff

Tired for no particular reason.  :Frown:

----------


## Indyben

ditto

----------


## Niamh

tired!

----------


## Heathcliff

Like I usually do when I'm overreacting.

I think I'm overreacting, but I might be wrong.
And if I'm wrong then that means that something not-so-good is happening.

Then again, I suppose that is the point of overreacting.

----------


## Indyben

could your overreaction be an overreaction?

----------


## Heathcliff

Yep.

That's why it is an overreaction.

But I'm getting down to the presentation.

And during everyone's practice presentations I'll try to get started on the essay.

----------


## Indyben

Sounds like you're having the night of your life!

----------


## mercy_mankind

I feel I'm a new member posting her first post on Lit-Net  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

elated!

----------


## Scheherazade

A little worried.

----------


## applepie

A bit tired and cranky  :Frown:

----------


## toni

I feel like a sore, red hot pawn. Bad DB, kept me up late then let me lose.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I feel like a sore, red hot pawn. Bad DB, kept me up late then let me lose.


Until tomorrow my dear when I will win again  :Tongue:  

You better watch out when you play a game of chess with Death:

----------


## hoope

Feeling good  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> I feel like a sore, red hot pawn. Bad DB, kept me up late then let me lose.





> Until tomorrow my dear when I will win again  
> 
> You better watch out when you play a game of chess with Death:


you two are crazy!

----------


## Maryd.

Ah, I know another two crazy people on this forum.

----------


## Heathcliff

I have this song stuck in my head but ooh ooh ooh I can't remember what it is called:
"Take a look at my girlfriend, she'd the only one I've got"

----------


## stlukesguild

Oh! I'm feeling fine! :Cheers2: 

I have this song stuck in my head but ooh ooh ooh I can't remember what it is called:
"Take a look at my girlfriend, she'd the only one I've got" 

Hell, I'm buzzed and I know what that is: Supertramp,_ Breakfast in America_...

I probably wouldn't know it sober. :Ack2: 

You better watch out when you play a game of chess with Death:

Does anyone remember a film parody of _The Seventh Seal_  in which they play a game of badminton instead of chess? Was it Woody Allen? The challengers win when Death... about to make the winning point... misses the birdie when a bird s**ts in his eye? :FRlol:  :Smilielol5:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> You better watch out when you play a game of chess with Death:
> 
> Does anyone remember a film parody of _The Seventh Seal_  in which they play a game of badminton instead of chess? Was it Woody Allen? The challengers win when Death... about to make the winning point... misses the birdie when a bird s**ts in his eye?


Yeah it was most likely Woody Allen, a great deal of his work references or parodies Bergman.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sandy-eyed.

----------


## eyemaker

pretty tired

----------


## Heathcliff

I can't believe I forgot that song was Breakfast in America! I have the Supertramp album with that song, I should have known that! Thank you! Haha I just heard this French song my Indy showed me in my friend's city exp presentation. I wonder if they know what it translated to. Even moreso I wonder if the teachers and parents do. I just did my presentation. It was awesome. It went very very very well.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

I'm thinking that there's only two days left of this week until the holidays  :Frown:

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel as though I've been metaphorically hit by a bus after I just had Hungry Jacks.
The energy lasted about five minutes before... blargh... tired...
And now I have a pounding headache. Perhaps I'm paranoid, but I'm going to blame it on the Coca-Cola.

----------


## applepie

Sick and tired, but I'm pretty used to that feeling now.

----------


## Haunted

I have a sore upper arm, it hurts when I grab the mouse and it's affecting my navigation of Litnet...

----------


## Indyben

Tired but happeh

----------


## Heathcliff

I... need... sleep...

I was doing homework until one am yesterday.
I can live through it, however I'd rather have a nap or something.

Today I have had an awesome day though.
Everything just got better and better!

----------


## Indyben

See above. Sleep...precious sleeeeeep...

----------


## Heathcliff

I was quite happy.
Every now and then I'm like, 'gah not smiling!!'

School holidays aren't fun.  :Crazy:

----------


## Scheherazade

Hyperactive.

----------


## kilted exile

slightly nervous - job interview this afternoon

----------


## Scheherazade

> slightly nervous - job interview this afternoon


Good luck, Kilted!  :Smile: 

What is the job? First interview in Ireland?

----------


## kilted exile

yeah, first interview in Ireland. Its just a fill in job to make some cash while looking for something more career orientated.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Its just a fill in job to make some cash while looking for something more career orientated.


Adds to your experience  :Smile: 

Good luck and let us know how it's gone.

----------


## Indyben

Tired

----------


## Heathcliff

All alone with the exception of the people around me.
I need a sticker...  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

sooo sleepy. working 12 days in a 14 day period sucks.

----------


## Scheherazade

Peachy.

----------


## sprinks

happy I'm not sad, but sad that I am happy.

----------


## Maryd.

> All alone with the exception of the people around me.
> I need a sticker...


You have mum...
 :Rolleyes: 

Ok, _Stickered_

Feel better now. :Cornut:

----------


## toni

> sooo sleepy. working 12 days in a 14 day period sucks.


Aww, ditto. On top of AA coursework, too. Right Niamh

----------


## Heathcliff

> You have mum...
> 
> 
> Ok, _Stickered_
> 
> Feel better now.


Yay! I'm stickered!!

I'm really tired today for no reason...  :Frown: 

On the bright side, this week is almost over.

----------


## Maryd.

> Yay! I'm stickered!!
> 
> I'm really tired today for no reason... 
> 
> On the bright side, this week is almost over.




Yes your beau will return soon...

Then you shall no longer be bored.

----------


## Scheherazade

Exhausted and annoyed.

----------


## Madhuri

Worried

----------


## toni

Exhausted. 18 hours of wakefulness don't seem enough.

----------


## Heathcliff

Tired...

I think there is a tiredness going around.

----------


## Scheherazade

Was feeling quite good till I came to the Forum... But now I am rather grumpy.

----------


## Maryd.

Aww scher, here... :Grouphug:

----------


## Whistle

Not so good. I just found out that my 25-year-old cousin died in a car accident during the night.

----------


## Virgil

Great!!!

----------


## Lulim

> Great!!!


I take it your July 1st-date went well, then? Congrats!

----------


## Indyben

sleep seems like an awesome option but...cant be bothered and the light in my room is still stuck in the "on" position and we haven't gotten round to cutting the electricity to my room yet...blarg

----------


## Heathcliff

Ooh... So that is what happened to the light switch.

I feel cute again.  :Willy Nilly:

----------


## minstrelbard

Sluggish. I await the day's Epic Bowel Event; after that, I expect to feel rather sprightly.

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel ordinary.

It is a nice feeling.

Like a clean slate.

Once I think of something, I'm going to try something new today.

Than again, I do something new everyday.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

feeling tired...I need a hug...blaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Heathcliff

> feeling tired...I need a hug...blaaaaaaaaaaaaa


-Hugs-

I feel clean.
I had a shower.

----------


## Indyben

yay I got a hug! I are happy now.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleepy.

Sign of withdrawal? I think I am craving for my daily dose of football.

----------


## Pensive

Tired.

----------


## Maryd.

Lost..

----------


## Indyben

weeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Heathcliff

I are still sleep.

I feel ready for a fight!!
I need to psyche up my cuteness.

----------


## Indyben

PSYCHE....psychepsychepsyche!

----------


## Revolte

I got dumped, it forced me to have two panic attacks. Enough said.

----------


## Maryd.

> I got dumped, it forced me to have two panic attacks. Enough said.


Awww, no, not good. Here  :Grouphug:

----------


## toni

I feel like I have nothing to offer the world.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I feel like I have nothing to offer the world.


Offer yourself to the world and you will have offered the world entirely.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

Spongebob is awesome. As a 17 year old I say that with extreme pride!

----------


## Heathcliff

> Spongebob is awesome. As a 17 year old I say that with extreme pride!


 :Iagree: 

I feel awake, however with so much on my mind.
It is outstanding.

How I feel:
 :Angelsad2:  :Patriot:  :Grouphug:   :Smilewinkgrin:  :Cuss:  :Blush2:  :Gnorsi:  :Crazy:

----------


## Madhuri

Pleased. It was a good day.

----------


## Caderyn

Reclusive. I havent been terribly social lately.

----------


## Indyben

euphoric

----------


## Madhuri

Terrible. I have a terrible headache.

----------


## applepie

Disgruntled, all work and no down time is making me just generally irritable.

----------


## Heathcliff

Preparing myself for a fun-filled day with my grandmother. Yays. I hope we have cake.

----------


## Indyben

The cake is a lie.  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

The cake is a lie.  :Frown: 
-Dramatic music, scene darkens, flashbacks, male voice narration with monochromatic figure or someone huddled in the corner, light around them-

The day has been cancelled.
Hrmph.

----------


## Indyben

Feels sorry for my girl. *pats head*

----------


## Heathcliff

Thank you. Doesn't make the cake taste any better. -laughs-

----------


## Indyben

*spear-tackle hug*

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel better. -eats the cake anyway-

----------


## Indyben

Feels that the cake is a lie

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel happy (I can't find a more complex word to describe it) because we are going to go to my grandpa's house today.

----------


## Indyben

Feels complexity is over-rated. Simplicity ftw!

----------


## Niamh

i feel ugh!  :Sick:

----------


## minstrelbard

Tired, and nurse-like. My roomie is sick and I'm having to care for him. It's more work than it appears to be when you watch nurses on TV.

----------


## Indyben

Shleepy. Looking forward to finally being able to sleep on my bed.

----------


## Revolte

Still trying to fully get over her, I was doing fine 'till my guitar string broke and I came accross a picture of her. She wasn't worth my effort, she proved that, but it helps little.

----------


## Heathcliff

Nice.

I'm not too bad at French Horn. It's much better than very bad.

----------


## Indyben

Happy.

I got a Red Skin for singing well  :Nod:

----------


## Themis

Like my mother country should be called "Tunisia" and be located a lot more to the south.

----------


## The Comedian

satisfied

----------


## Indyben

Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala la

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm now thinking about the Redskin that I got on Sunday for just showing up. I feel as though I've accomplished a lot on this first day of school. I feel all grown up.

----------


## Indyben

Loved and somewhat proud of myself.

----------


## Heathcliff

Like all the scary things melted away.  :Smile:

----------


## Indyben

Like I'm finally starting to take control

----------


## Heathcliff

Suddenly satisfied.

I was in a grumpy mood. Things were annoying me and I was recounting it all in my head and then my red pen ran out of ink and it was miserable.
Teehee, I know it is very petty.

I'm feeling...
HUNGRY!!

----------


## Sapphire

I feel kind of lost, but it isn't an annoying feeling.

----------


## Indyben

I'm feeling quite satisfied with my efforts to get stuff sorted out.

----------


## Heathcliff

I don't feel hungry anymore.
I feel warm and fuzzy and full.

----------


## Indyben

I feel like I'm slightly hot but comfortable.

----------


## Niamh

sleepy!

----------


## Scheherazade

Peachy.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Insulted.

----------


## NikolaiI

Light

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ntI4...eature=related

----------


## Indyben

I feel happy.

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel Italian.  :Patriot: 

Yea!!  :Hurray: 

They're going to read that email and laugh... I know it.  :Frown:

----------


## Indyben

Oh well, at least you have the ability to write an e-mail in italian :P

----------


## Scheherazade

> Peachy.


Peachier.

----------


## Virgil

> I feel Italian. 
> 
> Yea!! 
> 
> They're going to read that email and laugh... I know it.


 :FRlol:  I'm laughing.  :Biggrin:  I feel Italian on most days myself, mixed in with American.  :Wink5: 

Tired actually. Been hard getting back into the work swing of things.

----------


## Maximilianus

Relieved after the virus 
Frozen amid wintry temps

----------


## Indyben

Feel happy

----------


## Scheherazade

Content  :Smile:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Slightly restless, more bored than usual, jazzed up on coffee (I have to kick that unless I want that 11pm crash to be a permanent thing) and I really have to pee (again, probably because of the coffee).

I can't go outside because it's spruce pollination time and I'm allergic.

----------


## Indyben

Happy, I get to see my baby today  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

Smileh.  :Iagree:

----------


## Indyben

yay!!

----------


## Maryd.

Same as this time last year... Nothing.

----------


## Maximilianus

Chilly... like Chilly Willy... but there's no penguin around  :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

Happy! Happy! Happy! Babysat and played with my granddaughter last night. She is a riot at this age - 2. I had a wonderful time and so did my mother...she came along this time. Brooke was quite entertaining now that she is talking more and also singing little songs. We had a memorable time. Playing stickers was the best. She even told me "I love sticker books!"Today I can't stop watching the videos I took.

----------


## IceM

Indifferent.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Happy! Happy! Happy! Babysat and played with my granddaughter last night. She is a riot at this age - 2. I had a wonderful time and so did my mother...she came along this time. Brooke was quite entertaining now that she is talking more and also singing little songs. We had a memorable time. Playing stickers was the best. She even told me "I love sticker books!"Today I can't stop watching the videos I took.


Sounds so lovely, Janine.  :Smile: 

Energetic and happy.

 :Smile:

----------


## IceM

> Sounds so lovely, Janine. 
> 
> *Energetic and happy.*


I coulda sworn the directions at the beginning of the thread were to use one world only.  :Party:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I coulda sworn the directions at the beginning of the thread were to use one world only.


I know, right?

What's the world coming to, eh?

----------


## Revolte

part of me is still drunk, part of me is hungover, part of me is happy, part of me is lonely. O.O woooohooo lol :Hat:

----------


## Indyben

Tired and my legs hurt. Eh I'll live  :Biggrin:  Coz life is goooooooood

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleep-deprived.

Getting my car serviced today.

----------


## Indyben

feeling...neh

----------


## Pensive

> Happy! Happy! Happy! Babysat and played with my granddaughter last night. She is a riot at this age - 2. I had a wonderful time and so did my mother...she came along this time. Brooke was quite entertaining now that she is talking more and also singing little songs. We had a memorable time. Playing stickers was the best. She even told me "I love sticker books!"Today I can't stop watching the videos I took.


That does sound wonderful, Janine!  :Smile: 

*edit to add*

oh yes even though it hasn't been a really pleasant day I feel good right now!  :Smile:

----------


## Indyben

Tired. I don't wanna stay at school till 9:00pm because of Oliver! rehearsal. Wahhh

----------


## Heathcliff

Bah.

I just want to wake up tomorrow after a good night's sleep.

----------


## Indyben

Sleepy, looking forward to tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

Smiley. Yet not.

Like everything I've done today hasn't made a difference in anything.
I don't mind that there hasn't been anything significant. It is... ordinary.

I haven't had an ordinary day in about... Three months and six days.

----------


## Indyben

Feeling tired and yet energized coz get to see the most amazing person in the world tomorrow  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Aw, I didn't know you thought of me that way... Gee thanks.

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm being smiley.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kyriakos

I feel fine  :Smile:  Hope the rest here are well too.

----------


## Maryd.

Sullen

----------


## applepie

Dejected, sad, tortured and any number of other negative things at the moment.

----------


## Pensive

> Sullen





> Dejected, sad, tortured and any number of other negative things at the moment.


Awww cheer up both of you! I hope your troubles find their solutions as soon as possible.

----------


## Maryd.

> Awww cheer up both of you! I hope your troubles find their solutions as soon as possible.


 :Angel: 

Thank you... You are too kind.

----------


## dafydd manton

Positive

----------


## Virgil

Very tired. Overwhelmed at work.

----------


## Indyben

I am feeling happy that I saw my baby for 6 hours today.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dafydd manton

Bleurgh!

----------


## Indyben

I concur

----------


## Heathcliff

I feel... As though I've felt a lot today.

It is nice.

----------


## Scheherazade

Moody.

----------


## toni

Like a manic slug, owing to little sleep and caffeine.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

So very, very nauseous.

----------


## Maryd.

relieved

----------


## Maximilianus

Under surveillance... surveillance mode... like the Knight Rider  :Tongue:  (does anyone ever recall that show? )

----------


## Heathcliff

Slightly useless, however highly regarded by the ignorant.

It works.

 :Smile: 

And I feel loved.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Indyben

Feels like everything is perfect the way they are.

Also feeling very loved.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

Happier now.

 :Ladysman:

----------


## Indyben

I concur  :Smile:

----------


## Tournesol

nauseous...[yikes!]

----------


## LMK

Not terrific. I've been better. Physically I feel good.

----------


## El Carmo

Triste.

----------


## Maryd.

Ok today. Life could be worse.

----------


## Indyben

pretty cruddy...

----------


## Poetess

not happy

----------


## Maryd.

Happy and high on life.

----------


## Scheherazade

Supremely annoyed, nervous and ready _grumble_...

----------


## dafydd manton

Opps! Behave yourselves, lads!! Scher's got a monk on!

----------


## toni

I'm drowning my feeling of stupidity into this tumbler full of green tea.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Opps! Behave yourselves, lads!! Scher's got a monk on!


Scher saved Latin... such a feat must affect anyone's mood  :Tongue:  ... just kidding  :Biggrin: 




> I'm drowning my feeling of stupidity into this tumbler full of green tea.


Don't feel stupid, toni. Remember it's life's fault, always taking it out on us  :Nod:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## pussnboots

Happy that I finally got my laptop back.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Opps! Behave yourselves, lads!! Scher's got a monk on!


Oh, someone actually reads my posts!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Oh, someone actually reads my posts!


Everyone does, though many will not admit it right away. You have to push them  :Tongue:

----------


## applepie

Tired, but only a little overwhelmed. I can live with that.

----------


## Lacra

So happy ( seems that finally, I will have a month of holiday).  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Everyone does, though many will not admit it right away. You have to push them


Oh, I don't know... If they were read, I wouldn't have been posting the same things over and over again (and again).

Feeling much better though still a little annoyed.

----------


## Maryd.

Nervous, worried, anxious and that's just over the past 5 minutes.

The rest of the day should be a lu lu

----------


## applepie

My head is throbbing at the moment, and I don't see it getting any better at the moment.

----------


## Aryaa

I am happy today...chirping like a bird.  :Smile: 


--------------------------------------
...................

----------


## Indyben

Slightly better, hoping I'll be able to go to school today.

----------


## Aryaa

I am feeling sleepy now....Good Night & Sweet Dreams!!!

----------


## applepie

Not too bad  :Smile:

----------


## dafydd manton

The best I can come up with is "moderately average". Been told to cut out the booze altogether, because of medication. Permanently. Not a big drinker, but.....

----------


## Maryd.

I'm an on such a high... I haven't been this happy in years.... I love my kids.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Me good.

----------


## Indyben

I'm walkin' on sunshine, woah, I'm walkin' on sunshine, woah, oh, oh, I'm walkin' on sunshine, woah and don't it feel good?!

----------


## Heathcliff

:Iagree: 

I feel as though I should begin my speech thanking everyone for making the Oliver! performance so epic. Most definitely beginning with the parents who put up with everyone, my supportive cast/crew/orchestra members and the musical director.

Hoorays!!

I has-d cake...  :Smile:

----------


## Aryaa

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Wave: 
........anybody in here ???
....	 :Eek: 
 :Leaving:

----------


## Aryaa

Good Night & Sweet Dreams!!!  :Sleep:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I'm beat.

----------


## Snowqueen

very good

----------


## Niamh

I feel estatic!  :Banana:

----------


## dafydd manton

Are we allowed to ask why, Niamh, or is it personal? (Just like to share the joy, if possible!)

----------


## Niamh

> Are we allowed to ask why, Niamh, or is it personal? (Just like to share the joy, if possible!)


I passed my course and i'm still estatic!  :Banana:

----------


## dafydd manton

Fantastic - what course was that (if you don't me being so nosy!)

----------


## Niamh

A course i did with the Open Uni.  :Smile:  The Arts Past and Present. got the equivalent of B.  :Smile:

----------


## Indyben

"I, I feel so alive, for the very first time, and I think I can fly"
P.O.D-Alive

----------


## Niamh

I feel very sleepy....

----------


## dafydd manton

> I feel very sleepy....


Sleep. Deserved.

 :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

Better now!

----------


## sprinks

tired and sniffly. frustrated my room still isn't clean. but happy, very happy  :Smile:

----------


## Aryaa

calm and relaxed.

----------


## Dream.Today

Terrified

----------


## Aryaa

bored  :Frown:

----------


## Veho

I have conflicting emotions, so I feel a bit nervous.

----------


## Indyben

Good because I am eating nuggets of chicken and they are crunchy!

----------


## Revolte

well I'm a little tipsy and im feeling a bit ok, ive been vegetarian for about a week so that has helped me in alot of ways too, but at the same time im battling a bunch of depression episodes so who knows how I will feel at the end of the night BUT for right now I feel good, as long as i can manage to defeat the drunchies and not pig out. Oh wait, im out of food. score!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sleeeeeppyyyy...

----------


## Indyben

Annoyed and slightly irritated

----------


## DanielBenoit

God am I p'od.

Sorry litnet for spamming you with my ranting but I cannot stand self-centered people! I am sick of it!!

----------


## Maryd.

Very tired and sore... Who said I shouldn't dance so much? Needs to be slapped.

----------


## Pensive

Tired. Tired of waiting.

----------


## Indyben

Happy in the face!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

Dazed and confused

 :Out:

----------


## Indyben

sick blarg

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahead of school. Finally.  :Smile:

----------


## Indyben

In love

----------


## dafydd manton

Stay that way. Work at it. Cherish. Nothing else is as important. Nothing!

----------


## Indyben

I KNOW! Lol, I seriously love my girl more than my own life. She's my world.

----------


## dafydd manton

I'm more pleased than you will ever know to hear it!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

:Frown:  I'm sick. Stupid common cold.

----------


## dafydd manton

Diabetes has ceased to be amusing. (Bet I don't feel as bad as JuniperWoolf, though.) JW, you will never be common - call it an 'exclusive' cold!

----------


## Delta40

wonderful. no work today. playing badminton at the club.

----------


## Maryd.

Sore... All this exercercise is painful.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Migraine  :Frown:

----------


## Maryd.

> Migraine


Poor dear, lie down, have a sleep.

----------


## Indyben

sleepy

----------


## dafydd manton

Sorry to laden you with my problems, but..... Bleurgghh!!!! (And it merits all four exclamation marks)

----------


## Best Lee

Nothing

----------


## Delta40

think I might be getting punished for my sin. I rang in 'sick' and now i feel ill....what an irony

----------


## Maryd.

> Sorry to laden you with my problems, but..... Bleurgghh!!!! (And it merits all four exclamation marks)


Poor dear...  :Ladysman:

----------


## dafydd manton

Thank you, ma'am! The pain is abating somewhat now!

----------


## Maryd.

> Thank you, ma'am! The pain is abating somewhat now!


Glad to hear it.

----------


## Indyben

Headachy-but happy, handed in my Media SAT (Student Assessed Task) today...soooooo happy that's over. T.T

----------


## papayahed

Tired.

----------


## Hurricane

Very tired...

----------


## Scheherazade

Extremely tired.

 :Smilewinkgrin: 

And I am hyper!

----------


## Azazael

Completely screwed.

----------


## Pensive

Tired.
Not any different from the feelings feeding me since the last many days!

----------


## Indyben

Sunshine Lollypops and rainbows everything that's good is what I feel when we're together!

----------


## The Comedian

Beat.

----------


## Hurricane

Very tired. And it's only the second week of class...

----------


## Niamh

Exhausted. Still contemplating whether or not i should go attempt to jog after work.  :Sick:

----------


## Delta40

curious. have enquired about qualification for teaching English overseas.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Knackered, for two reasons: First, I have a bit of a cold (nothing bad but it denies me proper sleep). Second, one of my friends has been dumped by his lady, and is in dire need of someone listening to him. I do that willingly, but it still takes its toll... I am exhausted.

/Claes

----------


## dafydd manton

Ecstatic!

----------


## Indyben

My face is officially melted

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Feel fine. It's a day off for me, although it is dreary out of doors.

----------


## Lacra

Lazy  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

BLAH very very Blah.

 :Frown:

----------


## Hurricane

Satisfied.

----------


## Snowqueen

So far so good.

----------


## muhsin

Feel quite good, but my back ache.

----------


## Helga

aching all over and getting tired

----------


## Delta40

guilty - for putting myself in the situation where I haven't studied and my deadline is nearly up!

----------


## tailor STATELY

A bit out of sorts.

----------


## Maryd.

Better now...

----------


## muhsin

Sad; fasting is fading away. It's now only two days to the month's ending.
May Allah, the Exalted, accept our Ibadah, ameen.

----------


## dafydd manton

Diabetes!

----------


## Maryd.

Why am I so tired

----------


## Propter W.

I'm in pain and I'm fed up with taking drugs.

----------


## Scheherazade

Lacking patience.

----------


## OrphanPip

> Lacking patience.


Sorry, Scheh, I knew some of that post would get edited.

----------


## Snowqueen

Quite good!

----------


## Delta40

hayfever head. my head wants to roll off my shoulders and crash to the floor!

----------


## Maximilianus

> hayfever head. my head wants to roll off my shoulders and crash to the floor!


I wish you a very soon recovery  :Grouphug: 

Take the whole of meds,
Do as the doc says,
Be obedient of the treatment.
Getting healthy
Demands commitment.

 :Tongue:

----------


## Indyben

Happy times.

----------


## Hurricane

Apprehensive. I skimmed ahead in my electrical engineering textbook and it's going to get hard soon. I'm sorry, _Circuit Analysis: Theory and Practice_, our love was doom from the start.

----------


## Scheherazade

Very un-Scheherazadish.

*edit*

In-Scheherazadish? Non-Scheherazadish? Il-Scheherazadish???

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Burdened....

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm all drowsy. I REALLY want McDonald's right now.

----------


## Maryd.

> I'm all drowsy. I REALLY want McDonald's right now.


Don't you just hate travel sickness medication.

----------


## Snowqueen

Hungry but fine.

----------


## Indyben

oafnisaidvbaisvblaojhdpfae

----------


## hoope

> oafnisaidvbaisvblaojhdpfae


trying to get  :Confused5: 

Hope you're ok  :Smile:

----------


## Helga

tired, been a long sunday, and I think tomorrow will be even longer...

----------


## Maryd.

Same as I felt this time six months ago... Same 'you know what?' different person.

----------


## Maximilianus

Mildly astounded, but astounded anyways. With nearly 36 years of existence I shouldn't be astounded by how cold the cold can be. Maybe it's the near-absolute-zero freezing effect, but for any reason it still astounds me. There must be a twist to the freeze, I guess.

----------


## Maximilianus

Beaten by a flu virus. It's the third day. Twice within the same month. If I post anything stupid, please blame the fever and not me.

----------


## The Comedian

"Blurry" -- have graded 24 4-page papers without stopping (til now).

----------


## Mona ..

Tired  :Sad: 




.
.

----------


## dafydd manton

Remember that Led Zeppelin number, Dazed and Confused." Yes.

----------


## Propter W.

Rocking out to Dazed and Confused! 

Thanks, dafydd!

----------


## Maximilianus

Headachy and red-eyed

----------


## Hurricane

A little stressed...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Pissed off and busy.

----------


## Maximilianus

Sick again, with the cough and the fever

----------


## Pensive

Sleepy

----------


## katelbach

Rejuvenated.

----------


## Indyben

re-energised

----------


## tailor STATELY

Quietly loquacious.

----------


## Maryd.

Meh!!!

----------


## The Comedian

Worked. . .in a good way.

----------


## Snowqueen

Fine!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Sleepy and drunken.

----------


## Maryd.

Almost feeling better... Hence the almost... Ugh!

----------


## <Trinity>

a kind of strange mix of stressed (exams!) and indifferent (I'm going to fail anyway :Smile: )

----------


## The Comedian

recovering

----------


## Snowqueen

Extremely well.

----------


## Scheherazade

Seething.

----------


## Indyben

once again, awesome apart from my sore throat

----------


## Nightshade

Tired!!

----------


## Hurricane

Like a pretty big idiot. Embarrassment factor...through the roof.

----------


## Heathcliff

In wait

----------


## Maryd.

In wait

----------


## Indyben

derpy

----------


## hoope

tired from work !

----------


## Maryd.

Finally fed up.

----------


## sprinks

Tired, and excited yet a little anxious.

----------


## L.M. The Third

Yet alive, as ever.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

In yesterday's chemistry lab I swallowed some hexane. Ugh, I'm bad at this whole "try really hard not to eat poison or spill acid on yourself" rule.

----------


## Hurricane

Motivated!

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Grumpy.

----------


## zoolane

Not sure but ???????

----------


## Pensive

Surprised.

----------


## blazeofglory

I am feeling a mix of godliness and devilsihness and I am torn apart

----------


## DANSBIRD

sore. I over did it in the gym.

----------


## papayahed

Like I need to look at handbags.

----------


## Madhuri

very very tired...

----------


## Scheherazade

Dumb



__________________

----------


## Revolte

I got my first show as a solo act today and I should totally be asleep but I can't so I'm assuming I'm excited, 'cause I know I'm tired..

----------


## loki456

I feel amazingly superfluous

----------


## Maryd.

drowsy... tired.  :Frown:

----------


## papayahed

Ready to shop

----------


## Maximilianus

Suspicious, therefore alert, therefore awake, therefore I hardly believe anymore.

----------


## Hurricane

Better and worse all at once.

----------


## The Comedian

Ready

----------


## papayahed

pooped

----------


## papayahed

Like I made a mistake by showing my Mom how to send photo messages. She's sent me at least five pictures today of the wall, the carpet, the dining room table...

----------


## toni

So exhausted that I feel like taking a shot of vodka, collapse on my bed and watch Y Tu Mama Tambien when I wake up.

----------


## Maryd.

:Frown:   :Frown:  depressed  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

> She's sent me at least five pictures today of the wall, the carpet, the dining room table...


Pictures of whose wall, carpet, diningroom table, though?

I am feeling slightly better after struggling with the flu for a few days.

----------


## papayahed

Damn Annoyed.

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Scheherazade

Desperately in need of painkillers.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sleepy. The usual.

----------


## Orestes

happy..

----------


## Maximilianus

Far from clear. I know what I want to say, but I don't know how to put it in the right words

----------


## Maryd.

Fed up... Time to make a decision....

----------


## hoope

> Fed up... Time to make a decision....


follow ur heart.. hope it go well !



Am feeling so confused and depressed !

----------


## Maryd.

> follow ur heart.. hope it go well !


Using the heart is what got me into the mess in the first place... Time to start using the head!!! Great!!!




> Am feeling so confused and depressed !


You and me both...  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## weltanschauung

look at them

they got it all figured out, with their numbers and their theories...so cute!

but hey, they got string theory! they knoooooow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyzIau5dBao

----------


## papayahed

flummoxed and bamboozled

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'ts after seven in the morning, and I'm _very_ drunk and tired. Yet, I know that I won't go to sleep for alt least an other hour.

Haha, it's really hard to take my posts seariously with this stupid duck as san avatar.

----------


## weltanschauung

cured!

----------


## Hurricane

Excited!

----------


## loe

Drunk!  :Biggrin:

----------


## weltanschauung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM26SL4nfW8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw1KFc9z4wU

_and my soul from out that shadow
that lies floating on the floor
shall be lifted?
Nevermore ♥_

----------


## The Comedian

almost-free!

----------


## MystyrMystyry

I'm not sure yet. I've just woken up and it's earlier than usual. 5 am - what am I doing awake!

----------


## Scheherazade

> almost-free!


I hear ya, brother!

----------


## faithosaurus

Very happy 

It's almost Christmas, I get to take home my AP Calculus exam over break, and my Chem test tomorrow will for sure boost my grade.

I'm in a pretty good mood, I must say.

----------


## Ydfkdy

:Cryin: sad

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## The Comedian

Done!

----------


## faithosaurus

Hmm..pretty content at the moment. Right now we're waiting for our new refrigerator.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Feeling tired....busy but productive day....

----------


## weltanschauung

so happy! (why yes, the h word!)

----------


## Taliesin

Tonsil-less.

----------


## Jeremydav

Wishing I was back in school. I feel happier when I'm being productive and I'm excited for my courses next semester.

----------


## Ydfkdy

Like the luckiest woman in the world!!!

----------


## weltanschauung

rotting

----------


## Heathcliff

Pretty, even though I'm acting like a slob.

----------


## Niamh

in some pain.

----------


## Maryd.

Snappy and angry...

----------


## Sancho

Yukky-cruddy, which explains why I'm sitting in front of the computer instead of running around outside with my hair on fire.

----------


## Maryd.

Sore, from all the workouts... Yukko...

----------


## papayahed

Ready to move on.

----------


## Niamh

Still in pain. crappy cyst!

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Grumpy.

----------


## Helga

sooo tired, and for no reason

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## Scheherazade

Doomed.

----------


## faithosaurus

Very stressed.

----------


## Tournesol

accomplished

----------


## Maryd.

Same day different angst

----------


## Three Sparrows

Happy, but slightly annoyed about homework.

----------


## Heathcliff

*Impatient!!!*

----------


## Maryd.

Ok, so have hurt my arm... Looks like I will be out of action for a while... Great!

----------


## manolia

Great  :Biggrin5: 
Dani (Filth) is coming on April 
 :Willy Nilly:

----------


## The Comedian

Back! And ready to go!

----------


## Maryd.

Not my year... Have hurt my arm, burnt myself... (minor burn) and been kicked in the hip, today at the pools... Golly at this rate, I'm going to be black and blue before February. Blaaaa!

----------


## Dark Passenger

I'm great today. Actually, I'm a happy guy every day. My missus says that every morning when I wake up, I'm like a child on Christmas day. I'm a giddy man  :Smile:

----------


## weltanschauung

> Great 
> Dani (Filth) is coming on April


shame on you, that fakkin nigel hipster! SHAME ON YOU *dubs thee unforgiven*

----------


## manolia

> shame on you, that fakkin nigel hipster! SHAME ON YOU *dubs thee unforgiven*


hehehehe  :Ciappa: 
(rest assured that i listen to far worse stuff than COF  :Wink: )

----------


## Niamh

Miserable. Spent all day yesterday in hospital. Now have a bag load of meds. Going back to bed.

----------


## weltanschauung

ironic

----------


## qimissung

Fat. And cold. I just ate a giant kitkat, and my living room won't warm up.

----------


## Delta40

Fat and old. I'm too scared to eat a giant kit-kat!

----------


## Maryd.

> Fat and old. I'm too scared to eat a giant kit-kat!


Ha... I can't even look at a kit-kat... My diet won't let me.  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Stuffed - putting a Grand piano on a Miami sandbar really wears you out

----------


## paranoia

Restless - I need to do something, yet what...?

----------


## blazeofglory

I am euphoric today since I am after a long time so much with literary things and it is really staggeringly moments of thrills and I want it to continue it.

----------


## Niamh

blah.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Like how dinosaurs must have felt when they got stuck in one of those tar pits.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

People say some weird stuff on here...

----------


## Sancho

Like a micro-waved bowl of dog vomit. 

Uhh, sorry people. I don't feel so good tonight.

----------


## MystyrMystyry



----------


## jmnixon95

I am feeling ill.

----------


## Themis

Wonderful! Spring has arrived - well, almost arrived. Technically, it's still winter. But we had 16°C today! (The online converter I just typed this into says that's 60.8 °F , but I have no idea if that's true. Seems a bit high.)

----------


## jmnixon95

Better (illness-wise.)

----------


## faithosaurus

I'm feeling pretty good  :Smile:  This vegan diet really does make you feel great!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Constricted, and so restless I'm twitching.

----------


## farnoosh

Got 1 more class before I end the day and it starts in 1 hour...I better get going! :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Relieved....

----------


## Jozanny

I have been sick for two days, with phlegm nausea to boot, but I never know anymore if I catch the flu or have chronic flare ups. If you make me some chicken soup and sick nurse me I'll take your final exam for you  :Wink5:

----------


## Hurricane

Could be worse.

----------


## weltanschauung

Claude Monet - "Madame Monet en costume japonais"

----------


## pussnboots

I was feeling frazzled that the little one wouldn't take his nap but then he started smothering mommy with kisses and now I'm feeling better.

----------


## Jozanny

> I was feeling frazzled that the little one wouldn't take his nap but then he started smothering mommy with kisses and now I'm feeling better.


Congratulations on that puss.

----------


## MystyrMystyry



----------


## weltanschauung

^ jackson pollock lives!

----------


## weltanschauung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvAP-guKRWs

----------


## jmnixon95

I left school at noon with an excruciating headache, then proceeded home and slept until dinner. Other than that, my day has been mediocre.

----------


## Disagree

I'm feeling pretty good, albeit in an anxious, tired way. That probably sounds more contradictory than it really is.

----------


## Hurricane

Rocked my physical test this morning with a 96%. Time to head out an celebrate with a Nacho tour of the town. Great day!

----------


## Basil

> Rocked my physical test this morning with a 96%. Time to head out an celebrate with a Nacho tour of the town. Great day!


'Physical test' as in a PT test? Good job! 



...but you guys only have to run a mile and a half, right?  :Wink:

----------


## Hurricane

> 'Physical test' as in a PT test? Good job! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but you guys only have to run a mile and a half, right?


Haha yeah...what's funny is that my 1.5 mile split on the Marine PFT (3 miles) is 15 seconds faster than my PRT (1.5 mile) time. Something tells me I need to work on my pacing...

----------


## Basil

That's odd, you would think it would be the reverse.

The 2 mile run is my favorite event on the PT test 'cause it's the only one I'm halfway decent at. I ran a 14' 04" on my last test (don't ask about the push-ups or sit-ups  :Tongue: ).

----------


## Hurricane

> That's odd, you would think it would be the reverse.
> 
> The 2 mile run is my favorite event on the PT test 'cause it's the only one I'm halfway decent at. I ran a 14' 04" on my last test (don't ask about the push-ups or sit-ups ).


If the entire PRT was situps and running I'd be a happy camper. I hate pushups with a burning passion.

----------


## jmnixon95

Well.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Like I have run a marathon.

----------


## Paulclem

Tired and it's only Tuesday.

----------


## Scheherazade

Like I have a herd of elephants doing the cancan in my tummy...

----------


## Maximilianus

Once again confused. Understanding the ways of people is a difficult science. If it were a course at school, they would have already failed me.

----------


## The Comedian

A wee bit nervous.

----------


## Snowqueen

Not feeling so well.

----------


## Scheherazade

Underwhelmed.

----------


## papayahed

> Underwhelmed.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDjDMHPldrg&feature=fvst


I think I need an attitude adjustment.

----------


## papayahed

I feel like reading.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Blessed.

----------


## hoope

satisfied  :Smile:

----------


## zoolane

Non existence and user and abuse.

----------


## Helga

kinda sick, having a cold never feels completely sick but almost sick enough to stay inn. Luckily class was cancelled so I was in bed all day.

----------


## Maximilianus

It's like a routine. Few more times happening and it will surely feel like nothing at all.

----------


## Scheherazade

Puzzled

----------


## The Comedian

Bleery-eyed

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Hungry and caffiene deprived.

----------


## Pensive

blank.

----------


## Maximilianus

Sat for three tests in a row. I assume an average human brain is capable of sustaining such amount of pressure. One feels it bumpy anyways.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleepy

----------


## Abookinthebath

Hopeful

----------


## PoeticPassions

Excited (about/for the possibilities)

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Great. I have pumkin pie in the fridge, and flourentine sauce. I have money now too. 

I have to get up early tomorrow though, and take stupid family pictures in the freezing October weather in a skirt. Lame.

----------


## Abookinthebath

Optimistic

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hopeful





> Optimistic


You sound like a positive person, Bath!  :Svengo: 

Is it all right to call you "Bath"?

As for me... I am feeling utterly lazy. Lazy!

----------


## Abookinthebath

> You sound like a positive person, Bath! 
> 
> Is it all right to call you "Bath"?
> 
> As for me... I am feeling utterly lazy. Lazy!


I have been called much worse things! Bath is fine with me!

And yes, my glass is half full, more often than not!

----------


## papayahed

Relieved and quite proud of myself and the whole Shreveport crew.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Annoyed. My family photos were cancelled because my brother was too hung over, and now they're going to be re-scheduled for a later (aka. colder) date. God dammit.

----------


## Abookinthebath

Anticipatory....

----------


## Scheherazade

> Anticipatory....


I sure don't remember the last time I felt "anticipatory".


I am feeling at a loss... And a little disappointed.

----------


## Scheherazade

Somewhat let down... Which is probably accentuated by sleep deprivation.

----------


## Abookinthebath

Calm.

----------


## AjaxAscendant

A little nervous, but OK generally, I guess.

----------


## papayahed

giddy almost. I even think a giggle escaped when I woke up and realized the pressure is off.

----------


## Abookinthebath

Reflective

----------


## farnoosh

sleepy

----------


## Abookinthebath

Devastated yet excited....devastited??

----------


## Brett Cottrell

How am I feeling today? A little stubbly up top - I haven't shaved my head in a couple days.

----------


## Vonny

> How am I feeling today? A little stubbly up top - I haven't shaved my head in a couple days.


That must feel prickly, alright.. Hey, do you have an acid-tongue to go with that, by any chance?

----------


## papayahed

headachey and a little annoyed

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Bored. I wish that there was television version of Ovid's Metamorphoses, I'd watch that.

----------


## Scheherazade

Restless.

----------


## papayahed

pooped

----------


## 86.5parker

Sleepy zzzzzzzzzz

----------


## PoeticPassions

antsy.

----------


## Scheherazade

Miserable

*croak*

----------


## Abookinthebath

Thoughtful

----------


## qimissung

I woke up with a headache, and I'm exhausted. So, blah and bleary.

----------


## Scheherazade

Like I have lava in my skull and embers in my eye sockets and chest cavity.

*whines*

----------


## papayahed

> Like I have lava in my skull and embers in my eye sockets and chest cavity.
> 
> *whines*


Perhaps a nice _frozen_ margarita would help? :Alien:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Perhaps a nice _frozen_ margarita would help?


Oh, sister, you are playing with my feelings when I am at my weakest...

*longing sigh*

Though, I have been told that, since I _already_ feel like I have a hangover, I should go ahead and drink anyway...

*considers*

You know... I have half a bottle of Tequila, plentiful of ice and lime at home at this very moment... And a blender sitting on the kitchen counter, in perfect working order.

 :Skep:

----------


## Michael T

> You know... I have half a bottle of Tequila, plentiful of ice and lime at home at this very moment... And a blender sitting on the kitchen counter, in perfect working order.


Wow, what are you waiting for!  :Cheers2:

----------


## papayahed

> Wow, what are you waiting for!


Seriously. I'd order up some Sushi and make a day of it. The drunken thread is woefully under posted.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Wow, what are you waiting for!





> Seriously. I'd order up some Sushi and make a day of it. The drunken thread is woefully under posted.


 Bad Michael, bad Papaya!

 :Toetap05: 

If it weren't for the meeting I am supposed to attend tonight...

Maybe when I come back.

----------


## farnoosh

Lost.

----------


## Abookinthebath

> Wow, what are you waiting for!


Seconded - in fact, make a party out of it! :Party: 

(I love using this smiley!)

----------


## Scheherazade

> Like I have lava in my skull and embers in my eye sockets and chest cavity.
> 
> *whines*


More of the same... Maybe I shouldn't have gone to that meeting yesterday.

Now my temperature's past 39 as well.

*double whine*

----------


## Abookinthebath

> More of the same... Maybe I shouldn't have gone to that meeting yesterday.
> 
> Now my temperature's past 39 as well.
> 
> *double whine*


You know that is 'go to the doctor' time, right??

----------


## Scheherazade

> You know that is 'go to the doctor' time, right??


Not really but I did break open the emergency Sudofed box at home.


Feeling much better today... Been up and pretty much on the go since 8 am  :Banana: 

Might regret it later in the evening but _es muss sein!_

----------


## zoolane

worrying.

----------


## Abookinthebath

Exhausted

----------


## tailor STATELY

Bit achy after moving stuff... and a bit sniffly; my eyes itch like crazy (allergic conjunctivitis). Thanks be for Opcon-A by Bausch & Lomb.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor STATELY

----------


## swannbeam

Mentally deficient, socially inept, and artistically stunted.

----------


## Abookinthebath

Average. Distinctly average.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nervous, nervous, nervous!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Bored and twitchy. I always do weird things when I'm bored and twitcy.

----------


## Idril

Elated

----------


## osho

I am feeling awed this morning since somebody today got upset with me and I have yet to find out the reason for that and I do not think I will be happy until I do not get a message that justifies the upset and the blunder I have committed to upset them.

----------


## Helga

oh so very tired and waiting for my coffee, gotta go to work and I don't wanna, it is funny now that I have told my boss I am gonna quit I kinda don't want to show up there anymore but I won't quit until January....

----------


## papayahed

weirdly let down.

----------


## Pierre Menard

> Bored. I wish that there was television version of Ovid's Metamorphoses, I'd watch that.



I'm not sure if the copious amounts of rape could get past the censors.  :Tongue:

----------


## Buh4Bee

What do you mean? Present day drama -TV is filled with violence and sex. That's a brilliant idea Juniper.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Pretty well - a lot of potentially awkward things just fell into place really neatly, and I worked out how to speed up rendering certain things by more than double (trust me, this was major) leaving me with a quite a few hours of bliss.

Also ran into someone I hadn't seen for years and had a lot of laughs - always good.

9/10 this one (I was expecting a 3 and hoping for maybe a 4)

----------


## Abookinthebath

Sore.

----------


## Helga

headache, think it is because I haven't left the house in two days, my son has been sick but he'll go to school tomorrow and maybe I'll try and get out then too

----------


## Vonny

> headache, think it is because I haven't left the house in two days, my son has been sick but he'll go to school tomorrow and maybe I'll try and get out then too


Don't forget to take care of yourself, and with a headache, don't forget coffee!

----------


## cafolini

Drunk without excess, coffee is a great antioxidant and possibly a headache remedy. As usual, Vonny is right about cuddly things.

----------


## Vonny

> Drunk without excess, coffee is a great antioxidant and possibly a headache remedy. As usual, Vonny is right about cuddly things.


Helga and I agree on abundant coffee and cuddly! But of the two, I'd say cuddly is the best antioxidant!

----------


## Abookinthebath

> Helga and I agree on abundant coffee and cuddly! But of the two, I'd say cuddly is the best antioxidant!


Why settle for one or the other, have both!

----------


## LadyLuck

I feel amazing. Today was a day of getting back to just being me again.

----------


## Pensive

Very, very upset. Just found out somebody hates me and I don't get why. Or maybe you just don't need a reason to hate somebody. But still it sounds immature. To be hated as well as to become upset because somebody hates you.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Sorry to hear about that Pensive. If it's any consolation, we still love you! Even after all this time. Keep winging strong!

As for me, feeling pretty good. A little tired, but I really can't complain.

----------


## LadyLuck

Irritated, but it will pass.

----------


## Scheherazade

Lazy and tired... And it is only 09.30.

----------


## Delta40

a bit depressed. I just had an opportunity to go and watch my daughters friend give birth to her first child. The parents are pretty much out of the picture but she's in a hospital miles away and I have no real way of getting there or back. I'll be thinking of her wellbeing tonight and pray for the safe delivery of her child. I think he will arrive on the 11/11/11. Rememberance Day. What a day to remember and to bring new life into the world where so many gave theirs.

----------


## LadyLuck

Frustrated, but it's early yet. I suppose there is room for improvement.

----------


## The Comedian

Oh, pretty good.

----------


## LadyLuck

See, improved already  :Smile:  It pays to be optimistic.

----------


## Scheherazade

Puzzled, disappointed and somewhat saddened...

----------


## LadyLuck

Ambivalent mostly with a small dash of sad in there.

----------


## cranberry

today at this moment i feel depressed about alot of things happening and keep havig unsure feelings about someone i seem to like.

----------


## Helga

I am feeling ok, even though I haven't done everything I had planned to this past weekend I think I'll manage to finish today, once I have had more coffee

----------


## Scheherazade



----------


## Pensive

Good.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Pensive, I feel like you have been gone for a really long time....

----------


## LadyLuck

Very good today. Now if the rain would just quit and give me a bit of sunshine it would be fantastic.

----------


## Pensive

Happy. 




> Pensive, I feel like you have been gone for a really long time....


Ditto. So many new names but the air feels so welcoming despite of that!  :Smile:

----------


## TheChilly

Motivated.

----------


## Pensive

Awake.

----------


## LadyLuck

Just a bit melancholy today, but it will pass, so I guess I can toss optimistic in there.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Oh, what I wouldn't give for a little extra sleep...

----------


## papayahed

annoyed

----------


## Pensive

Lazy. Mentally as well as physically.

----------


## cloud0819

Sleepy.

----------


## paulanderson114

Dishearted

----------


## JuniperWoolf

My day:

Me: *quietly counting money in my office*
Shauni: Roooobiiiin, Molly took my table!
Me: Um...
Molly: Nuh uh! Shauni took my last table's tip so I get this table!
Me: Okay...
Shauni: Molly, I overheard you and Steph calling me a b*tch!
Molly: That's because you took my tip!
Shauni: _I'm_ not a b*tch, _you're_ a b*tch!
Me: Okay, what did the last table tip?
Molly: $10.
Me: Okay, we're going to cut the baby in half, you both get $5.
Both: NOT FAIR!!!

Fifteen minutes later...
April: Roooobiiiiiin, Erica called me a slut!

A half hour later:
Me: Shannon, your cashout is $120 short, and the account from yesterday was $50 short.
Shannon: F*ck you, I quit!

An hour later....
Jasper: Roooooobiiiiiin, Sarah spilled paperclips all over the floor in the office and she won't pick them up!!!!

Six in the morning...
Kitchen staff guy: Cindy was supposed to be here an hour ago to open Mountainview, there's a whole room full of people without anyone to serve them. What do I do?

Me: *commits suicide*

----------


## LadyLuck

Could be better and worse, so just alright for the day. I wish this headache would go away.

----------


## Buh4Bee

If I wasn't a mom, I'd probably be pretty boozed up right now. Since I stopped that and don't self medicate, I feel stressed and upset. My car is F-up and my husband won't talk to me. So what is there to do?

----------


## Pensive

Alone.

----------


## LadyLuck

Fantastic!

----------


## prendrelemick

Sore and battered in the gob department. Just been prepped for a crown.

----------


## Pensive

Horrible. Been having some of the worst birthdays in a row. Got refused my visa for the silliest reason ever. AGAIN. Tired, too.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Horrible. Been having some of the worst birthdays in a row. Got refused my visa for the silliest reason ever. AGAIN. Tired, too.


Happy birthday anyway! I hope you found something positive by the end of the day

----------


## BienvenuJDC

You mean before or AFTER I took the muscle relaxers?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Alone.


I'm sorry....I know what that feels like....

----------


## kensington

> I'm sorry....I know what that feels like....


No one is alone if he has Jesus.

----------


## Pensive

Freezing

----------


## Pensive

I had to look for this one! 
This thread gives you a chance to briefly express what-could-otherwise-have-been-long-boring-rants. BTW, I feel like lacking hope. Dull.

----------


## Snowqueen

Not so good.

----------


## tonywalt

Good! I will leave the office at 5pm on the dot today, down the pub for the weekly pub quiz (where I should do pretty good) and uuum..yea, that's me today.

----------


## Helga

Ok, went to school and read a boring article I hardly understood, went to a study group and we talked about the article we hardly understood, went to class to hear a lecture about the article I hardly understood and after the lecture (love the professor) I knew a little bit more about the boring article. so OK

----------


## Pensive

Nervous (and actually scared).
Been having chest-pains, breathing difficulties and pulse-rate troubles. Got it checked and now advised to get ECG done. Wonder if it's angina pectoris.
Whatever it is I really hope it's nothing too serious.

----------


## Idril

> Nervous (and actually scared).
> Been having chest-pains, breathing difficulties and pulse-rate troubles. Got it checked and now advised to get ECG done. Wonder if it's angina pectoris.
> Whatever it is I really hope it's nothing too serious.


Good luck with your tests, Pensive. We have a lot of heart issues in my family, both serious and not too serious but it's always scary when your heart isn't working right. There are things that can cause problems that aren't life threatening, I will be keeping my fingers crossed the later is the case for you.  :Smile:

----------


## louisgeorge

Excited  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Pensive

Indifferent.




> Good luck with your tests, Pensive. We have a lot of heart issues in my family, both serious and not too serious but it's always scary when your heart isn't working right. There are things that can cause problems that aren't life threatening, I will be keeping my fingers crossed the later is the case for you.


Thanks for your kind words! I still have to muster up the courage to go and get it checked however.

----------


## crusoe

It's Friday afternoon. Work's over for this Week. I'm browsing this site and just had a
great sandwich. I'm looking forward to a great week-end with my Spouse and a Book.

No, it's not a yoghurt-commercial. I'm just lucky.

----------


## lilimarlene

distracted and anxious

----------


## shinigami10

inadequate.

----------


## farnoosh

Headaches, and lots of it.

God have mercy on my health.

@Pensive: Hope you get well soon.* fingers crossed*

----------


## Darcy88

Awesome. I now laugh at my problems and myself. I turn the negatives into comedy. I still have a great tragic sense but I have embraced comedy and its done wonders for my mental health.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Eh...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

:Frown:  My town's biggest festival is this weekend, and I'm working nights every day of it. All of my best friends are in town too. Also, I woke up too late to make myself a dinner so now I have to survive until this morning on naught but a banana.

----------


## cacian

Very olympiaded if there is such a word and the triathlon is looking too exhausting from where I sitting haha.

----------


## Pensive

Feeling horrible.
Going to leave my hometown (and country) soon and simply not being able to digest the idea of living away from family and friends!
Apparently I have very few people in my course and they all appear so indifferent and totally uninterested in befriending me. I am beginning to feel very lonely already! And the worst thing is it's too late to undo my decision of leaving!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I've had hiccups off and on all day.  :Sick:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I feel as if it's bitter sweet today...Mostly sweet but the bitter is still in there.

----------


## Helga

Okay I think

----------


## Pensive

Feeling better.
It's raining after a long spell of horribly sunny, rainless days, and my brain is finally beginning to work!

----------


## aliengirl

Very happy and tired. Had a great time with my friends.

----------


## Volya

I am really f*****g happy!!!!

----------


## Pensive

Bittersweet.
Looking forward to beginning my studies and exploring a new culture but at the same time feeling bad about leaving home, family and friends!

----------


## Helga

So very tired, I set my alarm an hour early by mistake and I didn't realize it 'till after I woke up my son, so get up and play way to early.

----------


## Buckthorn

I'm very tired, I've still got a 2.5K swim ahead and an evening shift in work :Ack2:

----------


## Buh4Bee

Awesome, until I got on here.

----------


## aliengirl

:Hurray:   :Hurray:   :Cheers2:   :Cheers2:   :Biggrin5:   :Party:   :Party:   :Biggrin5:   :Cheers2:   :Cheers2:   :Hurray:   :Hurray: 

All these are not enough to express my feelings. Would you lend a hand dear Max? Your emoticons are awesome. 

It's a REALLY GREAT day for me. Have not had such a happy laugh in years. It's a dream come true. I'm glad, I'm happy, I'm overjoyed!  :Biggrin:   :Angel:

----------


## Maximilianus

> All these are not enough to express my feelings. Would you lend a hand dear Max? Your emoticons are awesome. 
> 
> It's a REALLY GREAT day for me. Have not had such a happy laugh in years. It's a dream come true. I'm glad, I'm happy, I'm overjoyed!

----------


## Helga

my boy has been sick for two days now but he's getting better, I am tired of staying inside and reading and watching tv. I think I need more coffee. Or maybe to get dressed, I have been in my pj's way to long for an adult.

----------


## aliengirl

> 



I knew, I knew, you'd join me in the fun. Oh Max, it was a lovely lively day! Got tired after talking for hours to everyone. Your emoticons are awesome like you.  :Hurray:  The party is yet to begin.  :Party:  You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

Wonderness!!   (that's for me, too... just got an 8.30 in Spanish Grammar  :Biggrin: )

----------


## aliengirl

> Wonderness!!   (that's for me, too... just got an 8.30 in Spanish Grammar )


Congrats! That fox emoticon is so cute. Expect me to raid your treasure hoard soon.  :Seeya:

----------


## crusoe

Lousy...I don't like John Fante and now they hate me over there in "General Literature".

----------


## Pensive

Like singing out aloud. Zabaan-e-yaar man turki man turki nami danam!
Happy!

----------


## Themis

Amused!

A friend of mine just wished me a happy birthday - which is in May.  :FRlol:

----------


## Snowqueen

Im Feeling a lot better now after having a slight fever for the past couple of nights. 
Just texted my cousins and they will be here soon then well set out for a short walk. I hope the cold evening breeze wont cause fever again.

----------


## Lacra

Hungry...

----------


## Buckthorn

Exhausted, crappy and sick & tired of being sick & tired

----------


## aliengirl

> Exhausted, crappy and sick & tired of being sick & tired


Get well soon! I felt exactly like that some days ago. Two days of complete rest and reading has done wonders. Now I'm relaxed and happy.  :Smile:

----------


## qimissung

> Lousy...I don't like John Fante and now they hate me over there in "General Literature".


lol, are we intolerant much around here? Get better soon, Buckthorn and Aliengirl!

Bemused. I got some stuff done today, but not nearly as much as I hoped. Where does the time go???? (and no, I was not on lit-net all day, I swear!  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Volya

****.

----------


## Maximilianus

Achy in the ribs. I tripped and fell in a ditch

----------


## aliengirl

> Achy in the ribs. I tripped and fell in a ditch


Get well soon Max.  :Smile: 

Ready for another spell of hard work. Winter is here to add some fun to life. Cheers!

----------


## iamnobody

Sooo relieved. My computer is working again!

----------


## tonywalt

Friday! woop!

----------


## Themis

Sick. :Frown:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Get well soon Max.


Thank you. I've been under a few painkiller capsules and a bandage around the ribs. Minor damages apparently, though painful enough.




> Ready for another spell of hard work. Winter is here to add some fun to life. Cheers!


Winter!! 

 :Smile:

----------


## Buh4Bee

On top of the world.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Smitten

----------


## Gerard Quain

I have lost my ability to concentrate, it has gone, no idea where

----------


## farnoosh

I feel depressed, stressed, and tired.

----------


## tonywalt

Sunny to partly cloudy.

----------


## Volya

remarkably happy

----------


## cacian

Fresh Malt brown bread straight out of the baker is amazing. I cannot eat prepacked sliced bread from the supermarket anymore.
The difference is too bad.

----------


## tonywalt

Where my phone!? (Yes, i've called it)

----------


## Buh4Bee

Waiting for the election results- so rather edgy!

----------


## papayahed

Alllllllll riiiiiigghhtttt.

----------


## qimissung

floating with happiness and relief. My candidate has (apparently) won. "Free at last. Free at last. Thank God almighty we are free at last."

----------


## Sancho

Ditto!

I haven't felt this good since just about exactly four years ago.

----------


## papayahed

ditto too (would that be "tritto"?

----------


## Pensive

Tired, and annoyed.
Lost my clock-ring which was pretty convenient to keep track of time and now I don't know if I would be able to find an affordable one somewhere close!

----------


## tonywalt

mellow yellow

----------


## Buh4Bee

It's all that smoking you do.

----------


## tonywalt

> It's all that smoking you do.


OK - you drink your voddies girl...and I smoke this - then compare

----------


## Buh4Bee

Cheers! I'm having one right now!

----------


## tonywalt

:Cheers2:  That's cool. Nothing wrong relaxing with a nice Pint of Vodka...!

----------


## Buh4Bee

Pint? No, no, no! YOu give me too much credit!

----------


## ennison

'Enzaed

----------


## xtianfriborg13

A part of me feels worried but generally, I feel good.  :Smile:

----------


## linahendy

painful

----------


## kaethe

terribly restless

----------


## tailor STATELY

congested

----------


## faithosaurus

Sassy. Thank you, finals week.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Amazing. So damn good.

----------


## markdavis0011

tired

----------


## LadyLuck

Exhausted! It's been a marathon session at work since Christmas time.

----------


## Snowqueen

Feeling quite good and having fun with my nieces.

----------


## Galvin500

Really nice.Because I have a little work today and tomorrow I will get a long vacation.I am now dreaming about it.

----------


## tonywalt

good, i'm taking wednesday off as i have a Bosso Nova thing on tuesday nite

----------


## faithosaurus

Sore. I'm just so smart for not stretching before my run.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sleep-deprived.

----------


## Pensive

Tired....

----------


## runningwithit

unappreciated  :Frown:

----------


## tailor STATELY

Anxiety relatively low  :Smile:  ;Sleep deprived, and left knee aches.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## YesNo

Rested which makes the world look different.

----------


## Clopin

Eh, bad and good; I'm sick and sleep deprived but I took a nice evening walk to the river and saw a huge beaver, which is pretty rare.

----------


## Melanie

At peace.

----------


## Helga

crappy

----------


## tonywalt

I was just thinking that tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow: it just creeps in this petty pace from day to day and it will feel like this until the last syllable of recorded time and all my yesterdays slowly flaming out like a brief candle. Maybe life's but a walking shadow, a poor player. Maybe we strut and fret and strut and fret on this stage and then we are heard no more. It is a story told by a damn idiot, full out sound and noise and signifies nothing.

Then again, sometimes, on a Friday - i just Dance and Dance and Dance!

----------


## Pompey Bum

Yeah, but laugh a little, too. You didn't ask to come to this stage of fools, and you're not going to like it when it's time to go. So make what you can of it. Stand up to a few bullies. Make a few friends. Get laid while you're in town. For in that sleep of death what dreams may come, eh?

I'm better than ever.

----------


## Clopin

Pretty awful, I've had chronic insomnia for months and I still need to get a blood test to find out why I keep getting sick.

----------


## YesNo

It's morning. The sky is blue. The grass is green. I don't have anything pressing that needs to be done and I had a good night's sleep. I feel pretty good.

----------


## Lykren

I have a tummy ache, but my mood is good.

----------


## Helga

very happy, I just sent in my last essay of the semester so now I have officially finished my first year and now it's just one year to go and I'll have my masters degree

----------


## tonywalt

I ran 4 miles yesterday and will hit the gym today. Friday is Boogie Nites retro DJ stuff. Gonna be good!

----------


## Clopin

Ugh, horrible, why can't I sleeeeeep?

----------


## Pompey Bum

Methought I heard a voice cry 'Sleep no more!
Macbeth does murder sleep', the innocent sleep,
Sleep that knits up the ravell'd sleeve of care,
The death of each day's life, sore labour's bath,
Balm of hurt minds, great nature's second course,
Chief nourisher in life's feast...

Still it cried 'Sleep no more!' to all the house:
'Glamis hath murder'd sleep, and therefore Cawdor
Shall sleep no more; Macbeth shall sleep no more.'

----------


## tailor STATELY

Snuffly. Cobwebs still clearing from sleep... too little sleep.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## YesNo

I don't know if this helps, but I had a good night's sleep. 

At the moment I am trying to keep my posture straight and breath more deeply. I don't know if that helps me either, but it is a good distraction from the tasks I have to do today.

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

Flatulent, sadly. Be glad you're not here having tea.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Ugh, migraine bad. Baaaaaaaaaaad!

----------


## Lykren

I'm a bundle of nerves and glee and anticipation of school and a drop of incongruent loneliness in the midst of family and friends.

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

Self-pity 'as me in its clutches. Not that part of me isn't grimly enjoying it. Everyone likes a good wallow now and then.

----------


## Pendragon

Today is a bad swing on my Bipolar cycles. I don't need your pity, but I am asking for prayers, kind wishes, or whatever you think might help.

God Bless

Pen

----------


## Pompey Bum

You got it, brother. Hang in.

----------


## YesNo

I hope you're both feeling better, Tyrion Cheddar and Pendragon. I did just try meditating hoping it would help and not hurt, but we have relatives over this week and I hear my sister-in-law futzing in the kitchen. Cleaning this. Cleaning that. The dishwasher has already cleaned everything. I am thinking obsessive compulsive disorder when I should be meditating, but at least the kitchen is clean. Hey! I should be grateful. I don't have to do the dishes this week.

----------


## Sancho

Sweaty.

It's sweaty season in Geogia and I'm sweating buckets.

Yuk.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

^ same goes for my neck of the woods. 
However, we figured if you're going to be semi wet why not go ahead and immerse yourself, so we headed to the "Y" to swim a few laps.
I'm feeling better.

----------


## YesNo

It's raining heavily at the moment. I was planning to take a walk. It's not that my to-do list isn't long enough, but the walk was supposed to help me procrastinate. 

I'm feeling that I have too much to do and yet I don't know what to do right now.

----------


## hadoanngoc

tired  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Lykren

Moping over a girl.

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

Better than Custer.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Butter, then custard.

----------


## Clopin

> Moping over a girl.


Delete her from your life  :Frown:  

Also I feel kind of tired, I'm cooking a huge meal though and I'm looking forward to eating it.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Back to work, Lykren. If you want women, you have to be a cunning linguist. ;-)

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

> Butter, then custard.


 Ahh...I always get that wrong.

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

> Back to work, Lykren. If you want women, you have to be a cunning linguist. ;-)


 See, I understood that joke. It wasn't lost on me. Don't go thinkin' there's any flies on me. 'Cause there's not.

----------


## sweetcaroline

Women, we're the worst. Don't trust us. We break hearts.

----------


## Clopin

Uuuuggghhhh now I have a stomach ache from eating too much too quickly.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Instant Karma, Clopin. I told you, butter, _then_ custard.

----------


## Clopin

Hey how come there's a plus sign next to your name when you show up in the list of online members? I think Manichaean has it too. Is it some sort of cult thing?

----------


## Pompey Bum

Manichaean old horse, it looks like we have another hit. Poor Clopin. I was just getting to like him. 

Actually I don't know what that is. Your name gets one, too, sometimes. It must have something to do with status. Trust me, it's not for personality.

I was just wondering where ol' Manichaean was hiding himself.

----------


## sweetcaroline

(I think it signifies that they're your friend if they have that sign. Unless that was a sarcastic conversation and I pointed out 'the obvious,' for which I bow my head in shame.)

----------


## Lykren

Yeah, it's because you dudes are all buddy-buddy with each other.

Incidentally I feel much better for the moment.

----------


## Clopin

> (I think it signifies that they're your friend if they have that sign. Unless that was a sarcastic conversation and I pointed out 'the obvious,' for which I bow my head in shame.)


D'oh, I think that's what it is and I'm an idiot.

----------


## Clopin

> Yeah, it's because you dudes are all buddy-buddy with each other.
> 
> *Incidentally I feel much better for the moment.*


Who cares, this is a thread about swans now!

----------


## Pompey Bum

> (I think it signifies that they're your friend if they have that sign. Unless that was a sarcastic conversation and I pointed out 'the obvious,' for which I bow my head in shame.)


Of course! SC gets to wear the Ms Smart hat for today.

----------


## tailor STATELY

bewildered (too much news and social study)
left knee a bit twingy
alert; but need a nap (8-hours will do)
feel the need to: write; take a walk (later); visit a sick friend

----------


## Lykren

The swans are angry with me. I must go to the swan-king and beg his forgiveness! In addition they wish to know why I am learning Japanese and not Swanese. I shall tell them that classes in Swanese are rather difficult to come by...

I leave for Vermont in 14 hours! Will I be permitted to take my swan escort aboard the plane with me? Time will tell...

----------


## Pompey Bum

> I leave for Vermont in 14 hours!


I hope you'll be visiting Swanton.

----------


## Lykren

> Women, we're the worst. Don't trust us. We break hearts.


Or so you and Clopin would have me believe.

But I have faith! I persevere! You people are pretty! You'd break my heart? Why, 'tis only a flesh wound, speedily to be fixed by the application of alcohol nightly over the course of many years until I find myself rotting in a gutter and dreaming yet of you...

On the other hand, perhaps I'll get a dog.

----------


## YesNo

Dogs are nice, but you have to take them on walks. 

Right now, I'm happily procrastinating. My to-do list gets longer, but the sun is shining and I feel like a walk. If I had a dog, I would be totally justified in taking that walk.

----------


## Clopin

It's been raining here for days, I sort of like it for being cozy.

Oh and I went for a walk last night and saw an enormous beaver, the biggest yet! Feeling Canadian.

----------


## Pompey Bum

The rains came, left, and took my latest migraine cluster with them. There is a God!

----------


## Lykren

I didn't know you get migraines Pompey. I'm glad you're getting a respite.

I'm still in SoCal and it's sunny. Wow.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Oh I thought you went east long ago. What were those train photos of? Anyway, best of luck on the adventure. And _do_ go to Swanton.  :Smile:

----------


## Pompey Bum

> I didn't know you get migraines Pompey. I'm glad you're getting a respite.


Yes, my whole life. Usually it's aura and spectacular light shows that last about 20 minutes and leave me tired. But in recent years they have been turning over to the pain and nausea kind, and this latest batch was unusually bad. They are definitely attuned to a change of weather.

----------


## Lykren

> Oh I thought you went east long ago. What were those train photos of? Anyway, best of luck on the adventure. And _do_ go to Swanton.


Oh, I just came back from visiting friends and family in Portland, Oregon for the last couple of weeks. I arrive in Vermont tomorrow, spend 8 weeks there, spend a week in New York City with a friend, then it's straight to Berkeley.

Regarding your migraines, that's a shame that they've become painful. It sounds like they were at least kind of interesting before.

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Oh, I just came back from visiting friends and family in Portland, Oregon for the last couple of weeks. I arrive in Vermont tomorrow, spend 8 weeks there, spend a week in New York City with a friend, then it's straight to Berkeley.


Well, I apologize, Lykren. I've been being a bit standoffish to you lately. I thought your language program had already started, and I that you ought to be studying instead of hanging with us. I was kind of callous about your latest girl trouble, too, because I figured that was the last thing to be thinking of when you needed to be studying Japanese. I'm sorry.

----------


## Lykren

Hahahahahahaha, Pompey! Thanks for looking out for my interests, but if you were standoffish to me you were too subtle about it for me to notice. Anyways, when the program starts I'll be swearing off English completely, which means you shall see neither hide nor hair of me.

Also, 'my latest girl trouble' is of the months-long, pathetic and degrading kind. Someone has to be callous to me about it. Clopin's been trying his best, but I'm afraid I'm a hopeless case.

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Hahahahahahaha, Pompey! Thanks for looking out for my interests, but if you were standoffish to me you were too subtle about it for me to notice. Anyways, when the program starts I'll be swearing off English completely, which means you shall see neither hide nor hair of me.
> 
> Also, 'my latest girl trouble' is of the months-long, pathetic and degrading kind. Someone has to be callous to me about it. Clopin's been trying his best, but I'm afraid I'm a hopeless case.


Talk to you when you get to Berkeley, mon cher ami. One of my nephews went there and was permanently deranged. Um, I mean, LOVED IT! Work hard!  :Smile:

----------


## Clopin

Feeling good that I'm gonna win my last chess game with Lykren before he goes pure weeb on me.

----------


## Lykren

:Rolleyes5:

----------


## Clopin

God damn it.

----------


## Pompey Bum

What's wrong, Clopin?

----------


## Lykren

> Feeling good that I'm gonna win my last chess game with Lykren before he goes pure weeb on me.


Alas, Clopin hath dropped a knight and a rook. Therefore he lamenteth.

----------


## Clopin

Lykren is going to win  :Frown: 

(is what's wrong) 

Whatever, chess is a stupid nerd game anyway.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Spare no mercy.

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

I've got a large pimple on my cheek that I really should take a blowtorch to.

----------


## Clopin

Lance that sucka.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Spare no mercy.

----------


## Clopin

In our entire history of play I have served Lykren a total of 27 crushing, total, and miserable defeats. For his part he has edged me out to claim a win in 27 very close games, and there were nine draws; a perfectly even score representative of very uneven chess endowments.

----------


## Lykren

Twenty-seven times, Clopin has used computer assistance to enable him to counter my formidable natural talent. Twenty-seven times he has risked facing me unaided, and faced the consequences.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Did you win, Lykren?

----------


## Lykren

I didn't win... I triumphed!

----------


## sweetcaroline

If I may interject to vent, I'm feeling miserable right now because my freaking allergies are bothering my eyes and making me blink rapidly. It's uncomfortable and has been happening all year. I'm tired of this. I am being retested for allergies on the 7th of July, so thank goodness for that. Prescription medication doesn't even help it.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Sorry to hear about your sensitivities, SC. I hope the retesting helps, but until then, try to hang in.

----------


## Pompey Bum

> I didn't win... I triumphed!


Congratulations. I'm sure it's a good omen for your summer and fall plans.

----------


## sweetcaroline

Thank you for your regards, Pompey Bum.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Stand firm, right? Doesn't help with my migraines, either, but you can't let your diseases know they're getting to you.  :Smile:

----------


## sweetcaroline

I am sorry about your migraines, PB. My mother also greatly suffers from them. I recall taking care of her while she was in the hospital for a week last Spring due to her migraines. Although this may seem pretty extreme, I recently saw an ad that advertised the use of botox for helping migraines.

----------


## Pompey Bum

> I am sorry about your migraines, PB. My mother also greatly suffers from them. I recall taking care of her while she was in the hospital for a week last Spring due to her migraines. Although this may seem pretty extreme, I recently saw an ad that advertised the use of botox for helping migraines.


Thanks for your concern, SC. Mine usually come in clusters (several a week, or several a day if it's bad) that turn up a few times a year and last a month or so. For some reason, this summer had been bad, but I've been good all day and can sort of tell that this cluster's moved on. Migraine's are so weird.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Okay, I'm going to bed, y'all. Good luck Lykren! See you when I see you, man!  :Smile:

----------


## Lykren

じゃあ、またね、ポンペイさん！ :Wink:

----------


## Darcy88

Not feeling too good at all, but I'm surfing Litnet, one of the best sites on the entire internet, so perhaps my mood will be uplifted before I go off to sleep.

----------


## YesNo

I feel relaxed, but alert, waiting for whatever wants to happen and not really caring if it does or not.

----------


## Duikboot

How is this question not the epiphany of carelessness in a decadent society? So rhetorically vain and senseless. I love it. Its like kissing a stranger on the cheeks twice and quick with dry lips. I feel today like killing niggers who joined the KKK.

----------


## YesNo

It sounds like you are having a bad day, Duikboot.

----------


## tonywalt

I'm feeling the effects of it and that too.

----------


## prendrelemick

Pretty chipper. Just uploaded the entire Illiad on to my MP3 player, ready for haymaking season. Also uploaded about 20 BBC radio4 " In Our Time" Episodes. Tractoring round and round fields has never been more entertaining.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Energetic & focused
Waitin' for the invasion
"... Gonna be a sparkling day"

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

Well I've learned that a kaka is an olive-brown parrot native to New Zealand, and I ain't even kiddin' or nothin', so it can't be too bad a day.

----------


## sweetcaroline

I feel a numerous amount of emotions right now.

----------


## Pensive

depressed. more than six months passed and still not over a broken engagement (that lasted only fifteen days!)

----------


## Clopin

Tiiiiiired.

----------


## Lykren

> depressed. more than six months passed and still not over a broken engagement (that lasted only fifteen days!)




Oh, crap. That's awful, Pensive. I'm really sorry it happened to you.

----------


## Pensive

> Oh, crap. That's awful, Pensive. I'm really sorry it happened to you.


Thank you for your kind words. Even for me my reaction is just so strange seeing it was an arranged match and I barely knew the person. I think I just became attached to a dream. Anyway that's life. In practical terms I already moved on the day it broke but emotionally I will eventually move on as well I guess. Today I already feel better!  :Smile:

----------


## YesNo

Maybe it is for the best, Pensive. I hope things work out.

----------


## Lykren

I'm panicking.

----------


## Methinks

Irritated. This week is going to be full of busywork, and I am already hip deep.

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

Lonely. As hell.

----------


## Pensive

Anxious

----------


## Troyia

Lonely, hungry, tired, afraid, anxious, but still optimistic.

----------


## Pensive

I feel excited.
My mother is finally visiting me and I have looked forward to this moment of showing her around for last three years.

----------


## Lost Speech

Lethargic.

----------


## Catherine.L

Today is Blue Monday, right?
So, I feel BLUE.

----------


## tonywalt

Tomorrow is Friday. #blackdog

----------


## HAN

Stressed!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

Gandhi. No, wait, he was a world leader. Happy. That's it.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Been ill all week, flu I think. I had the max flu shot circa October 2015, but perhaps in the wrong arm.

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

> Been ill all week, flu I think. I had the max flu shot circa October 2015, but perhaps in the wrong arm.


 I assume this is another of your well played witticisms, tailor, my lad, as you see the blood in one arm is connected to the blood in the other. Just making sure you have clarity on the subject. And I've never heard of the max flu shot, or, for that matter, of Max Flu, who's a shady art dealer inhabiting the Queens, NY underworld.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Lol, shady art dealer ! Ah, my bad. Sorry for the ambiguity. Given the choice of trivalent and quadrivalent (etc) vaccines I chose the quad since it max'd the number of flu strains to protect against. Ref: http://www.cdc.gov/flu/protect/keyfacts.htm It's my luck the immunity must 'ave missed whatever strain I acquired, hence my _attempt_ at levity in the face of being otherwise miserable.

----------


## stlukesguild

After a dinner of Tex-Mex and a third of a bottle (or more) of Tequila I'm feeling mighty fine.

----------


## Andrea Michelle

Dedicated

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

Depressed. You know when it just washes over you like a wave? Those moments don't happen too often for me anymore, maybe it's the weeks of gray skies and cold and being couped up indoors. Anyway, I've crawled into bed and intend to stay here till tomorrow.

----------


## tonywalt

I feel slightly buzzed, and peckish.

----------


## Pensive

Affected.
Remembered one of the books I recently read and has been continuously haunting me Life is Elsewhere by Milan Tundera. 
Simply can't stop thinking about it.

----------

